# Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas



## Torrente Ballester (6 Ago 2015)

Hilo sobre desaparecidos

Alertas activas y desactivadas


*Alertcops *

Aplicación para móviles: alertas de seguridad instantánea, notificadas a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (FFCCSE), que indican el tipo de alerta propia u observada, señalando la posición geográfica de forma automática.

AlertCops











-----


*Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*En enero de 2017, hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.


*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017, pero faltan los demás
*


*Aquí tenemos EN IMÁGENES el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017*


*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 119 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 16 de septiembre de 2017, pero faltan los demás*


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión. 

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*. POST en este mismo hilo: 3 entradas




-----







Información y FUENTES (para ir completando)

*Web Oficial de la Guardia Civil

Colaboración ciudadana

Personas desaparecidas*


En esta sección se muestran las fotografías de personas que se hallan desaparecidas y se ofrece la posibilidad a los ciudadanos que posean información la oportunidad de comunicar cualquier dato sobre las mismas.

Con el fin de facilitar la búsqueda al usuario se ofrece la posibilidad de filtrar la búsqueda de la persona de interés por un término, o a través de la localidad de residencia del desaparecido.

La Guardia Civil a través de la Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano atenderá las comunicaciones de los ciudadanos que deseen aportar datos sobre las personas desaparecidas o ampliar la información sobre las mismas.

Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano de la Guardia Civil:

*Teléfono: 900 101 062
FAX: 900 102 062 
Email: sugerencias@guardiacivil.es
*



*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*Policía Nacional. Desaparecidos*


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*















*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*
































​

Se ruega editar y poner debajo de cada alerta la correspondiente alerta desactivada cuando proceda. Y seguido, pasados unos días, desactivar la imagen (si procede de un sitio en el que no la desactiven).


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a seguirnos y ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 





​

*ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*


















*IMPORTANTE

ACTIVACIÓN Y DESACTIVACIÓN DE ALERTAS DE DESAPARECIDOS*











_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._





*Otras Asociaciones de Personas Desaparecidas*

ADESEPA

Asociación de Familiares y Amigos de Desaparecidos de la Comunidad Valenciana. Presidente Don Salvador Dominguez Montero, domicilio social en Avd. 25 d'abril nº 27-5, C.P. 46400 Cullera-Valencia. Teléfono de contacto 629.1142.70. Email: adesepa@hotmail.com. Página web
PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAï¿½A ASOCIACION ADESEPA

INTER-SOS

Agrupació de Familiars de Desapareguts, Presindente Don Manuel Jaime Lorente. Domicilio social en calle Alcalde Ferrer i Monés nº 1-2-1, C.P. 080820 de El Prat de Llobregat-Barcelona. Web Inter-SOS, Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas sin Causa Aparente - INTER-SOS Asociación de familiares de personas desaparecidas sin causa aparente.

SOS-VÍCTIMAS

Presidente Don Juantxo Dominguez, Sede social en Avd. de Baztan nº 4-entresuelo izquierda, C.P. 20012 Donostia San Sebastián. Email: juantxo.d@euskalnet.net


p.s. Edito. Había perdido este hilo (no lo encontraba); lo ha subido el coforero _Bocanegra_. Aquí había varias alertas que han sido desactivadas, excepto dos de ellas de las que no tengo seguridad sobre su estado actual, por lo que las borro y retomamos este hilo para llevarlo con el mayor grado de fiabilidad posible, de la misma manera que lo estábamos haciendo en el hilo

*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS 2014 y 2015*

*REGISTRO GENERAL DE DESAPARECIDOS 2015. Enlace directo en pdf*




*CLIC SOBRE LA IMAGEN PARA ACCEDER A LAS ESTADÍSTICAS COMPLETAS*

http://sosdesaparecidos.es/estadisticas-desaparecidos-2016




*GRACIAS A LOS QUE COLABOREN EN DIFUNDIR LAS ALERTAS Y/O A LOS QUE SUBAN EL HILO DE VEZ EN CUANDO.*

*A.G.C.S
‏@presidenteagcs
*
_Seguimos apoyando a @sosdesaparecido entra en nuestra web y *regístrate como piloto solidario de #drones. Todos podemos colaborar*_










*Guía de actuación con evidencias tecnológicas en casos de desaparecidos. Ver y/o descargar en pdf
*



*DESAPARECIDOS. Crímenes, secuestros, tráfico de órganos, tráfico de personas y otros*





Bohemian dijo:


> *Canción... dedicada a todos los desaparecidos*
> 
> Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube



*LETRA EN INGLÉS Y TRADUCCIÓN*


Spoiler



*Runaway Train*

Call you up in the middle of the night
Like a firefly without a light,
You were there like a blowtorch burning,
I was a key that could use a little turning.

So tired that I couldn't even sleep,
So many secrets I couldn't keep,
Promised myself I wouldn't weep,
One more promise I couldn't keep.

It seems no one can help me now,
I'm in too deep there's no way out,
This time I have really
led myself astray.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a one-way track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Can you help me remember how to smile,
Make it somehow all seem worth while?
How on earth did I get so jaded?
Life's mystery seems so dated.

I can go where no one else can go,
I know what no one else can know,
Here I am just drownin' in the rain
With a ticket for a runaway train.

Everything is cut and dry,
Day and night,
earth and sky,
Somehow I just don't believe it.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a oneway track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughin' at the rain,
A little out of touch, little insane,
It's just easier than dealing with the pain.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a oneway track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Runaway train never comin' back,
Runaway train tearin' up the track,
Runaway train burnin' in my veins,
Runaway...
but it always seems the same...





*Tren Desenfrenado*

Te llamo en medio de la noche,
Como una luciérnaga sin luz,
Estabas ahí como un soplete quemándose,
Yo era un llave que necesitaba ser girada.

Estaba tan cansado que no podía ni dormir,
Había muchos secretos que no podía mantener,
Me prometí a mi mismo que no lloraría,
Era una promesa más que no podía cumplir.

Parece que nadie me puede ayudar ahora,
Estoy demasiado en lo profundo,
No hay salida.
Esta vez realmente me dejé vencer.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Puedes ayudarme a recordar cómo sonreír?,
Haz algo para que parezca que todo tiene sentido,
Cómo llegué a estar tan saturado de la tierra?
El misterio de la vida parece disperso.

Pero yo puedo ir a donde nadie puede ir,
Yo sé lo que nadie sabe,
Aquí estoy ahogado en la lluvia,
Con un boleto para un tren fugitivo.

Y todo parece preciso,
Día y noche, tierra y cielo,
De alguna manera, simplemente no lo creo...

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Compré un boleto para un tren fugitivo,
Como un hombre que ríe bajo la lluvia,
Un poco loco, un poco insano,
Es más fácil que enfrentar el dolor.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresando,
Tren fugitivo, rasgando la vía,
Tren fugitivo, quemándose en mis venas,
Yo huyo pero siempre parece lo mismo...







*NOTA*

*En este hilo, en general, para evitar la difusión innecesaria de las fotos personales, de los casos resueltos desaparecen las imágenes de activación y de desactivación de la alerta y solo quedan las de aplausos o D.E.P., según el caso. *


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Dic 2015)

Nicole Rodríguez Guerra, 15 años, desaparecida en Xinzo de Limia(Ourense) el 18 de Diciembre de 2015.
Twitter

---------- Post added 26-dic-2015 at 21:32 ----------

REINCIDENTE Fuentes de la Guardia Civil confirmaron ayer que no es éste el primer caso de desaparición que protagoniza la joven Nicole Rodríguez. Pese a todo, tanto el instituto armado (teléfono del cuartel de Xinzo 988462361) como su familia solicitan la colaboración ciudadada para dar con su paradero.

A qué me suena?...al discurso de Teresa Palmer? ienso: ...ya ha pasado una semana y sin rastro.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Dic 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Nicole Rodríguez Guerra, 15 años, desaparecida en Xinzo de Limia(Ourense) el 18 de Diciembre de 2015.
> Twitter
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-dic-2015 at 21:32 ----------
> ...



Gracias por subir este hilo. Lo busqué hasta el infinito y más allá y no lo encontré, así que estábamos en el hilo

*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS 2014*

Nos pasamos a este para las alertas. Copio la que he puesto allí sobre el caso que citas...

Sigue desaparecida la chica de 15 años sobre la que venimos avisando. Este mensaje de la Guardia Civil es de hoy.


*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

Cuenta verificada

*#Colabora
Nicole es una #menor #desaparecida en Xinzo de Limia #Ourense
Puede estar en #Portugal
Si la ves ->062 *
12:00 - 26 dic. 2015







:Aplauso:

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Dic 2015)

¡Qué diferencia entre LOS MUERTOS MEDIÁTICOS y los DESAPARECIDOS Y MUERTOS SILENCIOSOS!

Nos duelen Couso, Charlie, los de Bataclán..., nos duele un niño muerto en una playa, aunque sea un muñeco de gelatina, y no está mal; incluso estuvo de moda el famoso "me duele Irak", y no está mal. Pero qué dolores más selectivos.

Todos somos cómplices de mirar hacia otro lado y seguir la corriente de la moda del momento que nos imponen los medios. Las televisiones, Internet, la prensa, la radio, la calle, la barra del bar van avivando el fuego del caso de moda.

Mientras tanto, en la era de la comunicación, el dolor y el sufrimiento solitarios de muchas familias se va sumando diariamente a sentir una impotencia nunca vista cuando al menos los vecinos se interesaban por arropar a las familias. 

Mientras tanto, los españoles miramos hacia otro lado y nos duele un muerto mediático, pero no nos duelen los próximos para movernos a colaborar y a intentar evitarlos, no queremos ni enterarnos mientras que no estén de moda.

Aquí pongo una muestra de algunas de las ACTUALES alertas por desapariciones. Es una muestra muy reducida (no caben en un post): hay miles, ya sabéis...

*ALERTAS DESAPARECIDOS*




































:Aplauso:



























































​
No están todos los que son, pero son todos los que están...

Pues eso...

QUE NOS DUELEN SOLO LOS MUERTOS Y DESAPARECIDOS DE MODA.

Salvo honrosas excepciones, ni Justicia ni ganas de que la haya... Así nos va.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2015)

Imagen de Nicole


Otra, más reciente






:Aplauso:


OTROS














D.E.P.








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2015)

*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO ‏@sosdesaparecido* 

IMAGEN DE ESPERANZA 
300 efectivos d diferentes unidades han buscado y localizado a José desaparecido en #Novelda 

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (30 Dic 2015)

Arriba este hilo.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Dic 2015)

Y de Hodei Eguiluz Diaz nuca más se supo, dos años sin noticias ienso:
Aparecen nuevas pistas sobre la desaparición de Hodei Egiluz


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Dic 2015)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:
















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Ene 2016)

D.E.P.








ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (3 Ene 2016)

Subimos el hilo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ene 2016)

AMPLIAMOS ESTA INFORMACIÓN, POR SI ALGUIEN SUPIERA ALGO

Imagen de Nicole






:Aplauso:

Otra, más reciente

:Aplauso:


*La menor desaparecida de Xinzo pasó a Portugal en taxi por Vilardevós*

Un taxista afirma haber llevado el pasado viernes a Nicole Fernández, de quince años, y a otros dos jóvenes a Segirei, un pueblo portugués cercano a la frontera.

La Guardia Civil de Xinzo ha solicitado la colaboración de las fuerzas de seguridad lusas al tener conocimiento de que Nicole Rodríguez, la joven desaparecida en Xinzo el viernes, fue trasladada en taxi desde la capital limiana hasta la localidad lusa de Segirei, situada a la altura del concello de Vilardevós.

Fuentes familiares confirmaron que la chica subió a un taxi a las cinco de la tarde en Xinzo, poco después de que otros dos jóvenes solicitasen los servicios del taxista Agustín Sotelo. Los tres se desplazaron hasta esa población portuguesa y una vez allí abandonaron el taxi y se incorporaron, según la versión de la familia, a un BMW rojo. 

Días antes, su círculo cercano confirma que había modificado su aspecto cortándose el pelo e incluso a uno de sus amigos le había enviado un mensaje telefónico -el sábado día 12- en el que le anunciaba que viajaría a Gijón con su novio, aunque las mismas fuentes afirman desconocer si realmente tenía pareja.

En el momento de la desaparición, Nicole Rodríguez, de 15 años, vestía un jersey de color negro, unas mallas con decoración en tonos naranja y unas zapatillas de color morado. También portaba una mochila. 

El caso ha levantado mucha expectación en la localidad, no sólo por la desaparición, sino también porque su madre es una camarera muy conocida en la villa.

ienso:


----------



## tunisima (4 Ene 2016)

Yo sigo en twitter a Sos Desaparecidos y retwiteo cada mensaje. ¿Sabéis si hay algún grupo parecido en Facebook? Yo creo que compartiendo en facebook llegaría a más gente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2016)

me temo que calopez ha sido secuestrado por jesus lo dijo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ene 2016)

D.E.P.

















tunisima dijo:


> Yo sigo en twitter a Sos Desaparecidos y retwiteo cada mensaje. ¿Sabéis si hay algún grupo parecido en Facebook? Yo creo que compartiendo en facebook llegaría a más gente



Pues sí, es cierto que llegaría a más gente.

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2016)

Y siguen desapareciendo...












:Aplauso:









*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a seguirnos y ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 





​
ienso:


----------



## angus31 (7 Ene 2016)

ups 
10 caracteres


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:

DESAPARECIDO-MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido

*IMPORTANTE! 
Los tres niños que se habían perdido por una zona forestal en #Ribesalbes (#Castellón) han sido encontrados en perfecto estado*

:Aplauso:








​
ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (10 Ene 2016)

Para arriba esto.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:


RECUERDA













​
ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:




















:Aplauso:







*D.E.P.*







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:



Y la siguiente *alerta desactivada *es especialmente dolorosa: conocía personalmente a Francisco, como lo conocerían muchos visitantes y turistas que visitaran, como yo, la capital de Extremadura. Su negocio, en el sitio que lo tenía, se veía "por necesidad". Una excelente persona que ha desaparecido para siempre. Condolencias a su familia y amigos.

*D.E.P.*







​
ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Ene 2016)

*D.E.P.*












:Aplauso:









p.s. Gracias, *temis2011*

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ene 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


*Aparece en Oporto la menor desaparecida en Xinzo*

La menor faltaba de su casa desde el pasado 18 de diciembre

XOSÉ LOIS COLMENERO 19/01/2016

La joven desaparecida el pasado 18 de diciembre ya está en su casa de Xinzo de Limia y con su familia. Las fuerzas de seguridad lusas localizaron a Nicole Rodríguez Guerra en la tarde noche del pasado lunes en la localidad lusa de Oporto. La joven fue trasladada a su vivienda en Xinzo de Limia después de que sus padres se desplazasen a recogerla. 

El alcalde de Xinzo, Antonio Pérez, explicó que la ciudad de Oporto era el lugar en el que últimamente se había montado el dispositivo de localización, después de que la investigación confirmase que la joven había adquirido un billete de autobús con rumbo a esa capital portuguesa. El propio regidor confirmó ayer que "desconoce cómo pudo sobrevivir allí durante un mes, cuando sabíamos que se había marchado con sólo treinta euros en el bolsillo". 

El día de la desaparición, la joven, como así lo relató el taxista que la trasladó, tomó un taxi en Xinzo, poco después de que solicitasen ese servicio otros dos jóvenes. Se desplazaron entonces hasta la aldea fronteriza de Xixirei, próxima al municipio ourensano de Vilardevós, y desde allí salieron con rumbo desconocido en un vehículo rojo.

Termina así un periplo protagonizado por esta estudiante limiana cuya desaparición tuvo una amplia repercusión en las redes sociales y entre las gentes de la villa de Xinzo. 

La familia agradecía ayer las muestras de cariño y el apoyo que recibió a lo largo de todas estas semanas.

Por otra parte, ya se ha publicado el registro de desaparecidos de 2015








*REGISTRO GENERAL DE DESAPARECIDOS 2015. Enlace directo en pdf*


Lo enlazo en el primer post de este hilo y en su propio hilo de DESAPARECIDOS 2014:

*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS 2014*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Feb 2016)

*D.E.P*










*D.E.P*













:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (1 Feb 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> ienso:



La última imagen, ¿es cierto? Digo eso porque después de ver que llaman niños a gente con barba y pelos en los huevos, junto con el abuso constante de "los niños refugiados" para llamar a la guerra, tengo cierto escepticismo del dato en tanto que no tengo medios ni de confirmarlo ni desmentirlo. 

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Feb 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> La última imagen, ¿es cierto? Digo eso porque después de ver que llaman niños a gente con barba y pelos en los huevos, junto con el abuso constante de "los niños refugiados" para llamar a la guerra, tengo cierto escepticismo del dato en tanto que no tengo medios ni de confirmarlo ni desmentirlo.
> 
> ienso:



Yo creo que es cierta con matizaciones y que tiene mucho que interpretar y muy grave. 

Creo que hay muchos más niños desaparecidos de los que se dice, pero "desaparecidos" entre comillas; pienso que muchos de ellos se compran, se los deja pasar y se dice que han desaparecido (¿por qué?); y después están los otros, los de los cojones por bandera para cortar cabezas a todo el que se ponga a pelo, pero lo uno no quita lo otro.


Para entendernos, da un vistazo...



Spoiler



*Ayuda refugiados: 10.000 niños desaparecen en Europa*


Actualizado el 01/02/2016 a las 22:34 |
Emergencias

La crisis de refugiados en Europa nos ha vuelto a dejar una cifra dolorosa y escalofriante. Según la Europol, 10.000 niños refugiados y migrantes no acompañados han desaparecido dentro de nuestras fronteras sin dejar rastro y la cifra podría aumentar.
Sabemos que estos niños llegaron a nuestras costas porque estaban cansados de vivir rodeados de guerra y de violencia. Sabemos que se registraron en algún país europeo. Pero no sabemos nada más de ellos. 

En UNICEF estamos muy preocupados por la extrema vulnerabilidad a la que se enfrentan los niños y jóvenes no acompañados o separados de sus familias. Al viajar solos, estos niños son el blanco perfecto de las redes de trata de personas y otras organizaciones criminales.

AYUDA REFUGIADOS: EXISTEN 90.000 NIÑOS NO ACOMPAÑADOS EN ALEMANIA Y SUECIA

Además, los niños no acompañados corren un serio riesgo de convertirse en víctimas de abusos sexuales y violencia, sobre todo cuando están retenidos en centros de detención. En muchos países los jóvenes son explotados para pagar a los contrabandistas el precio de su viaje.

Se calcula que hay unos 90.000 niños y jóvenes no acompañados solo en Alemania y Suecia. Es necesario ampliar esfuerzos para identificar dónde están, cuáles son sus necesidades y cómo protegerlos. Los niños no acompañados deben ser una prioridad en cada punto del camino. 

Una vez en el destino, es necesario incrementar las medidas de precaución en los centros de acogida en los que esperan la resolución de su solicitud de asilo. Esto implica, entre otras cosas, que haya personal atendiendo estos centros las 24 horas del día.

AYUDA REFUGIADOS: LA ODISEA DE MUNIR

Entre tantas malas noticias, nos gustaría compartir una historia dura y esperanzadora al mismo tiempo. Esta historia cuenta la odisea de Munir, un joven afgano de 16 años al que un bombardeo sobre su casa le dejó el lado izquierdo de su cuerpo semiparalizado.

La violencia de su país le empujó a tomar una importante decisión. A pesar de su discapacidad, Munir emprendió solo un largo viaje que le llevó a pasar por países como Irán, Turquía, Bulgaria y Serbia. Fue en este último donde lo identificaron como menor no acompañado y donde los trabajadores sociales, con el apoyo de UNICEF, le ayudaron a continuar su viaje de forma segura. 

Desde entonces, Munir se ha mantenido en contacto con nosotros y nos ha ido informando de su trayectoria. Gracias a él sabemos que ya ha llegado a Suecia, donde ha iniciado la solicitud formal de asilo. "Estoy en casa y hay mucha gente que me ayuda", nos cuenta desde allí.

AYUDA REFUGIADOS: TODOS LOS NIÑOS NECESITAN PROTECCIÓN

La crisis de refugiados y migrantes pone de manifiesto la necesidad de proteger a todos los niños que estos días atraviesan nuestras fronteras en busca de un futuro lejos de los disparos y bombardeos. Esta protección debería ser todavía más intensa para los más vulnerables, como son los niños que viajan solos. 

La noticia de los 10.000 niños no acompañados desaparecidos en Europa confirma que estos niños se enfrentan a grandes peligros durante su viaje. Un viaje que tenemos la obligación de hacer lo más seguro posible incluso una vez en el destino final.



Como ves, se pasa de niños desaparecidos a no acompañados, que no es lo mismo y el matiz no es inocuo. 

En cualquiera de los dos casos, ¿cómo viajaron?, ¿de dónde sacaron el dinero para el viaje tan cotizado como está?, ¿cómo saben cuántos son?, ¿cómo saben que están desaparecidos?, ¿estaban allí, recogiéndolos y poniéndolos en el bosque solos y abandonados a merced de las fieras-mafias o ya venían con ellas? Parece que sobre esto último, SÍ a las dos cosas.

Si UNICEF pone el ejemplo "infumable" de un joven de 16 años, ¿es porque no tiene otro mejor? La conclusión es evidente.

Y por resumir lo que es mi opinión: 

Pienso que los niños se usan directamente para la prostitución, para robarles órganos y venderlos, despiazándolos poco a poco; para experimentos de todo tipo, etc.

Pero, sobre todo, creo que los niños son muy cotizados, como mano de obra, por las mafias; cuanto menores, mejor, que les duran más tiempo y se pueden entrenar y especializar con más tiempo. Después de entrenados, se usan como mano de obra impune para el robo, el asesinato, la extorsión, el secuestro, el tráfico de droga, de armas, de personas, de órganos, etc. porque son inimputables, fieles a "su señor", "no creíbles si delatan", etc. 

Entonces..., ¿por qué INTERPOL publica el dato de 10.000 niños desaparecidos?

Según mi opinión, por lo contrario de lo que se dice; es decir, porque el problema que ocasionan es tan grave que quieren que se detenga en origen, sin señalar a los responsables (todavía) para que llegue a los lugares de origen que sus hijos no son tan bien tratados como les prometen al venderlos.

Sin embargo, lo de los jóvenes con pelo en pecho sí me encaja en la justificación de las guerras, pero pienso que son otros, no los niños que se citan en el cartel.

Te lo he contado fatal, pero el tema es muy complejo y mi opinión sobre él, mucho más 

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Feb 2016)

Sabía que tú sí tendrías datos para aclarar mis dudas. :Aplauso:


----------



## Marie Laveau (2 Feb 2016)

Una vez me dio por mirar esa web y me quedé flipando, es realmente acojonante la cantidad de gente que desaparece a diario en este país. Pobrecillos, ¿cómo a unos se les da más bombo que a otros?


----------



## Niña Buena (2 Feb 2016)

Pregunto: ¿soy yo, o la mitad de las fotos no se ven?

No es por criticar, ¿eh?, lo sigo por que seguramente se pierda información. A menos que las fotos que no se ven sean sólo repeticiones de las otras...

Gracias por el hilo, me parece una excelente iniciativa.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Feb 2016)

Niña Buena dijo:


> Pregunto: ¿soy yo, o la mitad de las fotos no se ven?
> 
> No es por criticar, ¿eh?, lo sigo por que seguramente se pierda información. A menos que las fotos que no se ven sean sólo repeticiones de las otras...
> 
> Gracias por el hilo, me parece una excelente iniciativa.



Las fotos que no se ven corresponden a casos resueltos. 

Si llevan unido (debajo) el aplauso, ha aparecido en buen estado.

Si hay dos seguidas con aplausos bajo la segunda, corresponden a la info de desaparecido (la 1ª) y de caso resuelto (la 2ª) 

Si lleva el D.E.P., se encontró fallecido. 

La imagen única que no lleva nada debajo sabemos que se ha resuelto pero no nos consta el dato de la solución. 

El objetivo, al desactivar la imagen resuelta, es el de evitar más difusión que la necesaria.

p.s. Gracias a todos.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2016)

*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:












:Aplauso:



Spoiler



*Se cumplen 24 horas de la desaparición de la joven Nora Bellido*
_
PAULA ALÁEZ
03/02/2016 10:37

La joven roteña Nora Bellido sigue en paradero desconocido desde la mañana de ayer. Por ello, efectivos de la Policía Nacional continúan trabajando en su localización, tras activarse en la tarde de ayer, sin esperar las 24 horas de rigor, el protocolo de búsqueda de la menor de quince años de edad.

De esta forma, siguiendo con el dispositivo habitual en estos casos, los coches patrulla de la localidad llevan consigo una foto de la joven por si pudieran localizarla a pie de calle. Aún así, tanto la Policía Nacional como la Policía Local, que colabora en la investigación, siguen apelando a la colaboración ciudadana y ruegan a toda aquella persona que pudiera saber algo del paradero de la joven, que se ponga en contacto inmediato con la Jefatura de la Policía Local o la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional.

Nora Bellido, de 15 de años de edad, fue vista por última vez cuando salía de su casa en la mañana de ayer en dirección al instituto Castillo de Luna. La joven vestía sudadera color burdeos y pantalón de chandal y abrigo negros, y llevaba una mochila también de color negro. Sólo se sabe que no llegó a asistir a las clases.

Las autoridades ruegan a toda aquella persona que pudiera saber algo del paradero de la joven, que se ponga en contacto inmediato con la Jefatura de la Policía Local o la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional. _


(Ver teléfonos en primer post de este hilo)



ienso:


----------



## fuckencia (3 Feb 2016)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> Una vez me dio por mirar esa web y me quedé flipando, es realmente acojonante la cantidad de gente que desaparece a diario en este país. Pobrecillos, ¿cómo a unos se les da más bombo que a otros?




Yo pienso siempre en la desesperación por la que tienen que estar pasando las familias.

Eso de no saber si está vivo , muerto , enfermo , secuestrado....

Terrible.

Y no entiendo a los que desaparecen voluntariamente , y no son capaces de llamar para decirlo claramente y no darle sufrimiento a las familias.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Feb 2016)

Pues sí, la desesperación es terrible.

Por ejemplo, sigue desaparecido este joven, pero no les interesa a las televisiones, que es lo que importa...


*DESAPARECIDO-MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido*
RECORDAMOS DESAPARECIDO 
Paco continua desaparecido 
#desaparecido #sosdesaparecidos #Missing #España #Cordoba 









*Continúa siete meses después la búsqueda de un menor desaparecido en Córdoba *

Los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado mantienen abierta una investigación para esclarecer el paradero de Francisco Molina, el joven cordobés de 16 años desaparecido desde el 2 de julio de 2015 en la capital cordobesa y que se sabe que se dirigió hacia Madrid al día siguiente, aunque por el momento no han trascendido más pistas sobre dónde se puede encontrar.

Los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado mantienen abierta una investigación para esclarecer el paradero de Francisco Molina, el joven cordobés de 16 años desaparecido desde el 2 de julio de 2015 en la capital cordobesa y que se sabe que se dirigió hacia Madrid al día siguiente, aunque por el momento no han trascendido más pistas sobre dónde se puede encontrar. 

Así lo han confirmado a Europa Press fuentes cercanas a la investigación, que señalan que se trabaja en el caso, del que este martes se cumplen siete meses, en los que la familia ha organizado distintos actos "ante la desesperación" por "la falta de noticias", entre ellos una concentración a finales de septiembre en la capital cordobesa y a la que asistieron más de un centenar de personas, entre ellos representantes de distintas instituciones como el Ayuntamiento de Córdoba, la Diputación y la Subdelegación del Gobierno. 

En este sentido, los agentes continúan con la búsqueda del menor de edad desde que se interpuso la denuncia en julio después de que quedara con unos amigos en la capital cordobesa. Desde esa fecha se dio de alta en las bases policiales como persona desaparecida para todo el ámbito español, europeo y en los distintos cuerpos policiales. 

Mientras, su padre, Isidro Molina, desde el principio puso en duda que su hijo se marchara voluntariamente, ya que "no se llevó el dinero que tenía en casa, ni tampoco ropa", con lo que no entiende cómo, según testigos, el menor tomó un autobús hacia Madrid, donde se le perdió la pista. Además, el progenitor recordó en su momento que su hijo avisó la noche del 2 de julio que "se quedaría a dormir en casa de sus amigos, como había hecho otras veces", si bien al día siguiente, tras no aparecer por su casa, junto a la zona del Zoco, en la capital cordobesa, Isidro habló con los amigos, quienes le dijeron que "no había dormido" en sus casas, tras lo cual denunció su desaparición. 

Al respecto, apuntó que "su móvil está apagado desde las 0,17 horas del día 3 de julio" y los amigos comentaron que "había quedado con alguien que no conocían", resultando que "al día siguiente —el 3 de julio— lo han visto cogiendo un autobús a Madrid", pero "se le pierde la vista, porque no hay grabaciones de las estaciones de Córdoba y Madrid en las que aparezca", según indicó el padre. En el momento en que fue visto por última vez, Francisco Molina Sánchez llevaba unos vaqueros cortos, zapatillas deportivas negras y un polo blanco con los filos del cuello y las mangas con la bandera de España.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Feb 2016)

:Aplauso:















ienso:

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 13:22 ----------

No me quejo de los tags ni de insultos hacia mí. Allá cada uno. La verdad es que me suelen hacer gracia, aunque no es mi estilo.

Pero voy a hacer una excepción...

Por respeto a los familiares, amigos e interesados en la búsqueda de desaparecidos, me parece de muy mal gusto que en este hilo se haya puesto la siguiente etiqueta:

*nodiano busca su virginidad anal*

Ruego que se retire. Si es así, borraré este post.

Gracias. 

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Feb 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Feb 2016)

:Aplauso:












:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Feb 2016)

:Aplauso:



*DESAPARECIDO-MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido*
Millones de Gracias a la *Abogada Maite Rojas* que pone su conocimiento y tiempo en solidaridad con las familias 







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Feb 2016)

*¿Podéis ayudar a mantener arriba este hilo hasta que pase el sábado 13 de febrero de 2016, por si lo ve alguien que pueda dar alguna pista o difundirlo o acudir a la macrobatida siguiente...?

Gracias.*

*D.E.P*










*D.E.P*



*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*








*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Feb 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO-MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido*

*BULO-HOAX-FALSO 
Este niño no está desaparecido en Jerez*







PARECE QUE CON ESTO SE PRETENDE PERJUDICAR A UN CENTRO COMERCIAL.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2016)

*D.E.P.*













ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Feb 2016)

Up


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2016)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Up
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Feb 2016)

*Ausentes sin una despedida​*
Al menos 27 de las alertas de desaparecidos en la Comunidad (valenciana) en 2015 siguen activas, que se suman a los de larga duración

IGNACIO CABANES 14.02.2016 

Sin rastro. *En 2015 se interpusieron 1.695 denuncias por desaparición en la Comunidad Valenciana, más de cuatro al día*.

Sigue en spoiler... 



Spoiler



El Ministerio del Interior sostiene que el 80% de ellas se resuelven pero aseguran que no existen cifras concretas de personas que permanecen en paradero desconocido y las asociaciones de familiares critican la ausencia de una base de datos conjunta.

Cada día desaparecen en la Comunidad Valenciana más de cuatro personas, o eso es al menos lo que se desprende de las denuncias por desaparición interpuestas ante la Policía Nacional y la Guardia Civil en las tres provincias valencianas durante el pasado año 2015, según datos del Ministerio del Interior recabados por este medio. Sin embargo, ¿cuántas de estas personas siguen a día de hoy en paradero desconocido? Y lo que es más grave, ¿a qué alarmante cifra asciende el número total de desaparecidos incluyendo aquellos de larga duración?

Es el gran misterio que no figura en ningún tipo de base de datos estatal o autonómica. La pregunta a la que los organismos no quieren dar respuesta amparándose en una argumentación simplista y fútil. «No hay un registro activo porque la gente denuncia las desapariciones pero cuando esa persona aparece a las pocas horas, ese mismo día o en días posteriores, se olvida de quitar esa denuncia», explicaron desde el Ministerio del Interior.

Asociaciones como SOS Desaparecidos y Adesepa consideran que se trata más de un problema de «desorganización y dejadez» por parte de las administraciones por carecer de una base de datos unificada. Además, «nunca te dirán la cantidad de personas desaparecidas porque no les interesa, es una auténtica barbaridad», remarcaba Salvador Domínguez, presidente de la Asociación de familiares y amigos de personas desaparecidas de la Comunidad Valenciana (Adesepa). De hecho, según sus cálculos se baraja que la cifra de valencianos desaparecidos supera los mil casos.

En total el pasado año se presentaron 1.695 denuncias por desaparición en la Comunidad. No obstante, las fuentes del Ministerio del Interior consultadas insistieron en que dichos datos «son irrelevantes y no reflejan el número de personas desaparecidas reales». Del mismo modo apuntaron que el 80% de estas denuncias se resuelve, bien sea porque la persona aparece con vida o por el hallazgo de su cadáver.

Pero lo cierto es que algo falla. Hace apenas un par de meses las autoridades italianas localizaron a un ciudadano español desaparecido hace 17 años que vivía como ermitaño en un monte de la Toscana. Cuando se pusieron en contacto con la policía española éstos les dijeron que dicha persona no figuraba como desaparecido. Sin embargo, a través de la colaboración entre la asociación italiana Penélope y SOS Desaparecidos, que cruzaron datos, se pudo confirmar que se trataba de un médico sevillano que desapareció a los 26 años en abril de 1998 y que incluso había sido dado ya por fallecido.

«Estamos creando un protocolo a nivel europeo para que ante cualquier persona que desaparezca en Europa se active una base de datos común», explicó Francisco Jiménez, coordinador nacional de SOS Desaparecidos. «Si nosotros podemos con presupuesto cero no entiendo por qué el Estado no. Simplemente hay que poner interés», remarcó.

Su asociación activó el pasado año un total de 449 alertas por desaparición en todo el territorio nacional. En un 58% de los casos fueron localizados con vida (137 personas). No obstante, 118 fueron encontrados fallecidos y 70 todavía siguen desaparecidos. En concreto en la Comunidad se activaron 40 búsquedas, de las que 27 siguen activas, según esta entidad sin ánimo de lucro. Asimismo se observa que pese al pensamiento generalizado de que la mayoría de casos son de ancianos con Alzheimer o que se desorientan, la cifras reflejan que los mayores de 70 años desaparecen menos que adultos y menores.

Aunque Jiménez aclara que estas estadísticas se basan únicamente en los casos de los que ellos tienen constancia. «A nosotros solo nos llega un dos por ciento de las denuncias, además hay muchos que no se contabilizan porque hay indicios de criminalidad y para no perjudicar la investigación».

Respecto a las excusas que suelen dar desde el Ministerio del Interior a la hora de no facilitar la cifra total de desaparecidos por desconocimiento, bien por que no se retiran las denuncias una vez aparece el familiar o incluso porque existen denuncias dobles, Jiménez indica que «esto solo demuestra la desconexión total que hay entre unos cuerpos policiales y otros».

Desapariciones de alto riesgo

Cuando se produce una desaparición de alto riesgo -desde 2011 todas las de menores son catalogadas de esta forma- la policía realiza pruebas de ADN a los familiares del desaparecido para cotejarlas posteriormente con aquellos cadáveres hallados y que permanecen sin identificar. Pruebas de ADN aparte, la labor de investigación de los primeros días, semanas e incluso meses resulta vital para la resolución del caso. «Conforme van pasando los años se van olvidando las cosas y es prácticamente imposible que aparezca, por eso dicen que las desapariciones que no se resuelven el primer año están condenadas a no resolverse jamás», explicaba Amparo, cuya hermana desapareció en 1991.

Los años van pasando y muchos familiares pierden la esperanza en volver a ver, ya sea vivo a muerto, a aquel que un día desapareció como si se lo hubiera tragado la tierra. Pese al dolor asumen con resignación su ausencia y tratan de seguir adelante con sus vidas sin querer echar la vista atrás. «Lo he intentado todo, he llamado miles de veces a la Guardia Civil para ver si tenían una pista pero nada», reconocía el padre de Miguel Ángel Grau, desaparecido en Xàtiva en enero de 2003 cuando apenas contaba con 21 años de edad. «Han pasado ya trece años y si se ha ido de forma voluntaria sabe donde vivimos». «No quiero remover nada, no quiero abrir la herida otra vez», confesaba.

Además de la incertidumbre y del factor emocional que conlleva la ausencia de un ser querido, otro de los problemas a los que deben hacer frente los familiares de desaparecidos de larga duración es aclarar la situación legal de la persona en cuestión. Así, el sistema jurídico español contempla la figura del «ausente» con el objetivo de adoptar medidas para proteger sus bienes y derechos.

A grandes rasgos la legislación establece que se le puede dar por muerto «transcurridos diez años desde las últimas noticias».



*En 2015 se interpusieron 1.695 denuncias por desaparición en la Comunidad Valenciana, más de cuatro al día*

Incluso conociendo esta situación, después de leer esto, entre otras cosas, y de ver que a la mayoría de la población solo le interesan los muertos y desaparecidos mediáticos, la corrupción y el odio arrojadizos (no para evitarlos), no tengo palabras; solo se me ocurre avisar a los que tengan algo de corazón en el cuerpo con un "cuidado con los depredadores, sobre todo si tenéis hijos pequeños".

Como dice la G.C., hay muchos de estos sueltos:







ienso:


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Feb 2016)

Ha aparecido el cuerpo de Hodei Eguiluz en Amberes.


La verdad es que la cosa no pintaba bien. Llevaba tres años desaparecido. Me flipa de este caso que le robasen y el juez no viera relación entre el robo y la posterior desaparición. Se merece hilo aparte.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Y de Hodei Eguiluz Diaz nuca más se supo, dos años sin noticias ienso:
> Aparecen nuevas pistas sobre la desaparición de Hodei Egiluz








*D.E.P.*




Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ha aparecido el cuerpo de Hodei Eguiluz en Amberes.
> 
> 
> La verdad es que la cosa no pintaba bien. Llevaba tres años desaparecido. Me flipa de este caso que le robasen y el juez no viera relación entre el robo y la posterior desaparición. Se merece hilo aparte.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Y claro que merece hilo aparte, pero _dormiría en el sueño de los justos_ con apenas una o ninguna respuesta. Los desaparecidos nos importan demasiado poco, en general, y en este foro, ya ves... somos muy pocos para mantener siquiera un hilo arriba. Si no lo tratan las TVs no interesa a casi nadie y si no provoca odio, enfrentamientos e insultos, tampoco.

*Caso Hodei Egiluz*

ienso:


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Feb 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *D.E.P.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me suscribo al hilo. Te doy toda la razón, este caso lo conozco por cercanía y otros como el de Malen Ortiz, por ser mediático y muy extraño. Es acojonante pensar la de gente que desaparece y como he leído mas arriba ni siquiera hay datos fiables. Los que mas me encogen el corazón son los adolescentes y niños, gente que seguro no se ha ido por voluntad propia. Vete a saber.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Me suscribo al hilo. Te doy toda la razón, este caso lo conozco por cercanía y otros como el de Malen Ortiz, por ser mediático y muy extraño. Es acojonante pensar la de gente que desaparece y como he leído mas arriba ni siquiera hay datos fiables. Los que mas me encogen el corazón son los adolescentes y niños, gente que seguro no se ha ido por voluntad propia. Vete a saber.



¿Te refieres a proximidad con que es familiar, amigo o conocido o es a proximidad de otro tipo? Lo siento mucho en todo caso.

Bueno, han abierto el hilo sobre Hodei y he respondido allí; copio en spoiler...



Spoiler



*El cuerpo hallado en Amberes es el de Hodei Egiluz*

*Cronología de la búsqueda de Hodei Egiluz*

_T. SAN JOSÉ | EITB.EUS_

...

Abril de 2013

Hodei se traslada a Amberes (Bélgica) para realizar unas prácticas profesionales en la empresa local Createlli como ingeniero informático.

Junio de 2013

La empresa le ofrece un contrato de trabajo, y Hodei decide permanecer en la ciudad.

19 de octubre de 2013

La pista de Hodei se pierde durante la madrugada del sábado, después de haber salido con sus amigos por el centro de Amberes. El joven se despide de ellos hacia las 03:00 horas, pero en lugar de dirigirse a su casa parte en dirección contraria, según las imágenes recogidas por varias cámaras de vigilancia.

24 de octubre de 2013

Según publica un periódico belga, la misma noche de la desaparición, varios extraños intentaron sacar dinero con la tarjeta del joven. El robo cobra fuerza como hipótesis en la desaparición de Hodei.

29 de octubre de 2013

La Policía belga confirma a la Ertzaintza y a la familia Egiluz la detención de dos sospechosos relacionados con su desaparición.

4 de noviembre de 2013

La Policía arresta a un tercer sospechoso, un menor de edad.

28 de febrero de 2014

La Interpol emite una orden internacional para dar con Hodei.



Spoiler












16 de marzo de 2014

La asociación Hodei Bila organiza una marcha para pedir en Bruselas que la búsqueda de Hodei no cese.

27 de abril de 2014

Continúan los actos en recuerdo de Hodei: cinco grupos de personas suben a los cinco montes de Bizkaia, desde tocan el cuerno. Posteriormente, hacen una concentración en la plaza del Ayuntamiento.

13 de mayo de 2014

Los padres de Hodei mantienen su confianza en encontrar con vida a su hijo. "Tenemos esperanza de que esté por ahí vagando", aseguran. No obstante, piden más medios para el equipo de investigación y la colaboración ciudadana y de testigos.

14 de mayo de 2014

Dos de los sospechosos arrestados continúan bajo custodia, por su presunta vinculación con el robo de los objetos personales que le fueron sustraídos a Hodei. Un tercer sospechoso ya ha sido liberado tras pagar una fianza.

28 de mayo de 2014

Tres testigos declaran que a las 04:30 horas estuvieron con Hodei. Al parecer, estaba muy asustado. Estos jóvenes aseguran que Hodei les pidió ayuda porque creía que iban a atacarle.

29 de mayo de 2014

Unos 50 escritores y bertsolaris vascos dirigen cartas y versos a las autoridades belgas para reclamar que no abandonen la búsqueda de Hodei.
Por otra parte, la televisión belga emite un reportaje sobre la desaparición del galdakaoztarra, cuando se cumplen siete meses desde que se pierde su pista.

9 de junio de 2014

La Universidad de Deusto crea una página web sobre Hodei con el objetivo de constituirse en un centro de información y difusión internacional sobre el caso.

17 de junio de 2014

Los músicos Jon (We Are Standard), Txomin (The Fake Band), Cris (Belako), Josu (Hertzainak), Ager (Audience), Oier Artola, Miguel Moyano y Gari graban el tema 'Zerura begira', en apoyo a la búsqueda de Hodei.

23 de agosto de 2014

Una marcha ciclista recorre Bélgica y Holanda para recabar pistas sobre la desaparición del joven galdakaoztarra. La marcha culmina en Amberes, la ciudad donde fue visto por última vez hace diez meses.

2 de septiembre de 2014

Dos detenidos por el caso Hodei son liberados tras pagar la fianza.

10 de octubre de 2014

Al cumplirse el primer aniversario de la desaparición de Hodei, su familia ofrece 10.000 euros a quienes den pistas sobre el joven.

20 de octubre de 2014

Numerosos alumnos y profesores de la Universidad de Deusto, donde fue alumno el joven desaparecido, participan en una concentración silenciosa en su recuerdo.

20 de octubre de 2014

Casi 1.000 personas se dan cita frente al Ayuntamiento de Galdakao para acompañar a la familia en la última concentración que se organiza en recuerdo del joven.

28 de octubre de 2014

El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, se reúne con los padres de Hodei y les ofrece "todos los medios" para buscarle. Además, el Senado aprueba una declaración institucional de solidaridad con la familia.

11 de noviembre de 2014

Jugadores del Baskonia y Estrella Roja visten camisetas de Hodei en un partido. La iniciativa trata de mantener viva la búsqueda del galdakaoztarra.

16 de diciembre de 2014

La autocaravana solidaria a favor de Hodei regresa a Galdakao, tras recorrer varios países europeos para difundir el mensaje sobre su desaparición y buscar colaboración ciudadana.

3 de septiembre de 2015

La BBC emite un reportaje sobre la desaparición de Hodei Egiluz para "ayudar a mantener presente que Hodei Egiluz sigue en paradero desconocido".

1 de octubre de 2015

Koro Díaz, la madre de Hodei, escribe una emotiva carta a su hijo. "Hodei, no sé dónde estás, pero sí sé que, el día que te encuentre, será maravilloso; resiste, te encontraré".



Spoiler













13 de octubre de 2015

La Fiscalía de Amberes cierra la investigación del caso y pide al tribunal de la ciudad que juzgue a los cuatro sospechosos de haber participado en dos asaltos al joven de Galdakao.

"Esto no significa que la Fiscalía vaya a poner fin a la búsqueda de Hodei Egiluz Diaz definitivamente. Cada oportunidad de búsqueda en el futuro será evaluada y cada pista útil será investigada", aclara el Ministerio Público.

17 de octubre de 2015

A punto de cumplirse dos años desde la desaparición de Hodei en Amberes, la asociación Hodei Bila organiza un viaje a Bélgica para realizar una concentración frente al Ayuntamiento de Amberes a las 12:00 horas.
Posteriormente, a las 19:00 horas, realizarán otra concentración, esta vez en Koolkaai, el lugar donde Hodei fue visto por última vez.

18 de octubre de 2015

La familia y amigos se desplazan a Bruselas para pegar carteles de Hodei y repartir información a los viandantes.

19 de octubre de 2015

Se cumplen dos años desde que se supo por última vez de Hodei. La caravana de familiares y amigos realizan una concentración en la Plaza Luxemburgo de Bruselas. Además, participan en la jornada celebrada en el Parlamento Europeo 'Un protocolo europeo sobre desaparecidos'.

11 de febrero de 2016

Hallan un cadáver en el río de Amberes que se sospecha podría corresponder a Hodei.


12 de febrero de 2016

La Policía belga comunica a la familia de Hodei Egiluz la aparición del cadáver en el río de Amberes e investiga si pudiera ser el joven desaparecido. Para ello se le realizan pruebas de ADN.

14 de febrero de 2016

Los padres de Hodei Egiluz viajan a Bruselas, donde se espera que durante la semana se pueda identificar un cuerpo aparecido en el río Escalda, cerca de donde desapareció el joven.

Los padres acuden a la capital belga en un viaje que estaba programado con anterioridad, para participar el lunes en una iniciativa puesta en marcha por la ONG Child focus, dedicada a la búsqueda de niños y jóvenes desaparecidos.

16 de febrero de 2016

El alcalde de Galdakao viaja a Bélgica para acompañar a la familia de Hodei y reclama "respeto y cautela" en relación a la información sobre esta investigación.

19 de febrero de 2016

Se confirma que el cuerpo hallado en el río Escalda de Amberes el 11 de febrero es el de Hodei Egiluz.

D.E.P.

p.s. Búsqueda en burbuja. Hilos:

*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS hasta finales de 2014 y hasta finales de 2015
*

*Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*

NOTA. Al resultado de ir a un enlace en los foros de burbuja, *quitar de la barra* de navegación: 

*!678181!temas-calientes/*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Feb 2016)

Recordamos...







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Feb 2016)

También siguen desaparecidos...












FECHA ACTUALIZADA

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (25 Feb 2016)

Arriba este hilo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Feb 2016)

:Aplauso::


*D.E.P.*










*D.E.P.*


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Feb 2016)

:Aplauso:












:Aplauso:

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Feb 2016)

*D.E.P.* 









*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (1 Mar 2016)

Up!!


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (1 Mar 2016)

joder vi fotos de Malen por la tele, pero la de la izquierda de este cartel no hubiera sabido que era de ella

la tv deberia poner mas fotos distintas, en los informativos siempre ponian dos o 3 y muy parecidas, con el mismo aspecto.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (9 Mar 2016)

Up


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (9 Mar 2016)

Desaparecida una menor en Getafe | Madrid | EL MUNDO







Es altamente sospechoso que prácticamente no "desaparezcan" menores feos.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (10 Mar 2016)

Up


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (10 Mar 2016)

La madre de la menor de Getafe desaparecida cree que está retenida


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (10 Mar 2016)

He reportado el tag dedicado a TB directamente a clopez@gmail.com, no sé si es así como se hace porque es la primera vez que reporto.


Spoiler



La autoría del tag estando desconectada se me atribuye a mí, algo francamente desconcertante (a ver si alguien me puede decir si esto es normal; estando conectada no me da ni la opción de editar etiquetas pues yo no puedo publicar tags): 







Estando conectada, es así como me sale, como se puede ver no me da la posibilidad de editar tags:







P.D: si esto es "normal" y me he emparanoyado por nada, ya eliminaré el post y en fin... espero que eliminen el puto tag y ya de paso, el de nodiano.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Mar 2016)

:Aplauso:








*Fundación ANAR ‏@FundacionANAR 9 mar.
#DíaDeLasPersonasDesaparecidas Cada año14mil familias denuncian la desaparición d un ser querido,la mayoría menores


DESAPARECIDO-MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido
Desde sosdesaparecidos pedimos al @interiorgob una base unificada de personas desaparecidas*


*DÍA NACIONAL DE LOS DESAPARECIDOS

¿Alguien ha visto a estas personas?*

_*EN EL ENLACE APARECEN MUCHAS IMÁGENES DE MUCHO INTERÉS.*_

¿Alguien ha visto a estas personas?

El 9 de marzo es el Día nacional de las personas desaparecidas sin causa a aparente. Es como aquel que fue a comprar tabaco y nunca más regresó. Se han conocido muchos casos en el que alguien desaparece pero se le encuentra a los pocos días o meses.* El pasado mes de febrero, por ejemplo, un hombre que desapareció y, más tarde, fue dado por muerto e incinerado, apareció vivo en la Ciudad de Juárez, México*. Este ha sido un caso de éxito, pero muchos otros no lo son. 

...

Quedó con su pareja para pasar la tarde. Tras un pequeño paseo, que duró hasta las 9 de la noche, ambos se separaron en un semáforo entre las carretereas de Espluges y Cornellà. Nunca más se la volvió a ver. En febrero de 2015, llegó un anónimo a los padres en el que se decía dónde buscar a Cristina Bergua. Aunque el caso se reavivó y se hizo una búsqueda en la zona descrita por el anónimo, no se encontraron restos de Cristina. Aún sigue desaparecida. 

...


p.s. Gracias, *Sara*. Amiga, no te preocupes; estoy completamente seguro de que tú no pondrías un tag así. Un abrazo. :X

ienso:


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (11 Mar 2016)

Dime algo, TB!! 
Eso que me sale estando desconectada es normal? En lugar de reportar iba a entrar a insultar directamente al autor del tag, pero pensé que podrían banearme y por eso al final he actuado así, que no sé si servirá de algo. Un abrazo.

P.D. Off-topic: alguna novedad sobre la muerte del cardiólogo? siguen deliberando?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Mar 2016)

Sara de la Hoz dijo:


> Dime algo, TB!!
> Eso que me sale estando desconectada es normal? En lugar de reportar iba a entrar a insultar directamente al autor del tag, pero pensé que podrían banearme y por eso al final he actuado así, que no sé si servirá de algo. Un abrazo.



Ja ja, estaba enlazando los desaparecidos. 

Yo creo que no es normal en un medio normal y bien protegido; pero tal como está el foro no digo que no lo sea. No entres en su juego, amiga; no merece la pena. Otro abrazo y un beso.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Mar 2016)

:Aplauso:


Recordemos







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Mar 2016)

Otra foto







p.s. Sara, sobre "_Off-topic: alguna novedad sobre la muerte del cardiólogo? siguen deliberando?_", hablando del sitio que hablamos y de las circunstancias, hay un silencio mortal, y nunca mejor dicho; las deliberaciones "por lo bajini", como siempre, si salieran a la luz serían "conspiranoia": "tupido velo", ya sabes.

_Edito. Gracias por tu defensa y gracias por el efecto: quitaron el tag._

ienso:


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (16 Mar 2016)

Silencio mortal. Ya :S
De nada, Torrente Ballester 

PD: nodiano, paciencia.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Mar 2016)

Otra foto









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Mar 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











*NO hay un niño de 7 años desaparecido en Girona. No difundan rumores y consulten las fuentes oficiales.* 




*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*








*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*



























ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (16 Mar 2016)

2 Dep seguidos, ¡qué mal! Mientras otros preocupados de lo que hacen los Picapiedra.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Mar 2016)

*Este niño de 7 años no está desaparecido en Girona
No difundan rumores y consulten las fuentes oficiales*





*Este niño de 7 años no está desaparecido en Girona
No difundan rumores y consulten las fuentes oficiales*​


p.s. Pues sí, *Tocque*; esto, si no da morbo y audiencia televisiva no tiene casi ningún interés, salvo honrosas excepciones, como vemos; para la mayoría: que se jodan los desaparecidos, sus familiares y amigos, siempre que no nos toque; cuando nos toque, a jodernos tocan, y así sucesivamente.


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (20 Mar 2016)

Jodidos casi todos entonces.

Subo el hilo.


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (21 Mar 2016)

Conocíais este caso?
El enigma del hombre sin corazón | Crónica | EL MUNDO
Madre mía…


----------



## Avizor (23 Mar 2016)

Buenas noches a todos, no se si ya alguien se ha hecho eco de esta desaparicion definida como bastante inquietante. 4 dias, ultima vez visto en Santiago COmpostela 
Protección Civil comienza a peinar los montes cercanos a Santiago en busca de Brais - Ferrol - Diario de Ferrol


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Mar 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*










*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*ALERTA INTERNACIONAL. URGENTE*










:Aplauso:





Avizor dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, no se si ya alguien se ha hecho eco de esta desaparicion definida como bastante inquietante. 4 dias, ultima vez visto en Santiago COmpostela
> Protección Civil comienza a peinar los montes cercanos a Santiago en busca de Brais - Ferrol - Diario de Ferrol



No, no lo teníamos. Gracias por ponerlo.


*Sara*, ese caso que dices es verdaderamente sorprendente y trágico y no solo por lo de faltarle el corazón, que ya sabes que llevamos mucho tiempo avisando sobre el tráfico de órganos relacionado con secuestros, etc...; es un tema que el público prefiere tratar de conspiranoico y mirar hacia otro lado... Qué triste!

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*










*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## Sdenka (4 Abr 2016)

Avizor dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, no se si ya alguien se ha hecho eco de esta desaparicion definida como bastante inquietante. 4 dias, ultima vez visto en Santiago COmpostela
> Protección Civil comienza a peinar los montes cercanos a Santiago en busca de Brais - Ferrol - Diario de Ferrol



Hola! A mí también me llamó mucho la atención este caso. Por desgracia ya han confirmado que el cuerpo sin vida hallado en el río Sar era él. Pensé en abrir un hilo (creo que no hay ninguno abierto), pero creo que la policía no va a averiguar mucho más. :S De todas formas me parece muy muy raro que se trate de un accidente o un suicidio, las opciones que baraja ahora mismo la investigación, ya que en la autopsia no se encontraron signos de violencia. Si fue un accidente, ¿qué hacía este chaval en una zona como esta un viernes por la noche? Y si fue un suicidio... No lo sé, todo es posible, ¿pero de verdad un río tan pequeño es el mejor lugar para suicidarse? Si fue así...¿Para qué cogió dos mochilas antes de salir de casa? : ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Abr 2016)

La búsqueda del franciscano de 84 años desaparecido se centra en los alrededores de Azpeitia . diariovasco.com


Un fraile franciscano ha desparecido en Gipuzkoa. En la zona de Azpeitia. Os dejo el enlace a la noticia y si alguien puede colgar la foto se lo agradecería mucho.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (5 Abr 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> ienso:



desgraciadamente ha sido localizado muerto. Dep 

Hallan muerto en una finca al menor de Alicante desaparecido - Informacion.es


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Abr 2016)

de lo malo lo mejor dijo:


> desgraciadamente ha sido localizado muerto. Dep
> 
> Hallan muerto en una finca al menor de Alicante desaparecido - Informacion.es



Efectivamente...


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*





Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> La búsqueda del franciscano de 84 años desaparecido se centra en los alrededores de Azpeitia . diariovasco.com
> 
> 
> Un fraile franciscano ha desparecido en Gipuzkoa. En la zona de Azpeitia. Os dejo el enlace a la noticia y si alguien puede colgar la foto se lo agradecería mucho.



Qué raro también este caso.

*D.E.P.*










*D.E.P.*


Más











:Aplauso:









Gracias a todos los que os preocupáis y ayudáis.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:

















*DESAPARECIDO-MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido

Reino Unido denuncia la desaparición de 129 niños refugiados en Calais. 
#desaparecido #sosdesaparecidos #Missing #Calais #Refugiados
*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Abr 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Abr 2016)

:Aplauso:
















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Abr 2016)

*URGENTE*
​











:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## bladu (13 Abr 2016)

Me quedo alucinado de la cantidad de gente que desaparece o es dada por desaparecida.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Abr 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Me quedo alucinado de la cantidad de gente que desaparece o es dada por desaparecida.



Sí y cómo quema emocionalmente el ver que esto sucede en nuestro propio entorno y que importa tan poco a tan poca gente, si no es un caso mediático, salvo excepciones. 

Y ya se sabe: un caso es mediático si y solo si despierta o ahonda en el odio de clase (religiosa, política, económica, sexual o de poder); la tragedia no achacable o relacionada directamente con la religión (católica, si es España), el sexo, la política o la riqueza importa un pepino. Una lástima.







:Aplauso:

*Localizan en Levante a la joven desaparecida de Quintanar de la Orden*

Miércoles, 13 Abril 2016

El alcalde de Quintanar de la Orden, Juan Carlos Navalón ha informado a Radio Surco que cerca del medio día, de este miércoles, Concepción López de las Heras, era localizada en Levante.

Según ha informado Navalón ha sido la propia Concepción quien se ha puesto en contacto con sus familiares y les ha dicho que se ha ido de forma voluntaria y que se encuentra en Levante. En estos momentos la Guardia Civil está trabajando para localizar el punto exacto en el que se encuentra la joven.

Recordamos que la desaparición de Concepción López de las Heras, de 19 años de edad y con movilidad, reducida era denunciada por sus padres el pasado lunes por la tarde.


MÁS















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

Su coche estaba en Azpeitia y su cuerpo se ha encontrado en el monte... Raro raro...



Spoiler









Lugar en el que ha sido encontrado el cadáver del franciscano

*Un vecino de Azpeitia halla muerto al franciscano desaparecido hace doce días en esa localidad*

ELI AIZPURU

El cuerpo sin vida ha sido encontrado a primera hora de esta tarde, cerca de un caserio próximo al barrio de Loiola

El cuerpo sin vida de Ildefonso Alustiza, el franciscano de 84 años desaparecido hace doce días ha sido hallado este viernes en una zona de monte de Azpeitia, ha informado el Departamento vasco de Seguridad. El cuerpo sin vida ha sido encontrado a primera hora de esta tarde, cerca de un caserio próximo al barrio de Loiola.

Un vecino ha encontrado el cuerpo y ha alertado a las 13.45 horas a la Ertzaintza, que posteriormente ha podido confirmar que se trata de Ildefonso Alustiza., el franciscano desaparecido después de acudir a una comida familiar en el barrio de Loiola de Azpeitia, cerca de donde ha aparecido el cadáver.

Al lugar ha acudido una comitiva judicial y por la tarde se estaba a la espera de levantar el cadáver, al que se le practicará la autopsia. No obstante, en principio, el cuerpo no presentaba ningún signo que hiciera pensar que no ha sido una muerte natural.


Suspenden las tareas de rastreo del franciscano desaparecido
Según indicó su familia, el 3 de abril el religioso abandonó el lugar de la comida tras manifestar su intención de coger su vehículo, un Renault Kangoo, para visitar a una hermana suya en la residencia de Azpeitia, aunque nunca llegó a su destino.

El sacerdote tampoco regresó por la noche al convento que los franciscanos tienen en Tolosa, donde residía. Desde que se denunció su desaparición la Ertzaintza desplegó un dispositivo para buscarlo y encontró su coche aparcado en una calle de Azpeitia.

El operativo de búsqueda, compuesto por Unidades de Rescate de Montaña y Buceo así como un helicóptero y la Unidad Canina de la Policía Vasca, se mantuvo hasta el pasado 11 de abril, cuando se suspendió ante la ausencia de resultados después de una semana.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Abr 2016)

*Boko Haram difunde una prueba de vida de las niñas de Chibok dos años después del secuestro. Vídeo de CNN*


Proof of life for some kidnapped Chibok schoolgirls - YouTube



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P*





*D.E.P*



*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*








*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*










*D.E.P.*










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

Raro, raro...

*Hallada muerta en su coche la coruñesa cuya desaparición denunció su familia*



Spoiler



Regentaba una zapatería en A Coruña

*Hallada muerta en su coche la coruñesa cuya desaparición denunció su familia*

Un vecino encontró el cadáver en el vehículo en el aparcamiento de la playa de O Pedrido, en Bergondo. La mujer había salido a comprar el sábado y había dejado el teléfono móvil en casa

Sara Vázquez José Manuel Gutiérrez A Coruña 20.04.2016

Cristina Trasancos, la coruñesa de 39 años desaparecida desde el pasado sábado, ha sido hallada muerta en el interior de su automóvil en el aparcamiento de la playa de O Pedrido, en el municipio de Bergondo. Un vecino localizó el cadáver y dio aviso al Ayuntamiento, que desplazó al lugar a efectivos de Protección Civil y de la Policía Local. La investigación de las causas del fallecimiento ha sido asumida por la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil.

Según la denuncia presentada por la familia en la policía, la mujer salió de casa el sábado para hacer la compra y dejó el teléfono móvil en su domicilio, lo que hacía suponer que no había tenido la intención de ausentarse durante mucho tiempo. La familia colgó carteles en el barrio de Cuatro Caminos, donde la mujer regentaba una zapatería, denunciando su desaparición.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Abr 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Abr 2016)

*Ha fallecido Salvador Domínguez, Presidente de la asociación de desaparecidos ADESEPA*

*D.E.P.*








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Abr 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Abr 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO-MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido
Hoy es el día internacional de los perros de búsqueda y rescate*









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Abr 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (26 Abr 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Ha fallecido Salvador Domínguez, Presidente de la asociación de desaparecidos ADESEPA*
> 
> *D.E.P.*
> 
> ...



¿Se sabe causa del fallecimiento?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Abr 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> ¿Se sabe causa del fallecimiento?



Después de la desaparición de su hijo y el encontrarlo muerto tras nueve años, no estaba muy bien, pero...

Pues... ejem ejem... 


*D.E.P.*






*D.E.P.*



*¿Necesitas ayuda?
Te llamamos.
Servicio GRATUITO d ayuda telefónica en casos d desaparición*
Asociación sosdesaparecidos 










ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Abr 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Después de la desaparición de su hijo y el encontrarlo muerto tras nueve años, no estaba muy bien, pero...
> 
> Pues... ejem ejem...
> 
> ...



Entiendo. Le dio una tos mala. 8:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 May 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Marie Laveau (3 May 2016)

Me da mucha pena entrar en este hilo pero cualquier cosa con tal de darle un up. Gracias por la labor que hacéis, que todas estas desapariciones queden en sustos.

Por cierto, una chica que conozco perdió a su tío que anduvo días desaparecido, nos dio un consejo al respecto de este tema:

Si desafortunadamente, Dios no lo quiera, desapareciera alguien que conocéis, al poner las fotos en carteles para llamar la atención de la gente, poned siempre el teléfono de policía y servicios de emergencia. Es muy común por lo visto que ante este tipo de casos hayan auténticos hijos de puta que llaman a la familia, les dicen que saben donde está el desaparecido para mofarse de eso llamando al teléfono personal, pues aún en estas circunstancias hay cabrones que bromean con algo así. 

A la chica que conozco le desapareció su tío, con alzheimer, aparece tres días más tarde cerca de un río sin vida, en pleno monte. El pobre se despistó y murió sin violencia de hipotermia y agotamiento, la autopsia decretó eso. 
Pues en cuanto colgaron los carteles de "Se busca", llamaron a su casa, pidiendo rescate (y eso que esta chica es de clase obrera), y cuando se personaron en el lugar acordado, había un cartel que ponía "ja ja ja, habéis sido engañados". Fueron unos gilipollas del pueblo, jugando a ser psicópatas.
La policía les recomendó que siempre se ponga el teléfono de la comisaría de la localidad, sea Guardia Civil o Policía, porque si intentan dar por saco el teléfono lo pinchan y ya está. 
Cuando les pasó esto, con los nervios, se les olvidó llamar a la policía, fueron apresurados al lugar donde les dijeron que tenían a su tío. 
Es un caso muy triste, pero instructivo, por desgracia.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 May 2016)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> Me da mucha pena entrar en este hilo pero cualquier cosa con tal de darle un up. Gracias por la labor que hacéis, que todas estas desapariciones queden en sustos.
> 
> Por cierto, una chica que conozco perdió a su tío que anduvo días desaparecido, nos dio un consejo al respecto de este tema:
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Por eso repetimos cada cierto nº de post los consejos correspondientes, pero es importante que se lea sobre experiencias de 1ª mano como la que acabas de exponer. Gracias a ti.




*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*








*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*

























*
JORNADAS ORGANIZADAS POR VOST MURCIA Y 112 MURCIA*








*VOST

VOLUNTARIOS DIGITALES EN EMERGENCIAS
​*







*ATENCIÓN: estas cuentas NO pertenecen a Equipos @vostSPAIN*


ARAGÓN 
@AragonVOST


ASTURIAS 
@VOSTAst

CARTAGENA - MURCIA 
@VOSTCartagena

CATALUÑA
@VOST_CAT

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (6 May 2016)

Toca reflote del hilo


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2016)

Los últimos desaparecido son jóvenes y huele mal de cojones. Que les ha pasado?? Demasiados casos que no son el típico Sr mayor que se pierde y le da un yuyu...


En Mallorca una mujer estuvo sin aparecer durante días

Al final estaba en su "caseta" de campo y murió al tomar fármacos

Ahora bien sus hijos encontraron pruebas de que alguien había entrado : una escalerilla para acceder a la parcela, todos los animales , gatos y otros muertos y la casa como si buscarán algo..

La GC no dijo "murió por parada cardiaca" pero más o menos dijo que no hubo muerte violenta y que no hay caso

Los hijos volvieron al día siguiente para recoger los animales muertos y se los encontraron quemados uno a uno...

Aunque son casos diferentes me recuerda al italiano que se suicidó según la policía clavando se un cuchillo en el corazón y al no morir se prendió fuego (vamos todo muy normal), este italiano dijo que sabía que le había pasado a Malen Ortiz


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (6 May 2016)




----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (6 May 2016)

Esta es un poco rara, no?


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 May 2016)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Esta es un poco rara, no?



Pues sí, a mí también me lo parece; pero bueno, ya han aparecido.








*ALERTA FALSA*






ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 May 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 May 2016)




----------



## Tocqueville (9 May 2016)

Arriba este hilo. Muchas de estas desapariciones son el resultado de tener al Coco mandando en España y fuera de ella. Si no hubiera gente cómplice...


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 May 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>



Ya se ha denunciado la desaparición de la otra chica amiga de ésta


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (10 May 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> Ya se ha denunciado la desaparición de la otra chica amiga de ésta





Lo que no entiendo es que si iban juntas, por qué no hacen un aviso de las dos juntas?
Es probable verlas a las dos y encima son bastante distintas físicamente lo cual llama la atención …
Rollos de familia entiendo o pocas ganas de encontrarlas…


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 May 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 May 2016)

Gracias por mantener el hilo actualizado, difundirlo, seguirlo, subirlo, etc.

Ah, las dos chicas aparecieron en un piso en Madrid; estaban con un grupo de amigos. Por otra parte, según creo, Zaida solo tiene 15 años. 

p.s. Disculpad que no ponga más enlaces ahora; la capacidad tiene un límite y *ayer-hoy es un día muy negro para mí* (y para muchos, supongo).


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (12 May 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 May 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 May 2016)

Scenter dijo:


> Quiero anunciar la desaparición de alguien de mi barrio. Lleva una semana desaparecido. Es de Granada. Necesita tratamiento por una enfermedad rara. No se su nombre completo, pero su primer apellido tiene que ser Aranda. Creo que no he visto el aviso por aquí.



Debe ser éste, no lo había visto







---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 09:38 ----------




SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>



Me ha recordado a esta chica, también de Barcelona. Sigue desaparecida







---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 09:53 ----------

Más menores que siguen desaparecidos


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 May 2016)

Joder!! Ya 9 años de la desaparición de Yeremi… ojalá se encuentre bien la criatura 


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 May 2016)

:Aplauso:

















ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (19 May 2016)

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 16:07 ----------








---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 16:09 ----------


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 May 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (20 May 2016)

Menos mal que hay finales felices. :Aplauso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 May 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Menos mal que hay finales felices. :Aplauso:



Pues sí, los hay, efectivamente; y toda ayuda es poca. Si no hubiera finales felices, tampoco merecería la pena el esfuerzo.











*ENTRE OTROS, SIGUEN DESAPARECIDOS*

















ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (20 May 2016)

Sigue desaparecida, nuevas fotos

Gracia Aurora Granado de 15 años. Desaparecida en Barcelona el 8 de mayo 2016
SE RUEGA MÁXIMA DIFUSIÓN !!
Si alguien la ha visto que llame al 112, a Mossos directamente o al padre cuyo teléfono es el 677795838!!






















Gracia, 15 años de edad, desaparecida en Barcelona, La mañana - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 May 2016)

ENTRE OTROS, SIGUEN DESAPARECIDOS











*RECORDAMOS*

Información y FUENTES


*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*








*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*























*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a seguirnos y ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 





​


*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS 2014 y 2015*

*REGISTRO GENERAL DE DESAPARECIDOS 2015. Enlace directo en pdf*


*GRACIAS A LOS QUE COLABORAN EN DIFUNDIR LAS ALERTAS Y/O A LOS QUE SUBEN EL HILO.*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 May 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 May 2016)




----------



## lando (21 May 2016)

Hilo pa'rriba

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 May 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 May 2016)




----------



## Marie Laveau (21 May 2016)

Qué tristeza de hilo pero hay que darle un up, cualquier ayuda es poca. Espero que todas esas personas aparezcan sanas y salvas. 

Por cierto, estoy flipando con la de secuestros parentales que hay.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (23 May 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (24 May 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (26 May 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 May 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING
‏@sosdesaparecido*

El trámite de declaración de ausencia le cuesta a una familia entre 200 y 600 euros. 

sosdesaparecidos solicita que este trámite sea gratuito.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2016)

*Guía de información para familias de desaparecidos, para leer y/o descargar en pdf*


ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (28 May 2016)

No me funciona el enlace…


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2016)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> No me funciona el enlace…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A mí sí me funciona (ten en cuenta que llegas a una página en la que tienen incrustrado el pdf más abajo; en su ventana, arriba, al pasar el puntero, se despliega la opción de bajarlo); pero, a ver, inténtalo por esta vía:

- Página principal

Asociación sosdesaparecidos

- Menú horizontal de cabecera, pasa el puntero y despliega la pestaña

Actuar

- Clic en 

Guía de información para familias de desaparecidos

Asociación sosdesaparecidos


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (29 May 2016)

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 15:59 ----------


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2016)

Aclaración: ha sido localizado, en aparente buen estado, por un vecino en el monte, muy cerca de la residencia de ancianos del barrio de Arrinda donde se aloja.

p.s. *SeñorDonLoco*, cien millones de gracias por tu constancia.


ienso:


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (29 May 2016)

Hoy van a hablar de esto en Cuarto Milenio enfocado en los niños:

¿Quién está detrás de las desapariciones de niños? - YouTube


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 May 2016)

Sara de la Hoz dijo:


> Hoy van a hablar de esto en Cuarto Milenio enfocado en los niños:
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de las desapariciones de niños? - YouTube



Muy interesante. Poco a poco parece que se empieza a tomar conciencia de este enorme drama.

Coincide en muchas cosas con dos artículos que he estado buscando; aclaraban muchas cosas. Eran de Paz Digital y se titulaban algo así "¿Dónde están nuestros niños?" y "Traficantes de niños: esclavos de las mafias y el narcotráfico, violaciones, órganos arrancados por partes, etc.". Pero está cerrado el sitio y no lo encuentro en mis archivos. A ver si viene Tocque por aquí. *Tocque*, ¿los tienes tú?

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:



*En la actualidad, la Guardia Civil investiga en Baleares más de 15 desapariciones.
*


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Jun 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Muy interesante. Poco a poco parece que se empieza a tomar conciencia de este enorme drama.
> 
> Coincide en muchas cosas con dos artículos que he estado buscando; aclaraban muchas cosas. Eran de Paz Digital y se titulaban algo así "¿Dónde están nuestros niños?" y "Traficantes de niños: esclavos de las mafias y el narcotráfico, violaciones, órganos arrancados por partes, etc.". Pero está cerrado el sitio y no lo encuentro en mis archivos. A ver si viene Tocque por aquí. *Tocque*, ¿los tienes tú?
> 
> ienso:



Voy a mirar si los tengo, pero no prometo nada. Mi Backup de la web hubo cosas que no guardó. :ouch:

p.s: De hecho, cuando llegué yo, no me suena haberlos visto nunca.

p.s 2: Tengo el backup encontrado, pero, no me deja usar el buscador. ¿Te acuerdas en qué temática/categoría estaba?


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Jun 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Voy a mirar si los tengo, pero no prometo nada. Mi Backup de la web hubo cosas que no guardó. :ouch:
> 
> p.s: De hecho, cuando llegué yo, no me suena haberlos visto nunca.
> 
> p.s 2: Tengo el backup encontrado, pero, no me deja usar el buscador. ¿Te acuerdas en qué temática/categoría estaba?



A priori diría que no lo tengo. He buscado y nada. Mira que me pateaba veces la web de arriba abajo y no me suena de haberlos visto. :|


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jun 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Voy a mirar si los tengo, pero no prometo nada. Mi Backup de la web hubo cosas que no guardó. :ouch:
> 
> p.s: De hecho, cuando llegué yo, no me suena haberlos visto nunca.
> 
> p.s 2: Tengo el backup encontrado, pero, no me deja usar el buscador. ¿Te acuerdas en qué temática/categoría estaba?



Recuerdo que estaba en varias secciones, pero me intereseban más los de Dosydos, Vance y Machado.

Aquí no lo tengo todo, pero te copio una anotación que tengo, que incluye algo que estaba buscando otro día sobre Venezuela. Muy curioso- Lo demás son titulares




2003-2008

*ALGUNOS DE LOS TITULARES RELACIONADOS CON NIÑOS DESAPARECIDOS Y MALTRATADOS

-La explotación sexual comercial de los niños mueve 12.000 millones de dólares anuales en el mundo

-ONG Save the children: "desaparecen 3.000 niños y niñas al día en Latinoamérica". ENTREVISTA

-Hay millones de niños esclavos, con la ayuda de gobiernos, sindicatos y organismos internacionales

-Violencia contra mujeres y niños. Por Machado

-Secuestro de niños. 

-López Aguilar (PSOE) se implica en el "no" a la investigación parlamentaria de desaparición de niños

-El PSOE de Canarias se niega a una comisión de investigación de los niños desaparecidos en las islas

-Escándalo de 'niños esclavos'

-700.000 niños vagabundos

-Niños de entre 7 y 14 años que trabajaban en condiciones de esclavitud

-El gran comercio de niños 

-20.000 niños abandonados en las calles

-Francia

*


VER +

*“Dejad que los niños vengan a mí”*

En una nota reciente titulada “Hugo, estás nominado-Polémica reforma constitucional y descontento general”, anticipamos una parte muy llamativa que Hugo Chávez elaboró con la idea de agregarla a la nueva Ley de Educación que presentó ante la Asamblea Nacional.

Se trata de tres polémicos artículos que, por lo que pudimos averiguar en estas horas, aún no habían sido incluidos en dicha ley por cuanto Chávez pretendía ingresarlos “en puntas de pie”, integrándolos a la misma prácticamente sobre su entrega a la Asamblea, para no generar la ola de repulsa que sabía despertaría su decisión y con la idea de que esos artículos se conocieran al mismo tiempo de haber sido sancionada y publicada la nueva ley. De allí que no habían sido ubicados en principio en su anteproyecto.

Sin embargo, por ese anticipo que publicamos, que ya ha recorrido el mundo a través de Internet, y al trascender de inmediato esos artículos también en Venezuela, la abominable intención del bolivariano respecto del manejo de la educación y la niñez ya es conocida antes de que salga a la luz esa nueva ley educativa. Y también ya comenzaron a levantarse las voces de resistencia a esa y otras medidas incluidas en el proyecto de reforma constitucional chavista.

Creemos válido reproducir nuevamente los tres artículos en cuestión:

* “Artículo 3º: A partir de la vigencia de la presente Ley, la Patria Potestad de las personas menores de 20 años de edad será ejercida por el Estado a través de las personas u organizaciones en que éste delegue facultad.

“Artículo 4º: Todo menor de edad permanecerá al cuidado de sus padres hasta tanto cumpla la edad de 3 años, pasados los cuales deberá ser confiado para su educación física y mental así como para capacidad cívica, a la Organización de Círculos Infantiles, organismo que por esta Ley queda facultado para disponer la guarda y cuidado de la persona y ejercicio de la Patria Potestad de estos menores.

“Artículo 5º: La Organización de Círculos Infantiles dictará las predicciones (sic) necesarias para que todo menor de edad comprendido entre los 3 y 10 años permanezca en la Provincia donde residen los padres y procurando que sea tenido en el domicilio de los mismos no menos de dos días al mes, para que no pierda contacto con el núcleo familiar. Pasados los 10 años de edad, todo menor podrá ser asignado para su instrucción cultural y capacitación cívica al lugar que más apropiado sea para ellos, tomando en cuenta los más altos intereses de la Nación”.
*

Como se señaló anteriormente, esta idea de Hugo Chávez, tomada de la Constitución castrista, ha generado asombro en diversos círculos de la sociedad venezolana a la par de una indignación que va en constante aumento. Por otra parte, lo que en principio comenzó por un trascendido se fue confirmando a través de diversas fuentes.

Algunos colegas venezolanos que ahondaron en la cuestión acaban de acceder a revelaciones surgidas tanto de conocidos y respetables rectores universitarios como de asociaciones que agrupan a colegios privados. Una de esas informaciones, coincidente con la que emanó de la Cámara Venezolana de la Educación Privada, provino del sacerdote jesuita Luis Ugalde, quien por su orientación filo-izquierdista otorga un peso nada despreciable en cuanto a la credibilidad de la misma. Una muestra, además, de que tener esa orientación no significa necesariamente estar de acuerdo a ojos cerrados con el “ideario bolivariano”. Y una confirmación de que no toda la izquierda venezolana está a favor de los delirios chavistas.

El padre Ugalde es licenciado en Filosofía y Letras, Teología y Sociología, con Maestría y Doctorado en Historia, presidente de la Asociación de Universidades Jesuíticas de América Latina (AUSJAL) y rector de la prestigiosa Universidad Católica Andrés Bello (UCAB). Es decir alguien a quien no se considera un improvisado y, como le reconocen hasta quienes no simpatizan con él, “un hombre que sabe lo que hay y que está alarmado por lo que viene”.

En una reciente reunión realizada en el Hotel Tamanaco, de Caracas, titulada “Punto de encuentro de la Educación”, el padre Ugalde expuso, de acuerdo a la escalofriante información que reunió, la siguiente denuncia:

*- La intervención del Estado en el sistema educativo se basa en aplicar el Decreto 1011, ahora llamado “Proyecto 15”.

- La nueva Ley de Educación contempla el traslado de la Patria Potestad paterna al Estado.

- Está contemplado en la Ley el adoctrinamiento marxista desde el preescolar.

- Todos los centros educativos, privados y públicos pasarán a denominarse “Bolivarianos”. Al nombre habitual de la escuela, colegio o universidad se le antepondrá esa palabra (por ejemplo Colegio Bolivariano Santa Teresa, Universidad Católica Bolivariana Andrés Bello, etc.

- Esta nueva Ley es una copia encubierta de la Ley Cubana de Educación.

- El preescolar pasará a llamarse Educación Doctrinal Inicial.

- Los colegios privados serán intervenidos por “Comités Controladores”, con criterio eminentemente “revolucionario”.

- Se incorporarán en cada aula de los colegios privados cinco alumnos “soplones”, que vigilarán tanto a compañeros como a profesores, denunciando a los que no estén ideológicamente identificados con el proceso.

- A nivel de profesionales de la educación, ya han sido substituidos 110.000 de los 165.000 existentes.

- Todo tiende a la destrucción de lo que hoy se conoce en Venezuela como Sistema Educativo, y comenzará a partir de este mismo septiembre de 2007.

- Todo está enmarcado en el llamado Socialismo del Siglo XXI.
*

Para ampliar esta maravilla de plan educativo del chavismo, podemos señalar que el padre Luis Ugalde agregó algunos conceptos. Señaló, concretamente, que “la intervención total a través del Ministerio de Educación, tanto en los colegios públicos como privados, afectará no sólo a nuestros hijos sino a toda la familia venezolana; nuestros hijos pasarán a ser activistas-ideólogos del régimen; todo lo concerniente a los planes de estudios estará dirigido desde el preescolar hasta los niveles superiores; se le dará al personal administrativo, incluyendo al personal de limpieza y mantenimiento, que no tienen nada que ver con la parte educativa, la facultad de tener voz y voto para decidir e intervenir en cualquier decisión de los colegios privados, los cuales, a futuro no muy lejano, desaparecerán”.

En suma, los hasta aquí citados son sólo algunos de los emprendimientos de Hugo Chávez para imponer su “revolución bolivariana”, sin reparar en apropiarse de la niñez para, prácticamente desde que comienza a caminar por la vida, formarla y moldearla exclusivamente dentro de los postulados de su Socialismo del Siglo XXI. Una especie de marxismo que pretende ser aggiornado pero que, paradójicamente, termina remitiéndose a las viejas prácticas emanadas desde la antigua Unión Soviética hace más de ochenta años atrás.

Y esta pretensión del delirante caudillo -que decidió apropiarse de la frase “Dejad que los niños vengan a mí”, dicha hace mucho tiempo por el Hijo de un carpintero que, que se lanzó a predicar el bien y por ello murió Crucificado-, está generando, como se dijo, una creciente resistencia en la sociedad venezolana, pudiendo constituirse en la gota que rebase el vaso y que, a su vez, conduzca a situaciones dramáticas en ese sojuzgado país.


Conclusión con una intriga

En las últimas horas tomamos conocimiento de una situación insólita que tiene que ver con la legalidad de este período presidencial de Hugo Chávez.

Se trata de una carta escrita de su puño y letra y con su firma que circula en diversos sectores, en la cual el presidente bolivariano, tras el golpe que lo derrocó brevemente en abril de 2002, presenta la renuncia a su cargo al tiempo que remueve del suyo al entonces vicepresidente, Diosdado Cabello Rondón (hoy gobernador del estado de Miranda).

Lo insólito es que luego de que Chávez fuera repuesto en el poder nunca se dejó sin efecto esa renuncia, ni obviamente se arbitraron los medios para que reasumiera el cargo dentro de todas las condiciones y pasos necesarios que le dieran legalidad. Por lo tanto, a la fecha Hugo Chávez seguiría “renunciado”, y Venezuela, en lugar de un presidente, tendría en el gobierno a un usurpador.

Todo muy loco, en verdad, pero para concluir dejamos a la consideración del lector esa carta, la cual parece haber sido escrita bajo un alto estado de nerviosismo y tensión por la situación que su autor estaba viviendo en ese momento, ya que presenta numerosas tachaduras y enmiendas.

La misma expresa:


*“Yo, Hugo Chávez Frías, C.I. 4.258.228, ante los hechos acaecidos en el país durante los últimos días, y consciente de que sido depuesto de la presidencia de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, declaro que abandono el cargo para el que fui elegido democráticamente por el pueblo venezolano y el que he ejercido desde el 2 de febrero de 1999. Igualmente declaro que he removido de su cargo, ante la evidencia de los acontecimientos, al vicepresidente ejecutivo, ingeniero Diosdado Cabello Rondón.

En La Orchila, a los 13 días del mes de abril de 2002.

¡Para siempre!

Hugo Chávez Frías”.*

Aquí el original de la carta en cuestión:

http://www.paz-digital.org/new/images/M_images/imagenes07/carta_dim_chavez_2002.jpg










ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Jun 2016)

Ok. Busco y te digo. Crucemos los dedos.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 21:28 ----------

Pues, en mi versión (la última de internet) que tengo de PD, en las secciones de Dosydos, Vance y Machado no me sale nada al respecto. 

Tanto destrozo de la web, que bastante me parece todo lo que pude guardar.

Lo bueno es que he encontrado un artículo de Machado que a lo mejor guarda relación con cierto suceso que aún anda en fase de apelación.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 21:42 ----------

Mejor esto que nada:

Delitos sin límites. El TRÁFICO y la FALSIFICACIÓN de ADN o la capacidad de incriminar/exculpar a cualquiera - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Jun 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Ok. Busco y te digo. Crucemos los dedos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 21:28 ----------
> 
> ...




Cuando llegue a mi sitio, pongo esos de los que he citado titulares; que esos sí sé que los tengo; y si me falta alguno, pues eso... 

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (7 Jun 2016)

sigue desaparecida. han puesto mas fotos


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 Jun 2016)

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 19:57 ----------


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 Jun 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Jun 2016)

Buscan a una joven de 31 años desaparecida en Santiago - Faro de Vigo







recordando antiguos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Jun 2016)

*D.E.P.*
Suspendida la alerta de DESAPARECIDO del senderista de Murcia. Ha sido encontrado el cuerpo sin vida.

*Conmoción por la muerte de un profesor de instituto cuando hacía senderismo
*
*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (11 Jun 2016)




----------



## Bocanegra (11 Jun 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> Buscan a una joven de 31 años desaparecida en Santiago - Faro de Vigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lourdes ha aparecido, desnuda y muerta. DEP.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 16:14 ----------

Visto aquí:



Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La Policía Nacional ha hallado en una zona de difícil acceso del monte Pedroso el cadáver de la mujer desaparecida desde la noche del miércoles en Santiago. Minutos antes el operativo de búsqueda había localizado en el mismo monte las prendas de ropa que llevaba puestas Lourdes González Gómez, de 31 años de edad y natural de Ourense.
> 
> El hallazgo del cuerpo de la mujer, que estaba desnudo y del que todavía se desconoce si tenía signos de violencia, se produjo minutos antes de que concluyese el operativo previsto para la mañana de este sábado. El dispositivo que participaba en la búsqueda en la zona de O Pedroso era muy amplio, reforzado con agentes de la Unidad de Intervención Policial (UIP) llegados desde A Coruña y con un helicóptero que sobrevoló la zona en busca de nuevas pistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Jun 2016)

Bueno, para que se vea más, aunque este caso parece que transcenderá lo suficiente como para que los que colaboran no sigan..., pero bueno...

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

Para los interesados en colaborar y/o saber sobre desapariciones pendientes:

*SOS DESAPARECIDOS*

*Por comunidades autónomas*, en el menú de la izquierda, clic en

-DESAPARECIDOS

---Comunidad autónoma


*VER. Datos sobre desaparecidos en 2015, sin necesidad de bajar pdf, también por Comunidades Autónomas*


ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Jun 2016)

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...parecido-negreira/00031465733636163208425.htm







La Guardia Civil, voluntarios de Protección Civil y equipos de emergencia iniciaron un dispositivo de búsqueda esta mañana en los alrededores de Negreira para tratar de dar con el paradero de un taxista del que no se sabe nada desde la mañana del sábado.

Según denunció la familia esta mañana en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil, fua a hacer un servicio y nunca más se supo de él ni del paradero de su coche.

El taxista, de 42 años, es de nacionalidad venezolana pero lleva años ejerciendo como autopatrono en Negreira, donde está casado y con hijos. La Guardia Civil inició las pesquisas esta mañana y todo parece indicar que el último viaje que hizo el taxista, de nombre José Manuel, fue para llevar a un peregrino a Muxía.

El coche es un Peugeot 308, y en el momento de la desaparición, el taxista vestía un pantalón azul y una camiseta roja con una sudadera por encima. Calzaba zapatillas deportivas azules.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Jun 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ienso:



Zona cercana al caso de la chica desnuda en O Pedroso:
Aparece sano y salvo el taxista de Negreira
fue hallado hace poco sano y salvo en Outes, con su coche. Al parecer, el mismo llamó llorando a unos familiares suyos de Campolongo, en Negreira, para que lo fuesen a buscar, porque aunque estaba en su taxi, no era capaz de conducir, ya que se encontraba desorientado y, según fuentes cercanas al caso, decía que no sabía lo que le había ocurrido en las horas en las que estuvo desaparecido.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (15 Jun 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>



Menor desaparecida en Pontevedra, La mañana - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2016)

*ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*










Cada vez aparecen menos desaparecidos :


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (15 Jun 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es una anomalía estadística horrible, ¿qué ha cambiado en el año 2016 respecto a 2015? :8:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (16 Jun 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (16 Jun 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (16 Jun 2016)




----------



## Tocqueville (16 Jun 2016)

A.Rebollo dijo:


> Seran casos de abducidos



Este no es un tema para tomárselo a chirigota. ::


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Jun 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente?

Puede que cambiaran la forma de contar, ya sabemos como es esto. Aunque me decantaría por que al ser más reciente la desaparición aún no diera tiempo a que apareciesen.

ienso:

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 22:57 ----------




SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>



Bufff...11 años, son quitar importancia al resto, van más de 24 horas, se sabe algo?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Jun 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Fuente?
> ...





*Martínez Santamaría
‏@MIGUELANGEL_sue
@sosdesaparecido @ondavasca @Juliaenlaonda @Zurine3 
ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*


Sobre el menor de 11 años hay cierta confusión



Spoiler



Parece que se había escapado y ha aparecido; pero dicen que los padres presentaron la denuncia un día después de que desapareciera. Raro!

*En este momento, se espera confirmación de que ha aparecido.*


La última noticia previa decía así:

*BUSCAMOS A UN MENOR DESAPARECIDO EN CALLOSA DEL SEGURA*

Un menor de 12 años permanece desaparecido desde este miércoles en Callosa del Segura.



Responde al nombre de Joaquín Baeza y no hay noticias de él desde las cinco de la tarde del miércoles cuando el niño se dirigió a entrenar con un equipo de fútbol de la localidad al campo de ‘La Frasquitina’.

La familia interpuso una denuncia la noche del jueves en el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de la localidad, habiéndose iniciado la búsqueda de inmediato tanto por el instituto armado como por otros cuerpos policiales del sur de la Provincia de Alicante.

Cualquier dato que podáis ofrecer sobre su paradero debéis trasladarlo de inmediato a los teléfonos 062 y 112.




_Edito_







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (17 Jun 2016)

Recordando desaparecidos de larga duracion

Desaparecidos de larga duración, La mañana - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (17 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Jun 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*Friends pay tribute to Qatar resident who died in Spain*




Spoiler




*Friends pay tribute to Qatar resident who died in Spain*

A Qatar resident who died this week while on holiday in Spain is being remembered as “loyal, loving and hard-working”, friends said as they paid tribute to him.

Sam Alger, 25, who worked in Doha as a performance analyst for the Qatar Stars League, was found dead by Spanish police in the town of Vileadecans, outside Barcelona, yesterday.

The circumstances around his death are under investigation.

He had last been seen at a party in Elrow nightclub on Sunday. Friends said he left his brother and friends at around midnight.

Following his disappearance, an appeal for information was launched yesterday with a Facebook page Find Sam Alger Missing in Barcelona.

Late last night the site was updated to say that Alger, who was from Norfolk in the UK, had died.

“We are devastated to announce he was dead at the scene,” the post said. “Sam was one of the kindest most genuine and loving people anyone could wish to know and to have him taken from us is truly heart-breaking.”

His body was found by police yesterday (June 21). His parents had flown to Spain to join friends in the search for him.

UK media reports said Alger’s body was found in a drainage ditch. An autopsy is expected to take place in Spain today.

‘Heartbroken’

Alger had worked in Qatar for nearly four years, his close friend and Doha resident Abbie Goodson told Doha News.

“Sam was a huge part of our lives. He was a loyal, loving and hardworking guy, and a devoted family man. Our friends are devastated and we all send our sincere condolences to his wonderful family – mum Eileen, father Micky and brother Robbie,” she said in a statement.
Goodson said she had last seen Alger several weeks ago, before he left Doha at the end of the football season for his summer vacation. He had been due to return to Qatar next month.

Photo for illustrative purposes only.
Shawn Carpenter/Flickr
Photo for illustrative purposes only.
Qatar resident Warren Gregson wrote: “Think I speak on behalf of all his friends and colleagues here in Qatar when I say Sam was a true gent, we are devastated.”

More than 600 people have posted words of tribute to Alger on the public Facebook page.

Comments on the site from other partygoers who were at Elrow club describe the event as being “dangerously busy”. There are reports of disturbances outside the venue due to a lack of transport to take people from the rural site.
Thoughts?


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (23 Jun 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jun 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>



Parece que se escapó de un centro de menores y que "no pueden con ella"

*Una familia asturiana busca en Málaga a una menor desaparecida desde marzo*



Spoiler



*Una familia asturiana busca en Málaga a una menor desaparecida desde marzo*


Las últimas noticias fiables sitúan a Ángeles en Mijas y Torremolinos, según explica su madre

Jose Torres 23.06.2016 | 05:00
Ángeles Barrul.
La Opinión

Carmen Panizo no ve a su hija Ángeles desde mediados de marzo, cuando la menor de 16 años se fugó de un centro de menores de Oviedo en el que había ingresado a petición de su madre. «Quería darle una lección por su comportamiento de los últimos seis meses, concretamente desde que conoció a un grupo de jóvenes con los que finalmente se escapó», asegura desde Avilés en conversación telefónica. A más de mil kilómetros de distancia, a Carmen, apoyada por la asociación SOS Desaparecidos, no le consuela demasiado que la chica haya sido vista recientemente en la Costa del Sol, ya que ha vuelto a perder su rastro tras las breves señales que le llegaron desde Mijas y Torremolinos. En el primer caso, las noticias que tuvo fueron que se la vio en compañía de unos jóvenes marroquíes en un restaurante desde donde llamó a a su abuela un tanto cohibida, «como si alguien vigilara la conversación». Según Carmen, la chica no volvió a ser vista hasta hace dos semanas, esta vez en Torremolinos: «Acudió a la Policía Local para pedir ayuda y los agentes la encontraron desorientada». Al tratarse de una menor, el caso pasó a la Policía Nacional y, según Carmen, tras ser ingresada en el Centro de Protección de Menores Virgen de la Esperanza, los chicos lograron ponerse en contacto con Ángeles y volvió a fugarse. Aunque desde la Comisaría Provincial de Málaga se limitan a decir que se trata de una «fuga voluntaria», Carmen recuerda que se trata de una menor de edad y que teme que sus acompañantes la obliguen a salir del país. Ayer por la tarde, a través de las redes sociales, la familia recibió un mensaje que situaba a Ángeles en Jaén en compañía de un joven de rasgos indios y que viajaban en una furgoneta blanca y negra


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Jun 2016)

p.s. Por si le interesa a alguien:







*Suma con sosdesaparecidos*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jun 2016)

:Aplauso:


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (27 Jun 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


>









*Una escapada de novios que mantiene en vilo a la familia *de Ivonne

CÁDIZDIRECTO/V.P.- Desde primeras horas de la mañana, las redes sociales alertan de la desaparición de Ivonne, una chica de 16 años natural de San Fernando que desde el pasado sábado está desaparecida.

Eso denunció su madre, María, ante la Policía Nacional el mismo sábado por la noche. “El sábado por la tarde me dijo que se iba con su amiga a merendar y que le dejara dinero para una McFlurry, por lo que pensé que iba a ir a McDonalds“. A las 17.45 horas recibió una llamada de su hija pidiéndole permiso para quedarse a dormir en casa de su amiga. “Le dije que no”. Y desde entonces, no ha podido hablar más con ella.

Puso la denuncia de la desaparición esa misma noche pero a medida que han ido pasando las horas, se ha ido enterando de más cosas. “Aquel día, mi hija *se fue con su amiga y con sus respectivos novios. Yo no sabía que tenía novio“. A posteriori se ha enterado que llevaba dos semanas con este chico que ha estado en más de una ocasión en la cárcel.*

Ha sabido que han estado en Puerto Real y, de hecho,* la otra pareja ya ha vuelto*, pero Ivonne y su novio, siguen sin ponerse en contacto con ella. “Sé que está en la provincia e, incluso, en San Fernando pero no me llama”. Ayer mismo recibió un mensaje que la tiene aún más apenada. “Era un mensaje de despedida en el que me decía que me quería mucho”. Y volvió a apagar el móvil.

“Yo sólo quiero que vuelva a casa conmigo y con su hermana. Que no tenga miedo y que vuelva que ya hablaremos tranquilas”.

Una escapada de novios que mantiene en vilo a la familia de Ivonne


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jun 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (28 Jun 2016)

En Europa desaparece un niño cada 2 minutos y medio

¡Alerta! Menores desaparecidos, La mañana - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jun 2016)

ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (30 Jun 2016)

Up


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:












































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Jul 2016)




----------



## fuckencia (8 Jul 2016)

Lo de la guaja ésta.
Familia obreara que se encuentra con esto
"Se nos va a ir la cabeza", dice el abuelo de la avilesina relacionada con islamistas - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

a familia de la joven de 16 años internada en un centro de reforma de Córdoba espera que la menor regrese a Asturias en cuestión de días

08.07.2016 | 03:43
La menor A. B. P.
La menor A. B. P. FOTO CEDIDA POR LA FAMILIA
S. FERNÁNDEZ La adolescente avilesina de 16 años que huyó a Málaga hace cuatro meses y que ha sido retenida por "riesgo grave" de radicalización islámica volverá a Asturias en los próximos días. "La tutela provisional la tiene ahora el Principado y nos han dicho que están hablando con la Fiscalía de Menores de Córdoba para traerla para acá", explicó ayer Lucio González, el abuelo de la joven, en conversación con LA NUEVA ESPAÑA.

A. B. P. se escapó del centro de menores de Oviedo en el que había sido internada pasadas las nueve de la noche del 16 de marzo. Y no fue hasta mediados del pasado mes de junio cuando la madre de la adolescente tuvo noticia de su paradero. "La vieron por Mijas y Torremolinos, en la provincia de Málaga, pero la Policía le perdió la pista", se lamenta González. Según la investigación, estaba siendo sometida a la influencia de un grupo de extranjeros musulmanes: vestía con velo negro y rezaba mirando a La Meca. "La Policía la localizó porque comía siempre en el mismo bar", recalca González. "Se dio cuenta y se escapó", añade el abuelo.

Cuando los agentes de seguridad dieron con la avilesina, la chica se enfrentó a los policías, que la redujeron y posteriormente la detuvieron. La autoridades andaluzas se hicieron cargo de la adolescente y la internaron en un centro de menores de la provincia de Málaga, donde volvió a escaparse utilizando la misma técnica que en Oviedo: después de ducharse y antes de cenar, dejó el centro y regresó al lugar que le habían marcado los jóvenes con los que había sido descubierta.

Tras ser identificada por segunda vez, un juez decidió internar a la menor en un centro de reforma de Córdoba, "con el fin de alejarla de las malas influencias", según fuentes oficiales. Y es ahí donde se encuentra antes de su inminente regreso al centro de menores de la capital asturiana.

A mediados de junio pasado la adolescente llamó a su abuela materna. "Desde entonces no sabemos nada de ella... y se nos va la cabeza a no sé sabe dónde estará ni qué estará haciendo", reconoce el abuelo, que está muy afectado por la huida de la menor.

A. B. P. "se marchaba de casa y tardaba dos días en regresar, así que la madre la denunciaba a la Policía y la Policía la localizaba", relata González. "Tantas fueron las intervenciones que el Principado, a través de Asuntos Sociales, intervino y obtuvo la tutela provisional", cuenta el abuelo. "Ellas vivían a pocos pasos de mi casa, pero yo no sabía siempre qué hacía", apostilla.

Cuando el Principado se hizo cargo de la adolescente, la alojó en un centro de menores abierto. "De esos en los que cuando llegaba el fin de semana recibía incluso una paga para ir al cine o tomar algo", cuenta González. "Se escapó del centro en marzo, poco antes de que sirvieran la cena. Desapareció... y durante tres meses no supimos nada de ella, hasta que la Policía la localizó en Málaga", añade el abuelo de la chica. "Es el centro del que se escapó el que tiene que reclamar su custodia", recalca el abuelo.

"Nadie está seguro" de lo que hizo entre Mijas, Torremolinos y Málaga, señala González. "No sé quién es el tío con el que estaba; un marroquí, parece ser", apunta el abuelo. La vida de la joven y de su familia no ha sido un camino de rosas. La madre de la adolescente había admitido en su momento que había sido incapaz de controlar a la menor, antes incluso de dar un portazo y dejar a toda su familia con la preocupación a flor de piel. "No hablaba con nadie, no llamaba a nadie... y así la cabeza se iba a cualquier sitio. ¿Dónde habrá estado?, ¿qué habrá hecho?", concluye el abuelo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:









ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 Jul 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:


*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido*

*Concentración!

El día 12 de julio la familia y Amigos de Paco os esperan a todos *

#sosdesaparecidos #España *#Córdoba*








ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (9 Jul 2016)

Los jueces que intentan hacer algo, o mueren o los declaran locos. Mientras, _La Mafia_ sigue impunemente secuestrando españoles.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Jul 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Los jueces que intentan hacer algo, o mueren o los declaran locos. Mientras, _La Mafia_ sigue impunemente secuestrando españoles.



Y a la gente, salvo honrosas excepciones, le importan tres cojones si no es un caso mediático (por el que cobran los medios, hablemos claro), en cuyo caso, la herramienta del odio inoculado en vena es su _arma vital_, vamos, que a cualquier ciudadanito le va la vida en que se sepa la verdad si el desaparecido y/o muerto está Teledirigido. 

LOS DEMÁS DESAPARECIDOS Y/O MUERTOS SE LA SUDAN.

QUÉ IMPOTENCIA!

ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (11 Jul 2016)

Up


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 Jul 2016)




----------



## Bocanegra (13 Jul 2016)

Sobre Luis Ortega hay hilo en el principal. por ahora:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/797559-desaparece-hijo-de-alcalde-de-iu-y-amigo-de-forocochero-valencia.html
```


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 Jul 2016)

recordemos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jul 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (15 Jul 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:


Recordemos...


Información y FUENTES


*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*















*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*
















Se ruega editar y poner debajo de cada alerta la correspondiente alerta desactivada cuando proceda y desactivar la imagen (si procede de un sitio en el que no la desactiven).


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a seguirnos y ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 









*ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS EN EUROPA, ESPAÑA Y PAÍS VASCO*











*Silencio mortal. Gráficos y registros de DESAPARECIDOS 2014 y 2015*

*REGISTRO GENERAL DE DESAPARECIDOS 2015. Enlace directo en pdf*

*GRACIAS A LOS QUE COLABORAN EN DIFUNDIR LAS ALERTAS Y/O A LOS QUE SUBEN EL HILO DE VEZ EN CUANDO.*

ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (18 Jul 2016)

Up 


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (19 Jul 2016)

---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 10:27 ----------


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Marie Laveau (20 Jul 2016)

Up!!!

Me encanta ver que aparecen localizados en buen estado. Mi ánimo y fuerza para todas esas familias, espero de corazón que aparezcan todos sanos y salvos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Jul 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:
















ienso:


----------



## Chiruja (23 Jul 2016)

Personalmente la desaparición no voluntaria de un hijo u otra persona muy querida me parece uno de los mayores sufrimientos que alguien pueda padecer.

Que pasen los días y los meses y sigas sin saber qué ha sido de tu ser amado es atroz. Porque tú sabes que esa persona desde que desapareció sólo ha hecho que sufrir penalidades que da miedo imaginar.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (23 Jul 2016)

Lo que más me jode de este hilo es que esté en "temas calientes" y no lo tengan en el "principal" y con "chincheta" aunque sea solamente por la función social que cumple…
Moderadores un poco de solidaridad no vendría mal. 


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bladu (23 Jul 2016)

A Tiburcio Arruti le han encontrado fallecido en el monte, DEP.

Localizan el cuerpo sin vida del montañero desaparecido en Oñati . El Correo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jul 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jul 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (25 Jul 2016)

3 meses desaparecido


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (26 Jul 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (27 Jul 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (27 Jul 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Jul 2016)

Sería interesante también un hilo de "encontrados sin identificar"

Es del 2012 pero acojona...

SOS Desaparecidos: «En la morgue hay entre 4.000 y 5.000 cuerpos sin identificar» - ABC.es
*19/06/2012*


> «Nadie está preparado psicológicamente para vivir día tras día con la experiencia de tener un familiar desaparecido. Necesitamos una página final para poder continuar. Nuestro día a día consiste en aprender a sobrevivir».
> 
> Son las palabras con las que Joaquín Amills describe un sentimiento común a los familiares de las *entre 12.000 y 14.000 personas que están desaparecidas en nuestro país*. Un sentimiento al que, asegura, con el paso de los días, meses y años, se le suma el de la «autoculpabilidad», que a su vez convive con las miles de preguntas que surgen en su cabeza sobre el paradero de su desaparecido, en este caso, su hijo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alastor Moody (29 Jul 2016)

Chincheta + Principal, por favor.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:


*El nº de ☎ 116000 de @FundacionANAR es para denunciar casos de niños desaparecidos a nivel europeo*








*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido*

*22 Personas desaparecidas,han podido ser localizadas en lo q va de año,gracias a vuestra difusión. #sosdesaparecidos
*











Bocanegra dijo:


> Sería interesante también un hilo de "encontrados sin identificar"
> 
> Es del 2012 pero acojona...
> 
> ...




Tienes razón. Intenté prepararlo en su día y lo veo muy complejo. Tengo acumulados casos que claman al cielo y que dejan lo de las fosas de la guerra civil y la memoria histórica en una minucia. Al final, como no vi manera de hacer un seguimiento actualizado y que fuera útil, decidí "abandonarlo" o aplazarlo, pero sí que es interesante; a ver si alguien se anima o nos animamos.





Alastor Moody dijo:


> Chincheta + Principal, por favor.



Esto sí que no depende nosotros, ¿o sí?


ienso:


----------



## Alastor Moody (30 Jul 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Esto sí que no depende nosotros, ¿o sí?
> 
> 
> ienso:



Depende de nosotros dar turra a moderación hasta que lo hagan.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (30 Jul 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Jul 2016)

:Aplauso:



Aunque lo he puesto en otro hilo, por su rigurosa relación con los desaparecidos, lo pongo también aquí.


Hoy es 
*
30 de julio*

*Día Mundial contra la Trata [A/RES/68/192]*



Spoiler


















En el Día Mundial contra la Trata de Personas 2016, UNODC busca promover un mejor entendimiento y un mayor involucramiento por parte de la comunidad internacional sobre las vulnerabilidades que hay detrás de cada caso de trata de personas y de la explotación sufrida por cada víctima de este crimen. La vulnerabilidad, en todas sus facetas, es clave para entender la trata y para saber cómo combatirla.

Muestra tu solidaridad con las víctimas de la trata de personas: *descarga la 'guía rápida'* para obtener más detalles de cómo involucrarte, apoya el Fideicomiso Voluntario de Naciones Unidas para las Víctimas de la Trata y participa en las actividades del 30 de julio para conmemorar el Día en todo el mundo.

MENÚ de la web de la ONU, en spoiler



Spoiler



*Temas*

El desarrollo alternativo
Corrupción
La prevención del delito y justicia penal
prevención, tratamiento y cuidado
El tráfico de drogas
Las armas de fuego
medicamentos fraudulentos
VIH y el SIDA
La trata de personas y tráfico de migrantes
Trata de personas
tráfico ilícito de migrantes
ONUDD - GLO.ACT
Noticias y Eventos
Prevención
Proteccion
Enjuiciamiento
publicaciones
Fondo Fiduciario de las víctimas
Contáctenos
Lavado de dinero
Crimen organizado
la delincuencia y la piratería marítima
la prevención del terrorismo
La vida silvestre y el bosque crimen
recursos
campañas
comisiones
Congreso de la delincuencia
Investigación
Datos y los indicadores
eLearning
Evaluación
Servicios de laboratorio y ciencias forenses
herramientas legales
tratados
Información para ...
Los donantes
Estados miembros
ONG y la sociedad civil




*Trata de personas y explotación laboral: la esclavitud del siglo XXI que afecta a Europa
*




La esclavitud moderna, cifra por cifra

- Hay 45,8 millones de esclavos hay en el mundo, que es casi el equivalente a toda la población de España.

- El 58% de esos esclavos viven repartidos entre cinco países: India, China, Pakistán, Bangladesh, Uzbekistán.

- Solo en Europa viven hoy 1.243.400 víctimas de esclavitud. Representan el 2,7% del total mundial.

- Países con más esclavos por cada 100 habitantes: Corea del Norte, Uzbekistán, Camboya, India y Qatar.

- Hay 168 millones de niños trabajando en todo el mundo. Y unos 85 millones estarían realizando trabajos peligrosos

- Para elaborar este informe, la fundación Walk Free han realizado 42.000 entrevistas en 53 idiomas.


La Policía estima que en España que hay unas 14.000 víctimas de trata entre mujeres y niñas













También forman parte de la trata: *la desaparición de personas*, el *tráfico de órganos, la venta de niños, el tráfico y experimentación con ancianos y con indigentes, etc.* El tema es impresionante e incluye muchísimos asuntos, entre ellos la "mano de obra criminal, radicalizada _religiosamente _y traficante", adjudicada a menores "desaparecidos o comprados" que actúan en países en los que los menores no pueden ser llevados a la cárcel; pero miramos hacia otro lado.



*Días internacionales*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (2 Ago 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (5 Ago 2016)

Up!


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (5 Ago 2016)

algun caso antiguo que recuerdan en su facebook


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:



*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido 

ℹRECUERDA 
sosdesaparecidos solo activa una alerta si.
-Hay Denuncia 
-Autorización de difusión 
-Contrastamos*








ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Ago 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ago 2016)

Como veníamos diciendo...

¡Qué raro!


*Martínez Santamaría
‏@MIGUELANGEL_sue*

Miguel Angel era mi HERMANO y quizás hace 11 años le mataron en algún lugar de #Suecia 

http://wp.me/s10EwY-inicio 





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ago 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ago 2016)

*D.E.P.*






*D.E.P.*










ienso:


----------



## beilen (21 Ago 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> algun caso antiguo que recuerdan en su facebook



Si no me equivoco, la primera chica ha sido encontrada muerta, escondida en un cuarto de contadores.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Ago 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*La mujer asesinada en Torrevieja, identificada como Johana Bertina Palma*

18/08/2016 - EFE, Alicante

La mujer supuestamente asesinada por su compañero sentimental, cuyo cadáver fue hallado ayer emparedado en un cuarto de contadores de un edificio de Torrevieja (Alicante), ha sido identificada como Johana Bertina Palma González, de 32 años y origen chileno, aunque nacionalizada española.
...




beilen dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, la primera chica ha sido encontrada muerta, escondida en un cuarto de contadores.




Pues sí, una tragedia más. Gracias por avisar.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Ago 2016)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Lo de Manuela Chavera van ya 47 dias desaparecida, pinta muy mal la cosa.... realmente misteriosa su desaparición.



Sí, muy misteriosa. Encuentro varias cosas que destacaría:

-Se dejó encendida la tele y el teléfono móvil.

-Estaba divorciada desde hace algo más de dos años y pendiente de un juicio, que creo que ya hubiera sido, de no desaparecer; era con su ex por asunto económico (reparto de gananciales).

-Sus hijos de 14 y 6 años estaban con su ex de vacaciones. 


*Más sobre la desaparición de Manuela Chavero*


Y una rareza de la que ni sé si es de ella o no, o es coincidencia, o si alguien... 

Hay un usuario de twitter con su nombre; se unió en 2013; sigue y es seguida por gente de México, especialmente; no tiene visible ningún tuit, por lo que debió de borrar los obligatorios para abrir la cuenta. 

Es un twitter que tiene toda la pinta de abandono o de uso para mensajes directos (privados), en cuyo caso, los posibles contactos son sus seguidores, que en la actualidad son 3. En fin, sea quien sea este usuario de twitter, raro, igualmente.

*Manuela Chavero
@ManuChavero*

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Ago 2016)

Spoiler



*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
ALERTA DESAPARECIDA 
#desaparecido #sosdesaparecidos #Missing #España #Caramiñal #ACoruña

10:16 - 22 ago. 2016



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:









Otra foto de esta desaparecida











ienso:


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (25 Ago 2016)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Hoy han dicho en EP que la puerta de la casa de Manuela Chavero estaba cerrada con llave aunque se encontraron el juego de llaves dentro de casa. ¿como pudieron cerrar la puerta con las llaves dentro?



Lo acabo de ver y han dicho que la tal Manuela cogió las llaves de uno de sus hijos y cerró con ellas.
Sí es raro que no cogiera las suyas, dejara la tele y luz puestas y el móvil dentro, sí.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Ago 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Ago 2016)

Otra foto








Esta es la tercera desaparición denunciada esta semana en Galicia, se une a las de Diana Quer (A Pobra do Caramiñal) y Raquel Pérez (A Pobra de Trives).


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Ago 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Alerta desaparecidos: más de 1.600 casos en lo que llevamos de 2016








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Ago 2016)

*Web Oficial de la Guardia Civil

Colaboración ciudadana

Personas desaparecidas*


En esta sección se muestran las fotografías de personas que se hallan desaparecidas y se ofrece la posibilidad a los ciudadanos que posean información la oportunidad de comunicar cualquier dato sobre las mismas.

Con el fin de facilitar la búsqueda al usuario se ofrece la posibilidad de filtrar la búsqueda de la persona de interés por un término, o a través de la localidad de residencia del desaparecido.

La Guardia Civil a través de la Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano atenderá las comunicaciones de los ciudadanos que deseen aportar datos sobre las personas desaparecidas o ampliar la información sobre las mismas.

Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano de la Guardia Civil:

*Teléfono: 900 101 062
FAX: 900 102 062 
Email: sugerencias@guardiacivil.es
*




*Otras Asociaciones de Personas Desaparecidas*

ADESEPA

Asociación de Familiares y Amigos de Desaparecidos de la Comunidad Valenciana. Presidente Don Salvador Dominguez Montero, domicilio social en Avd. 25 d'abril nº 27-5, C.P. 46400 Cullera-Valencia. Teléfono de contacto 629.1142.70. Email: adesepa@hotmail.com. Página web
PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAï¿½A ASOCIACION ADESEPA

INTER-SOS

Agrupació de Familiars de Desapareguts, Presindente Don Manuel Jaime Lorente. Domicilio social en calle Alcalde Ferrer i Monés nº 1-2-1, C.P. 080820 de El Prat de Llobregat-Barcelona. Web Inter-SOS, Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas sin Causa Aparente - INTER-SOS Asociación de familiares de personas desaparecidas sin causa aparente.

SOS-VÍCTIMAS

Presidente Don Juantxo Dominguez, Sede social en Avd. de Baztan nº 4-entresuelo izquierda, C.P. 20012 Donostia San Sebastián. Email: juantxo.d@euskalnet.net


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Ago 2016)

*MUY URGENTE*











:Aplauso:


El mensaje de la GC y la foto


*Guardia Civil Cuenta verificada
‏@guardiacivil 

#Colabora
Fernando padece #esquizofrenia y ha #desaparecido en #Cuenca, aunque podría ir a #Madrid
Si le ves 062*














:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (28 Ago 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Ago 2016)

:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2016)

En Librilla (Murcia)

*Alcaldía Librilla
‏@alcaldesaMar*
Se ha #perdido este vecino de #Librilla, la familia está muy preocupada, se llama Cayetano #SOS #Ayuda


*D.E.P.*
En Murcia

*Alcaldía Librilla
‏@alcaldesaMar*

Muy agradecidos por la ayuda recibida, encontrado Cayetano, por respeto a la familia esperamos sus indicaciones y las de la Policía.

*D.E.P.*


_IMAGEN BORRADA_


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2016)

En Murcia

*D.E.P.*

*Alcaldía Librilla
‏@alcaldesaMar*

Muy agradecidos por la ayuda recibida, encontrado Cayetano, por respeto a la familia esperamos sus indicaciones y las de la Policía.

El cuerpo de Cayetano se encuentra en el Tanatorio La Merced de #Librilla, la familia da las gracias por toda vuestra ayuda #DEP


*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2016)

DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido

CONTINUA DESAPARECIDA 
#desaparecido #sosdesaparecidos #Missing #España #ACoruña #Caramiñal









Por la transcendencia del caso y por la cantidad de información que contiene, pongo una curiosidad o ironía de la vida del twitter de Diana Quer, cuyo texto (que en el tuit está en imágenes) empieza así:

*dianiss♡
@diana_quer

dianiss♡ retwitteó
Sɑn ❣ ‏@_SandraaOrtega 15 feb.
¡¡De parte de todas!!*

De parte de todas

¿Qué te crees? ¿Qué no hemos tenido miedo? Al volver a casa, a las tantas de la madrugada, solas. Encontrarnos a algún desconocido al otro lado de la calle y notar cómo los nervios hacen que te tiemblen las manos y te arda la cara. Luego puedes pensar, qué tonta, no era para tanto, pero tantas veces nos han contado que sí lo era.

TEXTO COMPLETO en spoiler




Spoiler



*dianiss♡
@diana_quer

dianiss♡ retwitteó
Sɑn ❣ ‏@_SandraaOrtega 15 feb.
¡¡De parte de todas!!*

De parte de todas

¿Qué te crees? ¿Qué no hemos tenido miedo? Al volver a casa, a las tantas de la madrugada, solas. Encontrarnos a algún desconocido al otro lado de la calle y notar cómo los nervios hacen que te tiemblen las manos y te arda la cara. Luego puedes pensar, qué tonta, no era para tanto, pero tantas veces nos han contado que sí lo era.

respeto a las mujeres

Qué crees, que no hemos corrido hasta el portal, con las llaves entre los dedos. Que no hemos fingido que hablábamos por teléfono o no hemos tenido el número de nuestro padre o algún amigo en marcación rápida. Que no nos hemos girado, nerviosas, mientras abríamos la puerta del portal.

¿Crees que nos gusta sentirnos así? ¿Crees que estamos exagerando?

En serio, piénsalo por un segundo, crees que nos gustan esas miradas lascivas. Un silbido desde el fondo de la calle. Algún chiste sin gracia en la parada vacía del metro. Un grupo de chicos que se sientan a tu lado en el autobús y te sueltan sus comentarios subidos de tono.

Te crees que nuestros padres no miran de reojo la hora que marca el reloj, que no se asoman entre las cortinas, crees que ellos no piensan lo mismo. ¿Te crees que nos hace gracia tener que coger un taxi hasta la puerta de casa? Que no nos han dicho cientos de veces que no podemos pasar solas por aquel parque de noche. ¿Crees que algún autobusero o algún taxista no nos ha hecho sentir incómodas?

llaves en los dedos al volver a casa

¿Crees que no hemos tenido miedo? Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga, una conocida, que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte. Que podemos evitar pensar que podríamos haber sido nosotras. Y encima, que te culpen por ir sola a esas horas de la noche. ¿Crees que deberíamos fingir que no nos sentimos así, que estas cosas no pasan?

Pues no, porque todas y cada una de nosotras, todas las mujeres, no importa nuestra edad, nuestra forma de vestir, lo corta que llevemos la falda o el rojo del pintalabios; todas y cada una de nosotras nos merecemos volver a casa tranquilas. Que no hay excusa que valga, que no hay provocaciones, lo único de lo que tenemos que hablar es de respeto. La verdadera valentía está en afrontarlo, en hablar de este tema incómodo, en enseñar al mundo que hay muchas formas de pasarlo mal. Está en comportarnos como debemos, y en no olvidar que ella podría ser tu hermana, tu madre, tu amiga, y se merece todo el respeto. Muchos lo entienden, ¿lo entiendes tú?

miedo a volver sola a casa

De parte de todas, para quien lo necesite. Somos las primeras que podemos hacerles entender, hacerles callar, y ponernos voz. En tu reacción, está tu educación.




MÁS




Spoiler



*Ask me anything | ask.fm/dianaaaaanisquer*

Publica un GIF que concuerde con tu estado de ánimo actual.






2 months ago

¿Cuál es la mejor manera de decir adiós?






3 months ago




*VAALE ‏@valeriagregoria 21 nov. 2014*







*http://ask.fm/Valeriaquer*

¿En qué se diferencia tu familia de las demás?
Que mi familia hace tiempo que dejo de ser una familia









*http://ask.fm/valeriaaquer*

Tienes twitter??
Si pero tampocolo uso desde hace como dos años, @valeriagregoria
3 days ago

*VAALE ‏@valeriagregoria 10 may. 2015*


*LO SIGUIENTE (en marrón), CRONOLÓGICAMENTE EN ORDEN INVERSO (de abajo hacia arriba). 14 horas antes era el día 31 de agosto a últimas horas de la noche)*


perdon por lo de antes lo entendi mal cielo; entonces te podemos mandar video cualquiera no?
Un video vuestro que hableis diciendo algo un simple "apoyo , animo diana..."vale
about 14 hours ago
139
mas de una rabiosa querria tener una hermana como tu, que grande eres ❤
❤
about 14 hours ago
134
para que es el video?
Para hacerselo y si vuekve enseñarselo le hara ilusion ver que todos os habeis preocupado por slla
about 14 hours ago
131
lo podemos mandar aunque no la conozcamos?
Si quien quiera por favor!
about 14 hours ago
110
Pero cielo videos de que????
Un video hablando vosotros de apoyo a diana o lo que se os ocurra, gracias
about 14 hours ago
99
video de que?
Un video hablando vosotros de apoyo a diana o lo que se os ocurra, mandalo al whatsapp
about 14 hours ago
104
Vamos princesa que va a aparecer!!!
Hola, tenemos muchisima seguridad de que mi hermana este bien pero me gustaría que si quereis id mandandome videos con algo que se os haya quedado pendiente decir o que la pueda ayudar a volver, solo enviarme el video no me mandeis mensajes cuanta mas colaboracion mejor, gracias. No quiero ningun mensaje tan solo el video a este telefono 626606933 gracias
about 14 hours ago
220
Valeria te aconsejo que dejes las redes sociales un tiempo y si alguien ha visto algo qe llamen a la policia
Es lo que voy a hacer, no contestare mas prguntas durante un tiempo
3 days ago







*http://ask.fm/SergioCaballero00*







Spoiler



-Me pones bastante, tienes instagram??

-sii @dianiss_98


-Y eres virgen??

-no se sabe


-Vamos que no lo eres, a quien te has follado??

-no te importa

*http://ask.fm/dianaquer*


MÁS CURIOSIDADES

*sweet girl ‏@dianaquer 21 abr. 2013*

@carlosfuentesg7 no le puedo echar mas de menos.tq gordito#









Cosas que yo destacaría:

1. ¿Por qué un compañero de Instituto, en el primer momento (día 23 de agosto), no pone la foto oficial con la ropa que llevaba puesta (la que tenía la GC y SOS nosotros mismos la tenemos en este foro desde el día 22), además, el día 23 dice: "Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil"






Spoiler



Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil











2. Si Diana se llevó las llaves, pudo volver sin que la vieran o se las pudieron quitar; ¿pudo entrar alguien con esas llaves (o con otras) y poner en la habitación el pantalón, etc.? ¿Cómo saben que fue Diana la que volvió a su casa?

3. ¿Por qué el padre se ocupa de decir, como de pasada, que él estaba lejos y solo en un apartamento?

4. ¿Por qué se supone que Diana tenía solo un teléfono o que estuviera a su nombre ese o cualquier otro? ¿Y DNI? ¿Lo había "perdido" y tenía dos o no?

5. ¿Han investigado sus supuestas amistades de "visita a la Cañada"?

6. La más importante. ¿Creéis que es lógico que no hayan aparecido los cazarrecompensas en sentido amplio, al margen de estar implicados o no? Esto solo lo entiendo por aquello de que "perro no come carne de perro"; de lo contrario meloexpliquen.


En todo caso, sea lo que sea, pobre familia y pobre chica. El sufrimiento en estos casos es enorme y si se está anestesiado es porque antes se sufrió mucho. Si hay mafias por medio, los culpables son los que son; yo no culparía a nadie sin saberlo.

Ah, sobre estos casos mediáticos del morbo de desaparecidos especiales (manda cojones), siempre están detrás el dinero que paga a los medios y el el odio (al rico, al hombre por el hecho de serlo, a la mujer, al extranjero, al poderoso, al político, etc.). Por ahí podríamos buscar: ¿a dónde nos lleva el espectáculo? Pues eso: filtraciones oportunas y los que las facilitan, los que las compran y los jueces, de rositas.




*ESTO*

En respuesta a dianiss♡
Maikel ‏@miki568 7 sept.
@diana_quer 42.618493,-8.958317

Maikel retwitteó
dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 7 feb. 2015
"Buenas" noches








*TODO*


Maikel
@miki568
Por que nos caemos? Para aprender a levantarnos

Se unió en julio de 2011

Maikel retwitteó
elrubius ‏@Rubiu5 20 ago.
LIMONADA 
1.362.436 retweets 909.322 me gusta


En respuesta a elrubius
Maikel ‏@miki568 22 ago.
@Rubiu5 Like si te gustaría que también cultivara naranjas 4K
0 retweets 1 me gusta


En respuesta a elrubius
Maikel ‏@miki568 20 ago.
@Rubiu5 necesito limón para la ensalada
0 retweets 2 me gusta


En respuesta a ♈ Vegetta777 ♈
Maikel ‏@miki568 28 abr.
@vegetta777 @YouTube #LGG5friends ami personalmente me gusta más la 360cam. La utilizaría para saltar en paracaídas en 360 grados
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a DXRacer_ES
Maikel ‏@miki568 17 abr.
@DXRacer_ES uuuf que nervios. Suerte
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a Willyrex
Maikel ‏@miki568 30 mar. 2014
@WillyrexYT malditos ladrones!!! jajajajajajaja, ahora toca adelantar todos los relojes de la casa jajajaja.
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 15 mar. 2014
tengo ganas de saver quien ganara el concurso de willy y vegetta, les deseo suerte ya que la competencia es fuerte
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 25 ene. 2014
@vegetta777 vegetta en la proxima serie podrias contruir edificios emblematicos tipo la casa blanca, la torre ifel... seria la la leche chao
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 13 mar. 2013
jejejejjejejejejejje
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a maria elena urrego
Maikel ‏@miki568 13 mar. 2013
@elena_urrego ola
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a norman reedus
Maikel ‏@miki568 11 mar. 2013
@wwwbigbaldhead mola es una pasada jejejejje
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a FC Barcelona
Maikel ‏@miki568 11 mar. 2013
@FCBarcelona_es @3gerardpique vais a arrasar mañana





Sobre el anterior usuario de twitter, *la secuencia completa del enigmático tuit*


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 21 jul.







5 retweets 20 me gusta



Maikel ‏@miki568 7 sept.
*@diana_quer 42.618493,-8.958317*
0 retweets 0 me gusta



Diego A.A.
‏@Kalysis
*¿Qué insinúa?* @miki568 @diana_quer #DianaQuer















Diego A.A. ‏@Kalysis 11 sept.
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/sociedad/diana_2016091057d417710cf29063b1bbaf28.html … @miki568 @diana_quer











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Viernes (30 Ago 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> En Librilla (Murcia)
> 
> *Alcaldía Librilla
> ‏@alcaldesaMar*
> ...


----------



## Bloperas (30 Ago 2016)

Nunca están pasados/as de kilos ni son altos/as... Malpienso.

Enviado desde mi cueva.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (1 Sep 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:


Sigue desparecido







*La familia de Iván Durán pide igual difusión que con Diana Quer
*


Spoiler



*La familia de Iván Durán pide igual difusión que con Diana Quer
*

La familia de Ivan Durán no entiende el escaso interés que ha despertado este caso y reclaman la misma difusión y los mismos medios de búsqueda que en caso de Diana Quer, desaparecida en A Pobra el 22 de agosto, señalan. Recuerdan, además , que en su caso llevan siete días de búsqueda infructuosa y "también necesitamos que se vuelquen para ayudarnos" . 

Argumentan que aunque en ambos casos se trata de una persona mayor de edad desaparecida en extrañas circunstancias y ambas deberían tener la misma difusión en televisión, la de Iván no la está teniendo", lamentan al solicitar "los mismos medios de búsqueda" para que "los dos vuelvan a casa sanos y salvos".

Desde el día de su desaparición, efectivos de la Policía Local, Protección Civil, Guardia Civil y familiares y amigos están buscando al joven pontevedrés, del que por el momento no hay rastro.

No obstante, desde el entorno del desaparecido han denunciado la "descoordinación" del operativo. En particular, han criticado que, cuando solicitaron los equipos caninos de rastreo se les comunicó que "sólo había un equipo en Galicia" y que estaba "ocupado" buscando a Diana Quer.
"Pero resulta que sí había una unidad canina, la de Protección Civil de Vigo, con la que, gracias a la iniciativa del equipo particular de búsqueda, se contacto este martes", han dicho desde el entorno de Iván Durán, que lamentan que se haya "perdido un tiempo muy valioso".

Del mismo modo, han criticado que no fuesen informados de la desaparición los integrantes del "equipo que mejor conoce estos montes", el de los agentes forestales de la Xunta.
Iván Durán Valverde es moreno, de complexión delgada y muy alto, ya que mide en torno a los dos metros de altura.













*De los 14.000 desaparecidos en España, creo que el dinero y el morbo hacen que "todos los desaparecidos lo sean iguales, pero que unos sean más desaparecidos que otros"*.



p.s. En el post 266 de este hilo tenemos alguna info sobre Diana Quer. En ese post, en spoiler, como hacemos en general en este hilo, vamos actualizando algunas curiosidades.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Sep 2016)

*ALERTA DESACTIVADA. 
HOSPITAL*





*ALERTA DESACTIVADA. 
HOSPITAL*



*ALERTA DESACTIVADA. 
ENCONTRADA EN BUEN ESTADO*





*ALERTA DESACTIVADA. 
ENCONTRADA EN BUEN ESTADO*




Spoiler



*Encuentran a Adriana Belmonte en una casa de okupas de Málaga con otros dos menores*













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:













*Ciudadana Polaca desaparecida en Barcelona*
















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Sep 2016)

*
URGENTE*


*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido*

✔Muy atentos a las noticias sobre la desaparición un niño, de 11 años, en #Marmellar de Abajo


*Desaparecido un niño de 11 años con autismo en un pueblo de Burgos
*
La desaparición del menor, de nombre Pablo, se ha producido sobre las seis de la tarde. El niño salió del domicilio de un familiar en Marmellar de Abajo y no se le ha vuelto a ver desde entonces.




Spoiler



*Desaparecido un niño de 11 años con autismo en un pueblo de Burgos
*
La desaparición del menor, de nombre *Pablo*, se ha producido sobre las seis de la tarde. El niño salió del domicilio de un familiar en *Marmellar de Abajo* y no se le ha vuelto a ver desde entonces.

Un amplio dispositivo coordinado por la Guardia Civil, en el que participa la Unidad Canina de Salvamento (GREM), busca a un niño de 11 años con autismo que ha desaparecido en la tarde del sábado en Marmellar de Abajo, en la pedanía de Pedrosa de Río Urbel, en Burgos.

La desaparición del menor, de nombre Pablo, se ha producido sobre las seis de la tarde, según han informado fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias de Castilla y León 112. El niño habría salido del domicilio de un familiar en Marmellar de Abajo y no se le ha vuelto a ver desde entonces.

En el operativo de búsqueda se encuentran trabajando patrullas de la Guardia Civil, que han solicitado el apoyo de la Unidad Canina de Salvamento (GREM). El GREM se ha desplazado al lugar con cinco efectivos humanos y tres perros.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Sep 2016)

*ALERTA DESACTIVADA
LOCALIZADO*

Pablo, el niño de Marmellar de Abajo (Burgos).

*ALERTA DESACTIVADA
LOCALIZADO*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:

















































*Comunicado de la familia de Iván Durán Valverde*














ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*










:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (5 Sep 2016)

Cómo el hilo va sobre desapariciones me gustaría comentar que han encontrado los restos de Jacob Wetterling un chico que desapareció hace 27 años en EEUU, me enteré de su historia en uno de los reportajes de Jon Sistiaga que emitieron hace poco, Infancias robadas, y en la que entrevistan a varias familias entre ellas a la madre de Jacob, la verdad que está bien el documental, no me gustan las preguntas de Jon, muy tontas, no deja hablar......bueno ese es otro tema, pero es interesante saber cómo se activan protocolos en usa ante la desaparición de un menor, no sé si por aquí se aplican la verdad.

Os pongo enlaces:

- EE.UU.: encuentran los restos de Jacob Wetterling, el niño secuestrado hace 27 años en Minnesota | El Diario de México

- jon hablando con la familia, se titula duelo y son 4 capítulos.

edito: se ven los vídeos?

edito 2: cómo no me deja he puesto el enlace de google:

Google


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:






Anne B. dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy interesante lo que nos cuentas. 

A ver si te refieres a los vídeos que pongo en spoiler. Si es así, tienes que copiar la dirección y quitar la *s* de h t t p s

En todo caso, son unos vídeos que, para los preocupados por los desaparecidos, merecen echar un rato...




Spoiler



Tabu


Tabu


Tabu


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPRxAfi2_B8





ienso:


----------



## Marie Laveau (6 Sep 2016)

Up,

Me alegro que la mayoría estén siendo localizados en buen estado. 
Espero que el chico gallego aparezca sano y salvo, así como todos los demás.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Sep 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido*

Desde sosdesaparecidos trabajaremos en un protocolo para las desapariciones y búsqueda d Personas con #Alzhéimer









ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (6 Sep 2016)

Gracias Torrente son esos los vídeos!.

Di con ellos de casualidad la verdad, el no saber que le ha pasado a un familiar debe ser una tortura brutal, los padres no sé como no enloquecen.

También es súper interesante la entrevista al señor del centro de desaparecidos que explica cómo se establecen los protocolos ante una desaparición de un menor, lo he mirado y también se aplican en España, la rapidez es vital.

También me alegro de que la mayoría aparezcan con vida, buff.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.
ALERTA DESACTIVADA*
*Encontrado sin vida el joven de 24 años desaparecido en Jumilla (Murcia)*



Spoiler



*Hallan en Jumilla (Murcia) el cadáver de un joven senderista que veraneaba en Albatana (Albacete)*


Los servicios de emergencias hallaron este jueves un cuerpo en un barranco de difícil de acceso de Jumilla del que más tarde se confirmó que se trataba del senderista desaparecido desde el miércoles, según explicaron a 'La Verdad' fuentes de la Guardia Civil. Especialistas en rescates de la Guardia Civil procedentes de Onteniente desplazaron hasta la zona para recuperar el cuerpo, que se encontraba en una sima a más de 20 metros de profundidad.

La Guardia Civil cree que el joven se precipitó al bajar y cayó por el barranco. La recuperación del cuerpo tuvo que realizarse desde un helicóptero, ya que la zona es de muy difícil acceso.

Búsqueda desde el miércoles

Varios efectivos buscaban desde primera hora de la mañana al hombre, de 24 años, que desapareció anoche en la Sierra de las Cabras. Según informaron fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias, el aviso de la desaparición se produjo a las 20.43 horas, después de que el joven, natural de Barcelona y que se encontraba pasando las vacaciones en Albatana (Albacete), saliese por la mañana con su vehículo hacia Jumilla para hacer una ruta por la zona de la Sierra de Las Cabras y desde entonces no se había sabido nada de él.

El turismo fue localizado este miércoles en la Casa de Los Llanos sin nadie en el interior, indicaron las fuentes, que señalaron que el joven había enviado una foto a un familiar desde el punto geodésico de La Hermana de Jumilla, en el interior de la Sierra de las Cabras.

Desde este miércoles por la tarde, patrullas de la Guardia Civil, Policía Local y voluntarios de Protección Civil le buscan, aunque la búsqueda se interrumpió de madrugada y se reanudó a primera hora de esta mañana.

En la zona se encuentran Guardia Civil, Policía Local, voluntarios de Protección Civil, la Unidad Canina de Rescate y el Grupo de Intervención en Emergencias de la dirección general de Seguridad Ciudadana y Emergencias.


*D.E.P.
*



































ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Sep 2016)

Veo en 
Sucesos y desapariciones EspaÃ±a - Tijdlijn | Facebook

DESAPARECIDA EN PIERA (Barcelona)

Se llama Amanda González Calderón, de 15 años. En el momento de su desaparición vestía pantalón corto negro y camiseta negra.

Lleva desaparecida desde el 6-09-2016. Si alguien la ha visto, por favor, que se ponga en contacto con la policía-mossos d'esquadra llamando al 112.































Recordemos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:






























*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido*


*Estadísticas provisionales sobre casos de desaparecidos
1 de enero a 30 de agosto de 2016*



*En pdf*


En imágenes























































*En España hay activas 1.270 búsqueda de desaparecidos. Las fuerzas de seguridad reciben más de 20.000 denuncias de desapariciones al año*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*












*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido*


*Estadísticas provisionales sobre casos de desaparecidos
1 de enero a 30 de agosto de 2016*



*En pdf*


En imágenes



Spoiler
























































*En España hay activas 1.270 búsqueda de desaparecidos. Las fuerzas de seguridad reciben más de 20.000 denuncias de desapariciones al año*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:









ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (11 Sep 2016)

Ciertamente, es muy terrorífico el tema de las desapariciones en España. No entiendo como se pasa de puntillas salvo en casos concretos. No se crea un "Observatorio para Desapariciones" ni nada similar.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2016)

CONTINÚAN DESAPARECIDOS EN A CORUÑA
















En spoiler cita textual de uno de los post de agosto en este mismo hilo, en donde vamos incluyendo algunas curiosidades sobre Diana Quer.




Spoiler



DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido


Por la transcendencia del caso y por la cantidad de información que contiene, pongo una curiosidad o ironía de la vida del twitter de Diana Quer, cuyo texto (que en el tuit está en imágenes) empieza así:

*dianiss♡
@diana_quer

dianiss♡ retwitteó
Sɑn ❣ ‏@_SandraaOrtega 15 feb.
¡¡De parte de todas!!*

De parte de todas

¿Qué te crees? ¿Qué no hemos tenido miedo? Al volver a casa, a las tantas de la madrugada, solas. Encontrarnos a algún desconocido al otro lado de la calle y notar cómo los nervios hacen que te tiemblen las manos y te arda la cara. Luego puedes pensar, qué tonta, no era para tanto, pero tantas veces nos han contado que sí lo era.

TEXTO COMPLETO en spoiler




Spoiler



*dianiss♡
@diana_quer

dianiss♡ retwitteó
Sɑn ❣ ‏@_SandraaOrtega 15 feb.
¡¡De parte de todas!!*

De parte de todas

¿Qué te crees? ¿Qué no hemos tenido miedo? Al volver a casa, a las tantas de la madrugada, solas. Encontrarnos a algún desconocido al otro lado de la calle y notar cómo los nervios hacen que te tiemblen las manos y te arda la cara. Luego puedes pensar, qué tonta, no era para tanto, pero tantas veces nos han contado que sí lo era.

respeto a las mujeres

Qué crees, que no hemos corrido hasta el portal, con las llaves entre los dedos. Que no hemos fingido que hablábamos por teléfono o no hemos tenido el número de nuestro padre o algún amigo en marcación rápida. Que no nos hemos girado, nerviosas, mientras abríamos la puerta del portal.

¿Crees que nos gusta sentirnos así? ¿Crees que estamos exagerando?

En serio, piénsalo por un segundo, crees que nos gustan esas miradas lascivas. Un silbido desde el fondo de la calle. Algún chiste sin gracia en la parada vacía del metro. Un grupo de chicos que se sientan a tu lado en el autobús y te sueltan sus comentarios subidos de tono.

Te crees que nuestros padres no miran de reojo la hora que marca el reloj, que no se asoman entre las cortinas, crees que ellos no piensan lo mismo. ¿Te crees que nos hace gracia tener que coger un taxi hasta la puerta de casa? Que no nos han dicho cientos de veces que no podemos pasar solas por aquel parque de noche. ¿Crees que algún autobusero o algún taxista no nos ha hecho sentir incómodas?

llaves en los dedos al volver a casa

¿Crees que no hemos tenido miedo? Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga, una conocida, que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte. Que podemos evitar pensar que podríamos haber sido nosotras. Y encima, que te culpen por ir sola a esas horas de la noche. ¿Crees que deberíamos fingir que no nos sentimos así, que estas cosas no pasan?

Pues no, porque todas y cada una de nosotras, todas las mujeres, no importa nuestra edad, nuestra forma de vestir, lo corta que llevemos la falda o el rojo del pintalabios; todas y cada una de nosotras nos merecemos volver a casa tranquilas. Que no hay excusa que valga, que no hay provocaciones, lo único de lo que tenemos que hablar es de respeto. La verdadera valentía está en afrontarlo, en hablar de este tema incómodo, en enseñar al mundo que hay muchas formas de pasarlo mal. Está en comportarnos como debemos, y en no olvidar que ella podría ser tu hermana, tu madre, tu amiga, y se merece todo el respeto. Muchos lo entienden, ¿lo entiendes tú?

miedo a volver sola a casa

De parte de todas, para quien lo necesite. Somos las primeras que podemos hacerles entender, hacerles callar, y ponernos voz. En tu reacción, está tu educación.




MÁS




Spoiler



*Ask me anything | ask.fm/dianaaaaanisquer*

Publica un GIF que concuerde con tu estado de ánimo actual.


2 months ago

¿Cuál es la mejor manera de decir adiós?

3 months ago




*VAALE ‏@valeriagregoria 21 nov. 2014*


*http://ask.fm/Valeriaquer*

¿En qué se diferencia tu familia de las demás?
Que mi familia hace tiempo que dejo de ser una familia



*http://ask.fm/valeriaaquer*

Tienes twitter??
Si pero tampocolo uso desde hace como dos años, @valeriagregoria
3 days ago

*VAALE ‏@valeriagregoria 10 may. 2015*


*LO SIGUIENTE (en marrón), CRONOLÓGICAMENTE EN ORDEN INVERSO (de abajo hacia arriba). 14 horas antes era el día 31 de agosto a últimas horas de la noche)*


perdon por lo de antes lo entendi mal cielo; entonces te podemos mandar video cualquiera no?
Un video vuestro que hableis diciendo algo un simple "apoyo , animo diana..."vale
about 14 hours ago
139
mas de una rabiosa querria tener una hermana como tu, que grande eres ❤
❤
about 14 hours ago
134
para que es el video?
Para hacerselo y si vuekve enseñarselo le hara ilusion ver que todos os habeis preocupado por slla
about 14 hours ago
131
lo podemos mandar aunque no la conozcamos?
Si quien quiera por favor!
about 14 hours ago
110
Pero cielo videos de que????
Un video hablando vosotros de apoyo a diana o lo que se os ocurra, gracias
about 14 hours ago
99
video de que?
Un video hablando vosotros de apoyo a diana o lo que se os ocurra, mandalo al whatsapp
about 14 hours ago
104
Vamos princesa que va a aparecer!!!
Hola, tenemos muchisima seguridad de que mi hermana este bien pero me gustaría que si quereis id mandandome videos con algo que se os haya quedado pendiente decir o que la pueda ayudar a volver, solo enviarme el video no me mandeis mensajes cuanta mas colaboracion mejor, gracias. No quiero ningun mensaje tan solo el video a este telefono 626606933 gracias
about 14 hours ago
220
Valeria te aconsejo que dejes las redes sociales un tiempo y si alguien ha visto algo qe llamen a la policia
Es lo que voy a hacer, no contestare mas prguntas durante un tiempo
3 days ago







*http://ask.fm/SergioCaballero00*







Spoiler



-Me pones bastante, tienes instagram??

-sii @dianiss_98


-Y eres virgen??

-no se sabe


-Vamos que no lo eres, a quien te has follado??

-no te importa

*http://ask.fm/dianaquer*


MÁS CURIOSIDADES

*sweet girl ‏@dianaquer 21 abr. 2013*

@carlosfuentesg7 no le puedo echar mas de menos.tq gordito#









Cosas que yo destacaría:

1. ¿Por qué un compañero de Instituto, en el primer momento (día 23 de agosto), no pone la foto oficial con la ropa que llevaba puesta (la que tenía la GC y SOS nosotros mismos la tenemos en este foro desde el día 22), además, el día 23 dice: "Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil"






Spoiler



Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil



2. Si Diana se llevó las llaves, pudo volver sin que la vieran o se las pudieron quitar; ¿pudo entrar alguien con esas llaves (o con otras) y poner en la habitación el pantalón, etc.? ¿Cómo saben que fue Diana la que volvió a su casa?

3. ¿Por qué el padre se ocupa de decir, como de pasada, que él estaba lejos y solo en un apartamento?

4. ¿Por qué se supone que Diana tenía solo un teléfono o que estuviera a su nombre ese o cualquier otro? ¿Y DNI? ¿Lo había "perdido" y tenía dos o no?

5. ¿Han investigado sus supuestas amistades de "visita a la Cañada"?

6. La más importante. ¿Creéis que es lógico que no hayan aparecido los cazarrecompensas en sentido amplio, al margen de estar implicados o no? Esto solo lo entiendo por aquello de que "perro no come carne de perro"; de lo contrario meloexpliquen.


En todo caso, sea lo que sea, pobre familia y pobre chica. El sufrimiento en estos casos es enorme y si se está anestesiado es porque antes se sufrió mucho. Si hay mafias por medio, los culpables son los que son; yo no culparía a nadie sin saberlo.

Ah, sobre estos casos mediáticos del morbo de desaparecidos especiales (manda cojones), siempre están detrás el dinero que paga a los medios y el el odio (al rico, al hombre por el hecho de serlo, a la mujer, al extranjero, al poderoso, al político, etc.). Por ahí podríamos buscar: ¿a dónde nos lleva el espectáculo? Pues eso: filtraciones oportunas y los que las facilitan, los que las compran y los jueces, de rositas.




*ESTO*

En respuesta a dianiss♡
Maikel ‏@miki568 7 sept.
@diana_quer 42.618493,-8.958317

Maikel retwitteó
dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 7 feb. 2015
"Buenas" noches








*TODO*


Maikel
@miki568
Por que nos caemos? Para aprender a levantarnos

Se unió en julio de 2011

Maikel retwitteó
elrubius ‏@Rubiu5 20 ago.
LIMONADA 
1.362.436 retweets 909.322 me gusta


En respuesta a elrubius
Maikel ‏@miki568 22 ago.
@Rubiu5 Like si te gustaría que también cultivara naranjas 4K
0 retweets 1 me gusta


En respuesta a elrubius
Maikel ‏@miki568 20 ago.
@Rubiu5 necesito limón para la ensalada
0 retweets 2 me gusta


En respuesta a ♈ Vegetta777 ♈
Maikel ‏@miki568 28 abr.
@vegetta777 @YouTube #LGG5friends ami personalmente me gusta más la 360cam. La utilizaría para saltar en paracaídas en 360 grados
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a DXRacer_ES
Maikel ‏@miki568 17 abr.
@DXRacer_ES uuuf que nervios. Suerte
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a Willyrex
Maikel ‏@miki568 30 mar. 2014
@WillyrexYT malditos ladrones!!! jajajajajajaja, ahora toca adelantar todos los relojes de la casa jajajaja.
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 15 mar. 2014
tengo ganas de saver quien ganara el concurso de willy y vegetta, les deseo suerte ya que la competencia es fuerte
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 25 ene. 2014
@vegetta777 vegetta en la proxima serie podrias contruir edificios emblematicos tipo la casa blanca, la torre ifel... seria la la leche chao
0 retweets 0 me gusta


Maikel ‏@miki568 13 mar. 2013
jejejejjejejejejejje
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a maria elena urrego
Maikel ‏@miki568 13 mar. 2013
@elena_urrego ola
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a norman reedus
Maikel ‏@miki568 11 mar. 2013
@wwwbigbaldhead mola es una pasada jejejejje
0 retweets 0 me gusta


En respuesta a FC Barcelona
Maikel ‏@miki568 11 mar. 2013
@FCBarcelona_es @3gerardpique vais a arrasar mañana





Sobre el anterior usuario de twitter, *la secuencia completa del enigmático tuit*


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 21 jul.



5 retweets 20 me gusta



Maikel ‏@miki568 7 sept.
*@diana_quer 42.618493,-8.958317*
0 retweets 0 me gusta



Diego A.A.
‏@Kalysis
*¿Qué insinúa?* @miki568 @diana_quer #DianaQuer















Diego A.A. ‏@Kalysis 11 sept.
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/sociedad/diana_2016091057d417710cf29063b1bbaf28.html … @miki568 @diana_quer



Ahora alguien está utilizando las dos cuentas de twitter de Diana Quer.



*Druida
‏@Druida2011*

#DianaQuer @guardiacivil

Creo q alguien está usando los 2 twitter d Diana Quer

*El 07/09/16 seguía a 67; el 14, a 66*

















*El 15/09/16 seguía 1º a 539; luego, a 538*

















*15a16/09/16 
Dejó de seguir a 1
BORRÓ
1 tuit
1 me gusta*


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 Sep 2016)

leo en: Sucesos y desapariciones EspaÃ±a - Tijdlijn | Facebook

Seguimos buscando a Amanda, lleva una semana desaparecida. Máxima difusión, por favor, tiene solo 15 años







DESAPARECIDA EN PIERA (Barcelona)

Se llama Amanda González Calderón, de 15 años. En el momento de su desaparición vestía pantalón corto negro y camiseta negra.

Lleva desaparecida desde el 6-09-2016. Si alguien la ha visto, por favor, que se ponga en contacto con la policía-mossos d'esquadra llamando al 112.













Sigue sin aparecer


----------



## 1929 (13 Sep 2016)

Kepa Talamillo , un desaparecido que habéis puesto antes, ha sido encontrado muerto en al fondo de un acantilado.
RIP.


----------



## Anne B. (13 Sep 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> leo en: Sucesos y desapariciones EspaÃ±a - Tijdlijn | Facebook
> 
> Seguimos buscando a Amanda, lleva una semana desaparecida. Máxima difusión, por favor, tiene solo 15 años
> 
> ...





dice el enlace de la página de Facebook que Amanda ha sido localizada y que ha sido una fuga voluntaria.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## damapuse1 (13 Sep 2016)

Luis Ordaz Valles ha sido localizado hoy en buen estado.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:






damapuse1 dijo:


> Luis Ordaz Valles ha sido localizado hoy en buen estado.



No estaba visible y se me pasó. Gracias por avisar.




p.s. OFF TOPIC. He dado un vistazo al hilo de *Diana Quer* y no he visto que se haya analizado el tatuaje "Courage" (valor).



Spoiler



p.s. OFF TOPIC. He dado un vistazo al hilo de *Diana Quer* y no he visto que se haya analizado el tatuaje "Courage" (valor). Me consta que el padre dijo que se lo tatuó debajo del pecho (lo mostraron en alguna TV) y que tenía esta foto en sus redes sociales (twitter). Evidentemente, la foto de su twitter es la palabra "Courage" en el cuerpo de otra persona y en otro sitio. Pongo esto porque no sé si en ese hilo se ha indagado sobre las pseudo-sectas llamadas "Courage", entre las que se encuentra la católica de ayuda a homosexuales. 

Por otra parte, estoy entre los que creemos que los casos de desaparecidos mediáticos y morbosos suelen terminar en tragedia, así como que las fuerzas de seguridad suelen tratar igual todos los casos, lo que pasa es que, salvando las distancias entre buenos y no tan buenos profesionales, en general no se suelen conocer las investigaciones. 

Quizá algún día os cuente un par de casos reales de desaparecidos y cómo se resolvieron; difundidos para pedir ayuda, así, pero sin que transcendiera nada de la investigación, que en uno de los casos fue muy curiosa; fueron los primeros casos que viví en directo y que hicieron que me interesara por el sufrimiento de las familias y personas próximas a los desaparecidos. Nada que ver con los casos mediáticos.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:














*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
ℹCoordinador/a para Andalucía










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Sep 2016)

p.s. DQ



Spoiler



Pues ya a esperar a que se levante el secreto del sumario, dicen que mañana (ya veremos), a que se persone en la causa la "Asociación Clara Campoamor" y a que "La Voz de Taín" tome el protagonismo de la difusión mediática.


Mientras tanto (para el futuro "si eso", lo pongo aquí mismo, por no pararme, que siempre se me olvida ponerlo y tuve que borrarlo de los otros spoiler porque me pasé de las 15 imágenes), veo que "encontraron en la casa *una prenda similar* a la que llevaba Diana Quer" y que serían los pantalones.


Diana Quer









Valeria Quer









Pues eso: similares




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:



*RECUERDA*


Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano de la Guardia Civil:

*Teléfono: 900 101 062
FAX: 900 102 062 
Email: sugerencias@guardiacivil.es
*



*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS*















*ALERTA DESAPARECIDOS en Twitter (@sosdesaparecido)* | Twitter

*ASOCIACIÓN SOS DESAPARECIDOS en Facebook*



*CONSEJOS*





































*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 





​

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Sep 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:




*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido

ℹLas asociaciones de Alzhéimer Estiman que hay 1.128.000 enfermos con Alzhéimer y otras Demencias en España. Al año desaparecen más de 2.000*.











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:





















_*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido*


Salimos de la reunión con el compromiso de @interiorgob de trabajar juntos para mejorar todas las medidas q les presentamos
_



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:





DQ




Spoiler



Aquí mismo

CatÃ¡logo de Modelos | Golden Agency






Courage


junta electoral

EDICTO

D.ª MARÍA ISABEL PARAJO MARTÍNEZ, Secretaria de la Junta Electoral de Zona de Noia, por medio de la presente CERTIFICO: Que en reunión celebrada el día 1 de abril de 2015, quedó constituida la Junta Electoral de Zona de Noia con la siguiente composición:

- Presidenta:

D.ª María Paz Rumbao Pérez, Magistrada-Juez del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción n.º 1 de Noia.

- Vocales Judiciales:

Doña María de las Nieves Corral Montes, Jueza titular del Juzgado de primera Instancia e Instrucción N.º 1 de Ribeira.

Doña Ana-Belén González Abraldes, Jueza titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 2 de Noia.

Actúa como Secretario, el Secretario que suscribe.

La constitución de esta Junta electoral tiene carácter de definitiva al no haber concurrido ninguna causa de sustitución de los nombrados.

Lo cual certifico para su conocimiento y demás efectos que procedan. Dado en Noia a 1 de abril de 2015.

Fdo. María Isabel Parajo Martínez.

2015/3879
Procedimiento electoral





Cometa dijo:


> Aquí tienes a Fernández Díaz, minuto 0,30
> La Guardia Civil activa el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer para acceder a la información del aparato - RTVE.es




Gracias, pero ese es el que yo decía que había visto. 

Lo que digan los periodistas, referenciando a otros, en este caso no me lo creo. Si lo dice alguno que lo haya descubierto, ya veremos, pero el que lo descubrió (ayer), como digo en el otro post, tampoco afirma que la activación inicial la hiciera la GC. Tampoco se ha dicho desde cuándo se activó el teléfono y otras cosas (citadas en EP, no tengo el enlace ni lo puedo buscar ahora) ni si se ha activado y desactivado varias veces.

Ahí, *el Ministro Fdez. Díaz dice esto y solo esto*: 

*"La Guardia Civil ha accedido a toda la información necesaria, contenida en ese móvil, y fruto de esa activación se ha producido la señal, pero eso no quiere decir que Diana Quer haya activado el móvil"*.


Cualquiera que sepa leer comprende el significado de esas palabras, que no tiene nada que ver con las de la "narradora del espectáculo".


Ya que todos los medios repiten lo que creo que es una falsedad o media mentira (gorda), me gustaría escuchar la comparecencia completa y/o la voz de alguien que lo diga de primera. Si lo encontráis, se agradece que lo pongáis.


p.s. * la fecha y tal*...







Cylon sano dijo:


> se vieron luces extrañas u ovnis por la zona? creo que la GC deberia abandonar y dejar el caso a IKer Jimenez



Si te valen las* luces de un incendio próximo*, entonces, sí, sí las hubo un poco después de "desaparecer" Diana Quer. ¡Como siempre!


A Iker Jiménez seguro que le gusta que en medio de tanto dolor la madre siga como activista defensora de los animales en programas muy "educa-naturaleza". Esta señora sí que tiene cojones, pobrecilla!


*Votación en Gran Hermano del 18 de septiembre de 2016*












Spoiler



*Cesa la jueza de Ribeira, María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que lleva la desaparición de Diana Quer*

La jueza firmó el auto por el que se acuerda mantener el secreto del sumario del caso de la desaparición de la joven madrileña, un día después de cesar como titular de este juzgado.

Un juez/a interino/a, nombrado/a por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia, tendrá que hacerse ahora cargo del caso.




Spoiler



*Cesa la jueza de Ribeira que lleva la desaparición de Diana Quer*

La jueza firmó el auto por el que se acuerda mantener el secreto del sumario del caso de la desaparición de la joven madrileña, un día después de cesar como titular de este juzgado.

Un juez/a interino/a, nombrado/a por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia, tendrá que hacerse ahora cargo del caso.

La Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, en su reunión de 8 de septiembre acordó destinar a la jueza titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Ribeira, María de las Nieves Corral Montes, como consecuencia del concurso para la provisión de determinados cargos judiciales entre miembros de la Carrera Judicial, con categoría de juez, publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado el día 28 de junio de 2016, al Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Betanzos.

En consecuencia el cese de la jueza Corral Montes, se tendría que haber materializado el jueves día 15 de septiembre, según la resolución del CGPJ, publicada en el BOE de 14 de septiembre. Es decir, un día antes de la firma del auto por el que acordó mantener el secreto del sumario del caso de la desaparición de la joven madrileña Diana Quer durante al menos un mes más.

Miembro de la Junta Electoral

Sin embargo, según apuntaron esta mañana a diariodelemos.es desde el CGPJ, esto fue posible porque la jueza, aunque ya cesada, forma parte de la junta electoral de zona de la localidad coruñesa de Noia como vocal judicial (Bop A Coruña, de 10 de agosto) y la norma establece que cuando se constituye la junta electoral -por otro lado prorrogada de las elecciones generales 2016, al no haber transcurrido más de tres meses (Bop A Coruña, de 11 de mayo)- todos sus miembros permanecerán en sus puestos, en el presente caso como titular del Juzgado número 1 de Ribeira, hasta diez días despues de que finalicen las elecciones.

Por tanto, la jueza permanecerá en el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Ribeira, hasta el 05 de octubre. Al día siguiente, 06 de octubre, se tendrá que incorporar al Juzgado número 1 de Betanzos y dejara el caso de la desaparicion de Diana Quer, a un juez/a interino/a

El TSJG debe nombrar sustituto

A partir de esta fecha, 06 de octubre, será el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia quien nombre juez/a sustituto/a de forma interina, para que se haga cargo del juzgado y en especial del caso de Diana Quer, hasta que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial, cubra la plaza que deja vacante Corral Montes, y ya convocado el concurso para cubrirla por la misma Comisión Permanente en su reunión de 8 de septiembre, publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado de este pasado jueves 15 de septiembre.

Juzgado número 3

En esta misma reunión, la Comisión también acuerda convocar el concurso para cubrir la plaza vacante del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 3 de Ribeira. El acuerdo también sale publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado de este pasado jueves 15 de septiembre. 




*BOE concurso para cubrir LA PLAZA QUE DEJA LIBRE María de las Nieves Corral Montes*


Pues eso... que...

*SI LOS JUECES Y FISCALES PAGARAN POR SUS ERRORES... *y tal.



CESE TRASLADO
Orden de 8 de septiembre de 2016, por la que se destina a los Jueces que se relacionan, como consecuencia del concurso resuelto por Acuerdo de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial.
Publicado en: «BOE» núm. 222, de 14 de septiembre de 2016, páginas 66086 a 66087 (2 págs.)


Tres. Doña María de las Nieves Corral Montes, jueza, que sirve el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Ribeira, pasará a desempeñar la plaza en el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Betanzos.



Contra esta orden se podrá interponer recurso contencioso-administrativo ante la Sala de lo Contencioso-administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, en el plazo de dos meses a partir del día siguiente a la notificación de la misma. Potestativamente, podrá interponer recurso de reposición ante la Comisión Permanente, en el plazo de un mes contado a partir del día siguiente a la notificación de la presente orden. En este último caso, no se podrá interponer el recurso contencioso-administrativo, hasta que se haya resuelto el recurso de reposición o se haya producido la desestimación presunta del mismo.

Madrid, 8 de septiembre de 2016. El Presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, Carlos Lesmes Serrano.





http://www.boe.es/buscar/doc.php?id=BOE-A-2016-8403



Concurso
Galicia
Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Ribeira, con funciones
compartidas de Registro Civil.
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2016/09/15/pdfs/BOE-A-2016-8433.pdf

BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO
Núm. 223 Jueves 15 de septiembre de 2016 Sec. II.B. Pág. 66314
II. AUTORIDADES Y PERSONAL
B. Oposiciones y concursos
CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL
8433 Acuerdo de 8 de septiembre de 2016, de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo
General del Poder Judicial, por el que se convoca concurso para la provisión
de determinados cargos judiciales entre miembros de la Carrera Judicial, con
categoría de Juez.
De conformidad con lo establecido en los artículos 326, 327, 329, 330, 334, 602 y
concordantes de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial y del Reglamento 2/2011, de 28 de
abril, de la Carrera Judicial, la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder
Judicial, en su reunión del día 8 de septiembre de 2016, ha acordado anunciar concurso
para la provisión de destinos en la Carrera Judicial, entre miembros de la misma con
categoría de Juez/a, con arreglo a las siguientes bases:
Primera.
No podrán tomar parte en el concurso:
a) Los Jueces/zas electos/as.
b) Los/as que se hallaren en condiciones legales para ser promovidos/as a la
categoría de magistrado/a cuando se haya iniciado el trámite de promoción.
c) Los/as que se hallaren en situación administrativa de suspensión definitiva.
d) Los/as sancionados/as con traslado forzoso hasta que trascurra el plazo
determinado en la resolución que ponga fin al proceso sancionador.
e) Los/as que hubieran sido designados/as a su instancia para cualquier cargo
judicial de provisión reglada, hasta trascurridos dos años desde la fecha de nombramiento.
f) Los jueces/zas que hayan obtenido primer destino en tal categoría no podrán
deducir petición hasta trascurrido un año desde el nombramiento, cualquiera que hubiera
sido el sistema o el momento de su nombramiento.
g) Los jueces/zas de refuerzo, en expectativa de destino, en tanto no tomen posesión
como jueces/zas titulares, cumplido lo dispuesto en el apartado anterior.
h) Quienes desempeñen destino por el mecanismo de provisión previsto en el
artículo 355 bis.2 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial no podrán concursar hasta
transcurrido un año desde la fecha de la orden de nombramiento, a menos que antes de
que transcurra un año se encuentren en situación de adscripción.
Segunda.
Deberán participar en este concurso:
a) Los Jueces/zas en situación administrativa de excedencia voluntaria que hubieren
solicitado el reingreso al servicio activo y hubieren obtenido, en su caso, la correspondiente
declaración de aptitud.
b) Los Jueces/zas en situación administrativa de suspensión definitiva superior a los
seis meses que, hubieren solicitado el reingreso al servicio activo y obtenido la
correspondiente declaración de aptitud.
c) Los/as Jueces/zas rehabilitados/as.
Los/as reingresados/as al servicio activo procedentes de excedencia voluntaria o
suspensión definitiva que obtengan destino en este concurso, no podrán deducir nueva
petición hasta trascurrido un año desde su nombramiento.
cve: BOE-A-2016-8433
Verificable en http://www.boe.es
BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO
Núm. 223 Jueves 15 de septiembre de 2016 Sec. II.B. Pág. 66315
Tercera.
Los Jueces de adscripción territorial a los que se refiere el artículo 347 bis de la Ley
Orgánica del Poder Judicial percibirán, en concepto de retribuciones complementarias las
fijadas en la disposición adicional octava de la Ley 15/2003, de 26 de mayo, reguladora del
régimen retributivo de las carreras judicial y fiscal, en la redacción dada por la disposición
adicional tercera de la ley 4/2010, de 10 de marzo, para la ejecución en la Unión Europea
de resoluciones judiciales de decomiso.
Cuarta.
El concurso para la provisión de las plazas anunciadas se resolverá en favor de los
Jueces/zas solicitantes que ocupen el mejor puesto escalafonal, salvo previsión específica
de la ley para determinados juzgados.
Quinta.
Salvo la estricta antigüedad escalafonal, en la categoría de que se trate, que será
apreciada de oficio por el Consejo General del Poder Judicial, los Jueces/zas y
Magistrados/as que pretendan acceder a cualesquiera destinos de la Carrera Judicial
habrán de alegar y, en su caso, fundamentar la concurrencia de las condiciones, méritos y
preferencias que pretendan hacer valer. Si no lo hicieren, no será tenido en cuenta más
mérito que la antigüedad escalafonal y en el orden jurisdiccional.
Sin perjuicio de lo establecido en la letra f) del artículo 35 de la Ley 30/1992, de 26 de
noviembre, cuando las condiciones, méritos y preferencias alegados no consten
documentalmente en los archivos del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, quien los alegue
deberá acompañar a su solicitud la acreditación documental correspondiente.
Sexta.
Las solicitudes de destino se presentarán en el plazo de quince días naturales,
contados a partir del siguiente al de la publicación del presente concurso en el «Boletín
Oficial del Estado», y contendrán los requisitos previstos en el artículo 149.2 del
Reglamento 2/2011, de 28 de abril, de la Carrera Judicial, debiendo utilizarse el modelo
normalizado o, alternativamente, la presentación telemática que se ofrece en la extranet
del portal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (www.poderjudicial.es).
En el primero de los casos, las solicitudes se deberán ajustar al modelo de instancia
normalizado que se publica en formatos WORD/PDF y se presentarán en el registro
general del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, sito en la Calle del Marqués de la
Ensenada, número 8, 28071 Madrid, o en la forma establecida en el artículo 38 de la
Ley 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas
y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común. Las peticiones que se cursen a través de las
oficinas de Correos, deberán presentarse en sobre abierto para que el/la funcionario/a
correspondiente pueda estampar en ellas el sello de fechas antes de certificarlas. La
presentación de estas solicitudes se podrán anticipar en el fax número 91.700.63.58, con
obligación de cursar la instancia original simultáneamente, debiendo en todo caso tener
ésta su entrada en el Registro General del Consejo dentro de los cinco días naturales
siguientes al de expiración del plazo de presentación de instancias.
En el supuesto de la presentación telemática, se deberá rellenar el formulario asistido
que garantiza el envío, hasta obtener un acuse de recibo electrónico y comprobante con
los detalles de la participación en el concurso.
Las peticiones que se formulen en forma condicionada, o no aparezcan redactadas
con claridad, carecerán de validez, al igual que las modificaciones o desistimientos
efectuados transcurrido el plazo anterior. No obstante, en el supuesto de que dos Jueces/zas
o Magistrados/as estén interesados en las vacantes que se anuncien en un determinado
concurso, podrán condicionar sus peticiones, por razones de convivencia familiar, al hecho
de que ambos/as obtengan destino en dicho concurso, entendiéndose, en caso contrario,
cve: BOE-A-2016-8433
Verificable en http://www.boe.es
BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO
Núm. 223 Jueves 15 de septiembre de 2016 Sec. II.B. Pág. 66316
anulada la petición efectuada. Quienes se acojan a esta petición condicional deberán
concretarlo en su instancia e identificar la petición del otro interesado.
A los efectos de lo dispuesto en el artículo 327.3 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial,
los/as jueces/zas que deduzcan petición para participar en este concurso, deberán
expresar necesariamente en la misma el número de sentencias y autos pendientes de
dictar a la fecha de la presentación de la instancia, pudiéndose aplazar la efectividad de la
provisión de la plaza, cuando el que hubiese ganado el concurso deba dedicar atención
preferente al órgano de procedencia atendidos los retrasos producidos por causa imputable
al mismo.
El desistimiento o modificación, en todo o parte, de las peticiones está sujeta a las
mismas condiciones y plazos que los establecidos para la presentación de las solicitudes.
No se admitirá solicitud alguna presentada de forma o en lugar diferente de los
reseñados en la presente base. De no hacerse así, la solicitud, desistimiento o modificación
carecerán de validez, salvo causa debidamente justificada y previa autorización del
Servicio de Personal Judicial.
En el supuesto de rectificación que afectara a alguna de las plazas anunciadas en el
presente concurso, se iniciaría de nuevo el plazo señalado en la base sexta de esta
convocatoria para la solicitud de las plazas afectadas por el error.
Podrá diferirse el cese de los/as jueces/zas que obtengan destino como consecuencia
de la resolución del presente concurso, siempre que acrediten o justifiquen razones de
conciliación de la vida laboral y familiar por motivos de escolarización, que la Comisión
Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial ponderará a la luz de las necesidades
del servicio.
Séptima.
En todo lo no expresamente previsto en las bases del presente concurso regirá lo
dispuesto en la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial y el Reglamento 2/2011, de 28 de abril, de
la Carrera Judicial.
Si en alguna de las plazas anunciadas en el presente concurso resultase de aplicación,
con posterioridad al anuncio, lo dispuesto en el artículo 327.3 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder
Judicial, la Comisión Permanente podrá excluir dicha plaza del mismo, por la mencionada
causa sobrevenida, publicando dicha exclusión en el «Boletín Oficial del Estado».
Contra este acuerdo se podrá interponer recurso contencioso-administrativo ante la
Sala de lo Contencioso-administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, en el plazo de dos meses a
partir del día siguiente a la notificación del mismo. Potestativamente, podrá interponer
recurso de reposición ante la Comisión Permanente, en el plazo de un mes contado a
partir del día siguiente a la publicación del presente acuerdo. En este último caso, no se
podrá interponer el recurso contencioso-administrativo, hasta que se haya resuelto el
recurso de reposición o se haya producido la desestimación presunta del mismo.
Madrid, 8 de septiembre de 2016.–El Presidente del Consejo General del Poder
Judicial, Carlos Lesmes Serrano.


A ver, por si alguien puede echar una mano...

Pongo el twitter de Diana (tiene algunas cosas curiosas). Pongo en spoiler algunos tuits "inofensivos" (o no).

*dianiss♡
@diana_quer*




Spoiler



Este del 25 de mayo es triste. Dice en la imagen/foto de un móvil.

_you make me feel like its my fault / Me haces sentirme como si fuera culpable_.

*dianiss♡
‏@diana_que*









dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 1 jul. 2014
*Miedito, con este programa le acabo de espiar el Whatsapp a un amigo, igual me espian a mi* :S [url=http://goo.gl/oflcKt]Ricardo Quapan [/URL]


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 1 jul. 2014
TOMA le estoy espiando los mensajes de Whatsap a mi amigo con esta app jaja miradlo http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 30 jun. 2014
Increible, espiandole mensajes y fotos Whatsapp a mi padre con este programa JEJEJE Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 30 jun. 2014
Le estoy espiando los mensajes de Whatsapp a mi padre con esta app JAJAJA miradla http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 29 jun. 2014
JAJAJAJA le espiado los whatsaps a mi amigo con este programa funciona!! probadlo Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 29 jun. 2014
QUE BUENO! Le he espiado los whatsaps a mi profesor con esta app jaja descargad y probad! Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 28 jun. 2014
Le estoy leyendo los whatsapp a mi profesor con este programa GUAAU miradlo es real Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 28 jun. 2014
Le hemos espiado el whatsapp a mi primo y funciona! Es el programa que pusieron en TV http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Que bueno! le hemos espiado los whatsapp a mi amiga con este programa jaja miradlo Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Jajaja le espie a mi amiga con la app para espiar mensajes de Whatsapp descargadla aqui http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Jajaja le espie a mi amiga con la app para espiar mensajes de Whatsapp descargadla aqui http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Le espiado el Whatsap a mi hermano jaja pensaba que no funcionaba este programa pero si! Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 16 jun. 2014
Buenaaas nochees a mi bebota que mañana las recus le van a salir @15_happygirl


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 14 jun. 2014
ACABO DE ESPIAR A MI VECINA POR WHATSAPP CON ESTA WEB http://spywhatsapp3112412412414.blogspot.com FUNCIONA,!


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 13 jun. 2014
ACABO DE ESPIAR A MI VECINA POR WHATSAPP CON ESTA WEB http://spywhatsapp3112412412414.blogspot.com FUNCIONA*!





Y hay algunos tuits curiosos también, como este (por imprudencia?), no por nada, sino porque, preferentemente, se debe contactar con fuerzas de seguridad y/o asociaciones autorizadas para la búsqueda y/o con la familia directa si se ha expresado así públicamente:

Bartholomew Cubbins
@rafasegade



Spoiler



Bartholomew Cubbins
‏@rafasegade

Tengo el móvil roto asique lo siento mucho si no os respondo en varios días.
10:35 - 23 ago. 2016




*Bartholomew Cubbins
‏@rafasegade*

Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. *Si la ven contacten conmigo* o la @guardiacivil




Spoiler






helter skelter 00 dijo:


> *La Guardia Civil sigue rastreando cerca de donde se perdió la pista de Diana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Pregunta y respuesta del exnovio de Valeria*:

*- estabas en galicia el dia de la desaparicion ?*

*- No*


Por otra parte, podría ser que algunos borrados fueran los días 14 y 15 de septiembre; otros, el 22 de septiembre entre la 1 de la noche y las 11 de la mañana.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Sep 2016)

*URGENTE

*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Sep 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido
*

ℹSi te llegan a tus #RRSS noticias como la de un menor #desaparecido, antes de compartir comprueba que no es #bulo


*Tips para compartir noticias de desapariciones de menores en redes sociales
*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (25 Sep 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (27 Sep 2016)

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 14:21 ----------


----------



## Anne B. (27 Sep 2016)

Algunas fotos no las puedo ver.

Torrente Ballester una pregunta, la mayoría de los ancianos que desaparecen tienen alzheimer, se desorientan y muchos mueren de hipotermia pero los jóvenes? me refiero a que una o dos páginas atrás fallecieron varios, y la verdad es que no me lo esperaba, se les veía bien de salud , sabes si se sabe por qué, accidente, suicidio....


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Sep 2016)

Anne B. dijo:


> Algunas fotos no las puedo ver.
> 
> Torrente Ballester una pregunta, la mayoría de los ancianos que desaparecen tienen alzheimer, se desorientan y muchos mueren de hipotermia pero los jóvenes? me refiero a que una o dos páginas atrás fallecieron varios, y la verdad es que no me lo esperaba, se les veía bien de salud , sabes si se sabe por qué, accidente, suicidio....




Las fotos que no puedes ver es porque se desenlazan una vez resuelto el caso; así, dando un vistazo desde el principio de este hilo, en general, las fotos que siguen apareciendo podrían pertenecer a casos sin resolver.

Sobre los muertos jóvenes, es lamentable, pero hay de todo; que recuerde como casos recientes, destacaría: 1 por accidente de tráfico en un lugar solitario, 1 por consumo de estupefacientes y 1 podría ser por suicidio; los demás, por asuntos más trágicos o involuntarios, si cabe.




*A.G.C.S
‏@presidenteagcs
*
_Seguimos apoyando a @sosdesaparecido entra en nuestra web y *regístrate como piloto solidario de #drones. Todos podemos colaborar*_










ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (28 Sep 2016)

Hoy muere oficialmente el niño pintor de Málaga después de 29 años desaparecido, lo pide la familia, uno de los mayores misterios de España.


David Guerrero: El

qué pensáis que le pudo pasar?.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Sep 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido 
*

ℹ*si os llega un mensaje d voz,vía wasap,donde nos dicen q dos personas en una furgoneta blanca, están intentado raptar niños. 
! FALSO !*








p.s. Anne B., ahora no tengo tiempo; en otro momento te digo mi opinión sobre David Guerrero...

ienso:


----------



## Maricha51 (28 Sep 2016)

En algún sitio he leído que tampoco había tanta gente por la zona. Aunque segurísimo que si había mucha policía de paisano.
Es un caso muy extraño.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Sep 2016)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (29 Sep 2016)

Alegría por los que aparecen a salvo.


La verdad que es muy raro, esa calle además estaba vigilada por la visita de la reina, desde luego que el chico sólo no se fue y no puede vivir sin dinero ni casa, llegaron a decir que un primo lo ayudó a ir a Suiza, pero no me creo que un niño que era introvertido y si no tenia problemas en casa para qué se va a ir y preocupar a su familia?

No le vio ningún vecino? y los conductores ? para saber si se llego a subir y los de la entrevista si no llego a hacerla porque no llamaron a los padres enseguida?
luego esta el dibujo ese del viejo suizo.


Y en cuanto a tema desapariciones, podría a ver ocurrido una desgracia, una niña se perdió en el partido de Nadal y menos mal que la madre empezó a llamarla a gritos y el partido se paro y todo el mundo empezó a buscarla y la encontraron pero la llega a agarrar un mal nacido y se la lleva. PUFF.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (30 Sep 2016)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Sep 2016)

somadivloon dijo:


> A mi lo del partido me suena a psico están erre que erre con llamar la atención justo ahora con l@s desaparecid@s. Solo cuando es oportuno para sus propositos.



cuando mi peque tenia 4 años y medio se me perdio durante 5 minutos en un leroy merlin , fueron los 5 minutos mas angustiosos de mi vida.
Gritando como un loco por los pasillos, osea que no me extraña lo de la madre
esa, yo paro el partido y la coronacion del rey si hace falta


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Sep 2016)

*ALERTA INTERNACIONAL*








*En España desaparecen, de media, cinco personas cada día*












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Oct 2016)

SeñorDonLoco, sobre la última "niña" (no tan niña), no lo tengo claro, puesto que la familia no autoriza a difundir por SOS DESAPARECIDOS; podría ser que se hubiera limitado a pasar unas horas en casa de una amiga; la policía lo niega. Es una pena que transcienda su vida por el ansia de protagonismo que han despertado los medios en familiares y amigos para imitar a otros casos mediáticos, creyendo que esos excesos son beneficiosos. 

Si se confirma oficialmente que apareció ayer (?), ¿podrías borrar su foto?


ienso:


----------



## Ayios (1 Oct 2016)

La de Carabanchel por lo visto ya ha aparecido.

Desde lo de Diana Quer, los medios han decidido que van a publicitar todos los casos en los que un menor llegue tarde a casa o se quede en casa de unos amigos sin avisar a sus padres.

Con tal de ganar dinero con los enlaces y con tal de rellenar tiempo en Ana Rosa, parece que les da igual el aumentar la alarma social sin justificación. O quizá es lo que buscan precisamente para que la gente esté más pendiente de la mierda que sueltan por televisión.


----------



## eloy_85 (2 Oct 2016)

tema las crias de aluche y tres cantos.

Se da la alerta de desaparicion, tratando de buscar ayuda, información, etc y luego se limitan a decir "ya ha aparecido"

Y donde cojones estaba durante tres días? Me parece un cachondeo que no den más información.

Enviado mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ayios (2 Oct 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


> tema las crias de aluche y tres cantos.
> 
> Se da la alerta de desaparicion, tratando de buscar ayuda, información, etc y luego se limitan a decir "ya ha aparecido"
> 
> ...



Pues obviamente se habían escapado de casa o estaban con algún amigo o conocido y cuando se les acaba el dinero vuelven. Casos así hay miles todos los años pero ahora parece que va a salir en la portada de El País cada niña que llegue tarde a casa.


----------



## eloy_85 (2 Oct 2016)

y que responsabilidades civiles $$ tiene eso?
Me parece de chiste


Enviado mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-oct-2016 at 17:18 ----------

Ahora entiendo que las autoridades se lo tomen como lo que es

Enviado mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Oct 2016)

*Asociación Sosdesaparecidos

A petición de la familia

ACTUALIZACION ALERTA SIGUE DESAPARECIDA*

#PobraDoCaramiñal #ACoruña #Lugo #SantiagoDeCompostela #Vigo #Orense #Pontevedra #sosdesaparecidos #guardiacivil #colaboracionfc









Asociación Sosdesaparecidos

*POR PETICIÓN DE LA FAMILIA ACTIVAMOS
ALERTA INTERNACIONAL PAÍSES ÁRABES*

الدول العربية التنبيه الدولية 

A Petición de la Familia
طلب الأسرة
#Marruecos #المغرب #Argelia #الجزائ #Túnez #تون #Libia #ليبيا #Egipto #مصر #SaharaOccidental #الصحراء #الغربية #Siria #سور











Spoiler



Raro, raro, pero menos raro.

OTROS... por separado


*Buscando a Diana María Quer López-Pinel*

El siguiente facebook se creó el mismo día de la desaparición

*Ayuda Diana María Quer*




ienso:


----------



## Maricha51 (2 Oct 2016)

Ayios dijo:


> Pues obviamente se habían escapado de casa o estaban con algún amigo o conocido y cuando se les acaba el dinero vuelven. Casos así hay miles todos los años pero ahora parece que va a salir en la portada de El País cada niña que llegue tarde a casa.



Pues que avisen por teléfono o que se atengan a los gastos ocasionados por sus tonterías. Que los repongan en trabajos sociales. Así matan dos pájaros de un tiro.


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Oct 2016)

esto de las desapariciones es un chiste y un negocio. 9 de cada 10 son mentira


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (6 Oct 2016)

RECORDAMOS SIGUE DESAPARECIDO


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (6 Oct 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (6 Oct 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Oct 2016)

REMEMBER


*Web Oficial de la Guardia Civil

Colaboración ciudadana

Personas desaparecidas*


En esta sección se muestran las fotografías de personas que se hallan desaparecidas y se ofrece la posibilidad a los ciudadanos que posean información la oportunidad de comunicar cualquier dato sobre las mismas.

Con el fin de facilitar la búsqueda al usuario se ofrece la posibilidad de filtrar la búsqueda de la persona de interés por un término, o a través de la localidad de residencia del desaparecido.

La Guardia Civil a través de la Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano atenderá las comunicaciones de los ciudadanos que deseen aportar datos sobre las personas desaparecidas o ampliar la información sobre las mismas.

Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano de la Guardia Civil:

*Teléfono: 900 101 062
FAX: 900 102 062 
Email: sugerencias@guardiacivil.es
*



*Guardia Civil 
‏@guardiacivil*

*062*

_Cuenta verificada_





*CONSEJOS*






































*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
Los desaparecidos son de Todos. Invita a tus contactos a seguirnos y ayudar en la difusión de las alertas 





​

*ESTADÍSTICAS DE DESAPARECIDOS*


























*Otras Asociaciones de Personas Desaparecidas*

ADESEPA

Asociación de Familiares y Amigos de Desaparecidos de la Comunidad Valenciana. Presidente Don Salvador Dominguez Montero, domicilio social en Avd. 25 d'abril nº 27-5, C.P. 46400 Cullera-Valencia. Teléfono de contacto 629.1142.70. Email: adesepa@hotmail.com. Página web
PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAï¿½A ASOCIACION ADESEPA

INTER-SOS

Agrupació de Familiars de Desapareguts, Presindente Don Manuel Jaime Lorente. Domicilio social en calle Alcalde Ferrer i Monés nº 1-2-1, C.P. 080820 de El Prat de Llobregat-Barcelona. Web Inter-SOS, Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas sin Causa Aparente - INTER-SOS Asociación de familiares de personas desaparecidas sin causa aparente.

SOS-VÍCTIMAS

Presidente Don Juantxo Dominguez, Sede social en Avd. de Baztan nº 4-entresuelo izquierda, C.P. 20012 Donostia San Sebastián. Email: juantxo.d@euskalnet.net


*A.G.C.S
‏@presidenteagcs
*
_Seguimos apoyando a @sosdesaparecido entra en nuestra web y *regístrate como piloto solidario de #drones. Todos podemos colaborar*_


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (7 Oct 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Oct 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




*En España desaparecen cinco personas cada día​*




ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (8 Oct 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *D.E.P.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero esta estadística no se difunde, ¿por qué? Ah ya, porque puede suscitar preguntas incómodas.

Para los vagos que no quieran hacer una sencilla multiplicación:

*EN ESPAÑA DESAPARECEN 1.825 PERSONAS CADA AÑO*​


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

Los datos definitivos indican que hasta finales del año pasado desaparecían en España *cinco personas al día*, pero van en aumento.

Solo este año se han denunciado unas 2.200 desapariciones en España.

*Hay 14.000 desaparecidos en España; de ellos, unos 1.200 desaparecidos son niños*.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Oct 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Oct 2016)

*ALGUNOS DE LOS MILES DE DESAPARECIDOS EN LA ACTUALIDAD*









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Oct 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (12 Oct 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Oct 2016)

*Pedro Matías Sánchez Riesco, desaparecido el 26 de marzo de 2009 en Gijón (Asturias)*























D.Q.



Spoiler



_Otro copipegui sobre D.Q. "por si eso"_

"La Voz de Taín" va tarde con el cambio de jueza. Hace un mes que lo contábamos en burbuja con todo lujo de detalles (se pueden ver varios spoiler en el hilo de desaparecidos (ver mi firma).

Por otra parte, para los que no entendían que los padres se fueran a Madrid...

*El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer dio señal en Madrid en la noche de su desaparición*

_La misma noche en la que desapareció Diana Quer, su teléfono móvil dio señal en Madrid. Los investigadores estuvieron despistados con esta pista. La explicación más lógica es que su móvil estuviera sincronizado con otro dispositivo que se hubiera encendido en la capital._


Y, ligado a esto, algo que también decíamos en burbuja desde el día 7 de septiembre...

Tenemos pruebas más que suficientes (y los investigadores también) de que alguien -que podría ser la propia Diana, o no, pero sabiendo que todos sus elementos electrónicos fueron requisados... ejem ejem-; decía que *alguien está utilizando las cuentas de twitter de Diana Quer, con lo que eso supone de acceso a su mensajería privada y su comunicación con las personas a las que sigue con sus cuentas desde cualquier sitio*, hasta desde un ciber, en el pasado, en el presente y en el futuro. Es decir, con las cuentas de twitter de Diana, activas y usándose, que lo están, se pueden estar comunicando en privado y borrando los mensajes sin que salte ninguna antena de telefonía ni similar.

Los cambios visibles más llamativos -personas a las que sigue, me gusta, borrado de tuits, etc.- suelen suceder en días festivos y fines de semana; que a mí me conste, el último ha sido el día 12 de octubre. 

Entre los muchos casos, enlazo un ejemplo público y publicado.


*Las cuentas de Diana Quer @dianaquer y @diana_quer comenzaron a seguir ayer al usuario @OTROGUAPOSUELTO ¿Hack? 18:15 - 9 oct. 2016*



















Añado que ese usuario al que siguió Diana, por lo que ya podía comunicarle en privado, empezó a seguir una de las cuentas de Diana Quer un par de días después (por lo que ya podrían comunicarse los dos en privado), y borrar, claro... A ese mismo usuario le había retuiteado Diana un mes y pico antes de desaparecer.

Pero este es solo un ejemplo reciente; hay otros anteriores, más llamativos.







Danielator dijo:


> 1 Los movimientos en twitter De Dianis tienen explicación.
> 
> 2 Si yo te sigo a ti y tu tu tienes perfil privado, tendrás que aceptarme. Puedes hacerlo 2 meses después. Entonces aparecerá en mi muro que sigo a una persona más, aunque yo realicé la acción hace 2 meses.
> 
> ...



No es así, ya que tus condicionantes son erróneos en este caso. He numerado tus frases para no repetir...

1.  No tienen más explicación que el acceso a su cuenta.

2. Si tú me sigues a mí y mi cuenta era y es pública, aparece en el acto que me sigues y aumenta el nº de mis seguidores y el nº de a los que sigues. Este es el caso de Diana Quer, sin condicionantes supuestos.

3. Si desaparece un retuit en mi cuenta y el usuario que publicó el tuit original no lo ha borrado, entonces es que yo he quitado el retuit. Es el caso de Diana Quer, sin suposiciones.

4. Si otro dispositivo, de Diana Quer o de otra persona (el dispositivo), asociado a su nº de tfno. se conectó en Madrid es porque estaba en Madrid (el dispositivo). Lo demás sería elucubrar, como lo es el decir que en cinco horas y media no podía haber llegado Diana a Madrid, con la cantidad de helicópteros que aterrizan y "desaterrizan" en Galicia.

*CONCLUSIÓN
*
*ALGUIEN, Diana Quer/otro/otros, está usando dos de sus cuentas de twitter.

ALGUIEN conectó la noche de su desaparición en Madrid un dispositivo asociado al nº de tfno. de Diana Quer.*


Así todo..., aunque esto hace tiempo que yo lo explicaba aquí.





Enmas dijo:


> 1. Bueno esa tu explicación porque claro que tiene más explicación que alguien esta accediendo a su cuenta. Por ejemplo, el último usuario al que Diana según tú ha seguido, ya lo seguia de hace tiempo, de hecho como bien dices, le habia hecho RT en algunas ocasiones, con lo cual no es que lo haya seguido ahora sino que ahora se ve como seguido en primera posición, puede ser por: que el usuario se haya desactivado la cuenta unas horas o dias, y que al volver a activarla, al ser una cuenta con muchos seguidores, twitter le de prioridad y la suba arriba de los seguidores o bien que en el momento en que esta cuenta sigue a Diana, como ella ya lo seguia, por el mismo motivo, se vea en primer lugar.
> 
> 2. Que aumente o disminuya el nº de seguidores, parece mentira que a día de hoy todavía estemos con esas, pasa como en su IG, en el momento en que una cuenta queda inactiva por x o por y motivos, si tú la seguías o te seguía, bajan tus seguidores/seguidos y viceversa, y como este te podría dar unos cuantos motivos más de porque bailan el número de seguidores o seguidos. Sin yo quitar ni seguir a nadie me pasa a mi todos los días que me bailan los seguidores.
> 
> ...




2. Si no mutilamos los textos y sacamos de contexto la parte menos interesante, mejor. Yo decía: "Si tú me sigues a mí y mi cuenta era y es pública, aparece en el acto que me sigues y aumenta el nº de mis seguidores y el nº de a los que sigues. Este es el caso de Diana Quer, sin condicionantes supuestos. Parece mentira que a día de hoy todavía estemos con esas. 

Con las demás no estoy de acuerdo porque, sencillamente, no son ciertas en este caso. Entre otras cosas, es falso que antes siguiera a los nuevos que ha seguido.

Sobre tener que demostrarlo, en el juzgado, si fuera el caso, pero los que lo tienen que saber lo saben, como he dicho en el primer post. No voy a entrar en echarle tiempo a esto. Si a alguien le interesa que lo mire y juzgue por él mismo.

Sorry, pero ahí dejo los apuntes, las comprobaciones pertinentes las puede hacer cualquiera. 

Ojo, que estamos hablando del mismo suceso en dos cuentas de twitter con diferentes personas a las que seguía y diferentes tuits. ¡Esa estadística!



*EDITO Y PONGO ABAJO ALGUNAS PRUEBAS*




"La Voz de Taín" va tarde con el cambio de jueza. Hace un mes que lo contábamos en burbuja con todo lujo de detalles (se pueden ver varios spoiler en el hilo de desaparecidos (ver mi firma).

Por otra parte, para los que no entendían que los padres se fueran a Madrid...

*El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer dio señal en Madrid en la noche de su desaparición*

_La misma noche en la que desapareció Diana Quer, su teléfono móvil dio señal en Madrid. Los investigadores estuvieron despistados con esta pista. La explicación más lógica es que su móvil estuviera sincronizado con otro dispositivo que se hubiera encendido en la capital._


Y, ligado a esto, algo que también decíamos en burbuja desde el día 7 de septiembre...

Tenemos pruebas más que suficientes (y los investigadores también) de que alguien -que podría ser la propia Diana, o no, pero sabiendo que todos sus elementos electrónicos fueron requisados... ejem ejem-; decía que *alguien está utilizando las cuentas de twitter de Diana Quer, con lo que eso supone de acceso a su mensajería privada y su comunicación con las personas a las que sigue con sus cuentas desde cualquier sitio*, hasta desde un ciber, en el pasado, en el presente y en el futuro. Es decir, con las cuentas de twitter de Diana, activas y usándose, que lo están, se pueden estar comunicando en privado y borrando los mensajes sin que salte ninguna antena de telefonía ni similar.

Los cambios visibles más llamativos -personas a las que sigue, me gusta, borrado de tuits, etc.- suelen suceder en días festivos y fines de semana; que a mí me conste, el último ha sido el día 12 de octubre. 

Entre los muchos casos, enlazo un ejemplo público y publicado.


*Las cuentas de Diana Quer @dianaquer y @diana_quer comenzaron a seguir ayer al usuario @OTROGUAPOSUELTO ¿Hack? 18:15 - 9 oct. 2016*






























Añado que ese usuario al que siguió Diana, por lo que ya podía comunicarle en privado, empezó a seguir una de las cuentas de Diana Quer un par de días después (por lo que ya podrían comunicarse los dos en privado), y borrar, claro... A ese mismo usuario le había retuiteado Diana un mes y pico antes de desaparecer.

Pero este es solo un ejemplo reciente; hay otros anteriores, más llamativos.



*EDITO Y PONGO ALGUNAS PRUEBAS DE LO DICHO MÁS ARRIBA*, AUNQUE REPETIRÉ POST

*22/09/2016 
SIGUIENDO a 538
TWEETS 3766*









*08/10/2016 
SIGUIENDO a 539
TWEETS 3766*










*13/10/2016 
SIGUIENDO a 539
TWEETS 3761*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Oct 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido 
*
ℹ*Gracias a vuestra difusión d nuestras alertas. Hoy otra familia han podido abrazar a su ser querido desaparecido.*

ienso:

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 18:26 ----------

ATENCIÓN

*Cruz Roja CV
‏@CruzRojaCV*

*Relevo del equipo de búsqueda del hombre desaparecido en Valencia @CruzRojaEsp @CRE_Emergencias @sosdesaparecido
*








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Oct 2016)

_*REMEMBER*_










DQ



Spoiler



MÁS COPIPEGI POR SI ESO

"Como decíamos ayer", tras el acto de presencia del Superjuez, entra en acción "La Voz de Taín", ¡y avalada por la Policía Local de Rianxo!; luego, pronto tendremos acusado/s y será entonces cuando se levante el secreto de sumario con el pretexto de que se pueda/n defender...

*Policía Local Rianxo
‏@PLRianxo



*
*Testigos declaran haber visto a Diana Quer con un hombre en Taragoña antes de desaparecer*


Ojo, que no es lo mismo que lo diga un medio de comunicación que una *afirmación propia de la Policía Local, como en este caso*, aunque después y además "lapolilocal" enlace a la noticia mediática.


Interesante por si nadie los ha puesto los informes y comentarios de los dos facebook buscando a DMQ (el de la gente del padre y el de la gente de la madre).


*Ayuda Diana MarÃ*a Quer | Facebook



Buscando a Diana MarÃ*a Quer LÃ³pez-Pinel | Facebook*


p.s. *helter skelter*, la hora del "Morena, ven aquí/p'acá" _parece que_ fue otra muy distinta a la que ha transcendido 





hefesto dijo:


> Que sabe la mami para decir que puede estar en EEUU y en concreto en unos estados,algun amigo de la familia solia ir por esos estados?,



¿Algún mensaje privado y/o la IP de conexión a ciertas RRSS en las que se puede utilizar mensajería privada?

Los nodos de entrada y salida no engañan.

No se suele aceptar hacer una búsqueda tan amplia y lejana si no hay indicios...


p.s. Por cierto, desde las últimas capturas que puse aquí, ha vuelto a haber cambios en una de sus cuentas de twitter (+, -, -, +, -).



Al margen de cómo sea la familia de Diana Quer y de cómo traten el caso en los grandes medios y en los foros de Internet, no se sabe si su caso es una desaparición voluntaria o forzosa; no se puede excluir que su caso esté dentro de la trata de personas o cosas peores, si las hubiera.

DUELEN TODOS LOS DESAPARECIDOS


_La *trata de personas o comercio de personas* es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de esclavitud reproductiva, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._



Decíamos el 22 de agosto, en el spoiler del post 250 del siguiente hilo

*Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas* 

que la alerta por la desaparición se emitió a las 10:16 del 22 de agosto y que *Diana Quer desapareció el 22 de agosto*.

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido

ALERTA DESAPARECIDA 
#desaparecido #sosdesaparecidos #Missing #España #Caramiñal #ACoruña

10:16 - 22 ago. 2016
*









*Diana Quer desapareció el 22 de agosto*


*Su hermana Valeria **dice que hoy, 20 de octubre, hace 2 meses que desapareció Diana Quer*.


_*Ha aparecido tu hermana?*

*No pero va a aparecer
*

*Cuanto hace q no está?*

*Hoy 2 meses*
_





azule dijo:


> Segunda historia....no ví ayer el programa, hoy hay que resgistrarse para verlo.
> Para otros programas de la sexta no.
> Pues nada, me quedaré sin verlo...





Equipo de Investigación Capitulo 167 - 22 Octubre 2016 - YouTube



NOTA

En la web sigue pidiendo registrarse. Es posible que lo censuren en youtube.


p.s. Lo puse antes y, cuando lo iba a editar para poner una NOTA, lo borré por error. Sorry.







Gabimans dijo:


> Yo pienso que no vale la pena el pique entre foreros.
> 
> Es verdad que hay quien va de Máster and comander como si lo supiera todo de todo pero también está bien ...
> No se...a mi me gusta leer opiniones muy diferentes a las mías siempre que sea con respeto y argumentos.
> ...




La mía, *secuestro y canje*. 


Y, encima, creo que con _enfrentamiento_ PN y GC (por un lado), GC autóctona y UCO (por otro).





azule dijo:


> Lo de secuestro y canje no te pillo.




Con los narco-traficantesDeCualquierCosa-tratantes... _pillados_ pueden suceder varias cosas, entre ellas:

- En prisión para estar protegidos (no sería el caso).

- Secuestro (mediante engaño, normalmente) y canje por _prisionero_ o _acusado_. 

La UCO sería el cuerpo adecuado para resolverlo, pero tendría que estar viva (y demostrarlo) y hacerlo con mucho sigilo porque está prohibido en España (aunque se aplicó en varios casos de gente de supuestas ONG o turistas)...


p.s. Espero haberme explicado. Sorry, no puedo explicártelo en privado 

_Edito_. El uso de redes sociales (y su mensajería privada) podría ser un leve un indicio de esta opción o más (imaginación libre), según mi opinión.






azule dijo:


> Torrente tú que tienes más amistades en estos lares, mira a ver si los de SOS hacen una llamada a la interpole porque con el tiempo que este criminal lleva suelto..el defcon 4 debería ya estar decretado, no sabemos ni si a salido de Galicia, imaginaros lo que puede hacer si llega a nucleos poblacionales más densos que la desperdigada galicia...se multiplican sus posibilidades de actuación exponencialemente. Además no deja huellas, es altamente peligroso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Azule, yo lo único que tengo es *una apuesta en la porra del foro*:

*Secuestro y canje*.

Para que tenga éxito deben darse condiciones:

- *Que esté viva *y se demuestre (los indicios de movimientos en las RRSS podrían ir por ahí, y la mensajería privada de estas redes, más).

- *Que el padre se dedique plenamente* al asunto y aporte lo que haga falta.

- *Que no se abra el sumario*, para lo que debe evitarse tener acusados, ya que si lo hubiera, tendría que abrirse en parte para dar opción de defenderse y que no se lo carguen por indefensión.

- *Que no haya acusados* por la propia naturaleza del canje y al margen del sumario.

- *Que intervengan las FFSS especializadas*; en este caso, la UCO.

- *Que tome la palabra el "Ministro de Interior"*, de alguna manera, para que se fíen los de "La Trata".

- *Que se despiste al personal *con una búsqueda por todos los medios, también internacional.

Etc., etc., etc.

Por lo que el supuesto secuestrador podría ser de Galicia o de cualquier sitio, próximo o no, de cuidabosques, pescador o lo que sea, incluso de la Marina mercante (con acceso a entrar y salir sin visados de los pasajeros en donde tenga convenios), o del comercio en grandes contenedores, etc., etc., etc.

Mal pinta el asunto, pero no creo que nos digan nada de la verdad más allá de lo que podamos observar; el final podría ser cualquiera...





Cíess dijo:


> Buenos días, no sé si ya se ha publicado.
> 
> 404 - Diario de Arousa - Las noticias de Vilagarcía, O Salnés, O Barbanza y Ulla-Umia.




Parece que han borrado la noticia.

La copio en spoiler tal como la pusieron y aclaro debajo.




Spoiler



*A POBRA - Diana Quer vivió malas experiencias con el novio que posteriormente la estuvo amenazando*


“Te vas a ir escarná”. Ese es uno de los mensajes en tono amenazante que, pese a no tener un destinatario directo, el entorno de Diana Quer apunta que le dirigía a la joven madrileña desaparecida un exnovio de Toledo -rompió su relación con él hace año y medio-, y con el que previamente había vivido malas o traumáticas experiencias.






_Los mensajes amenazantes iban acompañados de imágenes de mal gusto_

“Te vas a ir escarná”. Ese es uno de los mensajes en tono amenazante que, pese a no tener un destinatario directo, el entorno de Diana Quer apunta que le dirigía a la joven madrileña desaparecida un exnovio de Toledo con el que rompió su relación hace año y medio, y que previamente había vivido dos malas o traumáticas experiencias. Se trata del mismo que supuestamente la amenazó desde su cuenta de facebook. De hecho, es el único mensaje que permanece en la misma -es del 15 de abril de 2015- después de que decidiera borrar cualquier otro que mantuviera ese mismo todo hacia la adolescente. Vinculado a ellos, esa expareja incluyó imágenes de mal gusto y desagradables, como es la de una máquina trituradora.

Según fuentes cercanas a la muchacha, su padre, Juan Carlos Quer, fue el que tras ser conocedor de lo que pasaba en esa relación sentimental le recomendó que dejase al chico al que veía problemático. Ella, pese a estar muy enamorada de él, acabó dejándolo. La Guardia Civil, que ya investigara a ese joven, tuvo conocimiento de esos mensajes esa red social a través de un correo electrónico que el 4 de octubre pasado le envió una persona que tuvo acceso a esa información. De todos modos, ese muchacho no es sospechoso y no se encontraron evidencias de que estuviera en Galicia la noche de la desaparición.





Ese chico subió esa imagen a principios de 2014 y no le veo relación con nada macabro.

Yo interpretaría esa imagen con ese mensaje, algo así:

*"Te vas a ir descarná"*

*"Si solo haces fumar, te vas a quedar en los huesos, muy delgada*".

La palabra "*escarná*", en Toledo y en cualquier parte (_descarnada_) significa separar la carne de los huesos, pero dirigida a una persona significa *delgada*, *descarnar=adelgazar*, y se usa como contrario de encarnada (entrada en carnes...). Yo lo asociaría a la anorexia de Diana.


p.s. Para *poner enlaces en burbuja*, cuando pegues la dirección, *borra* esto:

*h t t p : / / w w w .*

Para leer en una dirección que ya era incorrecta, en el navegador, *borra* desde la exclamación* ! *hasta la siguiente barra* / *(ambas inclusive).




Cometa dijo:


> *La foto es del 5 de agosto de 2014* fecha en la que no conocía a Diana, según dijo ayer a "Espejo Público"y el comentario, que iba acompañado de un vídeo de gitanos que luego quitó es del 15 de abril de 2015 fecha y se puede comprobar en el twitter de Diana que estaban estupendamente.




Pues sí, a eso me refería en mi post anterior.



Spoiler



Ese chico subió esa imagen a principios de 2014 y no le veo relación con nada macabro.

Yo interpretaría esa imagen con ese mensaje, algo así:

*"Te vas a ir descarná"*

*"Si solo haces fumar, te vas a quedar en los huesos, muy delgada*".

La palabra "*escarná*", en Toledo y en cualquier parte (_descarnada_) significa separar la carne de los huesos, pero dirigida a una persona significa *delgada*, *descarnar=adelgazar*, y se usa como contrario de encarnada (entrada en carnes...). Yo lo asociaría a la anorexia de Diana.

A mí me parece una broma normal en una pareja.

Lo que no me parece normal es darla por muerta, que no digo que no lo esté; pero para mí hay más indicios del tipo "Trata de personas" con engaños, como casi siempre hasta que son capturadas, y con cualquiera de sus muchos objetivos.

El perfil de la madre no me encaja en nada; pero desde luego, no lo veo coherente con que hubiera participado en algo que llevara a su muerte (el futuro, entonces, podría ser muy cruel con ella); el del padre, tampoco. En fin, que son diferentes maneras de ver en donde poco podemos ver (lo del vaso medio lleno y tal).



Y es más... En esa fecha Diana y *ese novio* estaban bien; y si _ahora_ se hubiese sentido amenazada por ese, dudo mucho que mantuviera en su twitter imágenes como estas y los textos correspondientes...


Del 23 de abril de 2015








Del 28 de abril de 2015

_Buenaas nochees_ 







Del 30 de abril de 2015











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Oct 2016)

*


Y...

ALGUNAS HISTORIAS DE DESAPARECIDOS
*


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (16 Oct 2016)

Ya estaba la alerta, pero adjunto una intervención de su familia

La misteriosa huida de Iván, desaparecido en Galicia a la vez que Diana Quer













La familia maneja dos teorías: brote psicótico o problema psicológico (a los 10 años tuvo problemas de depresión), y captación por alguna secta o huida con alguien de internet (tenía pocos amigos y se pasaba el tiempo libre chateando).

Así lo explican su padre y su hermana por la radio. Se quejan de la diferencia de trato y medios respecto a Diana Quer. Ellos han hecho batidas por el monte, donde un testigo dijo verlo, y también han utilizado un dron. No les consta que la policía hayan peinado la zona. Además les dicen que no han podido rastrear su actividad por internet.

Radio san vicente en sosdesaparecidos en mp3(09/10 a las 10:07:47) 34:50 13239459 - iVoox
2016-10-6 Elena en el País de los Horrores. Noelia Mingo; Fermín Mayorga; Sos Desaparecidos Iván Durán en Podcast ELENA EN EL PAÍS DE LOS HORRORES en mp3(11/10 a las 13:34:38) 01:59:59 13269384 - iVoox


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:

















ℹ*#DíaEuropeoContralaTrata Detrás:esclavitud y desaparición, vulneración DDHH, especialmente libertad e integridad mujeres #tomaconciencia
*

_La *trata de personas o comercio de personas* es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de esclavitud reproductiva, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (20 Oct 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Oct 2016)

*Cruz Roja Bizkaia
‏@CruzRojaBizkaia
*
A petición de *@112_SOSDeiak, activado el equipo de #Búsqueda de #CruzRoja*; persona desaparecida en #Zeberio.
#mendian



*VOSTeuskadi Cuenta verificada
‏@VOSTeuskadi*

#Zeberio Varón de 75 años desaparecido. *Servicios de emergencia movilizados*. #desagertuta #mendian


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Oct 2016)

*Cruz Roja Bizkaia
‏@CruzRojaBizkaia*

#Búsqueda #Desaprecido #Zeberio #mendian 
El equipo de #CruzRoja, junto a los servicios de emergencia, realizando labores de rastreo.













:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:
























































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Oct 2016)

:Aplauso:










_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._





ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (25 Oct 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Oct 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*






















MCh



Spoiler



*Caso Manuela Chavero: Un hombre con el que se relacionó en internet, principal sospechoso
*
Las investigaciones se centran en un individuo muy violento que vive en la zona donde desapareció Manuela. Podría haberse sentido «engañado» al enterarse de que la mujer habría establecido contacto con otras personas


La Guardia Civil centra sus pesquisas, sin descartar otras hipótesis, en un individuo, de carácter muy violento, que tuvo relaciones con Manuela Chavero, la mujer de Monesterio (Badajoz) desaparecida desde el pasado 5 de julio, según han informado a LA RAZÓN fuentes conocedoras del caso. La relación entre este individuo, que vive en la zona, y la desaparecida se habría establecido, o al menos mantenido en el tiempo, mediante mensajes a través de las redes sociales, independientemente de los contactos personales que pudieron tener en varias ocasiones.

La investigación realizada por la Comandancia de Badajoz conjuntamente con agentes de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO), que hicieron un pormenorizado estudio de las llamadas telefónicas y contactos telemáticos de Chavero, permitió centrar las pesquisas en dos o tres individuos, aunque uno de ellos era, por su perfil personal, el que ofrece más sospechas.
Hubo que analizar y establecer los correspondientes perfiles, cientos de llamadas y mensajes para no dejar ningún hilo suelto.

También ha sido investigado el marido de Chavero, ya que tienen bienes en común, pero el día de la desaparición se encontraba en Sevilla, con los hijos de ambos. El hecho de que en esa misma jornada protagonizara un incidente en un bar hizo sospechar a algunos que se trataba de una maniobra para tener más afianzada su coartada.

Ese estudio de los contactos telefónicos y telemáticos de Chavero permitió saber que intercambiaba mensajes con varias amistades masculinas, hecho este que se produjo después de que se realizaran los trámites de separación.
Actualmente existen numerosas redes en el ciberespacio para que personas adultas puedan conocerse y, en muchos casos, establecer citas personales con el fin de comprobar si la apariencia y personalidad coinciden con la que se ofrece en las páginas web.

Expertos han advertido en ocasiones sobre la peligrosidad que pueden conllevar este tipo de espacios para la amistad u otro tipo de relaciones, pero, al tratarse de personas adultas (no ocurre lo mismo con los menores) se presupone que tienen el suficiente conocimiento para evitar cualquier situación peligrosa.

Los investigadores trabajan con la hipótesis de que el principal sospechoso, con el que Chavero tuvo, al parecer, algún tipo de relación personal, se enteró de que la mujer mantenía esos contactos con otras personas y su reacción, dado su carácter, podría haber sido imprevisible. Sin causa que lo justifique, al no existir una relación formal, podría haberse sentido «engañado», con la consiguiente reacción de celos.

Las fuentes consultadas insisten en que se trata de la principal hipótesis de trabajo, sin que se hayan descartado otras que, al menos sobre el papel, tienen menos fuerza.

Los investigadores tratan de «abrochar» el caso con el mayor número de evidencias antes de presentárselo ante la autoridad judicial que dirige las diligencias de la desaparición de Manuela Chavero. Por ello, intentan acumular todos los datos posibles sobre este individuo antes de dar un paso determinante, como podría ser su detención. Lo que parece evidente es que las pesquisas marchan por buen camino y que el caso podría quedar resuelto en las próximas semanas.

Una vez más, la labor de investigación policial que desarrollan agentes de una comandancia, en este caso la de Badajoz, junto con la de carácter técnico, a cargo de los especialistas de la UCO, se demuestran fundamentales para el esclarecimiento de delitos, como ha ocurrido recientemente con el crimen de Pioz y la detención del presunto autor del cuádruple asesinato.

De hecho, agentes de la UCO realizaron, el pasado 23 de septiembre, un nuevo reconocimiento de la vivienda de Manuela Chavero. Su familia había requerido que esta unidad reforzara las pesquisas conocedores de los éxitos logrados en otros casos. Además, al haber concluido ya el informe sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer, ahora podrán reforzar las pesquisas que se realizan en Badajoz.

Manuela, en trámites de separación y con dos hijos de 14 y 6 años que se encuentran con el padre en Las Pajanosas (Sevilla), estuvo la noche del 4 de julio con una amiga, la última persona que la vio. La mujer regresó a su casa en las afueras de Monesterio, y ahí se perdió su rastro.
En el domicilio no había rastros de que se hubieran forzado puertas o ventanas o se hubieran producido hechos violentos. Sobre su cama estaban los pantalones que había llevado el día anterior; la luz del salón y de la cocina estaban encendidas, al igual que la televisión; y su cartera y su teléfono móvil también estaban allí. La última conexión a uno de los postes de la zona se produjo a las dos menos cinco minutos de la madrugada del 5 de julio.

El pasado día 15, más de 300 voluntarios, de la zona y llegados de otras zonas de España, y equipos de especialistas de la Guardia Civil realizaron una batida en los alrededores de Monesterio para tratar de encontrar algún indicio del paradero de Manuela Chavero. La batida concluyó sin éxito.
Fueron ocho horas de búsqueda en 15 zonas de rastreo en las que se peinaron 27 kilómetros lineales. Paco Lobatón, presidente de QSD Fundación Europea por las Personas Desaparecidas, organizadora de la batida, lamentó que este dispositivo no se realizara en los días siguientes a la desaparición de Manuela. Entre otras unidades de la Guardia Civil, participaron agentes del Servicios Aéreo, el Cinológico (perros) y el Grupo de Especialistas en Actividades Subacuáticas (GEAS). También estaban presentes 70 voluntarios de Cruz Roja Extremadura, además de vecinos, amigos y familiares de desaparecida.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Oct 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido 
*
*Concentración por Malen 
*
*Viernes 28 a las 17:30 hs.

Pinada Santa Ponsa.#Mallorca Necesitamos tu apoyo! Difunde por favor*















​










p.s. Mucha gente se queja de que no todos los desaparecidos son iguales; también en este foro de burbuja, pero pocos (excepto que haya morbo mediático, del que se quejan), muy pocos hacen algo para que se difunda la información neutra, difundiéndolo o haciendo siquiera un simple clic con una palabra cualquiera en este hilo. *Gracias a los que colaboráis con subir el hilo para mantenerlo arriba, agradecerlo o poner info, gracias a los que prestáis atención y/o difundís las alertas. Gracias, especialmente, a los pocos que en privado, en burbuja, han manifestado su voluntad y han buscado las formas de colaborar de manera muy importante con personas especializadas en la búsqueda de desaparecidos*.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Oct 2016)

*Buscan a un joven de Lousame, desaparecido en Ribeira (A Coruña)*



Spoiler



*Buscan a un joven de Lousame, desaparecido en Ribeira (A Coruña)*

Buscan a un joven desaparecido en Ribeira (A Coruña)

SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, 28 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) - La Guardia Civil busca a un joven de 24 años que permanece desaparecido desde la noche del miércoles 26 de octubre en el término municipal de Ribeira (A Coruña). Según han informado fuentes del Instituto Armado, a José Manuel Busto González, de 24 años años de edad y vecino de Lousame, se le vio la última vez en Ribeira en la tarde-noche del día 26. Las mismas fuentes han añadido que el desaparecido viaja en un vehículo Seat ...


MÁS y aclaración "de Lousame"


*El joven de Lousame se despidió con un mensaje de la chica que le gusta
*
La búsqueda policial continuó ayer sin éxito en Fisterra tanto por tierra como por mar


M. G. | 30.10.2016

Lousame. El joven de Lousame de 24 años desaparecido en la tarde-noche del pasado miércoles continúa sin ser localizado. A José Manuel Busto González se le perdió la pista en el cabo Fisterra, donde apareció su coche y a un kilómetro aproximadamente, junto al faro, sus efectos personales. La búsqueda se está centrando tanto por mar como por tierra, ya que las labores se llevaron a cabo ayer también por el monte.

El joven, que se encuentra a tratamiento médico, dejó un mensaje en la red social Instagram, en la que se dirige a una chica de nombre María que le gusta “moito”, pero a la que, según él, le atrae otra persona y reconoce que no tuvo el valor para saludarla. “_*Probablemente cando vexas esto xa estarei morto pero quero que sepas que me gustas*_”, con estas palabras comienza el escrito. Pese a todo, la familia no ha perdido la esperanza de encontrarlo con vida y se ha sumado a las labores de búsqueda.

En el operativo, que se reanudará hoy por otras zonas, participaron ayer un helicóptero y los buzos de la Guardia Civil, así como agentes de la Policía Local de Fisterra y voluntarios de Protección Civil, también de esa localidad.







Han encontrado *el cadáver de Vanessa Ferrer, la chica de 16 años*, citada en el post anterior como desaparecida en Chella (Valencia). Estaba desnuda y se encontraba a 30 metros de profundidad en una fosa. Han detenido a un chico de unos 23 años, con el que, al parecer, mantenía una "amistad". 

Pondremos la imagen de alerta desactivada tan pronto como esté elaborada.



_Edito para poner la imagen_


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




Spoiler




*Detienen a un joven del entorno de la adolescente desaparecida en Chella
*
El cuerpo de la joven, en paradero desconocido desde el miércoles, ha sido encontrado este viernes en una sima a 30 metros de profundidad







_Agentes de la Guardia Civil recorren el camino de acceso al lugar donde agentes del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) han localizado, en el fondo de una profunda sima, el cadáver desnudo de una joven en las inmediaciones de la localidad valenciana de Chella. / Manuel Bruque (EFE)_

La Guardia Civil ha detenido a un joven del entorno de la adolescente de 16 años cuyo cuerpo ha sido encontrado en la mañana de este viernes en las inmediaciones de Chella (Valencia). El joven de 23 años, novio de la víctima, ha sido trasladado al cuartel de la Benemérita de Xátiva.


La desaparición de Vanessa Ferrer, de 16 años, fue denunciada el jueves por su familia y se encontraba desaparecida desde el miércoles. El cadáver de la adolescente ha sido encontrado en una sima de la localidad a unos 30 metros de profundidad, cerca del casco urbano de Chella. El cuerpo de la chica, que ya ha sido identificado según fuentes de la investigación, estaba sin ropa. Se sospecha que podría haber sido forzada sexualmente. 




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Oct 2016)

ienso:


----------



## gfgfgf (30 Oct 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Buscan a un joven desaparecido en Ribeira (A Coruña)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tapar la cara de una menor cuando ya aparece muerta no tiene sentido, ya no la estás protegiendo a ella, es mas, tapando la cara puede ser que estés impidiendo que alguien que la reconociese y tenga información sobre lo que le ha ocurrido no lo haga (tapando la cara de la víctima en realidad estas protegiendo a sus asesinos)


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Oct 2016)

gfgfgf dijo:


> tapar la cara de una menor cuando ya aparece muerta no tiene sentido, ya no la estás protegiendo a ella, es mas, tapando la cara puede ser que estés impidiendo que alguien que la reconociese y tenga información sobre lo que le ha ocurrido no lo haga (tapando la cara de la víctima en realidad estas protegiendo a sus asesinos)




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo: me parecen argumentos más que suficientes contra los asesinos. 

Es uno de los desacuerdos que tenemos algunos amigos con esa asociación. Otro es el mensaje de concienciación: lo consideramos como un "arma" de creación de negatividad innecesaria y poco conveniente. Así se lo hemos manifestado en privado, pero el que manda manda y nosotros nos quedamos con la parte de lo bueno en la lucha por los desaparecidos. En todo caso, gracias por tu opinión y seguiremos insistiendo en transmitirles lo que dices, incluyendo tus argumentos.

En spoiler, el mensaje de concieciación al que me refiero, que, por desacuerdo, nunca he colaborado con su difusión...



Spoiler













ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Oct 2016)

Desaparece una mujer en Entrimo cuando estaba buscando setas en el monte



> 31/10/2016 10:27
> Una mujer de 40 años desapareció la pasada tarde en Entrimo. La víctima estaba recogiendo setas en una zona de bosque acompañada de una amiga. Precisamente, fue su compañera la que se puso en contacto con el 112 Galicia a las 19.00 horas de la pasada tarde para explicar que la acababa de perder de vista. Según relató, la mujer desaparecida no llevaba consigo el teléfono móvil. Además, explicó que llevaba ropa azul oscura y que hace poco que reside en la zona. El 112 Galicia puso en marcha un operativo de búsqueda. Alertaron a los miembros del GES de Lobios, a Protección Civil y a la Guardia Civil. Por el momento las tareas de rastreo transcurrieron sin éxito. Esta mañana ya se retomó el dispositivo, en el que están participando varios miembros del GES de Lobios y de Muíños y voluntarios de Protección Civil. En la pasada noche ya se llevaron a cabo varios rastreos en los que intervinieron dotaciones del GES, de Protección Civil y de la Guardia Civil


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Oct 2016)

Han sido *localizadas con vida*: 

-La desaparecida de *Entrimo* (Orense) y la menor, de 16 años, desaparecida en la localidad de *Sabiote* (Jaen).
:Aplauso:


_p.s. No disponemos de imágenes._

ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Oct 2016)

Ya está en las noticias.

Hallan viva a la mujer desaparecida cuando buscaba setas en Entrimo



> OURENSE 31/10/2016 11:35
> La mujer de 40 años que desapareció ayer por la tarde en Entrimo ha sido encontrada con vida y ha sido trasladada a un centro de atención sanitaria. Pasó la noche en una zanja. Se había perdido cuando estaba recogiendo setas en una zona de bosque acompañada de una amiga. Precisamente, fue su compañera la que se puso en contacto con el 112 Galicia a las 19.00 horas de la pasada tarde para explicar que la acababa de perder de vista. Según relató, la mujer desaparecida no llevaba consigo el teléfono móvil. Además, explicó que llevaba ropa azul oscura y que hace poco que reside en la zona. El 112 Galicia puso en marcha un operativo de búsqueda. Alertaron a los miembros del GES de Lobios, a Protección Civil y a la Guardia Civil. Por el momento las tareas de rastreo transcurrieron sin éxito. Esta mañana se retomó el dispositivo que ter,minó con éxito. Participaron varios miembros del GES de Lobios y de Muíños y voluntarios de Protección Civil. En la pasada noche ya se llevaron a cabo varios rastreos en los que intervinieron dotaciones del GES, de Protección Civil y de la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Oct 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:












*Guía de actuación con evidencias tecnológicas en casos de desaparecidos. Ver y/o descargar en pdf
*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Nov 2016)

*Asociaciones europeas y ONG que difunden imágenes de niños refugiados desaparecidos*








DQ


Spoiler



Por si las moscas...



Luz de Luna dijo:


> ALCOY,
> Yo también estoy sobrecogida, traspuesta...Hasta se me han caído los pelos de mi peluca
> Que una madre, que tiene desaparecida a su hija se alegre (de una noticia publicada, veraz o no) "que AÚN la GC no ha obtenido los datos, ni huellas, ni ADN del móvil de su hija", es para hacerse el harakiri‼‼
> 
> ...




*¿Y a quién no?*


*Recapitulemos*

Ya tenemos:

- *Chica rica y morbo *en todos los medios papel y digitales, radios y televisiones.

- *Whatsapp como punto de partida*, destacando el que recibe un amigo y no lo mira/contesta hasta el día siguiente.

- Un *teléfono que muere* por falta de batería.

- Un *teléfono que se conecta* a la antena cuando se supone que ya no está en manos de la chica.

- Un *juez Taín que habla, habiendo secreto* del sumario.

- Unos *guardias civiles, protagonistas de los libros de Taín*, que dirigen el caso y la investigación.

- Un *cambio de destino del juez instructor*, en pleno proceso de instrucción.

- Unas* propiedades de la chica que se trasladan a Madrid* para ser analizadas.

- Unas *redes sociales/Internet/blog *que dan pistas y autopistas para la investigación y el morbo.

- *"La Voz de Taín"*, digo de Galicia, lanzando la liebre mecánica, con eco por sus colaboradores en "Telajinco", como filtrado de los investigadores.

- El *Orfidal*, que no se nos olvide el Orfidal.

- Un *pantalón* (que no bikini) que estaba donde no debía estar y aparece cuando no debía aparecer.

- Un *padre que estaba solo en casa* (sin coartada).

- Una *madre* dormida en los momentos más inoportunos y con posible *amante* no-oficial. 

- Una *madre que ríe y ríe*, y un *padre serio serio*.

- Y mucho más...

Nos faltaba una cámara en la que se viera un coche con las *imágenes borrosas* y *una cuerda*. Pero *ya lo tenemos*...

*- Una cámara graba imágenes difusas* que podrían identificar el rastro de Diana Quer



Spoiler



*Una cámara graba imágenes que podrían identificar el rastro de Diana Quer* :8:



*- Había una cuerda *en el lugar en el que buscan a DQ, ¡y ha desaparecido!



Spoiler



*BOIRO – UNOS TROZOS DE CUERDA Y DE CINTA AMERICANA, DECISIVOS EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN SOBRE DIANA QUER, DESAPARECEN DE UN POZO DE LA ANTIGUA CONSERVERA BOIROMAR, EN O CHAZO* (ya lo puso *Maat*)






Spoiler






Maat dijo:


> Titular:
> 
> *Lo que faltaba: desaparecen dos objetos decisivos en la investigación de Diana.*
> 
> ...









Y unas *dudas*...


- *¿Habrán encontrado ya el rollo del que se cortó la cuerda?*

- *¿Y el semen de Jaramillo?
*
- *¿O se liarán con las memorias internas, las SIM, etc. por error al ponerlas en el mismo "frigorífico"?*


:8:


*Cambia* el hecho de que la UCO se haya hecho cargo del caso y haya echado la cerradura para que no entren los GC de Taín. De lo contrario, por lo demás, cualquiera diría que estaba hablando del caso Asunta en vez del Diana Quer.


Os pongo enlaces a twitter.

Lo voy a borrar dentro de un momento, cuando sepa/crea que algunos burbuinvestigadores los habéis copiado.

Por favor, no me citéis este post.



Spoiler



Tuit

VAALE op Twitter: "¡La aplicación musical.ly es súuuuper divertida! ¡Sígueme @ valeriaquer_ y échale un vistazo a mi vídeos musicales! [url]https://t.co/bGHDNA6kW5 https://t.co/aKBG6Elzir"[/url]

Me gusta a un* tuit de 9:15 - 24 oct. 2016*, por alguien que *se hizo el twitter en sept* y no tiene ningún tuit propio ni RT, ni siquiera los tuits obligatorios para registrarse 

Nisa (@nissa20051984) | Twitter

Ese alguien *sigue a Val y solo a Val*

Inloggen op Twitter

Tiene *3 me gusta*: uno a *DQ *y otro a *Val*

https://twitter.com/nissa20051984/likes

Empezó a seguir a Val desde que se hizo el twitter (la recíproca podría ser de seguir y dejar de seguir cuando se use para md u otros asuntos)

Inloggen op Twitter

NISa

O también 

*Nisa*


En resumen
Se hizo la cuenta en septiembre. En ese momento siguió a la única que sigue, Val. Da dos me gusta relacionados, a Val y a DQ, y uno a otra persona; el último MG a la hermana en el único tuit q ha puesto Val después de los hechos. Ninguna otra actividad visible, por lo que la búsqueda general, relacionada con el caso, te da cero resultados, pero puede comunicarse en privado solo y exclusivamente con la persona a la que sigue, con Val.







Spoiler



Me gustaría saber algo que no comprendo...

*¿Por qué algunos dais por muerta a Diana Quer con tanta seguridad? *

A veces pienso que si tendréis datos que los demás desconocemos. Yo no tengo ni un solo indicio de que esté muerta, y sí algunos que podrían corresponder a que estuviera viva (o no); ya sabéis, uso de redes sociales; en contra de lo que se dice en las TV, creo que hay cierta aparente despreocupación (excesiva) de algunas fuerzas de seguridad, de la madre, de la hermana, de los amigos, de los compañeros, de los profesores, etc.


*¿Por qué se habla, en medios de comunicación y en este mismo foro, sobre Diana como sinónimo de su teléfono?*

*¿Tenéis algún dato que indique que el teléfono y la chica viajaron juntos?*

Gracias.


_Edito_



Power dijo:


> Por aquí hay otros...
> burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/amistoso-...y-mujeres/814073-resumen-caso-diana-quer.html



Edita y *borra* esto, si quieres que funcione el enlace:

*h t t p : / / w w w.*

*resumen caso diana quer*

Lo mejor es copiar el título, seleccionar, enlazar con el símbolo de enlace, borrando en la pestaña que se abre la parte de la dirección URL que he puesto más arriba.

ienso:



*daphne*

_La verdad es que tienes razón. Yo no es lo que más me inclino a pensar, pero como posible, es posible. Y más desde que la GC dice que lo descarta, pero que TODAS las hipótesis están abiertas. Imaginemos que D está pasando una muy mala temporada familiar, sale de marcha y o bien queda con alguien o se encuentra con una persona de confianza, a quien le cuenta sus penas. Esa persona ( un hombre) le anima a largarse y le ofrece apoyo.Durante una hora discuten el tema y finalmente se decide.. Lo va a dejar todo atrás.. O bien ella o él se deshacen del teléfono (lo quiere dejar TODO), quizá sembrando la duda de si ha podido pasarle algo. Al día siguiente se forma el revuelo que conocemos y que en dos meses, lejos de cesar ha ido a más... No se atreve a volver, incluso desconozco si podría tener repercusiones legales.. La GC lo sabría y si se diera a conocer, la opinión pública reaccionaría fatal (dinero gastado, recursos, preferencia de este caso frente a otros). Madre y hermana lo sabrían y están happies... En fin, insisto, no es lo que yo creo, pero está dentro de lo que podría ser..
_


Entre estar muerta y estar viva y desaparecida por propia voluntad hay otras opciones, como la de estar viva contra su voluntad. Pero me gustaría saber si alguien considera que conoce algún indicio de que está viva.

Azule, lo del "mucho tiempo" creo que sería lo de menos; aquí se empezó a dar por muerta a DQ desde el primer momento; además, de desaparecidos durante años y años, voluntarios y forzados, que luego han aparecido vivos, está llena la historia.

El hecho de que ni siquiera el rumor de los auténticos ni los "falsos" secuestradores haya entrado en escena públicamente para pedir un rescate, ni siquiera a distancia, por ejemplo en México, además de otros indicios que puse en su día, me hace suponer que cualquier intento de este tipo no transciende porque no tiene éxito al saber "otra verdad". Se me ocurre el secuestro y canje, ya lo dije. 

Hay recientes detenidos en España, elementos muy "gordos" que a los mafiosos del crimen organizado, a los narcos, a los del tráfico de todo y a los de la trata de personas les gustaría liberar (¿intercambiar?). No sería la 1ª ni la última vez que se hace y en absoluto secreto, mientras se dan informaciones morbosas, ajenas a ello. 

¿Que puede estar muerta? Sí. ¿Y viva? También.

Pero todo indica que o alguien tiene indicios de que está muerta o a alguien le interesa transmitir esta opción como segura o no sé, pero sigo con mis dudas.

Ah, lo de que no han entrado a inspeccionar la casa Azul, de verdad, es de risa. Si está allí, lo saben seguro. Y lo de hacerlo con o sin orden judicial es una bobada; esa se consigue solo si es necesaria para aportar pruebas al juicio. Me parece que algunos os creéis lo de la legalidad hasta para que la cumpla los ilegales o la queréis creer. Cojones, pero si entran a poner micrófonos al Ministro de Interior.




hefesto dijo:


> Casi todos los que tienen iphone usan el desbloqueo por huella y no creo que Diana fuese una excepcion,de todas formas los amigos lo sabran.
> En España tenemos buenos hacker que se ofrecerian gustosos.
> 
> Logran piratear fácilmente al lector de huellas de los mejores móviles del mercado
> ...




Tienes razón.

Además, hay múltiples opciones...

También es cierto que los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad tienen expertos para hacer eso de sobra. Además, tienen al FBI y otros servicios encantados de colaborar (de hecho, colaboran habitualmente), pero yo creo que hay indicios para sospechar que podría haber problemas difíciles de resolver.

Copipego, también, en spoiler lo que va saliendo para desbloquear de forma simple (por si le viene bien a alguien) y luego comento...



Spoiler










































El problema bien podría estar en que *el teléfono de Diana se conectó desde Madrid durante la mañana del 22 de agosto* (horas después de su desaparición). Después nos contaron que habían sido "brujerías de estoy conectado, pero me conecto solo un rato en momento clave" de *su iPad con la que tenía sincronizado su teléfono*. Vamos, *justo lo que hay que hacer para devolver el teléfono a su estado inicial, como recién comprado, con los ajustes de fábrica, borrando todo, excepto lo almacenado en la SIM, que incluye SMS, por ejemplo*.

Si esto fuera así (que es lo que yo creo), por pura lógica, en principio alargarían todo lo posible lo de la dificultad para obtener los datos, pero sin decir que es imposible por si procede decir lo contrario en un momento dado.




matrixnrc dijo:


> Lo de la conexión desde Madrid es una chorrada grande, muy grande. Yo estoy en Málaga y la Ip de mi conexión ahora sale desde Madrid y estoy conectado a la wifi de mi casa. Recién comprobado hace 1 minuto. Te sale la IP del proveedor de fibra. Depende de muchos factores.




A ti te sale eso, pero ¿a la Guardia Civil? Ya te digo yo que en un radio de 30 metros te tienen localizado, incluso si usas un proxy.

Pero si además tienen en su poder la iPad sincronizada (que la tienen) y dicen que se conectó por arte de magia (se la dejó conectada, pero solo dio señal unas horas después de la desaparición, no antes, ni después), ya me dirás en donde está la chorrada; pero bueno, yo, lo que tú digas, eh?




matrixnrc dijo:


> Torrente Ballester ahí has mezclado capturas de fotos de la web de apple con capturas de un blog que toma un sistema operativo antiguo. Yo diría que con iOS actual ese método no es posible.





Para lo que nos ocupa, es posible. Pero como diría "tal", si no te gustan, tengo otras... , como la de pedir clave a correo-e, que estos es fácil tenerlos por IP (entre otras opciones), o la de una llamada telefónica del titular, o la de dar un teléfono seguro de confianza para recibir la clave, etc. O las que he dicho de los cuerpos de seguridad e inteligencia (las más seguras), una simple llamada del titular.

El caso es que se activó el teléfono y que se activó la iPad sincronizada. 





marinae dijo:


> Si esto fuera así, *LO QUE ESTÁ MERIDIANAMENTE CLARO* es que la desaparición de Diana, voluntaria o no, no fue casual. Vamos que no fue un "aquí te pillo aqui te mato" de cualquier depredador ocasional :8: :8:




Pero ojo con la activación del teléfono con la copia de la SIM que estaba en línea por whatsapp. 

Que se han usado sus cuentas de twitter y de facebook, y sigue habiendo cambios en ellas, todo ¡casualidad! 




daphne dijo:


> O sea, que piensas que en el móvil no va a haber nada de nada..? Pregunto sin tener ni idea, porque a mí también me mosquea mucho la conexión desde Madrid: en esa conexión se borró todo lo de la icloud, pero la información del teléfono sólo se podría hacer desde el mismo terminal, no?
> Marinae, estoy de acuerdo. Siempre he pensado que si esto es cierto no cuadra con un malhechor fortuito. Dejando ya lo de la nube, es que para qué tomarse la molestia de borrar nada si NO te pueden relacionar con ella?



Si se tiene el terminal y no se conoce la clave, se conecta el terminal a la iPad sincronizada para borrar ambas cosas. O si se tiene la clave, se pueden borrar desde el tfno.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Nov 2016)

*D.E.P.*
Localizado sin vida el pescador desaparecido en Fuerteventura
Fue encontrado cerca de Los Gopares, donde cayó al mar
*D.E.P.*











Creo que un problema es cierta tendencia a *dar por muertos a los desaparecidos* (por miedo, por problemas administrativos y/o por morbo mediático). ¡Qué menos que esperar los tiempos legales!, e incluso así se resolvería una cuestión administrativa, pero nunca habría una seguridad vital.


*EJEMPLO*

*“Desaparecido” vivió 23 años con otra familia para huir de su esposa*

*No se le volvió a ver desde febrero desde 1993. Fue declarado legalmente muerto y su mujer se casó en 2003.*




Spoiler



*“Desaparecido” vivió 23 años con otra familia para huir de su esposa*

Borró sus pistas, sus huellas, todo. Fue arrestado en julio en Florida, a sus 63 años. Dejó en otro estado a su esposa Linda y sus dos hijos, Matthew y Douglas.

Cambió de vida, identidad y hasta de familia. Solo porque estaba tan aburrido de su matrimonio, que decidió dejarlo todo atrás.

Nelson Muntz, en "Los Simpsons, dijo alguna vez que su padre lo abandonó al irse a comprar cigarrillos. Puede sonar cruelmente gracioso, pero eso suele pasar con muchas familias. Muchos dejan sus casas como si nada y su familia se derrumba por encontrarlos o por su partida.

Pero lo que hizo un hombre en Indianápolis, Estados Unidos, parece ganarse la medalla de oro al descaro. Vivía solo a mil millas de su antigua familia. Se desapareció por 23 años. Y ya tenía otra familia. Además, robó la identidad de un pescador muerto al buscar en la página Ancestry.com.

Y solamente le dijo a su alterada esposa que se iba a urgencias. Nunca tomó un vuelo, aunque se encontró su auto en el aeropuerto. Este se casó en 1995, de nuevo. Tuvo otro hijo con otra.

Lo que hizo después de escapar

*Borró sus pistas, sus huellas, todo.* Fue arrestado en julio en Florida, a sus 63 años. Dejó en otro estado a su esposa Linda y sus dos hijos, Matthew y Douglas. *No se le volvió a ver desde febrero desde 1993. Fue declarado legalmente muerto y su mujer se casó en 2003.*

Pero todo se descubrió. Ella recibió la llamada que le informó que su antiguo marido ni estaba muerto y que fue arrestado por usurpar la identidad de otra persona. Fue arrestado en Pasco, Florida. De hecho, él se hizo pasar por Terry Jude Symansky, pescador que murió en un accidente, en 1991. Vivía en Zephyrhills, donde obtuvo una licencia de piloto.

Fue descubierto cuando uno de los sobrinos del pescador halló un registro matrimonial. Ahí decía que su tío se casó en 1995, cuatro años después de su muerte. Y como si fuera poco, su tercera esposa halló un portafolio en su hogar donde estaban los papeles de su antigua identidad. Todo luego de que la Policía le informara que estaba arrestado.

La segunda esposa lo buscó en todos los hospitales, pero no lo encontró. El hombre ya había cobrado su seguro de trabajo y ni se llevó sus ropas ni su pasaporte. Linda perdió la esperanza y se casó. Fue interrogada por la Policía. Lo extraño es que enviaba dinero y cartas a sus hijos. Solo robó la identidad de otro, rentó un apartamento. Obtuvo certificados de nacimiento, licencia de conducción en diferentes estados y comenzó otra vida.

Por otro lado, las autoridades solo lo tachan de cobarde. "Es una persona que ha vivido su vida destruyendo la de otros, afirmó el Sheriff Chris Nocco. Él solamente explicó que no quería divorciarse. Solo huir, reportó el portal "The Tampa Bay Times.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Nov 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Nov 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:


También se ha desactivado la alerta por *José Oliva López*, encontrado en buen estado. Estaba en la sala de espera de un hospital.
:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Nov 2016)

p.s. Echo de menos a un compañero de hilo en la lucha para difundir los desaparecidos.

*Señor Don Loco*, ¿dónde andas? Que se nos cae, co...!


*Sara*, SÍ, un abrazo 


ienso:


----------



## delmua (6 Nov 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> p.s. Echo de menos a un compañero de hilo en la lucha para difundir los desaparecidos.
> 
> *Señor Don Loco*, ¿dónde andas? Que se nos cae, co...!



Está baneado


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Nov 2016)

delmua dijo:


> Está baneado




Gracias; ya he visto que le han quitado el baneo.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 Nov 2016)

ya he vuelto del baneo xd


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Nov 2016)

p.s.



SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> ya he vuelto del baneo xd





Spoiler



Vale, pues me quedo más tranquilo... vuelve y "no peques más". 

Hombre, pero si Viernes es una buena chica; no es malo que tengáis ideas diferentes en algunas cosas; también tenéis puntos en común. Ejemplo: interés en que se acabe con esta lacra de desaparecidos. 

Os dais un par de besos (castos) y pelillos a la mar.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


























Experimento social los peligros de las redes sociales - YouTube

DQ


Spoiler



Por si...


*Algunas curiosidades*

Además de nuestra *Dia*-*Niss*a, que sigue *siguiendo a Val* y le *sigue gustando DQ*, con la comunicación por md garantizada, pero muda para los demás, tenemos:

- *El amigo de clase* que pedía que si alguien encontraba a DQ se lo comunicaran a él o a la GC.

- *El facebook oficial*, que dice; o mejor, decía así:

_Página oficial de la Familia Quer: Buscamos ayuda para encontrar a Diana María Quer, desaparecida en Pobra Do Caramiñal (A Coruña) el 22 de agosto de 2016.
Web Oficial de la Guardia Civil_

Estaba gestionado por el primo de DQ y se abrió el mismo día 22 de agosto; mientras tanto, mientras ponía la llamada para buscar a DQ, el mismo primo, en su facebook personal, estaba de noveleo y fotos chulas el día 22, el 23, etc.

*Este facebook oficial para buscar a DQ -por parte de padre- ha sido cerrado hace unas horas*

*Ayuda Diana María Quer*



Todavía puede verse en la *caché de Google*.




p.s. *No se necesita autorización judicial para interceptar las comunicaciones* por parte de los CC y FF de Seguridad.

Además... *Sí existen datos sobre desaparecidos*; tenemos las estadísticas en el hilo de desaparecidos (va enlazado en mi firma).

Y también...

*No hay que esperar ni 24 ni 48 horas ni nada para denunciar* (eso era antes); se debe denunciar en cuanto se sospecha de una posible desaparición; los primeros momentos son cruciales.

MENOR






MAYOR O CUALQUIERA




















Maat dijo:


> _p.s. No se necesita autorización judicial para interceptar las comunicaciones por parte de los CC y FF de Seguridad. _
> 
> No llamemos a más errores de los que ya circulan, Torrente.
> 
> ...




Tranquilidad.

Si me equivocara o equivocase, pediría disculpas, editaría y rectificaría; pero no es el caso. Y doy fe de ello. Sorry.

Hay excepciones, límite de tiempo y autorización de uso como prueba, solo si se han respetado los tiempos y entra dentro de las excepciones, que es el caso que nos ocupa. 

La Ley no termina en la cita que has puesto; en ella te lo aclaran (no tengo tiempo de copiarlo, pero si alguien lo quiere leer, que pinche *AQUÍ*). 


Ni SITEL, SIRDE, TEPOL, ECHELÓN (sí, Echelón), etc. están sujetos estrictamente a ella.

En este caso, te cito textual del documento en vigor, que está en el siguiente hilo:



*Sobre SITEL, la intervención de las comunicaciones telefónicas y otras, circular de la Fiscalía general del Estado
*


*Sobre SITEL, la intervención de las comunicaciones telefónicas y otras, circular de la Fiscalía general del Estado*

Por si algún coforero o lector no conoce el sistema SITEL, otros y la nueva normativa, enlazo y pongo un fragmento...


*CIRCULAR 1/2013, SOBRE PAUTAS EN RELACIÓN CON LA DILIGENCIA DE INTERVENCIÓN DE LAS COMUNICACIONES TELEFÓNICAS. Fiscalía General del Estado*


_Fragmento_

Los documentos no integrados en un proceso de comunicación y almacenados en *archivos informáticos bien en teléfonos móviles, ordenadores o asimilados*, tendrían la consideración de *simples documentos* y, por tanto, sólo resultarían, en su caso protegidos por el derecho a la intimidad (STS nº 782/2007, de 3 de octubre). 

Por ello *los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado pueden, sin autorización judicial, intervenir un soporte magnético o electrónico*, como, por ejemplo, la lectura de un disco duro, aun cuando su contenido material pudiera afectar al derecho a la intimidad del art. 18.1 CE, *si se aprecian razones de urgencia y se persigue un interés constitucionalmente legítimo* con base en la habilitación legal para dicha actuación reconocida en los arts. 282 LECrim y 11.1 LO 2/1986 de 13 de marzo, de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad, y 547 LOPJ... Esta doctrina sería también aplicable a las unidades de almacenamiento externo, PDA y asimilados.




_Edito y añado lo de un post posterior, para reunificar la info
_


Bueno, pues por si fuera poco y como el documento de la Fiscalía G. del E. dice que los whatsapp recibirán el mismo tratamiento LEGAL Y JUDICIAL que los correos electrónicos, teniendo en cuenta la diferencia entre mensajería con "depósito" en un administrador y la mensajería instantánea, me parece conveniente aclarar...

*SOBRE WHATSAPP
*


*Los mensajes que borras de WhatsApp se pueden recuperar porque ESTÁN ALMACENADOS EN LA NUBE. 29/07/2016*


Los *mensajes de WhatsApp* borrados pueden ser recuperados gracias a una de las *copias de seguridad remotas*. Y esto es posible porque la librería SQLite de la que hace uso WhatsApp no reescribe la información por defecto.

*Estos datos almacenados en la nube no están cifrados*, por lo que el acceso a los mismos es relativamente sencillo. Por ejemplo, *la policía podría acceder a ellos* durante la investigación de algún caso.




*NOS PUEDEN ESPIAR DESDE EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL E INCLUSO ACTIVARLO POR CONTROL REMOTO*

Del forero *Rainbow_Warriors*


*¿Pueden espiarnos desde el micrófono del móvil?
*
¿Pueden espiarnos desde el micrófono del móvil? - Panda Security Mediacenter

Fragmento

Permitía conocer la ubicación de tu móvil, escuchar tus conversaciones, extraer todos tus mensajes e imágenes e incluso activar el micrófono, pudiendo vigilar todos tus movimientos a lo largo del día.






*Maat*: "_En cualquier caso se exige refrendo judicial_".

Totalmente de acuerdo, se exige refrendo en tiempo y forma; especialmente, si esa interceptación de comunicaciones -sin autorización judicial- se quiere utilizar como prueba en juicio. 

*Azule*, como conoces, la Ley recoge y no deroga otras leyes o artículos anteriores, a los que solo cita con referencias; además, siempre nos quedarán los desarrollos y los anexos, junto al cumplimiento de leyes comunitarias e internacionales; ya sabes que es en ellos en donde se puede encontrar -casi siempre- la aplicación práctica de "Quien hizo la ley hizo la trampa". Pero, como siempre, si tú dices que siempre es necesaria la autorización judicial previa a la interceptación, yo, lo que tú digas. 



Casi OFF TOPIC (o no)









_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._







Danielator dijo:


> Es whatsdog. Es la que se usa. Y Di no era ingeniera informática.
> Si se sabe que usaba whatsdog y con quien lo usaba será que han sacado de verdad los datos del terminal.




Copy-paste de un spoiler dentro del spoiler del 23 de septiembre en el hilo:


*Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*





Este del 25 de mayo es triste. Dice en la imagen/foto de un móvil.

_you make me feel like its my fault / Me haces sentirme como si fuera culpable_.

*dianiss♡
‏@diana_que*









dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 1 jul. 2014
*Miedito, con este programa le acabo de espiar el Whatsapp a un amigo, igual me espian a mi* :S [url=http://goo.gl/oflcKt]Ricardo Quapan [/URL]


 dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 1 jul. 2014
TOMA le estoy espiando los mensajes de Whatsap a mi amigo con esta app jaja miradlo http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 30 jun. 2014
Increible, espiandole mensajes y fotos Whatsapp a mi padre con este programa JEJEJE Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 30 jun. 2014
Le estoy espiando los mensajes de Whatsapp a mi padre con esta app JAJAJA miradla http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 29 jun. 2014
JAJAJAJA le espiado los whatsaps a mi amigo con este programa funciona!! probadlo Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 29 jun. 2014
QUE BUENO! Le he espiado los whatsaps a mi profesor con esta app jaja descargad y probad! Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 28 jun. 2014
Le estoy leyendo los whatsapp a mi profesor con este programa GUAAU miradlo es real Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 28 jun. 2014
Le hemos espiado el whatsapp a mi primo y funciona! Es el programa que pusieron en TV http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Que bueno! le hemos espiado los whatsapp a mi amiga con este programa jaja miradlo Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Jajaja le espie a mi amiga con la app para espiar mensajes de Whatsapp descargadla aqui http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Jajaja le espie a mi amiga con la app para espiar mensajes de Whatsapp descargadla aqui http://wawps.com/probar 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 27 jun. 2014
Le espiado el Whatsap a mi hermano jaja pensaba que no funcionaba este programa pero si! Ricardo Quapan 


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 16 jun. 2014
Buenaaas nochees a mi bebota que mañana las recus le van a salir @15_happygirl


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 14 jun. 2014
ACABO DE ESPIAR A MI VECINA POR WHATSAPP CON ESTA WEB http://spywhatsapp3112412412414.blogspot.com FUNCIONA,!


dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 13 jun. 2014
ACABO DE ESPIAR A MI VECINA POR WHATSAPP CON ESTA WEB http://spywhatsapp3112412412414.blogspot.com FUNCIONA*!




En la actualidad, algunos de *estos tuits han sido borrados y el "citado" por DQ está "ausente o fuera de circulación"*.



_Y este lo repito por tercera vez_



*dianiss♡
‏@diana_quer*

“*El asesino hace siempre lo mismo a sus victimas, suerte a la siguiente*”

RETWEETS
7
ME GUSTA
2
MrJuanjejasviClaudia CardenalesJimmy QuidAurealCuenca.papadalba
1:22 - 22 ago. 2014







Y, "como decíamos ayer...", nuestra *Dia-niss-a sigue igual, pero hay dos seguidores que han dejado de serlo*; alguno de ellos ha borrado su existencia en las redes, lo mismo que algunos de los seguidos por DQ con su cuenta principal.


Y más a destacar...

Amén del largo silencio del padre, están *fuera de las redes, inactivos o lo que sea, las cuentas que buscaban a DQ por parte del padre*, que las llevaba el primo de DQ; es decir, sigue cerrado el facebook, y en los personales del primo, en donde es muy activo por su profesión, lleva tropecientos días sin poner nada.

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer
*


*Juan Carlos Moreno*


*Ayuda a buscar a Diana María Quer*



OFF TOPIC, y perdón por el lenguaje

Y ya puestos, mi más firme rechazo a que la protección de la intimidad esté por encima de la búsqueda de criminales. No la hagas, no la temas... Y a ver si cada cuál se pone en la piel de la desaparecida o de sus familiares o amigos, sean ellos como sean (tienen derecho y circunstancias para manifestar locuras y para volverse locos; cojones, ya); aprovecho para manifestar mi apoyo a todas las víctimas, familiares y amigos de desaparecidos, sin discriminación, que con seguridad nos leen. También *mi rechazo a las afirmaciones tajantes sobre lo que se desconoce, por secreto oficial u otras causas (se puede decir un "yo creo, pienso..."); mi rechazo a que se levante un secreto de sumario tan grave para gusto, disfrute y entretenimiento; mi rechazo a decir cosas con las que con seguridad se lo están disfrutando lo cabrones del crimen, que con seguridad están leyendo aquí cosas que los defienden, benefician o protegen* (véanse a dónde traen las búsquedas sencillas del caso en Google), pero que cada palo aguante su vela, aunque eso a las fuerzas de seguridad se la pela. *¡Hijos de puta!*, me refiero a los criminales.


Y más... Este hilo va del *Caso Diana Querr: Todas sus perspectivas*, incluyendo la de abducidos; y para colmo este hilo está ubicado en el subforo de la Guardería, que, como todo sabemos, es el sitio del kk, kulo, pedo, pisssss; gracias a ello, hay libertad absoluta para decir lo que nos plazca, que para eso nos puso burbu este sitio...

p.s. Ah, he pagado 18$ por un pequeño café y 19$ por un cola-cao en Nueva York. No hay mejor manera de echar a inmigrantes que hacerles la vida insostenible.





Incel dijo:


> En su Facebook sólo hay una docena de fotos, me gustaría encontrar las fotos y vídeos que están exhibiendo continuamente en la tele cada vez que hablan del caso. ¿Se sacaron de Instagram u otra red social?




La mayoría se sacaron de redes varias (están repe), como instagram, y de sus dos cuentas de twitter y/o de las de su familia, las de sus seguidores o las de sus seguidos, que los puedes ver en ellos...


*dianiss♡
@diana_quer
*


*sweet girl
@dianaquer*


*VAALE
@valeriagregoria
*




Danielator dijo:


> Con los millones y millones de dolares que ha gastado whatsapp en la codificación de sus mensajes y resultará ahora que Mortadelo, Filemón y su SITEL de información se lo decodifican by the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No, Danielator, no: ni SITEL es quien se lo decodifica, ni yo he dicho eso, ni creo que sea cierto mucho de lo que se dice.

Aunque es posterior a mi hilo de SITEL y otros, ¿has probado esto?


How to Unlock ANY iPhone Without Passcode Access Photos, Contacts & More iOS 9 /10 - 10.2 - YouTube

*Cómo desbloquear cualquier iPhone Sin contraseña de acceso Fotos, contactos y Más IOS 9/10 - 10.2
*

Si lo has probado, ¿qué opinas?



Sigue *cerrado el facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte de padre*, que lo llevaba su primo.

Es este:

*Facebook *

Se puede ver en la caché de Google *AQUÍ*. *OBSERVAD LA CABECERA*.


Han hecho* un nuevo facebook para buscar a DQ*, con la consabida repetición de una letra (la *a* del nombre, Diana*a*),* cuya cabecera coincide con el anterior de búsqueda por parte de padre*.


Ayuda Diana MarÃ*a Quer | Facebook


Me parece interesante lo que han puesto porque marca la línea de lo que consideran importante hasta ahora. Cito y/o copio lo que creo que es más significativo..., por si cierres y/o borrados y tal.


*Ayuda Diana María Quer
23 de noviembre a las 21:02

Entrevista a una amiga de Diana, con la que habló unos días antes por watsapp

* 




Spoiler



*Ayuda Diana María Quer

23 de noviembre a las 21:02

Entrevista a una amiga de Diana, con la que habló unos días antes por watsapp

* 




OK: En el centro de la investigación se ha señalado a un supuesto joven al que conoció durante el verano y a un feriante de raza gitana que aparece en una conversación de Whatsapp, ambos descartados como sospechosos por la Guardia Civil. ¿Cómo era la relación de Diana con los chicos?

A.D: En el aspecto de los chicos Diana era una chica muy abierta y sociable. Varios amigos que tenemos en común me contaron que estaba conociendo a un chico en Galicia… pero nada del otro mundo.

OK: Mantuviste una conversación con Diana el día 17, cinco días antes de su desaparición ¿De qué hablasteis?

A.D: En esa conversación hablamos para solucionar un problema que teníamos en común, una vez lo aclaramos mantuvimos una charla totalmente normal.

OK: Los investigadores hacen también referencia a una charla que tuvo con un amigo. ¿Sabes de qué hablaron?

A.D: Fue una conversación bastante normal con un amigo de clase, una conversación bastante normal, pero no se sabe nada más de ese chat porque en teoría lo borró al no tener memoria suficiente.

OK: *A raíz de su desaparición la Guardia Civil registró la casa de Diana y no encontraron ninguna tarjeta de crédito ni su DNI*. Casualmente, días más tarde, *es la madre quien notifica haber encontrado su carnet de identidad en su habitación*. ¿No parece llamativo que aparezca su DNI en el domicilio días más tarde?

A.D: La verdad es que *la Guardia Civil registró a fondo la casa y no se encontró nada. A mi me parece bastante extraño que aparezca justo ahora, días más tarde*.
“*Diana regresó a casa y se cambió de ropa, no desapareció de madrugada*”

OK: ¿Sabes si Diana se marchó a las fiestas con el DNI y las tarjetas o las dejó en casa?

A.D: Es verdad que *salió primero con las tarjetas de crédito y su documentación en el bolso*. Ella siempre que salía llevaba bolso. Luego pasó por casa, se puso unos pantalones largos y salió otra vez. Su madre al despertarse por la mañana se dio cuenta de que Diana no estaba, al intentar contactar con ella vieron que el teléfono ya estaba desconectado.

OK: ¿Es la propia hermana de Diana la que inicia el movimiento de búsqueda en redes sociales y en medios de comunicación?

A.D: Sí, yo me enteré de la noticia por su hermana Valeria. Una vez me enteré la pregunté si se podría haber ido con alguien al ser Diana un poco cabeza loca. Esa misma tarde Valeria sube una foto a la redes sociales pidiendo que por favor Diana volviese a casa y posteriormente empezó a colgar carteles junto a su madre por todo el pueblo. Es verdad que su madre también publicó una foto con un texto en una red social pidiendo ayuda.
“Sufrió mucho con la separación de sus padres”

OK: ¿Cómo es la relación de Diana con su madre?

A.D: Diana sufrió y llevó bastante mal la separación de sus padres. Una vez se fue su padre de casa, comenzó a ser más rebelde y a tener la libertad que hasta el momento no había tenido. Sus padres siempre han sido muy estrictos con ella y con su hermana.

OK: ¿Se marchó Diana alguna vez de casa?

A.D: Sí. Algunas veces se llegó a ir de casa pero por alguna cosa puntual… nunca 10 días.

OK: Dices que la separación de sus padres cambió la personalidad de Diana. ¿Era una chica centrada en los estudios y en su vida en general?

A.D: Al tener problemas familiares Diana perdió mucha base de estudio y repitió curso. Ahora mismo estaba terminando primero de Bachillerato. A mi me decía que estaba cansada de estudiar pero que quería recuperar las asignaturas que había suspendido. De hecho, se fue a Galicia para sacarse el carnet de conducir.
“Diana quería volverse a Madrid, no estaba cómoda allí”

OK: Uno de los hechos más llamativos del caso se produjo al conocerse que la madre de Diana y su hermana Valeria sufrieron una crisis de ansiedad y acudieron a un centro de salud antes de la desaparición. ¿Nos puedes aclarar el motivo?

A.D: Fue porque Diana quería volver a Madrid y tuvo una discusión muy grande con su hermana y su madre, es por eso por lo que la madre llevó a las dos hermanas al hospital para que las pudiesen tratar. De hecho, *la misma noche de la desaparición, sobre las doce, estuvo hablando con un amigo mío al que le dijo que quería volverse a Madrid*, que no tenía amigos y que no estaba cómoda.






*Testimono de Laura, una de las amigas cercanas de Diana Quer*. Con vídeo.

_Diana manifestó su deseo de marcharse horas antes de desaparecer
Espejo Público ha hablado en exclusiva con una de las mejores amigas de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña desaparecida hace más de una semana en A Pobra de Caramiñal.

..._


*La UCO y el juez apuntalan nuevas diligencias para esclarecer la desaparición de Diana Quer* 



*Zona donde Diana pudo haber desaparecido (en amarillo)*









Es su punto de vista...







runa dijo:


> De la entrevista que has puesto; la de Laura ¿qué opinas? Si te apetece me gustaría saber tu opinión.
> 
> A mi me consta, por ejemplo, que somos legión las que no sabemos salir a la calle sin nuestro bolso. Jamás, ni a comprar el pan. Creo que si hubiese un incendio u otra emergencia en mi casa, el bolso se iba conmigo, fijo.
> Eso de que saliera sin DNI ni tarjetas y sin el monedero en una persona que lo llevaba siempre encima, es para mí una prueba de que lo que pasó, ocurrió en casa. Existen varios detalles como este en los que me fije al principio y que me han mantenido en la misma dirección.
> Creo que las horas que nos han ido llegando fallan por algún lado.




Por supuesto; aunque, sobre esa entrevista, mi opinión es más subjetiva, si cabe, que lo normal. 

Creo que esa chica dice cosas muy graves, por error en la información que recibió, por confusión o por lo que sea. Destacaría, entre otras, estas dos:

- ¿Cómo, la misma mañana de la desaparición, pudo decirle V. que a las dos y media había desaparecido su hermana? Si no se lo dijo así, malo; si se lo dijo así, peor.

- ¿Cómo encaja que su madre no la dejaba nunca... con que era muy miedosa y a veces llamaba a Laura para que fuera a quedarse con ella porque estaba muerta de miedo y estaba sola?

Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de no llevarse el bolso, etc., pero bueno, sobre eso, la verdad está más que documentada. Sobre la ropa que llevaba, también. Sin meternos en problemas, tenemos una pista en el nuevo facebook que he puesto (del 22 de noviembre). En él han elegido la imagen que dice lo del "pantalón rosa". 

Y es que nadie, en su sano juicio, puede creer que una madre se levanta, va a la habitación de la chica y no ve que está allí la ropa con la que cree que había salido, con la que dijo a S.O.S. y a las fuerzas de seguridad que había salido; la misma madre que dice que, en el mismo sitio, buscó y rebuscó para ver si faltaba algo, y no faltaba ninguna prenda más que -quizá- un pantalón vaquero. Lo mismo opino sobre el carné.

En resumen, opino que Laura ha dicho en esa entrevista lo que le habían dicho que dijera, pero no se lo aprendió bien.

Pero, sobre todo, creo que a los de ese facebook les interesa que esa versión se mantenga viva, incluso sabiendo que tienen en contra de esa entrevista a los compañeros y amigos del instituto.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Nov 2016)

*TODOS LOS DESAPARECIDOS SON DE TODOS. COLABORA*























DQ


Spoiler



La captura 1ª versión









La captura 2ª versión (de hoy)







*Diamantina*, corrijo un _que/q_ en tu transcripción... y comparamos diferencias (en rojo).

*1ª*

- *M*orena ven aqu*i * 2:42
- Y *que* le has dicho? 2:43


*2ª*

- *m*orena ven aqu*í* 2:42
- Y *q* le has dicho? 2:43
- q me dejara en paz 2:50
- sigue igual? 2:52
- me ha dicho q bla bla 2:57


Además, en _dejara_, yo no veo una* d*; veo una *ll*.

Y los tiempos, tanto entre mensaje como en el final nos llevan a "imposibles" con lo que venían diciendo.

Pero tampoco importa, viendo que algo (o todo) de esas capturas es falso de toda falsedad.

¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? No creo que por morbo; los medios, unos más que otros colaboran con los investigadores, etc. 


*LO REPITO EN OTRO POST PARA AÑADIR MÁS DIFERENCIAS*



REPITO PARA AÑADIR MÁS DIFERENCIAS, AUNQUE SOLO HE DADO UN VISTAZO. Seguro que hay muchas más.

La captura 1ª versión









La captura 2ª versión (de hoy)







*Diamantina*, corrijo un _que/q_ en tu transcripción... y comparamos diferencias (en rojo).

*1ª*

- *M*orena ven aqu*i * 2:42
- Y *que* le has dicho? 2:43


*2ª*

- *m*orena ven aqu*í* 2:42
- Y *q* le has dicho? 2:43
- q me dejara en paz 2:50
- sigue igual? 2:52
- me ha dicho q bla bla 2:57

MÁS


- La ubicación de las frases del diálogo: en la 1ª, apenas se cruzan; en la 2ª, se cruzan mucho (además de la ubicación de las horas y el doble check, como habéis dicho)

- Las cabeceras de ambos teléfonos son muy diferentes: no solo la inversión de la foto de DQ, sino la hora, la carga de batería, la palabra CHATS, etc.


Además, en _dejara_, yo no veo una* d*; veo una *ll*.

Y los tiempos, tanto entre mensaje como en el final nos llevan a "imposibles" con lo que venían diciendo.

Pero tampoco importa, viendo que algo (o todo) de esas capturas es falso de toda falsedad.

¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? No creo que por morbo; los medios, unos más que otros colaboran con los investigadores, etc. 

Y, además, lo que dice Danielator. 



MaraL dijo:


> quizás una indirecta de: toda esa conversación es falsa y nunca existió; y modificamos a ver como reaccionan los implicados?





Vamos, que sí, que tiene toda la pinta de cebo.





Galifornia dijo:


> Gracias x la comparativa. Me estaba poniendo nerviosa y no miraba todo lo q veía. Se me ha atragantao la cena. Sí q es una reconstrucción y mala. Hasta las letras borrosas parecen mas pequeñas. Diana queda con alguien x wasap q la recoge en Pobra. Cuando la cosa se lia (lejos de Pobra, en la casita azul, x ejemplo) (Danielator dnd estás?) le quitan el tlf y borran lo imprescindible (no necesitamos cobertura para borrar) para q parezca el gitano el malo (q suerte tuvieron, no? Un gitano registrado en wasap como caido del cielo) y todas las conversaciones q tuvo q implicaran a los malos d verdad. Todo eso pasó en Taragoña. El tragico final y el borrado de datos. A la vuelta tiraron el tlf o dsd el puente o dsd la orilla del muelle. Borrar para luego tirarlo al agua? Vale, puede ser, si x casualidad lo encuentran q sea sin mi nombre. No sé...con lo q nos cuentan me encaja pero no m creo lo q nos cuentan.
> Por otra parte cómo pueden saber los medios donde estaban los supuestos mensajes borrados? Saben la linea exacta y el contenido? Venga ya...voy a petar



Algunas cosas las descubren los medios antes que los investigadores, bien porque se lo pasan algunas personas de confianza o que prefieren no ir directos a la GC, bien porque se les ocurre (recuerda que lo del teléfono activo lo hizo A3; y lo hizo por algo; creo que no lo ha dicho todo). En otras, los medios colaboran con los investigadores, etc. Y si tienen que mentir o inventar lo hacen. Les interesa que se enrede el personal en ello para que les llegue a los criminales o lo que sean..., al hacer búsquedas.

(Y que diga yo esto que soy antiperiolisto profesional!, pero...).



daphne dijo:


> La conversación entera la tendrá el amigo de los madriles. Si han hecho esta reconstrucción y la difunden colaborando con la investigación, pues casi mejor que no demos pistas al malo.. Que igual nos lee



Yo creo que esta chapuza se ha hecho exactamente para que se señale la chapuza, y que esto es la "puntita" de otra cosa, pero interesa que algunos supuestos malos reaccionen a ella; o algún familiar o investigador exigiendo explicaciones 

Un saludo.




Galifornia dijo:


> La colaboración es la única explicación q le veo a q nos enseñen esas frases perfectamente localizadas en tiempo y supuestamente rescatadas del Iphone. Eso es lo q insinuan, no? Q son datos q se recuperaron con la aparicion del tlf?. O es q el madriles les va regalando pedacitos de sí?
> De dnd c...saca la información esta gente?




Tienen equipos de investigación conjunta y autorizados que incluso acompañan en misiones que interesa difundir. 







*CURIOSIDADES*

TWITTER

Ya sé que os parece una tontería lo de twitter; a mí me resulta útil, entre otras cosas, para ver los que lo cierran, borran sus tuits, siguen y dejan de seguir, con el consiguiente acceso a leer, enviar y borrar mensajes directos, sin dejar huella, etc. 

Os dejo el de otro usuario "curioso" que lo ha abierto hace UN PAR DE DÍAS (en noviembre).


*Telmo zaldua
@TelmoZaldua*



AGENCIAS

*Golden Agency y otras. La trata de personas y la explotación de la mujer por el hecho de serlo*



Spoiler



Ellas se dejan, unas; son engañadas, otras; y cosas peores, muchas...

Existe toda una red de agencias de modelos y de servicios varios, distribuidas por todo el mundo y enlazadas entre ellas. Lo que se mueve por detrás, el secretismo y otros asuntos lo dejo para los coforeros, de momento... 


Pongo dos ejemplos y alguna reseña sobre Golden Agency, por coger una "marca".


*Golden Agency en España*


*ListaSpam.com: ¿Quieres saber quién te llama por teléfono?*


*Denuncias para el teléfono 932757831*


_Me llamaron diciendome que son una agencia de modelos y *me citaron en un hotel de Santiago de Compostela*


Es de la agencia de modelos y actores me dijeron que *se llama Golden Agency* o algo así
_



*Golden Agency en América


Ejemplo: ECUADOR*


_"*Golden Agency*, es una Agencia de *damas de compañia, escorts y prepago*. Ofrecemos servicio premium AA y AAA a nuestros clientes, manejamos altos estándares de calidad en temas de selección de personal, pues lo realizamos de manera meticulosa y exigente. La política principal de Golden Agency, es brindar a nuestros clientes una experiencia única y placentera. 

La Agencia brinda servicios de: *Acompañantes, Escorts, Prepagos, Shows, Shows lésbico, Lencería, Juguetes sexuales, Despedidas de solteros, Masajes eróticos, Masajes tántricos, Masajes a cuatro manos y más*. Disfruta en nuestro lugar, estamos ubicados en QUITO. Contámos con servicio a domicilo"_.



*MAPA*




_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._





*CURIOSIDADES*

TWITTER

Ya sé que os parece una tontería lo de twitter; a mí me resulta útil, entre otras cosas, para ver los que lo cierran, borran sus tuits, siguen y dejan de seguir, con el consiguiente acceso a leer, enviar y borrar mensajes directos, sin dejar huella, etc. 

Os dejo el de otro usuario "curioso" que lo ha abierto hace UN PAR DE DÍAS (en noviembre).


*Telmo zaldua
@TelmoZaldua*



AGENCIAS

*Golden Agency y otras. La trata de personas y la explotación de la mujer por el hecho de serlo*



Spoiler



Ellas se dejan, unas; son engañadas, otras; y cosas peores, muchas...

Existe toda una red de agencias de modelos y de servicios varios, distribuidas por todo el mundo y enlazadas entre ellas. Lo que se mueve por detrás, el secretismo y otros asuntos lo dejo para los coforeros, de momento... 


Pongo dos ejemplos y alguna reseña sobre Golden Agency, por coger una "marca".


*Golden Agency en España*


*ListaSpam.com: ¿Quieres saber quién te llama por teléfono?*


*Denuncias para el teléfono 932757831*


_Me llamaron diciendome que son una agencia de modelos y *me citaron en un hotel de Santiago de Compostela*


Es de la agencia de modelos y actores me dijeron que *se llama Golden Agency* o algo así
_



*Golden Agency en América


Ejemplo: ECUADOR*


_"*Golden Agency*, es una Agencia de *damas de compañia, escorts y prepago*. Ofrecemos servicio premium AA y AAA a nuestros clientes, manejamos altos estándares de calidad en temas de selección de personal, pues lo realizamos de manera meticulosa y exigente. La política principal de Golden Agency, es brindar a nuestros clientes una experiencia única y placentera. 

La Agencia brinda servicios de: *Acompañantes, Escorts, Prepagos, Shows, Shows lésbico, Lencería, Juguetes sexuales, Despedidas de solteros, Masajes eróticos, Masajes tántricos, Masajes a cuatro manos y más*. Disfruta en nuestro lugar, estamos ubicados en QUITO. Contámos con servicio a domicilo"_.



*MAPA*




_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._







daphne dijo:


> Torrente, particularmente no me parece ninguna tontería. Es más, retwitear esos mensajes es de lo más extraño, y mas aún esos en los que habla del gitano, coche negro..
> La única persona que aparece con ese nombre tan poco común (Telmito) y apellido igualmente poco frecuente, es al parecer un oscense de 10 años. Evidentemente esa cuenta no le corresponde..
> Me ha llamado la atención que repite un mensaje en el que aparece un tal Tom Buschini, al que también recuerda nuestra vieja amiga Nissa...



Sí, ahí hay muchas curiosidades. Su cuenta no es pública, pero *viendo lo que le escriben * a él en abierto hay muchas más curiosidades.

Sin embargo, también me parece muy llamativo que siga cerrado tanto tiempo el facebook para la búsqueda de DQ por parte de padre y que siga (desde el día 10) inactivo en twitter y en facebook el primo de DQ, viendo que, por su profesión, ponía diariamente montones de textos. 

Y sigue siendo raro el comportamiento de dos de las cuentas de DQ en twitter. En fin, veremos de mañana al lunes...


Sigue *cerrado el facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte de padre*, que lo llevaba su primo.

Es este:

*Facebook *

Se puede ver en la caché de Google *AQUÍ*. *OBSERVAD LA CABECERA*.


Han hecho* un nuevo facebook para buscar a DQ*, con la consabida repetición de una letra (la última *a* del nombre, Diana*a*),* cuya cabecera coincide con el anterior de búsqueda por parte de padre*.


*Ayuda Diana MarÃ*a Quer | Facebook*


Me parece interesante lo que han puesto porque marca la línea de lo que consideran importante hasta ahora. Cito y/o copio lo que creo que es más significativo..., por si cierres y/o borrados y tal.


*Ayuda Diana María Quer
23 de noviembre a las 21:02

Entrevista a una amiga de Diana, con la que habló unos días antes por watsapp

* 




Spoiler



*Ayuda Diana María Quer

23 de noviembre a las 21:02

Entrevista a una amiga de Diana, con la que habló unos días antes por watsapp

* 




OK: En el centro de la investigación se ha señalado a un supuesto joven al que conoció durante el verano y a un feriante de raza gitana que aparece en una conversación de Whatsapp, ambos descartados como sospechosos por la Guardia Civil. ¿Cómo era la relación de Diana con los chicos?

A.D: En el aspecto de los chicos Diana era una chica muy abierta y sociable. Varios amigos que tenemos en común me contaron que estaba conociendo a un chico en Galicia… pero nada del otro mundo.

OK: Mantuviste una conversación con Diana el día 17, cinco días antes de su desaparición ¿De qué hablasteis?

A.D: En esa conversación hablamos para solucionar un problema que teníamos en común, una vez lo aclaramos mantuvimos una charla totalmente normal.

OK: Los investigadores hacen también referencia a una charla que tuvo con un amigo. ¿Sabes de qué hablaron?

A.D: Fue una conversación bastante normal con un amigo de clase, una conversación bastante normal, pero no se sabe nada más de ese chat porque en teoría lo borró al no tener memoria suficiente.

OK: *A raíz de su desaparición la Guardia Civil registró la casa de Diana y no encontraron ninguna tarjeta de crédito ni su DNI*. Casualmente, días más tarde, *es la madre quien notifica haber encontrado su carnet de identidad en su habitación*. ¿No parece llamativo que aparezca su DNI en el domicilio días más tarde?

A.D: La verdad es que *la Guardia Civil registró a fondo la casa y no se encontró nada. A mi me parece bastante extraño que aparezca justo ahora, días más tarde*.
“*Diana regresó a casa y se cambió de ropa, no desapareció de madrugada*”

OK: ¿Sabes si Diana se marchó a las fiestas con el DNI y las tarjetas o las dejó en casa?

A.D: Es verdad que *salió primero con las tarjetas de crédito y su documentación en el bolso*. Ella siempre que salía llevaba bolso. Luego pasó por casa, se puso unos pantalones largos y salió otra vez. Su madre al despertarse por la mañana se dio cuenta de que Diana no estaba, al intentar contactar con ella vieron que el teléfono ya estaba desconectado.

OK: ¿Es la propia hermana de Diana la que inicia el movimiento de búsqueda en redes sociales y en medios de comunicación?

A.D: Sí, yo me enteré de la noticia por su hermana Valeria. Una vez me enteré la pregunté si se podría haber ido con alguien al ser Diana un poco cabeza loca. Esa misma tarde Valeria sube una foto a la redes sociales pidiendo que por favor Diana volviese a casa y posteriormente empezó a colgar carteles junto a su madre por todo el pueblo. Es verdad que su madre también publicó una foto con un texto en una red social pidiendo ayuda.
“Sufrió mucho con la separación de sus padres”

OK: ¿Cómo es la relación de Diana con su madre?

A.D: Diana sufrió y llevó bastante mal la separación de sus padres. Una vez se fue su padre de casa, comenzó a ser más rebelde y a tener la libertad que hasta el momento no había tenido. Sus padres siempre han sido muy estrictos con ella y con su hermana.

OK: ¿Se marchó Diana alguna vez de casa?

A.D: Sí. Algunas veces se llegó a ir de casa pero por alguna cosa puntual… nunca 10 días.

OK: Dices que la separación de sus padres cambió la personalidad de Diana. ¿Era una chica centrada en los estudios y en su vida en general?

A.D: Al tener problemas familiares Diana perdió mucha base de estudio y repitió curso. Ahora mismo estaba terminando primero de Bachillerato. A mi me decía que estaba cansada de estudiar pero que quería recuperar las asignaturas que había suspendido. De hecho, se fue a Galicia para sacarse el carnet de conducir.
“Diana quería volverse a Madrid, no estaba cómoda allí”

OK: Uno de los hechos más llamativos del caso se produjo al conocerse que la madre de Diana y su hermana Valeria sufrieron una crisis de ansiedad y acudieron a un centro de salud antes de la desaparición. ¿Nos puedes aclarar el motivo?

A.D: Fue porque Diana quería volver a Madrid y tuvo una discusión muy grande con su hermana y su madre, es por eso por lo que la madre llevó a las dos hermanas al hospital para que las pudiesen tratar. De hecho, *la misma noche de la desaparición, sobre las doce, estuvo hablando con un amigo mío al que le dijo que quería volverse a Madrid*, que no tenía amigos y que no estaba cómoda.






*Testimono de Laura, una de las amigas cercanas de Diana Quer*. Con vídeo.

_Diana manifestó su deseo de marcharse horas antes de desaparecer
Espejo Público ha hablado en exclusiva con una de las mejores amigas de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña desaparecida hace más de una semana en A Pobra de Caramiñal.

..._


*La UCO y el juez apuntalan nuevas diligencias para esclarecer la desaparición de Diana Quer* 



*Zona donde Diana pudo haber desaparecido (en amarillo)*









Es su punto de vista...





runa dijo:


> De la entrevista que has puesto; la de Laura ¿qué opinas? Si te apetece me gustaría saber tu opinión.
> 
> A mi me consta, por ejemplo, que somos legión las que no sabemos salir a la calle sin nuestro bolso. Jamás, ni a comprar el pan. Creo que si hubiese un incendio u otra emergencia en mi casa, el bolso se iba conmigo, fijo.
> Eso de que saliera sin DNI ni tarjetas y sin el monedero en una persona que lo llevaba siempre encima, es para mí una prueba de que lo que pasó, ocurrió en casa. Existen varios detalles como este en los que me fije al principio y que me han mantenido en la misma dirección.
> Creo que las horas que nos han ido llegando fallan por algún lado.




Por supuesto; aunque, sobre esa entrevista, mi opinión es más subjetiva, si cabe, que lo normal. 

Creo que esa chica dice cosas muy graves, por error en la información que recibió, por confusión o por lo que sea. Destacaría, entre otras, estas dos:

- ¿Cómo, la misma mañana de la desaparición, pudo decirle V. que a las dos y media había desaparecido su hermana? Si no se lo dijo así, malo; si se lo dijo así, peor.

- ¿Cómo encaja que su madre no la dejaba nunca... con que era muy miedosa y a veces llamaba a Laura para que fuera a quedarse con ella porque estaba muerta de miedo y estaba sola?

Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de no llevarse el bolso, etc., pero bueno, sobre eso, la verdad está más que documentada. Sobre la ropa que llevaba, también. Sin meternos en problemas, tenemos una pista en el nuevo facebook que he puesto (del 22 de noviembre). En él han elegido la imagen que dice lo del "pantalón rosa". 

Y es que nadie, en su sano juicio, puede creer que una madre se levanta, va a la habitación de la chica y no ve que está allí la ropa con la que cree que había salido, con la que dijo a S.O.S. y a las fuerzas de seguridad que había salido; la misma madre que dice que, en el mismo sitio, buscó y rebuscó para ver si faltaba algo, y no faltaba ninguna prenda más que -quizá- un pantalón vaquero. Lo mismo opino sobre el carné.

En resumen, opino que Laura ha dicho en esa entrevista lo que le habían dicho que dijera, pero no se lo aprendió bien.

Pero, sobre todo, creo que a los de ese facebook les interesa que esa versión se mantenga viva, incluso sabiendo que tienen en contra de esa entrevista a los compañeros y amigos del instituto.



Madre, qué fuerte lo de hoy del amigo Telmo!






ALCOY dijo:


> Vergüenza ajena...
> 
> pág de búsqueda en FB por parte materna... hace 4 horas....
> 
> ...




Pues anda que si le llegan a preguntar el porqué de que no hubiera una representación de Diana Quer, por parte de madre, en la búsqueda de Manuela Chavero ni en las jornadas de ayer y del viernes...



Luz de Luna dijo:


> Torrente,
> ¿Qué ha 'pasao'?
> ¿De qué amigo de DQ habláis? No sé quién es este Telmo...¿Me dices? Gracias.



Se trata de lo que te han explicado; el asunto enlaza con un reciente tuit muy "sinsentido" de V., el único tuit tras el de la desaparición de DQ. A ese tuit le han dado Me gusta nuestra Nissa y ahora nuestro Telmo; y hay algunos seguimientos interesantes de ambos (recién creados), con la consiguiente opción de usar mensajería privada. Todo esto enlaza con los que aparecen y desaparecen como seguidos en los twitter de DQ, y especialmente, enlazan todos con un tal guapo y con un marroquí másqueamigo... que yo no creo que fuera de la Puebla y que creo que está "ausente". Se le puede ver en el twitter principal de DQ.

Pero el estudio del asunto que habéis hecho me parece muy interesante. 

Excelente, *Danielator*. Gracias. Por cierto, creo que nuestro Telmo era un conocido de las redes con el que quedó en verse en Puebla, según los mensajes de DQ en sus redes, pero tenía otros nombres de usuarios. A telmo le han dado gracias, etc. y, además, es imposible que no esté vigilado lo que dice por parte de madre y de los investigadores..., siendo que su relación con los relacionados está en abierto.

Sigo apostando por escapada con engaño, y posterior secuestro con exigencia de canje por alguien de peso..., preferiblemente de alguien de algún cartel o mafia de otro país.



DUDA EXISTENCIAL O CASI...

Tras informarse de lo que se dice sobre el caso, hemos pasado algunas preguntas a un grupo de jovenzuelos universitarios (sobre otros desaparecidos hemos pasado otras preguntas).

Las respuestas son muy curiosas. Os lo pongo por curiosidad y por si a alguien le apetece contestar algo (o no).

*A. Sobre el teléfono de Diana Quer, indica las opciones que crees posibles y cuál crees más probable. Puedes elegir más de una opción. Razona las respuestas. *


*1. *

a) El teléfono *cayó* a la ría. 

b) Se detectó y se *publicó* que el teléfono estuvo en la ría. 

c) Se *encontró* el teléfono en la ría. 


*2. *

a) Se detectó y se *publicó* que el teléfono estuvo en la ría. 

b) El teléfono *cayó* a la ría. 

c) Se *encontró* el teléfono en la ría. 


*3. *

Ninguna de las anteriores es cierta.


*4.*

Otras. ¿Cuáles?


*B. ¿Se puede afirmar o negar que Diana Quer estuvo en algún punto en el que estuvo su teléfono? ¿En cuál o cuáles? ¿Por qué?*


p.s. En el seminario con criminólogos, periodistas, familiares y representantes de desaparecidos... junto con Lobatón..., se ha dicho que no han conseguido acceder a la memoria del teléfono de DQ.



Puffff.

*ESTE*

Además le sigue.

ienso:







Danielator dijo:


> ALCOY: Como se entiende entonces que Querty siga utilizando los servicios del portavoz bocazas? No será que la himbestigación ha exigido a medios y familia silencio absoluto de la casa azul?
> Los arboles no os dejan ver el bosque




Centrando el tema para presentar imputados que puedan cantar "la Traviata", que, como siempre, lo serían por algo tangencialmente relacionado que no conllevara apertura del sumario; por ejemplo, por obstrucción a la justicia por haber dicho más de la cuenta o por no haber dicho todo lo decible o por mentir o por tráfico de tal..., etc.

La reunión de SOS con los investigadores de Madrid (el día 25), junto con otras cosillas, como ausencias en otros foros y tal... me suenan a eso. 

Pero seguro que a los_ burbuinvestigadores_ no se os escapa eso. Ni que nuestro Telmo hoy no ha querido decir nada..., ha pasado de la actividad frenética al silencio. Ya van unos cuantos así... Curioso.







*Casi OFF TOPIC*

Como decíamos hace ya casi tres meses, además del consabido pantalón rosa, me parece muy *curioso que el primer cartel sobre la desaparición de DQ tuviera mal escrito su nombre*. 

Más curioso que sea el *cartel elegido por el nuevo face que parece que sustituye al primero de parte de padre*, a pesar de que se lo avisan; y más curiosa su temprana elaboración, ya que *el de SOS que nosotros pusimos en el hilo de desaparecidos* se emitió bien, estando ya en twitter a las 10:26 del día 22.

Muy interesante el quién dio los datos y revisó ese *cartel 1º* 








*El de SOS ALERTA DESAPARECIDA* 








p.s. También, ese "*A Pobra de Caramiñal*", en vez de *do*, es un cante total.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (14 Nov 2016)

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 15:57 ----------


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (18 Nov 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Nov 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




Repito imagen por aclarar que estas dos chicas *NO HAN DESAPARECIDO EN MÁLAGA*, sino que se cree que han llegado a Málaga desde Holanda, su país, que es donde desaparecieron.







*La Policía busca en Málaga a dos jóvenes holandesas de 16 años que han desaparecido en su país*



Spoiler



*La Policía busca en Málaga a dos jóvenes holandesas de 16 años que han desaparecido en su país ante la posibilidad de que hayan llegado a la capital*

La Policía busca en Málaga a dos jóvenes holandesas de 16 años que han desaparecido en su país ante la posibilidad de que hayan llegado a la capital. Las menores responden a los nombres de Femke Lucas y Sam Brujis. Ambas pertenecen a la ciudad de Bergen op Zoom.

Una de ellas vestía en el momento en el que se perdió la pista pantalón vaquero y una chaqueta azul y plata, además de zapatillas oscuras. La otra chica llevaba también un pantalón vaquero, una chaqueta de color verde y unos tenis negros, según la información que recoge la asociación de ayuda y difusión de casos de personas desaparecidas Sos desaparecidos, que ha difundido imágenes suyas. La prensa holandesa también ha publicado ya el caso.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:


*Estaban en Portugal*



Spoiler



Vermiste meisjes Sam en Femke gevonden in Albufeira

De twee vermiste meisjes uit Bergen op Zoom, Sam en Femke, zijn terecht. Het duo werd vanmiddag rond 16.00 uur gevonden in het Portugese Albufeira. De Portugese politie trof de meisjes na een tip in goede gezondheid aan.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Nov 2016)

Para los interesados en los resultados y conclusiones sobre las jornadas, anunciadas en el cartel..., @sosucrsmadrid










Algunos desaparecidos lo son por accidentes o derivados de enfermedades cuando se encuentran en lugares aislados o no saben cómo actuar. 

La hipoglucemia se encuentra entre las emergencias destacadas.
















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Nov 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*












Spoiler



*Los Mossos rastrean Barcelona en busca de una menor desaparecida este lunes*

La menor, de 16 años, salió de casa a las siete de la mañana | Los padres han presentado una denuncia en la comisaría del Eixample

Los padres de Martina Alemany, una joven de 16 años de Barcelona, han presentado este lunes por la mañana una denuncia en los Mossos d’Esquadra por la desaparición de la menor. La joven ha salido a primera hora de la mañana, las siete, de su casa, en el distrito del Eixample, y no ha vuelto a dar señales. La menor vestía a primera hora una chaqueta negra y un pantalón rosa, además de una mochila.

La fotografía de la menor ha sido distribuida entre todas las patrullas de la policía de la Generalitat y de la Guardia Urbana que la buscan desde el mediodía. Tras unas primeras horas de prudencia y al ver que anochecía y la adolescente seguía sin aparecer, la familia ha decidido recurrir a las redes sociales para difundir su fotografía y solicitar la colaboración ciudadana.

El área de investigación criminal de Barcelona de los Mossos se ha hecho cargo del caso y dirige las tareas para dar con la menor.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



*Se busca a Mónica Xiomara Chiroque, desapareció el 22 de octubre de 2016 en Madrid
*

_El padre de Mónica cree que su hija se ha marchado con un joven de 22 años que está metido en asuntos de drogas y que estaba obsesionado con ella.

La joven se fue por su propia voluntad pero ahora la familia cree que puede estar retenida por este chico._


Un joven de 22 años relacionado con las drogas podría haberse llevado a Mónica Xiomara Chiroque. Esta es la teoría de Paul, padre de la joven que desapareció en Madrid hace un mes. Gracias a SOS Desaparecidos contactamos con su familia.

Mónica desapareció el 22 de octubre a las 20:30 de la tarde. “Ese día había ido a pasear con mi mujer y mis otros dos hijos. Cuando estábamos de camino a casa vimos a Mónica salir de una tienda con un joven de 22 años. Le llamé y le dije que volviera a casa con nosotros, en ese trayecto se fue quedando rezagada hasta que desapareció”, relata su padre.

El día que desapareció Mónica llevaba un pantalón negro, una cazadora roja y unas deportivas blancas. Horas más tarde la vieron con un chándal negro.

El joven con el que estaba la menor era conocido por la familia. Su padre explica que hace un año los vio juntos y le recomendó a su hija que se apartara de él ya que estaba metido en asuntos de drogas, “yo pensaba que ya no se veían, pero me equivoqué. Ahora hemos sabido que faltaba a clases por estar con él”.

Su padre sabe que la marcha de su hija fue voluntaria, pero ahora tiene serias dudas de que esté bien. “Dos horas después de desaparecer fue a casa de una amiga a por ropa, en ese momento ya se había cambiado. Al día siguiente, otra compañera de clase me dijo que la había visto con el chico este en la Renfe. Nosotros hemos intentado contactar con ella a través del móvil de él, pero no hemos conseguido nada”, destaca Paul.

Los familiares de Mónica han contado toda esta información a la Policía e incluso le han facilitado el número de teléfono del joven, pero les dicen que no pueden hacer nada porque ha sido una marcha voluntaria a pesar de que solo tiene 15 años. “Sabemos que este chico tiene muy malos hábitos y que tiene una discapacidad intelectual, pero nada. Desde la Policía nos dicen que no pueden hacer nada”, señala indignado el padre de la menor.

Si lo ha visto o tiene algún dato importante sobre este caso llame a este número de SOS Desaparecidos: 642 650 775 / 649 952 957
En estos 30 días, Paul ha intentado localizar a la familia del joven. “He buscado a sus padres, pero al parecer no tiene padre y la madre es drogadicta. Él vivía con su tía, pero ella no quiere saber nada de él. Ha desaparecido a pesar de que tiene que ir a una terapia para seguir cobrando la pensión que tiene. Todo esto me hace pensar que puede estar vendiendo drogas para tener algo de dinero y que haya metido a mi hija en ese ambiente”, dice Paul.

El padre de la menor cree que este joven está obsesionado con su hija y que la tiene dominada, por eso pide ayuda para localizarlo ya que desde la Policía el caso va muy lento. “Han solicitado el rastreo del móvil, pero la orden del juzgado va muy lenta. La cuestión es que ya ha pasado un mes y no sabemos nada de Mónica”, concluye.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:











Spoiler



*Buscan en Vigo a una joven desaparecida desde hace cinco días
*
La familia denunció en la Comisaría que la joven, de 33 años, fue vista por última vez el jueves en la zona de Llorones

La Policía Nacional ha iniciado la búsqueda de un joven viguesa de 33 años vista por última vez el pasado jueves en el barrio de Llorones. Familiares y amigos han distribuido carteles con su imagen y también han recurrido a las redes sociales en busca de alguien que sepa de su paradero.

Se llama Andrea Moreno, tiene 33 años y fue vista por última vez el jueves de la semana pasada en el barrio vigués de Llorones. La familia de la joven ya ha denunciado su desaparición en la Comisaría de Vigo y agentes de la Policía Nacional han iniciado la investigación para localizarla.

Según informaron sus allegados a Televisión de Galicia, levaba puesto un poncho negro, un pantalón de chándal azul verdoso, unas zapatillas deportivas y un bolso marrón.

Televisión de Galicia señala también que Andrea tiene un hijo de 10 anos que reside con su madre. La familia asegura que no se llevó ropa ni efectos personales y que en el edificio en el que reside, no hay signos de que volviera.

Sus allegados han repartido carteles con su imagen por la ciudad y su fotografía también se ha compartido en redes sociales para localizar a alguna persona que pueda llevar hasta su paradero. A última hora de esta tarde, la madre confirmaba a VIGOÉ que seguían una pista con la esperanza de encontrarla.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Nov 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Nov 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Nov 2016)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (25 Nov 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Nov 2016)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:


DQ


Spoiler



NOCITADO


Spoiler






azule dijo:


> No conocía a Heri.
> Le estoy leyendo:
> 
> 
> ...







*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!*


Y un poco más de "entretenimiento" para los interesados en el asunto correo (por cierto, lo más raro del correo de la supuesta DQ, para mí, es el ASUNTO), si existe, desde cuando existía, etc... Y si no, pues para los que no conozcan una manera simple de comprobar detalles sobre cualquier correo, que se lo apunten. Ojo con los que avisan de infracciones de datos!

*Búsqueda inversa de correo electrónico para determinar la identidad facilitada por el titular, etc.*


Ejemplos



Spoiler



dianaquer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches

diana_quer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches




_*Off topic. Edito para poner el balance económico de 2015, las cuentas de SOS 2015, en spoiler. Aviso de que dan pena. Y un detalle*
_



Spoiler










El detalle. No tengo nada que ver con SOS.













ALCOY dijo:


> Información propia que no sale en ningún medio y que me acabo de dar cuen...
> 
> 
> desde hace 7 días una de las posibles personas de interés en este caso se encuentra a...
> ...




Pues sí. Muy interesante. O yo, al menos, lo creo así.


Por otra parte, el twitter "principal" de DQ ha vuelto a seguir a uno nuevo que tiene el acceso restringido o perfil cerrado.

Además...

Aunque es una noticia antigua (con vídeo), creo que es significativo que en el facebook paterno de búsqueda de DQ, hoy han elegido poner (además de lo de la madre en EP) esto:

*Ayuda Diana María Quer*

2 h 

*Los investigadores sospechan que algunos testigos no cuentan toda la verdad o han incurrido en falso testimonio y obstrucción a la justicia. Como por ejemplo este*: 

*LA SEXTA TV | Diana Quer "no iba bebida y estaba tranquila y feliz" la noche de su desaparición*


_*Diana Quer "no iba bebida y estaba tranquila y feliz" la noche de su desaparición*

La madre de Diana Quer acepta que su hija sí pudo pasar por casa para cambiarse antes de desaparecer. La Guardia Civil está convencida de que es así. laSexta ha hablado con un testigo que ha confirmado que se cruzó con Diana aquella noche, sobre las tres de la madrugada. Cuenta que ella estaba feliz y tranquila.

Una de las últimas personas que vio y habló con Diana la noche de su desaparición ha hablado con laSexta. "Hablamos de su autoescuela, estaba preparada para examinarse, yo la vi tranquila", explica.

No iba bebida, estaba tranquila y feliz, asegura. Es amigo de la joven y uno de los testigos a los que la Guardia Civil ha interrogado. La hora a la que asegura que la vio podría resultar clave en la investigación. "Estuve hablando con ella desde las 3:08 hasta las 3:40 de la madrugada", señala.

Sitúa a esa hora a Diana todavía en las fiestas y vestida con un pantalón rosa. "Llevaba un pantalón rosa clarito, una camiseta blanca y una sudadera en el codo", señala. Ahora se confirma que Diana se cambió de ropa, es decir, sí pasó por casa antes de su desaparición. La Guardia Civil encontró el pantalón rosa en su habitación dos días después.

Sin embargo la madre durante los primeros días estaba convencida de que su hija nunca volvió a casa. Ahora la clave está en saber qué pasó después, ahí se centra la investigación. "Pasó por casa pero no sabemos en qué estancia estuvo, que hizo, si habló con alguien, que intenciones tenía, si la llevó alguien o si alguien la estaba esperando", explica Manuel Marlasca, jefe de investigación de laSexta. Demasiadas incógnitas sin resolver tras 17 días sin Diana.
_

...





selvagem dijo:


> He visto mencionar varias veces estos movimientos sospechosos. ¿Cómo lo has comprobado? ¿Twitter web, cliente móvil oficial, TweetDeck...? Hasta donde yo sé los seguidores y los seguidos no se muestran cronológicamente y el orden en que se muestran cambia sin razón aparente.
> 
> Estoy de vacaciones, lo mismo me pongo a enredar con la API de twitter a ver que rasco.



Con Twitter Analytics y algún que otro "truco".






Cometa dijo:


> Torrente Ballester dijo:
> 
> 
> > Aunque es una noticia antigua (con vídeo), creo que es significativo que en el facebook paterno de búsqueda de DQ, hoy han elegido poner (además de lo de la madre en EP) esto:
> ...



No lo creas, haces bien...

El facebook que llevaba su primo hasta que desapareció de las redes:


Facebook


Os puse el mismo facebook del primo en caché; ya lo han borrado de la caché de Google y este que acabo de poner os lo comparé con el del primo y era el mismo nombre con una a más y la cabecera, etc. idéntico al del primo (significativo para mí, aunque tú no lo creas).




Looli dijo:


> jo errrr, válganme los dioses....
> será una broma?
> un tiempo pa qué, volverá Dianiss con un retoñño?
> que fuerte!



_un tiempo pa qué?_


_Pa_ que puedan "acceder a la memoria del teléfono"?





Danielator dijo:


> "La cuenta directamente no existe. Es un sistema que sólo una persona con preparación sabe hacerlo. Hay unos servidores anónimos que te permiten mandar un correo, introduces el correo que quieras, sin necesidad de existir, y mandas ese mensaje. Supimos, por el rastro de la IP que se trataba de un servidor de Estados Unidos, pero la segunda señal nos señala un servidor de Canadá. Se aseguran no dejar rastro para usurpar una identidad. Son muchas molestias para ser una broma."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto, informan de que siguen sin poder acceder a la memoria del teléfono.

"Como decíamos ayer..."

UN MILLÓN DE EUROS por "el acceso al teléfono", previas señales de vida?







Maat dijo:


> El que se va a sentir embarazado va a ser el cretino que ha enviado el correo cuando le echen el guante y tenga que responder algunas preguntas.
> 
> ...




Excepto si el que ha enviado el correo se llamara o tuviera como pseudónimo DIANA QUER, que de ambas hay muchas por el mundo. Otra cosa es que se hubiera auto-llamado "DIANA MARÍA QUER LÓPEZ-PINEL, la desaparecida que buscan ustedes blablablá..."

Tienen la excusa perfecta tanto para ser o no ser; he ahí la cuestión.

Es un correo más que investigado antes de salir a luz. Ya os dije que hubo reunión la semana pasada para algo importante. Una cosa es el correo y otra su publicación, esto tiene toda la pinta de "prepárense para...".






Maat dijo:


> Algo críptico tu mensaje, Torrente. A mí me ofrece poca credibilidad este correo, pero desconozco muchas cosas. Supuestamente, fue recibido por SOS Desaparecidos la madrugada del miércoles y se ha hecho público hoy, ¿qué tiene que ver con una reunión de la semana pasada? ¿Prepárense para qué? Si fue puesto en conocimiento de la UCO y seguramente del juez, ¿cómo se ha permitido su publicación estando vigente el secreto del Sumario y en contraste con el hermetismo que ha habido hasta ahora? ¿Porque no se le da importancia?



¿Han dicho la madrugada de qué miércoles? No lo he visto, pero no creo.

Supongo que se ha hecho público, como muchas de las cosas, para ejercer una función de cara a alguien. Como siempre, es mejor poner en público lo que se quiere que esté oculto, luego ahí lo que se oculta está publicado. Esa función está por ver, si es que se ve. De momento, ha impedido que se hable de cadáver y se ha conseguido que nadie se plantee que podría no haber ningún delito, incluso en el caso más elemental, ya que cualquier DIANA QUER estaría en su derecho de enviar el correo; por lógica, se volvería, volverá o ha vuelto a ponerse en contacto para aclarar, tras la transcendencia, si fuera el caso de no haber delito y si fuera el caso de tener que ver con nuestra DQ; y más cosas, pero solo eso no es poco para justificar su publicación. 

Ya sé que en esta ocasión estoy siendo un poco (pero menos) críptico. Sorry. 









Danielator dijo:


> Y te deja enviar mails?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 00:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Para tfno. tienes que hacer lo que te he puesto. Ah, y sí deja envial mails.

El correo alternativo tampoco es necesario.









Danielator dijo:


> Y te deja enviar mails?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 00:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Para tfno. tienes que hacer lo que te he puesto. Ah, y sí deja envial mails.

El correo alternativo tampoco es necesario.






_Dudo mucho que haya más de una Diana Quer que pudiera dirigirse a SOS Desaparecidos en esos términos. _


Con que haya una que ante una denuncia diga que es su pseudónimo y que le pareció bien avisar porque le habían dicho que la buscaban, sobra. O mejor dicho, con que, llegado el momento, nos puedan contar esto, no hace falta más para tenerlo en cuenta, al margen de realidades...



_Dudo mucho que haya más de una Diana Quer que pudiera dirigirse a SOS Desaparecidos en esos términos. Desde la asociación están convencidos de que no lo ha escrito ella, pero matizando que eso no significa que no esté en el lugar desde donde se envía. ¿? _


Una cosa es lo que se dice y otra es de lo que se está convencido. Entiendo que tú lo dudes; no siempre coinciden ambas cosas; yo no dudo de esta certeza.






Maat dijo:


> Entonces piensas que es posible que esté allí. Me cuesta creerlo, pero ojalá fuera así y esté sana y salva.




Cualquier posibilidad es posible  Pero yo me inclino por que esté más cerca, como mucho, en Portugal. 

Y, sobre el correo, creo que la difusión es una herramienta; el origen y el correo en sí, para mí, no significa nada más que una "preparación para el desenlace..."; lo raro sería que no se hubieran producido correos, llamadas, etc. mucho más conflictivos, agresivos, de chantaje... De hecho, como sabes, creo que llevan mucho tiempo con movimientos en redes sociales que podrían facilitar la comunicación sin dejar pistas inmediatas y sin que transcendiera, por la mensajería privada directa. Creo que tampoco tiene sentido lo que dicen los supuestos expertos sobre tipo de correo de un correo falso, servidores USA, etc.

Me sigo inclinando por lo mismo de siempre, en la línea de "Trata de personas": engaño y marcha voluntaria, secuestro y realización de la función para la que se secuestrara; que, en este caso, dadas las detenciones por las fechas, tanto en Pozuelo como en Galicia y otros lugares, me encaja en el canje de persona-persona o persona-dinero o ambas; me inclino por ambas y las resumo en secuestro con engaño y canje. Sobre viva o muerta, pues eso, todo es posible.

Y, sobre la investigación, hay cosas que me chirrían, como que no se diga nada sobre la no intervención de la policía nacional (creo que no recoge ni datos informativos); y, sobre todo, la de aduanas.






No tengo tiempo ni de leeros (ya lo haré). Si alguno lo tenéis y os parece bien, observad el twitter principal de DQ. Desde ayer fluctúan con mucha frecuencia los seguidos, sigue a uno, deja de seguirlo, vuelve a seguirlo, vuelve a dejar de seguirlo, y así sucesivamente.

Ah, el seguido/dejado tiene una cuenta cerrada al público (invisible). 

También interesante (por la ubicación, sobre todo) de un nuevo fav y RT, etc. en el famoso twitter de V, el de nuestros Telmo y Nisss...










Bueno, pues parece que dicen que eligieron la opción TOR. Después de que paguen a Danielator por sus servicios , continuemos.


TRANSCRIPCIÓN DE PARTE DE LA ENTREVISTA DE HOY EN ESP. PÚBL. A SOS


*JOAQUÍN AMIL*

_"*Hay una gran duda de que sea Diana* (...) repetimos siempre, el que creamos que no lo manda Diana no significa que Diana no esté; es decir, ahora mismo las hipótesis están todas abiertas (...)"
_

*SUSANA GRISO*

_"... *¿estamos hablando de que alguien que pueda haber capturado a Diana, raptado a Diana... y... bueno... pues tenga interés en contactar con vosotros...* para decir no me busquéis, he desaparecido por primera voluntad?"
_

*J.A.*

_"*Sí*, quizá un poco hacer una cortina de humo..., llamar la atención hacia otro aspecto de la investigación que se siente amenazado (...). Al *principio* nosotros decíamos: el correo, *la cuenta de correo no existe* porque los correos vienen devueltos, pero es que *al día siguiente la cuenta sí ha sido creada*; la cuenta se crea después de mandar el correo, ¿por qué?, pues no lo sabemos tampoco"_

Y siguen con la creación de la cuenta asociada a un nº de tfno y con que *SÍ HAN INTENTADO "INTERACTUAR" CON ESA CUENTA*.


Pues "como decíamos ayer": *SUENA a un correo para negociar y un tfno. para lo mismo*... 

Entiendo que al principio se negara la opción de escapada voluntaria con posterior secuestro y canje del tipo que fuera (personas, dinero, etc.), previas pruebas de vida (otra cosa sería el estado real de vida o no de la chica); pero si con esto y lo que llevamos visto, a estas alturas, tampoco sospechamos que nos van poniendo en el camino de un secuestro/rapto con canje, que venga Dios y nos vea.


El vídeo de la entrevista de EP a J. A. 

ANTENA 3 TV | El presidente de SOS Desaparecidos: "No es normal que alguien usurpe la identidad de Diana Quer para mandar un correo en su nombre" 





*Maat*, de toda la vida de Dios han existido los intermediarios y los mensajes vía medio de comunicación: desde su inclusión en los anuncios por palabras a los telediarios, pasando por programas rosas, de tertulias, etc.

Lo que dicen en público no siempre va dirigido al público, sino a quien interese. "Creo" que el de SOS está al servicio de la investigación, como "creo" que lo está Antena 3, y creo que ambos actúan de acuerdo con lo que les piden; ya os lo dije: en esta tv. colaboran..., tienen contactos y expertos que hasta les acompañan en misiones muy especiales. Dicen lo que interesa decir y no siempre tienen como objetivo provocar morbo y tener audiencia; algunas veces creo que utilizan estos para colaborar a conseguir el objetivo. Saben cosas que transmiten a los investigadores y no las publican.

(Y que sea yo quien defiende en algo a algún medio de desinformación, manda cojones).








Cometa dijo:


> De verdad pensáis que si la UCO tuviese la más mínima sospecha de que el correo lo ha enviado alguien relacionado con la desaparición de Diana iban a dejar a a S.O.S Desaparecidos emprender una investigación paralela y a Joaquín Amills pasearse por las televisiones dando todos los datos?




La UCO no deja "emprender una investigación paralela" a nadie, ni siquiera a la Policía Nacional.

Confundir el hecho de colaborar a las órdenes de la UCO, incluso dejando que la UCO se haga pasar por el colaborador y dando la cara bajo su estricta vigilancia, con investigación paralela es un problema. 

Es como sacar las cosas de contexto, deformadas, por parte de un medio y repetirlo los demás medios como loros. Os puse la transcripción de lo que dijo Amils y no dijo que tuvieran el teléfono ni otras cosas que se están diciendo. Ah, y averiguar dos números de teléfono de un gmail, por parte de la GC, está tirado: los dos números del prefijo del país que se han puesto porque se han querido poner para abrir el correo y que se pueden ir cambiando en cualquier momento.





Como mantengo desde que se hizo cargo la UCO, una cosa es lo que sucede y otra es lo que cuentan públicamente.

Se cuenta lo que quieren los investigadores, al margen de realidades.

Interpol, el FBI, la UCO, etc. no son los investigadores bajo el mando de Taín en el caso Asunta. Mientras no asumamos eso, no entenderemos que "somos peones" para mover, difundir y dar vueltas a lo que quieren que se las demos.






Spoiler



_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Nov 2016)

*Natalia Rodríguez ha convocado una concentración para el viernes 2 de diciembre

La madre de Malén: "Se cumplen tres malditos años sin mi hija"
*










Spoiler



*Natalia Rodríguez ha convocado una concentración para el viernes 2 de diciembre
*
*La madre de Malén: "Se cumplen tres malditos años sin mi hija"*

"Se cumplen tres malditos años sin mi hija, pero no vamos a bajar los brazos", es el inicio de un comunicado en el que Natalia Rodríguez, la madre de la joven Malén Ortíz que desapareció el 2 de diciembre de 2013, convoca una nueva concentración para recordarla.

Rodríguez ha convocado un encuentro para el viernes 2 de diciembre a las 17.00 horas en la Pinada de Santa Ponça, localidad en la que Malén fue vista por última vez.

En el comunicado remitido a Efe, la madre de Malén, que no ha dejado de convocar concentraciones y movilizaciones en estos tres años, pide una vez más el apoyo y la máxima difusión de esta iniciativa para que no se olvide que su hija, que desapareció con 15 años, continúa sin ser localizada.

La última convocatoria por parte de la Asociación Sosdesaparecidos fue con motivo de 18 cumpleaños de Malén el pasado 28 de octubre.

Malén Ortiz fue vista por última vez el 2 de diciembre de 2013 en la rotonda de los piratas de Magaluf cuando iba a comer a la casa de su novio en Son Ferrer, tras salir del instituto de Santa Ponça.








DQ


Spoiler






Danielator dijo:


> Mi hipótesis del correo:
> 
> El autor del mail usa la red TOR para enmascarar su IP.
> Tor Project: Anonymity Online
> ...




Según SOS, el correo en cuestión no existe. Si esto es cierto, nada podría hacer Google.

Y, sin usar TOR, ya sabes que también es posible enviar anónimos poniendo como remitente un correo ficticio; da igual que sea gmail u otro porque no usa el host del correo ficticio. Para camuflar la IP o hacer un recorrido camuflado, basta con hacerlo desde un proxy específico. Otra cosa es que siguiendo los nodos de entrada (en sentido inverso) se pueda tener la dirección del sitio web desde el que se ha enviado. Claro que no pueden hacer un simple PING o un Tracert simple; pero los cuerpos de seguridad tienen medios de sobra para identificar el sitio web y con esto... más cosas; pero tienen un problema, con eso no localizan a la persona y no pueden responder; tienen que tirar de otros medios.

El hecho de hacerlo público da indicios de no poder responder al emisor del correo para que se pongan en contacto de otra manera, si es que les interesa contactar, como parece ser. 

Sin embargo, lo del "Saludos" no creo que indique que es ni que no es DQ. Y sobre lo que os he leído más atrás (disculpad, no recuerdo a quién) relacionado con que Amils ha dicho que nunca han tenido un caso de usurpación del desaparecido, de verdad que es triste que este señor haya dicho esto (si no es un malentendido); vamos, que a él mismo le habló por teléfono uno haciéndose pasar por su hijo desaparecido. Si es que...








Danielator dijo:


> Torrente. Si es como las primeras informaciones explicaban, no hay nada que hacer. Yo creo que se hizo segun mi hipótesis de arriba porque requiere menos conocimientos.




Podría ser cierta tu hipótesis y es lo más lógico. Pero sí que es cierto que se puede hacer una cuenta de gmail sin nº de tfno. 

Además, yo creo que si hubiera algo que hacer, no lo habrían hecho público; creo que lo han hecho público para que le llegue el mensaje de "no te creemos" a quien proceda y provocar así un segundo contacto... o similar.





*Y este ande andará, xdddd*?


*Un mes de cierre*


p.s. Me doy por servido de "qué pesado con las RRSS".







gabilond0 dijo:


> Así es. La hermana llama a la madre y se lo cuenta. Esta hace algunas llamadas y a las 8:30 llama a la GC. A las 11:30 firma la denuncia y es cuando Valeria llama al padre




¿Estás seguro de que la hermana estaba en casa?




privacy dijo:


> Ok y ahí cobraría sentido lo del amigo que contó que la madre lo llamó a las 5.30 y que llamara tan pronto a la GC.



El mundo de las modelos y aspirantes es un peligro viviente (y más si las "jefas" se hacen un largo viaje hasta Santiago); si lo unes al de narcos y mafias es explosivo; y si se une con sus "socios naturales" de la "Trata de personas" ya es la reostia.


Bueno, yo venía a ver "qué hay de lo mío"; es decir, que, desde hace más de un mes, sigue cerrado el face de búsqueda por parte del padre e inactivos el twitter y el face del primo de DQ.

Ahora se suman la ausencia de "noticias" y, desde hace más de una semana, el silencio en el nuevo face de búsqueda "por parte de padre", el silencio del face de búsqueda por parte de madre y el silencia del face personal de la madre. 

Como curiosa coincidencia con la noche de autos, solo sigue "visible" en su ask la hermana.


p.s. *Danielator*, creo que estaría bien que avisaras con letra grande y negrita, por lo menos, de la segunda edición, aumentada -casita azul por medio-, de "Siempre nos quedará Taragoña".








MaraL dijo:


> quien se ha hecho un largo viaje hasta Santiago?



Pues álguienA de Barcelona; ahora no me acuerdo del nombre. Por ahí os lo puse en un momento dado y ahora no tengo tiempo de buscarlo; "si eso" lo busco otro día en el hilo de desaparecidos en donde lo voy copiando.









_Añado más "entretenimiento"_


No sé si el mail es importante, lo que sí creo es que es importante darle importancia. Basta ver algunos de los montones de mensajes a los que no se les da valor para distinguir que por algo dan valor a otros.

*Ejemplos
*


*1*

*Tablón Trump
‏@Carlosmedicen*

*"Hola. Estoy bien. Necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer"*



*2*

*dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer* 15 jul.

Es malo preocuparse tanto por alguien al que no puedes ayudar ...

*Noel Akisukinho
‏@Mxchitroll___*


*@diana_quer Jajajaja todavía no apareciste hija de puta, ya estas bien muerta perra.. Ojalá te hayan violado*


*3*

*dianiss♡ ‏@diana_quer 21 jul.*









*Noel Akisukinho
‏@Mxchitroll___*

*@diana_quer PORQUE YA NO TUITEAS MÁS??? JAJAJA ME OLVIDABA, ESTAS BIEN MUERTA, HIJA DE PUTA.. LO CELEBRO, PERRA.*

*ME GUSTA
7*



*Heriberto Janosch
‏@JanoschGonzalez
*
*@Mxchitroll___ Por favor investigad a este personaje ... @policia @guardiacivil
*


El último tuit, de Heriberto Janosch, es del que lleva el facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte de la madre. Y va el tío (autor del mensaje) y lo retuitea y le da a me gusta; a otros muchos les gustan estos muchos tuits de este y otros -como poco- energúmenos. Y esto es un ejemplo de los muchos comunicados públicos y privados... a los que no se les suele dar importancia, pero SÍ a ese mail, no a otros. 

Mi opinión es que se trata de incitar a un contacto negociador sobre "mi apuesta": marcha voluntaria con posterior retención/secuestro para canje de personas y/o dinero, con resultados de seguir viva o muerta, pero obligados a dar señales de vida para el susodicho hipotético canje, para lo que conviene decir "no me lo creo", "me lo creo"..., es de tal, no es de cuál, mareando la perdiz en público para forzar a otro comunicado, asegurándose el contacto. Así es muchas veces la "trata de personas", en general.






Repito: he dicho que una señora de la agencia de BCN, de procedencia vasca, estuvo en Santiago. De denuncias ni investigación no he dicho nada.

*Galifornia*, entre otras cosas, lo expuso en un foro público de artistas alguien a quién citaron en un hotel de Santiago y no fue; hubo más que sí fueron (lo copié aquí).

Sobre las dudas respecto a Amills, las entiendo, aunque no las comparto; no creo que hable sin permiso, y creo que ese mensaje Quer parece dirigido a quién tenga que llegar, no a nosotros los del ocio foril. También es cierto que me parece que SOS se está metiendo demasiado en la oficialidad internacional; ellos verán, pero eso tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes: la libertad y la independencia son valores que pierden mucho cuando alguien se ata a lo oficial. Quizá sea una percepción equivocada por mi parte, no sé...

Por cierto, yo venía a decir que en la cuenta de twitter de DQ se ha producido una nueva curiosidad muy curiosa: seguir, dejar de seguir, y vuelta a seguir (como siempre), pero ahora, se observa: 

*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


Curiosísimo, y más si le añadimos a nuestra NisssA y a nuestro Telmo (que siguen igual) un nuevo usuario de noviembre, que ya ha aparecido también.

Y más...

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Ahí os lo dejo para el que tenga curiosidad o algo.






Os he leído en diagonal y no estoy seguro de si habéis dicho ya (o no) lo que voy decir; si es así, sorry. Quedando claro que son posibilidades nada más y opiniones, ni más ni menos.

*Sobre el correo*

"Como decíamos ayer..." en un post de este hilo (allá por el 4 de diciembre):

También es posible enviar anónimos poniendo como remitente un correo ficticio; da igual que sea gmail u otro porque no usa el host del correo ficticio. Para camuflar la IP o hacer un recorrido camuflado, basta con hacerlo desde un proxy específico. Otra cosa es que siguiendo los nodos de entrada (en sentido inverso) se pueda tener la dirección del sitio web desde el que se ha enviado. Claro que no pueden hacer un simple PING o un Tracert simple; pero los cuerpos de seguridad tienen medios de sobra para identificar el sitio web y con esto... más cosas; pero tienen un problema, con eso no localizan a la persona y no pueden responder; tienen que tirar de otros medios.

En resumen

1. Se pueden enviar correos-e desde muchos sitios, poniendo como remitente la dirección que se quiera poner, al margen de que exista o no y al margen de que tenga propietario o no.

2. Si se usa la opción 1, al dar a responder te devuelve el mensaje de que no existe ese usuario de correo.

3. Si das a enviar nuevo correo, poniendo como destinatario el usuario que era remitente y si este existe (aunque no hubiera sido el autor del correo, o sí, da igual), entonces, sí se da por reconocido ese correo.

De 1 y 2, al dar a responder, se deduce que al principio pudiera resultar que el correo de la supuesta D Q "no existía", aunque existiera. 

De 1 y 3, al enviar nuevo correo, se podría deducir que después sí existía, aunque siempre hubiera existido.

El teléfono sería el que se puso en su momento, hace tropecientos años, o ese día, da igual, ningún mensaje llega al teléfono si no se ha configurado el correo en el teléfono (y otras cosas), expresamente para que avise a ese teléfono.

*Sobre SOS*

También "como decíamos...", suelen hacer y decir lo que les mandan los investigadores y no dan ninguna información públicamente, aunque la reciban, si no están autorizados para darla. No suelen hablar solo para los que somos coforeros en burbuja, hablan también para los criminales, que están sueltos la mayoría de ellos.

Y..., con perdón, me parece muy triste que se intente desprestigiar, sin datos concretos, a muchas personas que dan su vida por los demás, al margen de errores que con seguridad cometen. Dios quiera que esos "desprestigiadores" no sufran nunca la desaparición de un ser querido porque incluso así seguirá habiendo personas humanitarias para ayudarles, posiblemente las mismas que se han visto calumniadas por ellos. Sorry por este párrafo a la mayoría de coforeros de burbu, entre los que hay algunos muy muy altruistas y colaboradores en la búsqueda de desaparecidos y no precisamente con dinero, aunque no lo pregonen (gracias especiales a ellos, que lo leerán y callarán).

*Sobre las modelos*

Sí, *Galifornia*, lo dije yo, y aclaro: alguien de la agencia de Barcelona estuvo en Santiago, concretamente, una mujer de procedencia vasca.










NOCITADO


Spoiler






azule dijo:


> No conocía a Heri.
> Le estoy leyendo:
> 
> 
> ...










*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!*


Y un poco más de "entretenimiento" para los interesados en el asunto correo (por cierto, lo más raro del correo de la supuesta DQ, para mí, es el ASUNTO), si existe, desde cuando existía, etc... Y si no, pues para los que no conozcan una manera simple de comprobar detalles sobre cualquier correo, que se lo apunten. Ojo con los que avisan de infracciones de datos!

*Búsqueda inversa de correo electrónico para determinar la identidad facilitada por el titular, etc.*


Ejemplos



Spoiler



dianaquer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches

diana_quer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches





*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!*


Y un poco más de "entretenimiento" para los interesados en el asunto correo (por cierto, lo más raro del correo de la supuesta DQ, para mí, es el ASUNTO), si existe, desde cuando existía, etc... Y si no, pues para los que no conozcan una manera simple de comprobar detalles sobre cualquier correo, que se lo apunten. Ojo con los que avisan de infracciones de datos!

*Búsqueda inversa de correo electrónico para determinar la identidad facilitada por el titular, etc.*


Ejemplos



Spoiler



dianaquer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches

diana_quer@gmail.com email address may have been compromised in recent data breaches




_*Off topic. Edito para poner el balance económico de 2015, las cuentas de SOS 2015, en spoiler. Aviso de que dan pena. Y un detalle*
_



Spoiler










El detalle. No tengo nada que ver con SOS.






Danielator dijo:


> Esa web es una caca. Todos los correos han sido comprometidos. Jajajaja



Sí, eso parece, pero si cierras el "comprometido" y llegas a pagar, la cosa cambia. En todo caso, ahí queda la idea de la búsqueda inversa de correos-e; hay montones de sitios para ello.

Por otra parte, ya han suspendido de oficio las cuentas de twitter que pusimos más arriba.

Y otra cosa, sobre el correo. El enfrentamiento SOS vs abogado de la madre deja ver bastantes cosas, ¿no? Creo que SOS está en su derecho de denunciar un correo que ha llegado a su dirección, y encima que ha sido alojado en su propio servidor de host, puesto que su correo está en su página web. 

Respecto a esto, me parece muy interesante, por lo que venimos diciendo, lo que han puesto en el facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte del padre, pero que muy muy interesante por aquello de la lógica y del "como decíamos ayer...". Lo copio sin spoiler, como excepción, y con la foto que han puesto incluida (pongo rojo lo más significativo, según mi opinión).

*Ayuda Diana María Quer*


El secreto de sumario se prorrogará hasta el 19 de Enero.

Queremos agradecer desde ya vuestro interés en el caso y el respeto y precaución que tomáis a la hora de comentar en esta pagina dedicada a la búsqueda y clarificación de los hechos en la desaparición de Diana Quer. 

A punto de cumplirse 4 meses de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer todavía siguen abiertas todas las hipótesis incluso la posibilidad de estar viva dado que nada puede hacer pensar lo contrario según la Unidad Central Operativa encargada de la investigación y a pesar de que tampoco hay ningún dato que indique precisamente que se halle con vida. Además de la amplia linea de investigación tan controvertida y plural existente, se añade la nueva pista discordante de un Email recibido por parte de la asociación SOS Desaparecidos. ¿Pero hasta que punto este email puede ser relevante para la investigación?

Icíar Redondo, criminóloga que trabaja para SOS Desaparecidos quien ha investigado este email se ha mostrado precavida a la hora de dar todos los detalles sobre este sospechoso email, sin embargo ha declarado que la persona que lo envió conocía detalles específicos de la cuenta desde donde presuntamente se envió dicho correo. Detalles como por ejemplo la dirección de correo, que Diana utilizaba no muy asiduamente pero era una de las 4 direcciones que poseía la joven. 

Dicha dirección casualmente *fue utilizada para enviar su currículum a la agencia de Modelos Golden Agency* en la cual ella quería hacer sus primeros pasos como modelo *animada por su madre que le acompañó* a hacer el casting. De hecho la propia agencia contactó con Diana el lunes de su desaparición a través de un correo donde le indicaban que había sido seleccionada para una conocida productora de TV. Pero ella nunca contestó a ese correo. 

El email enviado como ya comentábamos fue por parte de *alguien que conocía dicha dirección*. Algo que no se proporciona en ningún lado de Internet. *Quien enviase dicho email utilizó presumiblemente una web de envío de emails anónima*, con suplantación de identidad (phishing) poniendo como *remitente una de las direcciones de correo de Diana* haciendo parecer de esta manera que se había enviado desde la cuenta de Diana Quer.

Quién está detrás de esta misiva está todavía por descubrir. Algo que sin duda la investigación del caso llevará a cabo y quién sabe si también será una prueba o pista mas que solucione el caso.
Por otro lado Diana Lopez-Pinel ha manifestado que cree que alguien está interesado en desviar la investigación lo que suponemos que se refiere al email y otras circunstancias que rodean la investigación como pueden ser testimonios falsos.













Cometa dijo:


> Esta página no es de nadie relacionado con el padre, lo pregunté:
> 
> 2 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2016 14:15
> Hola, buenos días.
> ...



Ya, por eso la abrieron con todo lo que tenía el primo antes de cerrar su face y con el mismo nombre, añadiendo solo en la URL una_ a_ por lo de imposible repetir... Evidentemente, si no se identifican en público no van a reconocerlo ante alguien a quien supongo desconocido para ellos; elemental y la pregunta sobraba (sin acritud, ehm?). En todo caso, sea de quien sea, para mí lo interesante es el texto que he puesto; cosas de mirar al dedo o la luna, ya sabes...

Un saludo y FELIZ NAVIDAD.





Danielator dijo:


> Mas tuiteros curiosos:
> Search Twitter - @manolon_ewoks diana




Ese lleva meses pidiendo atención a gritos; supongo que la tendrá y que si no le cierran "la boca" es porque no conviene cerrársela; no sé... porque también es cierto que se cura en salud con los "creo, pienso...".

Lo curioso es que para mí, que veo las redes sociales como una utilidad más y que personalmente no las uso más allá de lo profesional, resulta que* twitter es de lo mejor para mantener conversaciones privadas, borrarlas sin dejar huella, etc.* La complejidad para identificar a los titulares reales (con pseudónimos) las hace más seguras en este aspecto; solo viendo seguidores y seguidos en el momento justo se puede sospechar de conversaciones privadas entre ellos; difícil de discriminar entre tantos millones de usuarios. De ahí *la importancia que creo que tienen determinados TELMOs* con sus escasos seguidores, seguidos y agradecimientos, creados en plena "faena del caso".

Algunos detectan el darle valor a los teléfonos móviles y a twitter, etc..., y lo veo lógico; pero, sin embargo, *en la actualidad, los grandes crímenes, actos terroristas, primaveras árabes, creación de partidos como Podemos o Ciudadanos, etc., millones y millones de casos de secuestro, asesinatos, trata de personas... pasan y han pasado por las redes sociales*, incluyendo a twitter y a los teléfonos móviles; *lo que no quita absolutamente nada a los medios de investigación convencionales*, que, con total seguridad, también se están utilizando en este caso, aunque solo transcienda lo que dicen los testimonios y no la investigación judicial, como debe ser...





Cometa dijo:


> A ver cómo resuelven sin una sola prueba, ya estamos otra vez en manos de los teléfonos y las cámaras. A mí me cuesta creer que se pueda acuchillar alguien que se defiende sin que deje ni una sola marca en el asesino, ni un resto de sangre en su ropa, en su coche...
> 
> Feliz Navidad a todos.



¿Tú crees que no hay pruebas? Lo de los teléfonos y las cámaras a mí me suena a "despiste" dirigido a quien proceda, que no somos los espectadores en general. 

Sobre pruebas, a la espera de la apertura del sumario, que es en donde se verá algo, para mí SÍ hay pruebas; ¿o tú crees que no es/será una prueba "de algo" lo dicho por* un testigo voluntario que declara que DQ se subió a un coche en el muelle de Taragoña e identifica al tío con el que se subió*?

Al menos yo no tengo datos para afirmar que no hay pruebas ni que no avanza la investigación ni el calado del caso, pero no puedo negar que existan esos datos. Precisamente, ahora que *la hermana de DQ dice haberse ido a Kenia* (supongo que para algo y acompañada por alguien, que no parece ser su madre, además de su novio; curioso sitio con uno de los mayores porcentajes de trata de personas del planeta), recuerdo que el gobierno español tardó unos cuantos meses en negociar allí la liberación de dos secuestradas españolas; algunos de sus familiares se desplazaron a la zona ante la inminente liberación; otro/s ya estaban allí para las gestiones y contactos oportunos 

Lo malo es que los criminales, las mafias y un largo etcétera siguen haciendo desaparecer gente y siguen libres para seguir; lo de los desaparecidos es algo demasiado duro para cualquiera que lo sufra como propio. Es mi lamento navideño. Sorry por el rollazo.




privacy dijo:


> No se, yo veo claro que aquí hay alguien desde el principio cometiendo el delito de obstrucción a la justicia que no entiendo como no está detenud@, debe ser que consideran que es "normal" o que ciertos asuntos familiares a cierto nivel mejor taparlos con enchufes, ellos sabrán.
> 
> Que paséis una buena noche, foreros de buena voluntad y los que no tambien.
> 
> Añadir que el mail no es broma de mal gusto ni de coña, conocían correo, conocían Tfo, duplicado sim ( casi imposible sin sim original) uffff cuantas molestias para una simple broma. La "mano negra" que dice la doliente parece que tiene muchos tentáculos, demasiados. Nos quedaremos sin saber quién lo mando, se tapara. Como dije al principio este caso es un cachondeo, un PUTO CACHONDEO.



Yo también creo que no es una simple broma de mal gusto; pero solo era necesario conocer el correo, como venimos diciendo desde el principio; basta con ponerlo como remitente en una de las miles de páginas web que ofrecen esta opción o de otras muchas formas; como hemos dicho, sabemos quiénes sí lo conocían (la agencia de modelos, que parece muy aficionada al spoofing), aunque puede haber otros que lo conocieran, sin descartar a la propia DQ o alguien que la acompañara en algún momento...









*Casi Off Topic*

*Qué es el Mail Spoofing*

_MailSpoofing es cuando alguien te envía un correo donde en el campo FROM (remitente) es falso, de forma que podrían decirte que el correo te lo ha enviado por ejemplo bankia.es o cualquier entidad o empresa que quieran suplantar._




Spoiler



*Qué es el Mail Spoofing*

"Se pueden clasificar los ataques de spoofing, en función de la tecnología utilizada. Entre ellos tenemos el IP Spoofing (quizás el más conocido), ARP spoofing, DNS spoofing, Web spoofing o email spoofing, aunque en general se puede englobar dentro de spoofing cualquier tecnología de red susceptible de sufrir suplantaciones de identidad".

Dicho en palabras llanas, *MailSpoofing es cuando alguien te envía un correo donde en el campo FROM (remitente) es falso, de forma que podrían decirte que el correo te lo ha enviado por ejemplo bankia.es o cualquier entidad o empresa que quieran suplantar.
*
Los distribuidores de spam a menudo utilizan el spoofing con el fin de conseguir buzones de correo abiertos, y posiblemente que incluso respondan a sus solicitudes. La suplantación de identidad puede ser utilizada legítimamente, aún siendo ilegal y el Mail Spoffing puede considerarse una suplantación de identidad en toda regla.

El Mail Spoofing es posible porque el protocolo Simple Mail Transfer (SMTP), el principal protocolo utilizado para el envío de correo electrónico, no incluye un mecanismo de autenticación.

Aunque una extensión del servicio SMTP (especificada en el IETF RFC 2554) permite a un cliente SMTP negociar un nivel de seguridad con un servidor de correo, si bien esta precaución no siempre se toma. Si no se toman las precauciones adecuadas cualquiera que tenga los conocimientos necesarios puede conectarse al servidor y utilizarlo para enviar mensajes. Para enviar un correo electrónico falsificado, los remitentes introducen comandos en las cabeceras que alteran la información del mensaje (spoffing).

Con ello es posible enviar un mensaje que parece ser de cualquiera, desde cualquier lugar, diciendo lo que el remitente quiera decir. Por lo tanto, alguien puede enviar correos electrónicos falsificados que parecen ser tuyos, con un mensaje que no escribiste, desde tu dominio de correo @dominio.com

Si recibes un email que no se ha enviado desde tu dirección de correo, hay dos probabilidades:

El mensaje es fraudulento, se ha enviado falsificando tu dirección como si fueras tu el remitente.

El remitente real ha puesto tu dirección de correo como la dirección de respuesta para que las contestaciones se envien a tu cuenta.




*INFO DE GMAIL.* 

_*En qué consiste el spoofing*

Cuando envías un correo electrónico, se le adjunta un nombre de remitente. Este nombre se puede falsificar.

En los casos de spoofing, tu dirección se puede usar como dirección del remitente o de respuesta._



Spoiler



*Alguien está falsificando mi dirección para enviar correos electrónicos desde ella
*

Si recibes correos electrónicos devueltos que aparentemente se enviaron desde tu cuenta o una respuesta a un mensaje que nunca enviaste, es posible que hayan falsificado tu cuenta de Gmail, lo que se denomina "spoofing".

*En qué consiste el spoofing

Cuando envías un correo electrónico, se le adjunta un nombre de remitente. Este nombre se puede falsificar.

En los casos de spoofing, tu dirección se puede usar como dirección del remitente o de respuesta.*

Solucionar los problemas de spoofing
Recibo correos electrónicos devueltos que no he enviado
¿Por qué ocurre esto?
Algunos spammers usan programas de software para crear listas aleatorias de direcciones de correo electrónico y usarlas en el spoofing.

Si un spammer falsifica tu dirección de Gmail, es posible que te lleguen informes de correos no entregados que aparentemente enviaste.

Cómo resolver el problema

*Gmail no puede impedir que los spammers falsifiquen tu dirección porque estos correos electrónicos se generan fuera de Gmail*.

Si recibes este tipo de mensajes, denúncialos como spam.


Hay correos electrónicos en Spam enviados desde mi dirección
¿Por qué ocurre esto?

Algunos spammers intentan enviar correos con una dirección de remitente falsa. Con esto pretenden simular que el correo se envió desde tu dirección, de modo que no se marque como spam.

Si ves un correo en Spam en el que tu dirección se ha sustituido por "yo", significa que alguien ha intentado poner tu dirección en el campo "De" del mensaje.







daphne dijo:


> Pero entonces, si tal como dijo Joaquín Amills, la cuenta esta poco habitual, vinculada al teléfono de Diana estaba "desactivada", porque devolvía los correos, y a los pocos días se "activó", ¿cómo hicieron?, se supone que te envían al móvil la clave que tienes que introducir para recuperarla... ¿se puede hacer de otra manera mas sofisticada sin necesidad del móvil?



A ver, es que no es así.

Si desde una web de correos anónimos (que se suelen usar para hacer spoofing) pones como remitente un correo (el que quieras) no necesitas nada. Si te dan a responder, como partiste de esa web, el que te responde recibe un mensaje de que ese correo no existe (podría ser lo que les pasó a los de SOS al principio). Si lo hubieran hecho en la web de SOS habría llegado al correo de DQ porque está enviado usando el mismo host (disco duro de alojamiento de la web). 

Pero si abres tu correo y "nuevo mensaje" y pones como destinatario ese correo del anterior remitente, entonces, si existe el correo se da por enviado. 

Fíjate en que, de lo contrario, lo habría desactivado después de desaparecer, ya que está comprobado que la agencia de modelos le envió un mensaje a ese mismo correo a primera hora del lunes que desapareció y ese correo no les llegó devuelto ni mensaje de que no existía el correo.

De esta manera no hace falta nada, solo conocer la dirección de correo de DQ.


Edito para plantear una duda: ¿cómo sabe la agencia de modelos que Diana no leyó su correo? Lo dijeron tan tranquilos, como si haber desaparecido supusiera que no podía leerlo. Siendo un gmail, no hay manera legal de saber si se ha leído o no, aunque pidas confirmación. Raro, raro... Pero bueno, también ha habido rarezas en sus redes sociales... Es decir, aunque pudieron tener las claves antes de que desapareciera, a mí me parece que está/estuvo viva al menos el tiempo suficiente para usar/dar/DejarseRobar sus claves...


p.s. Lo de la hermana y los PPPs creo que es muy curioso. Lee el mensaje sin fijarte en que son PPPs... Ah, la madre también ha apoyado hoy un change de defensa de perros; blanco y en botella 


Lo de allegado, más bien un Quer, supongo que es por el apellido en el nombre de usuario del correo (puse maneras de averiguarlo). En todo caso, lo que dices: creo que dijeron lo que querían que oyera alguien, no necesariamente toda la realidad. 

Lo del mosqueo del abogado, unido a la ausencia de la madre ante los medios en el 4º mes y a todas esas cosas de "cierres" y tal, solo me encaja con que no quieran que la Aud. Nac. meta las narices en un asunto que solo conocen los más próximos, desde luego que no creo que los de SOS estén entre los próximos que conocen... Y, que yo sepa/crea, la PN tiene restringido el acceso a la info del caso; pero el correo les ha llegado a SOS y están en su derecho e incluso en su deber, excepto que... (aquí todas las conspiranoias que quieras). Lo mismo esperaban que SOS se limitara a pasar el correo y la dirección a la que dirigirse :

Yo creo que el buenrollismo nunca existió como tal, solo servicio como a todos los que lo piden, si reúnen las condiciones.

Ah, si estuvieran negociando no les sentaría bien una denuncia a según quiénes, ¿no?




privacy dijo:


> Hola Torrente, no me ha quedado claro lo de la clave de confirmación al móvil, si se reactivó la cuenta por fuerza tuvo que ser enviada una clave o a un mail alternativo. Que sabes de duplicados sim?
> 
> De donde has sacado lo del mail q le envió la agencia?
> 
> ...



Privacy, voy por partes...

_La clave de confirmación al móvil, si se reactivó la cuenta por fuerza tuvo que ser enviada una clave o a un mail alternativo._ 

Si la cuenta estaba desactivada (cosa que dudo) se puede reactivar solo con la clave que tenías (hay que meterla dos veces o tres, según los casos); envían confirmación de reactivación al teléfono (si lo tenías así configurado) o a otro correo de seguridad (si es lo que tienes configurado). Si no tienes ninguna de las dos cosas, sencillamente entras en el correo y no envían confirmación. Lo de enviarte la clave al teléfono, generalmente (aunque hay excepciones), se da cuando tenías asociado el teléfono al correo, has perdido tu clave y la pides (lo hacen igual si tenías otro correo de seguridad alternativo asociado, sin enviarla al teléfono; si el alternativo es uno fácil de hackear, como hotmail, es fácil hacerse de la clave de gmail de cualquiera). 

Yo no tengo datos para creer que estaba desactivada la cuenta, y sí lo contrario (aunque pudieron desactivarla después de desaparecer, claro); esto lo digo por lo del correo que envió la agencia momentos después de desaparecer y que no fue devuelto. Te aseguro que lo han declarado así, aunque no sé/puedo decirte cómo lo sé (_meshaolvidao_  ).

En todo caso, todo esto es indiferente, si nos atenemos a lo que nos dicen públicamente, ya que desde numerosas páginas se puede enviar ese correo, tan solo conociendo la dirección de correo de DQ que pusieron (que es la misma que utilizaba/utilizaron en la agencia de modelos. Dudo mucho que no pusiera el teléfono en ese correo con lo que se jugaba de futuro. Pero también da igual: basta conocer la dirección mail de DQ; no se necesita el teléfono, independientemente de que estuviera activo o inactivo el correo e incluso de que existiera o no existiera. Mira en la misma *web de SOS*: puedes enviar un mail poniendo que lo envía un correo real o ficticio de quien te dé la gana. 

Lo demás, como dije antes...


Por si fuera poco, todo indica que los de SOS usan un servidor compartido de hosting alquilado, no un servidor propio (por el precio que pagan, que lo puse en el balance 2005 de SOS). Esto permitiría a otros alojados en el mismo disco duro, hackers, etc. hacer muchas más trastadas sin necesitar el teléfono para nada, pero por no salirme demasiado...


_Que sabes de duplicados sim?
_
Uf! A ver... para el caso... Siendo movistar, en general, el dueño de la línea o alguien con su autorización (que puede estar falsificada, lo importante es adjuntar una copia del DNI del titular y presentar el DNI del autorizado) puede tener o pedir un total de 4 tarjetas SIM.

_De donde has sacado lo del mail q le envió la agencia?_

Pues... lo dicho; algo creo que dijeron en público, pero de todo ello no me acuerdo todavía de dónde lo he sacado 



_El Querty desapareció el 1er mes
_
No es lo mismo desaparecer "como un señor" (creo que en esto acierta, en desaparecer digo) que, por poner un ejemplo de lo que llevamos dicho, tener una profesión que exige y utiliza unas redes sociales que se abandonan el 9 o 10 de noviembre, o que abandonar una página de búsqueda de tu prima desaparecida. Estoy convencido de que el caso no se resolverá hasta que aparezca el primo en las redes sociales o viceversa (ya sabes, elucubración mía).


p.s. Creo que he escrito demasiado, pero no me paro a verlo. Un saludo.




Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, le leo siempre con atención xq además mi hipótesis va de la mano de la suya pero tengo q puntualizar dos cosas:
> 1: Tengo entendido q Amills el primer día descartó que el mail fuese enviado a través del formulario de la web de SOS
> Y 2: la historia de Kenia me la podría creer...que la familia viajase ante el inminente rescate pero ni d coña iría la baby con su nuevo noviete a tal viaje.
> 
> ...



1. El formulario de la web de SOS lo puse como ejemplo de cómo enviar un mail, sin necesidad del teléfono real (ni la SIM), poniendo como remitente el mail que se quiera poner: propio o ajeno, real o ficticio, activo o inactivo, etc. (con tal de que tenga un @ y un nombre de dominio, terminado en punto "algo existente" es suficiente). Aunque Amills hubiera dicho otra cosa sería difícilmente creíble, ya que el log de la web habría facilitado mucho encontrar el origen, incluso usando recursos de la Deep. Muy torpe tendría que ser el que lo envió y, por la evolución del caso, no parece que lo sea. Quizá no me expresé bien.

2. Lo de Kenia yo no me lo creo. Puse un ejemplo de cómo se ha hecho en otras ocasiones. Lo que creo es que lo han dicho para que lo escuche alguien, con intenciones de despiste o mensaje que entenderá el destinatario, y creo que podría estar relacionado con un mensaje basado en el modus operandi habitual. Lo de la hermana es demasiado, pero no lo que expone ahora, que creo que es un teatro, sino los sucesos previos a la desaparición.

Mi línea es la trata de personas o llámalo equis: fuga voluntaria con posterior retención y canje por persona o dinero. Para ello tiene que haber señales de vida (reales, suponiendo que esté viva; ficticias, si estuviera muerta) y dinero o personas "potentes" candidatas a canjear (ambas cosas las hay próximas a DQ, en familia o lugar, y en fechas apropiadas).

Por otra parte, yo no creo que DQ se fue sola andando hacia su casa. Conozco la zona, la he visto por la noche y da miedo a cualquiera; más a una chica como parece ser que es/era DQ. Tampoco creo que el teléfono se arrojara la noche de autos...

A mí me parece que el correo es lo más grave que hemos visto públicamente: ese enfrentamiento público entre SOS y el representante de la madre, en TV, deja mucho muchísimo que analizar y sospechar. Además, según Amills, hay mucho más detrás del correo; ¿se ha publicado todo el texto y/o todos los correos relacionados? No creo. 

Y ya puestos, que su teléfono diera señal en Madrid la mañana desaparecida, el uso de sus redes sociales, incluso su face, la activación de su teléfono en un momento clave (no me acuerdo del porqué era un momento clave  ), ese correo, los cierres y desapariciones de redes y del lugar en el que viven, la no personación en la causa de los padres, el silencio del representante del padre y un largo etcétera, unido al abogado materno, personalmente, me llevan a pensar que temen algo que no es el asesinato aquella noche.

Y a preguntarme por los personajes a los que lleva y/o ha llevado el tal abogado: no me gusta... (considéralo elucubración total).

*Alcoy*, por Dios, ¿de verdad crees que Galicia no es un escenario adecuado...?

¿Quieres que hablemos del historial de "negocios interiores" y aduanas gallegas, relacionado con tráfico de personas y de todo, con crímenes, etc.? Si quieres, abrimos un hilo y lo hablamos.

Esto es como que no han averiguado nada los de la UCO y tal. ¿De verdad sabes que no tienen nada? Yo creo todo lo contrario.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (29 Nov 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Nov 2016)

Sobre la chica del cartel que ha puesto SeñorDonLoco...

*La policía busca a una joven desaparecida en Oviedo en «extrañas circunstancias»*

_La pista de Yuheidy Vargas se pierde en la madrugada del domingo cuando se disponía a regresar a casa_


YV


Spoiler











*La policía busca a una joven desaparecida en Oviedo en «extrañas circunstancias»*

La pista de Yuheidy Vargas se pierde en la madrugada del domingo cuando se disponía a regresar a casa

La Policía busca desde la noche del lunes a Yuheidy Vargas, una chica dominicana de 20 años que desapareció en «extrañas circunstancias» en la madrugada del pasado domingo. La pista de la joven se perdió a las cinco y media de la mañana, a la salida de una discoteca de la calle Jesús, cuando informó a sus acompañantes que se iba a su casa en el barrio de Pumarín. Los familiares presentaron una denuncian en la comisaría de Policía la noche del lunes y se están movilizando para intentar encontrar a la joven. Ya han puesto carteles por la ciudad y piden la colaboración ciudadana. Yuheidy Vargas llevaba en el momento de la desaparición un vestido rojo y unas zapatillas deportivas de color negro. 




DQ


Spoiler






Galifornia dijo:


> Respecto al tlf...creo q tmb lo dije en alguna ocasión aquí:
> 
> La uco cree q el movil está bajo el puente. Los medios se hacen eco. Un mes aprox despues aparece justo dnd dice la uco. Y quien lo encuentra? El único mariscador que lleva solo UN MES mariscando. Buenos dias



Ahí le has dado (¿nos tuteamos?). Lo has clavado.

Por cierto, sigo con mi "fijación" (perdona, *Alcoy*, pero es que yo no creo en el contexto del acto que se cuenta públicamente; creo en otro contexto, ya sabes...).

Por lo tanto, por ir añadiendo cosas, el *twitter de DQ* ha vuelto a sufrir modificaciones (hoy); los me gusta y RT al de *Valeria-TelmoS-NissaS* siguen cambiando, pero con invisibles; *el primo* sigue sin dar señales en sus redes de trabajo y tiene cerrado el face de búsqueda (todo ello desde el 9-10 de noviembre); *la hermana* ha cerrado su ask (como otras veces, ¿o no?); *la madre* lleva casi un mes sin poner nada en su face, etc.

Y otras rarezas, como la de *la amiga de la madre que fue su portavoz*; no lo iba a poner, pero ha borrado sus huellas en determinados sitios y ya solo queda un enlace que da fe de que existió; lo pongo por si a alguien le interesa; me refiero a la "desaparición de la amiga de DLP", *Marcela Motta*, previo cierre, ¿cómo no?, de su *facebook*. ¿Podríamos relacionarla con la agencia?; lo dejaremos... de momento.

Solo añado un "desapercibido" que pasó "sin pena ni gloria"; *el padre dijo* en una de sus primeras comparecencias que, en el momento de la desaparición, él estaba en _los Països Valencianos_, en su apartamento, y *que estaba SOLO*. Explicación no pedida...


p.s.* Galifornia*, ¿no eres tú quien nos iba a contar algún día...? Si es así, a ver si se aclara el caso y nos cuentas. OK?




ALCOY dijo:


> *La madre de Diana Quer regresa a su segunda vivienda en Cabío para pasar el Fin de Año*






Spoiler



*La madre de Diana Quer regresa a su segunda vivienda en Cabío para pasar el Fin de Año*












Desde que la madre de Diana Quer regresó temporalmente a A Pobra hace un par de meses no se la había vuelto a ver por la villa barbanzana. Sin embargo, en la jornada de este jueves, Diana López-Pinel emprendió viaje desde la vivienda de Pozuelo hasta el adosado de veraneo situado en el lugar de Cabío, a donde llegó a última hora de la tarde. De esta manera cumplió el deseo que expresara de volver a la localidad, pues reconocía que era un sitio que le gustaba, pese a que ese fuese el último lugar en el que fue vista su hija mayor antes de desaparecer en la madrugada del pasado 22 de agosto. 

A diferencia de la anterior ocasión en la que estuvo acompañada su segunda vivienda de A Pobra por su hija pequeña, Valeria, en esta ocasión lo hace sola, pues el resto de familiares tiene otros planes para estas fechas. De hecho, varias personas indicaron que la vieron por el pueblo poco después de regresar y que incluso fueron testigos de como algún conocido se acercó a saludarla. Sin embargo, quienes no sabían nada de su regreso eran sus propios vecinos de la urbanización, pues indicaron que no habían sentido ruido alguno, ni tampoco habían detectado su presencia. De todas maneras, había algunas evidencias que hacían pensar que había vuelto, pues su coche estaba aparcado en la calle, delante de la rampa de acceso al garaje, y que ayer al mediodía estaban las persianas levantadas, a diferencia de lo que sucedió en los dos últimos meses, en que estuvieron cerradas a cal y canto. Después de salir por la mañana, regresó a esa casa, pero nadie fue testigo de ello.

Según fuentes cercanas a Diana López-Pinel, su deseo es aprovechar su estancia en A Pobra para pensar con tranquilidad, ahora que la presión mediática desapareció de la localidad. Lo que por el momento no se sabe es hasta cuando se prolongará su estancia en la villa barbanzana.

A POBRA - La madre de Diana Quer regresa a su segunda vivienda en Cabío para pasar el Fin de Año - O Barbanza - Diario de Arousa - Las noticias de Vilagarcía, O Salnés, O Barbanza y Ulla-Umia.




*Sola
Su coche, aparcado en la calle
Las persianas levantadas
En el lugar en el que desapareció su hija 
Para pensar con tranquilidad, ahora que la presión mediática desapareció de la localidad*.

Ahí, ahí; sin miedo a secuestradores, la tranquilidad la da que los medios no presionen; NO LOS POSIBLES MALOS DE LA ZONA.

CON DOS COJONES!

Si nos creyésemos que está sola y que, al margen de autorías y sucesos, los malos no aprovechan que el "Pisuerga pasa..."..., pensaríamos que no tiene miedo porque si los secuestradores están en Estados Unidos, queda un poco lejos; tan lejos como estaban el "ahora desaparecido" primo y otro primo (ambos con apellido Quer) tres días después de desaparecer DQ, que ya se encargó el protagonista de aclararlo...


*Juan Carlos Moreno
*
*25 de agosto *· 

Buenos días, como muchos sabéis *Chema Quer y yo estamos en USA* y tenemos una diferencia horaria de 6h, por eso veréis que paramos de escribir por la mañana de España.

Aún no hay noticias, pero es muy necesario que se siga difundiendo el máximo posible la búsqueda de Diana, por favor, no paréis de enviarlo a todos vuestros allegados. 

Gracias de parte de mi familia y yo [_sic_].




Galifornia dijo:


> Bueno, añado algo respecto al mariscador. Supuestamente dejó d mariscar después de encontrar el tlf. Desconocemos si retomó el oficio pero la última noticia q tenemos es q ya no marisquea. Y como dato puramente subjetivo....tenía una pinta de GC q daba miedo. Le faltaba el tricornio. No pienso expresamente q lo sea pero lo q sí se ve claramente es q parecía puesto allí tan misteriosamente como el tlf




De toda la vida de Dios se ha hecho así: un carpintero oportuno, un carnicero, un taxista, un mariscador... :8:

Gracias por contarnos eso y por la prudencia en lo otro...

Ja ja, hemos ido por la misma línea en lo de la mami, pronto nos dicen que somos multi. 


Galifornia, si no habías leído ese de los primos Quer en USA, entonces quizá no leíste otro que no hay dios que lo encaje. Lo pongo...

*Juan Carlos Moreno*

*24 de agosto* · 

Hoy en la primera hora del programa SÁLVAME en el canal telecinco que empieza a las 16:00 a traves de kiko matamoros que se ha ofrecido voluntario a colaborar va a anunciar la noticia de* la desaparicion de mi hermana DIANA QUER *por favor difundir este mensaje por todas las redes sociales a todos los contactos que tengais lo antes posible os agradezco la ayuda a todos y vuestra colaboracion cuanta mas gente vea el programa mejor VAMOS A ENCONTRARLA ENTRE TODOS


:8: "*mi hermana DIANA QUER*"; ahí queda eso. ¿Quién es quién?

p.s. Lo del de CL es que tenía víctimas... :


*FELIZ AÑO A TODOS*



Danielator dijo:


> Este caso está fundiendo mi cerebelo. Una en Kenia, el otro en USA, la otra *sola en la casa de A Pobra*. _Mi no entender_.




Y la otra, jugando a la pasta del *Bitcoins-Goold* en los subsuelos de la Deep.

"Andeandará", que, "como decíamos ayer...", _Está-NoEstá-Está_, pero no ha vuelto a dar la cara desde hace más de tres meses? *En sus sitios*, ni huella de que un día presuntamente buscó a Diana a Quer junto a su madre y amiga.




ALCOY dijo:


> Torrente, que no... que el puente San Antonio no es El puente de los espías...
> 
> Quitando eufemismos esto es una cagada de putísima madre de la GC con un suceso retransmitido en riguroso directo por la chica en wassap al igual que fue transmitida y grabada la muerte del cámara José Couso en el hotel Palestina de Irak...




Cojones, Alcoy, tiene sustancia ese par de post! Gracias por el reportaje.

Lo del puente, si fuera de los espías no se sabría que es de los espías o dejaría de serlo; pero para mí, ni fu ni fa: no creo que DQ fuera sola andando por ese puente a esas horas.

Lo de la GC, totalmente de acuerdo; pero, teniendo en cuenta que era el equipo de investigadores del caso Asunta y que el SuperNovelero salió pronto a decir que la muerta (DQ) podría estar en cualquier grieta de aquellas y no se encontraría nunca, no es nada extraño, lo de la cagada digo (aunque yo no creo en esa versión... todavía). Mira, si la hubieran matado y escondido bien, entonces, ellos u otros habrían pedido rescate sí o sí y se sabría; solo si saben que estaba viva y datos concretos que eliminan a los farsantes cazarrecompensas (al margen de como esté ahora) encaja que las falsas peticiones de rescate no se tengan en cuenta, que no creo que no las haya.


OFF TOPIC

Y lo más fuerte que dices... lo de Couso. No me digas que Roures, Contrera y Basorroso-hermanos nos van a deleitar con otra serie de documentales... "HAY MOTIVOS", emitiendo en exclusiva para el mundo mundial? Ahora comprendo la importancia que están dando al teléfono. A ver si de paso encuentran el de Rubalcaba...



ALCOY dijo:


> Vamos a hablar lo del "secuestro"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sé el porqué de que no se tenga en cuenta otra opción, sabiendo que en su zona de Madrid acababan de detener personas que algunos querrían liberar...

Creo que te ha faltado la opción del engaño, previamente preparado, y la fuga transitoria voluntaria, con retención forzosa. Vamos, la trata de personas, para entendernos...; un negocio que solo en Europa y solo lo documentado, proporciona a los criminales unos 3 mil millones de dólares al año.


Sobre los teléfonos y apagarlos, yo no creo que lo apagaran en la fiesta; los "expertos" creo que se mueven con walkie talkies de larga distancia (emisoras) que cubren decenas de kilómetros. Sin embargo, que el teléfono de DQ diera señal en Madrid unas cuantas horas después de desaparecer creo que es más que significativo, ya que yo sí creo que era el teléfono, no creo que tuviera sincronizado el móvil con el iPad (que se deja atrás); sino que éste estaría sincronizado con la ADSL del fijo (por decirlo a lo bruto)



_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._







*LOCALIZADO EN ESPAÑA EL AUTOR DE UNA NOTICIA FALSA, SOBRE EL MAIL CON REMITENTE DIANA QUER, CON REPERCUSIÓN MASIVA
​*

Dice así:

*Localizado fuera de España el autor del 'mail' con el falso mensaje de Diana Quer*


En el mejor de los casos debería decir:


*Localizado fuera de España el servidor que aloja la página web desde la que el autor del 'mail' envió el supuesto falso mensaje de Diana Quer, pudiendo pertenecer la web a cualquier lugar del mundo, pudiendo ser cualquiera el autor del mensaje y pudiendo estar el autor del mensaje en cualquier punto del mundo mundial*.


Para averiguar esto, se tarda unos 30 segundos (medidos): abrir correo recibido, botón derecho en el cuerpo del correo, ver código fuente, copiar la IP de origen, ir a whois, pegar, intro... _etvoilá_. 

¡Manda cojones con los expertos... de la manipulación!

Desde el 4 de diciembre vengo diciendo lo mismo.


Spoiler



Es más fácil vestirse de fallero



Pero anda que el "correo enviado a la dirección de DQ no se ha abierto"... esa es otra! Siendo de gmail el destinatario (DQ, en este caso), no hay manera legal de saber si lo ha abierto o no, ya que gmail no acepta de facto el acuse de recibo de correos.

Creo que algunos lanzan los mensajes que quieren que les lleguen a determinados individuos, pero hay cosas que algunos se las creen y repiten como loros, y más que hacerse los tontos es que son subnormales, que no cuela, coño!



Bueno, un poco de todo... 

Sobre las RRSS: *el primo* sigue "ausente" desde hace dos meses; nuestra *Nissa* sigue sin hacer más movimientos desde que hablamos de ella/él; los otros, lo mismo; a destacar nuestro Telmo, que sigue lo mismo, sin dar más señales, pero todos ellos "aptos" por seguimientos para mantener contactos directos (en privado) con DQ y/o con VQ. 

Para los interesados, voy a añadir algo sobre *nuestro Telmo*... 

"Como decíamos ayer...", *DQ tenía "amistad/relación" con un Telmo*, también vasco; su usuario se cerró, pero quedan los mensajes que le enviaron, con sus *viajes a Galicia*, sus *quedadas con DQ*, sus amenazas recibidas : sobre intromisión en otros ghetos y tal...



Spoiler



Search Twitter - @Telmuus




A esto podemos sumar que *el amigo sirio de DQ*, asiduo de Túnez y Siria, que lo era más de VQ, Jaber Alig, para entendernos,* también parece haber desaparecido de las RRSS desde hace dos meses* 

Hay más coincidencias o curiosidades, pero *yo venía a pedir opinión *sobre dos cosas...


*1. ¿Cómo se sabe que el correo dirigido a SOS no lo ha escrito DQ?*

Dicen que porque no tiene una ortografía correcta (no usa comas, etc.) y por la despedida. Sin embargo, la despedida es estándar y sobre la redacción es clavada a los tuits escritos por DQ (salvo rarísimas excepciones, sin comas y construcción de las frases, idénticas); sobre la ortografía, *todos los tuits de DQ tienen faltas de ortografía*.

Ejemplos



Spoiler



_

Mi puto amor platónico de vuelta en myhyv eres el mejor Isaac!!

Punto y final..

Haber si le queda claro jaja

_



*2. ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta foto, subida a twitter por DQ?*







Me refiero a los brazos, ¿eh?

Gracias por la ayuda, "si eso".




Sherlock69 dijo:


> 1. Esta es buena mi admirado Torrente, Telmus es su amigo de Galicia, vecino para mas señas. Puedes ampliar el dossier?
> 
> 2. El amigo Sirio no esta desaparecido como tu dices, ahí has patinado Sir Torrent
> 
> ...



Numero tu texto.

1. Por ahí tenemos un amplio dossier, pero si tengo un rato, lo pongo (ahora ando con otros desaparecidos y no me queda tiempo para buscarlo). Sorry.

2. Bueno, pero habré patinado "la puntita namás" por aquello del "también *parece haber desaparecido de las RRSS* desde hace dos meses". Se agradece texto del individuo en las RRSS y enlace, posterior a hace dos meses, para analizar cosillas.

3. Pues qué brazo tan raro y largo (respecto al otro, según postura) y qué raro lo dobla y qué mano tan diferente de la otra, ¿no?

Gracias por la ayuda.



Sobre mi post anterior, unas aclaraciones-respuestas (no os cito, por no alargar...). Lo copio en spoiler para que se entienda sin buscarlo. Y añado justificación sobre el asunto foto, sobre Jaber y sobre Telmo.




Spoiler



Bueno, un poco de todo... 

Sobre las RRSS: *el primo* sigue "ausente" desde hace dos meses; nuestra *Nissa* sigue sin hacer más movimientos desde que hablamos de ella/él; los otros, lo mismo; a destacar nuestro Telmo, que sigue lo mismo, sin dar más señales, pero todos ellos "aptos" por seguimientos para mantener contactos directos (en privado) con DQ y/o con VQ. 

Para los interesados, voy a añadir algo sobre *nuestro Telmo*... 

"Como decíamos ayer...", *DQ tenía "amistad/relación" con un Telmo*, también vasco; su usuario se cerró, pero quedan los mensajes que le enviaron, con sus *viajes a Galicia*, sus *quedadas con DQ*, sus amenazas recibidas : sobre intromisión en otros ghetos y tal...



Spoiler



Search Twitter - @Telmuus




A esto podemos sumar que *el amigo sirio de DQ*, asiduo de Túnez y Siria, que lo era más de VQ, Jaber Alig, para entendernos,* también parece haber desaparecido de las RRSS desde hace dos meses* 

Hay más coincidencias o curiosidades, pero *yo venía a pedir opinión *sobre dos cosas...


*1. ¿Cómo se sabe que el correo dirigido a SOS no lo ha escrito DQ?*

Dicen que porque no tiene una ortografía correcta (no usa comas, etc.) y por la despedida. Sin embargo, la despedida es estándar y sobre la redacción es clavada a los tuits escritos por DQ (salvo rarísimas excepciones, sin comas y construcción de las frases, idénticas); sobre la ortografía, *todos los tuits de DQ tienen faltas de ortografía*.

Ejemplos



Spoiler



_

Mi puto amor platónico de vuelta en myhyv eres el mejor Isaac!!

Punto y final..

Haber si le queda claro jaja

_



*2. ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta foto, subida a twitter por DQ?*







Me refiero a los brazos, ¿eh?

Gracias por la ayuda, "si eso".




*Sobre la foto*, disculpadme, pero yo no la veo normal (más que escudriñar es deformación profesional y salta a la vista). Tiene toda la pinta de mostrar una imagen-montaje, dirigida a confundir sobre la persona con la que está, o no, eso da igual... DQ está recostada sobre su brazo izquierdo, inclinada de la parte derecha hacia adelante hasta verse gran parte de la espalda; para que ese fuera su brazo izquierdo calculo que debería medirle unos 15 o 20 centímetros más que el derecho. La postura es imposible, pero si agrandas la imagen, ves cómo se va pegando al cuerpo del chico y el codo no está girado; de manera que lo que parece "pegado es el brazo que tiene hacia arriba "su negro" (que no tiene nada de negro, pero en esa época sí que había *un negro en la pandi*; pongo su foto; procede de otra cuenta twitter de DQ; lo "aparco" en spoiler)



Spoiler













Sobre los nuevos usuarios de twitter, abiertos en noviembre de 2016 (coincidencia con las desapariciones de las RRSS que venimos señalando, y me refiero a inactividad; sobre cierre, solo el face de búsqueda del primo), decía que nuestra *Nissa* y nuestro *Telmo* (el de los tuits de "encontrar y matar al amigo de DQ"), lo principal del _dossier_ consistiría en que dieron a "me gusta" a un tuit "absurdo" que puso VQ (el único después de desaparecer DQ); inmediatamente, estos siguieron y dieron a "me gusta" solo o casi solo a VQ y a DQ (primero _una_, luego el _otro_), comunicando de esta manera *la disponibilidad para mensajes privados (md), sin dejar huella*; esto, unido a las modificaciones en sus redes, que algunos solo nos explicamos con el uso del usuario de DQ (y creo que relacionado con el descubrimiento de teléfono en línea), por lo menos es curioso.

Todo esto y todos estos parecen estar relacionados con la "macropandi"; y también con Jaber o sus amigos comunes. Cierto que *el sirio* ha dado la cara, pero no es menos cierto que estaba muy activo en las redes y desde hace dos meses, casualidad?, inactivo como los otros allegados. Pero, además, es que, a pesar de dar la cara en las TVs,* el sirio se molesta mucho cuando le preguntan en sus redes por DQ*, por inocua que sea la pregunta; exactamente lo mismo que se molestaba cuando un par de meses antes de desaparecer DQ, *preguntaban a Jaber por las demandas* interpuestas por sus dos amigas comunes, una de ellas, la famosa *Andrea*.


Bien, pues a falta de datos públicos fiables (hay secreto y no me creo nada de los desinformadores), me parece entretenido y curioso el escenario, aunque lo he simplificado mucho. Sorry por el tocho.











NO SALIÓ


Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, yo últimamente, cuando pienso en fuga voluntaria pienso en q pudiese estar embarazada. Me encajaría el episodio de urgencias muy bien ahí. Pero, x logística, siempre acabo descartando q esté lejos y tan happy



A mí me encaja más esa opción del embarazo con el "necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España" (al margen de quien lo escribiera); aunque, en general, me encaja más con la huida de posible previo episodio muy peligroso que se pudiera repetir. Y más me encaja con la retención posterior a su huida o con una retención semi-voluntaria.

Lo de la logística no es ningún problema: hay millones de helicópteros, aviones, barcos, helipuertos y puertos privados (de esto, Galicia está llena y las costas del otro lado del charco, comunicadas con ello); hay montones de opciones para documentación duplicada; montones de opciones de tener dinero acumulado y/o de que se lo paguen... 

Lo de happy... ya es otra historia; creo que para estar happy, esta chica tendría que tener cerca a alguien conocido, pero opciones también hay.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (29 Nov 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Nov 2016)

:Aplauso:








:


DQ


Spoiler



Sobre mi post anterior, unas aclaraciones-respuestas (no os cito, por no alargar...). Lo copio en spoiler para que se entienda sin buscarlo. Y añado justificación sobre el asunto foto, sobre Jaber y sobre Telmo.




Spoiler



Bueno, un poco de todo... 

Sobre las RRSS: *el primo* sigue "ausente" desde hace dos meses; nuestra *Nissa* sigue sin hacer más movimientos desde que hablamos de ella/él; los otros, lo mismo; a destacar nuestro Telmo, que sigue lo mismo, sin dar más señales, pero todos ellos "aptos" por seguimientos para mantener contactos directos (en privado) con DQ y/o con VQ. 

Para los interesados, voy a añadir algo sobre *nuestro Telmo*... 

"Como decíamos ayer...", *DQ tenía "amistad/relación" con un Telmo*, también vasco; su usuario se cerró, pero quedan los mensajes que le enviaron, con sus *viajes a Galicia*, sus *quedadas con DQ*, sus amenazas recibidas : sobre intromisión en otros ghetos y tal...



Spoiler



Search Twitter - @Telmuus




A esto podemos sumar que *el amigo sirio de DQ*, asiduo de Túnez y Siria, que lo era más de VQ, Jaber Alig, para entendernos,* también parece haber desaparecido de las RRSS desde hace dos meses* :8:

Hay más coincidencias o curiosidades, pero *yo venía a pedir opinión *sobre dos cosas...


*1. ¿Cómo se sabe que el correo dirigido a SOS no lo ha escrito DQ?*

Dicen que porque no tiene una ortografía correcta (no usa comas, etc.) y por la despedida. Sin embargo, la despedida es estándar y sobre la redacción es clavada a los tuits escritos por DQ (salvo rarísimas excepciones, sin comas y construcción de las frases, idénticas); sobre la ortografía, *todos los tuits de DQ tienen faltas de ortografía*.

Ejemplos



Spoiler



_

Mi puto amor platónico de vuelta en myhyv eres el mejor Isaac!!

Punto y final..

Haber si le queda claro jaja

_



*2. ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta foto, subida a twitter por DQ?*







Me refiero a los brazos, ¿eh?

Gracias por la ayuda, "si eso".




*Sobre la foto*, disculpadme, pero yo no la veo normal; estoy de acuerdo con *Daphne* (ah, y más que escudriñar es deformación profesional  y salta a la vista). Tiene toda la pinta de mostrar una imagen-montaje, dirigida a confundir sobre la persona con la que está, o no, eso da igual... DQ está recostada sobre su brazo izquierdo, inclinada de la parte derecha hacia adelante hasta verse gran parte de la espalda; para que ese fuera su brazo izquierdo calculo que debería medirle unos 15 o 20 centímetros más que el derecho. La postura es imposible, pero si agrandas la imagen, ves cómo se va pegando al cuerpo del chico y el codo no está girado; de manera que lo que parece "pegado es el brazo que tiene hacia arriba "su negro" (que no tiene nada de negro, pero en esa época sí que había *un negro en la pandi*; pongo su foto; procede de otra cuenta twitter de DQ; lo "aparco" en spoiler)



Spoiler













Sobre los nuevos usuarios de twitter, abiertos en noviembre de 2016 (coincidencia con las desapariciones de las RRSS que venimos señalando, y me refiero a inactividad; sobre cierre, solo el face de búsqueda del primo), decía que nuestra *Nissa* y nuestro *Telmo* (el de los tuits de "encontrar y matar al amigo de DQ"), lo principal del _dossier_ consistiría en que dieron a "me gusta" a un tuit "absurdo" que puso VQ (el único después de desaparecer DQ); inmediatamente, estos siguieron y dieron a "me gusta" solo o casi solo a VQ y a DQ (primero _una_, luego el _otro_), comunicando de esta manera *la disponibilidad para mensajes privados (md), sin dejar huella*; esto, unido a las modificaciones en sus redes, que algunos solo nos explicamos con el uso del usuario de DQ (y creo que relacionado con el descubrimiento de teléfono en línea), por lo menos es curioso.

Todo esto y todos estos parecen estar relacionados con la "macropandi"; y también con Jaber o sus amigos comunes. Cierto que *el sirio* ha dado la cara, pero no es menos cierto que estaba muy activo en las redes y desde hace dos meses, casualidad?, inactivo como los otros allegados. Pero, además, es que, a pesar de dar la cara en las TVs,* el sirio se molesta mucho cuando le preguntan en sus redes por DQ*, por inocua que sea la pregunta; exactamente lo mismo que se molestaba cuando un par de meses antes de desaparecer DQ, *preguntaban a Jaber por las demandas* interpuestas por sus dos amigas comunes, una de ellas, la famosa *Andrea*.


Bien, pues a falta de datos públicos fiables (hay secreto y no me creo nada de los desinformadores), me parece entretenido y curioso el escenario, aunque lo he simplificado mucho. Sorry por el tocho.


p.s. Edito. Lo que me parece más curioso de todo esto es que prueba la coincidencia, de algunas maneras, entre familiares y amigos de Madrid, Galicia, País Vasco y agencia, "como decíamos ayer...", aunque "siempre nos quedarán "Taragoña y la casita azul" (esperando reedición).





Cometa dijo:


> La Andrea por la que le preguntan no es "la famosa Andrea", vecina de Diana de Pobra que vive en Santiago y se apellida López.



A mí me parece que, en el contexto macropandi que he descrito, encaja decir "la famosa Andrea"; pero esto es como el examen del ácido clorhídrico...



Spoiler



Profesor: "Hábleme del ácido clorhídrico.

Alumno: Es un ácido, es clorhídrico y huele muy bien.

P: ¿Que huele muy bien?

A: A mí me gusta.






¿Hubo denuncias o no hubo denuncias? ¿Por qué? ¿Contra quién o quiénes? ¿Se molestaba Jaber cuando le preguntaban o no se molestaba?

Creo que hay cosas mucho más relevantes que aclaraciones como que la Andrea que denunció no es "la famosa", sorry; pero como el ácido clorhídrico, ya sabes.



*Cometa*, lo que tú digas; pero a mí me parece arriesgado decir en un foro público un "no sabemos"; aunque tienes razón, algunos no lo sabréis; pero no seré yo el que diga sin saber; si no sé, pregunto; si me equivoco, corrijo y pido disculpas; no es el caso. *Para mí es relevante que dos amigas de Jaber presentaran una denuncia un par de meses antes de desaparecer DQ y que Jaber se molestara si le preguntaban, tanto como que salga tan amable en las TVs y se moleste por que le pregunten si se sabe algo*. Pero... como el ácido clorhídrico, oye, si a ti te gusta la otra relevancia, que así sea. Un cordial saludo.




Danielator dijo:


> Yo la foto q ha subido torrente la veo normal. El brazo izquierdo de Diana hace el selfie. La posición es algo forzada, el ligero efecto ojo de pez que producen los objetivos de las cámaras de los smartphones, hace el resto.
> 
> 
> Estoy algo descentrado desde que cambiaron las informaciones de los tiempos de conexiones a antenas del movil de Diana. Necesito datos donde cogerme para mi relato




Pufff, qué selfie y qué efecto pez tan raro, ¿no? Pero aceptemos barco...

p.s. Sin embargo, como no hagas el relato, no te lo perdonaré jamás, Danielator, jamás (como si fuera la tal a Carmena) , que estoy esperando para imprimir los dos y darlo a analizar a unos jovenzuelos a los que se lo prometí, ¡coño!, que todo hay que decirlo.





Galifornia dijo:


> Yo debo ser contorsionista porq hasta lo probé y el antebrazo me gira perfectamente. Mi codo queda igual q el de Diana.



Pues yo, una vez que acepté barco con Danielator (a ver si hace el relato II), solo quiero agradecer vuestras aportaciones al asunto foto-selfie (pegado al cuerpo, sin palo o con él, sin filtro o con él), que han satisfecho mi curiosidad 




privacy dijo:


> Me encanta el carácter de los de tu tierra, cultura y paisaje.
> Aunque no hubiera mucho vínculo algo más tienen que saber sobretodo si las peloteras que tenía la Happy family eran dignas del Sálvame Deluxe.
> 
> No sabemos si no hubo actividad en las RRSS o fue borrado como la nube; hay manera de saber esto? Torrenteeee



Maneras hay. En algún momento dije programas para ello. Pero, por no liarla, al principio lo comprobé, como con casi todos los desaparecidos (era el día 22 de agosto, cuando lo puse en el hilo de desaparecidos). Lo que yo vi fue que desde julio (creo que el 25) no había puesto nada en las RRSS. 

Después sí que han desaparecido cosas de las que había, anteriores a las últimas que puso.

Una curiosidad (ahora que no hay noticias frescas), por si interesa, que enlazaría con lo que dije en aquel post y con la foto (acepción "barco"), es la secuencia de tuits de la chica en aquella época...

Además de los programas más sofisticados como el twitter analytic, archive, etc., para ver los tuits que ha puesto alguien (no los RT) y analizar sus secuencias, basta con buscar en twitter, poniendo... 

*from:usuario* (lo que está después de @, sin la arroba y sin espacio).


Cilc en MÁS RECIENTE y quedan ordenados de forma descendente.

Ejemplo

Del usuario

dianiss♡
@diana_quer

BUSCAR

*from:diana_quer*


p.s. Edito. Cuando tenga tiempo, "si eso", os leeré mejor (o no); ahora he leído "a salto de mata". 

Será deformación (o no); pero, salvando las enormes distancias, *me recuerda al 11M la falta de imágenes en los días y momentos previos*, más ese teléfono más esa grabación de voz ("te echo de menos" a esas horas y etc.?). Sin embargo, como dije varias veces, *estando el equipo Taín por medio, todo es comprensible*.


*Yo a mí me parece que alguien ha tocado alguna fibra sensible, ¿o no?*

Bah, será cosa de la conspiranoia (o no).

A los interesados: se recomienda guardar.

Un saludo y feliz vuelta al trabajo.





daphne dijo:


> Torrente, de cuándo es esa foto de los brazos que has puesto? Debería verse el tratuaje, no?
> 
> diana quer courage - Buscar con Google




*DQ subió esa foto el día 5 de junio de 2015*










*Foto que DQ subió el día 4 de abril de 2015*











Poirot dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de la petición de amistad al amigo no?
> Esto debe ser un niñato incluso del mismo insti pero... Porque se lo envió al amigo?Sabrá algo mas que desconocemos? Es una simple broma macabra o hay algo mas detras de esa petición de amistad?



*Está dirigido a un compañero de la misma clase de DQ*. Es el mismo del que hablábamos a finales de agosto, con la extrañeza de que, en vez de pedir contacto con la GC o la familia, dijera: "_*Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil*_". Es uno de los que se quejaron de que fueran a investigar al instituto (que fueron, aunque aquí se diga que no); el mismo que se quejó de declaraciones y mentiras de alguna que se decía amiga... Es el mismo, pero solo uno de ellos (los medios no tienen interés en estas cosas). 


Para mí, lo más significativo es que *quiénes envían esas peticiones de amistad (casi a la una de la noche, ¡ojo!) y otras cosas sabe los teléfonos de sus familiares, sus compañeros de clase y sus amigos*. 


Ese tipo de mensajes y otros se están produciendo (hay mucho hijo de puta suelto); no transcienden porque no interesa; ya dijimos que si había transcendido el correo a SOS era porque algo tenía que lo hacía diferente, que los investigadores lo saben y están en ello, aunque no se haga público más de lo que interese que llegue a quién interese.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Nov 2016)

DQ


Spoiler






Galifornia dijo:


> Pero en ninguna se ve el tattoo. Habria q saber en q fecha es la primera foto del tattoo



*En la del 4 de abril de 2015*, a la derecha de la sombra de la tira del bañador (izquierda del observador), *en el cuerpo de DQ pone Courage*. Quizá dependa del visor de imágenes que se utilice el verlo o no, no sé...

Pero yo venía a responder (en público: no contesto privados, salvo excepciones muy excepcionales) en referencia al asunto correo electrónico.

La respuesta está en este post:

*Sobre SITEL, la intervención de las comunicaciones telefónicas y otras, circular de la Fiscalía general del Estado. Sobre cómo conocer las MODIFICACIONES en el correo electrónico, su autenticidad y origen*




Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Offender (jerga del FBI para indicar al predador)...
> Y ya puestos... V (victim)
> M (Murder location)
> D (disposal location of victim)
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.



Arriqui_town dijo:


> Y Javier Jambrina, Coronel de la GC de Coruña, que visita a los investigadores en Boiro.
> 
> La Guardia Civil investiga un supuesto correo de Diana Quer a SOS Desaparecidos | España | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...




Pues nada, ya tenemos juntos al amigo de los narcotraficantes y al del tráfico de explosivos y el 11M juntos. Esperando un ascenso más...

En resumen, "Resumiendo... este caso y el de la china son casi iguales.". Falta el "casi", por casualidad.

p.s. En el tuit de la imagen del codo hay algún seguidor reciente, ligado a otro (siempre van de dos en dos), que se asemejan mucho a la historia de nuestro Telmo, etc... No tengo ganas de describirlo; el que tenga interés, ahí lo tiene.





ALCOY dijo:


> Con la cadena de custodia que ha tenido la pulsera lo que va a salir que los autores han sido los reyes magos porque contendrá incienso...
> 
> echadle más cojones onvre, que desde que murió el tío Paco no se derrumba nadie en interrogatorios...
> hay más métodos que la violencia física...



No creo que transcienda, públicamente, nada sobre los auténticos interrogatorios, como no transcendieron otros posteriores a la muerte del "tío Paco" en el que sí hubo derrumbados.

Ejemplo



Spoiler



De Juana Chaos se derrumbó, "cantó", lloró y se cagó las patas abajo (en un interrogatorio, tras quitarle el "trapo de la serpiente" al que él llamaba bandera), literalmente, y fue en este siglo. Cierto que tuvo razón con su frase de 1997 (aprox.), aquello de "Aquí, en la cárcel, sus lloros son nuestras sonrisas y terminaremos a carcajada limpia". Pero fue así por los políticos y por los jueces, no por los interrogatorios.



Para mí, es más significativo que no se derrumben los familiares, los amigos y los compañeros de clase.

Sobre emitir un comunicado de recompensa, además de estar prohibido en España, eso se hace cuando no se saben ciertas cosas. Según mi humilde opinión, estos padres y amigos no están tan acojonados como estaría cualquiera que no tuviera indicios de una fuga voluntaria y posterior "loquesea", pero con indicios de que está viva (o si fueran los asesinos, seguridad de que está muerta). No creo que tanta gente cercana a DQ pudiera soportar, sin derrumbarse, mensajes como los que reciben. 


Ejemplo



Spoiler



Este lo recibió *un compañero de clase*..., solicitando amistad...










Lo que nos cuentan va con meses de retraso y/o con intención de llegar a quienes interese que llegue. Alguien calla mucho, pero es de cara al público, no de cara a los investigadores, creo yo. Transciende lo que interesa que transcienda.

Y que conste que tras dar un repaso a los desparecidos del último año, me da hasta vergüenza echarle tanto tiempo a este caso (en el tiempo de ocio y aquí, que no en otros sitios ni en la realidad del mundo físico, claro).




Poirot dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de la petición de amistad al amigo no?
> Esto debe ser un niñato incluso del mismo insti pero... Porque se lo envió al amigo?Sabrá algo mas que desconocemos? Es una simple broma macabra o hay algo mas detras de esa petición de amistad?



*Está dirigido a un compañero de la misma clase de DQ*. Es el mismo del que hablábamos a finales de agosto, con la extrañeza de que, en vez de pedir contacto con la GC o la familia, dijera: "_*Se busca Diana Quer, de 18 años, desaparecida en A Porbe, Galicia. Si la ven contacten conmigo o la @guardiacivil*_". Es uno de los que se quejaron de que fueran a investigar al instituto (que fueron, aunque aquí se diga que no); el mismo que se quejó de declaraciones y mentiras de alguna que se decía amiga... Es el mismo, pero solo uno de ellos (los medios no tienen interés en estas cosas). 


Para mí, lo más significativo es que *quiénes envían esas peticiones de amistad (casi a la una de la noche, ¡ojo!) y otras cosas sabe los teléfonos de sus familiares, sus compañeros de clase y sus amigos*. 


Ese tipo de mensajes y otros se están produciendo (hay mucho hijo de puta suelto); no transcienden porque no interesa; ya dijimos que si había transcendido el correo a SOS era porque algo tenía que lo hacía diferente, que los investigadores lo saben y están en ello, aunque no se haga público más de lo que interese que llegue a quién interese. 





Ya discutimos en su día el asunto tarjetas SIM. 

Sobre el teléfono conectado por el duplicado que hicieron los investigadores, hay curiosidades muy curiosas, pero no vienen al caso ahora (todo se andará).

Sobre la SIM en Madrid... Los desinformadores (que no los investigadores, aunque vaya _usté_ a saber) *dijeron que la tablet iPAD estaba en Madrid y al estar sincronizada se había conectado*. Ni a soñar que se acuesten, como dijimos... Discutimos sobre ello "largo y tendido". Lo mismo podemos decir de una SIM en un teléfono o en un ordenador en Madrid; si la dejó aquí cuando se fue a Galicia, se habría conectado a antenas más veces, excepto que la tuviera alguien. Eso es lo que dicen que buscan ahora. 

Claro, a los _periolistos_ y a los de la GC del caso Asunta *se les desmontó el tinglado de la iPAD porque estaba en Galicia y no en Madrid*. 

Y todo esto por no reconocer (los de la _desinfo_) que no se puede descartar que, con o sin Diana Quer, el teléfono siguiera hasta Madrid sin batería (o apagado), que llegara a Madrid y se pusiera a cargar, etc. Pero como tenía que estar en la ría, pues nada, en la ría estuvo, claro (¿desde cuándo, eh?). Tiempo hubo, entre señal y señal, para ese desplazamiento en coche, no digo nada si es en avión o helicóptero: por carretera hay 650 km. (aprox.); yo los hago en cinco horas y pico y respeto los límites de v. *Creo que el tiempo entre la última señal en Puebla y la señal en Madrid fue el tiempo justo para desplazarse desde Puebla hasta Madrid*.


OFF TOPIC



Shira dijo:


> Jó, no me deja insertar este video



Para insertar vídeos de youtube, copias de allí, pegas aquí (sin más; o sea, sin enlazar); luego quita la *s *de http*s* y deja igual todo lo demás:

*http:* (_etcétera_)




ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (1 Dic 2016)

Recordamos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:


*Encuentran sana y salva a Maria Planas, la menor desaparecida en Barcelona hace 2 días*
:Aplauso:



*RECORDAMOS*









MO


Spoiler



*Natalia Rodríguez ha convocado una concentración para el viernes 2 de diciembre
*
*La madre de Malén: "Se cumplen tres malditos años sin mi hija"*

"Se cumplen tres malditos años sin mi hija, pero no vamos a bajar los brazos", es el inicio de un comunicado en el que Natalia Rodríguez, la madre de la joven Malén Ortíz que desapareció el 2 de diciembre de 2013, convoca una nueva concentración para recordarla.

Rodríguez ha convocado un encuentro para el viernes 2 de diciembre a las 17.00 horas en la Pinada de Santa Ponça, localidad en la que Malén fue vista por última vez.

En el comunicado remitido a Efe, la madre de Malén, que no ha dejado de convocar concentraciones y movilizaciones en estos tres años, pide una vez más el apoyo y la máxima difusión de esta iniciativa para que no se olvide que su hija, que desapareció con 15 años, continúa sin ser localizada.

La última convocatoria por parte de la Asociación Sosdesaparecidos fue con motivo de 18 cumpleaños de Malén el pasado 28 de octubre.

Malén Ortiz fue vista por última vez el 2 de diciembre de 2013 en la rotonda de los piratas de Magaluf cuando iba a comer a la casa de su novio en Son Ferrer, tras salir del instituto de Santa Ponça.







DQ EN A3 HASTA 150116



Spoiler



DQ EN A3 HASTA 150116

ORDEN INVERSO

PÁG. 1 A PÁG. 20

Frame 57.554444 de: feriante
A POBRA | ENTREVISTA CON UN FERIANTE

"Los feriantes tenemos la conciencia tranquila sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer y estamos esperando que aparezca"
Uno de los feriantes que se encontraba en las fiestas de A Pobra (Galicia) la noche que desapareció Diana Quer ha compartido con Espejo Público la postura del colectivo tras el suceso.

Diana Quer
NUEVA HIPÓTESIS

Investigan si alguien duplicó la tarjeta del móvil de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
Un repetidor de Madrid recibió la última señal del móvil de la joven. La nueva hipótesis que barajan los investigadores es que alguien hiciera un duplicado de la tarjeta SIM de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición.

Investigación
SEGÚN 'ES DIARIO'

Los investigadores barajan que la desaparición de Diana Quer esté relacionada con su entorno familiar
Una nueva línea de investigación descarta que se trate de una desaparición casual y valora que haya sido llevada a cabo por delincuentes profesionales.

Frame 332.306901 de: DianaQuer
GALICIA | FUE ENCONTRADA POR SU MADRE

La Guardia Civil analiza una goma de pelo hallada en A Pobra que podría pertenecer a Diana Quer
La Guardia Civil analiza una goma de pelo, que podría pertenecer a Diana Quer, hallada en la zona donde se celebraban las fiestas de A Pobra (Galicia). Una goma que encontró la propia madre de Diana.

Frame 150.425 de: madredeDiana
GALICIA | PALABRAS DE DIANA LÓPEZ-PINEL

Entrevista con la madre de Diana Quer: "Mantengo la esperanza de que mi hija esté viva"
Más de cuatro meses después de la desaparición de su hija, Diana López mantiene intacta la esperanza de localizarla con vida. Asegura que solo le da credibilidad a las informaciones que le comunica el grupo de investigación de la UCO.

Frame 1146.988965 de: DIANA
SE TRATA DE UN PIRATA INFORMÁTICO

Identifican al autor del correo electrónico enviado a nombre de Diana Quer
El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer que recibió la asociación SOS Desaparecidos sigue centrando algunas líneas de investigación. Detrás del falso mensaje hay un hacker o pirata informático que ya está localizado.

Frame 594.810344 de: Diana
NUEVA LÍNEA DE LOS INVESTIGADORES

Centran la investigación en las personas que apagaron sus móviles en A Pobra antes de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Después de que los investigadores desecharan las sospechas sobre las diez personas cuyos móviles coincidían con los movimientos que hizo el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición las pesquisas cobran un nuevo giro.

PRINCIPALES SOSPECHOSOS

Localizan a diez personas cuyos móviles hicieron el mismo recorrido que el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación del rastreo de las antenas móviles que pudieron captar el teléfono de Diana Quer ha terminado. La principal conclusión es que se han detectado 10 personas que coinciden con el recorrido que hizo Diana la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 72.381111 de: dianaquer
PRINCIPALES SOSPECHOSOS

Localizan a diez personas cuyos móviles hicieron el mismo recorrido que el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación del rastreo de las antenas móviles que pudieron captar el teléfono de Diana Quer ha terminado. La principal conclusión es que se han detectado 10 personas que coinciden con el recorrido que hizo Diana la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 10.51266 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DIANA QUER

Desvelamos los cuatro perfiles de sospechosos que manejan los investigadores
Después de cuatro meses de investigación, los investigadores cuentan con cuatro perfiles concretos de sospechosos. En 'Espejo Público' los desvelamos todos en un reportaje a fondo desde A Pobra, donde desapareció Diana Quer. La Guardia Civil estrecha el cerco sobre dos de ellos.



Frame 297.057777 de: alcalde_diana
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El alcalde de A Pobra, sobre la desaparición de Diana: "Es inquietante que haya ocurrido aquí"
En 'Espejo Público' hemos hablado con el alcalde de A Pobra sobre el impacto de la desaparición de Diana Quer en la vida diaria de este pueblo.

Frame 356.78575 de: diana_mensaje
DESAPARICIÓN DIANA QUER

Las emotivas palabras de las amigas de Diana Quer, tras cuatro meses desaparecida
Se cumplen 127 días de la desaparición de Diana Quer, y tras mucho trabajo de investigación, no existe ningún testigo que aportase datos significativos sobre la desaparición de la joven. La Guardia Civil ha tenido que empezar la investigación prácticamente de cero. En 'Espejo Público' desvelamos los hechos probados en la investigación tras cuatro meses sin Diana. Las mejores amigas de la joven le han dedicado una emotivas palabras.

La madre de Diana Quer con una foto de su hija
DIANA LÓPEZ EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La madre de Diana Quer: "Sigo pensando que mi hija está viva"
Diana López ha recuperado la custodia de su hija Valeria tras ser archivado por el juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón el presunto delito de maltrato a menores al no existir indicios suficientes para llegar a juicio. En Espejo Público hemos hablado con la madre de la joven desaparecida en A Pobra sobre los últimos acontecimientos.

Frame 629.443448 de: custodia_DIANA
CONFIRMACIÓN DE SU ABOGADO, PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores
El abogado de Diana López estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

Frame 305.171692 de: dianaquer
SOS DESAPARECIDOS INVESTIGA QUIÉN MANDÓ EL MENSAJE

Los investigadores creen que alguien del entorno de Diana Quer quiere enturbiar las pesquisas con el correo enviado a su nombre
El misterioso correo electrónico que recibió SOS Desaparecidos firmado por Diana Quer, en el que decía que estaba bien y solo necesitaba pasar un tiempo fuera, sigue centrando algunas líneas de investigación del caso.

Frame 898.37614 de: DIANA
SOS DESPARECIDOS SIGUE INVESTIGANDO LA PROCEDENCIA DEL MENSAJE

El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer en el que decía "estar fuera" fue enviado desde una cuenta personal de la joven
Las últimas pesquisas apuntan a que la cuenta era usada habitualmente por la joven desaparecida y que actualmente sigue activa.

Diana Quer
2016 PODRÍA SUPERAR A 2015 EN MUERTES VIOLENTAS

Diana Quer, el asesino de Pioz o los presuntos violadores de San Fermín entre los trágicos sucesos de 2016
El Ministerio del Interior hasta el 30 de septiembre, últimos datos hechos públicos, reflejaban 227 homicidios en España, trece más respecto a los primeros nueve meses del año pasado, que cerró con 303 muertes violentas.

Frame 261.317931 de: DIANA
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer fue enviado por alguien que asoció a su cuenta el número de móvil de la joven
SOS Desaparecidos ha descubierto que el autor del correo electrónico que recibieron firmado por Diana Quer asoció el propio número de teléfono de la joven a la cuenta desde la que se hizo el envío.

Frame 253.750153 de: Espejo Público accede a la denuncia de SOS Desaparecidos a Google para facilite la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
INTERPUESTA EN ALMERÍA

Espejo Público accede a la denuncia de SOS Desaparecidos contra Google por no facilitar la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
La asociación que preside Joaquín Amills espera obtener los datos personales del autor del mail firmado por Diana Quer que ha reabierto varias líneas de investigación.

Frame 142.185361 de: correoDiana
SOLICITAN UNA ORDEN JUDICIAL

SOS Desaparecidos denuncia a Google por no facilitar la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
La asociación SOS Desaparecidos ha interpuesto una denuncia contra el buscador Google. El objetivo es que la multinacional les facilite los datos personales de la persona que envió un correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer desde una cuenta de su dominio. Los investigadores han reabierto distintas líneas de investigación tras la aparición de este correo.

Anterior Siguiente
PUBLICIDAD

LO ÚLTIMO
1
SOCIEDAD
Varios chicos de menos de 14 años, acusados de golpear a sus compañeros de instituto en Alcantarilla y grabarlo
2
DEPORTES
Conte: "No hay ningún problema con Diego Costa, no se entrena por dolores de espalda"
3
ANTENA3
Simeone: "¿Tenéis dudas de que lo que importa es el resultado? Mirad el 





Efectivos de la Cruz Roja realizan una batida en Monesterio
BADAJOZ | BUSCAN PISTAS QUE PUEDAN AYUDAR A LOCALIZARLA

Efectivos de la Cruz Roja y familiares de Manuela Chavero realizan una nueva batida en Monesterio buscando alguna pista
Efectivos de Cruz Roja, familiares y amigos de Manuela Chavero han realizado una nueva batida en la localidad de Monesterio, su lugar de residencia y donde desapareció hace ya más de cinco meses. Buscan pistas que puedan ayudarles a averiguar qué ocurrió aquella noche en la que fue vista por última vez.

Frame 7.982284 de: mail diana
CASO DE DESAPARICIÓN

Las novedades sobre el misterioso mensaje firmado por Diana Quer
El misterioso correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer en el que decía: "Hola, estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos" ahora tiene la máxima prioridad para los investigadores. La UCO sospecha que hay relación entre el correo y la desaparición de Diana Quer.

Frame 195.745264 de: correo_Diana
JOAQUIN AMILLS EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El presidente de SOS Desaparecidos: "No es normal que alguien usurpe la identidad de Diana Quer para mandar un correo en su nombre"
Después de que la asociación SOS Desaparecidos recibiera un correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer los investigadores del caso han descifrado el número de teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta desde la que se hizo el envío.

Frame 51.965038 de: despedida madre diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

La emotiva despedida de la madre de Diana Quer tras fallecer la abuela de la joven
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana Quer, se despide de su madre con un emotivo mensaje en redes sociales. Con una sonrisa en los labios, una bonita fotografía y una emotiva carta, Diana se despidió de la mujer que le dio la vida. Desde el 22 de agosto no sabe nada de su hija pero afirma que, si Diana vuelve estas Navidades, serán las mejores de su vida.

Frame 145.826436 de: CORREO
ENVIADO DESDE EEUU | PUESTO EN CONOCIMIENTO DE LOS INVESTIGADORES

SOS Desaparecidos recibe un correo electrónico firmado por 'Diana Quer' en el que asegura estar fuera de España
La asociación SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico, supuestamente, de Diana Quer. El mensaje es conciso: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer".

Frame 291.290483 de: DIANA
SE CUMPLEN 100 DÍAS DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Si Diana está con nosotros estas Navidades, serán las mejores"
Diana López atraviesa momentos difíciles cuando se cumplen 100 días sin tener noticias de su hija, Diana Quer. La proximidad de las Navidades hace que se encuentre especialmente sensible.

Frame 56.781223 de: DIANAQUER1
EMOTIVO VÍDEO

Los amigos de Diana Quer graban un emotivo mensaje para la joven 100 días después de su desaparición
Diana Quer era una joven con muchos amigos. Muchos de ellos se han sumado a un mensaje para pedir su pronto regreso.

Frame 156.387748 de: ABOGADO_DIANA
ENTREVISTA A PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer: "Nuestra hipótesis es que alguien la tenía vigilada y la siguió aquella noche"
El letrado que representa a Diana López cree que a Diana Quer alguien la estuvo vigilando durante sus vacaciones en A Pobra (Galicia) para después raptarla

Frame 416.108747 de: movil_DIANA
SE INVESTIGA A LOS TITULARES DE LAS LÍNEAS

Los investigadores reducen a nueve los números de teléfonos que pudieron interactuar con el de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
La lista de teléfonos coincidentes en espacio y lugar con el de Diana Quer entre las 2:42 y las 4:00 horas de la madrugada del 22 de agosto se ha reducido a nueve. Estos terminales habrían hecho el mismo recorrido que el terminal de la joven la noche de su desaparición.

Madre de Diana Quer
REACCIÓN DE DIANA LÓPEZ PINEL

La madre de Diana Quer estalla: "Que se dejen de inventar falacias"
Diana López Pinel sale al paso de algunas informaciones sobre la investigación del paradero de su hija.





Frame 73.478347 de: DianaQuer
COMARCA DE BARBANZA

Los investigadores acotan un área de 250 kilómetros cuadrados para buscar pistas sobre el paradero de Diana Quer
La Guardia Civil tiene en su poder quince números de teléfono de posibles sospechosos de la desaparición de Diana Quer. Se trata de números coincidentes con el de la joven en tiempo y lugar la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 329.888793 de: millon
YA HA COLABORADO CON EL FBI

Una empresa israelí podría acceder al teléfono móvil de Diana Quer por un millón de euros
La Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil que investiga el caso ha podido recuperar los componentes del móvil de Diana Quer y funcionan correctamente. Pero hay un problema adicional: no pueden acceder a su contenido al desconocer el código PIN que usaba la joven.

Frame 79.453937 de: DianaQuer
PROSIGUE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Los investigadores reducen a 15 el número de teléfonos móviles que pudieron interactuar con el de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
El autor de la desaparición de la joven podría encontrarse en una lista de 15 números de teléfono coincidentes con el de Diana.

Frame 69.762327 de: VIDENTES
MANTIENE QUE LA JOVEN NUNCA SALIÓ DE A POBRA (GALICIA)

Un vidente asegura saber dónde está Diana Quer y quienes fueron sus captores
Hay una serie de pistas sobre Diana Quer que no han resultado fructíferas en el curso de las investigaciones. Un hombre aseguró conocer el paradero de Diana, pero sus predicciones a todas luces han resultado un fracaso.

Diana Quer
CASO DIANA QUER

Se cumplen tres meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las pistas "principales" que se tienen de este caso salen de Taragoña, desde el lugar donde un mariscador encontró su móvil.

Frame 18.389685 de: fotos_DIANA
MATERIAL INÉDITO

Tres meses después de la desaparición de Diana Quer su madre comparte nuevas imágenes del álbum familiar
Espejo Público ha tenido acceso al álbum familiar de Diana Quer. Se trata de nuevas imágenes cedidas por su madre Diana López que ha difundido para ayuden en su búsqueda.

Frame 151.917593 de: DIANAqUER
MÉTODO DE INVESTIGACIÓN

Los investigadores usan un mapa de líneas isócronas para dar con el paradero de Diana Quer
El rastro de Diana Quer se sigue a través de un mapa con líneas isócronas que trazan los lugares de búsqueda de la joven a partir de A Pobra (Galicia).

Frame 67.795147 de: DIANA
INVESTIGACIÓN SOBRE EL CASO

No descartan que un posible captor hubiera borrado mensajes del teléfono de Diana Quer
El hallazgo del móvil de Diana Quer en la Ría de Arousa a su paso por Taragoña (Galicia) ha marcado un punto de inflexión en la investigación sobre el paradero de la joven madrileña.

Frame 252.220509 de: coche_Diana
AVANCES EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Se cierra el cerco sobre el vehículo que pudo llevarse a Diana Quer
A través de las cámaras de tráfico los investigadores han localizado un coche que circulaba por el puente de la Ría de Arousa a la hora que se cree que lanzaron el teléfonode Diana Quer al agua. La mala visibilidad de las imágenes dificulta la identificación de la matrícula.

Frame 109.84321 de: amigo_Diana
PROSIGUE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

El amigo de Diana Quer al que no encuentra la Guardia Civil tuvo problemas con la justicia en el pasado
Los investigadores han vuelto a tomar declaración a todos los amigos de Diana Quer. Su entorno confirma que el amigo de Diana que se encuentra en paradero desconocido "tuvo problemas con la justicia en el pasado y se relacionaba con gente implicada en el tráfico de drogas".






Frame 718.768037 de: DIANA1
ESPEJO PÚBLICO REVELA EN QUÉ MOMENTO SE LANZÓ A LA RÍA EL TELÉFONO DE LA JOVEN

Las antenas de telefonía móvil revelan que Diana Quer fue raptada
La hipótesis del rapto de Diana Quer se centra en las antenas de telefonía ubicadas entre A Pobra y Taragoña.

Frame 32.218763 de: DIANA
POR EL MOMENTO NO CONSTA QUE TENGA RELACIÓN CON LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

Los investigadores buscan a un amigo de Diana Quer que lleva semanas ilocalizable para interrogarle
La Guardia Civil ha vuelto a interrogar al entorno de la joven desparecida. Un amigo de Diana que reside en Madrid se encuentra ilocalizable y ha cambiado sus perfiles en las redes sociales.

Frame 22.961295 de: movil_Diana
COMPROBACIÓN DE MILES DE NÚMEROS A TRAVÉS DE LAS ANTENAS

Se empiezan a comprobar los números de teléfono que realizaron llamadas coincidentes a las del móvil de Diana antes de desaparecer
El listado telefónico se sitúa como la clave principal para resolver el caso. La Guardia Civil sabe ya las llamadas que hizo Diana, las que recibió, los mensajes, los whatsapps y las fotos que guardaba en su terminal. Estos datos les permiten localizar a Diana en cada momento antes de su desaparición, guiados por la ubicación que marcan las antenas.

Frame 480.960952 de: abogado
ENTREVISTA CON EL LETRADO DE LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

El abogado de Diana López: "Si no la resuelve la UCO, la desaparición de Diana Quer no la resuelve nadie"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, cree que el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer tendrá las claves para avanzar en la investigación. Considera que una adolescente utiliza el teléfono móvil con una gran intensidad y está seguro que el terminal va arrojar "datos significativos a la investigación".

Frame 56.427477 de: creenciaslamadre
ASÍ VE LA MADRE DE LA DESAPARECIDA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Las informaciones sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en las que cree Diana López
Después de más de dos meses sin rastro del paradero de Diana Quer, las informaciones sobre la investigación se suceden. El juez mantiene el secreto de sumario en todas las pesquisas que lleva a cabo la Guardia Civil, sin embargo los medios van esclareciendo algunos puntos de la investigación. Éstas son las hipótesis en las que cree su progenitora Diana López.

Frame 560.120851 de: movil
CONTINÚA EL PROCESO DE EXTRACCIÓN DE DATOS

Los investigadores tienen 10 intentos para desbloquear el móvil de Diana Quer
La máxima prioridad para los investigadores del caso de Diana Quer es tratar de dar con el código para desbloquear el teléfono móvil. Se ha tratado de investigar en su entorno para saber qué clave podía usar la joven para proteger su Iphone.

Frame 602.390664 de: diana_furgoneta
LUIS RENDUELES RECONSTRUYE LA SECUENCIA DE LOS TESTIGOS

Diana Quer se bajó de un vehículo con tres hombres y después subió a la autocaravana
Luis Rendueles ha matizado el testimonio de los sujetos que aseguraron haber visto a la joven en una autocaravana en las inmediaciones del puerto de Taragoña.

Frame 165.90831 de: El testimonio de los testigos que vieron a Diana Quer en una caravana la noche de su desaparición: "¿Te has fijado?, ¡Qué raro!"
ESPEJO PÚBLICO ACCEDE AL RELATO DE LOS HECHOS

El testimonio de los testigos que vieron a Diana Quer en una caravana la noche de su desaparición: "¿Te has fijado?, ¡Qué raro!"
Los testigos han tenido que hacer una rueda de reconocimiento entre las imágenes de varios vehículos. Tratan de cerrar el círculo, cotejando diferentes posibilidades.

Frame 160.441335 de: grafÃ³loga
ANALIZAMOS LA GRAFÍA DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

El análisis de la grafóloga: "La letra de Diana Quer desprende tristeza"
El análisis de la letra de Diana Quer desprende que era una joven a la que le preocupaba mucho lo que su entorno pensaba de ella. La describe como una persona vulnerable aunque con fortaleza y determinación cuando se marcaba un objetivo.

Frame 757.881267 de: abogado
DECLARACIONES DE PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de Diana López: "Es absolutamente improbable que Diana se fuera de A Pobra por voluntad propia"
El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer ha mostrado su indignación ante la publicación de determinadas informaciones sobre la investigación del caso. Niega que la Policía tenga a tres sospechosos.





Frame 209.618727 de: DIANA
NUEVAS REVELACIONES SOBRE EL CASO

Identifican al conductor del vehículo al que se subió Diana Quer en Taragoña
Se trataría de un varón con antecedentes por tráfico de drogas.Según algunos era una autocaravana lo que conducía, otros hablan de un coche menos aparatoso como una monovolumen o una furgoneta.

Frame 79.1618 de: Informe_Movil
TRABAJAN CONTRARELOJ PARA EXTRAER LA INFORMACIÓN DEL TERMINAL

Los investigadores amplian las hipótesis de la desaparición de Diana Quer tras el registro de llamadas extraído de su móvil
El principal temor de los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer es que la pantalla del terminal muestre un mensaje que aplaza el acceso al móvil a un periodo de entre 3 y 45 años.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
SEGÚN HA INFORMADO EL DELEGADO DEL GOBIERNO DE GALICIA

El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer hallado en el mar está "bastante dañado" por el agua salada
La Guardia Civil continúa trabajando en la extracción de datos del móvil, un proceso minucioso ya que se intenta evitar destruir algún tipo de dato.

Frame 594.654362 de: Diana_caravana
SE SIGUE LA PISTA DE TRES SOSPECHOSOS

Los investigadores buscan una caravana a la que podría haber subido Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer se centra en varios testimonios de personas que aseguran haber visto a la joven con tres sospechosos en una autocaravana. La Guardia Civil busca ahora mismo una autocaravana que habría llevado a Diana Quer a Taragoña, tal y como informa la revista Interviu.

Frame 77.289996 de: DIANA
ÚLTIMAS NOVEDADES SOBRE EL CASO

Los investigadores identifican a un sospechoso que acosó a una menor la misma noche que despareció Diana Quer
Una lista de doce varones centra las pesquisas de los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer. Uno de ellos ya ha sido identificado varias veces por una menor a la que acosó la misma noche que desapareció la joven.

Alfonso Egea en un momento de encuentro con los internautas.
CONEXIÓN EN FACEBOOK LIVE CON LOS INTERNAUTAS

Alfonso Egea explica cómo se encuentra la investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer tras el hallazgo del móvil
Alfonso Egea nos cuenta qué es lo que esperan encontrar los investigadores en el análisis del teléfono móvil de Diana Quer. El periodista de Espejo Público ha respondido a los internautas en directo sobre este caso en una conexión de Facebook Live.

Frame 30.086981 de: movilDiana
LOS INVESTIGADORES ESPERAN QUE EL TERMINAL ESCLAREZCA EL CASO

El minucioso proceso que llevan a cabo los investigadores para recuperar el móvil de Diana Quer
Desde que apareciera el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en una ría cercana a Taragoña (Galicia) el área de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil trabaja contra reloj para recuperar datos del terminal que puedan arrojar luz a un caso aún sin resolver. Los expertos someten al aparato a decenas de procesos técnicos.

Frame 131.277222 de: preguntas
LA JOVEN SE SOBREEXPONÍA EN REDES SOCIALES

El cuestionario al que respondió Diana Quer semanas antes de su desaparición: "Mi madre me sobreprotege"
Diana Quer respondió a las preguntas de internautas anónimos a través de una red social semanas antes de desaparecer. En ellas mostraba una buena relación con su madre, evitaba hablar sobre su cuerpo y se definía como una persona feliz.

Frame 359.009927 de: abogado_Diana
DECLARACIONES DE PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de Diana López: "Esperamos que tras el análisis del móvil se consiga información"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, asegura que la madre de Diana Quer no le da credibilidad a las últimas informaciones sobre la desaparición de su hija en las que se habla de tres sospechosos o de la búsqueda de la joven en un pozo.

Frame 111.539834 de: DIANA
CRIMINALÍSTICA FINALIZA LOS TRABAJOS DE DESALINIZACIÓN DEL TERMINAL

Los investigadores encuentran información en el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer que se puede recuperar
El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer encontrado en una ría de Taragoña por un mariscador y la tarjeta SIM están siendo fundamentales para la investigación.





Frame 234.215862 de: dianaquer
BOIRO | LOS VECINOS ALERTARON A LA GUARDIA CIVIL

Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana Quer
Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Testigos aseguran de la desaparición de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en la zona.

Frame 107.837355 de: diana quer
TIENEN VARIOS TELÉFONOS INTERVENIDOS

La Guardia Civil cierra el cerco y centra su investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en dos hombres
Los agentes estiman que uno de los dos sospechosos podría haber servido de apoyo al otro, que sería principal autor material de la desaparición de la joven.

Diana Quer
TRAS UN PRIMER ANÁLISIS

No se han encontrado huellas ni restos de ADN en el móvil de Diana Quer
Los investigadores creen que el dispositivo fue destrozado intencionadamente antes de ser lanzado a la Ría de Arousa.

Diana Quer
TRAS UN PRIMER ANÁLISIS

No se han encontrado huellas ni restos de ADN en el móvil de Diana Quer
Los investigadores creen que el dispositivo fue destrozado intencionadamente antes de ser lanzado a la Ría de Arousa.

Frame 1.267305 de: deliz
DESLIZ EN DIRECTO

Juan Carlos Monedero confunde en directo a la desaparecida Diana Quer con la top model Miranda Kerr
Monedero aludía a la desaparecida Diana Quer para hablar de la importancia mediática que se da a algunos temas pero ha confundido su nombre con el de la top model internacional Miranda Kerr. Las redes sociales no han tardado en hacerse eco del error.

Frame 76.93752 de: mariscadora
TARAGOÑA | DECLARACIONES DE UNA MARISCADORA

"*El móvil de Diana Quer tenía muchos golpes, como si alguien lo hubiera querido romper antes de tirarlo al agua*"

Una mariscadora que fue testigo de cómo apareció el teléfono de Diana Quer nos cuenta el mal estado en el que se encontraba el terminal cuando fue localizado.

Frame 339.680827 de: dianaquer
DIANA LÓPEZ, DESPUÉS DE ENCONTRARSE EL MÓVIL DE SU HIJA

La madre de Diana Quer después del hallazgo del móvil: "A mi hija se la han llevado, así de claro"
La madre de Diana Quer valora positivamente que hayan encontrado el teléfono móvil de su hija junto al muelle de Taragoña (Galicia). Cree que el hallazgo apoya su tesis de que a su hija se la han llevado.

Frame 39.975519 de: expertoMOVIL
ANALIZA EL HALLAZGO DEL MÓVIL DE LA DESAPARECIDA

Experto en telefonía móvil: "Cuando arrojaron el teléfono de Diana Quer aún tenía batería"
El experto en recuperación de datos móviles, Manuel Huerta, asegura que el éxito en la recuperación de datos del terminal de Diana Quer depende del tratamiento que se le haya dado al teléfono inmediatamente después de rescatarlo del fango.

Frame 546.588525 de: DIANA
DECLARACIONES DEL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"El hallazgo del móvil de Diana es una noticia esperanzadora para su madre"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, sostiene que el hallazgo del teléfono móvil de Diana Quer ha sido una noticia esperanzadora para su madre.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
CONFIRMADO POR LA GUARDIA CIVIL

Un mariscador encuentra el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en el muelle de Taragoña
Un mariscador encontró un teléfono móvil iPhone 6 de color blanco en el muelle de Taragoña, en Rianxo, y se lo entregó a la Guardia Civil para su análisis al ser el modelo del terminal de la joven desaparecida. Efectivamente, el dispositivo es el que poseía Diana Quer en la noche de la desaparición.






Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
CONFIRMADO POR LA GUARDIA CIVIL

*Un mariscador encuentra el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en el muelle de Taragoña*

Un mariscador encontró un teléfono móvil iPhone 6 de color blanco en el muelle de Taragoña, en Rianxo, y se lo entregó a la Guardia Civil para su análisis al ser el modelo del terminal de la joven desaparecida. Efectivamente, el dispositivo es el que poseía Diana Quer en la noche de la desaparición.

Frame 564.444246 de: madreDIANA
ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA CON LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "Mis hipótesis siempre apuntan a que Diana va a aparecer"
Diana López- Pinel, madre de Diana Quer, ha compartido con Espejo Público cómo está viviendo la ausencia de su hija a la que se le perdió la pista hace más de dos meses en A Pobra (Galicia). "Le di un beso para ir a una fiesta y no la volví a ver", sostiene.

Te vas a ir escarná.
EN EL PUNTO DE MIRA DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Las amenazas que recibió Diana Quer de un exnovio: "Te vas a ir escarná"
La Guardia Civil investiga a un joven de Toledo que mantuvo una relación sentimental con Diana Quer. Éste habría vertido amenazas contra Diana meses antes de su desaparición.

Frame 343.674918 de: amigo
DECLARACIONES DE UN JOVEN DEL ENTORNO

Un amigo íntimo de Diana Quer: "Diana podría haberse subido en el coche de algún chico porque es muy confiada"
Jaber Alij, es un "amigo íntimo" de Diana Quer, tal y como él mismo se define. Cree que para que Diana se abriera con la gente "había que conocerla" . Asegura que ha estado bastantes veces en la vivienda de Pozuelo de Alarcón donde vivía la joven junto a su madre y su hermana. "He estado en fiestas e incluso he dormido allí", afirma.

Cartel de búsqueda de Diana Quer 
ESTABA EN A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL

La investigación sobre Diana Quer es cada vez más compleja cuando se cumplen dos meses de su desaparición
Esta sábado se cumplen dos meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer durante las fiestas de la localidad coruñesa de A Pobra do Caramiñal. Desde entonces todos los esfuerzos de la compleja investigación no han servido para que aparezca la joven madrileña.

Frame 911.270543 de: Facebook_Diana
LA GUARDIA CIVIL SIGUE UNA NUEVA LÍNEA DE INVESTIGACIÓN

Detectan movimientos en el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer 60 días después de su desaparición
La Guardia Civil ha recibido información de una persona del círculo de Diana Quer que llevaba ya un año amenazando a la joven desaparecida. Se trata de un joven con el que ella había mantenido una relación sentimental. En este momento los investigadores analizan el Facebook de Diana tras haberse detectado movimientos.

Frame 92.411176 de: DIANA_USA
SE ACTIVA EL DISPOSITIVO DE BÚSQUEDA EN DISTINTOS ESTADOS

La madre de Diana Quer cree que su hija podría estar en EEUU
La madre de Diana Quer ha solicitado a SOSdesaparecidos que inicie una alerta de búsqueda de su hija en EEUU. Diana López cree que su hija puede encontrarse en el país con vida.

Frame 50.199695 de: DianaQuer
DOS MESES DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

La madre de Diana Quer comparte imágenes del álbum familiar con su hija recién nacida
Diana López ha compartido algunas de las imágenes más íntimas de su álbum familiar. Instantáneas en las que puede verse a la pequeña Diana con tan solo días de vida y dando sus primeros pasos junto a sus padres.

Frame 129.572772 de: QUER
PISTAS SOBRE EL CASO

Un nuevo testigo: "Vi a Diana Quer con tres hombres con mal aspecto la noche en la que desapareció"
Tal y como han declarado nuevos testigos del caso a la Guardia Civil, la joven pudo subir a un coche con tres varones "con malas pintas" la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 113.272489 de: dianaquer
SEGÚN LAS DECLARACIONES DE VARIOS TESTIGOS

Diana Quer habría llegado a Taragoña en un coche con tres personas y allí se habría montado en otro vehículo con un solo ocupante
A pocos días de cumplirse dos meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer se filtran nuevas informaciones que apuntan a que la joven podría haber llegado a Taragoña en un vehículo junto con otras personas y en esta localidad subirse a un segundo coche ocupado únicamente por un individuo.





Frame 113.272489 de: dianaquer
CASO DIANA QUER

Varios testigos aseguran haber visto a Diana Quer bajarse de un vehículo y subirse a otro en el puerto de Taragoña
La investigación ya señalaba ese punto como lugar donde se perdía definitivamente la pista de Diana, gracias a su teléfono móvil.

Madre de Diana Quer
COMUNICADO A TRAVÉS DE LA ASOCIACIÓN SOSDESAPARECIDOS

La madre de Diana Quer: "Quienes sufren este dolor sabrán entender mi estado emocional"
También ha mostrado su "total solidaridad con cada familia que sufre una desaparición" y, en concreto, con las de Manuela Chavero e Iván Durán.

Frame 208.354803 de: LOBATON
EL PERIODISTA PIDE QUE SE RESPETEN LOS DERECHOS DE LOS DESAPARECIDOS

Paco Lobatón sobre el caso de Diana Quer: "Si hubiera desaparecido de forma voluntaria tendría muchas razones para no volver"
El periodista Paco Lobatón es experto en tratar casos de personas desaparecidas. Sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer cree que determinadas razones podrían hacer que la joven no regresara en el caso de que hubiera sido una huida voluntaria.

Frame 151.315887 de: movilenMadrid
LAS PISTAS QUE DESORIENTARON A LA GUARDIA CIVIL

El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer dio señal en Madrid en la noche de su desaparición
La misma noche en la que desapareció Diana Quer, su teléfono móvil dio señal en Madrid. Los investigadores estuvieron despistados con esta pista. La explicación más lógica es que su móvil estuviera sincronizado con otro dispositivo que se hubiera encendido en la capital.

Frame 268.914234 de: DIANAQUER
DECLARACIONES DE LA AMIGA DE LA FAMILIA

Arancha de Benito: "La madre de Diana Quer está destrozada, piensa que ha perdido a dos hijas de golpe"
La amiga de la familia Quer, Arancha de Benito, asegura que Diana López se encuentra absolutamente destrozada tanto por la desaparición de Diana como por el hecho de no poder ver a su hija Valeria.

Frame 39.59918 de: abogado
SU ABOGADO LO CONFIRMA

La madre de Diana Quer cree que su hija ha sido secuestrada y que sigue con vida
Diana López Pinel cree que su hija se encuentra retenida contra su voluntad y que sigue con vida. Así lo ha confirmado su abogado, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo.

La Policía reduce el campo de búsqueda de Diana Quer a un radio de 7 kilómetros en Taragoña
A CORUÑA | UN REPETIDOR DE LA ZONA, CLAVE EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La Policía reduce el campo de búsqueda de Diana Quer a un radio de 7 kilómetros en Taragoña
Cincuenta días después de su desaparición, los investigadores han cerrado un radio de 7 kilómetros para buscar a Diana Quer. El radio de acción se encuentra en Taragoña (A Coruña). La Policía ya tendría un sospechoso que investigar. De momento la investigación avanza en clave tecnológica, un repetidor de la zona podría tener la clave del caso.

Frame 127.188771 de: El abogado de Diana López: "Estamos convencidos de que Diana Quer aparecerá con vida"
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

El abogado de Diana López: "Estamos convencidos de que Diana Quer aparecerá con vida"
El abogado de de Diana López- Pinel, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, insiste en la tesis de que Diana Quer, la joven de 19 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra (Galicia), aparecerá con vida.

Frame 134.746115 de: Así es el perfil psicológico de Diana Quer que encargó la Audiencia Provincial tras el divorcio de sus padres
FUE APORTADO COMO PRUEBA PARA DIRIMIR SU TUTELA

Así es el perfil psicológico de Diana Quer que encargó la Audiencia Provincial tras el divorcio de sus padres
La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid encargó un perfil psicológico de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer el 4 de febrero de 2015.

Frame 19.024396 de: tara2
ALLÍ SE PIERDE LA SEÑAL DEL MÓVIL

La Guardia Civil investiga la desaparición de Diana Quer en Taragoña
El rastro de Diana Quer se pierde en Taragoña. Allí su móvil dio señal por última vez. Se ha llegado a la conclusión de que Diana habría estado poco más de una hora en esta localidad.





PÁGINAS 10 A 20

ANTENA 3 TV | Temas de actualidad | Diana Quer


http://www.antena3.com/temas/diana_quer-10

http://www.antena3.com/temas/diana_quer-20

Frame 3.598128 de: El rastro de Diana Quer lleva a los investigadores a una casa abandonada
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

Diana Quer pudo permanecer, al menos, una hora y media en Taragoña según la última ubicación de su móvil
Ni un descampado, ni una zona portuaria ni una fábrica en ruinas. La Guardia civil se centra ahora en alguna de las casas del entorno de Taragoña como escenario de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Casas abandonadas o viviendas deshabitadas que sólo se usan como segunda residencia.

Frame 11.672753 de: DIANA
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

El rastro de Diana Quer lleva a los investigadores a una casa abandonada
Ni un descampado, ni una zona portuaria ni una fábrica en ruinas. La Guardia civil se centra ahora en alguna de las casas del entorno de Taragoña como escenario de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Casas abandonadas o viviendas deshabitadas que sólo se usan como segunda residencia.

Frame 16.021568 de: diana
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

La madre de Diana Quer asegura que no ha hablado con su hija Valeria
Diana López Pinel sigue esperando novedades sobre la desaparición de su hija Diana Quer cuando se cumplen más de 40 días desde la desaparición de la joven. Reconoce ante los micrófonos de Espejo Público que no ha logrado hablar con su otra hija, Valeria.

Frame 3.256817 de: En España desaparecen cinco personas cada dí.
SOS DESAPARECIDOS

En España desaparecen cinco personas cada día
En España desaparecen una media de cinco personas al día. En lo que va de año, la ONG 'SOS Desaparecidos' ha lanzado 380 alertas. De estas, 244 han dado fruto: 86 sin vida. De las otras 50, no hay noticias.
Frame 602.268639 de: amils
JOAQUÍN AMILS

Hablamos con el presidente de SOS Desaparecidos
Amills, que lleva 8 años buscando a su hijo de 23 años, afirma que fue la familia de Diana Quer la que se puso en contacto con ellos. Pide que no se considere el caso de Diana Quer como algo excepcional y exige que no se pierdan datos cunado hay intercambio de información entre las administraciones.

Frame 3.077473 de: sos
ENTREVISTAMOS A JOAQUÍN AMILLS

SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido más de 300 llamadas por el caso de Diana Quer
Joaquín Amills es presidente de SOS Desaparecidos y ha visitado el plató de Espejo público para hablar no solo de la desaparición de Diana Quer, sino de todpos los demás desaparecidos.

Frame 0.0 de: foto
FOTO

Los agentes investigan a personas del ámbito más cercano de Diana Quer
Cuatro amigos, junto a Diana Quer, posan en una foto de grupo que se ha convertido para los investigadores del caso, en una herramienta para avanzar en la desaparición de la joven madrileña.

Frame 89.638082 de: diana
UNO DE ELLOS PODRÍA HABER SIDO IDENTIFICADO

Investigan a cinco sospechosos por la desaparición de Diana Quer
La investigación de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer progresa hasta el punto de que la Guardia Civil ha conseguido centrarse en 5 sospechosos de los que uno podría haber sido identificado.

Frame 14.08677 de: diana
LO AVANZÓ HACE UN MES ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La joven Diana Quer no tuvo tiempo de pasar por casa la noche se su desaparición
Los investigadores de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer han llegado a la conclusión de que la joven no pasó por casa, lo que supone un giro en la investigación. No solo no pasó por casa, tampoco se cambió de ropa.

Frame 158.09629 de: ROBLES2
HABLAMOS CON MARTA ROBLES

Marta Robles: "La entrevista la leyó la madre de arriba a abajo"
La periodista Marta Robles ha sido la única que hasta la fecha ha logrado entrevistar a Diana López, la madre de Diana Quer. "Todo lo que me dijo, me lo demostró con papeles", afirma en Espejo Público.




AUTORA DE LA ENTREVISTA EN LA RAZÓN

Marta Robles: "Diana López demostró con papeles todo lo que me dijo"
La periodista Marta Robles ha sido la única que hasta la fecha ha logrado entrevistar a Diana López, la madre de Diana Quer. "Todo lo que me dijo, me lo demostró con papeles", afirma en Espejo Público.

Frame 11.506036 de: entrevista
ENTREVISTA A LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER EN LA RAZÓN

Diana López: "Estoy segura de que Diana va a aparecer. Tengo mi propia teoría"
Diana López Pinel, la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida hace más de un mes en A Pobra do Caramiñal, ha concedido una entrevista al diario La Razón. Una entrevista dura en la que habla de los problemas con su ex marido. "Diana va a aparecer, estoy convencida de ello".

Frame 91.322181 de: DIANA QUER
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Frame 21.05935 de: Demasiados cabos sueltos en la investigación por la desaparición de Diana Quer 
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Diana Quer
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Diana Quer
SE CUMPLE UN MES DE SU DESAPARICIÓN

La Guardia Civil asegura que "no va a parar hasta que encuentre a Diana Quer"
Esta madrugada se ha cumplido un mes de la desaparición de la joven madrileña en Galicia y hasta el momento no hay avances firmes en la investigación. La Guardia Civil sigue buscando pistas que arrojen alguna luz sobre el caso. El director de la Guardia Civil ha reconocido que "cada día que pasa es un día más en la desaparición sin tener noticias de Diana Quer", pero ha garantizado que eso no les "lleva al desfallecimiento ni a abandonar la investigación sino todo lo contrario".

Frame 107.850895 de: PEDRO
HABLAMOS CON EL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

Pedro de Bernardo: "No voy a valorar los temas relativos a la custodia"
Se cumple un mes de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en a Pobra do Caramiñal. Tras el llamamiento de Diana López a las puertas de su domicilio en las que pedía la colaboración ciudadana, hemos hablado con Pedro de Bernardo, su abogado y portavoz,

Frame 21.362247 de: diana
HABLAMOS CON PEDRO DE BERNARDO, ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"La declaración de Diana a los medios fue espontánea"
Pedro de Bernardo es el abogado y portavoz de Diana López, la madre de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer. Ha declarado en Espejo Público que la declaración ante los medios de la madre fue espontánea.

Frame 114.047365 de: FISCAL
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER.

El Fiscal pide que se investigue al padre de Diana Quer
El juez, tras escuchar a todas las partes, padre, madre y hermana de Diana Quer, ha dictado 4 autos a los que Espejo público ha tenido acceso. Además, el fiscal pide que se amplíe la investigación por malos tratos también a Juan Carlos Quer.

Frame 43.575008 de: madre
SE CUMPLE UN MES DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

"Diana: Mamá te ama, mamá te espera y mamá te busca y te va a buscar hasta que aparezcas"
Se cumple un mes desde la desaparición de la joven madrileña Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal. Su madre, Diana López, ha querido hacer un llamamiento a todos para que los posibles testigos de la desaparición aporten datos que puedan ayudar a encontrar a su hija.





LLAMAMIENTO EN LA PUERTA DE SU CASA

Mensaje de la madre de Diana Quer a su hija: "Mamá te ama, te espera, te busca y te va a buscar hasta que aparezcas"
La mujer ha pedido que cualquier persona que tenga algún dato, aunque parezca insignificante, lo comunique para poder avanzar en la investigación, asegurando que esta persona gozará de anonimato "en todo momento".

Diana Quer
SE ENCONTRABA EN RIBEIRA

Trasladan la causa abierta sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer a Pozuelo de Alarcón
El Juzgado de Instrucción Número 2 de Ribeira, en A Coruña, se ha inhibido a favor del de la localidad madrileña porque entiende que ellos son los "competentes" al ser allí donde comenzaron los hechos que se investigan.

Frame 40.599484 de: testig
DECLARACIÓN DE UN TESTIGO NUEVO

Un incidente la noche de la desaparición de Diana Quer, nueva pista para la investigación
"Tenían acento de fuera, no iban muy bien arreglados", asegura un testigo interrogado ya por la Guardia Civil horas después de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal.

Frame 18.411266 de: testigo
UN NUEVO TESTIGO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

3 sospechosos molestaron a una chica antes de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Espejo Público ha localizado a un nuevo testigo de la Guardia Civil en el caso de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Asegura que se busca a tres sospechosos sin identificar que la noche de la desaparición.

Frame 77.966598 de: mensajes
TENEMOS LOS MENSAJES ENTRE DIANA LÓPEZ Y SU HIJA

Diana Quer a su madre: "Con ellos no aguanto más"
Espejo Público ha tenido acceso a nuevos mensajes entre Diana López y su hija Diana Quer poco antes de que se le perdiera la pista.

Frame 5.925236 de: viernes
DIANA LÓPEZ DECLARA ANTE EL JUEZ

Prorrogado el secreto de sumario en el caso de la desaparición de Diana Quer
La madre de Diana López acudió el pasado viernes a declarar ante el juez a cuenta de la custodia de su hija menor Valeria. Diana Quer lleva casi un mes desaparecida y la investigación sigue su curso, aunque todavía no hay pistas claras de lo que pudo haber ocurrido aquel 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal.

Frame 9.917463 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "Espero que en esta semana haya novedades"
Espejo público ha hablado con Diana López, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, desaparecida desde hace casi un mes. "Espero que esta semana haya novedades".

Un efectivo de la Guardia Civil junto al cartel de la joven Diana Quer
26 DÍAS DESPUÉS DE SU DESAPARICIÓN

Se intensifica la seguridad en las fiestas de A Pobra do Caramiñal por el 'caso Diana Quer'
La Guardia Civil quiere comprobar, con un ambiente similar al que había el último día que se vio a la joven, algunas conclusiones a las que han llegado tras examinar las lecturas de postes telefónicos, cámaras y vehículos que circulan por una determinada zona del pueblo.

Madre de Diana Quer
HA VUELTO A GALICIA

La madre de Diana Quer tras salir del juzgado: "Confío en abrazar a Valeria y a Diana"
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, ha declarado tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira, que la investigación para dar con su hija mayor "avanza, pero lenta" y espera recuperar la custodia de la menor.

Frame 6.936119 de: NOTA VOZ
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La última nota de voz que grabó Diana Quer fue un mensaje para una amiga
Espejo Público ha accedido en exclusiva al último mensaje de voz de Diana Quer minutos antes de desaparecer y de que escribiera el mensaje en el que alertaba a un amigo de que tenía miedo.






Madre de Diana Quer
HA VUELTO A GALICIA Y HA SALIDO SATISFECHA DEL JUICIO

La madre de Diana Quer tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira: "confío en abrazar a Valeria y a Diana"
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, ha declarado tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira, que la investigación para dar con su hija mayor "avanza, pero lenta" y espera recuperar la custodia de la menor.

Frame 19.457692 de: diana
DECLARACIONES ANTES DE DECLARAR ANTE EL JUEZ

Diana López: "No tengo que explicar a nadie la relación con mis hijas"
En Espejo Público hemos hablado con Diana López pocas horas antes de declarar antes del juez sobre la custodia de su hija Valeria. "Yo se perfectamente cómo soy y cómo es la relación con mis hijas. No tengo que explicarlo a nadie. Lo que voy a hacer es pelear por mis hijas, por las dos. Con Valeria no he tenido ningún contacto, no se lo permiten", declaró.

Diana Quer
24 DÍAS SIN LA JOVEN

Se conocen los mensajes de voz que Diana envió a sus amigos antes de desaparecer
El jueves se hiceron públicos los mensajes de voz que envió Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición. Mensajes aparentemente normales de una joven que habla con sus amigos en una noche de fiesta

Frame 81.789785 de: La madre de Diana Quer vuelve a Galicia para declarar este viernes en los juzgados
24 DÍAS DE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer vuelve a Galicia para declarar este viernes en los juzgados
Continúa un día más la investigación del caso de la joven desaparecida en Galicia. La madre de Diana Quer no pierde la esperanza de encontrar a su hija. Este viernes tendrá que declarar en los juzgados.

El padre de Diana Quer a la salida del Juzgado
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

Diana Quer
SEGÚN HA ASEGURADO LA MADRE DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

Diana Quer denunció a su padre el pasado mes de mayo por retención ilegal
Juan Carlos Quer habría retenido a su hija en su domicilio durante un fin de semana y le habría quitado el móvil para impedirle cualquier tipo de comunicación con el exterior.

Diana Quer
SEGÚN HA ASEGURADO LA MADRE DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

Diana Quer denunció a su padre el pasado mes de mayo por retención ilegal
Juan Carlos Quer habría retenido a su hija en su domicilio durante un fin de semana y le habría quitado el móvil para impedirle cualquier tipo de comunicación con el exterior.

El padre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

El padre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

La hermana pequeña de Diana Quer declara por la retirada de su custodia a su madre
NO ESTÁ RELACIONADO CON LA CAUSA ABIERTA POR LA DESAPARICIÓN

La hermana de Diana Quer presta declaración en Ribeira, A Coruña, tras la retirada de la custodia a la madre
El motivo de la citación obedece únicamente a la custodia y no a la causa abierta por la desaparición de Diana Quer. Valeria Quer, la hermana pequeña, está acompañada de su padre.






Madre de Diana Quer
LA DECLARACIÓN NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA CAUSA ABIERTA POR LA DESAPARICIÓN

La hermana de Diana Quer presta declaración en Ribeira, A Coruña, tras la retirada de la custodia a la madre
El motivo de la citación obedece únicamente a la custodia y no a la causa abierta por la desaparición de Diana Quer. Valeria Quer, la hermana pequeña, está acompañada de su padre.

Frame 0.0 de: quer
A SU ENTRADA A LOS JUZGADOS

Juan Carlos Quer: "Están haciendo todo lo posible por encontrar a mi hija
Juan Carlos Quer, padre de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer, ha acudido esta mañana a declarar ante el juez sobre la custodia de Valeria, la hija menor de ambos.

Diana Quer
HAN PASADO TRES SEMANAS DESDE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La Guardia Civil interroga a la madre de Diana Quer en su casa durante horas
Un grupo de agentes han acudido al domicilio madrileño de la madre de Diana Quer para analizar unos vídeos de un concierto al que la joven desaparecida acudió dos días antes de desaparecer y tratar así de esclarecer quién la acompañó ese día. También ha vuelto a interrogar a la madre.

Frame 1.257573 de: hipotesis
NUEVAS HIPÓTESIS DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Diana Quer podría haberse subido al coche de un joven que se ofreció llevarla a casa
Una de las hipótesis con la que trabajan los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer es que la joven parara al menos media hora en algún punto entre su casa y la localidad donde se capta por última vez la señal de su móvil.

Frame 12.678981 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Analizan imágenes de la fiesta a la que Diana Quer acudió poco antes de desaparecer
Los investigadores de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer han estado en casa de la madre en Madrid. Investigan unos vídeos de un concierto al que Diana acudió 2 días antes de desaparecer.

Investigación del caso de Diana Quer
EN EL MES DE ABRIL

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer niega que su hija ya hubiera desaparecido de casa durante tres días
Pedro de Bernardo ha negado categóricamente que Diana Quer se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días. Por otro lado, la Guardia Civil está investigando si la joven desaparecida se subió a un coche el último día que se la vio.

Frame 157.531773 de: pedro
DURANTE EL MES DE ABRIL

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer niega que su hija ya hubiera desaparecido de casa durante tres días
Pedro de Bernardo ha negado categóricamente que Diana Quer se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días. Por otro lado, la Guardia Civil está investigando si la joven desaparecida se subió a un coche el último día que se la vio.

Frame 25.093923 de: rianxo
RASTREAN LA ZONA

La Guardia Civil investiga si Diana Quer se subió a un coche cuando desapareció
La hipótesis de que Diana se subió a un coche aquella madrugada es cada vez más firme, y esto pone el foco en las localidades cercanas a Pobra do Carmiñal. En uno de los repetidores de la zona saltó la señal del móvil de la joven.

Frame 40.717963 de: camara
ANALIZA MILES DE VEHÍCULOS

La Guardia Civil analiza las imágenes de tráfico de A Pobra do Caramiñal
Según ha podido saber Espejo público, la Guardia Civil ha pedido los datos de 6 días de paso por la única cámara de tráfico de A Pobra do Caramiñal de cara a poder encontrar alguna pista sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer hace más de dos semanas.

Frame 157.531773 de: pedro
PEDRO DE BERNARDO, ABOGADO Y PORTAVOZ DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"Es falso que Diana Quer desapareciera de su casa durante tres días"
Pedro de Bernardo, abogado y portavoz de Diana López, madre de Diana Quer, ha desmentido categóricamente que la joven desaparecida se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días, según se ha publicado en algún medio.






Frame 35.51672 de: diana
EN LA PARTE INTERIOR DE LA RÍA DE AROUSA

La última señal del móvil de Diana Quer la sitúa a 15 km de su casa de veraneo
El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer sigue siendo importante en la investigación de la joven. La última señal la sitúa en la parte interior de la ría de Arousa, entre Cespón y Taragoña. Hasta 40 agentes con perros han rastreado la zona durante más de nueve horas.

Un agente de la Guardia Civil peina la zona próxima al domicilio de Diana Maria Quer, desaparecida en Pobra do Caramiñal.
SOLICITAN QUE SE CREE LA FIGURA JURÍDICA DEL DESAPARECIDO

La desaparición de un ser querido, un drama que sufren miles de familias al año
En España hay activas más de 1200 búsquedas activas en lo que va de año. Según informan las fuerzas de seguridad, reciben anualmente más de 20.000 denuncias de desapariciones.

La Guardia Civil busca pistas sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer
GALICIA | MUNICIPIO DE RIANXO

La Guardia Civil realiza una batida con 40 efectivos entre Rianxo y Boiro en busca de pistas sobre Diana Quer
Se peina la zona entre Taragoña, en el municipio coruñés de Rianxo, y el Ayuntamiento de Boiro en busca de pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer desaparecida desde el pasado 22 de agosto.

Voluntarios buscan pistas sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en la zona montañosa de A Curota. 
GALICIA | MUNICIPIO DE RIANXO

La Guardia Civil realiza una batida con 40 efectivos entre Rianxo y Boiro en busca de pistas sobre Diana Quer
Se peina la zona entre Taragoña, en el municipio coruñés de Rianxo, y el Ayuntamiento de Boiro en busca de pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer desaparecida desde el pasado 22 de agosto.

Frame 16.714472 de: camaras
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Estas son las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad que analiza la Guardia Civil para dar con el paradero de Diana Quer
La Policía ya tiene un perfil del sospechoso de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 19 años Diana Quer. Espejo Público ha tenido acceso a algunas de las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad que analiza la Policía en la investigación.

Frame 198.754949 de: abogao
ABOGADO DE LA MADRE

Pedro de Bernardo, muy molesto con las últimas informaciones sobre Diana Quer
De Bernardo asegura que va emprender acciones legales contra quien no "contraste" su información. "A partir de este momento se ejercerá cualquier acción judicial en contra de quien facilite información que no esté debidamente contrastada. Y no puede haberla porque el grupo de investigación no facilita ningún tipo de información. Esa información es falsa de toda falsedad".

Frame 35.103735 de: mosqueo
PEDRO DE BERNARDO NIEGA EL ENFRENTAMIENTO MADRE - HIJA

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer anuncia acciones legales contra informaciones no contrastadas
Pedro de Bernardo, abogado y portavoz de Diana López la madre de Diana Quer, se ha mostrado muy enfadado por las últimas informaciones en las que se aseguraba que Diana López y su hija discutieron la noche en que ella desapareció. "Es falso de toda falsedad y tomaremos medidas judiciales".

Diana Quer
SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se habría llevado también una cazadora y habría discutido con su madre tras regresar a casa
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.

Frame 21.336325 de: tension
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Aumenta la tensión en el seno de la familia de Diana Quer
La situación entre Diana López y la familia de su ex marido es complicada. Espejo Público pudo comprobar de primera mano la tensión existente entre ambas partes cuando un tío de Diana acudió al domicilio de la madre a recoger una maleta para Valeria. "Su madre necesita un abrazo de su hija Valeria y la gente no está por ayudar", asegura la amiga y portavoz de Diana López.

SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se habría llevado también una cazadora y habría discutido con su madre tras regresar a casa
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.







Frame 43.319854 de: desmentido
HABLAMOS CON LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "No tuve ninguna discusión con mi hija aquella noche. Es una mentira"
La madre de Diana Quer ha querido salir al paso de la información en la que se afirmaba que ella discutió con su hija aquella noche. "No tuve ninguna discusión con mi hija aquella noche. Es una mentira".

Frame 59.915001 de: casa
ACCEDEMOS A LA CASA DE DIANA QUER EN A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL

Reconstruimos el recorrido que hizo Diana Quer en el interior de su domicilio
En Espejo público hemos tenido acceso a la casa de Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal y hemos realizado el recorrido que, según la madre, pudo hacer la joven en el interior de la vivienda.

Frame 283.155041 de: chechu
SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se llevó una cazadora de casa antes de desaparecer
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.

Frame 305.955541 de: 5
CONVIVÍA CON UNA SITUACIÓN FAMILIAR COMPLICADA

Valeria Quer, a su hermana: "Quiero que aparezcas y valorarte como jamás he hecho"
El teléfono de Diana se apagó a las 4 de la mañana del 22 de agosto y no ha vuelto a encenderse. Su padre ha reconocido que manda "un mensaje todas las noches a su móvil" y está convencido de que "va a responder".

DIANA QUER CONVIVÍA CON UNA SITUACIÓN FAMILIAR COMPLICADA

La hermana de Diana Quer: "Quiero que aparezcas y valorarte como jamás he hecho"
El teléfono de Diana se apagó a las 4 de la mañana del 22 de agosto y no ha vuelto a encenderse. Su padre ha reconocido que manda "un mensaje todas las noches a su móvil y sé que va a responder".

Frame 46.200201 de: 4
DIANA QUER EN RED

La Guardia Civil descarta el secuestro por dinero
La Guardia Civil descarta el secuestro por dinero

LÍNEAS DE INVESTIGACIÓN PARA BUSCAR A DIANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "Un momento de crisis personal te puede llevar a cometer errores"
La Guardia Civil sigue rastreando la red en busca de algún indicio que pueda ayudar a encontrar a la joven desaparecida. Juan Carlos Quer, el padre de Diana, no descarta que pudiera haberse subido en el coche de un desconocido e, incluso, considera que "tiene todo su sentido".

Frame 37.729471 de: 2
LÍNEAS DE INVESTIGACIÓN PARA BUSCAR A DIANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "Un momento de crisis personal te puede llevar a cometer errores"
La Guardia Civil sigue rastreando la red en busca de algún indicio que pueda ayudar a encontrar a la joven desaparecida. Juan Carlos Quer, el padre de Diana, no descarta que pudiera haberse subido en el coche de un desconocido e, incluso, considera que "tiene todo su sentido".

Frame 696.838057 de: vÃ*deo uno
DIANA EN LA RED

El último rastro del móvil de Diana Quer, una nota de voz a una amiga para decirle que la quiere
Diana tuiteaba hace unos meses fragmentos de un blog con estas palabras: "¿Qué te crees, que no hemos tenido miedo al volver a casa a las tantas de la madrugada solas? ¿Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga o una conocida que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte?".

DIANA EN LA RED

El último rastro del móvil de Diana Quer, una nota de voz a una amiga para decirle que la quiere
Diana tuiteaba hace unos meses fragmentos de un blog con estas palabras: "¿Qué te crees, que no hemos tenido miedo al volver a casa a las tantas de la madrugada solas? ¿Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga o una conocida que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte?".






Frame 32.850351 de: La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Frame 178.956271 de: ROPA
DIANA LÓPEZ AHORA DICE QUE SU HIJA SÍ VOLVIÓ A CASA

¿Por qué ha cambiado su versión la madre de Diana Quer?
Diana López, madre de Diana Quer ha reconocido ahora que su hija pasó por casa antes de desaparecer. Se trata de un cambio de versión que ha sorprendido a todos, incluido a su abogado. Ahora el desconcierto y la duda se han instalado entre los investigadores que intentan localizar a la joven Diana Quer.

GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Frame 300.145935 de: abogado
PEDRO DE BERNARDO HABLA CON ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer, sorprendido tras las últimas declaraciones
El abogado y portavoz de la madre de Diana Quer, Pedro de Bernardo, se ha mostrado sorprendido tras las declaraciones de la madre de Diana en la que reconocía a Espejo Público que Diana regresó a casa antes de desaparecer.

Frame 125.506856 de: madre
GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
GALICIA | SE AMPLÍA LA ZONA DE BÚSQUEDA

La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
Dos semanas después de la desaparición de Diana Quer los investigadores rastrean todas las cámaras de seguridad de la localidad gallega de A Pobra en busca de alguna pista sobre su paradero.

Madre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DEL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ- PINEL

La madre de Diana Quer solicitará declarar voluntariamente para recuperar la tutela de su hija
La madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña) el pasado 22 de agosto, solicitará en breve declarar voluntariamente ante el juzgado con la intención de que se revoque la orden judicial por la que se le retiró la tutela de su hija menor, Valeria.

Frame 104.642221 de: DIANA
GALICIA

Así es la orografía de A Pobra (Galicia), localidad de vacaciones de Diana Quer
Se baraja la hipótesis de que Diana Quer hubiera podido salir en coche de la localidad.

Frame 63.95416 de: arantxabenito
MENSAJE EN DIRECTO

Arantxa de Benito a Diana Quer: "Vuelve, que eres coraje y eres valiente"
La presentadora de televisión Arantxa de Benito manda un mensaje en directo en 'Espejo Público' para llamar al pueblo español y pedir su colaboración. Refleja el infierno de situación que todos los seres queridos de la joven están pasando en este momento. La invita a volver y anima a los padres de Diana a ser más fuertes que nunca.

Frame 63.176145 de: La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
GALICIA | SE AMPLÍA LA ZONA DE BÚSQUEDA

La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
Dos semanas después de la desaparición de Diana Quer los investigadores rastrean todas las cámaras de seguridad de la localidad gallega de A Pobra en busca de alguna pista sobre su paradero.





Frame 0.0 de: agobadomadrediana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Portavoz de la madre de Diana: "No podemos descartar absolutamente nada"
Don Pedro de Bernardo, el abogado de la madre de Diana Quer afirma que su madre no escuchó a su hija volver a casa pero que no se puede descartar nada de la investigación. Sí se descarta la desaparición voluntaria de la joven tras conocer la relación que madre e hija tenían. Sin embargo, las posibilidades de que Diana haya podido salir de A Pobra do Caramiñal cobra mucha fuerza en la investigación.

El padre de Diana Quer
EMOTIVO MENSAJE EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El padre de Diana Quer: "Si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama y yo lo respetaré"
Cuando se cumplen 13 días de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, su padre ha visitado el plató de Espejo Público.

Frame 45.973368 de: pistas
LA GUARDIA CIVIL NO CIERRA NINGUNA HIPÓTESIS

¿Se subió Diana Quer al coche de un conocido la noche de su desaparición?
La Guardia Civil sigue investigando pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer, de la que nada se sabe desde hace 13 días. Las investigaciones en A Pobra do Caramiñal apuntan a varias pistas, una de ellas que se pudiera haber subido en el coche de algún conocido. Todas las hipótesis están abiertas, aunque todas apuntan a que la joven no llegó hasta su casa.

EMOTIVO MENSAJE EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El padre de Diana Quer: "Si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama y yo lo respetaré"
Cuando se cumplen 13 días de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, su padre ha visitado el plató de Espejo Público.

Frame 248.265211 de: prensa
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Juan Carlos Quer: "Pido rigor a los medios a la hora de informar del caso de mi hija"
Juan Carlos cree que su hija se encontraba en una situación "vulnerable" y ha aprovechado la entrevista para pedir a los medios "rigor" a la hora de informar del caso. También ha querido alejarse de cualquier polémica que ahora pueda tener con su exmujer.

Frame 156.269337 de: amistades
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Juan Carlos Quer asegura que su hija tenía amistades "poco recomendables"
"Me sorprende encontrar que mis hijas tuvieran entre sus amigos a determinadas personas, nunca lo imaginé. Hablo de personas que pueden estar bordeando la ley, se me antoja difícil, pero desafortunadamente ciertas de esas amistades estaban en el entorno. La Guardia Civil se ha llevado el ordeenador de Diana y su agenda", asegura Juan Carlos en Espejo Público.

Frame 193.740145 de: barco
ENTREVISTA AL PADRE DE DIANA QUER

"En casa había un clima de tensión y crispación. Es lo que me transmite Valeria"
Juan Carlos Quer ha relatado también con Susanna Griso cómo era la vida de su hija. Aunque él no vivía con ellas, asegura que estuvo con Valeria, su hija menor, a la que le preguntó cómo era el ambiente familiar. "En casa había un clima de tensión y crispación. Es lo que me transmite Valeria".

Frame 86.859541 de: "Diana, hija, vas a salir de esta. Hay mucha gente detrás que te quiere"
ENTREVISTA AL PADRE DE DIANA QUER

Juan Carlos Quer: "Diana, si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama"
Es la primera vez que Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, visita un plató de televisión. Ha estado en Espejo Público para aportar nuevos datos que puedan ayudar a la investigación y a localizar a su hija a la que también ha querido mandarle un mensaje.

Un efectivo de la Guardia Civil junto al cartel de la joven Diana Quer
NOVEDAD EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La búsqueda de Diana Quer se extiende a Portugal e Italia
Hace trece días desde que Diana Quer desapareció en la localidad de Pobra do Caramiñal, en A Coruña, casi dos semanas en las que el el caso ha ido dando giros inesperados en los que se ha visto involucrada su familia. No hay ninguna pista sobre su paradero y la búsqueda ya traspasa las fronteras españolas. Se repartirán carteles primero en Portugal e Italia, y también en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza.

Frame 107.313507 de: La Policía vuelve a interrogar a la madre de Diana Quer
BUSCAN PISTAS SOBRE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La Policía vuelve a interrogar a la madre de Diana Quer
Las últimas batidas por los montes gallegos han sido infructuosas y no se volverán a realizar al menos hasta el lunes. El padre de Diana Quer ha agradecido los esfuerzos que se realizan en la búsqueda y la Policía ha regresado a la casa de la madre para volver a interrogarla.






Diana Quer
ESPECIAL INFORMATIVO

Todos los datos sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer, este miércoles a las 24:00h en Antena 3
La desaparición de la joven madrileña en Galicia mantiene en vilo a los familiares y los investigadores. Este miércoles a las 24:00h, analizamos toda la información de este caso.

Voluntarios en busca de pruebas de la desaparición de Diana Quer
EN LA ZONA MONTAÑOSA DE A CUROTA (A CORUÑA)

La segunda batida vecinal en busca de Diana Quer finaliza sin éxito
Unos 60 voluntarios, miembros de Protección Civil y de la Guardia Civil han efectuado la segunda batida ciudadanos rastreando la zona montañosa de A Curota (A Coruña) en busca de Diana Quer o alguna prueba que pueda ayudar en su desaparición.

Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana María Quer
ÚLTIMA HORA DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA

La madre de Diana será interrogada de nuevo por la Guardia Civil
La incorporación de la UCO hace que por protocolo se vaya a interrogar de nuevo a la madre ya que es una pieza clave en la investigación.

Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana María Quer
ÚLTIMA HORA DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA

La madre de Diana será interrogada de nuevo por la Guardia Civil
La incorporación de la UCO hace que por protocolo se vaya a interrogar de nuevo a la madre ya que es una pieza clave en la investigación.

Frame 51.003662 de: diana
SIN LA CUSTODIA DE SU HIJA MENOR

La madre de Diana afirma estar "bastante hundida, triste y destrozada"
La madre de Diana Quer, desaparecida desde hace 11 días, ha mostrado su bajo estado de ánimo después de que el juzgado le retirara la custodia de su otra hija. Además, ha manifestado que su hija "sentiría vergüenza de ver que se están anteponiendo temas que nada tienen que ver con ella".

Frame 22.414873 de: Demasiados cabos sueltos en la investigación por la desaparición de Diana Quer 
GALICIA | LA JOVEN DESAPARECIÓ DE SU DOMICILIO DE VACACIONES HACE ONCE DÍAS

Las cinco claves que centran la investigación de la desaparición de Diana Quer
La joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer desapareció de su domicilio de vacaciones de A Pobra do Caramiñal (Galicia) el pasado 22 de agosto. Desde entonces la Guardia Civil sigue su rastro con las pistas que va recabando. El caso, que ha despertado un gran seguimiento mediático, se mantiene en plena investigación y según las autoridades "no se descarta ninguna hipótesis".
Madre de Diana Quer
CONTINÚA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Retiran la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en Galicia
La decisión de retirar la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer se habría tomado a causa de las discusiones que se habrían producido entre madre e hija en los últimos días.

Frame 43.291815 de: Más de 1.600 desapariciones en lo que llevamos de año 
EL 90% SE RESUELVEN EN POCAS HORAS

Denunciadas más de 1.600 desapariciones en España en lo que llevamos de año
En España, en lo que va de año se han denunciado más de 1.600 desapariciones, aunque la mayoría son localizados durante los primeros días. Los investigadores aseguran que esos primeros momentos son claves a la hora de encontrar pistas para resolver este tipo de casos.
Frame 0.0 de: portavoz
RETIRAN LA CUSTODIA DE LA HERMANA PEQUEÑA DE DIANA QUER A LA MADRE

"La retirada de la custodia responde a discusiones normales a raíz de la separación de los padres"
El portavoz de la madre de Diana Quer asegura que el padre de la desaparecida, Juan Carlos Quer, ya solicitó la custodia de la joven hace un año y le fue denegada por un juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid).

Frame 329.0112 de: PADRE
GALICIA | EL PROGENITOR PIDE AYUDA CIUDADANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "La retirada de la custodia de mi hija pequeña a mi exmujer llega demasiado tarde"
Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana Quer; desaparecida hace once días cuando veraneaba en A Pobra do Caramiñal, ha aclarado la decisión del juzgado de Ribeira de quitar la custodia de la hermana menor de Diana a su exmujer, Diana López-Pinel.






Madre de Diana Quer
CONTINÚA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Retiran la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en Galicia
La decisión de retirar la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer se habría tomado a causa de las discusiones que se habrían producido entre madre e hija en los últimos días.

Frame 130.192828 de: Desaparecida
HABLAMOS CON EL RESPONSABLE DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Piden la colaboración de los vecinos para reforzar la búsqueda de la joven Diana Quer
Se cumplen diez días de la desaparición de la joven Diana en Galicia y aumenta la inquietud de sus familiares. Los vecinos participarán mañana en una nueva batida por la zona.
Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
UNA SEMANA SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JÓVEN

La Guardia Civil busca voluntarios para realizar batidas tras la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las labores de búsqueda de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal, continúan sin resultados.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
UNA SEMANA SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

La Guardia Civil busca voluntarios para realizar batidas tras la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las labores de búsqueda de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal, continúan sin resultados. La Guardia Civil ha pedido voluntarios entre la ciudadanía para las batidas.

Frame 15.680686 de: Se retoman las labores de rastreo para encontrar a la joven desaparecida en Galicia
SE PERDIÓ SU RASTRO HACE UNA SEMANA

Se retoman las labores de rastreo para encontrar a la joven desaparecida en Galicia
Efectivos de emergencias han retomado las labores de rastreo para dar con algún indicio del paradero de la joven madrileña Diana Quer, cuyo rastro se perdió en A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña) hace justo una semana.

La madre de Diana Quer con una foto de su hija
SIGUEN ABIERTAS TODAS LAS HIPÓTESIS

Diana Quer, la joven desparecida en Galicia, no se llevó el DNI ni sus tarjetas de crédito
Se cumple una semana desde la desaparición de la joven madrileña Diana Quer, en el municipio coruñés de A Pobra do Caramiñal. Fuentes cercanas a la investigación aseguran no se llevó el DNI ni tarjetas de crédito.

La joven desaparecida
CARTA ABIERTA EN FACEBOOK

La hermana de la joven desaparecida en A Pobra: "Quitadme todo lo que tengo, pero a mi hermana devolvédmela sana y salva"
Valeria Quer, hermana de Diana María Quer, desaparecida el pasado lunes en A Pobra, en La Coruña, señala en un texto las dificultades por la que ha pasado su familiar y que ha conseguido superar con "una sonrisa", y pide que vuelva porque hay muchas personas que la necesitan.

La joven desaparecida
VERANEABA EN LA ZONA CON LA FAMILIA

Se mantienen todas las hipótesis abiertas sobre la desaparición el pasado lunes de Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal, en La Coruña
Este viernes continúa, ya sin perros, el rastreo de la joven de 18 años, en el que también participan familiares y amigos.



ienso:


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Dic 2016)

De la pobre Malen olvidaros. El empresario que denunció que sabia lo que le pasó a Malen se ""suicidó" clavándose un cuchillo en el pecho


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Dic 2016)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido *

*La Guardia Civil mantiene abiertos 70 casos de desaparecidos en Balears 
*















DQ A3y+



Spoiler






Galifornia dijo:


> Efectivamente. Tenemos la crónica de una marcha anunciada y andamos recogiendo gomitas del suelo. El lunes estoy en Madrid dijo D. Eso implica subirse a un vehiculo el domingo o el lunes tempranito. Blanco y en botella...yo tmb creo q la señal de Madrid fue de su tlf q un mes mas tarde apareció justo dnd la GC dijo q sospechaba q estaba y lo encontró alguien q parecía estar puesto ahí igual de orquestadamente q el tlf. No tenemos ni idea de cómo va la investigación real. Eso es obvio. No? Me temo q se investiga más en estos foros q en el cuartelillo a estas alturas




Según Alberto Noriega, receptor del mensaje hablado (?), el domingo 21 de agosto, Diana Quer le dijo "Yo vuelvo mañana" (por el lunes). 


_*El domingo me preguntaste si estaba ya en Madrid* y te dije que sí, *me dijiste “yo vuelvo mañana” y te deseé un buen viaje*. ¿A qué esperas? Hace ya cinco días de ese lunes… 
_

*Texto completo de Noriega* en spoiler.



Spoiler






domingo, 28 de agosto de 2016

*VUELVE PRONTO, POR FAVOR*

Me pongo delante del ordenador y no me pasa por la cabeza nada más que el pensar que no estás. Enciendo la televisión y no veo más que las noticias. Ninguna noticia es buena, nada que no sea que te hayas vuelto bien. Solo se que quiero escribir algo, algo que espero que leas pronto. Ni si quiera se si vas a leer esto, no sabemos nada, nos tienes en ascuas. No imaginas lo que nos gustaría que escribieses un mensaje a alguien, da igual la manera. Un “soy Diana, estoy bien”. Eso nos bastaría, sería suficiente para calmarnos a tanta gente que te quiere. ¿Eres consciente de la que has liado? Tienes a más de media España buscando a una chica de 1,75 mts, pelo negro liso, con unos pantalones rosas. ¿No te parece suficiente? Vuelve ya. Hay demasiada gente a la que le importas, demasiada. Más gente de la que tú te crees, te lo puedo asegurar a ciencia cierta. Creo que siento lo mismo que mucha gente, que como yo hemos tenido suerte de encontrarnos contigo en algún momento de nuestra vida. Algunos de nosotros hemos tenido nuestros más y nuestros menos contigo, más menos que más, pero es ahora cuando nos damos cuenta de lo que hay. No sabemos dónde meternos. Queremos que vuelvas para arreglar lo que haya quedado pendiente. Queremos que vuelvas para volver a verte. Queremos que vuelvas porque te queremos a ti. Otros muchos que siempre hemos estado ahí, a tu lado, y ahora que no estás nos damos cuenta aun así de la cantidad de cosas que hemos hecho mal. Ahora nos da igual todo, nos da igual todo lo malo. Lo único que deseamos es que vuelvas, es que estés a nuestro lado. Poder ir a tu casa y darte el abrazo más grande del mundo. Que ya nada importa, salvo tú. ¿Estás viendo algo en las noticias? ¿Has visto como estamos todos? Necesitamos una respuesta, ese gesto que nos indique que vuelves pronto con nosotros. Ese gesto que haga insignificante todo el trabajo que estás dando. Porque queremos volver a verte, de hecho, nos gusta creer que pronto lo haremos. Que pronto podremos darte ese abrazo que tanto ansiamos todos. En poco tiempo volverás a estar en casa, molestado o no, ¿qué más da? La idea es que estés aquí otra vez. Que tu hermana pueda volver a enfadarse contigo, que tu familia pueda regañarte de nuevo. Personalmente yo quiero que vuelvas para poder darte un abrazo, poder pasar un rato contigo, poder ir a fumarme un cigarrito contigo, saber que no te has ido a ningún lado, que estás bien y que estás a mi lado.

Yo se que aunque no te hayan encontrado todavía tú estás bien. ¿Hay alguien capaz de tocarte a ti los huevos? Permíteme dudarlo, te conozco como para saber que nunca te dejarías vacilar. Yo sé que estás bien, que nos echas de menos y que tienes las mismas ganas que nosotros de volver a vernos. Ven, vuelve. A día de hoy te necesitamos tanto que no te lo creerías. No eres capaz de hacerte una idea de la falta que nos haces. No sabes lo mucho que te echamos de menos, lo mucho que te queremos.

*El domingo me preguntaste si estaba ya en Madrid* y te dije que sí, *me dijiste “yo vuelvo mañana” y te deseé un buen viaje*. ¿A qué esperas? Hace ya cinco días de ese lunes… ¿Qué pretendes? Me da igual dónde y cómo estés. Lo único que me importas es que estás, y lo digo en presente, estás, porque yo sé que tienes ganas de volver y lo harás pronto. Pero pronto se está convirtiendo en tarde, haz que pronto sea a la de ya. Te espero aquí, ¡qué ganas de verte! Te quiero amiga. 




Para recordar lo que se ha ido diciendo, como creo que *EP, de A3*, es el medio televisivo que más ha emitido sobre los dimes, diretes, entrevistas, confirmaciones de la GC, etc. Para los que quieran acceder a ello, pongo un *listado, con titulares y resúmenes y con fragmentos de los programas de EP, correspondientes, en donde están los vídeos del caso* sin tener que ver todo el programa; en spoiler.





Spoiler



*Espejo Público desvela las joyas que llevaba Diana Quer en el momento de su desaparición*


*Espejo Público revela qué llevaba Diana Quer en su bolso la noche de su desaparición*



Spoiler



*Espejo Público revela qué llevaba Diana Quer en su bolso la noche de su desaparición*
El contenido del bolso de la joven desaparecida refuerza la teoría de que Diana Quer sufrió un rapto contra su voluntad.

Los investigadores siguen reconstruyendo minuto a minuto la secuencia temporal de las horas previas a la desaparición de Diana Quer en las fiestas de A Pobra (Galicia). Todos los detalles de esta fracción temporal podrían revelar algún dato de interés para resolver el caso.

Espejo Público ha accedido al informe en el que se revelan qué objetos llevaba en su bolso la noche de su desaparición. El contenido del bolso era escueto: unas gafas de sol marca Ray Ban, un billete de 20 euros y su teléfono móvil protegido por una funda de plástico azul.

Se trata de poco equipaje para alguien que tiene pensado desaparecer una temporada o tan si quiera unos días, por lo que este hallazgo refuerza la teoría de que la desaparición de Diana Quer fue contra su voluntad.

Los investigadores determina ahora si el bolso de la joven podría haber sido arrojado a la ría al igual que su teléfono móvil.



*DQ EN A3 HASTA 150116*

(Dar a siguiente para pasar página o poner el número de página en el navegador, según interese)

ORDEN INVERSO

PÁG. 1 A PÁG. 20

Frame 57.554444 de: feriante
A POBRA | ENTREVISTA CON UN FERIANTE

"Los feriantes tenemos la conciencia tranquila sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer y estamos esperando que aparezca"
Uno de los feriantes que se encontraba en las fiestas de A Pobra (Galicia) la noche que desapareció Diana Quer ha compartido con Espejo Público la postura del colectivo tras el suceso.

Diana Quer
NUEVA HIPÓTESIS

Investigan si alguien duplicó la tarjeta del móvil de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
Un repetidor de Madrid recibió la última señal del móvil de la joven. La nueva hipótesis que barajan los investigadores es que alguien hiciera un duplicado de la tarjeta SIM de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición.

Investigación
SEGÚN 'ES DIARIO'

Los investigadores barajan que la desaparición de Diana Quer esté relacionada con su entorno familiar
Una nueva línea de investigación descarta que se trate de una desaparición casual y valora que haya sido llevada a cabo por delincuentes profesionales.

Frame 332.306901 de: DianaQuer
GALICIA | FUE ENCONTRADA POR SU MADRE

La Guardia Civil analiza una goma de pelo hallada en A Pobra que podría pertenecer a Diana Quer
La Guardia Civil analiza una goma de pelo, que podría pertenecer a Diana Quer, hallada en la zona donde se celebraban las fiestas de A Pobra (Galicia). Una goma que encontró la propia madre de Diana.

Frame 150.425 de: madredeDiana
GALICIA | PALABRAS DE DIANA LÓPEZ-PINEL

Entrevista con la madre de Diana Quer: "Mantengo la esperanza de que mi hija esté viva"
Más de cuatro meses después de la desaparición de su hija, Diana López mantiene intacta la esperanza de localizarla con vida. Asegura que solo le da credibilidad a las informaciones que le comunica el grupo de investigación de la UCO.

Frame 1146.988965 de: DIANA
SE TRATA DE UN PIRATA INFORMÁTICO

Identifican al autor del correo electrónico enviado a nombre de Diana Quer
El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer que recibió la asociación SOS Desaparecidos sigue centrando algunas líneas de investigación. Detrás del falso mensaje hay un hacker o pirata informático que ya está localizado.

Frame 594.810344 de: Diana
NUEVA LÍNEA DE LOS INVESTIGADORES

Centran la investigación en las personas que apagaron sus móviles en A Pobra antes de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Después de que los investigadores desecharan las sospechas sobre las diez personas cuyos móviles coincidían con los movimientos que hizo el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición las pesquisas cobran un nuevo giro.

PRINCIPALES SOSPECHOSOS

Localizan a diez personas cuyos móviles hicieron el mismo recorrido que el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación del rastreo de las antenas móviles que pudieron captar el teléfono de Diana Quer ha terminado. La principal conclusión es que se han detectado 10 personas que coinciden con el recorrido que hizo Diana la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 72.381111 de: dianaquer
PRINCIPALES SOSPECHOSOS

Localizan a diez personas cuyos móviles hicieron el mismo recorrido que el de Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación del rastreo de las antenas móviles que pudieron captar el teléfono de Diana Quer ha terminado. La principal conclusión es que se han detectado 10 personas que coinciden con el recorrido que hizo Diana la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 10.51266 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DIANA QUER

Desvelamos los cuatro perfiles de sospechosos que manejan los investigadores
Después de cuatro meses de investigación, los investigadores cuentan con cuatro perfiles concretos de sospechosos. En 'Espejo Público' los desvelamos todos en un reportaje a fondo desde A Pobra, donde desapareció Diana Quer. La Guardia Civil estrecha el cerco sobre dos de ellos.



Frame 297.057777 de: alcalde_diana
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El alcalde de A Pobra, sobre la desaparición de Diana: "Es inquietante que haya ocurrido aquí"
En 'Espejo Público' hemos hablado con el alcalde de A Pobra sobre el impacto de la desaparición de Diana Quer en la vida diaria de este pueblo.

Frame 356.78575 de: diana_mensaje
DESAPARICIÓN DIANA QUER

Las emotivas palabras de las amigas de Diana Quer, tras cuatro meses desaparecida
Se cumplen 127 días de la desaparición de Diana Quer, y tras mucho trabajo de investigación, no existe ningún testigo que aportase datos significativos sobre la desaparición de la joven. La Guardia Civil ha tenido que empezar la investigación prácticamente de cero. En 'Espejo Público' desvelamos los hechos probados en la investigación tras cuatro meses sin Diana. Las mejores amigas de la joven le han dedicado una emotivas palabras.

La madre de Diana Quer con una foto de su hija
DIANA LÓPEZ EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La madre de Diana Quer: "Sigo pensando que mi hija está viva"
Diana López ha recuperado la custodia de su hija Valeria tras ser archivado por el juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón el presunto delito de maltrato a menores al no existir indicios suficientes para llegar a juicio. En Espejo Público hemos hablado con la madre de la joven desaparecida en A Pobra sobre los últimos acontecimientos.

Frame 629.443448 de: custodia_DIANA
CONFIRMACIÓN DE SU ABOGADO, PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores
El abogado de Diana López estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

Frame 305.171692 de: dianaquer
SOS DESAPARECIDOS INVESTIGA QUIÉN MANDÓ EL MENSAJE

Los investigadores creen que alguien del entorno de Diana Quer quiere enturbiar las pesquisas con el correo enviado a su nombre
El misterioso correo electrónico que recibió SOS Desaparecidos firmado por Diana Quer, en el que decía que estaba bien y solo necesitaba pasar un tiempo fuera, sigue centrando algunas líneas de investigación del caso.

Frame 898.37614 de: DIANA
SOS DESPARECIDOS SIGUE INVESTIGANDO LA PROCEDENCIA DEL MENSAJE

El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer en el que decía "estar fuera" fue enviado desde una cuenta personal de la joven
Las últimas pesquisas apuntan a que la cuenta era usada habitualmente por la joven desaparecida y que actualmente sigue activa.

Diana Quer
2016 PODRÍA SUPERAR A 2015 EN MUERTES VIOLENTAS

Diana Quer, el asesino de Pioz o los presuntos violadores de San Fermín entre los trágicos sucesos de 2016
El Ministerio del Interior hasta el 30 de septiembre, últimos datos hechos públicos, reflejaban 227 homicidios en España, trece más respecto a los primeros nueve meses del año pasado, que cerró con 303 muertes violentas.

Frame 261.317931 de: DIANA
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer fue enviado por alguien que asoció a su cuenta el número de móvil de la joven
SOS Desaparecidos ha descubierto que el autor del correo electrónico que recibieron firmado por Diana Quer asoció el propio número de teléfono de la joven a la cuenta desde la que se hizo el envío.

Frame 253.750153 de: Espejo Público accede a la denuncia de SOS Desaparecidos a Google para facilite la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
INTERPUESTA EN ALMERÍA

Espejo Público accede a la denuncia de SOS Desaparecidos contra Google por no facilitar la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
La asociación que preside Joaquín Amills espera obtener los datos personales del autor del mail firmado por Diana Quer que ha reabierto varias líneas de investigación.

Frame 142.185361 de: correoDiana
SOLICITAN UNA ORDEN JUDICIAL

SOS Desaparecidos denuncia a Google por no facilitar la identidad del autor del correo firmado por Diana Quer
La asociación SOS Desaparecidos ha interpuesto una denuncia contra el buscador Google. El objetivo es que la multinacional les facilite los datos personales de la persona que envió un correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer desde una cuenta de su dominio. Los investigadores han reabierto distintas líneas de investigación tras la aparición de este correo.



Efectivos de la Cruz Roja realizan una batida en Monesterio
BADAJOZ | BUSCAN PISTAS QUE PUEDAN AYUDAR A LOCALIZARLA

Efectivos de la Cruz Roja y familiares de Manuela Chavero realizan una nueva batida en Monesterio buscando alguna pista
Efectivos de Cruz Roja, familiares y amigos de Manuela Chavero han realizado una nueva batida en la localidad de Monesterio, su lugar de residencia y donde desapareció hace ya más de cinco meses. Buscan pistas que puedan ayudarles a averiguar qué ocurrió aquella noche en la que fue vista por última vez.

Frame 7.982284 de: mail diana
CASO DE DESAPARICIÓN

Las novedades sobre el misterioso mensaje firmado por Diana Quer
El misterioso correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer en el que decía: "Hola, estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos" ahora tiene la máxima prioridad para los investigadores. La UCO sospecha que hay relación entre el correo y la desaparición de Diana Quer.

Frame 195.745264 de: correo_Diana
JOAQUIN AMILLS EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El presidente de SOS Desaparecidos: "No es normal que alguien usurpe la identidad de Diana Quer para mandar un correo en su nombre"
Después de que la asociación SOS Desaparecidos recibiera un correo electrónico firmado por Diana Quer los investigadores del caso han descifrado el número de teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta desde la que se hizo el envío.

Frame 51.965038 de: despedida madre diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

La emotiva despedida de la madre de Diana Quer tras fallecer la abuela de la joven
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana Quer, se despide de su madre con un emotivo mensaje en redes sociales. Con una sonrisa en los labios, una bonita fotografía y una emotiva carta, Diana se despidió de la mujer que le dio la vida. Desde el 22 de agosto no sabe nada de su hija pero afirma que, si Diana vuelve estas Navidades, serán las mejores de su vida.

Frame 145.826436 de: CORREO
ENVIADO DESDE EEUU | PUESTO EN CONOCIMIENTO DE LOS INVESTIGADORES

SOS Desaparecidos recibe un correo electrónico firmado por 'Diana Quer' en el que asegura estar fuera de España
La asociación SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico, supuestamente, de Diana Quer. El mensaje es conciso: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer".

Frame 291.290483 de: DIANA
SE CUMPLEN 100 DÍAS DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Si Diana está con nosotros estas Navidades, serán las mejores"
Diana López atraviesa momentos difíciles cuando se cumplen 100 días sin tener noticias de su hija, Diana Quer. La proximidad de las Navidades hace que se encuentre especialmente sensible.

Frame 56.781223 de: DIANAQUER1
EMOTIVO VÍDEO

Los amigos de Diana Quer graban un emotivo mensaje para la joven 100 días después de su desaparición
Diana Quer era una joven con muchos amigos. Muchos de ellos se han sumado a un mensaje para pedir su pronto regreso.

Frame 156.387748 de: ABOGADO_DIANA
ENTREVISTA A PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer: "Nuestra hipótesis es que alguien la tenía vigilada y la siguió aquella noche"
El letrado que representa a Diana López cree que a Diana Quer alguien la estuvo vigilando durante sus vacaciones en A Pobra (Galicia) para después raptarla

Frame 416.108747 de: movil_DIANA
SE INVESTIGA A LOS TITULARES DE LAS LÍNEAS

Los investigadores reducen a nueve los números de teléfonos que pudieron interactuar con el de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
La lista de teléfonos coincidentes en espacio y lugar con el de Diana Quer entre las 2:42 y las 4:00 horas de la madrugada del 22 de agosto se ha reducido a nueve. Estos terminales habrían hecho el mismo recorrido que el terminal de la joven la noche de su desaparición.

Madre de Diana Quer
REACCIÓN DE DIANA LÓPEZ PINEL

La madre de Diana Quer estalla: "Que se dejen de inventar falacias"
Diana López Pinel sale al paso de algunas informaciones sobre la investigación del paradero de su hija.





Frame 73.478347 de: DianaQuer
COMARCA DE BARBANZA

Los investigadores acotan un área de 250 kilómetros cuadrados para buscar pistas sobre el paradero de Diana Quer
La Guardia Civil tiene en su poder quince números de teléfono de posibles sospechosos de la desaparición de Diana Quer. Se trata de números coincidentes con el de la joven en tiempo y lugar la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 329.888793 de: millon
YA HA COLABORADO CON EL FBI

Una empresa israelí podría acceder al teléfono móvil de Diana Quer por un millón de euros
La Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil que investiga el caso ha podido recuperar los componentes del móvil de Diana Quer y funcionan correctamente. Pero hay un problema adicional: no pueden acceder a su contenido al desconocer el código PIN que usaba la joven.

Frame 79.453937 de: DianaQuer
PROSIGUE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Los investigadores reducen a 15 el número de teléfonos móviles que pudieron interactuar con el de Diana Quer antes de su desaparición
El autor de la desaparición de la joven podría encontrarse en una lista de 15 números de teléfono coincidentes con el de Diana.

Frame 69.762327 de: VIDENTES
MANTIENE QUE LA JOVEN NUNCA SALIÓ DE A POBRA (GALICIA)

Un vidente asegura saber dónde está Diana Quer y quienes fueron sus captores
Hay una serie de pistas sobre Diana Quer que no han resultado fructíferas en el curso de las investigaciones. Un hombre aseguró conocer el paradero de Diana, pero sus predicciones a todas luces han resultado un fracaso.

Diana Quer
CASO DIANA QUER

Se cumplen tres meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las pistas "principales" que se tienen de este caso salen de Taragoña, desde el lugar donde un mariscador encontró su móvil.

Frame 18.389685 de: fotos_DIANA
MATERIAL INÉDITO

Tres meses después de la desaparición de Diana Quer su madre comparte nuevas imágenes del álbum familiar
Espejo Público ha tenido acceso al álbum familiar de Diana Quer. Se trata de nuevas imágenes cedidas por su madre Diana López que ha difundido para ayuden en su búsqueda.

Frame 151.917593 de: DIANAqUER
MÉTODO DE INVESTIGACIÓN

Los investigadores usan un mapa de líneas isócronas para dar con el paradero de Diana Quer
El rastro de Diana Quer se sigue a través de un mapa con líneas isócronas que trazan los lugares de búsqueda de la joven a partir de A Pobra (Galicia).

Frame 67.795147 de: DIANA
INVESTIGACIÓN SOBRE EL CASO

No descartan que un posible captor hubiera borrado mensajes del teléfono de Diana Quer
El hallazgo del móvil de Diana Quer en la Ría de Arousa a su paso por Taragoña (Galicia) ha marcado un punto de inflexión en la investigación sobre el paradero de la joven madrileña.

Frame 252.220509 de: coche_Diana
AVANCES EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Se cierra el cerco sobre el vehículo que pudo llevarse a Diana Quer
A través de las cámaras de tráfico los investigadores han localizado un coche que circulaba por el puente de la Ría de Arousa a la hora que se cree que lanzaron el teléfonode Diana Quer al agua. La mala visibilidad de las imágenes dificulta la identificación de la matrícula.

Frame 109.84321 de: amigo_Diana
PROSIGUE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

El amigo de Diana Quer al que no encuentra la Guardia Civil tuvo problemas con la justicia en el pasado
Los investigadores han vuelto a tomar declaración a todos los amigos de Diana Quer. Su entorno confirma que el amigo de Diana que se encuentra en paradero desconocido "tuvo problemas con la justicia en el pasado y se relacionaba con gente implicada en el tráfico de drogas".






Frame 718.768037 de: DIANA1
ESPEJO PÚBLICO REVELA EN QUÉ MOMENTO SE LANZÓ A LA RÍA EL TELÉFONO DE LA JOVEN

Las antenas de telefonía móvil revelan que Diana Quer fue raptada
La hipótesis del rapto de Diana Quer se centra en las antenas de telefonía ubicadas entre A Pobra y Taragoña.

Frame 32.218763 de: DIANA
POR EL MOMENTO NO CONSTA QUE TENGA RELACIÓN CON LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

Los investigadores buscan a un amigo de Diana Quer que lleva semanas ilocalizable para interrogarle
La Guardia Civil ha vuelto a interrogar al entorno de la joven desparecida. Un amigo de Diana que reside en Madrid se encuentra ilocalizable y ha cambiado sus perfiles en las redes sociales.

Frame 22.961295 de: movil_Diana
COMPROBACIÓN DE MILES DE NÚMEROS A TRAVÉS DE LAS ANTENAS

Se empiezan a comprobar los números de teléfono que realizaron llamadas coincidentes a las del móvil de Diana antes de desaparecer
El listado telefónico se sitúa como la clave principal para resolver el caso. La Guardia Civil sabe ya las llamadas que hizo Diana, las que recibió, los mensajes, los whatsapps y las fotos que guardaba en su terminal. Estos datos les permiten localizar a Diana en cada momento antes de su desaparición, guiados por la ubicación que marcan las antenas.

Frame 480.960952 de: abogado
ENTREVISTA CON EL LETRADO DE LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

El abogado de Diana López: "Si no la resuelve la UCO, la desaparición de Diana Quer no la resuelve nadie"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, cree que el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer tendrá las claves para avanzar en la investigación. Considera que una adolescente utiliza el teléfono móvil con una gran intensidad y está seguro que el terminal va arrojar "datos significativos a la investigación".

Frame 56.427477 de: creenciaslamadre
ASÍ VE LA MADRE DE LA DESAPARECIDA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Las informaciones sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en las que cree Diana López
Después de más de dos meses sin rastro del paradero de Diana Quer, las informaciones sobre la investigación se suceden. El juez mantiene el secreto de sumario en todas las pesquisas que lleva a cabo la Guardia Civil, sin embargo los medios van esclareciendo algunos puntos de la investigación. Éstas son las hipótesis en las que cree su progenitora Diana López.

Frame 560.120851 de: movil
CONTINÚA EL PROCESO DE EXTRACCIÓN DE DATOS

Los investigadores tienen 10 intentos para desbloquear el móvil de Diana Quer
La máxima prioridad para los investigadores del caso de Diana Quer es tratar de dar con el código para desbloquear el teléfono móvil. Se ha tratado de investigar en su entorno para saber qué clave podía usar la joven para proteger su Iphone.

Frame 602.390664 de: diana_furgoneta
LUIS RENDUELES RECONSTRUYE LA SECUENCIA DE LOS TESTIGOS

Diana Quer se bajó de un vehículo con tres hombres y después subió a la autocaravana
Luis Rendueles ha matizado el testimonio de los sujetos que aseguraron haber visto a la joven en una autocaravana en las inmediaciones del puerto de Taragoña.

Frame 165.90831 de: El testimonio de los testigos que vieron a Diana Quer en una caravana la noche de su desaparición: "¿Te has fijado?, ¡Qué raro!"
ESPEJO PÚBLICO ACCEDE AL RELATO DE LOS HECHOS

El testimonio de los testigos que vieron a Diana Quer en una caravana la noche de su desaparición: "¿Te has fijado?, ¡Qué raro!"
Los testigos han tenido que hacer una rueda de reconocimiento entre las imágenes de varios vehículos. Tratan de cerrar el círculo, cotejando diferentes posibilidades.

Frame 160.441335 de: grafÃ³loga
ANALIZAMOS LA GRAFÍA DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

El análisis de la grafóloga: "La letra de Diana Quer desprende tristeza"
El análisis de la letra de Diana Quer desprende que era una joven a la que le preocupaba mucho lo que su entorno pensaba de ella. La describe como una persona vulnerable aunque con fortaleza y determinación cuando se marcaba un objetivo.

Frame 757.881267 de: abogado
DECLARACIONES DE PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de Diana López: "Es absolutamente improbable que Diana se fuera de A Pobra por voluntad propia"
El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer ha mostrado su indignación ante la publicación de determinadas informaciones sobre la investigación del caso. Niega que la Policía tenga a tres sospechosos.





Frame 209.618727 de: DIANA
NUEVAS REVELACIONES SOBRE EL CASO

Identifican al conductor del vehículo al que se subió Diana Quer en Taragoña
Se trataría de un varón con antecedentes por tráfico de drogas.Según algunos era una autocaravana lo que conducía, otros hablan de un coche menos aparatoso como una monovolumen o una furgoneta.

Frame 79.1618 de: Informe_Movil
TRABAJAN CONTRARELOJ PARA EXTRAER LA INFORMACIÓN DEL TERMINAL

Los investigadores amplian las hipótesis de la desaparición de Diana Quer tras el registro de llamadas extraído de su móvil
El principal temor de los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer es que la pantalla del terminal muestre un mensaje que aplaza el acceso al móvil a un periodo de entre 3 y 45 años.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
SEGÚN HA INFORMADO EL DELEGADO DEL GOBIERNO DE GALICIA

El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer hallado en el mar está "bastante dañado" por el agua salada
La Guardia Civil continúa trabajando en la extracción de datos del móvil, un proceso minucioso ya que se intenta evitar destruir algún tipo de dato.

Frame 594.654362 de: Diana_caravana
SE SIGUE LA PISTA DE TRES SOSPECHOSOS

Los investigadores buscan una caravana a la que podría haber subido Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición
La investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer se centra en varios testimonios de personas que aseguran haber visto a la joven con tres sospechosos en una autocaravana. La Guardia Civil busca ahora mismo una autocaravana que habría llevado a Diana Quer a Taragoña, tal y como informa la revista Interviu.

Frame 77.289996 de: DIANA
ÚLTIMAS NOVEDADES SOBRE EL CASO

Los investigadores identifican a un sospechoso que acosó a una menor la misma noche que despareció Diana Quer
Una lista de doce varones centra las pesquisas de los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer. Uno de ellos ya ha sido identificado varias veces por una menor a la que acosó la misma noche que desapareció la joven.

Alfonso Egea en un momento de encuentro con los internautas.
CONEXIÓN EN FACEBOOK LIVE CON LOS INTERNAUTAS

Alfonso Egea explica cómo se encuentra la investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer tras el hallazgo del móvil
Alfonso Egea nos cuenta qué es lo que esperan encontrar los investigadores en el análisis del teléfono móvil de Diana Quer. El periodista de Espejo Público ha respondido a los internautas en directo sobre este caso en una conexión de Facebook Live.

Frame 30.086981 de: movilDiana
LOS INVESTIGADORES ESPERAN QUE EL TERMINAL ESCLAREZCA EL CASO

El minucioso proceso que llevan a cabo los investigadores para recuperar el móvil de Diana Quer
Desde que apareciera el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en una ría cercana a Taragoña (Galicia) el área de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil trabaja contra reloj para recuperar datos del terminal que puedan arrojar luz a un caso aún sin resolver. Los expertos someten al aparato a decenas de procesos técnicos.

Frame 131.277222 de: preguntas
LA JOVEN SE SOBREEXPONÍA EN REDES SOCIALES

El cuestionario al que respondió Diana Quer semanas antes de su desaparición: "Mi madre me sobreprotege"
Diana Quer respondió a las preguntas de internautas anónimos a través de una red social semanas antes de desaparecer. En ellas mostraba una buena relación con su madre, evitaba hablar sobre su cuerpo y se definía como una persona feliz.

Frame 359.009927 de: abogado_Diana
DECLARACIONES DE PEDRO VÍCTOR DE BERNARDO

El abogado de Diana López: "Esperamos que tras el análisis del móvil se consiga información"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, asegura que la madre de Diana Quer no le da credibilidad a las últimas informaciones sobre la desaparición de su hija en las que se habla de tres sospechosos o de la búsqueda de la joven en un pozo.

Frame 111.539834 de: DIANA
CRIMINALÍSTICA FINALIZA LOS TRABAJOS DE DESALINIZACIÓN DEL TERMINAL

Los investigadores encuentran información en el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer que se puede recuperar
El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer encontrado en una ría de Taragoña por un mariscador y la tarjeta SIM están siendo fundamentales para la investigación.





Frame 234.215862 de: dianaquer
BOIRO | LOS VECINOS ALERTARON A LA GUARDIA CIVIL

Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana Quer
Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Testigos aseguran de la desaparición de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en la zona.

Frame 107.837355 de: diana quer
TIENEN VARIOS TELÉFONOS INTERVENIDOS

La Guardia Civil cierra el cerco y centra su investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en dos hombres
Los agentes estiman que uno de los dos sospechosos podría haber servido de apoyo al otro, que sería principal autor material de la desaparición de la joven.

Diana Quer
TRAS UN PRIMER ANÁLISIS

No se han encontrado huellas ni restos de ADN en el móvil de Diana Quer
Los investigadores creen que el dispositivo fue destrozado intencionadamente antes de ser lanzado a la Ría de Arousa.

Diana Quer
TRAS UN PRIMER ANÁLISIS

No se han encontrado huellas ni restos de ADN en el móvil de Diana Quer
Los investigadores creen que el dispositivo fue destrozado intencionadamente antes de ser lanzado a la Ría de Arousa.

Frame 1.267305 de: deliz
DESLIZ EN DIRECTO

Juan Carlos Monedero confunde en directo a la desaparecida Diana Quer con la top model Miranda Kerr
Monedero aludía a la desaparecida Diana Quer para hablar de la importancia mediática que se da a algunos temas pero ha confundido su nombre con el de la top model internacional Miranda Kerr. Las redes sociales no han tardado en hacerse eco del error.

Frame 76.93752 de: mariscadora
TARAGOÑA | DECLARACIONES DE UNA MARISCADORA

"*El móvil de Diana Quer tenía muchos golpes, como si alguien lo hubiera querido romper antes de tirarlo al agua*"

Una mariscadora que fue testigo de cómo apareció el teléfono de Diana Quer nos cuenta el mal estado en el que se encontraba el terminal cuando fue localizado.

Frame 339.680827 de: dianaquer
DIANA LÓPEZ, DESPUÉS DE ENCONTRARSE EL MÓVIL DE SU HIJA

La madre de Diana Quer después del hallazgo del móvil: "A mi hija se la han llevado, así de claro"
La madre de Diana Quer valora positivamente que hayan encontrado el teléfono móvil de su hija junto al muelle de Taragoña (Galicia). Cree que el hallazgo apoya su tesis de que a su hija se la han llevado.

Frame 39.975519 de: expertoMOVIL
ANALIZA EL HALLAZGO DEL MÓVIL DE LA DESAPARECIDA

Experto en telefonía móvil: "Cuando arrojaron el teléfono de Diana Quer aún tenía batería"
El experto en recuperación de datos móviles, Manuel Huerta, asegura que el éxito en la recuperación de datos del terminal de Diana Quer depende del tratamiento que se le haya dado al teléfono inmediatamente después de rescatarlo del fango.

Frame 546.588525 de: DIANA
DECLARACIONES DEL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"El hallazgo del móvil de Diana es una noticia esperanzadora para su madre"
El abogado de Diana López, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, sostiene que el hallazgo del teléfono móvil de Diana Quer ha sido una noticia esperanzadora para su madre.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
CONFIRMADO POR LA GUARDIA CIVIL

Un mariscador encuentra el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en el muelle de Taragoña
Un mariscador encontró un teléfono móvil iPhone 6 de color blanco en el muelle de Taragoña, en Rianxo, y se lo entregó a la Guardia Civil para su análisis al ser el modelo del terminal de la joven desaparecida. Efectivamente, el dispositivo es el que poseía Diana Quer en la noche de la desaparición.






Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
CONFIRMADO POR LA GUARDIA CIVIL

*Un mariscador encuentra el teléfono móvil de Diana Quer en el muelle de Taragoña*

Un mariscador encontró un teléfono móvil iPhone 6 de color blanco en el muelle de Taragoña, en Rianxo, y se lo entregó a la Guardia Civil para su análisis al ser el modelo del terminal de la joven desaparecida. Efectivamente, el dispositivo es el que poseía Diana Quer en la noche de la desaparición.

Frame 564.444246 de: madreDIANA
ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA CON LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "Mis hipótesis siempre apuntan a que Diana va a aparecer"
Diana López- Pinel, madre de Diana Quer, ha compartido con Espejo Público cómo está viviendo la ausencia de su hija a la que se le perdió la pista hace más de dos meses en A Pobra (Galicia). "Le di un beso para ir a una fiesta y no la volví a ver", sostiene.

Te vas a ir escarná.
EN EL PUNTO DE MIRA DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Las amenazas que recibió Diana Quer de un exnovio: "Te vas a ir escarná"
La Guardia Civil investiga a un joven de Toledo que mantuvo una relación sentimental con Diana Quer. Éste habría vertido amenazas contra Diana meses antes de su desaparición.

Frame 343.674918 de: amigo
DECLARACIONES DE UN JOVEN DEL ENTORNO

Un amigo íntimo de Diana Quer: "Diana podría haberse subido en el coche de algún chico porque es muy confiada"
Jaber Alij, es un "amigo íntimo" de Diana Quer, tal y como él mismo se define. Cree que para que Diana se abriera con la gente "había que conocerla" . Asegura que ha estado bastantes veces en la vivienda de Pozuelo de Alarcón donde vivía la joven junto a su madre y su hermana. "He estado en fiestas e incluso he dormido allí", afirma.

Cartel de búsqueda de Diana Quer 
ESTABA EN A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL

La investigación sobre Diana Quer es cada vez más compleja cuando se cumplen dos meses de su desaparición
Esta sábado se cumplen dos meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer durante las fiestas de la localidad coruñesa de A Pobra do Caramiñal. Desde entonces todos los esfuerzos de la compleja investigación no han servido para que aparezca la joven madrileña.

Frame 911.270543 de: Facebook_Diana
LA GUARDIA CIVIL SIGUE UNA NUEVA LÍNEA DE INVESTIGACIÓN

Detectan movimientos en el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer 60 días después de su desaparición
La Guardia Civil ha recibido información de una persona del círculo de Diana Quer que llevaba ya un año amenazando a la joven desaparecida. Se trata de un joven con el que ella había mantenido una relación sentimental. En este momento los investigadores analizan el Facebook de Diana tras haberse detectado movimientos.

Frame 92.411176 de: DIANA_USA
SE ACTIVA EL DISPOSITIVO DE BÚSQUEDA EN DISTINTOS ESTADOS

La madre de Diana Quer cree que su hija podría estar en EEUU
La madre de Diana Quer ha solicitado a SOSdesaparecidos que inicie una alerta de búsqueda de su hija en EEUU. Diana López cree que su hija puede encontrarse en el país con vida.

Frame 50.199695 de: DianaQuer
DOS MESES DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LA JOVEN

La madre de Diana Quer comparte imágenes del álbum familiar con su hija recién nacida
Diana López ha compartido algunas de las imágenes más íntimas de su álbum familiar. Instantáneas en las que puede verse a la pequeña Diana con tan solo días de vida y dando sus primeros pasos junto a sus padres.

Frame 129.572772 de: QUER
PISTAS SOBRE EL CASO

Un nuevo testigo: "Vi a Diana Quer con tres hombres con mal aspecto la noche en la que desapareció"
Tal y como han declarado nuevos testigos del caso a la Guardia Civil, la joven pudo subir a un coche con tres varones "con malas pintas" la noche de su desaparición.

Frame 113.272489 de: dianaquer
SEGÚN LAS DECLARACIONES DE VARIOS TESTIGOS

Diana Quer habría llegado a Taragoña en un coche con tres personas y allí se habría montado en otro vehículo con un solo ocupante
A pocos días de cumplirse dos meses de la desaparición de Diana Quer se filtran nuevas informaciones que apuntan a que la joven podría haber llegado a Taragoña en un vehículo junto con otras personas y en esta localidad subirse a un segundo coche ocupado únicamente por un individuo.





Frame 113.272489 de: dianaquer
CASO DIANA QUER

Varios testigos aseguran haber visto a Diana Quer bajarse de un vehículo y subirse a otro en el puerto de Taragoña
La investigación ya señalaba ese punto como lugar donde se perdía definitivamente la pista de Diana, gracias a su teléfono móvil.

Madre de Diana Quer
COMUNICADO A TRAVÉS DE LA ASOCIACIÓN SOSDESAPARECIDOS

La madre de Diana Quer: "Quienes sufren este dolor sabrán entender mi estado emocional"
También ha mostrado su "total solidaridad con cada familia que sufre una desaparición" y, en concreto, con las de Manuela Chavero e Iván Durán.

Frame 208.354803 de: LOBATON
EL PERIODISTA PIDE QUE SE RESPETEN LOS DERECHOS DE LOS DESAPARECIDOS

Paco Lobatón sobre el caso de Diana Quer: "Si hubiera desaparecido de forma voluntaria tendría muchas razones para no volver"
El periodista Paco Lobatón es experto en tratar casos de personas desaparecidas. Sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer cree que determinadas razones podrían hacer que la joven no regresara en el caso de que hubiera sido una huida voluntaria.

Frame 151.315887 de: movilenMadrid
LAS PISTAS QUE DESORIENTARON A LA GUARDIA CIVIL

El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer dio señal en Madrid en la noche de su desaparición
La misma noche en la que desapareció Diana Quer, su teléfono móvil dio señal en Madrid. Los investigadores estuvieron despistados con esta pista. La explicación más lógica es que su móvil estuviera sincronizado con otro dispositivo que se hubiera encendido en la capital.

Frame 268.914234 de: DIANAQUER
DECLARACIONES DE LA AMIGA DE LA FAMILIA

Arancha de Benito: "La madre de Diana Quer está destrozada, piensa que ha perdido a dos hijas de golpe"
La amiga de la familia Quer, Arancha de Benito, asegura que Diana López se encuentra absolutamente destrozada tanto por la desaparición de Diana como por el hecho de no poder ver a su hija Valeria.

Frame 39.59918 de: abogado
SU ABOGADO LO CONFIRMA

La madre de Diana Quer cree que su hija ha sido secuestrada y que sigue con vida
Diana López Pinel cree que su hija se encuentra retenida contra su voluntad y que sigue con vida. Así lo ha confirmado su abogado, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo.

La Policía reduce el campo de búsqueda de Diana Quer a un radio de 7 kilómetros en Taragoña
A CORUÑA | UN REPETIDOR DE LA ZONA, CLAVE EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La Policía reduce el campo de búsqueda de Diana Quer a un radio de 7 kilómetros en Taragoña
Cincuenta días después de su desaparición, los investigadores han cerrado un radio de 7 kilómetros para buscar a Diana Quer. El radio de acción se encuentra en Taragoña (A Coruña). La Policía ya tendría un sospechoso que investigar. De momento la investigación avanza en clave tecnológica, un repetidor de la zona podría tener la clave del caso.

Frame 127.188771 de: El abogado de Diana López: "Estamos convencidos de que Diana Quer aparecerá con vida"
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

El abogado de Diana López: "Estamos convencidos de que Diana Quer aparecerá con vida"
El abogado de de Diana López- Pinel, Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, insiste en la tesis de que Diana Quer, la joven de 19 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra (Galicia), aparecerá con vida.

Frame 134.746115 de: Así es el perfil psicológico de Diana Quer que encargó la Audiencia Provincial tras el divorcio de sus padres
FUE APORTADO COMO PRUEBA PARA DIRIMIR SU TUTELA

Así es el perfil psicológico de Diana Quer que encargó la Audiencia Provincial tras el divorcio de sus padres
La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid encargó un perfil psicológico de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer el 4 de febrero de 2015.

Frame 19.024396 de: tara2
ALLÍ SE PIERDE LA SEÑAL DEL MÓVIL

La Guardia Civil investiga la desaparición de Diana Quer en Taragoña
El rastro de Diana Quer se pierde en Taragoña. Allí su móvil dio señal por última vez. Se ha llegado a la conclusión de que Diana habría estado poco más de una hora en esta localidad.





PÁGINAS 10 A 20

ANTENA 3 TV | Temas de actualidad | Diana Quer


ANTENA 3 TV | Temas de actualidad | Diana Quer

http://www.antena3.com/temas/diana_quer-20

Frame 3.598128 de: El rastro de Diana Quer lleva a los investigadores a una casa abandonada
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

Diana Quer pudo permanecer, al menos, una hora y media en Taragoña según la última ubicación de su móvil
Ni un descampado, ni una zona portuaria ni una fábrica en ruinas. La Guardia civil se centra ahora en alguna de las casas del entorno de Taragoña como escenario de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Casas abandonadas o viviendas deshabitadas que sólo se usan como segunda residencia.

Frame 11.672753 de: DIANA
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

El rastro de Diana Quer lleva a los investigadores a una casa abandonada
Ni un descampado, ni una zona portuaria ni una fábrica en ruinas. La Guardia civil se centra ahora en alguna de las casas del entorno de Taragoña como escenario de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Casas abandonadas o viviendas deshabitadas que sólo se usan como segunda residencia.

Frame 16.021568 de: diana
MÁS DE 40 DÍAS SIN NOTICIAS DE DIANA QUER

La madre de Diana Quer asegura que no ha hablado con su hija Valeria
Diana López Pinel sigue esperando novedades sobre la desaparición de su hija Diana Quer cuando se cumplen más de 40 días desde la desaparición de la joven. Reconoce ante los micrófonos de Espejo Público que no ha logrado hablar con su otra hija, Valeria.

Frame 3.256817 de: En España desaparecen cinco personas cada dí.
SOS DESAPARECIDOS

En España desaparecen cinco personas cada día
En España desaparecen una media de cinco personas al día. En lo que va de año, la ONG 'SOS Desaparecidos' ha lanzado 380 alertas. De estas, 244 han dado fruto: 86 sin vida. De las otras 50, no hay noticias.
Frame 602.268639 de: amils
JOAQUÍN AMILS

Hablamos con el presidente de SOS Desaparecidos
Amills, que lleva 8 años buscando a su hijo de 23 años, afirma que fue la familia de Diana Quer la que se puso en contacto con ellos. Pide que no se considere el caso de Diana Quer como algo excepcional y exige que no se pierdan datos cunado hay intercambio de información entre las administraciones.

Frame 3.077473 de: sos
ENTREVISTAMOS A JOAQUÍN AMILLS

SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido más de 300 llamadas por el caso de Diana Quer
Joaquín Amills es presidente de SOS Desaparecidos y ha visitado el plató de Espejo público para hablar no solo de la desaparición de Diana Quer, sino de todpos los demás desaparecidos.

Frame 0.0 de: foto
FOTO

Los agentes investigan a personas del ámbito más cercano de Diana Quer
Cuatro amigos, junto a Diana Quer, posan en una foto de grupo que se ha convertido para los investigadores del caso, en una herramienta para avanzar en la desaparición de la joven madrileña.

Frame 89.638082 de: diana
UNO DE ELLOS PODRÍA HABER SIDO IDENTIFICADO

Investigan a cinco sospechosos por la desaparición de Diana Quer
La investigación de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer progresa hasta el punto de que la Guardia Civil ha conseguido centrarse en 5 sospechosos de los que uno podría haber sido identificado.

Frame 14.08677 de: diana
LO AVANZÓ HACE UN MES ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La joven Diana Quer no tuvo tiempo de pasar por casa la noche se su desaparición
Los investigadores de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer han llegado a la conclusión de que la joven no pasó por casa, lo que supone un giro en la investigación. No solo no pasó por casa, tampoco se cambió de ropa.

Frame 158.09629 de: ROBLES2
HABLAMOS CON MARTA ROBLES

Marta Robles: "La entrevista la leyó la madre de arriba a abajo"
La periodista Marta Robles ha sido la única que hasta la fecha ha logrado entrevistar a Diana López, la madre de Diana Quer. "Todo lo que me dijo, me lo demostró con papeles", afirma en Espejo Público.




AUTORA DE LA ENTREVISTA EN LA RAZÓN

Marta Robles: "Diana López demostró con papeles todo lo que me dijo"
La periodista Marta Robles ha sido la única que hasta la fecha ha logrado entrevistar a Diana López, la madre de Diana Quer. "Todo lo que me dijo, me lo demostró con papeles", afirma en Espejo Público.

Frame 11.506036 de: entrevista
ENTREVISTA A LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER EN LA RAZÓN

Diana López: "Estoy segura de que Diana va a aparecer. Tengo mi propia teoría"
Diana López Pinel, la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida hace más de un mes en A Pobra do Caramiñal, ha concedido una entrevista al diario La Razón. Una entrevista dura en la que habla de los problemas con su ex marido. "Diana va a aparecer, estoy convencida de ello".

Frame 91.322181 de: DIANA QUER
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Frame 21.05935 de: Demasiados cabos sueltos en la investigación por la desaparición de Diana Quer 
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Diana Quer
MÁS DE UN MES SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN

El móvil de Diana Quer vuelve a estar 'en línea' un mes después de su desaparición
El móvil de Diana Quer ha vuelto a estar en línea un mes después de la investigación, según ha podido comprobar 'Espejo Público'. La hipótesis más probable es que los investigadores hayan hecho un duplicado para descubrir nuevos indicios.

Diana Quer
SE CUMPLE UN MES DE SU DESAPARICIÓN

La Guardia Civil asegura que "no va a parar hasta que encuentre a Diana Quer"
Esta madrugada se ha cumplido un mes de la desaparición de la joven madrileña en Galicia y hasta el momento no hay avances firmes en la investigación. La Guardia Civil sigue buscando pistas que arrojen alguna luz sobre el caso. El director de la Guardia Civil ha reconocido que "cada día que pasa es un día más en la desaparición sin tener noticias de Diana Quer", pero ha garantizado que eso no les "lleva al desfallecimiento ni a abandonar la investigación sino todo lo contrario".

Frame 107.850895 de: PEDRO
HABLAMOS CON EL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

Pedro de Bernardo: "No voy a valorar los temas relativos a la custodia"
Se cumple un mes de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en a Pobra do Caramiñal. Tras el llamamiento de Diana López a las puertas de su domicilio en las que pedía la colaboración ciudadana, hemos hablado con Pedro de Bernardo, su abogado y portavoz,

Frame 21.362247 de: diana
HABLAMOS CON PEDRO DE BERNARDO, ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"La declaración de Diana a los medios fue espontánea"
Pedro de Bernardo es el abogado y portavoz de Diana López, la madre de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer. Ha declarado en Espejo Público que la declaración ante los medios de la madre fue espontánea.

Frame 114.047365 de: FISCAL
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER.

El Fiscal pide que se investigue al padre de Diana Quer
El juez, tras escuchar a todas las partes, padre, madre y hermana de Diana Quer, ha dictado 4 autos a los que Espejo público ha tenido acceso. Además, el fiscal pide que se amplíe la investigación por malos tratos también a Juan Carlos Quer.

Frame 43.575008 de: madre
SE CUMPLE UN MES DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

"Diana: Mamá te ama, mamá te espera y mamá te busca y te va a buscar hasta que aparezcas"
Se cumple un mes desde la desaparición de la joven madrileña Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal. Su madre, Diana López, ha querido hacer un llamamiento a todos para que los posibles testigos de la desaparición aporten datos que puedan ayudar a encontrar a su hija.





LLAMAMIENTO EN LA PUERTA DE SU CASA

Mensaje de la madre de Diana Quer a su hija: "Mamá te ama, te espera, te busca y te va a buscar hasta que aparezcas"
La mujer ha pedido que cualquier persona que tenga algún dato, aunque parezca insignificante, lo comunique para poder avanzar en la investigación, asegurando que esta persona gozará de anonimato "en todo momento".

Diana Quer
SE ENCONTRABA EN RIBEIRA

Trasladan la causa abierta sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer a Pozuelo de Alarcón
El Juzgado de Instrucción Número 2 de Ribeira, en A Coruña, se ha inhibido a favor del de la localidad madrileña porque entiende que ellos son los "competentes" al ser allí donde comenzaron los hechos que se investigan.

Frame 40.599484 de: testig
DECLARACIÓN DE UN TESTIGO NUEVO

Un incidente la noche de la desaparición de Diana Quer, nueva pista para la investigación
"Tenían acento de fuera, no iban muy bien arreglados", asegura un testigo interrogado ya por la Guardia Civil horas después de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal.

Frame 18.411266 de: testigo
UN NUEVO TESTIGO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

3 sospechosos molestaron a una chica antes de la desaparición de Diana Quer
Espejo Público ha localizado a un nuevo testigo de la Guardia Civil en el caso de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. Asegura que se busca a tres sospechosos sin identificar que la noche de la desaparición.

Frame 77.966598 de: mensajes
TENEMOS LOS MENSAJES ENTRE DIANA LÓPEZ Y SU HIJA

Diana Quer a su madre: "Con ellos no aguanto más"
Espejo Público ha tenido acceso a nuevos mensajes entre Diana López y su hija Diana Quer poco antes de que se le perdiera la pista.

Frame 5.925236 de: viernes
DIANA LÓPEZ DECLARA ANTE EL JUEZ

Prorrogado el secreto de sumario en el caso de la desaparición de Diana Quer
La madre de Diana López acudió el pasado viernes a declarar ante el juez a cuenta de la custodia de su hija menor Valeria. Diana Quer lleva casi un mes desaparecida y la investigación sigue su curso, aunque todavía no hay pistas claras de lo que pudo haber ocurrido aquel 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal.

Frame 9.917463 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "Espero que en esta semana haya novedades"
Espejo público ha hablado con Diana López, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, desaparecida desde hace casi un mes. "Espero que esta semana haya novedades".

Un efectivo de la Guardia Civil junto al cartel de la joven Diana Quer
26 DÍAS DESPUÉS DE SU DESAPARICIÓN

Se intensifica la seguridad en las fiestas de A Pobra do Caramiñal por el 'caso Diana Quer'
La Guardia Civil quiere comprobar, con un ambiente similar al que había el último día que se vio a la joven, algunas conclusiones a las que han llegado tras examinar las lecturas de postes telefónicos, cámaras y vehículos que circulan por una determinada zona del pueblo.

Madre de Diana Quer
HA VUELTO A GALICIA

La madre de Diana Quer tras salir del juzgado: "Confío en abrazar a Valeria y a Diana"
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, ha declarado tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira, que la investigación para dar con su hija mayor "avanza, pero lenta" y espera recuperar la custodia de la menor.

Frame 6.936119 de: NOTA VOZ
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

La última nota de voz que grabó Diana Quer fue un mensaje para una amiga
Espejo Público ha accedido en exclusiva al último mensaje de voz de Diana Quer minutos antes de desaparecer y de que escribiera el mensaje en el que alertaba a un amigo de que tenía miedo.






Madre de Diana Quer
HA VUELTO A GALICIA Y HA SALIDO SATISFECHA DEL JUICIO

La madre de Diana Quer tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira: "confío en abrazar a Valeria y a Diana"
Diana López-Pinel, la madre de la joven Diana Quer, ha declarado tras comparecer en los juzgados de Ribeira, que la investigación para dar con su hija mayor "avanza, pero lenta" y espera recuperar la custodia de la menor.

Frame 19.457692 de: diana
DECLARACIONES ANTES DE DECLARAR ANTE EL JUEZ

Diana López: "No tengo que explicar a nadie la relación con mis hijas"
En Espejo Público hemos hablado con Diana López pocas horas antes de declarar antes del juez sobre la custodia de su hija Valeria. "Yo se perfectamente cómo soy y cómo es la relación con mis hijas. No tengo que explicarlo a nadie. Lo que voy a hacer es pelear por mis hijas, por las dos. Con Valeria no he tenido ningún contacto, no se lo permiten", declaró.

Diana Quer
24 DÍAS SIN LA JOVEN

Se conocen los mensajes de voz que Diana envió a sus amigos antes de desaparecer
El jueves se hiceron públicos los mensajes de voz que envió Diana Quer la noche de su desaparición. Mensajes aparentemente normales de una joven que habla con sus amigos en una noche de fiesta

Frame 81.789785 de: La madre de Diana Quer vuelve a Galicia para declarar este viernes en los juzgados
24 DÍAS DE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer vuelve a Galicia para declarar este viernes en los juzgados
Continúa un día más la investigación del caso de la joven desaparecida en Galicia. La madre de Diana Quer no pierde la esperanza de encontrar a su hija. Este viernes tendrá que declarar en los juzgados.

El padre de Diana Quer a la salida del Juzgado
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

Diana Quer
SEGÚN HA ASEGURADO LA MADRE DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

Diana Quer denunció a su padre el pasado mes de mayo por retención ilegal
Juan Carlos Quer habría retenido a su hija en su domicilio durante un fin de semana y le habría quitado el móvil para impedirle cualquier tipo de comunicación con el exterior.

Diana Quer
SEGÚN HA ASEGURADO LA MADRE DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

Diana Quer denunció a su padre el pasado mes de mayo por retención ilegal
Juan Carlos Quer habría retenido a su hija en su domicilio durante un fin de semana y le habría quitado el móvil para impedirle cualquier tipo de comunicación con el exterior.

El padre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

El padre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS QUER

El padre de Diana Quer: "Las expectativas de encontrar a mi hija con vida no son las mejores"
El padre de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto, asume que las expectativas de encontrar con vida a su hija "no son las mejores".

La hermana pequeña de Diana Quer declara por la retirada de su custodia a su madre
NO ESTÁ RELACIONADO CON LA CAUSA ABIERTA POR LA DESAPARICIÓN

La hermana de Diana Quer presta declaración en Ribeira, A Coruña, tras la retirada de la custodia a la madre
El motivo de la citación obedece únicamente a la custodia y no a la causa abierta por la desaparición de Diana Quer. Valeria Quer, la hermana pequeña, está acompañada de su padre.






Madre de Diana Quer
LA DECLARACIÓN NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA CAUSA ABIERTA POR LA DESAPARICIÓN

La hermana de Diana Quer presta declaración en Ribeira, A Coruña, tras la retirada de la custodia a la madre
El motivo de la citación obedece únicamente a la custodia y no a la causa abierta por la desaparición de Diana Quer. Valeria Quer, la hermana pequeña, está acompañada de su padre.

Frame 0.0 de: quer
A SU ENTRADA A LOS JUZGADOS

Juan Carlos Quer: "Están haciendo todo lo posible por encontrar a mi hija
Juan Carlos Quer, padre de la joven desaparecida Diana Quer, ha acudido esta mañana a declarar ante el juez sobre la custodia de Valeria, la hija menor de ambos.

Diana Quer
HAN PASADO TRES SEMANAS DESDE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La Guardia Civil interroga a la madre de Diana Quer en su casa durante horas
Un grupo de agentes han acudido al domicilio madrileño de la madre de Diana Quer para analizar unos vídeos de un concierto al que la joven desaparecida acudió dos días antes de desaparecer y tratar así de esclarecer quién la acompañó ese día. También ha vuelto a interrogar a la madre.

Frame 1.257573 de: hipotesis
NUEVAS HIPÓTESIS DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Diana Quer podría haberse subido al coche de un joven que se ofreció llevarla a casa
Una de las hipótesis con la que trabajan los investigadores de la desaparición de Diana Quer es que la joven parara al menos media hora en algún punto entre su casa y la localidad donde se capta por última vez la señal de su móvil.

Frame 12.678981 de: diana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Analizan imágenes de la fiesta a la que Diana Quer acudió poco antes de desaparecer
Los investigadores de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer han estado en casa de la madre en Madrid. Investigan unos vídeos de un concierto al que Diana acudió 2 días antes de desaparecer.

Investigación del caso de Diana Quer
EN EL MES DE ABRIL

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer niega que su hija ya hubiera desaparecido de casa durante tres días
Pedro de Bernardo ha negado categóricamente que Diana Quer se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días. Por otro lado, la Guardia Civil está investigando si la joven desaparecida se subió a un coche el último día que se la vio.

Frame 157.531773 de: pedro
DURANTE EL MES DE ABRIL

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer niega que su hija ya hubiera desaparecido de casa durante tres días
Pedro de Bernardo ha negado categóricamente que Diana Quer se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días. Por otro lado, la Guardia Civil está investigando si la joven desaparecida se subió a un coche el último día que se la vio.

Frame 25.093923 de: rianxo
RASTREAN LA ZONA

La Guardia Civil investiga si Diana Quer se subió a un coche cuando desapareció
La hipótesis de que Diana se subió a un coche aquella madrugada es cada vez más firme, y esto pone el foco en las localidades cercanas a Pobra do Carmiñal. En uno de los repetidores de la zona saltó la señal del móvil de la joven.

Frame 40.717963 de: camara
ANALIZA MILES DE VEHÍCULOS

La Guardia Civil analiza las imágenes de tráfico de A Pobra do Caramiñal
Según ha podido saber Espejo público, la Guardia Civil ha pedido los datos de 6 días de paso por la única cámara de tráfico de A Pobra do Caramiñal de cara a poder encontrar alguna pista sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer hace más de dos semanas.

Frame 157.531773 de: pedro
PEDRO DE BERNARDO, ABOGADO Y PORTAVOZ DE DIANA LÓPEZ

"Es falso que Diana Quer desapareciera de su casa durante tres días"
Pedro de Bernardo, abogado y portavoz de Diana López, madre de Diana Quer, ha desmentido categóricamente que la joven desaparecida se hubiera marchado de casa en abril durante tres días, según se ha publicado en algún medio.






Frame 35.51672 de: diana
EN LA PARTE INTERIOR DE LA RÍA DE AROUSA

La última señal del móvil de Diana Quer la sitúa a 15 km de su casa de veraneo
El teléfono móvil de Diana Quer sigue siendo importante en la investigación de la joven. La última señal la sitúa en la parte interior de la ría de Arousa, entre Cespón y Taragoña. Hasta 40 agentes con perros han rastreado la zona durante más de nueve horas.

Un agente de la Guardia Civil peina la zona próxima al domicilio de Diana Maria Quer, desaparecida en Pobra do Caramiñal.
SOLICITAN QUE SE CREE LA FIGURA JURÍDICA DEL DESAPARECIDO

La desaparición de un ser querido, un drama que sufren miles de familias al año
En España hay activas más de 1200 búsquedas activas en lo que va de año. Según informan las fuerzas de seguridad, reciben anualmente más de 20.000 denuncias de desapariciones.

La Guardia Civil busca pistas sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer
GALICIA | MUNICIPIO DE RIANXO

La Guardia Civil realiza una batida con 40 efectivos entre Rianxo y Boiro en busca de pistas sobre Diana Quer
Se peina la zona entre Taragoña, en el municipio coruñés de Rianxo, y el Ayuntamiento de Boiro en busca de pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer desaparecida desde el pasado 22 de agosto.

Voluntarios buscan pistas sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer en la zona montañosa de A Curota. 
GALICIA | MUNICIPIO DE RIANXO

La Guardia Civil realiza una batida con 40 efectivos entre Rianxo y Boiro en busca de pistas sobre Diana Quer
Se peina la zona entre Taragoña, en el municipio coruñés de Rianxo, y el Ayuntamiento de Boiro en busca de pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer desaparecida desde el pasado 22 de agosto.

Frame 16.714472 de: camaras
EXCLUSIVA DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Estas son las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad que analiza la Guardia Civil para dar con el paradero de Diana Quer
La Policía ya tiene un perfil del sospechoso de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 19 años Diana Quer. Espejo Público ha tenido acceso a algunas de las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad que analiza la Policía en la investigación.

Frame 198.754949 de: abogao
ABOGADO DE LA MADRE

Pedro de Bernardo, muy molesto con las últimas informaciones sobre Diana Quer
De Bernardo asegura que va emprender acciones legales contra quien no "contraste" su información. "A partir de este momento se ejercerá cualquier acción judicial en contra de quien facilite información que no esté debidamente contrastada. Y no puede haberla porque el grupo de investigación no facilita ningún tipo de información. Esa información es falsa de toda falsedad".

Frame 35.103735 de: mosqueo
PEDRO DE BERNARDO NIEGA EL ENFRENTAMIENTO MADRE - HIJA

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer anuncia acciones legales contra informaciones no contrastadas
Pedro de Bernardo, abogado y portavoz de Diana López la madre de Diana Quer, se ha mostrado muy enfadado por las últimas informaciones en las que se aseguraba que Diana López y su hija discutieron la noche en que ella desapareció. "Es falso de toda falsedad y tomaremos medidas judiciales".

Diana Quer
SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se habría llevado también una cazadora y habría discutido con su madre tras regresar a casa
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.

Frame 21.336325 de: tension
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Aumenta la tensión en el seno de la familia de Diana Quer
La situación entre Diana López y la familia de su ex marido es complicada. Espejo Público pudo comprobar de primera mano la tensión existente entre ambas partes cuando un tío de Diana acudió al domicilio de la madre a recoger una maleta para Valeria. "Su madre necesita un abrazo de su hija Valeria y la gente no está por ayudar", asegura la amiga y portavoz de Diana López.

SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se habría llevado también una cazadora y habría discutido con su madre tras regresar a casa
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.







Frame 43.319854 de: desmentido
HABLAMOS CON LA MADRE DE DIANA QUER

Diana López: "No tuve ninguna discusión con mi hija aquella noche. Es una mentira"
La madre de Diana Quer ha querido salir al paso de la información en la que se afirmaba que ella discutió con su hija aquella noche. "No tuve ninguna discusión con mi hija aquella noche. Es una mentira".

Frame 59.915001 de: casa
ACCEDEMOS A LA CASA DE DIANA QUER EN A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL

Reconstruimos el recorrido que hizo Diana Quer en el interior de su domicilio
En Espejo público hemos tenido acceso a la casa de Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal y hemos realizado el recorrido que, según la madre, pudo hacer la joven en el interior de la vivienda.

Frame 283.155041 de: chechu
SEGÚN EL PERIODISTA CHECHU LÓPEZ

Diana Quer se llevó una cazadora de casa antes de desaparecer
Según el periodista Chechu López, del Diario de Arousa, con el que ha hablado Espejo Público, Diana Quer se habría llevado una cazadora tras regresar a casa y haber discutido con su madre. Diana López lo niega y dice que que no discutieron.

Frame 305.955541 de: 5
CONVIVÍA CON UNA SITUACIÓN FAMILIAR COMPLICADA

Valeria Quer, a su hermana: "Quiero que aparezcas y valorarte como jamás he hecho"
El teléfono de Diana se apagó a las 4 de la mañana del 22 de agosto y no ha vuelto a encenderse. Su padre ha reconocido que manda "un mensaje todas las noches a su móvil" y está convencido de que "va a responder".

DIANA QUER CONVIVÍA CON UNA SITUACIÓN FAMILIAR COMPLICADA

La hermana de Diana Quer: "Quiero que aparezcas y valorarte como jamás he hecho"
El teléfono de Diana se apagó a las 4 de la mañana del 22 de agosto y no ha vuelto a encenderse. Su padre ha reconocido que manda "un mensaje todas las noches a su móvil y sé que va a responder".

Frame 46.200201 de: 4
DIANA QUER EN RED

La Guardia Civil descarta el secuestro por dinero
La Guardia Civil descarta el secuestro por dinero

LÍNEAS DE INVESTIGACIÓN PARA BUSCAR A DIANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "Un momento de crisis personal te puede llevar a cometer errores"
La Guardia Civil sigue rastreando la red en busca de algún indicio que pueda ayudar a encontrar a la joven desaparecida. Juan Carlos Quer, el padre de Diana, no descarta que pudiera haberse subido en el coche de un desconocido e, incluso, considera que "tiene todo su sentido".

Frame 37.729471 de: 2
LÍNEAS DE INVESTIGACIÓN PARA BUSCAR A DIANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "Un momento de crisis personal te puede llevar a cometer errores"
La Guardia Civil sigue rastreando la red en busca de algún indicio que pueda ayudar a encontrar a la joven desaparecida. Juan Carlos Quer, el padre de Diana, no descarta que pudiera haberse subido en el coche de un desconocido e, incluso, considera que "tiene todo su sentido".

Frame 696.838057 de: vÃ*deo uno
DIANA EN LA RED

El último rastro del móvil de Diana Quer, una nota de voz a una amiga para decirle que la quiere
Diana tuiteaba hace unos meses fragmentos de un blog con estas palabras: "¿Qué te crees, que no hemos tenido miedo al volver a casa a las tantas de la madrugada solas? ¿Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga o una conocida que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte?".

DIANA EN LA RED

El último rastro del móvil de Diana Quer, una nota de voz a una amiga para decirle que la quiere
Diana tuiteaba hace unos meses fragmentos de un blog con estas palabras: "¿Qué te crees, que no hemos tenido miedo al volver a casa a las tantas de la madrugada solas? ¿Que tenemos que hacernos las valientes, que no tenemos una amiga o una conocida que una noche de vuelta a casa tuvo mala suerte?".






Frame 32.850351 de: La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Frame 178.956271 de: ROPA
DIANA LÓPEZ AHORA DICE QUE SU HIJA SÍ VOLVIÓ A CASA

¿Por qué ha cambiado su versión la madre de Diana Quer?
Diana López, madre de Diana Quer ha reconocido ahora que su hija pasó por casa antes de desaparecer. Se trata de un cambio de versión que ha sorprendido a todos, incluido a su abogado. Ahora el desconcierto y la duda se han instalado entre los investigadores que intentan localizar a la joven Diana Quer.

GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Frame 300.145935 de: abogado
PEDRO DE BERNARDO HABLA CON ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El abogado de la madre de Diana Quer, sorprendido tras las últimas declaraciones
El abogado y portavoz de la madre de Diana Quer, Pedro de Bernardo, se ha mostrado sorprendido tras las declaraciones de la madre de Diana en la que reconocía a Espejo Público que Diana regresó a casa antes de desaparecer.

Frame 125.506856 de: madre
GIRO EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Madre de Diana Quer: "Ahora lo puedo decir, Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa"
El desconcierto y la duda se han instalado en la investigación sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer. La propia madre ha reconocido que la joven aquella noche se cambio de ropa en su casa.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
GALICIA | SE AMPLÍA LA ZONA DE BÚSQUEDA

La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
Dos semanas después de la desaparición de Diana Quer los investigadores rastrean todas las cámaras de seguridad de la localidad gallega de A Pobra en busca de alguna pista sobre su paradero.

Madre de Diana Quer
DECLARACIONES DEL ABOGADO DE DIANA LÓPEZ- PINEL

La madre de Diana Quer solicitará declarar voluntariamente para recuperar la tutela de su hija
La madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña) el pasado 22 de agosto, solicitará en breve declarar voluntariamente ante el juzgado con la intención de que se revoque la orden judicial por la que se le retiró la tutela de su hija menor, Valeria.

Frame 104.642221 de: DIANA
GALICIA

Así es la orografía de A Pobra (Galicia), localidad de vacaciones de Diana Quer
Se baraja la hipótesis de que Diana Quer hubiera podido salir en coche de la localidad.

Frame 63.95416 de: arantxabenito
MENSAJE EN DIRECTO

Arantxa de Benito a Diana Quer: "Vuelve, que eres coraje y eres valiente"
La presentadora de televisión Arantxa de Benito manda un mensaje en directo en 'Espejo Público' para llamar al pueblo español y pedir su colaboración. Refleja el infierno de situación que todos los seres queridos de la joven están pasando en este momento. La invita a volver y anima a los padres de Diana a ser más fuertes que nunca.

Frame 63.176145 de: La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
GALICIA | SE AMPLÍA LA ZONA DE BÚSQUEDA

La hipótesis de que Diana Quer saliera de A Pobra en coche cobra fuerza en la investigación
Dos semanas después de la desaparición de Diana Quer los investigadores rastrean todas las cámaras de seguridad de la localidad gallega de A Pobra en busca de alguna pista sobre su paradero.





Frame 0.0 de: agobadomadrediana
DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA QUER

Portavoz de la madre de Diana: "No podemos descartar absolutamente nada"
Don Pedro de Bernardo, el abogado de la madre de Diana Quer afirma que su madre no escuchó a su hija volver a casa pero que no se puede descartar nada de la investigación. Sí se descarta la desaparición voluntaria de la joven tras conocer la relación que madre e hija tenían. Sin embargo, las posibilidades de que Diana haya podido salir de A Pobra do Caramiñal cobra mucha fuerza en la investigación.

El padre de Diana Quer
EMOTIVO MENSAJE EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El padre de Diana Quer: "Si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama y yo lo respetaré"
Cuando se cumplen 13 días de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, su padre ha visitado el plató de Espejo Público.

Frame 45.973368 de: pistas
LA GUARDIA CIVIL NO CIERRA NINGUNA HIPÓTESIS

¿Se subió Diana Quer al coche de un conocido la noche de su desaparición?
La Guardia Civil sigue investigando pistas sobre la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer, de la que nada se sabe desde hace 13 días. Las investigaciones en A Pobra do Caramiñal apuntan a varias pistas, una de ellas que se pudiera haber subido en el coche de algún conocido. Todas las hipótesis están abiertas, aunque todas apuntan a que la joven no llegó hasta su casa.

EMOTIVO MENSAJE EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

El padre de Diana Quer: "Si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama y yo lo respetaré"
Cuando se cumplen 13 días de la desaparición de la joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer en la localidad gallega de A Pobra, su padre ha visitado el plató de Espejo Público.

Frame 248.265211 de: prensa
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Juan Carlos Quer: "Pido rigor a los medios a la hora de informar del caso de mi hija"
Juan Carlos cree que su hija se encontraba en una situación "vulnerable" y ha aprovechado la entrevista para pedir a los medios "rigor" a la hora de informar del caso. También ha querido alejarse de cualquier polémica que ahora pueda tener con su exmujer.

Frame 156.269337 de: amistades
ENTREVISTA EN ESPEJO PÚBLICO

Juan Carlos Quer asegura que su hija tenía amistades "poco recomendables"
"Me sorprende encontrar que mis hijas tuvieran entre sus amigos a determinadas personas, nunca lo imaginé. Hablo de personas que pueden estar bordeando la ley, se me antoja difícil, pero desafortunadamente ciertas de esas amistades estaban en el entorno. La Guardia Civil se ha llevado el ordeenador de Diana y su agenda", asegura Juan Carlos en Espejo Público.

Frame 193.740145 de: barco
ENTREVISTA AL PADRE DE DIANA QUER

"En casa había un clima de tensión y crispación. Es lo que me transmite Valeria"
Juan Carlos Quer ha relatado también con Susanna Griso cómo era la vida de su hija. Aunque él no vivía con ellas, asegura que estuvo con Valeria, su hija menor, a la que le preguntó cómo era el ambiente familiar. "En casa había un clima de tensión y crispación. Es lo que me transmite Valeria".

Frame 86.859541 de: "Diana, hija, vas a salir de esta. Hay mucha gente detrás que te quiere"
ENTREVISTA AL PADRE DE DIANA QUER

Juan Carlos Quer: "Diana, si hay algo que te impide volver, simplemente llama"
Es la primera vez que Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, visita un plató de televisión. Ha estado en Espejo Público para aportar nuevos datos que puedan ayudar a la investigación y a localizar a su hija a la que también ha querido mandarle un mensaje.

Un efectivo de la Guardia Civil junto al cartel de la joven Diana Quer
NOVEDAD EN LA INVESTIGACIÓN

La búsqueda de Diana Quer se extiende a Portugal e Italia
Hace trece días desde que Diana Quer desapareció en la localidad de Pobra do Caramiñal, en A Coruña, casi dos semanas en las que el el caso ha ido dando giros inesperados en los que se ha visto involucrada su familia. No hay ninguna pista sobre su paradero y la búsqueda ya traspasa las fronteras españolas. Se repartirán carteles primero en Portugal e Italia, y también en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza.

Frame 107.313507 de: La Policía vuelve a interrogar a la madre de Diana Quer
BUSCAN PISTAS SOBRE LA DESAPARICIÓN

La Policía vuelve a interrogar a la madre de Diana Quer
Las últimas batidas por los montes gallegos han sido infructuosas y no se volverán a realizar al menos hasta el lunes. El padre de Diana Quer ha agradecido los esfuerzos que se realizan en la búsqueda y la Policía ha regresado a la casa de la madre para volver a interrogarla.






Diana Quer
ESPECIAL INFORMATIVO

Todos los datos sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer, este miércoles a las 24:00h en Antena 3
La desaparición de la joven madrileña en Galicia mantiene en vilo a los familiares y los investigadores. Este miércoles a las 24:00h, analizamos toda la información de este caso.

Voluntarios en busca de pruebas de la desaparición de Diana Quer
EN LA ZONA MONTAÑOSA DE A CUROTA (A CORUÑA)

La segunda batida vecinal en busca de Diana Quer finaliza sin éxito
Unos 60 voluntarios, miembros de Protección Civil y de la Guardia Civil han efectuado la segunda batida ciudadanos rastreando la zona montañosa de A Curota (A Coruña) en busca de Diana Quer o alguna prueba que pueda ayudar en su desaparición.

Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana María Quer
ÚLTIMA HORA DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA

La madre de Diana será interrogada de nuevo por la Guardia Civil
La incorporación de la UCO hace que por protocolo se vaya a interrogar de nuevo a la madre ya que es una pieza clave en la investigación.

Diana López-Pinel, la madre de Diana María Quer
ÚLTIMA HORA DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE DIANA

La madre de Diana será interrogada de nuevo por la Guardia Civil
La incorporación de la UCO hace que por protocolo se vaya a interrogar de nuevo a la madre ya que es una pieza clave en la investigación.

Frame 51.003662 de: diana
SIN LA CUSTODIA DE SU HIJA MENOR

La madre de Diana afirma estar "bastante hundida, triste y destrozada"
La madre de Diana Quer, desaparecida desde hace 11 días, ha mostrado su bajo estado de ánimo después de que el juzgado le retirara la custodia de su otra hija. Además, ha manifestado que su hija "sentiría vergüenza de ver que se están anteponiendo temas que nada tienen que ver con ella".

Frame 22.414873 de: Demasiados cabos sueltos en la investigación por la desaparición de Diana Quer 
GALICIA | LA JOVEN DESAPARECIÓ DE SU DOMICILIO DE VACACIONES HACE ONCE DÍAS

Las cinco claves que centran la investigación de la desaparición de Diana Quer
La joven madrileña de 18 años Diana Quer desapareció de su domicilio de vacaciones de A Pobra do Caramiñal (Galicia) el pasado 22 de agosto. Desde entonces la Guardia Civil sigue su rastro con las pistas que va recabando. El caso, que ha despertado un gran seguimiento mediático, se mantiene en plena investigación y según las autoridades "no se descarta ninguna hipótesis".
Madre de Diana Quer
CONTINÚA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Retiran la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en Galicia
La decisión de retirar la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer se habría tomado a causa de las discusiones que se habrían producido entre madre e hija en los últimos días.

Frame 43.291815 de: Más de 1.600 desapariciones en lo que llevamos de año 
EL 90% SE RESUELVEN EN POCAS HORAS

Denunciadas más de 1.600 desapariciones en España en lo que llevamos de año
En España, en lo que va de año se han denunciado más de 1.600 desapariciones, aunque la mayoría son localizados durante los primeros días. Los investigadores aseguran que esos primeros momentos son claves a la hora de encontrar pistas para resolver este tipo de casos.
Frame 0.0 de: portavoz
RETIRAN LA CUSTODIA DE LA HERMANA PEQUEÑA DE DIANA QUER A LA MADRE

"La retirada de la custodia responde a discusiones normales a raíz de la separación de los padres"
El portavoz de la madre de Diana Quer asegura que el padre de la desaparecida, Juan Carlos Quer, ya solicitó la custodia de la joven hace un año y le fue denegada por un juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid).

Frame 329.0112 de: PADRE
GALICIA | EL PROGENITOR PIDE AYUDA CIUDADANA

El padre de Diana Quer: "La retirada de la custodia de mi hija pequeña a mi exmujer llega demasiado tarde"
Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana Quer; desaparecida hace once días cuando veraneaba en A Pobra do Caramiñal, ha aclarado la decisión del juzgado de Ribeira de quitar la custodia de la hermana menor de Diana a su exmujer, Diana López-Pinel.






Madre de Diana Quer
CONTINÚA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Retiran la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en Galicia
La decisión de retirar la custodia de su hija menor a la madre de Diana Quer se habría tomado a causa de las discusiones que se habrían producido entre madre e hija en los últimos días.

Frame 130.192828 de: Desaparecida
HABLAMOS CON EL RESPONSABLE DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN

Piden la colaboración de los vecinos para reforzar la búsqueda de la joven Diana Quer
Se cumplen diez días de la desaparición de la joven Diana en Galicia y aumenta la inquietud de sus familiares. Los vecinos participarán mañana en una nueva batida por la zona.
Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
UNA SEMANA SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JÓVEN

La Guardia Civil busca voluntarios para realizar batidas tras la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las labores de búsqueda de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal, continúan sin resultados.

Diana Quer, desaparecida en Galicia
UNA SEMANA SIN NOTICIAS DE LA JOVEN DESAPARECIDA

La Guardia Civil busca voluntarios para realizar batidas tras la desaparición de Diana Quer
Las labores de búsqueda de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal, continúan sin resultados. La Guardia Civil ha pedido voluntarios entre la ciudadanía para las batidas.

Frame 15.680686 de: Se retoman las labores de rastreo para encontrar a la joven desaparecida en Galicia
SE PERDIÓ SU RASTRO HACE UNA SEMANA

Se retoman las labores de rastreo para encontrar a la joven desaparecida en Galicia
Efectivos de emergencias han retomado las labores de rastreo para dar con algún indicio del paradero de la joven madrileña Diana Quer, cuyo rastro se perdió en A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña) hace justo una semana.

La madre de Diana Quer con una foto de su hija
SIGUEN ABIERTAS TODAS LAS HIPÓTESIS

Diana Quer, la joven desparecida en Galicia, no se llevó el DNI ni sus tarjetas de crédito
Se cumple una semana desde la desaparición de la joven madrileña Diana Quer, en el municipio coruñés de A Pobra do Caramiñal. Fuentes cercanas a la investigación aseguran no se llevó el DNI ni tarjetas de crédito.

La joven desaparecida
CARTA ABIERTA EN FACEBOOK

La hermana de la joven desaparecida en A Pobra: "Quitadme todo lo que tengo, pero a mi hermana devolvédmela sana y salva"
Valeria Quer, hermana de Diana María Quer, desaparecida el pasado lunes en A Pobra, en La Coruña, señala en un texto las dificultades por la que ha pasado su familiar y que ha conseguido superar con "una sonrisa", y pide que vuelva porque hay muchas personas que la necesitan.

La joven desaparecida
VERANEABA EN LA ZONA CON LA FAMILIA

Se mantienen todas las hipótesis abiertas sobre la desaparición el pasado lunes de Diana Quer en A Pobra do Caramiñal, en La Coruña
Este viernes continúa, ya sin perros, el rastreo de la joven de 18 años, en el que también participan familiares y amigos.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Dic 2016)

*ALGUNOS DE LOS QUE SIGUEN DESAPARECIDOS 
*































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Dic 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



DQ


Spoiler



No os he leído todo, pero me llama la atención esto...



Arriqui_town dijo:


> La fuente sobre la hora de llegada del padre a Madrid y al Ministerio, por favor.



El día posterior a la noche de la desaparición de DQ, 22 de agosto, a las 11 de la mañana, Valeria llamó a su padre (que estaba en Benicasin, *solo*; varias veces he dicho que me llamó la atención este *solo*) y le dijo que DQ no había llegado; este le contestó que preguntaran a Heriberto (el vecino en Puebla que lleva el face de parte de madre?) o a ver si se había quedado en casa de Andrea (ahora sí, la famosa en este hilo), etc. Tras varias llamadas entre padre e hija menor (y otras), hizo las maletas y *Juan Carlos Quer llegó a Madrid a las 11 de la noche del día 22 de agosto*. Cambió maletas, hizo llamadas y a las 3 del día 23 se fue hacia Puebla (Galicia).

*LA FUENTE:* *Juan Carlos Quer en entrevista concedida a Espejo Público de A3, con vídeo en directo* 

(Está también en el historial mediático en A3 que he puesto en spoiler en el hilo anterior)






Poirot dijo:


> Por eso te digo Torrente B., a raíz de leer eso, hablé con este chico. Mi nariz de sabueso así me lo pidió ) Y me dijo que no, que no le dijo exactamente eso lo cual me dejó plof...



Claro, como para no quedarse plof! El caso es que no sé si creer más, menos o nada de la versión que te dio a ti (por qué habría de decirte la verdad?), de la que dio en su blog (por qué habría de mentir en su blog y no haberlo rectificado, siendo que ha escrito en él después?) o... 

En fin, como decías, contradicciones en todo, como en casi todos los casos de desaparecidos. ¿Opciones? Sinceramente, para mí (que no sé lo que sucedió), todas: desde una violación al azar a una escapada voluntaria, con o sin muerte posterior; todo cabe, incluso que no estuviera esa noche en la fiesta; y digo para mí porque no tengo pruebas fiables cien por cien de que fuera una cosa o de que no pudiera ser otra. Ya sé que otros sí tienen pruebas 100%, claro, y lo tienen más seguro, pero no es mi caso, por eso siempre digo que "creo que podría ser o que encaja en el esquema tal...".

Lo que sí es cierto que sus conexiones, modificaciones y usos de sus SIM y de sus redes sociales (la última, que yo sepa, ayer) dan a entender que o las usa ella o alguien que tiene interés en saber y/o en ir modificando cosas y/o en acceder a la mensajería privada...

Hay secreto del sumario para no entorpecer la investigación (supongo y supongo que seguirá habiéndolo) y no hay detenidos acusados en este caso (que podría haberlos con otros pretextos) y no debería haberlos porque habría que levantar el secreto y se desvelarían las pruebas o indicios con nombres y apellidos para que pudieran defenderse. 

Y así está la cosa; mientras tanto, hay criminales sueltos que se crecen ante los éxitos, mientras leen lo que decimos de ellos en muchos casos, eso seguro. Como es más que seguro que siempre que intervengan (no me refiero a este humilde foro, o sí), si es que intervienen, intentarán desviar el tema si les va enfocando. 





Poirot dijo:


> No había escrito Dr. Rosado algo sobre la captura de la conversación de Whatssapp? Pues ha desaparecido el mensaje o que?



Lo había escrito yo por error (era para un correo). Estaba leyendo y pegué mal. Sorry. Cuando leas esto lo borro. No me citéis este, por favor.







Galifornia dijo:


> A mi me pareció ayer que desaparecieron los ultimos de Torrente. Alguien más se fijó? Tmb puede ser q se me haya ido la olla







Arriqui_town dijo:


> Si, a mi también me pasó con un mensaje suyo que quería comentar y no lo encontré por ninguna parte.






Poirot dijo:


> Esto es un llamamiento a Torrente Ballester, por favor comparta con los demás todos esos privados sobre el tema que nos atañen, me parece que podría ser interesante.
> 
> Slds!!!!







daphne dijo:


> En ocasiones tiene esa sana costumbre.
> 
> Alguien me puede "iluminar" sobre el secreto de sumario? Es el 20 cuando se tiene que renovar o no?En caso afirmativo será que sí... In aeternum..








privacy dijo:


> Interesante lo de las fiestas de mierdaset.
> 
> Torrente tiene la sana costumbre de copiar todo antes de que misteriosamente desaparezca de la red y de borrar muchos de sus post.
> 
> En este foro sin ir más lejos acaba de desaparecer un tomo entero del hilo alcasser.






Poirot dijo:


> T.Ballester debe ser incómodo para según quienes.
> habrá que ser mas avispado y leerle antes que se borre




Solo suelo borrar en los dos hilos en los que he escrito sobre Diana Quer (el de Vlad y este). También lo hice en el de Asunta hasta que abrí mi propio hilo. En ambos casos avisé de que borraría por si cerraban los hilos (y sí, porque parece que incomoda a _álguienes_).

De todas formas, efectivamente, lo copio antes de borrar y no es necesario estar pendiente; lo dejo a disposición de los interesados en el sitio que creo adecuado: el hilo sobre desaparecidos que va en mi firma; lo pongo en spoiler (como la info publicada y destacable sobre todos los desaparecidos). En el caso de DQ, está todo lo que he escrito en burbu (excepto ese correo que puse aquí por error, y lo expliqué, sobre la captura del tfno); se puede ver en el hilo de desaparecidos desde el 22 de agosto que poníamos la primera búsqueda; pone sobre su spoiler DQ; los últimos están en las *páginas 41*, *página 42* y *página 43* (configuración del foro "de fábrica"). Todo esto, de una u otra manera, lo avisé varias veces.

Gracias a todos los interesados en que aparezcan los culpables y que no estén libres para seguir actuando. 

Disculpad por todo ello, si alguien se molesta. Un saludo.

Edito y copio en spoiler un post posterior que aclara sobre posibles "malentendidos" sobre hechos que se han producido después de este post.



Spoiler



En atención a los coforeros que no vieron y a los que pudieran estar "confundidos" y/o "confundiendo"...

El texto de correo que puse por error y borré (explicándolo) solo contenía una captura del antiguo "Morena ven aquí" y un interrogante sobre las horas de envío; la captura que yo puse no tenía nada que ver con la que hoy ha sacado EP.

*CAPTURA QUE YO PUSE*








*CAPTURA, PUBLICADA CON POSTERIORIDAD, EN EP*








Ah, ya puestos, otra curiosidad: la manipulación es evidente (la de los medios, digo); o quizá sea un "mensaje a quien proceda". No hay más que ver los fondos de pantallas y la imagen de DQ asociada en cada caso.






SOS DESAPARECIDOS. BALANCE 2015

El enlace:

http://[B]sosdesaparecidos.es[/B]/user_images/428498e0b6d98eab1c4a1da1277d8e2a839e7c.jpg

CLIC SOBRE LA IMAGEN PARA ACCEDER DIRECTAMENTE AL ENLACE




EN DIRECTO | Arranca el programa «Zona Cero». Iago García y Javier Romero analizan los 5 meses desde la desaparición de #DianaQuer


*https://www.facebook.com/lavozdegalicia/videos/10154871404285758
*




Poirot dijo:


> No me esperaba que salieran con lo de los narcos en el descampado y cambio de coche, eso está mas que descartado!
> Mas aún sabiendo que Diana iba camino a casa a cargar el movil.



Lo de los narcos..., descartado por los medios de cara al público...

Camino de su casa y cargaría el teléfono y seguirían ¿con qué? Yo esperaré a que salgan los previos al que ha salido. Ese "Luego seguimos", junto con ese ¡Joder!, a esa hora, no creo que corresponda a un simple "Me estoy quedando sin batería..." en una conversación intranscendente.




Galifornia dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Lo mejor el final con el parto de la vaca. Amills se reafirma. Yo ya no sé q pensar



Sí, lo del parto de la vaca es buenísimo, ¡qué recuerdos! (y qué poco se suele hablar de lo bueno y de los buenos).

Sobre Amills y sobre toda la emisión, yo destacaría "su opinión con el respeto de los investigadores" en referencia a que cree que *ya es el momento de que la familia pueda contratar investigadores y criminólogos privados*. Creo que es un aviso a navegantes y/o es que el momento de esa autorización pueda haber llegado. No creo que Amills diga eso sin consentimiento y/o mandado.




Supongo que desaparecerá, pero como curiosidad, por si le interesa a alguien, aquí os lo dejo a vuestra libre interpretación. Podría ser solo otro ejemplo más..., pero como por aquí anda gente de la zona, y dado el momento (y con tfno. del que dice es el asesino; borro el tfno y la foto) podría ser algo significativo, *por si coincide que alguien viera algo y pudiera decirlo a la GC*. 

*Lo pongo en spoiler y lo borraré*. 

*Por favor no me citéis el spoiler*.






Spoiler



*Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04
*
Joaquín mato y violó salvajemente a Diana Quer López la chica desaparecida en A Coruña ese día Joaquín estuvo en la feria en el pueblo




*Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04*


tengo pruebas de que el mató y violó a Diana Quer tengo incluso una grabación este es el numero de teléfono móvil de Joaquín -----------


*Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04
*
Joaquín Alcázar Escobedo es un yihadista terrorista, asesinno, violador y traficante de drogas vive en Valencia








daphne dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de ser una broma de pésimo gusto



Eso creo yo (aunque no descarto un intento de extorsión de la tal al cual o vaya usté a saber), por eso he dicho que es solo un ejemplo más; pero no perdemos nada por ponerlo un rato (mientras ando con otras cosas, luego lo borro) y por si coincide que nos lee alguien de la zona y va a los enlaces a ver la foto y les suena y pueden colaborar. O, incluso, si alguien sabe que las fotos puedan ser falsas o que el individuo estuviera en otro lugar esa noche. 

Muchos desaparecidos aparecen tirando del hilo de cosas como esta o similares...




Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, si ves todo el muro de tw de Soraya verás q tiene una inquina obsesiva con Joaquín. Le vale yihadismo como asesino. Le llama estafador, traficante, asesino. Vamos...cosas de teenagers enfadados. (Léase con ironía) pero de ahí a tener algo q ver con el caso...igual le debe 20 duros de porros y ya



Sí, si estamos de acuerdo. Y supongo que el tal ni existe, pero su twitter es de hace dos días y solo tiene 5 tuits. Supongo que es un loco que se la juega, pero por si acaso, coger la foto y por si alguien lo ha visto no cuesta mucho.



A ver, por lo principal que lo he puesto (insisto en que *borraré todos estos posts sobre este asunto*). Me suena raro que la supuesta "loca", con twitter de dos días, ha escrito solo hoy (todo seguido), todo sobre lo mismo y sobre todo sigue a la Policía Nacional, dándole acceso a la PN a mensajes directos en privado de inmediato y a su localización física instantánea. Espero que cierren esa cuenta o lo borre, pero ¿no os parece raro?







Spoiler



Avatar de azule	
azule azule está desconectado
Querido forero
Ignorar usuario

Fecha de Ingreso: 11-febrero-2016
Ubicación: Atlántida
Mensajes: 1.080
Gracias: 1.425
1.689 Agradecimientos de 748 mensajes
Iniciado por Torrente Ballester Ver Mensaje
Supongo que desaparecerá, pero como curiosidad, por si le interesa a alguien, aquí os lo dejo a vuestra libre interpretación. Podría ser solo otro ejemplo más..., pero como por aquí anda gente de la zona, y dado el momento (y con tfno. del que dice es el asesino; borro el tfno y la foto) podría ser algo significativo, por si coincide que alguien viera algo y pudiera decirlo a la GC. 

Lo pongo en spoiler y lo borraré. 

Por favor no me citéis el spoiler.




Spoiler( Click para ver )


Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04

Joaquín mato y violó salvajemente a Diana Quer López la chica desaparecida en A Coruña ese día Joaquín estuvo en la feria en el pueblo




Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04


tengo pruebas de que el mató y violó a Diana Quer tengo incluso una grabación este es el numero de teléfono móvil de Joaquín -----------


Soraya de la Mata
‏@sorayaesguapa04

Joaquín Alcázar Escobedo es un yihadista terrorista, asesinno, violador y traficante de drogas vive en Valencia







A esta chica le pueden haber suplantado la identidad o cualquier cosa.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 12:07 ----------

Iniciado por Torrente Ballester Ver Mensaje
A ver, por lo principal que lo he puesto (insisto en que borraré todos estos posts sobre este asunto). Me suena raro que la supuesta "loca", con twitter de dos días, ha escrito solo hoy (todo seguido), todo sobre lo mismo y sobre todo sigue a la Policía Nacional, dándole acceso a la PN a mensajes directos en privado de inmediato y a su localización física instantánea. Espero que cierren esa cuenta o lo borre, pero ¿no os parece raro?




Dejemos todoa aqui por si la chica nos lee y quiere denunciar.


CO-JO-NES!

Qué fuerte, Dios!




Galifornia dijo:


> Qué??? El frío??? Qué te pasa x dios!?




Galifornia, he puesto eso por si tú y otros más cercanos que tú a la zona (que sé que leen aquí) pudiera colaborar. He pedido que no se me cite eso... 

Gracias a todos los de buena voluntad.

Un saludo.


p.s. Me he quedado sin tiempo, pero luego borro.






Arriqui_town dijo:


> Qué no! que eso es matar al mensajero!
> ¿quién pública datos privados con la intención de callar comentarios que a algunos inciensados no interesa leer vete a saber por qué?
> 
> Venga, adivina adivinanza...
> ¿quien tiene un bicho en la panza?



_Tu quoque_, Arriqui_town?




De todas las contradicciones, para mí la más importante porque MIENTE sin duda es:

- Que al principio declaró que habían estado revisando todo y entre todas la ropa de Diana Quer solo había echado de menos un pantalón vaquero (tiempo después se diría que ese vaquero estaba en Madrid; en Madrid? :8.

- Después dijo que dos días después vio que estaba allí, encima de la cama, el pantalón rosa, el DNI, etc. Justificó el no verlo antes con que la GC le había dicho que no entrara allí (aunque no lo habían precintado).


Las dos cosas son imposibles, pero sabiendo que la GC revisó todo el mismo día, es evidente que no estaba el pantalón rosa en la habitación. Y hasta ahí puedo leer.

p.s. A ver si hay suerte y puedo dejarlo aquí 

Ah, y sobre los carteles, lo que dije en su día: creo que los primeros los sacaron sin autorización ni apoyo de nadie. Los de SOS salieron, vía digital, a la hora que pusimos en burbu (se puede ver en el 22 de agosto en el hilo de desaparecidos). Las impresiones las hace el que pone los carteles allá en donde los ponga, como con todos los desaparecidos.






ALCOY dijo:


> o tenemos que aceptar que hay una pantomima horaria a las 2,40 am en fiestas del pueblo y que los testigos amigos son todos falsos y que el wassap del morena ven aquí es falso y que los wassaps de esa noche a sus amigos de Madrid son falsos o no cuadra el entorno materno como mayordomo...
> solo cuadraría como manipuladora para otros fines... la guerra de los Quer... o más bien, la guerra de la Pinel..




O todo lo que has dicho es cierto, ¿no?; al menos con pequeñas diferencias, es lo que creo. 

p.s. Pero siempre nos quedará Taragoña con la Casita Azul. Reedición (si Danielator quiere).






Galifornia dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, aquí hay mucho q rascar



Sí; como mínimo hay que rascar que mientras estuvo solo en poder de la UCO no transcendió, pero llegó al juez, y ¡zasca!

También hay que rascar que encaja en un contexto del tipo "Me largo con tal dentro de una hora... AQUÍ EL SUSODICHO MENSAJE". Por lo tanto, ese mensaje, así, aislado de lo anterior, no significa que no quisiera irse ni lo contrario (esto lo metemos en capítulo conspiranoia y que ahí me las den todas).

Habrá que esperar, pero vamos que creo que esos mensajes los tiene todo el grupo de whatsapp que eran varios.




MaraL dijo:


> Creo que el artículo transmite precisamente lo contrario, que ese mensaje salió en los medios y no lo conocía ni el juez...
> 
> ( Tú en tu post señala que " pero llegó al juez, y ¡zasca!", como si el juez lo hubiera filtrado )




Ah, bueno, yo es que había entendido que el juez lo conoció hace dos semanas y que los medios lo han publicado esta semana. Incluso así yo no he dicho que lo haya revelado el juez: hay muchos con tantas posibilidades de hacerlo o más... Digo que llega al juez ¡y zasca!

Cito del texto de dónde sale mi creencia:


_*Esta semana conocíamos, tal y como ha publicado ESdiario, cinco meses después, un nuevo mensaje inédito*, enviado por Whatsapp por Diana Quer la noche que desapareció vuelve a dar un giro a la investigación de la joven.

...
Sin embargo, *esta semana trascendía un nuevo mensaje que hacía público Antena 3 *y el que Diana escribió textualmente "me estoy quedando sin batería, en cuanto llegue a casa cargo y seguimos". 

...
Según las fuentes consultadas, *el nuevo juez del caso, Félix Isaac*, ha mostrado su estupefacción por el contenido de este mensaje. ¿Por qué? sencillamente porque *hasta hace solo dos semanas no tenía conocimiento de la existencia del mismo*._





Desde luego que el contexto fiesta, "Dora, la exploradora", etc. tiene mucho peso y no se debería descartar, pero...

"Hay muchos contextos y están este". 

Otro contexto es la trata de personas (no confundir con trata de blancas; aunque lo incluye, es más amplio); y en España se está dando la trata de personas, no solo de inmigrantes, ni mucho menos... 

Mirad, por poner un ejemplo, un caso que nos trae "locos" a los interesados en ayudar en estos temas. Es de ahora mismo...


*17.01.2017.- La familia de la joven teme por su vida, tras asegurar que ha sido inducida a salir del país desde varios meses antes de cumplir la mayoría de edad*





La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, *asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero*».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar *se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto*».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. 

Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, *los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas»*. Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.





Esto también es contexto, joven VULNERABLE E INFLUENCIABLE, que año y medio antes de cumplir la mayoría de edad empieza a ser convencida para irse de casa al extranjero; cumple los 18, se va a una supuesta fiesta, desaparece y envían desde su móvil (no se sabe quién) un whatsapp, manifestando que más tarde volvería a comunicarse, pero no lo ha hecho, etc... (¿Para tener unas horas?). 

*CUALQUIER PARECIDO CON EL CASO DIANA QUER ES PURA COINCIDENCIA (O NO?)
*


Yo tengo claro que, dando prioridad a contexto fiesta, hay que estudiar también el contexto de criminales, mafiosos, traficantes, etc., porque también estamos en ese contexto.





Arriqui_town dijo:


> Yo creo que Diana se encontraba vulnerable por la edad, y por su situación familiar y personal.
> 
> Para mi se hace inseparable que su forma de conducirse desembocase en cualquier cosa que le ocurriera pero no en el sentido de que abandonase su casa de forma voluntaria o "abducida".
> 
> Su vulnerabilidad era precisamente lo que la hacía dependiente de los suyos en mi opinión, por muy harta que estuviera de sus padres y su guerra.




La mayoría de desapariciones voluntarias de menores y jóvenes son por discusiones y/o enfados y/o escapadas con intenciones temporales, y suelen tener el apoyo y/o inducción de alguien. Si en "el camino" no se tuerce algo, suelen volver porque suelen ser dependientes de familiares y amigos. Si fueran inducidas (tipo enamoramiento previo, etc.), y si la bronca fuera "decente", desaparecen unos días en muchos casos.

Pero en DQ lo de inducida dice Alcoy que no lo era o no tenía pinta de serlo, así que no será así; yo no lo sabía.

Nos quedan Taragoña y Dora, entonces, ¿no?





En Espejo Público no encuentro el programa completo del día 17. 

Los veo todos menos el de ese día. ¿Os pasa lo mismo o es cosa mía?

*ESPEJO PÚBLICO - Ver vídeos y capítulos online - ATRESPLAYER TV
*


Ese día, entre otras cosas bastante interesantes, creo que la madre de la amiga que recibió el whatsapp de voz dijo que esos mensajes ("Me estoy quedando sin batería, en cuanto llegue a casa cargo y seguimos" y previos) los recibieron todos los amigos del grupo, entre ellos, su hija. Lo escuché en una grabación y lo buscaba para enlazar aquí el original de este asunto. Pero el fragmento que veo (en noticias) no lo contiene.


*ANTENA 3 TV | Un nuevo mensaje del móvil de Diana Quer demuestra que la joven quería volver a casa la noche de su desaparición
*





Arriqui_town dijo:


> Ya te leí el otro día y no sabia que la conversación con el chico de clase la tuvieran en el grupo de whatsapp de clase. Pensaba que era una conversación entre ellos solamente.
> Día 17, voy a buscarlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2017 at 15:47 ----------
> ...



Al activar ese vídeo me sale que no está disponible. En el enlace que he puesto, que da acceso a todos los programas, los veo todos menos el del día 17. No sé si es cosa mía o qué.





Arriqui_town dijo:


> Ese día sólo está Bernardo, Arantxa no está
> Debió ir otro día.



O declarar en otro medio, o las dos cosas; no sé...

*El día 18 en EP* 

Caso DQ empieza

02.09.35

*Arantxa empieza

02.13.50

Extracto*

_Yo he tenido contacto directo con la persona que... que escribió, que se escribió Diana por última vez... y y hmmm... y me consta que, una vez que ya salió de la feria, le escribía a su amigo diciéndole "Gordi, estoy subiéndome a casa, me voy a quedar sin batería [...]" que cinco minutos antes ya estaba teniendo una conversación con este chico, diciéndole que bueno que ella se subía para casa, que iba solita, que se iba a quedar sin batería [...] como veinte minutos antes, quince minutos antes empieza una [la] conversación..., *ella conversa con él y con otros chicos paralelamente* [02.16.08], *entre otros mi hija, que no le contesta porque estaba dormida* [...]_

Y sigue con que le había dicho al mismo chico que el día siguiente iba a salir con unas amigas, y con otras cosas. 

No parece quedar claro que fuera el mismo chat (o sí, cualquiera sabe lo que sabe esta de paralelamente). Fuera o no la misma conversación, lo que sí *dice es que DQ iba hablando con otros, además del chico conocido y la hija de Arantxa*...

Por otra parte, da a entender que ella (Arantxa) lo sabe desde el mismo día o siguiente, y dice que habló entonces con el chico y varias veces después; la última, hace pocos días. 

En fin..., que no me creo que la UCO no lo tenga bastante atado, y sobre el juez, pues supongo que también. ¿Filtradores? ¿Por qué no del entorno judicial o de los receptores del mensaje o de las madres mismamente, previo asegurarse de que lo tiene el juez para que se "diluya" el origen de la filtración?





MaraL dijo:


> Los círculos rojos parecen la línea de conversación en el móvil, y los amarillos dónde ocurrieron los sucesos...




Efectivamente, ha reflejado la línea de conversación del whatsapp (no de sucesos).


















Galifornia dijo:


> No me refiero a quién filtra el whatsapp, sino a quién filtra lo q reprende o no el juez a la UCO. Ahí no cabe ni madre ni receptor ni perrito q le ladre.
> Respecto a los receptores de ese whatsapp. La captura inicial ponía "Diana clase" no era un chat de grupo. Entiendo q iba hablando con más gente en otros chats paralelos




Ya, pero yo había contestado a Arriqui sobre ese lío de transcripciones que nos traíamos sobre si otros lo conocían; parece que Arantxa, sí; y sobre los demás, lo dudo; en todo caso, conocerían otras cosas.

Sobre la curiosa supuesta filtración del supuesto malestar del supuesto nuevo juez, tengo "hipótesis" que no voy a decir ahora, que no voy a estar para borrar y eso y no siempre tenemos el hilo tranquilo y sin problemas; luego ya otro día "si eso" las digo. Todo sea por la PAZ.



Os dejo mi duda más grande de esta semana, aunque ya la dije en su día, por si se os ocurre algo. Aparte algunos tuit que muestran fotos de una supuesta DQ en África (yo no veo el parecido), está esto otro...

Estos dos twitter, que solo tienen tuit sobre DQ y poco más, fueron denunciados; siguen activos (con porno infantil incluida como pretexto)...

¿A quién fueron denunciados? Creo que a la PN.

Elena Kindowf (@elena_kindowf) on Twitter


Soraya de la Mata (@sorayaesguapa04) on Twitter

Tengo la idea que la descoordinación y enfrentamiento GC vs PN está haciendo que se pierda info importante; no sé...




La agencia...

Tras varias intervenciones en TV sobre el caso DQ, estando bien enterada del caso, y tras un silencio mediático sepulcral (todas las TV son clientes), me llama la atención que *Diana Quer sigue siendo una modelo seleccionable en Golden Agency*.






Galifornia dijo:


> Pues yo necesito saber esas hipótesis tuyas. Espero ansiosa tu punto de vista. En serio.



Pues no sé si es importante en este caso, pero ahí va...

*Galifornia*, me decías eso en respuesta a esto que yo había dicho:


_*Sobre la curiosa supuesta filtración del supuesto malestar del supuesto nuevo juez, tengo "hipótesis" que no voy a decir ahora, que no voy a estar...*; luego ya otro día "si eso" las digo. _


Mi hipótesis es que esa supuesta filtración es más que falsa: un intento de manipulación gigantesco. Mis razones para pensarlo están en las características y situaciones del desfile de jueces por el Juzgado de 1ª Instancia e Instrucción de Ribeira, que es el que lleva la instrucción del caso de DQ; a saber:

- *Nieves Corral Montes*, que se trasladó a Betanzos.

- *María Marta Guillemet García*, que estuvo interina y duró "naymenos".

- *Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez*, que pasó a ser y *es en la actualidad el titular*, pero que en el momento de las quejas tenía permiso por motivos personales: no estaba, ni es nuevo, ni se pudo quejar (tiene excelentes relaciones y colaboraciones con la UCO, _creo_).

- *Ana María Rodríguez Piorno*, que en el momento de las supuestas quejas era jueza en funciones. 

NO HAY NUEVO JUEZ

"Se dice, se oye, se comenta..." que *la jueza en funciones no se hizo cargo de instruir sobre el caso Diana Quer*, sino que se limitó a recibir pruebas y firmar autorizaciones urgentes si surgían. No entendió del caso. 

Luego, *no hay nuevo juez para quejarse*. Y la jueza que había, cuando dijeron que se había molestado, ni era nueva, ni se había molestado... ni en hacerse cargo del caso.

*c.q.d.* (o algo así)


p.s. Si los jueces... y tal.





Arriqui_town dijo:


> Se filtra el contenido del bolso que llevaba Diana Quer: su madre tenía razón - ESdiario
> 
> Los investigadores están convencidos de que todos los detalles de las horas previas a su desaparición podrían revelar datos determinantes para resolver el caso. Tres objetos, una conclusión.
> 
> ...



Venga, bah, yo mismo te lo descifro 

_Presuntamente..._

*La madre de Diana Quer se autodá la razón, filtrando información sobre lo que la madre dice que llevaba su hija en el bolso *

Para justificar lo que DLP declaró en su día, aparece ahora un vídeo de días anteriores a la desaparición, que siempre estuvo visible y que muestra el bolso descrito por la madre, como justificación a que DQ no llevaba la noche de la desaparición el bolso encontrado en casa (días después de la desaparición), y que DQ no llevaba _kit_ de supervivencia. FIN DE LA CITA.



Y vamos con lo que no interesa o interesa poco... y a pocos; pero como en toda investigación lo que se dice no es, pues por "llevar la contraria"... 

Al final, un resumen, por si os queréis saltar los detalles...

RECORDANDO Y AMPLIANDO

En la cuenta principal de twitter de DQ, en dos días (y en dos fases, como siempre) se ha producido la curiosidad de siempre: seguir, dejar de seguir, y vuelta a seguir y _parriba pabajo_...

*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


*25 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*57*.


Nuestra NisssA y nuestro Telmo siguen igual, el nuevo usuario de noviembre, igual.

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Sigue cerrado el ask de V., como decíamos hace casi un mes.

Siguen inactivos en RRSS los que dijimos en otros momentos, pero sigue activo el del "pino".

Sigue cerrado el usuario *amigo de DQ, Telmo*; y ya *ha borrado sus tuits*, pero siguen en la red algunos de los que DQ y otros le dirigían...

*@Telmuus*

Y añado...

Dudo que no hayan accedido al teléfono. Según mi humilde opinión, podrían estar empezando a _concienciar sobre justificar pagos sin que se tengan por ilegales_...

MÁS. Dicen que la noche de la desaparición de DQ, además de los whatsapp, accedió a una página web (EP de ayer). Curiosamente la web que sigue teniendo en venta los servicios como modelo de DQ, que era la que tenía el correo que se puso como remitente quien lo envió a SOS, haciéndose pasar por DQ...; decía que DQ visitó una web poco antes de desaparecer, y poco después de desaparecer desde una web enviaron un correo a DQ (¿era una respuesta o una _justificación no pedida..._?).

RESUMIENDO

Lo de que ya estaba llegando la hora de que se permitiera a *la familia que participara en la investigación de forma privada*, junto con *DQ visitar una web* momentos antes de desaparecer, *recibir DQ un correo de una web* momentos después; *enviar a SOS un correo con remitente el que conoce esa web*; mantener en *esa web la venta de DQ*; que bastante tiempo después de desaparecer el teléfono estuviera en línea, recibiera whatsapp y se marcaran como leídos; que *el pantalón desaparecido en Puebla estuviera en Madrid*, junto con que *el teléfono conectó desde Madrid varias horas después de desaparecer*, con tiempo y forma compatibles para desplazarse desde Puebla a Madrid en coche...; sus movimientos en sus redes sociales, por parte de quién las mueva, y un largo etcétera, como poco da qué pensar.





Tras el impacto del face, expuesto por Alcoy, voy con aquello a lo que venía...

Hablando de twitter, tal como sospechábamos, por la secuencia (antes de terminar mañana, miércoles, habría cambios significativos), y, aunque en este foro parece que no interesa o interesa poco, vamos... 

RECORDANDO Y AMPLIANDO

En la cuenta principal de twitter de DQ...


*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


*25 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*57*.


*31 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*4*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.



*14 de febrero de 2017, día de San Valentín*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.


*Respecto al 31 de enero, mantiene los tuits, se mantienen sus seguidores, pero ella sigue a 1 más. ¿Alguien que utilice twitter puede explicárselo sin la intervención de la cuenta del usuario?*


Nuestra NisssA y nuestro Telmo siguen igual, el nuevo usuario de noviembre, igual.

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Ha vuelto a abrirse el ask de V., que llevaba cerrado más de un mes.

Siguen inactivos en RRSS los que dijimos en otros momentos, pero sigue activo el del "pino".

Sigue cerrado el usuario *amigo de DQ, Telmo*; y ya *ha borrado sus tuits*, pero siguen en la red algunos de los que DQ y otros le dirigían...

*@Telmuus*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Dic 2016)

*
MARCHA SOLIDARIA POR FERNANDO FALCÓN QUEVEDO
*










Spoiler



*MARCHA SOLIDARIA*

LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA 

Veinte días después, continúa la búsqueda de Fernando Falcón Quevedo, desaparecido el 13 de noviembre en Agüimes.

Todas las actuaciones realizadas hasta el momento han sido infructuosas.

La familia realizará una marcha solidaria este domingo 4 de diciembre a las 12h del mediodía en el municipio de Agüimes, saliendo desde la Residencia de Mayores (junto a la Estación de Guaguas) hasta la Plaza de la Iglesia.

La familia y los amigos de Fernando invitan a todo el que lo desee a participar en este recorrido.

Para difundir y promover esta marcha solidaria la familia ha contratado un vehículo con altavoces, que en la mañana del 3 de diciembre recorrerá las calles de los pueblos colindantes informando e invitando a los vecinos a la participación y repartiendo fotos de Fernando a pie de calle.

Animamos, a todos los ciudadanos que lo deseen, a acompañarnos el domingo 4 de diciembre a las 12h del mediodía al municipio de Agüimes.




DQ


Spoiler



*Cometa*

_En el Telediario de Telecinco Malena Guerra confirma, desde el Departamento de Ingeniería de Criminalística de la GC, que antes de tirar el móvil al mar intentaron doblarlo y que hubo seis intentos de desbloqueo.


*El móvil llegó en un recipiente con agua de mar, el mismo en el que había estado los últimos dos meses debajo del puente de Taragoña. Se trasladó así porque el enemigo del móvil no es el agua. Los técnicos nos cuentan que lo peligroso es al sacarlo, cuando entra en contacto con el aire y comienza la oxidación, y la batería puede producir un cortocircuito*.

En el enlace está el vídeo de la noticia:
Los secuestradores de Diana intentaron borrar información comprometida de su móvil_

:8:


¡LO QUE SABEN DE CONSERVACIÓN DE TELÉFONOS LOS MARISCADORES GALLEGOS NÓMADAS, OIGA!






ALCOY dijo:


> Se entiende que no es un proceso de oxidación fulminante... así que supongo que el mariscador no llevo el teléfono dentro de un acuario al cuartelillo...
> lo llevaría al aire... y posteriormente los picoletos lo meterían en el tupperware a recomendación de los técnicos de Madriz...
> 
> 
> os descentráis con el ruído...




Pero nos descentramos con buena intención, eh?

A mí lo que me choca es creer lo que nos dicen del móvil y RRSS para datar horas y puntos de salida y llegada y whatsapp y tal; pero descartar el móvil, las RRSS, etc. para todo lo demás. Vamos, que creerse que alguien tiró el móvil a la ría por el puente o que lo sacó el mariscador nómada y transportarlo en agua marina de la ría (tócate los cojones), que lo entregó varias horas después y no se oxidó y cómo lo encontró?; eso, ya puede cesar el ruido, que no me lo creo. Pero vamos, que llegaron a 7 intentos en ese tiempo, que se lo pregunten al de la manzana... 

Súmale que el teléfono era el de DQ desde el primer momento porque el padre lo confirmó por teléfon, se supone que por el IMEI. Pregunto: ¿sabéis el IMEI del teléfono de vuestros familiares o amigos, si no sois los titulares del mismo? Si no sois los titulares no os lo dan. Y si lo sois, entonces, Apple os da la contraseña. 

Además, hay muchas maneras de recuperar esos datos...

Dios, cuánto disparate nos cuentan! Ruido es algo...

Bueno, la justificación a carteles temprano, sospechas muy pronto y tal, viene dada porque había bastantes indicios de una inminente fuga o algo peor...


*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*

p.s. Y, como dije más atrás, no estoy en la hipótesis de la madre, que conste...





MaraL dijo:


> He leído por aquí varias veces lo de los carteles, y si no es mucho preguntar: a qué hora tenían entonces los carteles???
> 
> porque parece que la denuncia fué sobre las 12,30 en Boiro ( o eso creí leer), y un cartel, teniendo foto a mano: 10 minutos como mucho en un ordenador... llevarlo a una copistería y en menos de 1/2 hora tienes ya 100 carteles para pegar por medio pueblo y parte de otro...
> 
> a qué hora estaban preparados los carteles??




El cartel de SOS se publicó a las 10:16 del 22 agosto 2016. Lo puedes ver en el spoiler de *este post del mismo 22 en el que publicábamos la desaparición* como una más.

Pero ten en cuenta que SOS no hace público un cartel sin tener confirmación de la denuncia ante la GC o en Comisaría y los permisos de familiares y fuerzas de seguridad, así como argumentos suficientemente comprobados para creer que es una desaparición. Ese cartel, como todos los de desaparecidos en SOS, era y es digital; listo para que lo imprima quien lo quiera imprimir y lo ponga quien lo quiera poner. Mientras tanto, alguien había puesto otros carteles (antes de las 10:16).






Enmas dijo:


> No es tan difícil saberlo, si se conserva la caja del teléfono, ahí viene el IMEI, junto con el código de barras.



Esto es como lo de ¿Pero hubo alguna vez... alguna jovencita que dejara atrás la caja de su iPhon 6, y, encima, en casa del padre, siendo que su relación con él era como poco distante?

Además, que ese teléfono... ¡que no cuela!

Yo no creo que intenten tapar nada de la familia; creo que intentan tener pruebas irrefutables y, como digo siempre: lo que se dice no es y lo que es no se dice.

Ah, y pudo desaparecer la noche 21-22, pero no necesariamente a la hora que se dice ni en el lugar, o sí; eso es indiferente, creo; aunque sí creo que importa que se publicara muy pronto porque había indicios más que justificados de que era una desaparición, solo hay que leer/ver la entrevista que he puesto del padre.





Danielator, qué bien lo explicas.

Creo que nadie duda de que a primeras horas de la mañana estaban poniendo carteles; muchas veces se ha planteado el porqué de denunciar y poner y carteles tan pronto. En ese sentido saqué lo de los carteles, aunque el tema carteles en sí me parece interesante, me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión sobre lo que yo creo que justifica el "tan pronto". Lo repito para "facilitar el asunto", por si a alguien le interesa.


Bueno, la justificación a carteles temprano, sospechas muy pronto y tal, viene dada porque había bastantes indicios de una inminente fuga o algo peor...


*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*



p.s. Alcoy, no te rías tú ahora: el ruido, el ruido...




ALCOY dijo:


> No me río, Torrente...
> Lo de esta sra es lamentable...
> 
> ¿por qué pone carteles tan pronto?
> ...




Pues la verdad es que para mí no es suficiente, Alcoy: me sorprendes con esto y, con todos los respetos, pienso que te equivocas. 

Al margen de autorías y de si DQ está viva o muerta, cosas sobre las que yo no tengo opinión formada ni ninguna hipótesis, lo que yo sí diría es que  la respuesta menos diplomática es que a esta señora se le escaparían, al menos, unos 14.000 euros mensuales, si la sentenciaran de dejadez... 

Esta señora parece ser que cobra un usufructo que supongo superior a 8.000 euros mensuales más 2.000 por cada hija y 2.000 por compensatoria (esta es para toda la vida, es heredable por las herederas del padre, que deben seguir pagando si él transmite la herencia). 

Si apareciera la hija muerta serían 2.000 menos al mes; pero si le quitaran la custodia de la otra y se demostrara dejadez, podría perderlo todo. *Seamos serios: estamos hablando de que esta señora podría perder millones de euros*.


De ahí que* la entrevista que he puesto del padre -y más en concreto el fragmento que he transcrito-* me parezcan cruciales para la investigación, al margen de que los autores pudieran ser los faunas de la zona, cosa que no descarto, ya que los sicarios se agarran a cualquiera para derivar servicios por hacer o ya hechos por depravación previa.

Y sigo apostando por escapada voluntaria (para unas horas o días) y posterior intento de canje por personas o por dinero o por explotación, al margen de que ya estuviera viva o muerta. Vamos, la típica trata de personas (no necesariamente de blancas, pero sin descartarla) por expertos o sobrevenidos.


p.s. Sobre cómo hacen algunos las detenciones de yihadistas y sobre el 11M y los teléfonos y tal, de lo que habláis a veces, iba a decir algo, pero no, que me pongo malo.





ALCOY dijo:


> Pues mejor me lo pones, Torrente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ir por partes... y poniendo el *presuntamente en todo*, que no quiero líos...

En las declaraciones a las que me refiero, del padre de DQ, yo sí veo algo muy distinto a las de cualquier divorciado, quemado con su ex (y creo que ha sido muy suave con su ex, pero esa es otra cosa); ni tampoco veo unas declaraciones similares a las de los padres de otros desaparecidos (y créeme que conozco varios casos directos, que nada tienen que ver con SOS). 

*Lo que el padre de DQ dice en esa entrevista es de una gravedad extrema *y, que yo sepa, no tiene antecedentes mediáticos en España: *antes de la desaparición, en los últimos días, Juan Carlos Quer había recibido llamadas muy preocupantes*, mucho mucho... Por otros fragmentos se sabe que no eran de Diana (llevaba más tiempo sin hablar con ella); podrían ser de Valeria, de amigos, de familiares y/o de enemigos. Lo veo muy grave, y sin descartar su relación con el "Morena, ven aquí", por la supuesta relación de esta gente con portugueses, etc... Lo voy a repetir...

*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*




Sobre los 7 intentos y tal..., aparte de que la entrevistadora dice cosas que se asignan a los investigadores y vaya _usté _a saber..., tenemos:



- UN MARISCADOR NÓMADA QUE SABE LA REOSTIA DE CONSERVACIÓN DE MÓVILES AHOGADOS.

- Un teléfono que "está y se le espera" en donde estaba y se le encontró, en el momento oportuno por el oportuno "nómada".


- GRABACIÓN EN DIRECTO PARA EMITIR EN UN INFORMATIVO (no en una tertulia) en el *Departamento de Ingeniería de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil, donde trabajan con el teléfono de Diana Quer*, y con los GC a cara descubierta y CON SECRETO DEL SUMARIO.


*¿De verdad que, con todo esto, no veis mensaje "a quién proceda"?*

Pues si lo unimos con la entrevista al padre (que he repetido varias veces "para que la vea quien proceda, o no" y que no interesa a nadie) y si se escucha "desde la distancia de los prejuicios"..., y se une a una web, y a otras cosas relacionadas, sin descartar a "los de la fauna", que encajarían a la perfección (sugiero que los busquéis como modelos y/o aspirantes en agencias y tal), y con esto y bizcocho... eso.





MaraL dijo:


> *"(sugiero que los busquéis como modelos y/o aspirantes en agencias y tal)"*
> 
> :8::8:
> 
> a todos???




A los que dan "la talla" de modelo 



privacy dijo:


> Torrente
> 
> Pero quieres decir que en el supuesto que mencionas nos estaríamos moviendo desde el principio con unos horarios falsos?




Quiero decir que los horarios, el sitio y las posibles causas no se relacionan con ningún indicio fiable que haya sido publicado, y que yo no me las creo (te pongo un ejemplo real, vivido por mí, en spoiler). 

Quiero decir que había llamadas previas al padre, relacionadas con la desaparición... y creo que un mensaje a los posibles "raptadores", tras la marcha voluntaria, aunque solo fuera para echar un polvo o una dosis de juerga desaparición breve...

OFF TOPIC



Spoiler



ALGO SOBRE UN CASO REAL, VIVIDO EN DIRECTO, CON FINAL FELIZ

Delante de mis ojos (bueno, a mis espaldas y en un parque), desapareció una amiga de mi hermana peque (las dos de 5 años); sus padres muy amigos de mi familia y míos. Orden: dar algunos datos erróneos, que tenían su razón de ser, pero que ni los padres saben, pero que convenía difundir. Entre otros, eran las 7 de la tarde; se dijo que las 9 de la mañana.

Este caso es uno de los que me marcó porque entonces yo ejercía mi primera carrera y era maestro del hijo de los que resultaron ser los secuestradores (padre e hijo); el padre estuvo en varias reuniones escolares durante los cinco meses que duró la desaparición...










Danielator dijo:


> Dora vuelve a casa! Me lo ha dicho ALCOY.
> ...



*A mí me avisáis cuando vuelva el primo.*

Y vamos con lo que no interesa o interesa poco, que ya tengo pillado cuando cambian y lo he visto en directo... 

RECORDANDO Y AMPLIANDO

En la cuenta principal de twitter de DQ, en dos días (y en dos fases, como siempre) se ha producido la curiosidad de siempre: seguir, dejar de seguir, y vuelta a seguir y _parriba pabajo_...

*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


*25 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*57*.


*31 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*4*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.



Nuestra NisssA y nuestro Telmo siguen igual, el nuevo usuario de noviembre, igual.

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Sigue cerrado el ask de V., como decíamos hace más de un mes.

Siguen inactivos en RRSS los que dijimos en otros momentos, pero sigue activo el del "pino".

Sigue cerrado el usuario *amigo de DQ, Telmo*; y ya *ha borrado sus tuits*, pero siguen en la red algunos de los que DQ y otros le dirigían...

*@Telmuus*


MÁS. Ahora se la han jugado fuerte en los medios: sale la amiga a decir más o menos: TE HE VISTO, SÉ DÓNDE VIVES, SÉ DÓNDE TRABAJAS... ¡BICHO! Ah (se me olvidaba), y que DQ les había dicho que volvía el domingo; no como a otros que les había dicho que volvía el lunes. Os recuerdo que esta amiga es de la que decía el del whatsapp que mentía y que se tenía que estar callada. Lógico, pues si parece ser que estaban enfadas DQ y ella... Y eso de que el padre había recibido llamadas que le tenían muy preocupado, relacionadas con la desaparición, y esa web que visitó y los 2 correos 2, uy uy uy.





ALCOY dijo:


> La Inci está tranquila... Torrente ya le ha comentado que la niña está bien y con su primo en Puerto Rico...




Alcoy, te has lucido: nada más lejos de la realidad, de lo que yo haya dicho o de mis suposiciones. 


Desgraciadamente, *no creo que DQ esté voluntariamente desaparecida*, otra cosa es la posibilidad de que se fuera con alguien "para un rato" o a Madrid, sin decirlo, por no haber conseguido que su madre aceptara volver a Madrid cuando ella quería, y que la cosa se torciera... Y por aclarar una vez más sobre *lo que pienso del primo*: creo que *debe de estar intentando resolver asuntos para encontrar a su prima*.


Por cierto, para los que dudáis sobre los whatsapp...

*Los whatsapp se pueden editar y modificar*, como se puede hacer con las copias de ellos. Para hacerlo, es necesario dar acceso con el teléfono a un ordenador. ¿Fue lo que sucedió en Madrid unas horas después de las que se dijo que fue su desaparición? ¿O sucedió en otro sitio y/o no sucedió?

Creo que *lo principal*, para encontrar a criminales en caso de desaparecidos, está en los antecedentes y en el momento; o sea,* datos anteriores* (para mí, destacan las discusiones familiares y las frases del padre sobre que antes de la desaparición había recibido llamadas que le tenían angustiado en relación con la desaparición, acceso a una web y correo de una web, etc.); *datos del momento y posteriores* (el whatsapp, quién, cómo y cuándo lo difunde; las contradicciones de los familiares y amigos; las pistas falsas en la búsqueda; y, sobre todo, esa conexión del teléfono en Madrid, el hallazgo del teléfono y su identificación en sitio indicado por mariscados nómada, el correo a SOS, los nuevos usuarios de RRSS, el uso de las RRSS de DQ, etc.). 

Desde luego que es distinto si se tratara de un *depredador al azar* (no me encaja con falta de pruebas); pero si fuera *algo planificado* (no dejaría huellas), y, si además, fuera *por encargo*, habría que buscar entre los "conocidos o próximos" que tuvieron en el momento una coartada perfecta (del tipo, _encargo crimen, la lío a cientos de kilómetros y paso la noche en el calabozo_).

¿Opciones? Creo que muchas; yo no descarto ninguna y no tengo datos para creer si DQ está viva o muerta. ¿Por la que me inclino? Por desaparición voluntaria (para un rato o días; quizá irse a Madrid con la idea de llamar después) y posterior rapto o secuestro.





unamasx dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> Os llevo leyendo hace un par de días o tres. Creo que el caso es muy complejo y no descartaría nada. No obstante, el tema del.mensaje del gitano es lo único fiable ya que el resto, además de diversas contradicciones, está en secreto de sumario.
> 
> Hay un amigo de D.P.D. que se define como su mejor amigo en octubre del 2016 con iniciales L.A (no es su nombre). Es rumano y cuyo hermano es D.S. Éste también se define como mejor amigo de D.P.D. en octubre del 2015 ( con foto junto a D.P.D en una feria)y también rumano residente en Orense.
> ...



Hola!

Supongo a los artistas-modelos que te refieres. Si son esos... Si lo de la sábana es mosqueante (algo sentado?), no lo es menos el "agarre" del respaldo del asiento del copiloto. 

Es lo que tienen los de la moda y los modelos, que son muy raros y hacen rarezas...

*El supuesto vídeo en cuestión para el que lo quiera ver, si no lo quitan antes o cierran* 


*Daphne*

_No consigo ver el vídeo ni reiniciando, pero pfffff...!! Madre mía, qué percal!!!_


Tienes que entrar como registrada en facebook, a ver si es eso lo que te falla.

Es interesante ver al Armani y al de Calvin Klein... :8: Por cierto, muy viajeros ellos a Madrid-Barajas.




*OFF TOPIC*

Y van tropecientas tergiversaciones o más... 

Ejemplo

*ALCOY*

_A ver Torrente que me lias..._

Lo siento; tú a mí, no.


_según tú el feriante DPD secuestro a la chica y se la entrego a unos modelos rumanos que se la llevaron viva enrrollada en una sábana al aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez y el primo por parte de padre ha ido a Puerto Rico a hacer gestiones pa liberarla..._

Lamento que te hayas confundido de autor de "tu novela".


_¿lo he entendido ya?_

No lo sé; no sé lo que has entendido; solo sé lo que dices.

Y lo que dices es una muy triste mentira tras otra en lo referente a mí y a lo que yo digo. Comprendo que en un foro como burbuja cabe todo, y más en la Guardería, también cabe el dar alas a los criminales que nos leen o lo contrario: hacer algo por los desaparecidos (gracias, burbuja). Pero, *por favor, Alcoy, ¿serías tan amable de buscarte otro personaje al que tergiversar, o incluso no tergiversar, si fuera posible? ¿O te aburres y quieres guerra o pretendes silenciarme en este hilo?* Si es así, te rogaría que lo dijeras claro, o no, como tú lo veas. *Estoy dispuesto a darte gusto*, incluso con divertimentos varios, pero en otro hilo; en este no.

Gracias, hagas lo que hagas.

Disculpad el OFF TOPIC, pero algunos, incluso en burbuja y en la Guardería nos tomamos muy en serio la tragedia de los desaparecidos y nos tomamos muy en serio a los criminales, que, con seguridad, nos leen.

p.s. Evidentemente, *borraré este post* para no entorpecer el hilo. *Os pido que no lo citéis, si es posible*.





ALCOY dijo:


> Peace and love...
> 
> Torrente, no sé que hipótesis defiendes porque igual nos hablas que el primo está en Puerto Rico haciendo unas gestiones para liberarla de secuestro mafioso contra el padre que igual nos hablas de otras cosas distintas como la trata de blancas...
> no sé si simplemente nos dices que esos mundos existen y que puede ser una posibilidad...
> claro que esos mundos existen aunque suele ser más común el trancazo de toa la vida...




Pues mantengo la misma hipótesis de siempre. La repito.

Me inclino por que alguien se ganó su confianza con promesas de un futuro mejor o cosas menos importantes; ella se fugó para un rato o días, o para irse a Madrid, aunque la madre no quisiera; me inclino por que subió a un coche con ese alguien y la cosa se torció, o que se subió en el autobús que pasa por la gasolinera a las 7 de la mañana, hasta el aeropuerto de Santiago, etc.; pero no descarto que pudiera ser fauna de la zona "a la caza". 

En resumen, *me inclino por fuga voluntaria con final de retención o secuestro y propuesta de canje por dinero o por personas* (concesión de extradiciones u otras). 

Esto sería factible tanto si está viva como si está muerta, pero habría que dar pruebas de vida, como correos-e, uso de RRSS, etc. Si además se quiere probar esa supuesta vida, alguien tiene que hacerlo. Pero no digo que sea el primo (podría ser el padre o no sé, pero acompañados, por supuesto, al menos por alguien del FBI o de Interpol); del primo digo que se ausentó de las RRSS, siendo ese su trabajo, y que me encaja con la búsqueda; pero no digo en dónde puede estar el primo, ya que no usando sus RRSS conocidas es difícil de localizar por los supuestos malos, si los hubiera; si yo tuviera que inclinarme por un sitio, lo he dicho muchas veces, me inclino por Portugal. 




*HABLANDO DE TELÉFONOS...

EL HACKEADOR HACKEADO*

*Se publican todas las herramientas de hackeo de iPhone del FBI. 3 febrero, 2017 a las 9:30 pm*

*Publicadas las herramientas de hackeo que tenía Cellebrite para iPhone*

Hace tres semanas, recogimos que *Cellebrite había sufrido un grave hackeo* en el que se obtuvieron 900 GB de datos, entre los que se encontraba información sobre los clientes que utilizaba en el servicio (gobiernos donde no se respetan derechos humanos, por ejemplo), así como las propias herramientas de hackeo. *Ese hacker ha liberado ahora todas las herramientas de crackeo del iPhone *que permitían aprovecharse de las vulnerabilidades que presentan los terminales de los de Cupertino.

...


p.s. A mí lo del vídeo me parece raro, pero más me parece un "trabajo", como un transporte de algún "alijo" o algo que de un cadáver. Esas cosas se llevan de otra manera y los vídeos se ponen en youtube, si acaso (no en su face, y menos si va un menor, que antes o después se podría ir de la lengua), y con mucha tierra mar y aire de por medio. 







Spoiler






ALCOY dijo:


> vídeo de Gabriela Rodríguez...
> 
> 
> Gabriela RodrÃ*guez ha publicado un vÃ*deo... - Gabriela RodrÃ*guez | Facebook






*ALCOY*



Spoiler



Mi humilde opinión...

Con ese enlace se llega a ese face en el que explícitamente dices...

Con lo que llevas dicho aquí, creo que no es difícil para ciertos individuos (que los podría haber en este y otros casos) saber más. 

Me parece muy arriesgado por tu parte y creo que bien deberías desligarlo o borrar de allí lo explícito...

Por favor no me cites este post. Dame alguna señal de que has leído esto y borro.








MaraL dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A ver si te refieres a este:

*Diana manifestó su deseo de marcharse horas antes de desaparecer*

Espejo Público ha hablado en exclusiva con una de las mejores amigas de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña desaparecida hace más de una semana en A Pobra de Caramiñal







ALCOY dijo:


> El estatus de desaparecido o de fuga voluntaria es muy cómodo para todos...
> 
> malos y buenos...
> 
> ...




Interesantes esos estudios para el caso de que estuviera muerta; aunque les falta el hormigón, entre otros; y les falta el modus operandi de sicarios, etc. Pero sí, bastante interesantes.

Por seguir con generalidades, hay *dos opciones: que esté viva o que esté muerta*. 

Que se sepa, *públicamente, no hay evidencias de ninguna de las dos cosas*, por lo que, si no las hubiera en secreto, hay que buscar según las dos opciones. 

Si las hubiera en secreto, *darían prioridad a la opción con evidencias*. Y, precisamente en este caso, en el que creo que están disponiendo de medios e interés más que suficientes, *o no tienen ni idea *(cosa que no creo, que hablamos de, supuestamente, implicados con el caso, además de los españoles, FBI, Mossad, MI6, Interpol, etc.) *o, si la tienen*, parece que el comportamiento de la familia (sin miedo a moverse por la misma fauna) y el de la investigación (sin registrar grietas y costas) indicaría que actúan por algún indicio (o más que indicio) de que está en otro sitio (viva o muerta). Así me parece a mí.








ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Claro; pero es que *el siguiente punto de referencia está a 600 kilómetros*, con dos referencias:* señal del teléfono en Madrid y pantalón desaparecido en Puebla*; ambos en Madrid. 

Que un teléfono del que se ha avisado que se queda sin batería se desconecte no es un punto de referencia (y si no se queda sin batería, tampoco). Suponiendo que el teléfono de la ría sea el de DQ, el teléfono en la ría no fue el siguiente punto de referencia; fue posterior y apareció en el punto de referencia que se dio como que "tenía que ser allí" y lo encontró un oportuno mariscador nómada. 

Que hay grandes mafiosos y mafiosas (hay mujeres) con redes del crimen organizado, sicarios y el tráfico de todo, que actúan entre otros sitios entre Málaga, Cádiz, Barcelona, País Vasco, etc., residentes sus cabecillas en Majadahonda, Pozuelo y Galicia es solo cuestión de hemerotecas; pero si fuera cuestión de otra cosa, en esos casos, el saber se paga..., el chantaje se usa...; normalmente, previa captura mediante el engaño de años incluso. 

Sin saber de pruebas de vida o muerte, sin conocer indicios fiables, me parece muy arriesgado descartar esta opción del crimen organizado, como lo sería descartar la fauna de la zona momento fiesta, o descartar entorno. Yo no dejaría suelto ningún cavo (con uve).






ALCOY dijo:


> Ya Torrente...
> pero ya has visto que en secuestro extorsivos la tasa de resolución y éxito es 100%.
> 
> A la UCO le sería muchísimo más fácil atrapar a alguien que estuviese haciendo mamonadas como una conexión desde Madrid o que dé Madrid y enviando e-mails a SOS DESAPARECIDOS que a un botachanclas como en el caso de Manuela Chavero...
> ...



Y no es menos cierto que, ante la duda, aparece "el cupable por adjudicación" muerto o suicidado, ¿como se busca en el caso Manuela Chavero?

Yo es que no me creo lo de whatsapp, ni lo de Malena Guerra ni que DQ iba sola hacia su casa, ni casi nada de lo que han dicho la madre, la hermana, la desaparecida amiga de la madre y la reaparecida amiga de Diana, que en realidad es más amiga de la hermana. 

Sí me creo que había llamadas al padre por las que estaba muy preocupado y que encajan (para él) con la desaparición. Que se utilizó entorno fiestas, etc...? Pues también me lo creo, sobre todo porque las pistas falsas son ideales en ese entorno, y tampoco descarto que fueran autores los de la fauna, por encargo, por entrepierna o por lo que sea. Es que yo, con lo que se sabe públicamente, no descartaría ninguna opción.

Ahora, que me pongas como ejemplo de caso resuelto el de Manuela, eso sí que no me encaja. Ese caso no está resuelto ni de coña, nada más lejos de la realidad.



MaraL dijo:


> El caso es que parece que había tenido discusiones con demasiada gente ( amiga de madrid incluída, y que se sabe ahora), y que esa noche estuvo con unos y con otros pero con nadie en concreto, quizás ese cúmulo de circunstancias es lo que el padre llamó situación vulnerable, y que la llevaron a hacer cosas que no hubiera hecho en otras circunstancias: irse sola a esas horas, volver a casa sola a las tropecientas mil..., salir de noche sin carga en el móvil suficiente..., y lo que tu dices: contexto fiestas y todo tipo de fauna, y una chica sóla en la fiesta con unos y otros pero con nadie en concreto desde que sale hasta que vuelve...



Había discutido con muchos más; a ver si salen...

Uno de los últimos, el de "Anoche no me odiabas"; otro, Jaber; otro, el que sabía que estaría en Madrid el lunes (ojo, que lunes era desde las 24 hh.). En fin...




*MaraL*

_Yo lo que no acabo de entender ( entre otras cosas, porque en líneas generales me parece todo bastante incompresible) es como una discusión puede ocasionar los ataques de ansiedad que se han contado, con implicación de los servicios de urgencias del barbanza, y la desaparición de Diana deje a ambas con la aparente serenidad con que aparecieron en los medios...
qué tema tan grave era objeto de discusión como para provocar lo que una desaparición no provoca???_ 

:Aplauso:


Con eso y con que Diana no estuvo ni se la esperaba en el hospital desde la consabida fuerte discusión, y con saber que Diana era la preferida de la madre (y viceversa), y con que "fuera Diana" pasa a ocupar su puesto la hermana (con declaraciones judiciales de infarto, "anuladas" por ya se sabe quién), y poco más..., con todos los entresijos y faunos que hubiere o no, ¡caso resulto!; pero ¿dónde está? Ahí está...


Pues eso: el antes; siempre, el antes... (también en el 11M, que siempre que digo esto me sacan el fatídico día); y del después, el dolor, si lo hubiera; y si no lo hubiera es porque nada se temiera... Solo falta el ¡sacar tajada por la vía que sea y se ha puesto difícil! Todo se andará. 






Galifornia dijo:


> Pero no se había cerrado la investigación tecnológica? Y por qué tienen tan claro entonces q se amplía el secreto? Estamos a primeros de mes aún.
> Yo sí me lo quiero creer pero vamos...haciendo muchos esfuerzos.
> No hablan con sus propias familias del tema, y se filtra a ES Diario.
> Aún así, venga, va, lo compro.
> Q nervios...



No, no; la investigación tecnológica no se ha cerrado; todo lo contrario: se ha abierto. 

*Mira este post*









Arriqui_town dijo:


> Esa noticia del choriceo realmente es de hace 3 meses. El problema no es que no quieran ayudar, pagando o sin pagar, es que nadie (ni Celebrite), conoce la vulnerabilidad del IPhone 6 todavía. El último al que accedieron de aquellos terroristas, fue el IPhone 5.
> 
> Apple paga hasta 350.000 dólares a quién le descubra la vulnerabilidad. Y todos los hackers del planeta trabajan en ello. Así que, ni con todo el oro del mundo se podría acceder, porque no se ha descubierto. Llegará, pero no se sabe cuando sonará la flauta.




La noticia que yo he puesto es del 3 de febrero de 2017, a última hora; vamos, de poco antes de ponerla en este hilo.

Yo creía que hacía unos 20 días que robaron la info y la tenía el tal hacker que he citado. No sabía que se había publicado antes, pero me interesa. ¿Tienes enlace? Se agradece de antemano.

Según leo en el enlace que he puesto (y se corresponde con otras info, para mí, fiables) ha sido el 3 de febrero cuando se ha hecho público el enlace de descarga para descargar "el material" necesario para hackear cualquier teléfono, incluyendo los iPHON de cualquier generación, y que está en la noticia que he puesto.

Edito. Copipego mi post del día 3 para facilitar la referencia...

*HABLANDO DE TELÉFONOS...

EL HACKEADOR HACKEADO*

*Se publican todas las herramientas de hackeo de iPhone del FBI. 3 febrero, 2017 a las 9:30 pm*

*Publicadas las herramientas de hackeo que tenía Cellebrite para iPhone*

Hace tres semanas, recogimos que *Cellebrite había sufrido un grave hackeo* en el que se obtuvieron 900 GB de datos, entre los que se encontraba información sobre los clientes que utilizaba en el servicio (gobiernos donde no se respetan derechos humanos, por ejemplo), así como las propias herramientas de hackeo. *Ese hacker ha liberado ahora todas las herramientas de crackeo del iPhone *que permitían aprovecharse de las vulnerabilidades que presentan los terminales de los de Cupertino.

...













Arriqui_town dijo:


> Aquí, en octubre:
> 
> Filtrado el firmware de Cellebrite para hackear móviles - ComputerHoy.com
> 
> Los IPhone 6 y 7 todavía están a salvo, dice. Se lo escuché decir a un especialista también, no se ha descubierto vulnerabilidad en los últimos modelos, ni Cellebrite que dispone de los mejores, ni nadie.




OK. Gracias. Pero ahí se habla de haber obtenido el _firmware_; y estoy de acuerdo con la compañía cuando dice en esa noticia que "Cellebrite alega que lo publicado en la web de McSira no es suficiente para crackear su software y poder crear un programa que permite acceder ilegalmente a otros teléfonos móviles, robados o no".

Sin embargo, ahora hablamos de algo que es completo. Quien tenga idea de cómo funciona puede bajarse las herramientas de esa dirección y comprobarlo (por ahora), siempre bajo su responsabilidad, claro. 

*Maral*, esa noticia que has puesta se refiere a unos fallos que ya fueron parcheados.


En todo caso, nunca dudé de que el acceso al teléfono era más que posible, y así lo he escrito aquí muchas veces... Vamos, que todo lo que se mueve por tierra, mar y aire es más que visible y audible para según quiénes... Tengo abierto un hilo, relacionado con esto, aunque no pongo mucho porque sé poco y/o porque pa'qué?






Decíamos allá por el día 3 de febrero, que fue cuando se publicó:

*HABLANDO DE TELÉFONOS...

EL HACKEADOR HACKEADO*

*Se publican todas las herramientas de hackeo de iPhone del FBI. 3 febrero, 2017 a las 9:30 pm*

*Publicadas las herramientas de hackeo que tenía Cellebrite para iPhone*

Hace tres semanas, recogimos que *Cellebrite había sufrido un grave hackeo* en el que se obtuvieron 900 GB de datos, entre los que se encontraba información sobre los clientes que utilizaba en el servicio (gobiernos donde no se respetan derechos humanos, por ejemplo), así como las propias herramientas de hackeo. *Ese hacker ha liberado ahora todas las herramientas de crackeo del iPhone *que permitían aprovecharse de las vulnerabilidades que presentan los terminales de los de Cupertino.

...


Bien, pues hoy se hacen eco muchos medios de la noticia; pero hoy ya ha desaparecido la herramienta en cuestión del enlace. Fue un par de días de fin de semana cuando estuvo disponible.

Parece que a Apple no le pasó desapercibido y... actuó desde que supo lo que había sucedido, ¿o no?

*APPLE DA DE BAJA SU HERRAMIENTA PARA COMPROBAR SI UN DISPOSITIVO FUE ROBADO. 02 de Febrero de 2017, 09:55*

La compañía* no explicó el motivo por el que eliminó el servicio Activation Lock* ni respondió a los comentarios de las redes y los medios.

...
*Apple dio de baja* su herramienta Activation Lock, la cual *permitía* introducir el número IMEI de un *iPhone*, iPad, iPod Touch o Apple Watch y *averiguar si estaba bloqueado*. De este modo, los compradores se podían asegurar de que el dispositivo que iban a comprar no fuera robado.

Activation Lock se activaba automáticamente tras encender Find My iPhone, una aplicación integrada en los dispositivos de Apple *para localizarlos en caso de extravío*. 

...
En la dirección de iCloud en la que se encontraba la herramienta ahora se lee un mensaje de error que señala que no se encontró lo que se estaba buscando. *La semana pasada, Apple también eliminó toda referencia a Activation Lock del soporte de Find My iPhone.

Apple no explicó el motivo por el que eliminó este servicio ni respondió a los comentarios de las redes y los medios.*

*Un informe* del sitio MacRumors *sugiere que el motivo de la desaparición de la herramienta puede haber sido un problema de seguridad que haya permitido a hackers desbloquear dispositivos*.


Y, para el caso que nos ocupa, como decíamos el día 3 y siguientes, se abre la opción tecnológica, de la que se dijo que se había abandonado...

Ya sabemos que hay muchas mentiras y ocultaciones en este caso (como debe ser, según cuáles), pero el acceder al iPhon parece que ha dejado de ser un problema, o no? Pues depende de lo que interese porque con decir que se había intentado tantas veces como sean necesarias para el borrado automático, nos lo cuentan así y tan a gusto...


p.s. Entre mañana y el miércoles de la siguiente espero cambios en cierto twitter; ya veremos...





OFF TOPIC

*Alcoy*

Si tienes teclado numérico, puedes abrir paréntesis (Alt+40 _del teclado numérico_) y cerrar paréntesis (Alt+41 _del teclado numérico_).

Ya sé que es una cosa que se sabe, pero por si acaso. Luego borro "si eso". 





MÁS OFF TOPIC 

Ninguno de los dos ceros te funciona?

Te había entendido que no te funcionaba el cero del teclado alfanumérico, pero...

Bueno, por si acaso... y por si te interesa, que cuando vuelva lo borro (ahora tengo prisa). Puedes desplegar el *teclado virtual* (supongo que utilizas windows). Es muy simple y lo puedes utilizar simultáneamente con el teclado físico:

Inicio
Programas
Accesorios
Accesibilidad.
Teclado en pantalla
Aceptar (si te ofrece más información o similar)









Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, esto t va a gustar. La página de búsqueda de D, la de la familia paterna, ha pasado a mejor vida. Hasta hace un par de días x lo menos seguía existiendo aunq sin movimientos pero ahora la han eliminado x completo.




Pues sí, me ha gustado; y, aunque hayas aclarado después, da igual a los efectos que yo me refiero con momentos y circunstancias de cambios en las RRSS (cité ayer la de twitter, pero pensaba en general).

En todo caso, por aclarar sobre facebook, mi visión del asunto: el *de la madre* se paró allá por un par de días después de cuando murió la abuela de DQ; ya habían hecho uno en el que escribía *Heriberto* y algunas veces la madre de DQ, que es el que hoy está cerrado (considero a ese face el de la parte materna, entre otras cosas, por su estilo, por las participaciones y por las páginas amigas, etc.); el *de Valeria*, inactivo desde agosto; el de la amiguísima "que lo fue" de la madre, *Marcela Motta*, que cierra y abre, según algunos posibles parámetros y en el que no hay señal de buscar a DQ; el *del primo, Juan Carlos Moreno Quer*, que se cerró a primeros de noviembre, cuando también dejó de usar twitter y otras redes, al tiempo que alguien abría otro face exactamente igual, con las mismas imágenes y textos, con la única diferencia de añadir una a en Diana (lo considero, el *face de búsqueda por parte de padre*, por las mismas razones que el de parte de madre), en donde quitaron hace como un mes al de la madre/Heri como página amiga y en donde dan mucho peso a la información agencia-correoSOS.

Y dicho esto, pues sí, Galifornia, me gusta porque me encaja; también me encajaría que volvieran a abrirlo.







Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, esto t va a gustar. La página de búsqueda de D, la de la familia paterna, ha pasado a mejor vida. Hasta hace un par de días x lo menos seguía existiendo aunq sin movimientos pero ahora la han eliminado x completo.




Pues sí, me ha gustado; y, aunque hayas aclarado después, da igual a los efectos que yo me refiero con momentos y circunstancias de cambios en las RRSS (cité ayer la de twitter, pero pensaba en general).

En todo caso, por aclarar sobre facebook, mi visión del asunto: el *de la madre* se paró allá por un par de días después de cuando murió la abuela de DQ; ya habían hecho uno en el que escribía *Heriberto* y algunas veces la madre de DQ, que es el que hoy está cerrado (considero a ese face el de la parte materna, entre otras cosas, por su estilo, por las participaciones y por las páginas amigas, etc.); el *de Valeria*, inactivo desde agosto; el de la amiguísima "que lo fue" de la madre, *Marcela Motta*, que cierra y abre, según algunos posibles parámetros y en el que no hay señal de buscar a DQ; el *del primo, Juan Carlos Moreno Quer*, que está inactivo desde primeros de noviembre, y que también llevaba el face de búsqueda de Diana que se cerró a principios de noviembre, cuando también dejó de usar twitter, su face personal/empresa y otras redes, al tiempo que alguien abría otro face de búsqueda de DQ exactamente igual al que llevaba el primo, con las mismas imágenes y textos, con la única diferencia de añadir una a en Dianaa (lo considero, el *face de búsqueda por parte de padre*, por las mismas razones que el de parte de madre), en donde quitaron hace como un mes al de la madre/Heri como página amiga y en donde dan mucho peso a la información agencia-correoSOS.

Y dicho esto, pues sí, Galifornia, me gusta porque me encaja; también me encajaría que volvieran a abrirlo.


_Edito para aclarar sobre los faces del primo, que no me expresé bien._










NO SALIÓ-FALLO DE PÁG.



Spoiler



Hoy vengo calentito. No voy a decir el porqué, pero tiene que ver con desaparecidos.

*Aconsejaría a los habituales del hilo que se saltaran este post*... Gracias "si eso" por ser comprensivos...

Confieso que siento escalofríos cada vez que leo expresiones que dan a Diana Quer por muerta. ¿Alguien me podría decir si existe algún indicio razonable para esas afirmaciones? Ya, ya sé que tampoco hay indicios publicados de que esté viva (para algunos); pero digo yo que *si alguien estaba vivo y no hay indicios de que haya muerto, tenemos el primer indicio de que esté vivo*, ¿o yo me he perdido algo?

Yo veo *indicios en una escapada voluntaria, que pudo salir bien o mal* (quizá alguien los tenga de que salió mal; yo, no); he citado algunos de esos indicios por activa y por pasiva (muchos), pero a casi nadie interesan; nos quejamos del morbo y del borreguismo televisivo, pero somos los primeros en seguir la moda, ¿o me equivoco?

*INDICIOS*

- Su *teléfono dio señal en Madrid *y es literalmente imposible que solo diera señal unas cuantas horas después de desaparecer (justo con tiempo para llegar a Madrid en coche).

- Sus *redes sociales* (casi todas) han tenido y tienen actividad.

- Hubo un *correo a SOS* que todavía no se sabe si se escribió por ella o en su presencia o por un impostor (ante la duda, en algunos prima la esperanza). Está en los juzgados como están en los juzgados los que acusaron a SOS de manipular sobre el correo en una TV.

- *Su familia y amigos no han organizado búsquedas* en el lugar de los hechos porque saben el entorno en el que sucedió (pero el entorno completo de DQ, no solo el de la feria, que también). Y están en su derecho de no publicarlo.

- *Su madre pernocta tranquilamente en el lugar de los hechos* (incompatible psicológicamente hablando con el miedo, el rencor... tanto si fuera ella culpable como si albergara la duda de que el culpable estuviera en ese entorno geográfico).

- *Su hermana viaja tranquilamente *con publicidad incluida.

- *Su padre hizo unas declaraciones* en las que deja bien claro que *antes de desaparecer había tenido llamadas que le hicieron sufrir muchísimo (en relación con la desaparición)* y lanza un mensaje que no deja dudas a sus sospechas de que está viva; lanza otro mensaje a los supuestos colaboradores y/o posteriores raptores, secuestradores o llámalo equis. Lo he enlazado varias veces, pero como las TV no le dan caña, a quién coño le interesa analizar los hechos, si no hay morbo televisivo? *(*)*

Lo pongo en spoiler una vez más, sobre todo...

* Para que los malos que leen aquí, y recobran fuerzas con determinados apoyos a lo que ellos prefieren que se diga para seguir haciendo "de las suyas", no se vean tan seguros de que todo el mundo "les sigue la corriente". Porque leéis aquí y lo sabéis; incluso no solo...*


ALGUNOS NO TENEMOS DATOS SUFICIENTES Y NO TENEMOS UNA OPINIÓN SOBRE VIVA, MUERTA, AUTORES/COLABORADORES, etc., pero queremos ver y vemos el vaso medio lleno, dentro del drama, porque creemos que todo apunta a desaparición voluntaria para "un rato" y posterior retención obligada.


(*) Repito lo dicho en esa entrevista...


*Lo que el padre de DQ dice en esa entrevista es de una gravedad extrema *y, que yo sepa, no tiene antecedentes mediáticos en España: *antes de la desaparición, en los últimos días, Juan Carlos Quer había recibido llamadas muy preocupantes*, mucho mucho... Por otros fragmentos se sabe que no eran de Diana (llevaba más tiempo sin hablar con ella); podrían ser de Valeria, de amigos, de familiares y/o de enemigos. Lo veo muy grave, y sin descartar su relación con el "Morena, ven aquí", por la supuesta relación de esta gente con portugueses, etc... 

*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*



Disculpen las molestias los asiduos del hilo.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:












Spoiler



Podría haber desapaarecido voluntariamente.

*Teenage girl missing in Mallorca*

THE Guardia Civil is investigating the disappearance of a 17-year-old girl from Inca, Mallorca.

Naima Leon vanished from her home on Monday, December 4, and initial police reports suggest that she may have run away voluntarily, having been intercepted at Palma Airport while trying to leave for Barcelona earlier this year.

She has brown hair and eyes, is around 1.65 metres tall, and was wearing a black sweatshirt and combat trousers last time she was seen.

If you have any information please call 116000 or email sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:




DQ


Spoiler



No he leído casi nada, así que no sé si lo habréis dicho. 

La hermana de DQ ha vuelto a abrir su ask (cerrado más de un mes y medio), y ya se pueden ver algunos amiguitos del pasado y sus movimientos o parálisis reciente. Muy curioso el momento, entre otras cosas. Hay otras curiosidades más curiosas, pero no sé si es el momento de ponerlas. Me temo que no.

Así que al grano...


OFF TOPIC


Pongo lo siguiente para facilitar que echen una mano los interesados en apoyar la búsqueda de desaparecidos, tanto si escriben aquí como si van pasando a leer o algo... Lo borraré cuando no haga falta. Disculpad las molestias y gracias.

*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*

*Otra muy enigmática desaparición

SIGUE DESAPARECIDO*








JMR


Spoiler





*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*


Aunque la investigación sigue adelante, se ha suspendido la búsqueda del agente de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico de Utrera, José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, por los lugares que podría estar.

Hasta ahora, el agente de la Benemérita estaba siendo buscado por más de cien personas de la Guardia Civil, Bomberos, Policía Local, y voluntarios de Protección Civil, de los municipios de Santiponce, Dos Hermanas, Lebrija, Las Cabezas de San Juan y Utrera. A todas estas personas hay que sumar vecinis de Utrera, así como familiares del desaparecido.

José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, mide 1,75 de altura, es de complexión media, pelo oscuro y lleva gafas.

La última persona en verlo antes de desaparecer fue su esposa, el pasado viernes, antes de irse para trabajar.

A su puesto no se presentó ni el viernes ni el lunes y de momento se desconoce alguna razón por la que el desaparecido lo haya hecho voluntariamente.

Si es que se ha ido, esperemos que se ponga en contacto con sus compañeros y/o familiares, que están muy preocupados y también se pide la colaboración ciudadana, por si alguien lo pudiera ver por la calle, llame a los teléfonos 061 ó 112.






A mediodía de este pasado martes, 24 de enero, se desactivaba el gran dispositivo de búsqueda de José Manuel Ramos Romero, guardia civil, vecino de Utrera, que se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde el pasado viernes. 

Era el lunes cuando se activaba el protocolo de búsqueda, coordinado por Protección Civil, y la Guardia Civil abría la investigación. Desde el Ayuntamiento de Utrera se ofrecía todo el apoyo para la búsqueda, donde han trabajado más de 100 personas tanto fuera de servicio como voluntarios, diferentes vehículos de Protección Civil, bomberos, motos de la Guardia Civil y dos unidades caninas de Santiponce. El trabajo desarrollado por todas estas personas no ha dado ningún resultado positivo ni se han encontrado pistas que puedan aportar alguna luz sobre el caso. 

Por ello este martes se adoptaba la decisión de desactivar el protocolo de búsqueda y será la propia Guardia Civil la que siga adelante con la investigación de la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos Romero, de 49 años de edad, agente destinado al Destacamento de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico en Utrera, del que desde el pasado viernes no se conoce su paradero. 

Se sabe que desde entonces no ha contestado a su teléfono móvil y no ha realizado ningún movimiento en sus cuentas bancarias. 

Se sigue pidiendo la colaboración ciudadana, por ello si alguna persona tiene alguna pista o lo ha visto, debe ponerse en contacto con el puesto de la Guardia Civil de Utrera, cuyo teléfono es el 95 586 15 13, o llamando al 062.








Maat dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué cíclicamente en este hilo salpica el barro. Preguntas que no buscan respuestas.
> 
> Quien nunca defrauda: ESdiario. Enésimo fiasco. Estemos atentos a los titulares de mañana porque la investigación seguro que esta semana adquiere un "tremebundo cariz".



Yo creo, como decíamos hace una semana, que de miércoles a miércoles..., pues eso, más o menos para el miércoles próximo espero lo que para mí son novedades o curiosidades, si la secuencia en las redes no falla, y de momento no va fallando. Ya veremos...

Ah, siempre se me olvida aclarar una duda que os leía por ahí. Es sobre el porqué de que sepan que *el móvil de DQ podría guardar una foto de alguien implicado*. Supongo que lo dicen porque a un determinado número de intentos de desbloqueo con contraseña falsa, *automáticamente el iPhone 6 hace una foto sin avisar *y la guarda en la memoria. No descarto que los "desinformadores" publiquen algo así como novedad y filtración y blablablá.







Buster dijo:


> Pon un enlace donde se pueda corroborar que esa información es veraz, por favor.



No tengo enlace a mano y no me puedo parar a buscarlo; pero no creo que sea difícil dar con ello. Se trata de una aplicación invisible (en pantalla no aparece); "creo" (por curarme en salud) que es una de las que puse en su momento que decía DQ en sus RRSS que la tenía. Para iOS es gratis y se puede programar hasta un máximo de 6 intentos (yo he probado hasta con un mínimo de 3 intentos). 

Hay algunas aplicaciones para hacer lo mismo sin que esté bloqueado el teléfono, si se intenta acceder a cualquier "zona" del teléfono: agenda, whatsapp, fotos, etc. Es decir, *si el teléfono de DQ no hubiera estado bloqueado y alguien hubiera intentado acceder a sus fotos, vídeos, whatsapp, etc. también es muy posible que le hubiera hecho la foto*, teniendo en cuenta las app que DQ decía que tenía instaladas y que es natural que las tuviera, siendo gratis para iOS.

Funcionan más o menos como ha dicho Maat.




Maat dijo:


> Esperemos que sea así, Torrente, que haya novedades y no este rosario de cuentos soporíferos.
> 
> Respecto a la foto por sorpresa, tengo una aplicación en el móvil (no es iPhone) que cuando se dibuja un patrón de desbloqueo erróneo hace una foto al malandrín (generalmente sale mi cara). Cuando lo desbloqueas correctamente, tienes una notificación avisando de un intento de acceso en falso y el “retrato” del intruso. No sé si la noticia de los medios es desinformación, un artículo imaginativo más o qué, pero en principio posible es. Lo de probable ya...




Bueno, algunas cosas de las noticias no son desinformación, es una _manera de hablar_ 



*ALCOY*

- _pero esas aplicaciones no mandan directamente un mail?_

Depende del tipo de aplicación y de cómo la configures.

- _Parece que le demos validez cuando una noticia se repite y se mantiene.
*En el caso de los 6 intentos de entrada al móvil la fuente única no es la periolista Malena Guerra?* la que dijo que cuando supiésemos quien había mandado el mail a sos desaparecidos íbamos a flipar y todavía estamos esperándola..._


La fuente única depende de para quién. Mis fuentes sobre los 6 intentos son Soporte Técnico de Apple y la aplicación práctica; lo demás y para los demás es cosa de cada uno.

Llevan más de cinco años en el mercado ese tipo de aplicaciones que hacen una foto al "infractor" para "pillar" a quien intenta desbloquear o mirar en determinadas zonas del teléfono. 

EJEMPLO

iCaughtu (Te pillé)


Algunas exigen hacer _jailbreak_ y/o activar _find my iPhone_ (encuentra mi iPhone). 

Os recuerdo que, hace pocos días, tras la reciente publicación de código del hackeo a _Cellebrity_ para desbloquear el iPhone, etc. (no confunfir momento del hackeo con momento de publicación del código), Apple eliminó de su web y de sus servidores, sin explicaciones, la opción _find my iPhone_. No sé cómo habrá evolucionado la cosa en los últimos días.



p.s. ienso: y reienso: Y digo yo: Estoy diciendo evidencias. ¿Pa'qué cojones cuento yo esto? Ni puta idea, pero ahí lo dejo.






MaraL dijo:


> Lo que sea por conseguir visitas, aunque sea sin noticias
> 
> Lo más buscado en google en el 2016 en España:
> 
> ...



Ahí le has dado, en lo que interesa: odio político, morbo, juego y _furgo_ o sus parecidos.

Yo creo que lo de conseguir visitas es importante, pero menos; la publicidad rentable ya no es de los click, sino la de venta de productos y la de acuerdos con monstruos de la economía para no sacar sus trapos sucios. 

Puedo estar equivocado; pero, para mí, ese afán de decir sin decir nada en la prensa digital (o papel, pero por otras causas) es un afán de protagonismo, de egos, de llevarse el gato al agua; muy típico en los españoles, por cierto. Es lo que pasa con el caso DQ, que saben que interesa el morbo y están a ver quién es el primero que dice algo coherente o que resulte ser dado como cierto; que lo sea o no, no importa, como no importan los desaparecidos a casi nadie, y da igual que lleven años desaparecidos, que se los haya llevado alguien con engaños o que aparezcan muertos. 

De DQ, como en casi todo y a casi todos, importa el morbo y el ego del "yo lo dije" y punto. 

Resumiendo: importa, teniéndola o no, que les den la razón y ser los primeros, aunque sea en la tragedia, cueste lo que cueste. Que haya criminales sueltos es lo de menos; "como a mí no me pega" (Martes y 13 o algo así).




Han vuelto a publicar hace un rato en el *facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte de padre* (según yo, "poniendo el parche"). Van con la vía teléfono. 

Y hablando del teléfono, además de lo que ya he dicho, señalaría que si DQ tenía activado "*En familia*" (como es natural, sobre todo para que le paguen las compras), entonces *cualquier miembro del grupo podría haber activado el "Buscar mi iPhone", con lo que se tendría el punto exacto de localización* (sin triangulaciones, ni leches), y esa misma persona podría acceder a la parte compartida, tanto de fotos, como de recorrido, etc. (aunque estuviera apagado), ponerlo en modo "Perdido", con el consiguiente borrado y otras historias. Lo digo como una curiosidad más. 

Otra cosa: tras el hackeo, etc., *Apple ya ha publicado las nuevas* maneras y los nuevos recursos de los que hablé que tendrían que resolver.

En todo caso, yo sigo pensando que el teléfono no es Diana Quer y que no hay ningún indicio público fiable de que estuvieran juntos a partir del mensaje a la amiga; el teléfono apareció en el momento oportuno, en el sitio justo y mediante un "mariscador nómada"; creo que estaba todo controlado en ese sentido y que sobre este caso nunca se sabrá la verdad, como de casi ninguno, claro.





MaraL dijo:


> Dicen los medios que lo que se ha comprobado es que se intentó acceder al terminal en 6-7 ocasiones ( no hablan de desbloqueo de pantalla), si se intentó acceder al terminal es porque el terminal estaba apagado y al encenderlo no consiguieron acertar el código. Diana había dicho al amigo que se estaba quedando sin batería, que al llegar a casa seguían, las preguntas de rigor creo que serían:
> 
> *- se quedó realmente sin batería?
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:



Te ha faltado decir:

*NO HAY MÁS PREGUNTAS, SEÑORÍA.*


O, si no, podías añadir:

*¿Han sido los investigadores los que han intentado acceder 7 veces al terminal de DQ y los medios han ido tergiversando el mensaje informativo inicial que emitieron los investigadores ante una TV?*



Con los datos que conocemos públicamente, y en respuesta a esas preguntas, solo podemos afirmar que *MIENTEN* y es por algo y para alguien ajeno a los que estamos en foros de ocio, sabiendo a ciencia cierta que *Diana Quer no es su teléfono móvil* y que, *a partir del mensaje a la amiga, nada se puede afirmar de la localización de una en función del otro*.


Otra cosa. No sé si habéis analizado las diferencias entre las publicaciones en los que "yo llamo" el *face por parte de madre* y el *face por parte de padre*. Son, como poco, curiosas. En el de parte de padre hay una secuencia bastante hilada y que da continuidad al *face que tiene cerrado el primo* desde que desapareció de las RRSS a primeros de noviembre.

FUERA DEL CONTEXTO ACTUAL DEL HILO

Y digo yo... ¿No es más cierto que *el correo enviado a SOS* dice exactamente lo que el padre le dijo en TV que dijera y dejarían de buscarla? *¿Cómo se podría encajar este correo con los feriantes?
*
Ah, sobre la importancia de *la web que supuestamente visitó DQ* de camino a su casa, teniendo en cuenta que hay una web que sabemos que tenía la dirección del correo de DQ que se usó como remitente para enviar el correo a SOS, que se puede comunicar con ella, sin abrir su propio correo (el de DQ) y que recién desaparecida esa web envió un correo a DQ, a mí no me parece ninguna bobada (ver face por "parte de padre").


p.s. Edito para enlazar el* face del primo*, que, por cierto, es el que enlazó Valeria en sus cartas iniciales.





ALCOY dijo:


> No sé Torrente, yo soy más de FB que de twitter...
> 
> ahí tienes al asesino de Chella que mató a su amiga, el de Chavero que tiene visos de que también está en FB... y otros...
> 
> ...




:8:


Con eso y un 8... ¿o era un bizcocho hasta mañana a las 8? 

Yo no soy de ninguno de los dos (no uso RRSS); solo los tengo para poder acceder, por necesidades "del guión".

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, excepto en lo del correo de SOS (a ver si sale el juicio sobre este asunto y se puede decir algo más) y en lo de Manuela Chavero, vamos, que, según la gente que conozco en aquella zona se inclinan por otras soluciones que no son la mediática ni mucho menos.




Tras el impacto del face, expuesto por Alcoy, voy con aquello a lo que venía...

Hablando de twitter, tal como sospechábamos, por la secuencia (antes de terminar mañana, miércoles, habría cambios significativos), y, aunque en este foro parece que no interesa o interesa poco, vamos... 

RECORDANDO Y AMPLIANDO

En la cuenta principal de twitter de DQ...


*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


*25 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*57*.


*31 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*4*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.



*14 de febrero de 2017, día de San Valentín*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.


*Respecto al 31 de enero, mantiene los tuits, se mantienen sus seguidores, pero ella sigue a 1 más. ¿Alguien que utilice twitter puede explicárselo sin la intervención de la cuenta del usuario?*


Nuestra NisssA y nuestro Telmo siguen igual, el nuevo usuario de noviembre, igual.

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Ha vuelto a abrirse el ask de V., que llevaba cerrado más de un mes.

Siguen inactivos en RRSS los que dijimos en otros momentos, pero sigue activo el del "pino".

Sigue cerrado el usuario *amigo de DQ, Telmo*; y ya *ha borrado sus tuits*, pero siguen en la red algunos de los que DQ y otros le dirigían...

*@Telmuus*





MaraL dijo:


> pss, pues qué quieres que te diga, creo que a quien siga o no siga a estas alturas es intrascendente
> 
> y en cuanto a twitter, en twitter para seguir a un usuario ha de ser el dueño de la cuenta el que seleccione la opción de seguir desde dentro de la cuenta..., si sigue a un usuario mas es porque se está usando la cuenta, quien?... pues a saber...:XX:




Maral, ahora que no nos lee nadie, reconócelo...

Te has acojinado y lo sabes 






MaraL dijo:


> :XX:, pues no...la verdad es que fuí a mirar a face a ver dónde estaba eso, y lo primero que pensé fué: vaya... secreto de sumario of courseee, menuda gambada mas grande !!







Arriqui_town dijo:


> Torrente, recuerdas la publicación de la alerta de desaparición en el Twitter de SOS?
> Si mirabas la hora de publicación habiendo iniciado sesión en Twitter, se veían las 19:06, y si lo veías sin conectarte las 10:06h del día 22 de agosto.
> 
> No soy usuaria de esa red social pero, imagino que las subidas y bajadas de seguidores y seguidos, lo harán por alguna explicación lógica, sea que aparezcan o desaparezcan dichos twits, que acepten ser seguidos o no los usuarios, etc...
> En cuanto a los que siguen a Diana, va en descenso. No veo nada realmente llamativo en esas cifras aunque se valora el trabajo de recoger esos datos.




Sí, lo recuerdo; y acepté "barco", pero no estoy de acuerdo porque sé la hora verdadera. Depende de cómo configures tu cuenta verás una u otra hora, y muchas cosas más. Por no liarnos: en el momento que pones un tuit lo ve el mundo mundial tengas la configuración que tengas y estés en donde estés. Y hasta ahí "voy a leer".

Lo de twitter tiene una explicación lógica y evidente, claro que sí, pero yo no la voy a dar. Sobre el descenso, pues depende, desde el 31 de enero no ha sido así. Pero lo mismo digo. 

En definitiva, ahí están los datos; como para echar un rato de ocio me parecen interesantes, si no para los que escribimos aquí, sí para algunos que pudieran leer.





Cometa dijo:


> Torrente primero habrá que saber si el juez admitió a trámite esa denuncia. Yo creo que no.
> A qué soluciones te refieres en el caso de Manuela? a las que implicarían a su ex marido no como autor material pero sí intelectual?




No sé a cuál te refieres. Yo me refiero a la que se le puso a DDLV.

No, no, no me refiero al ex. 




*Cometa*, no lo puedo decir; en el pueblo de Manuela creo que hay gente con mucho miedo.


OFF TOPIC




Buster dijo:


> Yo a Torrente lo tengo en el ignore desde hace tiempo (caso Asunta). Por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> Es el típico conspiranoico que lo sabe todo pero nunca puede contar nada. El que se supone que dice las cosas pero sin decirlas porque "no puede leer más". Un tarado mental.



Ya lo veo...

*Buster a Torrente Ballester*

Iniciado por Torrente Ballester

Supongo que lo dicen porque a un determinado número de intentos de desbloqueo con contraseña falsa, automáticamente el iPhone 6 hace una foto sin avisar y la guarda en la memoria.

*Buster*

*Pon un enlace donde se pueda corroborar que esa información es veraz, por favor.
*


Yo, sin embargo, nunca he ignorado a nadie ni en este ni en ningún foro, ni en la vida digital ni en la real. Menos me dirigiría a pedirle favores a los que ignorara. Fíjense.

En todo caso, aquí soy una pequeña parte de mí (como todos). Mi participación en burbuja se puede ver; también la de los que en momentos clave meten caña para desviar, de cuya "ignorancia" hacia mis posts me alegraría. FIN DE LA CITA, por mi parte.


p.s. Ah, borraré está bobada en otro momento dado; aunque, como siempre, la copiaré en su sitio, como hago siempre con este hilo y con el de Asunta, que es en los únicos que he borrado. Disculpen las molestias con el OFF T.






MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, volviendo al twitter del primo y la fecha del primer cartel que allí aparece es del 24 de agosto (¿a las 72 horas?)
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Sí, todo eso es cierto y mucho más; pero si estuviera activo sin estar presente, vale; si está inactivo uno que es profesional, no le afecta.

Ya estuvimos hablando sobre esto "largo y tendido". No me puedo parar más. Sorry.


p.s. Sí, a las 72 horas y además con face de búsqueda también en ese momento. El primo dejó constancia escrita de su coartada: estaba en EEUU y escribía desde allí; también lo hablamos en su momento... 







Enmas dijo:


> El que aumenten o disminuyan los seguidos se debe a cuentas inactivas que se activan y se desactivan. Si sigues a una persona y esa persona se desactiva la cuenta, te disminuyen los seguidos, en el momento en que vuelve a activarla, te vuelve a aumentar los seguidos. Si a esa persona que sigues y que se desactiva la cuenta nunca le has marcado a me gusta, o le has RT algún tweet , solo te disminuirá en una persona los seguidos, ahora bien si alguna vez le has marcado algun FAV o algún RT, también influirá en el número de me gusta y de tweets.
> Tengo una cuenta de twitter de 300 y pico seguidos y más de 1500 seguidores, y no hay día en que no me bailen las cifras de seguidos/seguidores/me gusta/Tweets sin que yo haya hecho nada.
> Así que no es que no interese, es que las cifras estas de twitter de DQ son irrelevantes para el caso.



Excepto que el listado de seguidos anteriormente (cuando desapareciste) no coincida con el nuevo (habiendo aumentado), y siguiendo en el nuevo a usuarios que se han registrado después de "dejar de usar tu cuenta" por imposibilidad física o algo, ¿no?

En fin, que feliz día a todos.




MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, volviendo al twitter del primo y la fecha del primer cartel que allí aparece es del 24 de agosto (¿a las 72 horas?)
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Sí, todo eso es cierto y mucho más; pero si estuviera activo sin estar presente, vale; si está inactivo uno que es profesional, no le afecta.

Ya estuvimos hablando sobre esto "largo y tendido". No me puedo parar más. Sorry.


p.s. Sí, a las 72 horas y además con face de búsqueda también en ese momento. El primo dejó constancia escrita de su coartada: estaba en EEUU y escribía desde allí; también lo hablamos en su momento... 






Enmas dijo:


> Un usuario seguido por DQ puede haber desactivado su cuenta anterior a la desaparición, y volver a activarla días o meses después de la desaparición, recordemos que una cuenta puede estar inactiva 3 meses, y parece que sea un usuario que se le acaba de agregar, y no es así. Así que hay explicación para todo lo que expones respecto al twitter.




Un usuario que ha creado su cuenta después de desaperecer DQ, ya me dirás cómo lo seguía DQ antes. Y digo CREADO, no modificado, POR SI LAS MOSCAS. 

SON EVIDENCIAS.

Brbrbrbrbr...



Como lo prometido es deuda...

Hoy, *miércoles* 15/02/2017, *ha vuelto el primo de DQ o su usuario a dar señales en las RRSS*. 

Las que yo conocía estaban inactivas desde el 10 de noviembre de 2016, como hemos dicho tantas veces.

EJEMPLO

En su twitter, en vez de enlazar al *facebook de búsqueda de su prima*, como hacía hasta ayer y que lo llevaba él, ha enlazado a *su linkedin*.

Aviso de que no voy a hacer la demostración.


p.s. Gracias a los coforeros que las merecen (por no pararme a citar). 

Y *un enlace para los interesados en Manuela Chavero*.



ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Dic 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> ienso:



15 días de fiesta?

ienso:
Localizada en buen estado la joven de 22 años desaparecida en Alcobendas


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Dic 2016)

*CONTINÚAN DESAPARECIDOS*

*En lo que va de año han desaparecido 75 andaluces, de los que ocho siguen en paradero desconocido*



LA MÁS ANTIGUA DESAPARECIDA EN ANDALUCÍA ENTRE LOS QUE SE SIGUEN BUSCANDO







La edad indicada en el cartel es incorrecta. Ahora tendría 41 años. Tenía 22 años y una hija de 6.




Spoiler



*La joven de 22 años Ana Franco desapareció tras salir de su casa en el Polígono Norte · Su madre, Cándida, no ha dejado de buscarla ni un solo día desde entonces*

La joven Ana Franco Salguero tenía 22 años y una hija de 6 cuando desapareció tras salir de su domicilio en la plaza Carlos de Arniches, en el Polígono Norte. "Recuerdo que era invierno porque llovía y le presté mi rebeca larga. Estaba jugando con su hija en el salón y me dijo que iba a bajar y que volvía en diez minutos", explica su madre Cándida.

Desde aquel día han pasado ya 12 años en los que esta madre coraje no ha dejado ni un solo día de buscar a su hija. "Cuando digo el tiempo que lleva desaparecida la gente me cierra las puertas, y no entienden que para mí es como si hubiera sido ayer", explica.

A sus 68 años, el estado de salud de Cándida Salguero es delicado y casi no puede andar debido a una artrosis, agraviada si cabe por el cansancio, la impotencia y la desesperación de no saber absolutamente nada del paradero de su hija. "Sé que no se fue por propia voluntad porque tenía pasión por su niña. Algo le ha tenido que pasar, porque salió sin dinero y sin documentación alguna", asegura.

La joven había mantenido una relación durante más de dos años con un hombre mayor que ella y separado, a la que decidió poner fin. "Era un hombre muy posesivo, y siempre le estaba haciendo grandes regalos. No la dejaba en paz, e incluso un día la amenazó con una pistola delante de su hija pequeña", recuerda su madre entre lágrimas. "Si me dejas, te mato", fueron sus palabras según Cándida.

Unos meses después, Ana Franco comenzó a salir con otro chico de su edad, pero "violento y muy nervioso", apunta su madre. "Todos los vecinos aseguran que era muy agresivo y, en más de una ocasión, pegó a mi hija".

Este joven fue la última persona que vio a Ana Franco. "Me dijo que estuvo con mi hija y que sobre las doce la dejó en el descansillo de casa" explica. La mujer asegura tener serias dudas sobre lo que verdaderamente ocurrió aquella noche, ya que días después el joven apuntó diferentes lugares de Sevilla donde había estado con Ana. Sin embargo, cuando fue interrogado por la Policía, volvió a insistir en que aquella noche había dejado a la joven en su casa.

Después de su desaparición, su familia comenzó una búsqueda que no ha cesado hasta hoy. Su madre asegura no perder la esperanza de encontrarla con vida aunque dice ser "lo único" que le queda, y lamenta no haber contado con ningún tipo de ayuda. "Si me hubieran prestado el mismo apoyo que a otras familias en situaciones similares estoy segura de que mi hija habría aparecido".

Esta madre coraje ha recorrido varias ciudades de España siguiendo las pistas que personas anónimas le hacían llegar y que apuntaban a posibles paraderos de su hija. "He viajado a Barcelona, Huelva, Córdoba, Alicante y tres veces a Valencia. Allí, en una ocasión, encontré a una joven que se parecía muchísimo a mi niña", recuerda.

Cándida no puede evitar las lágrimas al recordar cómo hace algunos años recibió una llamada el día antes de Navidad en la que le aseguraban que su hija estaba muerta y enterrada en un pozo en Utrera. "Avisé a la Policía, pero tardaron años en buscar en aquel pozo, que además estaba próximo a la finca del ex novio de mi hija".

Durante los primeros años, Cándida asistió a varios programas de televisión con la esperanza de poder averiguar alguna pista de lo ocurrido aquella noche. Hoy asegura que "la gente le cierra las puertas" y prefiere que su hija esté muerta y poder enterrarla a seguir viviendo con la "incertidumbre de no saber de ella".

Cándida ha tenido que ejercer de madre de su nieta Aroa. "Ha sido un calvario para ella, porque todos los días me preguntaba por su madre, y yo le decía que estaba trabajando fuera". "Si no hubiera sido por mi nieta, no habría aguantado", asegura.

Según Cándida, el caso continúa abierto, aunque critica que la Policía lleva meses "sin mover un papel y sin responderle al teléfono" y asegura que aunque hay "suficientes pistas" que conducen a la implicación de las ex parejas de su hija, "no hacen nada".

Sin embargo, ella no se rinde. Feriante de toda la vida, ha trabajado y vivido para sus hijos. Cándida demanda desesperadamente ayuda. "Sé que me quedan pocos años, pero mientras tenga fuerzas lucharé por encontrarla. Sólo pido que me escuchen y que no se olviden de ella".





p.s.


Bocanegra dijo:


> 15 días de fiesta?





Spoiler



Cosas de chicas hondureñas, cualquiera lo pone en duda! 

Pero raro es "un rato largo", ¡o no!


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Dic 2016)

DQ


Spoiler






MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, volviendo al twitter del primo y la fecha del primer cartel que allí aparece es del 24 de agosto (¿a las 72 horas?)
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Sí, todo eso es cierto y mucho más; pero si estuviera activo sin estar presente, vale; si está inactivo uno que es profesional, no le afecta.

Ya estuvimos hablando sobre esto "largo y tendido". No me puedo parar más. Sorry.


p.s. Sí, a las 72 horas (lo dice el primo a las 21:37 - 23 ago. 2016, aunque sean horas USA, *Juan Carlos Moreno ‏@JcMQuer*
@policia AYUDA, RT, mi prima desapareció en A Pobra Do Caramiñal, hace 72h. Difundir por favor.), y además con face de búsqueda también en ese momento. El primo dejó constancia escrita de su coartada: estaba en EEUU y escribía desde allí; también lo hablamos en su momento... 








azule dijo:


> El Gran Masturbador por Salvador Dali - YouTube
> 
> Llevamos meses spermeados por el gran masturbador, éste no Dalí tristemente. Pitopaúsico por edad, pedófilo 2.0 por profesión.
> Patriarca multinick de su harén de Lolis-Shiras, Lolas y lolitas que con su español roto nos inoculan el germen de la parte visceral de su teoría contra el verdadero patriarca Quer (origen de su complejo de Edipo patriarcal) preparando la corrida para la salida del semental machío que la apuntala con su arsenal de pseudo conocimientos técnicos que se atribuyen al macho según su odontología. Más bien cuña política que ciencia de ningún tipo, saben más los de las tiendas chinas de liberar móviles.:XX:
> ...









MaraL dijo:


> Encontrar se puede encontrar si es verdad, es cuestión de ver a quién sigue y ver cuando se unió cada usuario a twitter, pero vamos... hay que ver los perfiles de más de 500 usuarios...uno por uno



Maral, esto ya lo expliqué un día y con ejemplos en directo: se trata de dejar de seguir a uno antiguo (o más), seguir a uno nuevo (o +), dejar de seguir al nuevo y volver a seguir al antiguo. Por eso se puede anticipar el suceso porque la secuencia es la misma siempre. 

No es necesario ni suficiente mirar uno por uno en un momento dado. Supongo que lo sabes, pero por si acaso: hay herramientas públicas de twitter (gratuitas o de pago) para hacer análisis de cualquier usuario que si las activas te lo registran todo. Y que cada uno entienda lo que quiera o pueda. 

_Acojinado me hallo, fíjate_. :8:






Enmas dijo:


> No hay nada que perdonar, y como he dicho te daré la razón si nos dices el usuario y comprobamos esto que dices, pero como no ha sido así no te podemos ni tan siquiera decir que te has equivocado de fecha, ni nada por el estilo. Lo que has hecho es tirar la piedra, diciendo que Diana ha seguido a usuarios que se han dado de alta después de su desaparición y cuando se te ha pedido que digas cual o cuales, has escondido la mano, y has salido por evasivas.
> y si mejor, pelillos a la mar, porque este tema ya no das más de sí




Sin que sirva de precedente...

Enmas, verás; te agradezco tu respuesta, pero es que yo no soy de discutir "imposibles" (por la causa que sea) en la vida real y menos en un foro. No es por menospreciar a nadie ni por tirar la piedra y tal... Es que no me gusta y además tengo poco tiempo para una desaparecida cuando son muchos los que hay. Lo normal es que cuando escribo en burbuja sea porque haya venido a poner algo sobre otros desaparecidos y aprovecho...

Me pides un imposible y supongo que lo sabes; si en este momento fuera público, te lo diría; pero si ya no está y lo digo me busco un problema (eso solo se debe decir a los que hay que decírselo). Siempre que tengo enlaces a mano los pongo; si no, digo lo suficiente para que cualquiera lo encuentre. En este caso, pongo lo de twitter tras haber explicado detenidamente las secuencias, y, en este caso (también) haber avisado varias veces para el que lo quisiera comprobar. Dije, en su momento que uso el twitter Analytics modificado y otras app... 

Es que llega un momento que te hartas, que esto es un foro de ocio, no un interrogatorio, ¿comprendes?

Te resumo el porqué de que me pidas un imposible... La secuencia, por si te interesa es:

- Deja de seguir a antiguos

- Sigue a uno nuevo

- Deja de seguir al nuevo

- Vuelve a seguir a alguno/s antiguo

Si estos cambios se hacen en diferente nº, entonces queda como queda, pero al nuevo solo se le ve si lo coges en directo o aplicas un registro de análisis de usuario.

Cuando los cambios suceden en los que siguen a DQ, suelen ser similares, pero siguen siguiéndola, aunque no pongan tuits en público (es el caso de Telmo, Nissa, etc.), lo que facilita la mensajería directa y privada.

¿Que no te lo crees? Pues lo siento; yo lo he ido avisando para que pudieseis verlo.

No voy a entrar en las cosas que dijiste tú porque, en realidad, nunca debí entrar a este debate, que entorpece lo que realmente importa; pretendía dar esa información en el hilo, por los que nos leen y poco más. Lo siento, de verdad. 

p.s. Borraré esto. Disculpad la extensión y todo lo que sea disculpable. Sorry.




Como lo prometido es deuda...

Hoy, *miércoles* 15/02/2017, *ha vuelto el primo de DQ o su usuario a dar señales en las RRSS*. 

Las que yo conocía estaban inactivas desde el 10 de noviembre de 2016, como hemos dicho tantas veces.

EJEMPLO

En su twitter, en vez de enlazar al *facebook de búsqueda de su prima*, como hacía hasta ayer y que lo llevaba él, ha enlazado a *su linkedin*.

Aviso de que no voy a hacer la demostración.


p.s. Gracias a los coforeros que las merecen (por no pararme a citar). 

Y *un enlace para los interesados en Manuela Chavero*.

Por si alguien que pase por aquí puede echar una mano... Gracias.








Y de paso... Con todos los respetos y petición de perdones preventivos...


OFF TOPIC (o no)


En resumen...

*Español de Las Palmas, desaparecido (secuestrado) hace 38 días. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera en Venezuela, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.* Noticia del *16 de febrero de 2017*

*Dos días después detenidos en La Coruña dos secuestradores reclamados por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela*, uno de origen español y otro de origen venezolano. Noticia del *18 de febrero de 2017*




Spoiler



*1. Noticia del 16 de febrero de 2017
*

*Español secuestrado en Venezuela. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.
*

*Liberado un español secuestrado hace 38 días en Venezuela, al que amputaron un dedo*

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido en la liberación de un español tras 38 días de secuestro en Venezuela, al que sus captores amputaron un dedo que enviaron a sus familiares para presionarles y que pagaran el dinero que les exigían, tras la detención de dos imàlicados en Estados Unidos y Panamá.

Familiares del secuestrado denunciaron a la Guardia Civil de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que la víctima y un hermano suyo habían sido secuestrados cuando se desplazaban en vehículo por las inmediaciones de la población de El Sombrero (Venezuela).

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala, informa la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil.

Al cabo de unas horas dejaron en libertad a una de las dos víctimas para gestionar la obtención de 500.000 dólares para sufragar el pago del rescate del secuestrado.


*2. Noticia del 18 de febrero de 2017
*



*La Policía Nacional detiene en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol por un secuestro en Venezuela
*

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

En concreto, según un comunicado difundido por la Policía, los dos hombres fueron localizados y detenidos en los municipios coruñeses de Cambre y Culleredo el pasado día jueves.

Dada la "peligrosidad" de ambos, de su arresto se encargó la Unidad de Delincuencia Especializada y Violenta, apoyada por los Grupos Operativos de Seguridad de Galicia.

Los detenidos, un español de 63 años y un venezolano de 52, ya han pasado a disposición del juzgado central de instrucción número dos de la Audiencia Nacional a través del número cuatro de A Coruña.

Ambos estaban reclamados para extradición por delitos de secuestro, extorsión y asociación para delinquir.




Y, por mucho que joda a _álguienes_...

Si el iphone de DQ tuviera el *"En Familia" *(necesario si quieres compartir y/o que alguien pague tus compras, etc.) y/o "Buscar mi iphone", lo podía buscar cualquiera del grupo para intentar localizarla si no contestaba a las 4 de la mañana o la propia DQ si lo había perdido o se lo habían robado. Entonces *daría una señal de sonido y en pantalla y en la antena más próxima*, aunque estuviera apagado, en el puente, en el muelle, en la ría o en la "Casita Azul" o proximidades, independientemente de estuviera con o sin DQ y de que luego el tfno. siguiera viaje hacia otra parte hasta su regreso o no. Si la propia DQ o un familiar lo pone *en modo "Perdido", entonces DQ o un "familiar" puede borrar el contenido desde cualquier soporte sincronizado* con el tfno. de DQ o del "familiar". ¿La fuente? La experiencia, pero está en *soporte técnico de apple*. Además del asunto hackers, con lo que apple ha publicado en febrero, conociendo la ID de apple de DQ, que es conocida, ya sabéis (algunos), está "tirao" el desbloqueo.

_Edito_ para aclarar que todo lo borrado es recuperable, pero lleva mucho tiempo.


DQ


Spoiler



Por si alguien que pase por aquí puede echar una mano... Gracias.



Spoiler











Y de paso... Con todos los respetos y petición de perdones preventivos...


OFF TOPIC (o no)


En resumen...

*Español de Las Palmas, desaparecido (secuestrado) hace 38 días. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera en Venezuela, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.* Noticia del *16 de febrero de 2017*

*Dos días después detenidos en La Coruña dos secuestradores reclamados por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela*, uno de origen español y otro de origen venezolano. Noticia del *18 de febrero de 2017*




Spoiler



*1. Noticia del 16 de febrero de 2017
*

*Español secuestrado en Venezuela. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.
*

*Liberado un español secuestrado hace 38 días en Venezuela, al que amputaron un dedo*

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido en la liberación de un español tras 38 días de secuestro en Venezuela, al que sus captores amputaron un dedo que enviaron a sus familiares para presionarles y que pagaran el dinero que les exigían, tras la detención de dos imàlicados en Estados Unidos y Panamá.

Familiares del secuestrado denunciaron a la Guardia Civil de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que la víctima y un hermano suyo habían sido secuestrados cuando se desplazaban en vehículo por las inmediaciones de la población de El Sombrero (Venezuela).

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala, informa la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil.

Al cabo de unas horas dejaron en libertad a una de las dos víctimas para gestionar la obtención de 500.000 dólares para sufragar el pago del rescate del secuestrado.


*2. Noticia del 18 de febrero de 2017
*



*La Policía Nacional detiene en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol por un secuestro en Venezuela
*

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

En concreto, según un comunicado difundido por la Policía, los dos hombres fueron localizados y detenidos en los municipios coruñeses de Cambre y Culleredo el pasado día jueves.

Dada la "peligrosidad" de ambos, de su arresto se encargó la Unidad de Delincuencia Especializada y Violenta, apoyada por los Grupos Operativos de Seguridad de Galicia.

Los detenidos, un español de 63 años y un venezolano de 52, ya han pasado a disposición del juzgado central de instrucción número dos de la Audiencia Nacional a través del número cuatro de A Coruña.

Ambos estaban reclamados para extradición por delitos de secuestro, extorsión y asociación para delinquir.




Y, por mucho que joda a _álguienes_...

Si el iphone de DQ tuviera el *"En Familia" *(necesario si quieres compartir y/o que alguien pague tus compras, etc.) y/o "Buscar mi iphone", lo podía buscar cualquiera del grupo para intentar localizarla si no contestaba a las 4 de la mañana o la propia DQ si lo había perdido o se lo habían robado. Entonces *daría una señal de sonido y en pantalla y en la antena más próxima*, aunque estuviera apagado, en el puente, en el muelle, en la ría o en la "Casita Azul" o proximidades, independientemente de estuviera con o sin DQ y de que luego el tfno. siguiera viaje hacia otra parte hasta su regreso o no. Si se repite la acción y el tfno. está, por ejemplo, en Madrid, vuelve a suceder lo mismo: da señal, por simplificar. Si la propia DQ o un familiar lo pone *en modo "Perdido", entonces DQ o un "familiar" puede borrar el contenido desde cualquier soporte sincronizado* con el tfno. de DQ o del "familiar". ¿La fuente? La experiencia, pero está en *soporte técnico de apple*. Además del asunto hackers, con lo que apple ha publicado en febrero, conociendo la ID de apple de DQ, que es conocida, ya sabéis (algunos), está "tirao" el desbloqueo.

_Edito_ para aclarar que todo lo borrado es recuperable, pero lleva mucho tiempo. Y también que... "eso" :8:


*Iván Durán Valverde, un desaparecido de segunda*. 
9 de octubre de 2016

_En cuanto a la búsqueda, a pesar de que Juan Durán alaba algunos comportamientos concretos por parte de la Guardia Civil y de la Policía, también reconoce que en estos momentos las batidas que se están realizando en el monte para encontrar a su hijo son llevadas a cabo únicamente por los familiares y amigos. Incluso, hace unos días, la propia familia tuvo solicitar por su cuenta la ayuda de varios perros de rastreo y un dron ante la imposibilidad de que ningún organismo público se hiciera cargo de los costes._



*El cadáver ha sido encontrado por un senderista que paseaba cerca de la casa de Durán*. 

_El cadáver ha sido encontrado por un senderista que paseaba cerca de la casa de Durán. La identificación completa del cuerpo está pendiente de la autopsia. La Guardia Civil tiene previsto rastrear mañana la zona por si pudiera recabar alguna pista sobre cómo se produjo su muerte. La familia de Iván Durán, que salió de su casa sin documentación ni teléfono móvil, había reclamado desde su desaparición que se declarara el caso de alto riesgo y que se dedicaran más medios policiales a su búsqueda_


Al margen de que en las Fuerzas de Seguridad haya lo que hay y de que los jueces no hagan ni puto caso, que ahí -en ese binomio- está la madre del cordero, además es que nos tratan como a tontos y hasta lo somos o nos lo hacemos.


*Aparece el cadáver cerca de su casa, a ras de tierra, etc., con un padre, familiares, amigos y vecinos rastreando palmo a palmo, con la cantidad de batidas que se han hecho (a pie, a caballo, con motos, bicicletas...), con perros de rastreo y hasta con un dron... 
*
Algo no encaja... Pero qué más da. 

*D.E.P. el muerto.*







Buster dijo:


> Ya estamos con las putas conspiraciones.




Cállate, Buster. Déjame en paz.

Esta noche, no, eh? Por favor...





Buster dijo:


> Anda tú a tomar por culo con tus taras mentales. Siempre tienes que dar la nota y hacerte notar con tus comentarios sobre conspiraciones. Ahora resulta que al chaval lo asesinaron y luego trasladaron su cuerpo.
> 
> Lo dicho: deja tú de dar por culo.








Maat dijo:


> Brasas: Caso Diana Quer, un laberinto sin salida a la vista
> 
> Y leña al fuego: Icíar Iriondo: «El móvil encontrado en Taragoña lo dejaron ahí para jugar al despiste»




De ser cierta la afirmación -y está entrecomillada-, esta Icíar Iriondo ha perdido los papeles o no los ha tenido nunca?

Dice:

"_El móvil encontrado en Taragoña lo dejaron ahí para despistar, lo pensé siempre. Es una zona marisquera y era cuestión de tiempo localizarlo_". 

Sí, con un mariscador nómada, surgido de la nada y vuelto a la nada, sí. Pero esto creo que no lo ha dicho la tal Icíar. Vamos, que todo apunta a que la prueba del despiste no parece que saliera muy bien y hubo que ir a encontrarlo.

Por lo demás, para despistar se deja en el muelle, en el puente o en mil sitios, pero no hundido en el fango... 

Lo de la madre y la hermana a mí me desborda (es demasiado) y se me vienen frases hechas que no me gustan; así que _no coment_.


p.s. Manuela Chavero e Iván Durán, que yo sepa, todavía no se puede afirmar que estén muertos. ¿Tenéis alguna información que lo afirme? Se agradece, "si eso". Del caso del cadáver que podría ser Iván, no se ha dicho nada sobre otros indicios que no sea ¡*una nota de suicidio junto al cadáver*! y el tamaño; nada sobre otros que no se descomponen, tales como zapatos, ropas, etc... En fin... que esto de los desaparecidos "quema" a cualquiera. ¡Son tantos!

_Edito para quitar spoiler que había puesto aquí (por error)._






Maat dijo:


> Un artículo relativamente antiguo y referido a una zona concreta, pero extrapolable a todo el territorio y al día de hoy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Y eso que tienes en spoiler hasta 2010... En el hilo de desaparecidos estuvimos hablando sobre la enorme cantidad de recientes desaparecidos en la Comunidad Valenciana. Es una tragedia; bueno, lo es en todos sitios...

Sobre Iván, yo también creo que el cadáver es el suyo. Pero, incluso con las nuevas pruebas que se van conociendo, a mí me resulta extraño: cerca de su casa, en un terraplén visible desde el sendero por el que paseaba frecuentemente, una nota de suicidio, grandes batidas, con perros, con drones, con todo; aportado por la familia, sí (una vergüenza de investigaciones, también). Pero, para mí, lo es. Y eso que, sintiéndolo mucho, Iván ha sido uno de los casos más difundidos (hay miles al año de los que ni se habla).

Lo del suicidio ya es otra historia. Para mí es la historia más negra de la España actual. El hilo sobre suicidios da una pena una impotencia impresionante.

p.s. En serio, yo no sé qué cojones pasa en este país, pero a veces dan ganas de mandarlo todo a la _eme_ y dedicarse en el tiempo libre a tocar la gaita (unas veces más que otras). Los interrogadores, mal, muy mal; los jueces, peor, los fiscales, fatal y todo por la mierda de los políticos que hacen leyes para sus prebendas y por los que los votáis y punto.

Disculpad, ya sé que al foro se viene llorado, pero ayer y hoy son dos días negros y en estos montes uno "se desnuda". Sorry.


Venga, que estaba esperando a tener la imagen. De ahora mismo.

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*





afiestas dijo:


> Insisto en mi teoría porque ya la expuse hace meses. Todo se puede reducir a un simple accidente (un atropello lo más seguro, de un peatón despistado chateando con su móvil y un conductor que se cruza en su camimo). Es fácil relativamente y dadas las horas de la madrugada, que no hubiera testigos presenciales. El conductor se acojona, recoge el cadáver, se lo lleva y lo oculta en un sitio inhóspito. Alguien se encuentra el móvil y lo coge pero rápidamente se da cuenta que está inutilizado y de deshace de él arrojandolo a la ría (quizá el mismo conductor que la atropelló ).
> Y ahora falta esperar que la fortuna haga que alguien se tropiece con el cadáver de la desaparecida.




Es raro que no haya huellas de todo ese movimiento.



*El padre de Iván Durán ha identificado el cuerpo sin vida con el de su hijo.
*




ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Dic 2016)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Dic 2016)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




*Policía de Alcorcón
‏@PoliciaAlcorcon Policía de Alcorcón* 
*

ALERTA DESACTIVADA* Localizada la mujer desaparecida en el día de ayer. Dicha* desaparición ha sido por propia decisión*.


DQ dat


Spoiler



Pues a mí me hace dudar sobre los leones del camino el hecho de que no haya aparecido en escena la "Asociación Clara Campoamor" con Lama Abogados y sus "ases" Ricardo Pérez Lama y Rocío Beceiro.

Esos sí que saben de la fauna de la zona.

Pero bueno, por orientarnos sobre lo que se ha ido diciendo públicamente, como creo que se aproxima el final (el primo dio señales en las redes sociales hace poco, como dije en un post, y se detuvieron para extraditar a dos secuestradores, que también lo puse), vamos con otro resumen mediático (que contiene una recopilación; con muchas cosas no estoy de acuerdo) hasta finales de enero. Ya puse el de Espejo Público; ahora, este otro...



Spoiler






Galifornia dijo:


> Pero no se había cerrado la investigación tecnológica? Y por qué tienen tan claro entonces q se amplía el secreto? Estamos a primeros de mes aún.
> Yo sí me lo quiero creer pero vamos...haciendo muchos esfuerzos.
> No hablan con sus propias familias del tema, y se filtra a ES Diario.
> Aún así, venga, va, lo compro.
> Q nervios...



No, no; la investigación tecnológica no se ha cerrado; todo lo contrario: se ha abierto. 

*Mira este post*






Arriqui_town dijo:


> Aquí, en octubre:
> 
> Filtrado el firmware de Cellebrite para hackear móviles - ComputerHoy.com
> 
> Los IPhone 6 y 7 todavía están a salvo, dice. Se lo escuché decir a un especialista también, no se ha descubierto vulnerabilidad en los últimos modelos, ni Cellebrite que dispone de los mejores, ni nadie.




OK. Gracias. Pero ahí se habla de haber obtenido el _firmware_; y estoy de acuerdo con la compañía cuando dice en esa noticia que "Cellebrite alega que lo publicado en la web de McSira no es suficiente para crackear su software y poder crear un programa que permite acceder ilegalmente a otros teléfonos móviles, robados o no".

Sin embargo, ahora hablamos de algo que es completo. Quien tenga idea de cómo funciona puede bajarse las herramientas de esa dirección y comprobarlo (por ahora), siempre bajo su responsabilidad, claro. 

*Maral*, esa noticia que has puesta se refiere a unos fallos que ya fueron parcheados.


En todo caso, nunca dudé de que el acceso al teléfono era más que posible, y así lo he escrito aquí muchas veces... Vamos, que todo lo que se mueve por tierra, mar y aire es más que visible y audible para según quiénes... Tengo abierto un hilo, relacionado con esto, aunque no pongo mucho porque sé poco y/o porque pa'qué?




Decíamos allá por el día 3 de febrero, que fue cuando se publicó:

*HABLANDO DE TELÉFONOS...

EL HACKEADOR HACKEADO*

*Se publican todas las herramientas de hackeo de iPhone del FBI. 3 febrero, 2017 a las 9:30 pm*

*Publicadas las herramientas de hackeo que tenía Cellebrite para iPhone*

Hace tres semanas, recogimos que *Cellebrite había sufrido un grave hackeo* en el que se obtuvieron 900 GB de datos, entre los que se encontraba información sobre los clientes que utilizaba en el servicio (gobiernos donde no se respetan derechos humanos, por ejemplo), así como las propias herramientas de hackeo. *Ese hacker ha liberado ahora todas las herramientas de crackeo del iPhone *que permitían aprovecharse de las vulnerabilidades que presentan los terminales de los de Cupertino.

...


Bien, pues hoy se hacen eco muchos medios de la noticia; pero hoy ya ha desaparecido la herramienta en cuestión del enlace. Fue un par de días de fin de semana cuando estuvo disponible.

Parece que a Apple no le pasó desapercibido y... actuó desde que supo lo que había sucedido, ¿o no?

*APPLE DA DE BAJA SU HERRAMIENTA PARA COMPROBAR SI UN DISPOSITIVO FUE ROBADO. 02 de Febrero de 2017, 09:55*

La compañía* no explicó el motivo por el que eliminó el servicio Activation Lock* ni respondió a los comentarios de las redes y los medios.

...
*Apple dio de baja* su herramienta Activation Lock, la cual *permitía* introducir el número IMEI de un *iPhone*, iPad, iPod Touch o Apple Watch y *averiguar si estaba bloqueado*. De este modo, los compradores se podían asegurar de que el dispositivo que iban a comprar no fuera robado.

Activation Lock se activaba automáticamente tras encender Find My iPhone, una aplicación integrada en los dispositivos de Apple *para localizarlos en caso de extravío*. 

...
En la dirección de iCloud en la que se encontraba la herramienta ahora se lee un mensaje de error que señala que no se encontró lo que se estaba buscando. *La semana pasada, Apple también eliminó toda referencia a Activation Lock del soporte de Find My iPhone.

Apple no explicó el motivo por el que eliminó este servicio ni respondió a los comentarios de las redes y los medios.*

*Un informe* del sitio MacRumors *sugiere que el motivo de la desaparición de la herramienta puede haber sido un problema de seguridad que haya permitido a hackers desbloquear dispositivos*.


Y, para el caso que nos ocupa, como decíamos el día 3 y siguientes, se abre la opción tecnológica, de la que se dijo que se había abandonado...

Ya sabemos que hay muchas mentiras y ocultaciones en este caso (como debe ser, según cuáles), pero el acceder al iPhon parece que ha dejado de ser un problema, o no? Pues depende de lo que interese porque con decir que se había intentado tantas veces como sean necesarias para el borrado automático, nos lo cuentan así y tan a gusto...


p.s. Entre mañana y el miércoles de la siguiente espero cambios en cierto twitter; ya veremos...



OFF TOPIC

*Alcoy*

Si tienes teclado numérico, puedes abrir paréntesis (Alt+40 _del teclado numérico_) y cerrar paréntesis (Alt+41 _del teclado numérico_).

Ya sé que es una cosa que se sabe, pero por si acaso. Luego borro "si eso". 




MÁS OFF TOPIC 

Ninguno de los dos ceros te funciona?

Te había entendido que no te funcionaba el cero del teclado alfanumérico, pero...

Bueno, por si acaso... y por si te interesa, que cuando vuelva lo borro (ahora tengo prisa). Puedes desplegar el *teclado virtual* (supongo que utilizas windows). Es muy simple y lo puedes utilizar simultáneamente con el teclado físico:

Inicio
Programas
Accesorios
Accesibilidad.
Teclado en pantalla
Aceptar (si te ofrece más información o similar)






Galifornia dijo:


> Torrente, esto t va a gustar. La página de búsqueda de D, la de la familia paterna, ha pasado a mejor vida. Hasta hace un par de días x lo menos seguía existiendo aunq sin movimientos pero ahora la han eliminado x completo.




Pues sí, me ha gustado; y, aunque hayas aclarado después, da igual a los efectos que yo me refiero con momentos y circunstancias de cambios en las RRSS (cité ayer la de twitter, pero pensaba en general).

En todo caso, por aclarar sobre facebook, mi visión del asunto: el *de la madre* se paró allá por un par de días después de cuando murió la abuela de DQ; ya habían hecho uno en el que escribía *Heriberto* y algunas veces la madre de DQ, que es el que hoy está cerrado (considero a ese face el de la parte materna, entre otras cosas, por su estilo, por las participaciones y por las páginas amigas, etc.); el *de Valeria*, inactivo desde agosto; el de la amiguísima "que lo fue" de la madre, *Marcela Motta*, que cierra y abre, según algunos posibles parámetros y en el que no hay señal de buscar a DQ; el *del primo, Juan Carlos Moreno Quer*, que está inactivo desde primeros de noviembre, y que también llevaba el face de búsqueda de Diana que se cerró a principios de noviembre, cuando también dejó de usar twitter, su face personal/empresa y otras redes, al tiempo que alguien abría otro face de búsqueda de DQ exactamente igual al que llevaba el primo, con las mismas imágenes y textos, con la única diferencia de añadir una a en Dianaa (lo considero, el *face de búsqueda por parte de padre*, por las mismas razones que el de parte de madre), en donde quitaron hace como un mes al de la madre/Heri como página amiga y en donde dan mucho peso a la información agencia-correoSOS.

Y dicho esto, pues sí, Galifornia, me gusta porque me encaja; también me encajaría que volvieran a abrirlo.


_Edito para aclarar sobre los faces del primo, que no me expresé bien._




El *padre de Diana*, que yo sepa, *no ha hablado de Heriberto *(no tengo datos para saber lo que sabe Heriberto ni nadie en Internet, que creo que casi nadie ni nada es lo que parece, eh?), por aclararlo: Juan Carlos Quer* habló de Humberto*, que yo sepa...

*AQUÍ EL VÍDEO DE LAS DECLARACIONES DE JUAN CARLOS, EN LAS QUE HABLA DE HUMBERTO Y DE LLAMADAS PREOCUPANTES, PREVIAS A LA DESAPARICIÓN*

En todo caso, a mí, más que darme "repelús" los ovnis, me lo dan las sectas. Y a eso venía. A ver si podéis echar una mano en esta desaparición, tanto los que escriben como los que leen aquí... Gracias de antemano...









*La secta que sedujo a Patricia y más, en spoiler de este post*


p.s. Como siempre, borraré esta búsqueda de este hilo cuando proceda.





Maat dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué cíclicamente en este hilo salpica el barro. Preguntas que no buscan respuestas.
> 
> Quien nunca defrauda: ESdiario. Enésimo fiasco. Estemos atentos a los titulares de mañana porque la investigación seguro que esta semana adquiere un "tremebundo cariz".



Yo creo, como decíamos hace una semana, que de miércoles a miércoles..., pues eso, más o menos para el miércoles próximo espero lo que para mí son novedades o curiosidades, si la secuencia en las redes no falla, y de momento no va fallando. Ya veremos...

Ah, siempre se me olvida aclarar una duda que os leía por ahí. Es sobre el porqué de que sepan que *el móvil de DQ podría guardar una foto de alguien implicado*. Supongo que lo dicen porque a un determinado número de intentos de desbloqueo con contraseña falsa, *automáticamente el iPhone 6 hace una foto sin avisar *y la guarda en la memoria. No descarto que los "desinformadores" publiquen algo así como novedad y filtración y blablablá.





Buster dijo:


> Pon un enlace donde se pueda corroborar que esa información es veraz, por favor.



No tengo enlace a mano y no me puedo parar a buscarlo; pero no creo que sea difícil dar con ello. Se trata de una aplicación invisible (en pantalla no aparece); "creo" (por curarme en salud) que es una de las que puse en su momento que decía DQ en sus RRSS que la tenía. Para iOS es gratis y se puede programar hasta un máximo de 6 intentos (yo he probado hasta con un mínimo de 3 intentos). 

Hay algunas aplicaciones para hacer lo mismo sin que esté bloqueado el teléfono, si se intenta acceder a cualquier "zona" del teléfono: agenda, whatsapp, fotos, etc. Es decir, *si el teléfono de DQ no hubiera estado bloqueado y alguien hubiera intentado acceder a sus fotos, vídeos, whatsapp, etc. también es muy posible que le hubiera hecho la foto*, teniendo en cuenta las app que DQ decía que tenía instaladas y que es natural que las tuviera, siendo gratis para iOS.

Funcionan más o menos como ha dicho Maat.




Maat dijo:


> Esperemos que sea así, Torrente, que haya novedades y no este rosario de cuentos soporíferos.
> 
> Respecto a la foto por sorpresa, tengo una aplicación en el móvil (no es iPhone) que cuando se dibuja un patrón de desbloqueo erróneo hace una foto al malandrín (generalmente sale mi cara). Cuando lo desbloqueas correctamente, tienes una notificación avisando de un intento de acceso en falso y el “retrato” del intruso. No sé si la noticia de los medios es desinformación, un artículo imaginativo más o qué, pero en principio posible es. Lo de probable ya...




Bueno, algunas cosas de las noticias no son desinformación, es una _manera de hablar_ 



*ALCOY*

- _pero esas aplicaciones no mandan directamente un mail?_

Depende del tipo de aplicación y de cómo la configures.

- _Parece que le demos validez cuando una noticia se repite y se mantiene.
*En el caso de los 6 intentos de entrada al móvil la fuente única no es la periolista Malena Guerra?* la que dijo que cuando supiésemos quien había mandado el mail a sos desaparecidos íbamos a flipar y todavía estamos esperándola..._


La fuente única depende de para quién. Mis fuentes sobre los 6 intentos son Soporte Técnico de Apple y la aplicación práctica; lo demás y para los demás es cosa de cada uno.

Llevan más de cinco años en el mercado ese tipo de aplicaciones que hacen una foto al "infractor" para "pillar" a quien intenta desbloquear o mirar en determinadas zonas del teléfono. 

EJEMPLO

iCaughtu (Te pillé)


Algunas exigen hacer _jailbreak_ y/o activar _find my iPhone_ (encuentra mi iPhone). 

Os recuerdo que, hace pocos días, tras la reciente publicación de código del hackeo a _Cellebrity_ para desbloquear el iPhone, etc. (no confunfir momento del hackeo con momento de publicación del código), Apple eliminó de su web y de sus servidores, sin explicaciones, la opción _find my iPhone_. No sé cómo habrá evolucionado la cosa en los últimos días.



p.s. ienso: y reienso: Y digo yo: Estoy diciendo evidencias. ¿Pa'qué cojones cuento yo esto? Ni puta idea, pero ahí lo dejo.







MaraL dijo:


> Lo que sea por conseguir visitas, aunque sea sin noticias
> 
> Lo más buscado en google en el 2016 en España:
> 
> ...



Ahí le has dado, en lo que interesa: odio político, morbo, juego y _furgo_ o sus parecidos.

Yo creo que lo de conseguir visitas es importante, pero menos; la publicidad rentable ya no es de los click, sino la de venta de productos y la de acuerdos con monstruos de la economía para no sacar sus trapos sucios. 

Puedo estar equivocado; pero, para mí, ese afán de decir sin decir nada en la prensa digital (o papel, pero por otras causas) es un afán de protagonismo, de egos, de llevarse el gato al agua; muy típico en los españoles, por cierto. Es lo que pasa con el caso DQ, que saben que interesa el morbo y están a ver quién es el primero que dice algo coherente o que resulte ser dado como cierto; que lo sea o no, no importa, como no importan los desaparecidos a casi nadie, y da igual que lleven años desaparecidos, que se los haya llevado alguien con engaños o que aparezcan muertos. 

De DQ, como en casi todo y a casi todos, importa el morbo y el ego del "yo lo dije" y punto. 

Resumiendo: importa, teniéndola o no, que les den la razón y ser los primeros, aunque sea en la tragedia, cueste lo que cueste. Que haya criminales sueltos es lo de menos; "como a mí no pega" (Martes y 13 o algo así).



Han vuelto a publicar hace un rato en el *facebook de búsqueda de DQ por parte de padre* (según yo, "poniendo el parche"). Van con la vía teléfono. 

Y hablando del teléfono, además de lo que ya he dicho, señalaría que si DQ tenía activado "*En familia*" (como es natural, sobre todo para que le paguen las compras), entonces *cualquier miembro del grupo podría haber activado el "Buscar mi iPhone", con lo que se tendría el punto exacto de localización* (sin triangulaciones, ni leches), y esa misma persona podría acceder a la parte compartida, tanto de fotos, como de recorrido, etc. (aunque estuviera apagado), ponerlo en modo "Perdido", con el consiguiente borrado y otras historias. Lo digo como una curiosidad más. 

Otra cosa: tras el hackeo, etc., *Apple ya ha publicado las nuevas* maneras y los nuevos recursos de los que hablé que tendrían que resolver.

En todo caso, yo sigo pensando que el teléfono no es Diana Quer y que no hay ningún indicio público fiable de que estuvieran juntos a partir del mensaje a la amiga; el teléfono apareció en el momento oportuno, en el sitio justo y mediante un "mariscador nómada"; creo que estaba todo controlado en ese sentido y que sobre este caso nunca se sabrá la verdad, como de casi ninguno, claro.






MaraL dijo:


> Dicen los medios que lo que se ha comprobado es que se intentó acceder al terminal en 6-7 ocasiones ( no hablan de desbloqueo de pantalla), si se intentó acceder al terminal es porque el terminal estaba apagado y al encenderlo no consiguieron acertar el código. Diana había dicho al amigo que se estaba quedando sin batería, que al llegar a casa seguían, las preguntas de rigor creo que serían:
> 
> *- se quedó realmente sin batería?
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:



Te ha faltado decir:

*NO HAY MÁS PREGUNTAS, SEÑORÍA.*


O, si no, podías añadir:

*¿Han sido los investigadores los que han intentado acceder 7 veces al terminal de DQ y los medios han ido tergiversando el mensaje informativo inicial que emitieron los investigadores ante una TV?*



Con los datos que conocemos públicamente, y en respuesta a esas preguntas, solo podemos afirmar que *MIENTEN* y es por algo y para alguien ajeno a los que estamos en foros de ocio, sabiendo a ciencia cierta que *Diana Quer no es su teléfono móvil* y que, *a partir del mensaje a la amiga, nada se puede afirmar de la localización de una en función del otro*.


Otra cosa. No sé si habéis analizado las diferencias entre las publicaciones en los que "yo llamo" el *face por parte de madre* y el *face por parte de padre*. Son, como poco, curiosas. En el de parte de padre hay una secuencia bastante hilada y que da continuidad al *face que tiene cerrado el primo* desde que desapareció de las RRSS a primeros de noviembre.

FUERA DEL CONTEXTO ACTUAL DEL HILO

Y digo yo... ¿No es más cierto que *el correo enviado a SOS* dice exactamente lo que el padre le dijo en TV que dijera y dejarían de buscarla? *¿Cómo se podría encajar este correo con los feriantes?
*
Ah, sobre la importancia de *la web que supuestamente visitó DQ* de camino a su casa, teniendo en cuenta que hay una web que sabemos que tenía la dirección del correo de DQ que se usó como remitente para enviar el correo a SOS, que se puede comunicar con ella, sin abrir su propio correo (el de DQ) y que recién desaparecida esa web envió un correo a DQ, a mí no me parece ninguna bobada (ver face por "parte de padre").


p.s. Edito para enlazar el* face del primo*, que, por cierto, es el que enlazó Valeria en sus cartas iniciales.






ALCOY dijo:


> No sé Torrente, yo soy más de FB que de twitter...
> 
> ahí tienes al asesino de Chella que mató a su amiga, el de Chavero que tiene visos de que también está en FB... y otros...
> 
> ...







Con eso y un 8... ¿o era un bizcocho hasta mañana a las 8? 

Yo no soy de ninguno de los dos (no uso RRSS); solo los tengo para poder acceder, por necesidades "del guión".

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, excepto en lo del correo de SOS (a ver si sale el juicio sobre este asunto y se puede decir algo más) y en lo de Manuela Chavero, vamos, que, según la gente que conozco en aquella zona se inclinan por otras soluciones que no son la mediática ni mucho menos.




Tras el impacto del face, expuesto por Alcoy, voy con aquello a lo que venía...

Hablando de twitter, tal como sospechábamos, por la secuencia (antes de terminar mañana, miércoles, habría cambios significativos), y, aunque en este foro parece que no interesa o interesa poco, vamos... 

RECORDANDO Y AMPLIANDO

En la cuenta principal de twitter de DQ...


*7 de diciembre*

DQ seguía a 53*5*, tenía 37*52* tuits, había dado 138*8* me gusta y era seguida por 25*76*.

*21 de diciembre*

DQ sigue a 53*6*, tiene 37*46* tuits, ha dado 138*2* me gusta y es seguida por 25*61*.


*25 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*57*.


*31 de enero de 2017*

DQ sigue a 53*4*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.



*14 de febrero de 2017, día de San Valentín*

DQ sigue a 53*5*, tiene 37*43* tuits, ha dado 13*79* me gusta y es seguida por 25*48*.


*Respecto al 31 de enero, mantiene los tuits, se mantienen sus seguidores, pero ella sigue a 1 más. ¿Alguien que utilice twitter puede explicárselo sin la intervención de la cuenta del usuario?*


Nuestra NisssA y nuestro Telmo siguen igual, el nuevo usuario de noviembre, igual.

El primo, que tan activo estaba en las redes sociales, con apellido Quer, desde el 10 de noviembre, sigue sin aparecer en su facebook, en su* twitter* y en el *facebook de búsqueda de su prima, que sigue cerrado desde entonces*.

Ha vuelto a abrirse el ask de V., que llevaba cerrado más de un mes.

Siguen inactivos en RRSS los que dijimos en otros momentos, pero sigue activo el del "pino".

Sigue cerrado el usuario *amigo de DQ, Telmo*; y ya *ha borrado sus tuits*, pero siguen en la red algunos de los que DQ y otros le dirigían...

*@Telmuus*


p.s. *Looli*, en este hilo, lo mismo que el uso de las RRSS de DQ, parece que no interesa lo del coche, como vimos en su día. Según mi opinión, muy agudas tus observaciones, aunque yo no relacionaría ese traslado-sábana con DQ, pero no lo descartaría; sin embargo el traslado nocturno lo veo más probable, como creo que sospechas. Soy del "todas las opciones son posibles".







MaraL dijo:


> pss, pues qué quieres que te diga, creo que a quien siga o no siga a estas alturas es intrascendente
> 
> y en cuanto a twitter, en twitter para seguir a un usuario ha de ser el dueño de la cuenta el que seleccione la opción de seguir desde dentro de la cuenta..., si sigue a un usuario mas es porque se está usando la cuenta, quien?... pues a saber...:XX:




Maral, ahora que no nos lee nadie, reconócelo...

Te has acojinado y lo sabes 






Arriqui_town dijo:


> Torrente, recuerdas la publicación de la alerta de desaparición en el Twitter de SOS?
> Si mirabas la hora de publicación habiendo iniciado sesión en Twitter, se veían las 19:06, y si lo veías sin conectarte las 10:06h del día 22 de agosto.
> 
> No soy usuaria de esa red social pero, imagino que las subidas y bajadas de seguidores y seguidos, lo harán por alguna explicación lógica, sea que aparezcan o desaparezcan dichos twits, que acepten ser seguidos o no los usuarios, etc...
> En cuanto a los que siguen a Diana, va en descenso. No veo nada realmente llamativo en esas cifras aunque se valora el trabajo de recoger esos datos.




Sí, lo recuerdo; y acepté "barco", pero no estoy de acuerdo porque sé la hora verdadera. Depende de cómo configures tu cuenta verás una u otra hora, y muchas cosas más. Por no liarnos: en el momento que pones un tuit lo ve el mundo mundial tengas la configuración que tengas y estés en donde estés. Y hasta ahí "voy a leer".

Lo de twitter tiene una explicación lógica y evidente, claro que sí, pero yo no la voy a dar. Sobre el descenso, pues depende, desde el 31 de enero no ha sido así. Pero lo mismo digo. 

En definitiva, ahí están los datos; como para echar un rato de ocio me parecen interesantes, si no para los que escribimos aquí, sí para algunos que pudieran leer.





Cometa dijo:


> Torrente primero habrá que saber si el juez admitió a trámite esa denuncia. Yo creo que no.
> A qué soluciones te refieres en el caso de Manuela? a las que implicarían a su ex marido no como autor material pero sí intelectual?




No sé a cuál te refieres. Yo me refiero a la que se le puso a DDLV.

No, no, no me refiero al ex. 




*Cometa*, no lo puedo decir; en el pueblo de Manuela creo que hay gente con mucho miedo.


OFF TOPIC




Buster dijo:


> Yo a Torrente lo tengo en el ignore desde hace tiempo (caso Asunta). Por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> Es el típico conspiranoico que lo sabe todo pero nunca puede contar nada. El que se supone que dice las cosas pero sin decirlas porque "no puede leer más". Un tarado mental.



Ya lo veo...

*Buster a Torrente Ballester*

Iniciado por Torrente Ballester

Supongo que lo dicen porque a un determinado número de intentos de desbloqueo con contraseña falsa, automáticamente el iPhone 6 hace una foto sin avisar y la guarda en la memoria.

*Buster*

*Pon un enlace donde se pueda corroborar que esa información es veraz, por favor.
*


Yo, sin embargo, nunca he ignorado a nadie ni en este ni en ningún foro, ni en la vida digital ni en la real. Menos me dirigiría a pedirle favores a los que ignorara. Fíjense.

En todo caso, aquí soy una pequeña parte de mí (como todos). Mi participación en burbuja se puede ver; también la de los que en momentos clave meten caña para desviar, de cuya "ignorancia" hacia mis posts me alegraría. FIN DE LA CITA, por mi parte.


p.s. Ah, borraré está bobada en otro momento dado; aunque, como siempre, la copiaré en su sitio, como hago siempre con este hilo y con el de Asunta, que es en los únicos que he borrado. Disculpen las molestias con el OFF T.






Enmas dijo:


> El que aumenten o disminuyan los seguidos se debe a cuentas inactivas que se activan y se desactivan. Si sigues a una persona y esa persona se desactiva la cuenta, te disminuyen los seguidos, en el momento en que vuelve a activarla, te vuelve a aumentar los seguidos. Si a esa persona que sigues y que se desactiva la cuenta nunca le has marcado a me gusta, o le has RT algún tweet , solo te disminuirá en una persona los seguidos, ahora bien si alguna vez le has marcado algun FAV o algún RT, también influirá en el número de me gusta y de tweets.
> Tengo una cuenta de twitter de 300 y pico seguidos y más de 1500 seguidores, y no hay día en que no me bailen las cifras de seguidos/seguidores/me gusta/Tweets sin que yo haya hecho nada.
> Así que no es que no interese, es que las cifras estas de twitter de DQ son irrelevantes para el caso.



Excepto que el listado de seguidos anteriormente (cuando desapareciste) no coincida con el nuevo (habiendo aumentado), y siguiendo en el nuevo a usuarios que se han registrado después de "dejar de usar tu cuenta" por imposibilidad física o algo, ¿no?

En fin, que feliz día a todos.





MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, volviendo al twitter del primo y la fecha del primer cartel que allí aparece es del 24 de agosto (¿a las 72 horas?)
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Sí, todo eso es cierto y mucho más; pero si estuviera activo sin estar presente, vale; si está inactivo uno que es profesional, no le afecta.

Ya estuvimos hablando sobre esto "largo y tendido". No me puedo parar más. Sorry.


p.s. Sí, a las 72 horas (lo dice el primo a las 21:37 - 23 ago. 2016, aunque sean horas USA, *Juan Carlos Moreno ‏@JcMQuer*
@policia AYUDA, RT, mi prima desapareció en A Pobra Do Caramiñal, hace 72h. Difundir por favor.), y además con face de búsqueda también en ese momento. El primo dejó constancia escrita de su coartada: estaba en EEUU y escribía desde allí; también lo hablamos en su momento... 





Enmas dijo:


> Un usuario seguido por DQ puede haber desactivado su cuenta anterior a la desaparición, y volver a activarla días o meses después de la desaparición, recordemos que una cuenta puede estar inactiva 3 meses, y parece que sea un usuario que se le acaba de agregar, y no es así. Así que hay explicación para todo lo que expones respecto al twitter.




Un usuario que ha creado su cuenta después de desaperecer DQ, ya me dirás cómo lo seguía DQ antes. Y digo CREADO, no modificado, POR SI LAS MOSCAS. 

SON EVIDENCIAS.

Brbrbrbrbr...



DQtt


Spoiler



Se os nota algo de alteración o es cosa mía? Me sumo...

Muy fuerte y muy mal lo de SOS (morir de éxito mediático es muy triste en estos casos en los que el dolor y la fama deberían ser incompatibles); y lo de los cambios, colaborando con SOS (que me da algo), hechos por *Golden Agency* ya es la reostia :8: ; en mi vida no había visto un tratamiento de imágenes hecho por quien lo ha hecho :8: y tan mal hecho (y he visto unas cuantas). 

Entiendo que vosotros lo tengáis interiorizado (o no), pero a mí no me encaja, como no sea la versión AHMA (copy de Alcoy), y a ver si se ponen nerviosos (que tampoco me encaja); me encaja más con el enviar a buscar al otro extremo (eso). 

Bueno, no perdamos los papeles; hay que saber que *lo que se dice no es, y eso es así siempre*, excepto si interviene algún Superjuez (siempre se podría adaptar luego para que sea lo que se dice y la verdad se cuenta en novelas y eso). Recordemos que hay secreto de sumario y que los bocazas no tienen llave ni de los despachos de los investigadores que no sueltan más prenda que la que arde...

Venga, ánimo para el finde. Os voy a dejar algo de eso que crea tantos sinsabores a algunos, incluso sabiendo que es una muy buena opción para la mensajería directa y creyendo que no le gustaría verlo a determinada agencia, pero bueno, aquí no nos ve nadie... 

Este le va a gustar a Alcoy, aunque él no sea de twitter, ¿a que sí?


*juuu ❤ ❤Tweets Protegidos
@dianaquer9*

*Se unió a las 16.43 de septiembre 2015*









privacy dijo:


> Y es lo que dice Buster, ni una filtración con visos veraces cuando en el caso Porto Basterra antes de abrir el secreto de sumario se sabía casi todo. A mi no se me va de la cabeza que están tapando algo muy gordo, tapadera que cubre algún tema de narcotráfico o algo gordo de la menor o algún asunto de altos vuelos de los dolientes progenitorrrreskjlljj.




Esa opinión es la que mantenemos algunos desde el principio (ya sabes), sin descartar cualquier otra opción. Es, además, lo único que encaja en todos los comportamientos, espectáculos, supuestas filtraciones, falsedades, dimes y diretes, etc. Pero nunca se sabe, claro. Lo de hoy, para mí, es un cante más sobre esa... llamémosla "hipótesis", pero es que me parece un cante demasiado evidente... :






fuldestambul dijo:


> Joder... yo tampoco soy de twitter pero he pinchao el link y tela...





*juuu ❤ ❤Tweets Protegidos
@dianaquer9*

*Se unió a las 16.43 de septiembre 2015*

Pues si este te parece raro, date una vuelta por las fechas, los me gusta, a los que siguen, y lo que dicen estos...


Este 1º, ELIMINADO, pero... para ver y seguir la secuencia...

*@Telmuus*


*Telmo zaldua
@TelmoZaldua*

*Se unió en noviembre de 2016*


*Nisa
@nissa20051984*

*Se unió en septiembre de 2016*


p.s. Venga, que ya no os doy más lata con esto (hoy), que con lo de SOS hay de sobra...


Edito. Privacy, claro que está protegida; pero la he puesto porque creo que es muy importante en relación con su función, con el correo y con el face (no tengo a mano la imagen del face, que la puso alguien 





MÁS OFF TOPIC

Disculpad

*Buster.*..



Spoiler






Buster dijo:


> Ya está otra vez el tarado mental con sus conspiraciones.



Buster, tonterías con el caso Asunta, las justas. Sin que sirva de precedente, te voy a contestar...

Toda la sentencia se basa en las pruebas (falsas?) de la casa de Teo (la cama bien puesta, ningún resto de vómitos ni del crimen, nada).

Que yo sepa, *ni tú, ni La Voz, ni Toño, ni los otros jueces, ni el jurado, ni Cruz Morcillo, ni nadie tiene ni un solo indicio de que Asunta estuviera en la casa de Teo el día de su muerte. La policía científica no halló huellas recientes ni de Asunta ni de Alfonso*. Y tengo pruebas de todo esto. Pero si tú me das una sola prueba de que Asunta estuvo en la casa de Teo el día que murió, rectifico y te lo agradezco...

p.s. No te va a servir de nada tu fijación conmigo: tengo novia, vivimos en pareja y somos felices.




Bueno, como la cosa está de aquella manera, os traigo otra de las muchas "tonterías" que tengo por ahí. Sé que no os gusta, pero menos da una piedra.

Una web que ha sido recientemente eliminada (se puede ver en la caché de Google; en la imagen que no se ve estaba el cartel primero de búsqueda) estaba montada en un dominio, registrado el 9 de septiembre de 2016; solo mantenía un texto de búsqueda de Diana Quer. ¡Extraña búsqueda!

Podrían haberla hecho para vender el dominio, pero era raro que el padre o el primo o alguien no lo hubiera comprado o que no hubieran reclamado que lo eliminaran (leyes de Internet y dominios). 

Según el whois, el dueño parece ser catalán y parece saber bastante. 


*dianaquer.com*


*whois* 


p.s.* Alcoy*, aunque no estamos de acuerdo más allá de que yo veo solo como una posibilidad más aquello que tú ves como seguro, me empieza a gustar tu cabreo. Sobre todo por aquello de que a los 34 días unos cuervos llevaron al cadáver. No antes, eh?, que los cuervos hasta que no está todo deshecho no acuden. Esto me costó en su día casi ganarme una hostia por defender que era imposible.


*Cometa*

_Este texto es de una página de Wordpress que creó Valeria a los pocos días de la desaparición de Diana, la enlazaba en una de sus cuentas de Instagram.
Aparecía ese texto y una foto con los teléfonos de la GC y del puesto de Boiro._

*Shira*

_Perfecto... ya sabemos quién hizo esa página web._


Yo, lo que vosotras digáis, que yo no sabía quién la había hecho (o sí?); pero, como entre otras muchas de estas cosas de las que era imposible hablar aquí de forma medianamente coherente, a las que se les vino llamado spam, he seguido la página http://www.dianaquer.com desde el principio y lo veo de otra manera:

*1. El dueño de la web y del dominio es Daniel López Gillué*; pertenece a un *correo de gmail del propio Daniel*, que ni siquiere lo tiene registrado en el dominio del server (Nominalia, para quien trabaja/trabajó; Nominalia es el registrador y servidor de hosting, pero esta empresa no es dueña del dominio ni de la web; Daniel podría llevarla a otro registrador y hosting, sencillamente dirigiéndose a la ICAN desde su correo de gmail). 

2. Si la hizo Valeria, alguien tuvo que comprarla, instalar el módulo, poner los index y tal. Dudo que una niña que pone http://www.Dianaquer.com, el nombre de la web con mayúscula en la primera, sepa los rudimentos de uso, pero si fuera así, tampoco cambiaría nada. *¿Tenemos pruebas de que Valeria dijo que http://www.dianaquer.com era suya y no solo se limitó a citarla?* Las agradecería mucho; por asuntos informáticos, para mí es importante...

3. Sobre el *texto de la web*: "El motivo de esta página es para ayudar a encontrar a Diana Quer, si sabes algo, dalo a conocer porfavor. diana. *GRACIAS!* Professional WordPress Theme by". Lo subrayado era la cabecera (encima de la imagen de desaparecida). diana era el título identificativo oculto de la imagen, que, al desaparecer esta, queda visible; está en minúscula "como suele suceder". *GRACIAS!* era el pie de imagen. El resto es el "por defecto" del módulo de WordPress cuando se instala.

MÁS. Esa web ha sido desactivada esta semana; "supongo" que "por obligación", después de algunos asuntos relacionados, pero "no lo sé" (¿o sí?).





MaraL dijo:


> Siento disentir Torrente, diana era el nombre de la imagen alojada en la web, diana.jpg
> 
> si ves el código fuente de la página en la caché se ve claramente ( líneas 122-123):
> 
> ...






*Maral*, el nombre del archivo que se sube es diana.jpg; al enlazarlo en la web (src) lo nombra como diana (para la web puede dar el nombre que quiera, independientemente del nombre del archivo de la imagen); si el archivo jpg desaparece, como es el caso, queda el nombre que lo identificaba en la web: diana. Así es y era y así lo indica el código de la web (el que has puesto es de la caché y hay diferencias, pero también vale). Sin duda. Además, tengo la web tal como estaba. Nadie firma como diana, ni era visible ese nombre; en el código fuente sí, claro, pero como nombre identificativo en la web...

Otra cosa.

Los secretos de sumario se tienen que ampliar antes de cumplir el mes de la última ampliación. De ahí que en febrero ya se fueran a ampliarlo el día 17 de feb. Ahí queda eso...


p.s. Edito, que me salió repe. Sorry.







ALCOY dijo:


> Torrente, todos los indicios basándonos en declaraciones de inspectores jubilados de garantía que han sido formadores de unidades contra la delincuencia y violencia contra las personas
> ...
> 
> todos los estudios sobre criminología ambiental y sobre el perfil geográfico criminal lo que nos indican es que a esa chica la han calzado...
> ...



Ni yo quien te niegue tu derecho a no mantener a Diana en el limbo de los justos; espero que compartas los resultados.

No pretendía hacer una broma con el *amigo desaparecido* (que parece que también *viajaba a Madrid el día 22 de agosto desde el mismo sitio*); mucho menos pretendía bromear con buscar *en twitter*, incluso pensé que te llevaría a alguna conclusión, en este caso, al ser *creado en 2015* y *coincidir con el mismo usuario @ que el correo que tú pusiste del facebook de Diana Quer* y con el supuesto famoso *correo* (todo en plan *profesional, los tres*); pero mis disculpas si ha parecido una broma, nada más lejos de mi intención en este hilo, por Dios!

Perdón por la ofensa!




Por si a alguien le parece bien contestar una encuesta, aunque creo que tendrá otros muchos apartados, esta es muy simple y se rellena en menos de un minuto...

*ENCUESTA*

Francisco, estudiante de Periodismo en Valladolid

*Trabajo de investigación sobre Diana Quer*


EDITO


Os estaba leyendo y para que no se me pase... 



rcobrador dijo:


> El padre de Diana Quer contactó con detectives privados para encontrar a su hija




De ser cierto, si la GC convenció al padre de DQ de abandonar la idea, después de dar el paso, sencillamente es porque la oferta-info es mejor o menos mala que la que él podría conseguir.





ALCOY dijo:


> ...
> 
> Se sigue investigando, se están retomando las declaraciones de testigos y analizando las pruebas...
> 
> ...




Yo lo habría titulado de otra manera, por ejemplo:

*"El juez del caso Diana Quer repetirá los interrogatorios para poder poner en busca y captura al amigo desaparecido"*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Dic 2016)

*La Coronada busca a un joven de 23 años desaparecido desde el sábado
*



Spoiler



*La Coronada busca a un joven de 23 años desaparecido desde el sábado
*

La Coronada busca a un joven de 23 años desaparecido desde el sábado
Benito Calvo Hernández mide entre 1,60-1,65 metros, es moreno y lleva gafas graduadas


La localidad pacense de La Coronada se ha empezado a movilizar por la desaparición de su vecino, Benito Calvo Hernández, de 23 años. Se marchó el pasado sábado 10 de diciembre por la noche de su vivienda y desde entonces su familia no ha tenido noticias de él.

En la jornada de ayer lunes, la familia denunció su desaparición ante la Guardia Civil y sus vecinos han empezado a movilizarse en las redes sociales distribuyendo fotos para tratar de dar con su paradero.

Al parecer, Benito abandonó su casa pasadas las once de la noche del sábado. Lo hizo con apenas 10 euros en el bolsillo y se fue con el coche de su padre, un Nissan Terrano, de color granate y con la matrícula BA-9202-X.


Se desconoce dónde ha podido ir. Lo cierto es que la familia ha intentado ponerse en contacto con él, pero su teléfono móvil está apagado. La última vez que se conectó al whatsapp fue el domingo a las 0.14 horas.

El alcalde de La Coronada, José María Sánchez, indica que “en el pueblo hay bastante preocupación y ya se ha empezado a movilizar para tratar de ayudar en la búsqueda”. En este sentido, el Ayuntamiento se ha puesto a disposición de la familia para echar una mano en todo lo que haga falta.

Isabel es una vecina, muy amiga de la familia, y señala que “Benito no se fue enfadado de casa, ya que aunque era un niño con pocos amigos, no solía tener problemas con nadie”.

Ésta apunta que los sábados Benito “solía salir por el entorno del pueblo y muy pocas veces cogía el coche”. Además, se da la circunstancia que durante la jornada del sábado, estuvo con su padre y con su hermano cogiendo aceitunas y cuando volvieron a casa al caer la tarde se dieron cuenta que el coche estaba en reserva. Por tanto, Benito era consciente que el coche que se llevó tenía poca gasolina.

Al no acudir a casa el domingo por la mañana, su padre y su hermano estuvieron buscándole sin éxito, además de por La Coronada, por los bares de Don Benito y Villanueva de la Serena. También se preguntó por Campanario. Y no fue ya hasta el lunes, como marca el protocolo, cuando se denunció su desaparición ante la Guardia Civil.

Benito mide entre 1,60-1,65 metros, es moreno y lleva gafas graduadas.

Los vecinos de La Coronada van a organizar una primera batida para buscar a Benito hoy a partir de las cuatro de la tarde. Al parecer, la Guardia Civil y el padre han buscado por el canal, que ahora lleva poca agua, pero no hay rastro. También se han registrado cocheras y corralones de las afueras del pueblo, por lo que quizás la batida se centre esta tarde por poblaciones de los alrededores.



*Unos 700 vecinos participan en la batida para buscar a Benito Calvo en La Coronada*

Se trata de un joven de 23 años cuyo rastro se perdió el sábado por la noche. Se sabe que se fue con el todoterreno de su padre y que utilizó su teléfono móvil

Unos 700 vecinos de La Coronada y un importante número de agentes de la Guardia Civil se movilizaron en la tarde de ayer para buscar algún rastro de Benito Calvo Hernández, un joven vecino de esta población desaparecido el sábado por la noche.

Al cierre de esta información se sabe que el rastro de este muchacho de 23 años se perdió pasadas las doce de la noche del sábado, al menos esa es la última hora que consultó el whats-app y hecho las últimas llamadas. Ha desaparecido con poco dinero y llevándose el coche de su padre, un todoterreno de color rojo, que al parecer disponía de escaso carburante en el depósito.

Al no tener noticias, su familia denunció su desaparición y desde el pasado lunes el alcalde de la Coronada, José María Sánchez, dice estar en permanente contacto con el padre y con la guardia civil para estar al tanto de cualquier novedad que puedan transmitirse entre las distintas partes.

Desde que el pueblo de La Coronada conoció la noticia de la desaparición de Benito se ha volcado en su búsqueda y en la tarde de ayer unos 700 vecinos, según el alcalde, respondían al llamamiento de movilización realizado por el ayuntamiento a fin de participar en una batida junto a agentes de la Guardia Civil.

El punto de encuentro fue el colegio Nuestra Señora de la Piedad. De allí partieron los vecinos a bordo de sus propios turismos para recorrer el término municipal de La Coronada y poblaciones colindantes durante unas dos horas en las que se prolongó el dispositivo, hasta oscurecer el día.

ORDEN JUDICIAL / Según informó ayer el alcalde, los investigadores han solicitado una orden judicial para rastrear el teléfono móvil del muchacho para saber algún dato del lugar o lugares desde los que hizo las últimas llamadas.
 
Ayer, los vecinos se patearon ampliamente el término municipal en el que hay arroyos, pozos, matorrales y otros elementos que podrían dificultar la aparición de pistas sobre Benito. No obstante, los objetivos se centran en hallar algún rastro del coche, que es un elemento mucho más fácil de localizar. La Guardia Civil lleva buscando sin parar desde que se denunció la desaparición, señaló José María Sánchez. A medida que pasan las horas se empieza a descartar que se encuentre por los alrededores de La Coronada.

En el pueblo, la noticia ha supuesto un mazazo, aunque los vecinos manifestaban ayer su esperanza de encontrar sano y salvo a su paisano; un chaval al que definen un tanto introvertido, querido en La Coronada, y no muy dado a juergas, señalaban.

ES LA SEGUNDA / Esta desaparición hacía recordar a algunos vecinos la producida hace unos años con otro paisano de La Coronada, con fatal desenlace entonces, porque había caído con su vehículo al canal y falleció.

Al cierre de esta información, el alcalde informó de que no había novedades sobre el paradero de Benito Calvo, aunque se refería a una pista que situaba al joven en Castuera el sábado por la noche.

A buen seguro que La Coronada seguirá insistiendo en la búsqueda hasta hallar alguna pista de su paradero.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:









DQ


Spoiler






Galifornia dijo:


> El otro hilo lo cerraron, Buster. Por eso azule abrió este. No inventes.
> 
> Y no eras tú quién criticó ayer a Alcoi por rellenar con otros casos?
> 
> ...



Pues sí.

*¡SIN COMENTARIOS... PARA NO OFENDER A LOS FAMILIARES DE ESTE NI DE OTROS MILES DE DESAPARECIDOS Y DE SUICIDADOS QUE CONTARON CON MENOS MEDIOS!*

Copio y pego del hilo de desaparecidos... En spoiler los textos completos de los que extraigo titulares y enlaces al medio correspondiente.

*NOTICIAS DE FARO DE VIGO SOBRE IVÁN DURÁN*

*Buscan a un joven baionés de 30 años que falta de su domicilio desde el jueves*

*Dejó una nota a su familia en la que advertía de su marcha

Redacción | Baiona 27.08.2016 | 02:17
*


*El padre de Iván Durán: "Desapareció y creemos que en contra de su voluntad"*

*Continúan las labores de búsqueda del vecino de Baiona del que no se sabe nada desde el jueves

Efe 27.08.2016 | 18.29*



La búsqueda de Iván Durán en Baiona alcanza su *sexto día* sin noticias del joven

*Un nuevo rastreo con perros de la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local en el monte de Covaterreña concluye sin éxito*

*Redacción | Baiona 31.08.2016 | 14:11
*



*Un helicóptero se suma a la búsqueda de Iván Durán
*
*Patrullas motorizadas del Seprona recorren los montes de Baiona en busca de alguna pista. Además, el dispositivo de rastreo cuenta también con apoyo del servicio marítimo

Neli Pillado 01.09.2016 | 10:48*



*El padre de Iván Durán: «A mi hijo lo dejaron morir»*

Aunque aún no existe una confirmación oficial por medio de las pruebas de ADN, a Juan Durán no le cabe ninguna duda de que el cuerpo sin vida que apareció el sábado en un monte de Baiona es el de su hijo Iván.

* Quiero que mi hijo se convierta en un icono *para que esto no vuelva a suceder.

-Mi padre fue *policía en Venezuela*. Había una [*pistola*] en el pueblo. No sabía de ella. Quizá mi hijo supiese dónde estaba. Para mí seguía allí, o quizá la robaron.


NOTICIAS DESDE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE IVÁN DURÁN


Spoiler



_Algunos de los textos que fuimos poniendo en spoiler...
_
*NOTICIAS DE FARO DE VIGO SOBRE IVÁN DURÁN*

*Buscan a un joven baionés de 30 años que falta de su domicilio desde el jueves*

*Dejó una nota a su familia en la que advertía de su marcha

Redacción | Baiona 27.08.2016 | 02:17
*

Una denuncia de su familia ante la Guardia Civil ha puesto en marcha la búsqueda del joven baionés Iván Durán Valverde, que permanece en paradero desconocido desde que este jueves por la mañana abandonó su domicilio. Familiares y allegados del joven suman sus esfuerzos en la calle e internet a los que realizan el instituto armado y la Policía Local de Baiona para localizarle.

El joven tiene 30 años, es moreno, de complexión atlética y mide 1,97 metros de estatura. La familia interpuso la correspondiente denuncia en el cuartel tras descubrir una nota en el domicilio en la que advertía de su marcha. La falta de noticias y el temor por la integridad del joven movilizó a sus allegados, que pusieron en marcha su búsqueda también en las redes sociales.

A través de la plataforma SOS Desaparecidos se han difundido fotos y datos en busca de alguien que pueda aportar alguna pista para localizarlo en el 062 (Guardia Civil) o en el 112.




*El padre de Iván Durán: "Desapareció y creemos que en contra de su voluntad"*

*Continúan las labores de búsqueda del vecino de Baiona del que no se sabe nada desde el jueves

Efe 27.08.2016 | 18:29*

Baiona vive horas de angustia por la desaparición de uno de sus vecinos, Iván Durán, de 30 años, 1 metro 97 centímetros de estatura, moreno, de ojos oscuros y con gafas, puesto que todos los esfuerzos se concentran en intentar dar con su paradero actual.

El muchacho salió de su casa, ubicada en el alto de Pino Manso, y desde el jueves, cuando no regresó a la vivienda, nada de él se sabe. Su padre, Juan, ha explicado que notó la ausencia de su hijo y se alertó por no ser éste un hecho habitual. "Lo llamé y al ver que no contestaba pensé que había ido a pasear al perro porque habíamos quedado de ir a las 11.30 horas a hacer una reparación", ha añadido.

Sin embargo, al comprobar que el can estaba en casa, y que Iván no se había llevado con él su teléfono móvil, se alertó, y se dio cuenta de que también estaban en la habitación del joven, que posee una complexión atlética, su cartera, con todo el dinero, e igualmente la documentación. *"Lo único que tenemos claro es que Iván desapareció y creemos que en contra de su voluntad, eso lo tenemos claro, por la relación que teníamos entre nosotros"*, ha comentado el padre, al especular sobre las posibles causas de su ausencia. Juan Durán, en todo caso, ha hecho un llamamiento a su hijo para que, se encuentre donde se encuentre, vuelva a casa lo antes posible porque todos lo echan de menos y están preocupados por él.

En cuanto a los medios que se están movilizando para tratar de localizar a Iván, el padre ha destacado que "el factor humano sí está presente", pero cree que faltan recursos técnicos, así como perros que puedan seguir el rastro del joven. "Aquí no nos enviaron unos perros, que serían fundamentales para buscar el rastro, y estamos peinando montes con amigos nuestros y si tuviésemos unos perros seguiríamos el rastro y sabríamos si hay indicios o no, no perderíamos tanto tiempo", ha lamentado con un desespero lógico, el que lo lleva a mostrarse muy preocupado.

Pese a ello, ha querido agradecer al personal de la Guardia Civil de Baiona, a la Policía Local, así como a amigos y a conocidos, todo el esfuerzo que están poniendo para peinar la zona con el deseo de que su hijo aparezca.

Al igual que a Iván, se busca en Galicia a Diana Quer, una joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida en la localidad costera de A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña), su lugar de veraneo, cuando, en la madrugada del pasado lunes, regresaba de una romería local.





La búsqueda de Iván Durán en Baiona alcanza su *sexto día* sin noticias del joven

*Un nuevo rastreo con perros de la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local en el monte de Covaterreña concluye sin éxito*

*Redacción | Baiona 31.08.2016 | 14:11
*
El refuerzo de las labores de búsqueda de Iván Durán Valverde mediante rastreos en el monte con perros del servicio cinológico de la Guardia Civil no ha permitido aún a los investigadores encontrar nuevas pistas sobre el paradero del joven de 30 años que desapareció hace seis días en Baiona tras dejar en el domicilio familiar una nota en la que advertía de su marcha.

Una veintena de agentes del instituto armado volvieron a peinar ayer, con apoyo de la Policía Local, el monte de Covaterreña, próximo al domicilio familiar y frecuentado por el joven en paseos con su mascota. Lo hicieron por segundo día con la ayuda de un perro del servicio cinológico, desplazado desde Ourense y capaz de detectar con el olfato a cualquier persona.

Aunque se mantienen abiertas otras líneas de investigación, fuentes de la Guardia Civil insisten en que la principal hipótesis de la desaparición es que Iván Durán se fue de forma voluntaria de su domicilio, tal y como advertía en su nota a la familia.

Sin embargo, la preocupación de familiares y allegados se mantiene, ya que el joven abandonó el domicilio sin teléfono móvil ni cartera. Por eso conservan activa después de seis días la búsqueda en la calle y a través de las redes sociales.

Varias personas han asegurado en los últimos días haber visto al joven, sin embargo la Guardia Civil solo confirma que se le vio en Baiona el día de su desaparición.

Iván Durán Valverde, de 30 años, tiene una estatura de 1,97 metros, es moreno, de ojos oscuros y usa gafas.





*La familia del desaparecido en Baiona pide más medios para dar con él
*
*Reclaman colaboración y apuntan a que podría estar fuera de Galicia

Europa Press 31.08.2016 | 14:22
*

La familia de Iván Durán Valverde, el joven de 30 años desaparecido en Baiona (Pontevedra) desde el pasado día 25, ha reclamado más medios y colaboración para dar con él y ha apuntado que podría encontrarse ya fuera de Galicia, por lo que ha hecho un llamamiento al resto del territorio nacional por si alguien pudiese tener información sobre su paradero.

En un comunicado, la familia del joven ha pedido a la sociedad que "se vuelquen" para ayudarlos a encontrar a Iván de igual modo que se están destinando medios y difusión social para localizar a la madrileña Diana Quer, desaparecida en A Pobra el día 22. "Ambas desapariciones son de una persona mayor de edad desaparecida en extrañas circunstancias, ambas deberían tener la misma difusión en televisión y la de Iván no la está teniendo", lamentan desde su entorno, que piden "los mismos medios de búsqueda" para que "los dos vuelvan a casa sanos y salvos".

Desde el día de su desaparición, efectivos de la Policía Local, Protección Civil, Guardia Civil y familiares y amigos están buscando al joven pontevedrés, del que por el momento no hay rastro.

No obstante, desde el entorno del desaparecido han denunciado la "descoordinación" del operativo. En particular, han criticado que, cuando solicitaron los equipos caninos de rastreo se les comunicó que "sólo había un equipo en Galicia" y que estaba "ocupado" buscando a Diana Quer.

"Pero resulta que sí había una unidad canina, la de Protección Civil de Vigo, con la que, gracias a la iniciativa del equipo particular de búsqueda, se contacto este martes", han dicho desde el entorno de Iván Durán, que lamentan que se haya "perdido un tiempo muy valioso". Del mismo modo, han criticado que no fuesen informados de la desaparición los integrantes del "equipo que mejor conoce estos montes", el de los agentes forestales de la Xunta.

Iván Durán Valverde es moreno, de complexión delgada y muy alto, ya que mide en torno a los dos metros de altura. Desapareció de su domicilio en Baiona el pasado 25 de agosto y su familia cree que podría encontrarse ya fuera de Galicia.




*Un helicóptero se suma a la búsqueda de Iván Durán
*
*Patrullas motorizadas del Seprona recorren los montes de Baiona en busca de alguna pista. Además, el dispositivo de rastreo cuenta también con apoyo del servicio marítimo

Neli Pillado 01.09.2016 | 10:48*


La búsqueda del joven Iván Durán Valverde, que falta de su casa desde el pasado jueves, suma nuevos medios. La Guardia Civil ha incorporado un helicóptero al servicio motorizado del Seprona que peina los montes del concello de Baiona. *Además, el dispositivo de rastreo cuenta también con apoyo del servicio marítimo*.

Iván Durán se ausentó de su domicilio hace hoy una semana. La hipótesis principal que se baraja es la marcha voluntaria, ya que el joven dejó una nota. La familia pedía ayer que se intensificase su búsqueda. El chico, de 30 años, es moreno, de complexión delgada y muy alto, ya que mide en torno a los dos metros de altura.



_AQUÍ LOS SPOILERS QUE FALTAN POR COPIAR DE LOS QUE TENEMOS DESDE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE IVÁN HASTA EL HALLAZGO DEL CADÁVER
_



*El padre de Iván Durán: «A mi hijo lo dejaron morir»*

*Aunque aún no existe una confirmación oficial por medio de las pruebas de ADN, a Juan Durán no le cabe ninguna duda de que el cuerpo sin vida que apareció el sábado en un monte de Baiona es el de su hijo Iván.

 Quiero que mi hijo se convierta en un icono para que esto no vuelva a suceder.

-Mi padre fue policía en Venezuela. Había una (pistola) en el pueblo. No sabía de ella. Quizá mi hijo supiese dónde estaba. Para mí seguía allí, o quizá la robaron.

A. MARTÍNEZ 

VIGO / LA VOZ 21/02/2017 08:53*

Aunque aún no existe una confirmación oficial por medio de las pruebas de ADN, a Juan Durán no le cabe ninguna duda de que el cuerpo sin vida que apareció el sábado en un monte de Baiona es el de su hijo. El joven dejó una nota pidiendo a sus familiares que su abuela no se enterara de su final.

-¿Cómo recibió la noticia del hallazgo de su hijo? 
-Nos llamó el teniente de la Guardia Civil. Fue una decepción terrible. Me dio un ataque de ansiedad. Estábamos en Huelva. Alguien parecía haberlo visto allí y fuimos su madre, mi hija, su pareja y yo. Durante todos estos meses no he querido perder la esperanza de encontrarlo. Mientras no me dijesen lo contrario, mi hijo estaba vivo y posiblemente me necesitaba.

-¿Cómo es posible que estando tan cerca de su domicilio no lo hubieran encontrado antes?
-La zona donde apareció la rastreamos metro por metro a los cuatro días más de veinte amigos, familiares y con un caballo y allí no estaba. Si se hubiesen puesto los medios necesarios, cuando andaba deambulando por el monte lo habrían encontrado.

-¿Qué cree que falló en la búsqueda?
-Pedimos drones y perros a la Guardia Civil, pero estaban en A Coruña buscando a Diana Quer. Hablamos con la Policía Nacional, que estaba dispuesta a venir con sus perros, pero la Guardia Civil no los autorizó a venir, siguiendo su protocolo. Yo contraté un dron por mi cuenta, pero hay drones térmicos de Axega y perros entrenados para el rastreo, pero no nos los facilitaron, aun siendo medios de todos. Por otra parte, ni el juez ni el fiscal quisieron considerar prioritaria la búsqueda, en vista de la vulnerabilidad de mi hijo. Yo insistía en la probabilidad de un brote psicótico. Tiene familiares con esquizofrenia. Un primo suyo se colgó hace una semana en un invernadero en Nigrán. Alertábamos de un problema pero no se nos hizo caso. Ha sido una negligencia, una falta de sensibilidad y de humanidad. A mi hijo lo dejaron morir.

-¿Cómo valora todo el apoyo que ha recibido de particulares?
-Hay gente muy buena. Hay gente durmiendo en la calle que estuvo buscando a mi hijo. Mientras que otros que tienen la obligación, porque para eso cobran, estuvieron sentados en la poltrona o mirando para otro lado. Veías en televisión las batidas en el monte para buscar a Diana Quer y a Iván lo buscaban por la carretera.* Quiero que mi hijo se convierta en un icono *para que esto no vuelva a suceder.

-¿Por qué tenía un arma su hijo?
-Mi padre fue *policía en Venezuela*. Había una en el pueblo. No sabía de ella. Quizá mi hijo supiese dónde estaba. Para mí seguía allí, o quizá la robaron.




D.E.P. Iván Durán

























Enmas dijo:


> Pero es que el ha afirmado que al menos hay un usuario que sigue Diana, y que es una cuenta creada despues de desaparecer esta, eso es porque sabe que usuario es,entonces que lo diga, si existe.
> Igual que pone datos de cifras de seguidos/siguiendo.. Que diga q usuario es y lo miramos, y si tiene razón se la daremos y entonces ya podremos tomarnos ese dato en serio, mientras tanto, los datos q pone del twitter de DQ son irrelevantes



No, no, de ninguna manera; no quiero que me des/deis la razón (para qué?); bueno, que no me la des porque..., bueno, digamos que porque no la tengo, que me había confundido de fecha o algo así; y aunque pudiera suceder, digamos que no ha sucedido y que mil perdones, por favor, y que no volverá a suceder y todo eso. *¿Me perdonas?* Gracias.

Y pelillos a la mar. OK?


p.s. ¡Ay, Dios!





MaraL dijo:


> Encontrar se puede encontrar si es verdad, es cuestión de ver a quién sigue y ver cuando se unió cada usuario a twitter, pero vamos... hay que ver los perfiles de más de 500 usuarios...uno por uno



Maral, esto ya lo expliqué un día y con ejemplos en directo: se trata de dejar de seguir a uno antiguo (o más), seguir a uno nuevo (o +), dejar de seguir al nuevo y volver a seguir al antiguo. Por eso se puede anticipar el suceso porque la secuencia es la misma siempre. 

No es necesario ni suficiente mirar uno por uno en un momento dado. Supongo que lo sabes, pero por si acaso: hay herramientas públicas de twitter (gratuitas o de pago) para hacer análisis de cualquier usuario que si las activas te lo registran todo. Y que cada uno entienda lo que quiera o pueda. 

_Acojinado me hallo, fíjate_. :8:






Enmas dijo:


> No hay nada que perdonar, y como he dicho te daré la razón si nos dices el usuario y comprobamos esto que dices, pero como no ha sido así no te podemos ni tan siquiera decir que te has equivocado de fecha, ni nada por el estilo. Lo que has hecho es tirar la piedra, diciendo que Diana ha seguido a usuarios que se han dado de alta después de su desaparición y cuando se te ha pedido que digas cual o cuales, has escondido la mano, y has salido por evasivas.
> y si mejor, pelillos a la mar, porque este tema ya no das más de sí




Sin que sirva de precedente...

Enmas, verás; te agradezco tu respuesta, pero es que yo no soy de discutir "imposibles" (por la causa que sea) en la vida real y menos en un foro. No es por menospreciar a nadie ni por tirar la piedra y tal... Es que no me gusta y además tengo poco tiempo para una desaparecida cuando son muchos los que hay. Lo normal es que cuando escribo en burbuja sea porque haya venido a poner algo sobre otros desaparecidos y aprovecho...

Me pides un imposible y supongo que lo sabes; si en este momento fuera público, te lo diría; pero si ya no está y lo digo me busco un problema (eso solo se debe decir a los que hay que decírselo). Siempre que tengo enlaces a mano los pongo; si no, digo lo suficiente para que cualquiera lo encuentre. En este caso, pongo lo de twitter tras haber explicado detenidamente las secuencias, y, en este caso (también) haber avisado varias veces para el que lo quisiera comprobar. Dije, en su momento que uso el twitter Analytics modificado y otras app... 

Es que llega un momento que te hartas, que esto es un foro de ocio, no un interrogatorio, ¿comprendes?

Te resumo el porqué de que me pidas un imposible... La secuencia, por si te interesa es:

- Deja de seguir a antiguos

- Sigue a uno nuevo

- Deja de seguir al nuevo

- Vuelve a seguir a alguno/s antiguo

Si estos cambios se hacen en diferente nº, entonces queda como queda, pero al nuevo solo se le ve si lo coges en directo o aplicas un registro de análisis de usuario.

Cuando los cambios suceden en los que siguen a DQ, suelen ser similares, pero siguen siguiéndola, aunque no pongan tuits en público (es el caso de Telmo, Nissa, etc.), lo que facilita la mensajería directa y privada.

¿Que no te lo crees? Pues lo siento; yo lo he ido avisando para que pudieseis verlo.

No voy a entrar en las cosas que dijiste tú porque, en realidad, nunca debí entrar a este debate, que entorpece lo que realmente importa; pretendía dar esa información en el hilo, por los que nos leen y poco más. Lo siento, de verdad. 

p.s. Borraré esto. Disculpad la extensión y todo lo que sea disculpable. Sorry.




Como lo prometido es deuda...

Hoy, *miércoles* 15/02/2017, *ha vuelto el primo de DQ o su usuario a dar señales en las RRSS*. 

Las que yo conocía estaban inactivas desde el 10 de noviembre de 2016, como hemos dicho tantas veces.

EJEMPLO

En su twitter, en vez de enlazar al *facebook de búsqueda de su prima*, como hacía hasta ayer y que lo llevaba él, ha enlazado a *su linkedin*.

Aviso de que no voy a hacer la demostración.


p.s. Gracias a los coforeros que las merecen (por no pararme a citar). 

Y *un enlace para los interesados en Manuela Chavero*.




*María Morcillo @MeryRulo
*
*@Alfonso_Egea hace tiempo que no se habla de los casos de Monesterio y Diana Quer....hay novedades?
*


*Alfonso Egea ‏@Alfonso_Egea *

* Hola @MeryRulo de Monesterio hoy mismo las damos... de Diana toca ser prudente. Saludos y gracias!
*



Por si alguien que pase por aquí puede echar una mano... Gracias.



Spoiler











Y de paso... Con todos los respetos y petición de perdones preventivos...


OFF TOPIC (o no)


En resumen...

*Español de Las Palmas, desaparecido (secuestrado) hace 38 días. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera en Venezuela, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.* Noticia del *16 de febrero de 2017*

*Dos días después detenidos en La Coruña dos secuestradores reclamados por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela*, uno de origen español y otro de origen venezolano. Noticia del *18 de febrero de 2017*




Spoiler



*1. Noticia del 16 de febrero de 2017
*

*Español secuestrado en Venezuela. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.
*

*Liberado un español secuestrado hace 38 días en Venezuela, al que amputaron un dedo*

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido en la liberación de un español tras 38 días de secuestro en Venezuela, al que sus captores amputaron un dedo que enviaron a sus familiares para presionarles y que pagaran el dinero que les exigían, tras la detención de dos imàlicados en Estados Unidos y Panamá.

Familiares del secuestrado denunciaron a la Guardia Civil de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que la víctima y un hermano suyo habían sido secuestrados cuando se desplazaban en vehículo por las inmediaciones de la población de El Sombrero (Venezuela).

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala, informa la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil.

Al cabo de unas horas dejaron en libertad a una de las dos víctimas para gestionar la obtención de 500.000 dólares para sufragar el pago del rescate del secuestrado.


*2. Noticia del 18 de febrero de 2017
*



*La Policía Nacional detiene en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol por un secuestro en Venezuela
*

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

En concreto, según un comunicado difundido por la Policía, los dos hombres fueron localizados y detenidos en los municipios coruñeses de Cambre y Culleredo el pasado día jueves.

Dada la "peligrosidad" de ambos, de su arresto se encargó la Unidad de Delincuencia Especializada y Violenta, apoyada por los Grupos Operativos de Seguridad de Galicia.

Los detenidos, un español de 63 años y un venezolano de 52, ya han pasado a disposición del juzgado central de instrucción número dos de la Audiencia Nacional a través del número cuatro de A Coruña.

Ambos estaban reclamados para extradición por delitos de secuestro, extorsión y asociación para delinquir.




Y, por mucho que joda a _álguienes_...

Si el iphone de DQ tuviera el *"En Familia" *(necesario si quieres compartir y/o que alguien pague tus compras, etc.) y/o "Buscar mi iphone", lo podía buscar cualquiera del grupo para intentar localizarla si no contestaba a las 4 de la mañana o la propia DQ si lo había perdido o se lo habían robado. Entonces *daría una señal de sonido y en pantalla y en la antena más próxima*, aunque estuviera apagado, en el puente, en el muelle, en la ría o en la "Casita Azul" o proximidades, independientemente de estuviera con o sin DQ y de que luego el tfno. siguiera viaje hacia otra parte hasta su regreso o no. Si se repite la acción y el tfno. está, por ejemplo, en Madrid, vuelve a suceder lo mismo: da señal, por simplificar. Si la propia DQ o un familiar lo pone *en modo "Perdido", entonces DQ o un "familiar" puede borrar el contenido desde cualquier soporte sincronizado* con el tfno. de DQ o del "familiar". ¿La fuente? La experiencia, pero está en *soporte técnico de apple*. Además del asunto hackers, con lo que apple ha publicado en febrero, conociendo la ID de apple de DQ, que es conocida, ya sabéis (algunos), está "tirao" el desbloqueo.

_Edito_ para aclarar que todo lo borrado es recuperable, pero lleva mucho tiempo. Y también que... "eso" :8:



*Iván Durán Valverde, un desaparecido de segunda*. 
9 de octubre de 2016

_En cuanto a la búsqueda, a pesar de que Juan Durán alaba algunos comportamientos concretos por parte de la Guardia Civil y de la Policía, también reconoce que en estos momentos las batidas que se están realizando en el monte para encontrar a su hijo son llevadas a cabo únicamente por los familiares y amigos. Incluso, hace unos días, la propia familia tuvo solicitar por su cuenta la ayuda de varios perros de rastreo y un dron ante la imposibilidad de que ningún organismo público se hiciera cargo de los costes._



*El cadáver ha sido encontrado por un senderista que paseaba cerca de la casa de Durán*. 

_El cadáver ha sido encontrado por un senderista que paseaba cerca de la casa de Durán. La identificación completa del cuerpo está pendiente de la autopsia. La Guardia Civil tiene previsto rastrear mañana la zona por si pudiera recabar alguna pista sobre cómo se produjo su muerte. La familia de Iván Durán, que salió de su casa sin documentación ni teléfono móvil, había reclamado desde su desaparición que se declarara el caso de alto riesgo y que se dedicaran más medios policiales a su búsqueda_


Al margen de que en las Fuerzas de Seguridad haya lo que hay y de que los jueces no hagan ni puto caso, que ahí -en ese binomio- está la madre del cordero, además es que nos tratan como a tontos y hasta lo somos o nos lo hacemos.


*Aparece el cadáver cerca de su casa, a ras de tierra, etc., con un padre, familiares, amigos y vecinos rastreando palmo a palmo, con la cantidad de batidas que se han hecho (a pie, a caballo, con motos, bicicletas...), con perros de rastreo y hasta con un dron... 
*
Algo no encaja... Pero qué más da. 

*D.E.P. el muerto.*





Buster dijo:


> Ya estamos con las putas conspiraciones.




Cállate, Buster. Déjame en paz.

Esta noche, no, eh? Por favor...






Maat dijo:


> Brasas: Caso Diana Quer, un laberinto sin salida a la vista
> 
> Y leña al fuego: Icíar Iriondo: «El móvil encontrado en Taragoña lo dejaron ahí para jugar al despiste»




De ser cierta la afirmación -y está entrecomillada-, esta Icíar Iriondo ha perdido los papeles o no los ha tenido nunca?

Dice:

"_El móvil encontrado en Taragoña lo dejaron ahí para despistar, lo pensé siempre. Es una zona marisquera y era cuestión de tiempo localizarlo_". 

Sí, con un mariscador nómada, surgido de la nada y vuelto a la nada, sí. Pero esto creo que no lo ha dicho la tal Icíar. Vamos, que todo apunta a que la prueba del despiste no parece que saliera muy bien y hubo que ir a encontrarlo.

Por lo demás, para despistar se deja en el muelle, en el puente o en mil sitios, pero no hundido en el fango... 

Lo de la madre y la hermana a mí me desborda (es demasiado) y se me vienen frases hechas que no me gustan; así que _no coment_.


p.s. Manuela Chavero e Iván Durán, que yo sepa, todavía no se puede afirmar que estén muertos. ¿Tenéis alguna información que lo afirme? Se agradece, "si eso". Del caso del cadáver que podría ser Iván, no se ha dicho nada sobre otros indicios que no sea ¡*una nota de suicidio junto al cadáver*! y el tamaño; nada sobre otros que no se descomponen, tales como zapatos, ropas, etc... En fin... que esto de los desaparecidos "quema" a cualquiera. ¡Son tantos!

_Edito para quitar spoiler que había puesto aquí (por error)._






Maat dijo:


> Un artículo relativamente antiguo y referido a una zona concreta, pero extrapolable a todo el territorio y al día de hoy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Y eso que tienes en spoiler hasta 2010... En el hilo de desaparecidos estuvimos hablando sobre la enorme cantidad de recientes desaparecidos en la Comunidad Valenciana. Es una tragedia; bueno, lo es en todos sitios...

Sobre Iván, yo también creo que el cadáver es el suyo. Pero, incluso con las nuevas pruebas que se van conociendo, a mí me resulta extraño: cerca de su casa, en un terraplén visible desde el sendero por el que paseaba frecuentemente, una nota de suicidio, grandes batidas, con perros, con drones, con todo; aportado por la familia, sí (una vergüenza de investigaciones, también). Pero, para mí, lo es. Y eso que, sintiéndolo mucho, Iván ha sido uno de los casos más difundidos (hay miles al año de los que ni se habla).

Lo del suicidio ya es otra historia. Para mí es la historia más negra de la España actual. El hilo sobre suicidios da una pena una impotencia impresionante.

p.s. En serio, yo no sé qué cojones pasa en este país, pero a veces dan ganas de mandarlo todo a la _eme_ y dedicarse en el tiempo libre a tocar la gaita (unas veces más que otras). Los interrogadores, mal, muy mal; los jueces, peor, los fiscales, fatal y todo por la mierda de los políticos que hacen leyes para sus prebendas y por los que los votáis y punto.

Disculpad, ya sé que al foro se viene llorado, pero ayer y hoy son dos días negros y en estos montes uno "se desnuda". Sorry.





Venga, que estaba esperando a tener la imagen. De ahora mismo.

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*






afiestas dijo:


> Insisto en mi teoría porque ya la expuse hace meses. Todo se puede reducir a un simple accidente (un atropello lo más seguro, de un peatón despistado chateando con su móvil y un conductor que se cruza en su camimo). Es fácil relativamente y dadas las horas de la madrugada, que no hubiera testigos presenciales. El conductor se acojona, recoge el cadáver, se lo lleva y lo oculta en un sitio inhóspito. Alguien se encuentra el móvil y lo coge pero rápidamente se da cuenta que está inutilizado y de deshace de él arrojandolo a la ría (quizá el mismo conductor que la atropelló ).
> Y ahora falta esperar que la fortuna haga que alguien se tropiece con el cadáver de la desaparecida.




Es raro que no haya huellas de todo ese movimiento.



*El padre de Iván Durán ha identificado el cuerpo sin vida con el de su hijo.
*




OFF TOPIC



Spoiler



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alcoy, mira lo que has conseguido con tanto protestar contra los investigadores. 

¿El siguiente? Viendo los que están, va de suyo... el Pequeño Nicolás. 





Esas simbiosis que aprovechan la tragedia de los desaparecidos para hacerse publicidad no suelen terminar bien.

Estamos pagando muy cara la lacra de las ONG, en general. Creo que SOS no es el caso, pero si se deja que se aprovechen, mal asunto, y yo le llamo actividad lucrativa la de esa publicidad, que vale cientos de euros. 

p.s. Lo que has editado... Pufffffffff, luego "si eso".

A ver... es que si hablo se lía la de Dios o más... Te pongo un *enlace a un pdf* bueno (*hay otros, como este*) y de ahí seguro que puedes ir tirando.



Runa...

SÍ.



Si tuvieran el *Grado en criminología* sí podrían investigar. 

Pero si *no pasas ni el psicotécnico para oficial de policía*, mal veo sacar el Grado.

Y hasta ahí puedo leer...






ALCOY dijo:


> pues sí, por favor cuéntanos...
> porque a mi Prada me suena a primo de Amancio Ortega... jajajaja
> 
> 
> ...




Pues no sé qué contarte, pero mi humilde opinión es que en SOS se están pasando 300 pueblos con dar cobertura o recibir de buen grado lo de estos investigadores; pero sobre todo permitiendo su difusión.






Se ha prorrogado el secreto de sumario.

Subo el hilo y ya "si eso" alguien que tenga tiempo y quiera que enlace cuando sea.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:



DQ-LdT-hk


Spoiler






ALCOY dijo:


> Ya Torrente...
> pero ya has visto que en secuestro extorsivos la tasa de resolución y éxito es 100%.
> 
> A la UCO le sería muchísimo más fácil atrapar a alguien que estuviese haciendo mamonadas como una conexión desde Madrid o que dé Madrid y enviando e-mails a SOS DESAPARECIDOS que a un botachanclas como en el caso de Manuela Chavero...
> ...



Y no es menos cierto que, ante la duda, aparece "el cupable por adjudicación" muerto o suicidado, ¿como se busca en el caso Manuela Chavero?

Yo es que no me creo lo de whatsapp, ni lo de Malena Guerra ni que DQ iba sola hacia su casa, ni casi nada de lo que han dicho la madre, la hermana, la desaparecida amiga de la madre y la reaparecida amiga de Diana, que en realidad es más amiga de la hermana. 

Sí me creo que había llamadas al padre por las que estaba muy preocupado y que encajan (para él) con la desaparición. Que se utilizó entorno fiestas, etc...? Pues también me lo creo, sobre todo porque las pistas falsas son ideales en ese entorno, y tampoco descarto que fueran autores los de la fauna, por encargo, por entrepierna o por lo que sea. Es que yo, con lo que se sabe públicamente, no descartaría ninguna opción.

Ahora, que me pongas como ejemplo de caso resuelto el de Manuela, eso sí que no me encaja. Ese caso no está resuelto ni de coña, nada más lejos de la realidad.



MaraL dijo:


> El caso es que parece que había tenido discusiones con demasiada gente ( amiga de madrid incluída, y que se sabe ahora), y que esa noche estuvo con unos y con otros pero con nadie en concreto, quizás ese cúmulo de circunstancias es lo que el padre llamó situación vulnerable, y que la llevaron a hacer cosas que no hubiera hecho en otras circunstancias: irse sola a esas horas, volver a casa sola a las tropecientas mil..., salir de noche sin carga en el móvil suficiente..., y lo que tu dices: contexto fiestas y todo tipo de fauna, y una chica sóla en la fiesta con unos y otros pero con nadie en concreto desde que sale hasta que vuelve...



Había discutido con muchos más; a ver si salen...

Uno de los últimos, el de "Anoche no me odiabas"; otro, Jaber; otro, el que sabía que estaría en Madrid el lunes (ojo, que lunes era desde las 24 hh.). En fin...





Spoiler



*Línea Temporal:*

2016.08.21: Diana Quer López-Pinel, una joven madrileña que se encontraba de vacaciones en la Puebla del Caramiñal, asiste a una fiesta en el pueblo.

2016.08.22: Diana desaparece en torno a las 2:30 de la madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa y se encontraba en el paseo marítimo del pueblo. Su madre la echó en falta el día 22 por la mañana, sobre las 8:30 h.

2016.08.23: La policía local y miembros de protección civil de La Puebla y otros municipios cercanos realizan batidas en búsqueda de la joven. Se reparten carteles con su imagen y datos personales.

2016.08.24: El diario Arousa publica su mensaje por WhatsApp enviado a las 2:40 de la mañana en la que dice que está asustada porque la está acosando un individuo de etnia gitana. Un testigo declara haber visto a Diana en el paseo de la playa de O Areal, a la altura de la pizzería Mi Manda Picone. Los padres declaran que su hija ha sido secuestrada.

2016.08.25: Fracasa el primer rastreo con perros para buscar a Diana. Su hermana Valeria publica una carta en Facebook.

2016.08.26: Santiago Villanueva, delegado del Gobierno, declara que "no se descarta ninguna línea de investigación", aunque se está investigando la zona de los feriantes.

2016.08.27: Varios testigos refuerzan la hipótesis de una huida voluntaria.

2016.08.29: El DNI de Diana Quer aparece en su domicilio de A Pobra. La familia lo considera un indicio de que no se marchó de forma voluntaria. La Guardia Civil indaga si la joven llegó a su casa antes de desaparecer. No hay indicios de violencia en el camino que debería haber seguido.

2016.08.30: Según Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, se ha descartado que la desaparición pueda deberse a un secuestro, pero no que pueda ser una retención ilegal.

2016.08.31: El coronel jefe de la Comandancia de La Coruña, Francisco Javier Jambrina Rodríguez, pide respeto al silencio prudente que se está manteniendo sobre las investigaciones.

2016.09.01: Un juzgado retira a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor. Juan Carlos Quer, su padre, confirma la noticia ante los medios de comunicación y declara que es una medida "que llega muy tarde". Un centenar de voluntarios peina la comarca del Barbanza bajo la supervisión de la Guardia Civil.

2016.09.02: Continúa la operación de búsqueda.

2016.09.05: La asociación "Sos desaparecidos", envía carteles a sus delegaciones de Bélgica, Francia e Italia.

2016.09.06: Se informa que, según se deduce de los datos de geolocalización, Diana Quer se trasladó en un vehículo la noche que desapareció.

2016.09.07: En un giro desconcertante, tras haber negado que su hija pudiera haber vuelto a casa sin que ella lo advirtiera, la madre de Diana Quer declara: "Ahora lo puedo decir: Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa". Los pantalones cortos de color rosa de su hija, con los que había ido a la fiesta, estaban en el domicilio familiar de La Puebla y faltaban unos pantalones vaqueros largos.

2016.09.08: La prensa informa que aunque en la madrugada de su desaparición Diana salió sin DNI, tarjetas ni dinero (sólo llevaba 20 euros), se llevó su copia de las llaves de casa. Se ha dicho que también se llevó el cargador del móvil, pero su madre lo niega. Esto refuerza la hipótesis de que no se trata de una desaparición voluntaria, por cuanto implica que tenía previsto regresar. Diana López, que se encuentra en Madrid para declarar por el tema de la custodia, ha intentado reunirse con su hija Valeria, pero no se lo han permitido. En otra sorprendente declaración, Diana López manifestó lo siguiente: "A mí, desde el primer momento, la policía me prohibió entrar en la habitación de Diana. A los dos o tres días me dejaron entrar, con ellos, y fue cuando encontramos los pantalones. En su cuarto hay dos camas. Los pantalones estaban en la cama situada más cerca de la puerta del dormitorio."

2016.09.09: Pedro Víctor de Bernardo Riaza, abogado de Diana López-Pinel, ha indicado que, en adelante, se tomarán medidas legales ante cualquier información dada por los medios que él no pueda confirmar ante los responsables de la investigación del caso. Se estudian las imágenes de un vehículo sospechoso.

2016.09.10: Unos cuarenta efectivos de la comandancia de Noia y del Grupo de Reserva y Seguridad realizan batidas en parajes poco transitados del municipio de Rianxo, acompañados por perros especializados en la búsqueda de personas.

2016.09.11: Se amplía la búsqueda.

2016.09.12: El diario "El Mundo" revela que Diana Quer se había ausentado de su domicilio durante tres días en el mes de abril, habiendo faltado más de cien veces a clase en el curso escolar.

2016.09.13: Maratoniano interrogatoria a Diana López-Pinel repasando vídeos y datos de la desaparición minuto a minuto. También se analizan las contradicciones de anteriores declaraciones. Su abogado niega que Diana Quer hubiera desaparecido anteriormente durante tres días.

2016.09.14: Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, declara que "las expectativas de poder encontrarla con vida no son las mejores", pero que se agarra "a la última llama de esperanza" y que "confía en Dios".

2016.09.15: La prensa indica que la Guardia Civil ha encontrado una serie de "pistas fiables" que permiten ser "moderadamente optimistas" sobre un esclarecimiento de la desaparición a corto o medio plazo.

2016.09.16: Diana López comparece en calidad de investigada -acompañada de su abogado Pedro de Bernardo y su inseparable amiga Marcela Mota- ante la jueza Esther Díaz, que le había retirado hace dos semanas la custodia de su hija Valeria "por poner su vida en riesgo". El abogado declaró que su representada había salido satisfecha tras declarar durante dos horas y media en el Juzgado número 2 de Ribeira.

2016.09.21: No hay progresos en la investigación. La Fiscalía sugiere ampliar a Juan Carlos Quer la investigación por maltrato continuado a su hija Valeria, de la que ya estaba siendo objeto su madre Diana López. La instrucción del caso de custodia se trasladará a los juzgados de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

2016.09.22: En un artículo dedicado al caso, el diario "El País" escribe"... si algo ha puesto también en evidencia el dramático circo mediático que ha acompañado a este caso, es que hay miles de desaparecidos en España de los que nadie se acuerda..." El papel lo aguanta todo. ¿Le podemos decir a los familiares de los desaparecidos que se pasen por la redacción de El País exponiendo su caso y que lo publicarán al día siguiente en la primera página?. ¿Cuántos medios y cuántas veces han pedido o han presionado a los sucesivos Ministros del Interior, desde el infausto año 1992, para que les facilitara una lista completa de desaparecidos? ¿Cuántos políticos se han preocupado del tema en sus programas electorales? La triste realidad es que ni los medios ni los políticos se acuerdan de los desaparecidos ni parecen preocuparse por ellos. Lamentablemente, la lista sólo puede hacerse buscando día a día y medio a medio, y sólo aparece reflejada una ínfima fracción de los casos.

2016.09.23: La juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 2 de Riveira ha rechazado la petición de la fiscalía de investigar a Juan Carlos Quer por maltrato a sus hijas. Ve indicios fundados de delito continuado de maltrato por parte de la madre y otros posibles ilícitos penales. Valeria Quer le explicó que desde que tenía 12 ó 13 años su madre se ausentaba muchas noches del domicilio, regresando en estado ebrio. Valeria está en una situación psicológica inestable, teniendo que acudir varias veces al centro de salud por autolesiones y para que le hicieran lavados de estómago por sobreingesta de ansiolíticos. Se sospecha que el teléfono móvil de Diana fue arrojado a la ría de Arosa entre Cespón y Taragoña desde el puente de la AG-II. Con autorización judicial, la Guardia Civil ha reactivado la línea telefónica para investigar su contenido.

2016.09.24: En agosto, Diana López y sus dos hijas regresaron a su casa tras pasar unos días de vacaciones fuera de España, y se encontraron el domicilio completamente revuelto, armarios rotos y unas manchas similares a sangre. Se avisó a la Policía Nacional, que realizó una inspección ocular. Valeria confesó que había dejado las llaves de la casa a un amigo para que cuidase de su mascota. Se habían celebrado varias fiestas y los supuestos restos de sangre eran de kétchup. Madre e hijas comenzaron a insultarse delante de los policías. Tras la retirada de la custodia de Valeria, Juan Carlos Quer pidió a la madre la documentación de su hija para poder matricularla en el nuevo centro donde va a estudiar. La madre, se negó y tampoco entregó su cartilla médica. Al parecer, esta situación ya ha sido resuelta.

2016.09.26: En una entrevista realizada por el diario "La Razón", Diana López-Pinel se despacha a gusto contra su ex marido. Si cada minuto de vídeo y cada párrafo que se ha dedicado a "La guerra de los Quer" se hubiera dedicado a otros casos, como el de la también desaparecida Manuela Chavero Valiente, no se hablaría de "desaparecidos de primera y de segunda".

2016.09.27: La prensa recoge la otra cara de la moneda. En el mes de agosto, Valeria se autolesionó en tres ocasiones y tuvo que acudir a urgencias donde le practicaron tres lavados de estómago. Su madre pidió el alta voluntaria sin permitir que su hija fuera vista por un psiquiatra. Eso alertó a los médicos y desencadenó el proceso que culminó en la retirada de la custodia. Valeria ha suplicado seguir viviendo con su padre. Se había enfrentado a su madre porque ésta no aparecía por casa muchas noches desde que la niña tenía 12 años y volvía de madrugada en estado ebrio. Eso le costó al menos dos palizas, por lo que se fue a vivir con su padre.

2016.09.28: Según las últimas noticias, Diana Quer no pasó por su casa ni se cambió de ropa. La señal del teléfono móvil indica que abandonó el parque pasadas las 2.30 de la madrugada y volvió a pie. Pero antes de llegar a la bifurcación que conducía a su casa por dos rutas distintas (una carretera entre viviendas o una vía peatonal con poca iluminación) se subió a un automóvil, probablemente a un Audi A3 de color negro. Diana López se confundió sobre la ropa que su hija llevaba puesta esa noche. Es verdad que llevaba una camiseta blanca, pero no llevaba unos shorts de color rosa, sino unos muy parecidos de color blanco.

2016.10.01: Buzos rastrean el puerto de Taragoña en busca de Diana Quer.

2016.10.03: La búsqueda se enfoca ahora a una vivienda deshabitada en Taragoña, cerca del repetidor que captó la última señal del móvil de Diana. Se trataría de una segunda vivienda a dónde se dirigió la persona con la que viajó la joven, elegida por considerarla una "zona de confianza". Una casita azul pastel y blanca, con un tejado de tejas rojas y una chimenea azul pastel. Según A3, hay precedentes, como la caseta de La Romana en el caso Alcàsser y la fábrica de ladrillos en el caso Anabel Segura.

2016.10.04: La prensa rosa se pregunta si será cierto que Fausto Cabrera, padre de Teresa Cabrera "Techi" (la joven que salía con Kiko Rivera, hijo de Isabel Pantoja, viuda de Paquirri, un torero que... en fin, lo dejamos aquí), salía con Diana López-Pinel. Valeria no parecía muy feliz con la relación. En una red social llegó a decir que lo peor que le había pasado en todo el día era "Que mi madre se vaya a cenar con su novio".

2016.10.12: María de las Nieves Corral, jueza del caso, deja su plaza en el Juzgado de Instrucción nº 1 de Ribeira en pleno proceso de investigación. Mónica Gómez Ferrer, titular del Juzgado nº 1 de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid), tras estudiar el informe del fiscal, ha decidido que el padre de Diana Quer siga manteniendo la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor, ya que «en los propios informes médicos aportados se evidencia la existencia de una situación médica en la menor, que debe de ser tratada, manifestando que uno de los motivos de su inestabilidad emocional es la relación con su madre».Según la prensa, dicha jueza habría obviado un informe elaborado por el psicólogo José Manuel Aguilar Cuenca que detectaba la concurrencia del Síndrome de Alienación Parental (SAP) por parte de Diana López-Pinel, que se presentó durante el proceso de divorcio. Juan Carlos Quer ha dejado la gestión del grupo familiar de empresas a cargo de sus hermanos José Luis e Isabel, para dedicarse a la búsqueda de Diana y cuidar de Valeria.

2016.10.16: Varios testigos dicen haber visto a Diana Quer en Taragoña poco antes de desaparecer. La joven habría llegado a la zona portuaria en un vehículo, acompañada por al menos tres hombres, del que se bajó y fue caminando hasta subirse en otro automóvil -de forma voluntaria- conducido por otro individuo "de mala pinta" que llevaba cerca de una hora esperándola. Entonces el coche se puso en marcha y se alejó del puerto.

2016.10.19: Fuentes cercanas a Juan Carlos Quer, indicaron que después de que Valeria, fuera visitada por su madre en el hospital, ambas se encontraron en la noche del lunes con el consentimiento del padre para que fueran a cenar juntas, volviendo después al domicilio paterno. Volvieron a reunirse ayer por la mañana, algo eventual, porque la custodia de Valeria la sigue teniendo Juan Carlos Quer tras la decisión de una jueza de Riveira de retirársela cautelarmente a Diana López-Pinel, que fue confirmada por un juzgado de Pozuelo a la espera de que se practiquen diligencias.

2016.10.21: Según las últimas informaciones, los padres de Valeria habrían llegado a un acuerdo para que esté un mes con cada uno, aunque la custodia la sigue teniendo el padre. Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado que solo los investigadores "son competentes para determinar cuáles son las líneas de investigación "y no mi exmujer con teorías", refiriéndose con toda probabilidad a la que, según Diana López, situaría a Diana Quer en Estados Unidos, a donde habría llegado contra su voluntad. Por lo que se refiere a la investigación policial, el perfil del sospechoso respondería a un vecino de la comarca de Barbanza (A Pobra, Boiro o Rianxo), de edad entre 30 y 40 años, con antecedentes policiales o judiciales por agresión sexual o violencia machista y, quizás, vinculado al tráfico y consumo de drogas.

2016.10.22: Dos meses después de la desaparición, el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer permanece activo y ha registrado movimientos. Las amigas de Diana dieron la alerta mediante capturas de pantalla. La Guardia Civil investiga el tema y se barajan tres hipótesis: que se hayan generado por las propias investigaciones de la Guardia Civil; que Diana tuviese activada la opción de Facebook de "recordar contraseña" o que hubiera una tercera persona que conociera las claves de la cuenta para acceder al perfil.

2016.10.25: Metedura de pata monumental en telecinco.es/elprogramadeanarosa/ al transcribir erróneamente unas declaraciones de Diana López. "... Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad crónica, que le da cuatro años de vida y hay que tener mucho cuidado...", cuando lo que en realidad dijo fue: "... Lo que pasa es que Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad, que de vida media tiene aproximadamente unos cuatro años y tienen crisis, por supuesto, igual que Diana, lo que pasa es que, bueno, Diana ya tiene el alta, pero es una enfermedad que es crónica y que hay que tener muchísimo cuidado durante toda la vida..." No es lo mismo la vida media de una enfermedad que las expectativas de vida de una niña, redactores de telecinco. Cuando le preguntaron "¿Con qué intención pudo él venir aquí ayer?", refiriéndose a su ex marido Juan Carlos Quer, Diana López respondió: “A poner nerviosa a Valeria, evidentemente." El juez de Pozuelo revocó su decisión anterior de dar la custodia de Valeria a su padre Juan Carlos Quer y se la ha otorgado a su madre Diana López-Pinel. Gitano sí, gitano no; pantalón rosa sí, pantalón rosa no; volvió a casa sí, volvió a casa no; se cambió de ropa sí, se cambió de ropa no; ex novio te vas a ir escarná sí, ex novio te vas a ir escarná no; malos tratos sí, malos tratos no; custodia para el padre sí, custodia para el padre no. Y así todo el caso. ¿Qué toca ahora¿ ¿Malaspintas sí, malaspintas no?

2016.10.27: El móvil de Diana, un Iphone 6 de color blanco, ha sido encontrado por un mariscador con su raño en una zona situada entre el muelle del puerto de Taragoña (Rianxo) y el puente de la autovía de Barbanza, habiéndolo entregado a los agentes locales. Según fuentes próximas a la investigación, Juan Carlos Quer habría confirmado que se trata del móvil de su hija, aunque no se ha desvelado cómo ha podido identificarlo; quizás tenga una carcasa inconfundible o personalizada. Afortunadamente, los mariscadores de la zona tienen suerte y buena vista.

2016.10.28: Juan Carlos Monedero ha declarado en Espejo Público que "... Estamos deseando que aparezca Miranda Quer". ¿Miranda Kerr? En cuanto al móvil, se ha comentado que ha aparecido cerca del comienzo del puente de la autovía de Barbanza, sin funda; la identificación del teléfono parece estar confirmada mediante el IMEI. El hombre que lo encontró llevaba poco tiempo trabajando en la zona como mariscador.

2016.10.29: Diana López-Pinel acudió al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Boiro a denunciar a su exmarido por presuntos delitos de calumnias e injurias y obstrucción a la Justicia. Según el abogado de López, Juan Carlos Quer habría facilitado información a una periodista que en un programa de televisión, aseguró que Diana López celebraba fiestas con hombres en una vivienda de Taragoña muy próxima al lugar en el que se localizó el teléfono móvil de Diana. Juan Carlos Quer desmintió dicha información: "Quiero decirles que yo soy la única fuente del padre y no quiero entrar en la rumorología. Cuando he escuchado la existencia de la casa de Taragoña, me he puesto en contacto con la Policía Judicial para comprobar cuál era el alcance de la noticia. Lo único que puedo decir es que desconozco la existencia de la casa azul y es la primera noticia que tengo de ella. No conozco nada de ese entorno, ni a ninguna arquitecta de Madrid. La comunicación que tengo con mi exmujer es muy reducida y mis hijas nunca me hablaron de esa casa".

2016.10.31: Se confía poder recuperar el contenido de la memoria del móvil de Diana y los datos de la última conexión con los repetidores de telefonía. Al parecer, el terminal no sólo está abierto por la dilatación de la batería, sino que su pantalla está rota, por lo que se habría intentado destruirlo antes de lanzarlo a las aguas de la ria. Si se lanzó desde un vehículo que cruzaba el puente, probablemente lo haría alguien que viajara en el asiento del copiloto, con lo que el supuesto secuestrador habría tenido un cómplice. No obstante, los medios indican ahora que el móvil apareció a unos 30 metros de la orilla, con lo que lo habrían tirado desde el propio muelle del puerto de Taragoña.

2016.11.01: El pasado 24 de junio Diana y su madre se presentaron en una agencia de modelos donde se registró y mantuvo una entrevista en la que se definía como "buena persona y aficionada al cine, a la moda y a estar con los amigos". La directora del casting afirmó que: "Quería empezar en el sector de la moda y estaba muy contenta porque era su primera vez". Resulta curioso que salga ahora este dato a la luz cuando era algo que se sabía desde el principio y que no comentamos en este blog por discreción: una simple búsqueda en google apuntaba hacia la agencia de modelos "Golden Agency".

2016.11.01: De Barbanza, violento, consumidor de estupefacientes y con antecedentes por narcotráfico, delitos de agresión sexual o violencia machista. Este es el perfil tipo que hace unos días trascendió sobre la persona o personas que, según consta en las diligencias policiales, podrían estar implicadas en la desaparición de Diana Quer el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal, su localidad de veraneo desde hace unos 15 años. Ahora, sobre ese retrato delictivo y personal que hasta hace unas jornadas, al parecer, no se atribuía a nadie en concreto, se ha dado un paso más al dirigir los esfuerzos de una parte de la investigación sobre dos individuos perfectamente ubicados en Arousa norte, y concretamente en una zona situada a pocos kilómetros de Taragoña.

2016.11.02: Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana. Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Hay testigos que aseguran que en la zona ha desaparecido una cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana.

2016.11.04: El teléfono móvil es la primera prueba física de la investigación y está llamado a ser la pieza clave del caso. Los investigadores sostienen que no se lanzó desde el puente que atraviesa la ensenada del río Beluso, aunque apareció a pocos metros de sus pilares centrales. De haber sido así, tendría que haberse arrojado sin consentimiento de Diana, antes de que ella llegase al puerto de Taragoña, en donde fue vista con otras personas en una actitud normal y sin coacciones. Así que se habría arrojado desde el muelle de Taragoña o su entorno. Existe la posibilidad de que, al impactar en el agua, pudiera haber planeado en superficie hasta acercarse al puente. (! ! !) Sobre las 3.00 horas del 22 de agosto, que es cuando se pudo arrojar, la marea estaba subiendo y tenía unos 95 centímetros de altura, por lo que la última hipótesis es probable. De entre las múltiples especulaciones de los medios en relación con este caso, ahora se habla de un horno de cerámica de ladrillo en Exipto, que lleva 25 años abandonado.

2016.11.05: Los investigadores confían en averiguar el código de desbloqueo que utilizaba Diana en su anterior teléfono (un Android) por si coincide con el que activaba el iPhone 6 que llevaba cuando desapareció.

2016.11.07: Según Interviú, el vehículo en el que Diana habría llegado al muelle de Taragoña en compañía de tres individuos sería una autocaravana de color blanco. Dichos individuos serían un colombiano, un traficante de Boiro y un adiestrador de perros.

2016.11.08: Con todas las pistas encima de la mesa, se mantienen abiertas dos posibilidades, cada una de ellas con una infinidad de ramificaciones: que Diana se marchase de forma voluntaria o que fuera víctima de una desaparición forzosa. Indicios de desaparición forzosa: Diana no llama; personas sospechosas; sin Dni ni tarjetas; un teléfono móvil destrozado. Indicios de marcha voluntaria: el testimonio de la madre; no hay escenario del crimen, Diana se había marchado varias veces de casa; amigos extraños.
2016.11.10: Identifican al conductor del vehículo en el que se vio a Diana Quer por última vez: un hombre con antecedentes por narcotráfico que conducía un monovolumen o una autocaravana.

2016.11.12: Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez, ex juez de Blanes, será el nuevo titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº 1 de Ribeira, que instruye el caso. Reemplazará a la juez sustituta María Marta Guillemet García. La primera juez del caso fue María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que fue destinada al Juzgado Nº 1 de Betanzos tras haberlo solicitado meses atrás.

2016.11.16: La Guardia Civil sabe que en distintas zonas de la comarca de Barbanza hay trapicheo de droga, y considera que los sospechosos tendrían relación con la venta de estupefacientes a diferentes niveles. En cuanto al móvil de Diana, se encuentra en una placa base para intentar recuperar una parte de su contenido.

2016.11.18: Se prorroga el secreto de sumario un mes más, hasta el 20 de diciembre. La Guardia Civil ha conseguido, hasta el momento, acceder a cerca del 70% de los datos almacenados en la memoria del móvil de Diana.

2016.12.02: SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico con el siguiente texto: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer". De inmediato, Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación, avisó a los responsables de la investigación. No cree que el correo haya sido escrito por Diana, pero opina que "son muchas molestias para ser una broma" dado el método un tanto sofisticado con el que se ha hecho el envío. El correo se ha enviado utilizando un fake mailer (anonymous email), con IP de EEUU y servidor de Canadá. Todo indica que el autor es un mamarracho insensato. No obstante, los responsables de la investigación no tendrán mas remedio que dedicar tiempo y recursos para descartar con total seguridad que el mensaje haya podido ser enviado por Diana.

2016.12.03: Rubén Amón escribe en "El País" un artículo de un lamentable mal gusto. "El porqué de Diana Quer. La desaparición de la joven madrileña lo reúne todo: una mujer atractiva, una familia acomodada y la sombra, improbable, del crimen doméstico."

2016.12.08: Según el diario La Voz de Galicia, "... Nueve días después de que el colectivo recibiese la comunicación, y tras numerosas gestiones realizadas con la tecnología más avanzada de la que dispone la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, los avances dados no hacen más que aumentar las sospechas sobre la posible vinculación entre el remitente y la desaparición de esta joven el pasado 22 de abril en su localidad de veraneo en Galicia, A Pobra do Caramiñal..."

2016.12.19: Asombrosamente, el número del teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta de «Gmail» desde el que se envió el mensaje "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer", ha resultado ser el mismo de la joven desaparecida.

2016.12.23: El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores. El abogado de Diana López-Pinel estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

2017.01.06: Descartada la línea de investigación abierta con los repetidores de telefonía y los móviles, la Guardia Civil centra ahora sus pesquisas en investigar si la desaparición podría estar relacionada con algún tipo de venganza contra el entorno familiar, por lo que habría que “peinar” todos los negocios y operaciones empresariales de Juan Carlos Quer, que habría expresado su malestar ante el perjuicio de su propia imagen. Ahora se opina que la desaparición estaría relacionada con delincuentes profesionales y altamente cualificados. No se descarta que Diana Quer no hiciera el recorrido que traza su móvil sino que éste fuera transportado en un coche por un cómplice, y colaborador de los secuestradores, para así despistar a la Guardia Civil. Un vehículo habría escapado en dirección indeterminada llevando cautiva a la joven, mientras otro seguiría la ruta marcada por las antenas de telefonía. También se analiza la pista de la goma de pelo hallada por la madre de Diana dos días después de su desaparición.

2017.01.14: Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado lo siguiente: “... Mi actividad empresarial no está siendo investigada, como se señala, porque es absolutamente trasparente y se desarrolla desde hace más de 30 años en el ámbito de una empresa familiar que ha cumplido y cumple escrupulosamente con todas sus obligaciones legales...” “... Tampoco existe indicio alguno de un móvil de venganza, como se afirma sin fundamento alguno...",

2017.01.23: El Secrim podría tener cuatro de los seis dígitos del código de desbloqueo de Diana, si fueran los mismos que los de su antiguo terminal. Se solicitó ayuda a la empresa tecnológica israelí Cellebrite, con sede en la ciudad israelí de Petah Tikva y perteneciente al grupo japonés Sun Corporation, que está especializada en trabajos de colaboración antiterrorista. Su tecnología secreta permite extraer rápidamente de cualquier teléfono móvil todas las fotografías, vídeos, mensajes de SMS, históricos de llamadas y datos borrados, saltándose las protecciones digitales de los smartphones. El Fbi recurrió con éxito a esta empresa durante la investigación de la masacre terrorista de San Bernardino (California), en la que resultaron muertas 14 personas. No obstante, Cellebrite ha fracasado al intentar acceder al telefono de Diana, porque su software UFED todavía no está adaptado al modelo iPhone 6. El Secrim continúa intentando saltarse la protección con otros métodos.

2017.01.24: Félix Isaac, juez del caso, se ha indignado tras conocer a través de los medios de comunicación la existencia de un mensaje enviado por Diana la noche de su desaparición. “Me estoy quedando sin batería. En cuanto llegue a casa, cargo y seguimos."

2017.01.29: Dado que todas las hipótesis manejadas hasta ahora han conducido a un callejón sin salida, se vuelve a la línea de investigación en torno a los feriantes que operaban en la fecha del secuestro en A Pobra. La prensa es pesimista y recoge comentarios del tipo: "... Diana Quer está muerta. La frase la repiten por activa y por pasiva todas las fuentes policiales (de la Policía y Guardia Civil) consultadas a lo largo del último mes." "... Se baraja como hipótesis principal que Diana Quer falleció de forma violenta..." y "... Los agentes creen que en cualquier momento puede producirse el desenlace más trágico, dar con el cuerpo de la joven madrileña..."















No he leído casi nada, así que no sé si lo habréis dicho. 

La hermana de DQ ha vuelto a abrir su ask (cerrado más de un mes y medio), y ya se pueden ver algunos amiguitos del pasado y sus movimientos o parálisis reciente. Muy curioso el momento, entre otras cosas. Hay otras curiosidades más curiosas, pero no sé si es el momento de ponerlas. Me temo que no.

Así que al grano...


OFF TOPIC


Pongo lo siguiente para facilitar que echen una mano los interesados en apoyar la búsqueda de desaparecidos, tanto si escriben aquí como si van pasando a leer o algo... Lo borraré cuando no haga falta. Disculpad las molestias y gracias.

*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*

*Otra muy enigmática desaparición

SIGUE DESAPARECIDO*








JMR


Spoiler





*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*


Aunque la investigación sigue adelante, se ha suspendido la búsqueda del agente de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico de Utrera, José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, por los lugares que podría estar.

Hasta ahora, el agente de la Benemérita estaba siendo buscado por más de cien personas de la Guardia Civil, Bomberos, Policía Local, y voluntarios de Protección Civil, de los municipios de Santiponce, Dos Hermanas, Lebrija, Las Cabezas de San Juan y Utrera. A todas estas personas hay que sumar vecinis de Utrera, así como familiares del desaparecido.

José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, mide 1,75 de altura, es de complexión media, pelo oscuro y lleva gafas.

La última persona en verlo antes de desaparecer fue su esposa, el pasado viernes, antes de irse para trabajar.

A su puesto no se presentó ni el viernes ni el lunes y de momento se desconoce alguna razón por la que el desaparecido lo haya hecho voluntariamente.

Si es que se ha ido, esperemos que se ponga en contacto con sus compañeros y/o familiares, que están muy preocupados y también se pide la colaboración ciudadana, por si alguien lo pudiera ver por la calle, llame a los teléfonos 061 ó 112.






A mediodía de este pasado martes, 24 de enero, se desactivaba el gran dispositivo de búsqueda de José Manuel Ramos Romero, guardia civil, vecino de Utrera, que se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde el pasado viernes. 

Era el lunes cuando se activaba el protocolo de búsqueda, coordinado por Protección Civil, y la Guardia Civil abría la investigación. Desde el Ayuntamiento de Utrera se ofrecía todo el apoyo para la búsqueda, donde han trabajado más de 100 personas tanto fuera de servicio como voluntarios, diferentes vehículos de Protección Civil, bomberos, motos de la Guardia Civil y dos unidades caninas de Santiponce. El trabajo desarrollado por todas estas personas no ha dado ningún resultado positivo ni se han encontrado pistas que puedan aportar alguna luz sobre el caso. 

Por ello este martes se adoptaba la decisión de desactivar el protocolo de búsqueda y será la propia Guardia Civil la que siga adelante con la investigación de la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos Romero, de 49 años de edad, agente destinado al Destacamento de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico en Utrera, del que desde el pasado viernes no se conoce su paradero. 

Se sabe que desde entonces no ha contestado a su teléfono móvil y no ha realizado ningún movimiento en sus cuentas bancarias. 

Se sigue pidiendo la colaboración ciudadana, por ello si alguna persona tiene alguna pista o lo ha visto, debe ponerse en contacto con el puesto de la Guardia Civil de Utrera, cuyo teléfono es el 95 586 15 13, o llamando al 062.


















Arriqui_town dijo:


> Esa noticia del choriceo realmente es de hace 3 meses. El problema no es que no quieran ayudar, pagando o sin pagar, es que nadie (ni Celebrite), conoce la vulnerabilidad del IPhone 6 todavía. El último al que accedieron de aquellos terroristas, fue el IPhone 5.
> 
> Apple paga hasta 350.000 dólares a quién le descubra la vulnerabilidad. Y todos los hackers del planeta trabajan en ello. Así que, ni con todo el oro del mundo se podría acceder, porque no se ha descubierto. Llegará, pero no se sabe cuando sonará la flauta.




La noticia que yo he puesto es del 3 de febrero de 2017, a última hora; vamos, de poco antes de ponerla en este hilo.

Yo creía que hacía unos 20 días que robaron la info y la tenía el tal hacker que he citado. No sabía que se había publicado antes, pero me interesa. ¿Tienes enlace? Se agradece de antemano.

Según leo en el enlace que he puesto (y se corresponde con otras info, para mí, fiables) ha sido el 3 de febrero cuando se ha hecho público el enlace de descarga para descargar "el material" necesario para hackear cualquier teléfono, incluyendo los iPHON de cualquier generación, y que está en la noticia que he puesto.

Edito. Copipego mi post del día 3 para facilitar la referencia...

*HABLANDO DE TELÉFONOS...

EL HACKEADOR HACKEADO*

*Se publican todas las herramientas de hackeo de iPhone del FBI. 3 febrero, 2017 a las 9:30 pm*

*Publicadas las herramientas de hackeo que tenía Cellebrite para iPhone*

Hace tres semanas, recogimos que *Cellebrite había sufrido un grave hackeo* en el que se obtuvieron 900 GB de datos, entre los que se encontraba información sobre los clientes que utilizaba en el servicio (gobiernos donde no se respetan derechos humanos, por ejemplo), así como las propias herramientas de hackeo. *Ese hacker ha liberado ahora todas las herramientas de crackeo del iPhone *que permitían aprovecharse de las vulnerabilidades que presentan los terminales de los de Cupertino.

...



Yo creo que no está parada la investigación ni mucho menos y que tienen varias personas en el punto de mira. Lo que pasa es que algunas han desaparecido y hay que justificar el buscarlas.

En estos casos, como suele suceder, lo que se dice no es y para el público creo que lo más significativo suele estar en los silencios.

Me puedo equivocar, pero es mi opinión...

*¿Por qué no se quejan los medios, ni los padres ni los amigos de los interrogatorios ni de que no se patee el terreno?* (Excepto que Alcoy fuera uno de los progenitores  , no he visto quejas). 

Ese silencio, personalmente, me indica que saben que no es necesario ni conveniente. Ya sé que hay otros muchos casos, pero cada caso es un mundo...

Hay muchos silencios significativos, muchos...

No cabe en cabeza humana, de las que están enganchadas o puestas por obligación en comunicaciones y/o redes sociales (entre ellos, los familiares y amigos de DQ), *que se envíe un correo* en su nombre (con diferencias significativas sobre otros muchos mensajes "sin importancia", que ya puse varios mensajes aquí), *que se active su teléfono en Madrid*, que *siga activo* (alguien lo paga y no parece ser que sea Diana, esa es otra); que se modifiquen sus* twitters*; que se activen *su facebook y su instagram* (con la alarma de sus amigos, etc.)..., decía que no cabe en cabeza humana que esos padres y/o amigos guarden silencio ante esto si no es por "algo". Vamos, que ves a tu hija conectada y no remueves cielos y tierra para saber si es ella o quién está detrás... 

Ya, ya sé que esto no gusta, pero San Google lo registra, sorry. No digo que sea DQ la que lo haga, pero sí que tantas coincidencias merecen más que una investigación y menos silencio si no fuera por "algo".

Os voy a recordar un ejemplo sobre el que siempre pensé que Herodes sería leches a mi lado, si fuera el padre o la madre; vamos que, viendo los *sitios visitados por DQ, su hermana y la otra persona a la vez*, no dejaba piedra sobre piedra investigando a todos los *bebés nacidos* en el mundo mundial, entre otras cosas. Y a los otros individuos que coincidieron con DQ (la hermana y el otro) a esos, sí, sin compasión, les aplicaba el método Alcoy o de interrogatorio hasta que canten...

Un ejemplo, publicado el *19 de octubre de 2016*:









Spoiler



*¿Por qué el Facebook de Diana Quer ha registrado actividad?*

Personas del círculo de amistad de la joven desaparecida alertan a la familia sobre los movimientos señalados 

Los investigadores no confirman estar detrás de ellos

El Facebook de Diana Quer ha registrado movimientos. Concretamente, la cuenta de la joven desaparecida recoge la visualización de determinadas publicaciones el pasado miércoles 19 de octubre. Una situación que ya se vivió con su cuenta en otra red social como Instagram o con su teléfono móvil propiamente. Este último, cabe recordar, fue activado por los propios investigadores a través de un duplicado de tarjeta con el fin de extraer información que pueda aportar datos a la investigación.

Fueron personas del círculo de amistades de Diana Quer quienes alertaron a la familia de los movimientos que se estaban viendo en la cuenta de la joven registrada en la red social de Mark Zuckerberg. De ello informó durante la mañana de este viernes el programa de Antena 3 ‘Espejo Público’.

Las supuestas capturas de pantalla recaban movimientos a las 14.40 horas donde destaca el siguiente mensaje: “Diana Quer ha visto esta publicación”. Como particularidad, cabe destacar que la cuenta de Valeria, su hermana, registró otro movimiento en un baremo de segundos, siempre a la misma hora. Sin embargo, desde el entorno familiar se desmiente que la menor de edad hubiese tenido contacto alguno con cualquier dispositivo que habilite el acceso a Facebook.


Lo cierto es que el caso puede resultar paralelo a la cuestión del teléfono móvil que reactivaron los investigadores. Pero en esta ocasión, los especialistas no han confirmado que hayan llevado a cabo tal diligencia como sí hicieron por aquel entonces.

...





Ah, y al desaparecido, exnovio de DQ y de la hermana, lo mismo..., MÉTODO ALCOY, luego ya si eso seguiría con los "leones", los pescadores, el del barco, los de aduanas, los traficantes de todo, los de las agencyss, los de la marina mercante y sus viajes sin revisar bodegas, etc.

Creo que están haciendo mucho que no transciende (esos silencios) y que de lo que no hacen es porque saben que no es necesario o conveniente, pero me temo que podrían hacer cosas que no hacen.

¿Que por qué no las hacen? Pues porque la justicia está como está por las leyes que tenemos (gracias a los politicastros de turno) y porque los malos son malísimos y quieren "lo suyo".

Por cierto, creo que es injusto hablar mal de unos padres que han tenido por hijas dos niñas muy difíciles de llevar. Alguna vez la madre dijo "Me váis a volver loca" ¡y no es para menos! Lo del padre..., hablar mal de él ya clama al cielo... nunca había visto unos polvos tan caros, oigan.

Eah, qué casi a gusto me he quedado.






Enmas dijo:


> Totalmente, Cometa, es como las app a las que has dado permiso (muchas veces sin tu desearlo, simplemente con pinchar un enlace) y publican tuits en tu nombre tipo spam, o tipo los que te siguen o dejan de seguir (tuitutil por poner un ejemplo en twitter) y lo mismo con diversas aplicaciones en FB como juegos, quién lee tal publicación o de los horóscopos por poner un ejemplo
> 
> Todavía a día de hoy no he visto nada significativo que haga indicar que Diana u otra persona este usando sus redes. La madre, además su hermano es informático, y de esto debe de entender, aunque no hace falta ni eso para ver que los movimientos esos que nos quieren hacer ver por aquí son normales.
> Y si ve algo raro lo normal es que lo comunique a la GC, que al fin y al cabo ellos tendrán acceso a las redes sociales de Diana y son los primeros que se darían cuenta de esto



Pero lo puede hacer un boot o lo hace siempre?

Existe la opción de que lo haga alguien desde la cuenta de DQ? Sí o no?

Bueno, bah, da igual; lo dejamos en que tenéis razón. Disculpad.

Eso sí, por aclararlo, nunca pongo aquí nada de eso que yo creía de interés, sin tener la seguridad de que antes está en manos de que quienes debe estar y cuando ya no se puede perjudicar con decirlo. Y, en general, pongo lo que creo "más suave", no suelo hablar de cosas más conflictivas que se reflejan después en acciones concretas y visibles. Bueno, mejor dicho: eso creía yo hasta leeros con esa seguridad. Más perdones.

Lo curioso es que siempre nos fijamos en un detalle, le aplicamos alguna opción (la más favorable a que ese dato es falso), eliminando todas las demás (por real decreto). Siempre igual.

Para evitar "suspicacias", borraré ese post, el anterior y este cuando crea que lo ha podido leer "alguien de interés" (leer todo, no solo lo que se suele sacar a "falsedad", que suele ser lo menos importante); no problemo, chicos: nada más lejos de mi intención que "querer hacer ver por aquí" ninguna falsedad.




*Enmas*

Por partes, para que lo entendamos un poco mejor...

_En concreto la imagen de FB que has puesto, en la cual te dice que tal persona ha visto tal publicacion* lo hace siempre un boot*_

Supongo que te refieres a que en esa imagen *dice "a quien sea"* que *3 personas han visto 3 publicaciones*, que son las mismas publicaciones, incluyendo la de "concebirás un bebé".

¿Podrías hacer el favor de decirnos *en donde dice/publica el boot esto de esas 3 personas*, precisamente? 

¿O* lo dice también de otras*, como sería natural?

¿Quién selecciona esas y por qué?

¿Nos puedes decir *algún boot que dice/publica en una sola entrada las visitas a 3 sitios*, aunque el mensaje diga (o no) "Ha visitado la siguiente publicación" (en singular)?



_de ahí a que pone la misma hora, en la que se supone que han visto dicha publicacion, a todas las personas que en algún momento hayan autorizado a esa aplicación_. 

Insisto: *¿dónde pone el boot ese mensaje con la misma hora y quién puede verlo?*


_Eso lo hace la aplicación directamente_.

Y, estando *autorizada esa aplicación por DQ*, en tanto tiempo, ¿se sabe si han aparecido -¿dónde?- *más mensajes de este tipo o solo este*? Si solo este, se trataría de que alguien (la GC, por ejemplo) ha *modificado el face de DQ* o es que es un *boot vago o de "una vez"*, que además coincide en vez en tiempo y forma con su visita y mensaje con DQ, su hermana y la otra persona?


Y más...

*¿Pudo haber hecho ese montaje alguna persona humana o solo puede ser producto de un boot?* Si la primera, *¿con qué intención?*

¿El supuesto boot haría que apareciera *el icono verde de estar activa DQ* en facebook y en instagram, tal como informaron sus amigos y pudo ver quien estuviera por ellos...? ¿O no fue así tampoco?

Lo mismo podría decir de otras redes, pero por resumir: 

Parece que, con tener familiares informáticos, es normal que unos padres se queden tan tranquilos con *la acción del boot* en *face* (y con estas condiciones), en *instagram*, en los cambios en *twitter*, en un *correo enviado* en nombre de DQ a SOS, en su* tfno. activo en Madrid*, en su tfno. *activo varios días* después, con *wahtsapp abierto*, etc. 

Parece que _nadie ha hecho *montajes* con esto_, ni ha *usurpado* usuarios, ni siquiera ha abierto las redes sociales, que eso es imposible, que todo son cosas de los boots autorizados y no puede ser otra cosa y que tantas coincidencias son solo casualidades que salen a la luz por casualidad y se silencian porque la gente sabe todo esto. Si hubiera otra posibilidad, además de los boots para todo, y se dieran tantas coincidencias, el silencio "de tantos" clamaría al cielo (por ignorancia o por saber mucho).

Pues nada, eso, a ver, si por favor, nos puedes decir:

*¿En dónde lo ponen/publican estos boots, que es lo que parece que nos queda como lo único posible? 

¿No deberían decir esto los boots en privado (en face), de forma que fuera visible solo para el usuario estando conectado?*

Siquiera estas, pero si nos respondes a todas, se agradece... y mucho.

Gracias de antemano.

p.s. Edito, por dar mi opinión sobre estos silencios (será porque los boots no hablan?, me pregunto). Como padres, con informáticos en ambas familias, veo raro el silencio sobre esto (si así fuera, que no tiene el porqué ser); como medios, más; como foreros, la reostia; pero eso es cosa mía...







Enmas dijo:


> Yo no voy a enrollarme tanto como tú, porque quién quiera entenderme ya me habrá entendido con todo lo dicho anteriormente.
> 
> Al igual que los mensajes de spam, de twitter, que lanzan aplicaciones tipo "quieres espiar tal whatsapp" para atraer a que otras personas pinchen en el enlace, los lanza la misma aplicación a cierta hora del día, sin necesidad de que la persona haya entrado en twitter, y la aplicación esta de FB (que no Instagram), lanzaba una noticia en los muros de FB, en la que ponía que tales personas, entre ellas Valeria, Diana.. a tal hora 14:40 (todas a la misma hora) había visto tal publicación.
> 
> ...




Gracias.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



*Buscan a una menor de 15 años desaparecida en Almería el pasado 17 de noviembre*

Buscan a una menor de 15 años desaparecida el pasado noviembre

Todo hace indicar que la joven, que estaba en un centro de menores en Vícar, se fue "de manera voluntaria".

Agentes de la Guardia Civil han abierto una investigación para dar con el paradero de una menor de 15 años, identificada como Alba Martínez López, que fue vista por última vez el 17 de noviembre en el Centro Comercial Mediterráneo.

Según confirmaron a este periódico fuentes de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil, *la familia de la menor interpuso una denuncia el mismo día de su desaparición* y todo indica que se fue de manera «voluntaria», aunque al tratarse de una menor la Benemérita ha abierto una investigación.

La menor vestía en el momento de su desaparición «unos pantalones vaqueros y un jersey gris con capucha». Así lo indicaron a este periódico miembros de la familia de la joven, quienes apuntaron que esta *se encontraba ingresada en el Centro de Menores ‘Paco Fernández’ de la Junta de Andalucía *situado en Vícar.


Según señalaron los propios familiares, no es la primera vez que Alba «se escapa» de un centro de estas características, aunque en anteriores ocasiones «siempre había vuelto».






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:
























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:




*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida de Ana Barrera, la vecina desaparecida en Paterna
*
El cadáver ha sido hallado en la mañana de este jueves en el interior de su vehículo por dos temporeros en Escacena



Spoiler



*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida de Ana Barrera, la vecina desaparecida en Paterna
*
El cadáver ha sido hallado en la mañana de este jueves en el interior de su vehículo por dos temporeros en Escacena

Dos temporeros agrícolas han hallado este jueves el cadáver, sin aparentes signos de violencia, de Ana Barrera, la mujer de 38 años que desapareció el martes de la pasada semana en la localidad de Paterna del Campo.

Según han confirmado desde la Guardia Civil, los temporeros han encontrado el cadáver sobre las 9,45 horas de este jueves en el interior de el vehículo con el que salió de su casa, que se encontraba situado en un campo de olivos en el término municipal de Escacena del Campo.

A la espera de los resultados de la autopsia, la Guardia Civil baraja, entre las hipótesis, un posible suicidio. Durante toda esta semana, la Benemérita ha movilizado personal y medios para tratar de dar con su paradero y su familia también ha participado en su búsqueda.

Desde SOS Desaparecidos así como sus familiares han difundido su fotografía durante estos días a través de redes sociales y cartelería y ofreciendo teléfonos de contacto.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Dic 2016)

*Fichas de algunas de las Personas Desaparecidas*


*MÁS DESAPARECIDOS*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Dic 2016)

DQ-DetV


Spoiler



Detenida Valeria Quer por amenazas a la madre.

Como decíamos ayer, esos padres lo tienen muy difícil. 

Ese "Me váis a volver loca" de la madre...


*Detienen a la hermana de Diana Quer por amenazar a su madre*


La menor, Valeria Quer, se encuentra en la comisaría de Pozuelo de Alarcón






Spoiler



*Detienen a la hermana de Diana Quer por amenazar a su madre*


La menor, Valeria Quer, se encuentra en la comisaría de Pozuelo de Alarcón

La hermana de Diana Quer, la joven desaparecida el pasado 22 de agosto mientras veraneaba en A Pobra do Caramiñal, ha sido detenida por amenazar a su madre, Diana López Pinel. Según ha podido saber ABC, Valeria Quer —menor de edad— se encuentra en la comisaría de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

Al tratarse de una menor de edad, será la Fiscalía de Menores la encargada de instruir el caso. Valeria solo podrá prestar declaración bajo la presencia de un tutor legal.

La relación con su madre vivió varios capítulos complicados tras la desaparición de su hermana mayor. A principios del pasado mes de septiembre, un juez retiró a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria. La decisión se produjo tras un informe forense y la custodia pasó a manos de Juan Carlos Quer, padre de la desaparecida.






Parece que ya está en casa otra vez.









privacy dijo:


> Entonces para que tirarían el teléfono justo en ese punto? Si era gente de la zona no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 09:58 ----------
> 
> ...




Cómo sería la cosa como para que la madre llamara a la policía, "supuestamente", con la que tienen encima y jugándose la pensión-sueldo...


No sé, privacy, pero hay cosas que a mí no me encajan sin las acciones de esta chica (lo que pasa es que..., a la mínima insinuación sin protagonistas, no gusta analizarlas en este foro, así que... silencio). Aquí, estos padres han debido de pasar lo suyo; especialmente el padre... Y lo que queda.

El caso es que la amenaza ha sido de agresión (presuntamente) y eso da miedo, a mí me lo daría. Y... ¿por qué ha amenazado? Ya veremos si en estas no se va alguien de la lengua...

*Detenida la hermana de Diana Quer por amenazar con un palo a su madre*

La menor fue conducida a la comisaría de Pozuelo y prestó declaración ante la Fiscalía de Menores

*Valeria Quer*, hermana de Diana Quer, la madrileña de 18 años desaparecida el pasado verano en Galicia, ha sido detenida este jueves en Madrid por amenazar a su madre con un palo. La joven, menor de edad, fue trasladada sobre las 16.00 a la comisaría de Policía Nacional de Pozuelo de Alarcón y *pidió que se informara a su padre de la detención*. Según fuentes policiales, no prestó declaración ante los agentes. La Fiscalía de Menores se encargó de su exploración, término con el que denomina el interrogatorio o declaración de los menores detenidos.


p.s. Edito. Evidentemente, y por eso inicié ayer el asunto "que no gusta", se han producido, precisamente hoy, cambios significativos. Como siempre y con circunstancias similares. Otra casualidad.






privacy dijo:


> Torrente,
> 
> AGRESION, palabra gorda.
> 
> ...




El problema es que no siempre se "hace la vista gorda" ante "cartas confesas" que incluyan "ya me has dado una lección, vuelve...", y tal... 

Ni se puede ocultar que lo que no estaba antes estaba después. Solo hay dos opciones: o DQ estuvo allí esa noche (o después, no lo desartes), o alguien lo puso allí (habiéndolo escondido un tiempo o consiguiéndolo después). Y las personas posibles "están contadas". Buen acierto de la juez que la devolvió al "nido" hasta que en algún momento estallara la cuestión. 

Y yo tampoco digo que fuera ninguna de ellas la autora, pero sí creo que tuvieron alguna participación en que DQ pudiera irse, con engaño o sin él, con resultado feliz o fatal; eso se verá...

En fin... que yo creo que el paso ha sido de gigante, y triste, muy triste. 






privacy dijo:


> Desde el centro de la ría o en alta mar desde luego pero si la intención era despistar sobre tema barco pues...
> 
> A lo segundo, Nooooooo imposible, es una noticia muy jugosa para el cotilleo y además puede estar relacionada con contexto desaparición así que para nada, esa cría tiene problemas psiquiátricos y la hermana pudo tener un tropezón fuerte con ella esa noche al igual que lo tuvo días antes en la cafeteria. Imposible sacarla de la ecuación , al menos para mi, como detonante de fuga voluntaria en un arrebato que más tarde se torció.
> 
> ...



Ni afirmo ni desmiento... 

Pero demasiado arriesgado... El asunto es muy grave; siempre estamos con que los menores estén protegidos (que tenemos unos archivos históricos gráficos en los que parece que vivimos en una sociedad sin menores de 18). Creo que hay que proteger a los menores hasta cierto punto, pero no se debe silenciar aquello en lo que destaquen (bueno o malo). 

Además, ¿quién nos protege de los menores?

Cuando una joven menor tiene capacidad para amenazar con mecheros, ceniceros y palos-tablones; cuando rompe cristales y muebles a golpes y repite a su madre, incluso delante de la policía, "Te voy a matar", como poco hay que exigir desde la sociedad que la traten como tal persona con tal comportamiento: si es enferma como enferma; si es mala, como mala.

Creo, presuntamente, quizá, tal vez... que esta chica es un peligro público para cualquiera que se cruce en su camino y que deberían tomarse medidas para protegerla a ella, lo primero, pero a los demás, también. Si no fuera porque no hay cojones, además, le aplicaría el MÉTODO ALCOY por el asunto de la hermana, aunque esté malita de lo suyo: la cabeza, las "cosas" y los novios, para empezar; que parece que ha sido la causa del inicio en esta ocasión (que la madre entró en la habitación en donde estaba con el novio). Nos va la vida en esta sociedad si seguimos dejando que enfermos o pequeños o grandes monstruitos tengan no solo la protección judicial (por las leyes de los políticos-correctos); sino, además, la protección del silencio. Que la traten los médicos en el lugar y con las personas adecuadas, no me jodas que la mandan a casa con la madre en esas circunstancias. Y dormirá tranquila la madre, oiga!


p.s. El supuesto palo parece que fue un tablón de madera.



No sé si habláis de un tipo de ingresos o de varios. Creo que habláis de diferentes tipos de internamientos.

No es lo mismo "El Internamiento en una Unidad de Psiquiatría" que "El Internamiento de Menores Infractores, con Medidas Judiciales" que "El Internamiento Residencial de Menores, con antecedentes de violencia filio parental o problemas de conducta adolescente, sin medidas judiciales".

Hay varios *centros de formación y estudios*, con Residencias, que se ajustan al "Internamiento Residencial de Menores, con antecedentes de violencia filio parental o problemas de conducta adolescente, sin medidas judiciales" (conozco bien algunas en Madrid, en Castilla-La Mancha, en Galicia y en Andalucía). *Son los padres o tutores los que deciden a dónde llevar a sus hijos a formarse, que es lo que se presenta en estos casos*. Algunas de estos centros tienen subvenciones y quedarse en unos 2.000€/mes; pero, sin subvención, suelen estar por encima de los 4.000€ mensuales.

No creo que en el caso que nos ocupa el impedimento viniera de un problema judicial, ni médico, ni pedagógico ni económico paterno; creo que es más de prestigio, de economía materna y de asistencia a terapia de la familia, que es obligatoria ante un internamiento del menor; pero, sobre todo, de "control de la lengua"...

Curioso también el silencio sobre los novios de Valeria, su comportamiento (casi fantasmal y/o desaparecidos) y su relación con Diana (también exnovios suyos en algunos casos), pero ese es otro asunto más delicado, si cabe.

De todo esto, destacaría que el ego-protagonismo de V. se ha visto mermado con no ser nada más que "la hermana de Diana Quer"; otra vez el protagonismo para su hermana. Mal asunto y triste, demasiado triste...





Para los que no le hacen ascos al twitter... Ahora mismo.

Búsqueda 

Diana Quer
Recientes



p.s. Tranquilos, que no lo voy a comentar.






Shira dijo:


> Sinceramente, tras los últimos acontecimientos (no solo este del ventilador), yo no soy capaz de imaginar un desenlace, sobre todo porque una idea me la tumba otra; todo esto que dices está muy bien, pero entonces, cómo llegó el shorts rosa a su casa?... por qué saltó la antena de Madrid PRECISAMENTE esa noche?.. quien abre y cierra sus redes sociales??... para qué y quién envió el mensaje a SOS?,... etc etc.. cuantas declaraciones ha hecho el asesor de imagen de JCQ?... creo que ninguna. Por qué fiscalia devuelve la custodia si habían esos precedentes y la hija acusó a la madre de todo?
> 
> Creo, que nos faltan la mitad de piezas del puzzle, secreto sumarial. Y que no entendemos nada por este motivo, porque de lo contrario se estarían investigando y hablando de todas estas cosas,... y nunca se hace.
> 
> ...




Súmale:

- Las *cartas* "casi confesas de algo" de la hermana ("Ya me has dado una lección, vuelve ya").

- La desaparición del *primo paterno* de RRSS y profesionales, siendo imprescindibles para su profesión.

- La desaparición de escena del *tío materno*.

- La desaparición de la búsqueda por parte de la amiga de D.C.L-P.P y portavoz inicial: *Marcela Motta*.

- El *silencio sobre el novio de la madre, que, al parecer estaba con ellas cuando Diana Quer desapareció*. ¿Qué tendría de malo citarlo o aclararlo? 

Esto tenía entendido desde el principio, pero he esperado a decirlo hasta que algún medio lo hubiera publicado, como suelo hacer; lo aviso por "algunos". Cito el texto más abajo (en inglés, claro, no van a decirlo en España, ¿no?).

- Y *otras*... :8:


*Missing Diana Quer's sister Valeria, 16, spends night in police cell for 'threatening their mother' *

By: thinkSPAIN , Saturday, April 8, 2017

...

Until the end of August last year, Valeria lived with her missing 18-year-old sister, mother Diana López Pinel and this woman's boyfriend until a few days after the young student went missing in A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña province, Galicia) where the family has a holiday home they have stayed in every summer since 2001.

...


Traducción googliana, que no quiero líos...


Hasta finales de agosto del año pasado, Valeria vivió con su hermana de 18 años, su madre Diana López Pinel *y el novio de esta mujer *hasta unos días después de que desapareciera la joven en A Pobra do Caramiñal (provincia de A Coruña, Galicia), donde la familia tiene una casa de vacaciones que se han alojado en cada verano desde 2001.






privacy dijo:


> Pues si, el consumo de hasch y María puede provocar brotes psicóticos en personas predispuestas. Trastorno del estado de ánimo inducido por sustancias se llama y puede dar desde síntomas depresivos a maníacos y delirios y alucinaciones.
> 
> Claro, los investigadores pueden saberlo pero por secreto sumarial y por ser UNA MENOR...
> 
> ...




Pues fíjate que yo creo que, "por casualidad", no estaba; y no sería una pieza poco clave.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:











DQ-LdeT2


Spoiler



Recordando la historia..., REPITO ALGO DE POSTS QUE PUSE EN SU DÍA y la LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO... y disculpen la extensión :8:

EXTRACTO DE UN POST ANTERIOR

*Lo que el padre de DQ dice en esa entrevista es de una gravedad extrema *y, que yo sepa, no tiene antecedentes mediáticos en España: *antes de la desaparición, en los últimos días, Juan Carlos Quer había recibido llamadas muy preocupantes*, mucho mucho... Por otros fragmentos se sabe que no eran de Diana (llevaba más tiempo sin hablar con ella); podrían ser de Valeria, de amigos, de familiares y/o de enemigos. Lo veo muy grave, y sin descartar su relación con el "Morena, ven aquí", por la supuesta relación de esta gente con portugueses, etc... Lo voy a repetir...

*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*



*Diana manifestó su deseo de marcharse horas antes de desaparecer*

Espejo Público ha hablado en exclusiva con una de las mejores amigas de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña desaparecida hace más de una semana en A Pobra de Caramiñal






Y sin confundir hechos reales con supuestos datos anexos: *el teléfono no es sinónimo de DQ*, tfno. desconectado y tirado en la ría no es sinónimo de DQ allí, *ni de tirarlo esa noche*; mensaje sobre *gitano*, borrado por el receptor y su tfno roto, por tanto fiabilidad relativa; *que la madre mienta no es sinónimo de culpable*, ni de asesina ni siquiera de responsable, ya que podría responder a un plan impuesto para encontrar a su hija o vaya usted a saber, etc. Para que no haya dudas, sobre todo para los que se han incorporado después, repito... mi postura...

EXTRACTO DE UN POST ANTERIOR



Spoiler



Pues mantengo la misma hipótesis de siempre. La repito.

No tengo ni idea de quiénes son los autores; creo que no son familiares y me inclino por "leones de la zona" o por "trata de personas" en sentido amplio: tráfico con fines sexuales u otros, relacionado con narcotráfico y tráfico de armas, etc. Me inclino por que alguien se ganó su confianza con promesas de un futuro mejor o cosas menos importantes; ella se fugó para un rato o días, o para irse a Madrid, aunque la madre no quisiera; me inclino por que subió a un coche con ese alguien y la cosa se torció, o que se subió en el autobús que pasa por la gasolinera a las 7 de la mañana, hasta el aeropuerto de Santiago, etc.; pero no descarto que pudiera ser fauna de la zona "a la caza". 

En resumen, *me inclino por fuga voluntaria con final de retención o secuestro y propuesta de canje por dinero o por personas* (concesión de extradiciones u otras). 

Esto sería factible *tanto si está viva como si está muerta*, pero habría que dar pruebas de vida, como correos-e, uso de RRSS, etc. Si además se quiere probar esa supuesta vida, alguien tiene que hacerlo. Pero no digo que sea el primo (podría ser el padre o no sé, pero acompañados, por supuesto, al menos por alguien del FBI o de Interpol); *del primo* digo que se ausentó de las RRSS, siendo ese su trabajo, y que me encaja con la búsqueda; pero no digo en dónde puede estar el primo, ya que no usando sus RRSS conocidas es difícil de localizar por los supuestos malos, si los hubiera; si yo tuviera que inclinarme por un sitio, lo he dicho muchas veces, *me inclino por Portugal*.




Y a continuación..., para consultar "si eso", en spoiler...

*CASO DIANA QUER. LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO HASTA 27/02/2017*




Spoiler



*Línea Temporal:*

2016.08.21: Diana Quer López-Pinel, una joven madrileña que se encontraba de vacaciones en la Puebla del Caramiñal, asiste a una fiesta en el pueblo.

2016.08.22: Diana desaparece en torno a las 2:30 de la madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa y se encontraba en el paseo marítimo del pueblo. Su madre la echó en falta el día 22 por la mañana, sobre las 8.30 h.

2016.08.23: La policía local y miembros de protección civil de La Puebla y otros municipios cercanos realizan batidas en búsqueda de la joven. Se reparten carteles con su imagen y datos personales.

2016.08.24: El diario Arousa publica su mensaje por WhatsApp enviado a las 2:40 de la mañana en la que dice que está asustada porque la está acosando un individuo de etnia gitana. Un testigo declara haber visto a Diana en el paseo de la playa de O Areal, a la altura de la pizzería Mi Manda Picone. Los padres declaran que su hija ha sido secuestrada.

2016.08.25: Fracasa el primer rastreo con perros para buscar a Diana. Su hermana Valeria publica una carta en Facebook.

2016.08.26: Santiago Villanueva, delegado del Gobierno, declara que "no se descarta ninguna línea de investigación", aunque se está investigando la zona de los feriantes.

2016.08.27: Varios testigos refuerzan la hipótesis de una huida voluntaria.

2016.08.29: El DNI de Diana Quer aparece en su domicilio de A Pobra. La familia lo considera un indicio de que no se marchó de forma voluntaria. La Guardia Civil indaga si la joven llegó a su casa antes de desaparecer. No hay indicios de violencia en el camino que debería haber seguido.

2016.08.30: Según Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, se ha descartado que la desaparición pueda deberse a un secuestro, pero no que pueda ser una retención ilegal.

2016.08.31: El coronel jefe de la Comandancia de La Coruña, Francisco Javier Jambrina Rodríguez, pide respeto al silencio prudente que se está manteniendo sobre las investigaciones.

2016.09.01: Un juzgado retira a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor. Juan Carlos Quer, su padre, confirma la noticia ante los medios de comunicación y declara que es una medida "que llega muy tarde". Un centenar de voluntarios peina la comarca del Barbanza bajo la supervisión de la Guardia Civil.

2016.09.02: Continúa la operación de búsqueda.

2016.09.05: La asociación "Sos desaparecidos", envía carteles a sus delegaciones de Bélgica, Francia e Italia.

2016.09.06: Se informa que, según se deduce de los datos de geolocalización, Diana Quer se trasladó en un vehículo la noche que desapareció.

2016.09.07: En un giro desconcertante, tras haber negado que su hija pudiera haber vuelto a casa sin que ella lo advirtiera, la madre de Diana Quer declara: "Ahora lo puedo decir: Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa". Los pantalones cortos de color rosa de su hija, con los que había ido a la fiesta, estaban en el domicilio familiar de La Puebla y faltaban unos pantalones vaqueros largos.

2016.09.08 La prensa informa que aunque en la madrugada de su desaparición Diana salió sin DNI, tarjetas ni dinero (sólo llevaba 20 euros), se llevó su copia de las llaves de casa. Se ha dicho que también se llevó el cargador del móvil, pero su madre lo niega. Esto refuerza la hipótesis de que no se trata de una desaparición voluntaria, por cuanto implica que tenía previsto regresar. Diana López, que se encuentra en Madrid para declarar por el tema de la custodia, ha intentado reunirse con su hija Valeria, pero no se lo han permitido. En otra sorprendente declaración, Diana López manifestó lo siguiente: "A mí, desde el primer momento, la policía me prohibió entrar en la habitación de Diana. A los dos o tres días me dejaron entrar, con ellos, y fue cuando encontramos los pantalones. En su cuarto hay dos camas. Los pantalones estaban en la cama situada más cerca de la puerta del dormitorio."

2016.09.09: Pedro Víctor de Bernardo Riaza, abogado de Diana López-Pinel, ha indicado que, en adelante, se tomarán medidas legales ante cualquier información dada por los medios que él no pueda confirmar ante los responsables de la investigación del caso. Se estudian las imágenes de un vehículo sospechoso.

2016.09.10: Unos cuarenta efectivos de la comandancia de Noia y del Grupo de Reserva y Seguridad realizan batidas en parajes poco transitados del municipio de Rianxo, acompañados por perros especializados en la búsqueda de personas.

2016.09.11: Se amplía la búsqueda.

2016.09.12: El diario "El Mundo" revela que Diana Quer se había ausentado de su domicilio durante tres días en el mes de abril, habiendo faltado más de cien veces a clase en el curso escolar.

2016.09.13: Maratoniano interrogatoria a Diana López-Pinel repasando vídeos y datos de la desaparición minuto a minuto. También se analizan las contradicciones de anteriores declaraciones. Su abogado niega que Diana Quer hubiera desaparecido anteriormente durante tres días.

2016.09.14: Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, declara que "las expectativas de poder encontrarla con vida no son las mejores", pero que se agarra "a la última llama de esperanza" y que "confía en Dios".

2016.09.15: La prensa indica que la Guardia Civil ha encontrado una serie de "pistas fiables" que permiten ser "moderadamente optimistas" sobre un esclarecimiento de la desaparición a corto o medio plazo.

2016.09.16: Diana López comparece en calidad de investigada -acompañada de su abogado Pedro de Bernardo y su inseparable amiga Marcela Mota- ante la jueza Esther Díaz, que le había retirado hace dos semanas la custodia de su hija Valeria "por poner su vida en riesgo". El abogado declaró que su representada había salido satisfecha tras declarar durante dos horas y media en el Juzgado número 2 de Ribeira.

2016.09.21: No hay progresos en la investigación. La Fiscalía sugiere ampliar a Juan Carlos Quer la investigación por maltrato continuado a su hija Valeria, de la que ya estaba siendo objeto su madre Diana López. La instrucción del caso de custodia se trasladará a los juzgados de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

2016.09.22: En un artículo dedicado al caso, el diario "El País" escribe"... si algo ha puesto también en evidencia el dramático circo mediático que ha acompañado a este caso, es que hay miles de desaparecidos en España de los que nadie se acuerda..." El papel lo aguanta todo. ¿Le podemos decir a los familiares de los desaparecidos que se pasen por la redacción de El País exponiendo su caso y que lo publicarán al día siguiente en la primera página?. ¿Cuántos medios y cuántas veces han pedido o han presionado a los sucesivos Ministros del Interior, desde el infausto año 1992, para que les facilitara una lista completa de desaparecidos? ¿Cuántos políticos se han preocupado del tema en sus programas electorales? La triste realidad es que ni los medios ni los políticos se acuerdan de los desaparecidos ni parecen preocuparse por ellos. Lamentablemente, la lista sólo puede hacerse buscando día a día y medio a medio, y sólo aparece reflejada una ínfima fracción de los casos.

2016.09.23: La juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 2 de Riveira ha rechazado la petición de la fiscalía de investigar a Juan Carlos Quer por maltrato a sus hijas. Ve indicios fundados de delito continuado de maltrato por parte de la madre y otros posibles ilícitos penales. Valeria Quer le explicó que desde que tenía 12 ó 13 años su madre se ausentaba muchas noches del domicilio, regresando en estado ebrio. Valeria está en una situación psicológica inestable, teniendo que acudir varias veces al centro de salud por autolesiones y para que le hicieran lavados de estómago por sobreingesta de ansiolíticos. Se sospecha que el teléfono móvil de Diana fue arrojado a la ría de Arosa entre Cespón y Taragoña desde el puente de la AG-II. Con autorización judicial, la Guardia Civil ha reactivado la línea telefónica para investigar su contenido.

2016.09.24: En agosto, Diana López y sus dos hijas regresaron a su casa tras pasar unos días de vacaciones fuera de España, y se encontraron el domicilio completamente revuelto, armarios rotos y unas manchas similares a sangre. Se avisó a la Policía Nacional, que realizó una inspección ocular. Valeria confesó que había dejado las llaves de la casa a un amigo para que cuidase de su mascota. Se habían celebrado varias fiestas y los supuestos restos de sangre eran de kétchup. Madre e hijas comenzaron a insultarse delante de los policías. Tras la retirada de la custodia de Valeria, Juan Carlos Quer pidió a la madre la documentación de su hija para poder matricularla en el nuevo centro donde va a estudiar. La madre, se negó y tampoco entregó su cartilla médica. Al parecer, esta situación ya ha sido resuelta.

2016.09.26: En una entrevista realizada por el diario "La Razón", Diana López-Pinel se despacha a gusto contra su ex marido. Si cada minuto de vídeo y cada párrafo que se ha dedicado a "La guerra de los Quer" se hubiera dedicado a otros casos, como el de la también desaparecida Manuela Chavero Valiente, no se hablaría de "desaparecidos de primera y de segunda".

2016.09.27: La prensa recoge la otra cara de la moneda. En el mes de agosto, Valeria se autolesionó en tres ocasiones y tuvo que acudir a urgencias donde le practicaron tres lavados de estómago. Su madre pidió el alta voluntaria sin permitir que su hija fuera vista por un psiquiatra. Eso alertó a los médicos y desencadenó el proceso que culminó en la retirada de la custodia. Valeria ha suplicado seguir viviendo con su padre. Se había enfrentado a su madre porque ésta no aparecía por casa muchas noches desde que la niña tenía 12 años y volvía de madrugada en estado ebrio. Eso le costó al menos dos palizas, por lo que se fue a vivir con su padre.

2016.09.28 Según las últimas noticias, Diana Quer no pasó por su casa ni se cambió de ropa. La señal del teléfono móvil indica que abandonó el parque pasadas las 2.30 de la madrugada y volvió a pie. Pero antes de llegar a la bifurcación que conducía a su casa por dos rutas distintas (una carretera entre viviendas o una vía peatonal con poca iluminación) se subió a un automóvil, probablemente a un Audi A3 de color negro. Diana López se confundió sobre la ropa que su hija llevaba puesta esa noche. Es verdad que llevaba una camiseta blanca, pero no llevaba unos shorts de color rosa, sino unos muy parecidos de color blanco.

2016.10.01: Buzos rastrean el puerto de Taragoña en busca de Diana Quer.

2016.10.03: La búsqueda se enfoca ahora a una vivienda deshabitada en Taragoña, cerca del repetidor que captó la última señal del móvil de Diana. Se trataría de una segunda vivienda a dónde se dirigió la persona con la que viajó la joven, elegida por considerarla una "zona de confianza". Una casita azul pastel y blanca, con un tejado de tejas rojas y una chimenea azul pastel. Según A3, hay precedentes, como la caseta de La Romana en el caso Alcàsser y la fábrica de ladrillos en el caso Anabel Segura.

2016.10.04: La prensa rosa se pregunta si será cierto que Fausto Cabrera, padre de Teresa Cabrera "Techi" (la joven que salía con Kiko Rivera, hijo de Isabel Pantoja, viuda de Paquirri, un torero que... en fin, lo dejamos aquí), salía con Diana López-Pinel. Valeria no parecía muy feliz con la relación. En una red social llegó a decir que lo peor que le había pasado en todo el día era "Que mi madre se vaya a cenar con su novio".

2016.10.12: María de las Nieves Corral, jueza del caso, deja su plaza en el Juzgado de Instrucción nº 1 de Ribeira en pleno proceso de investigación. Mónica Gómez Ferrer, titular del Juzgado nº 1 de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid), tras estudiar el informe del fiscal, ha decidido que el padre de Diana Quer siga manteniendo la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor, ya que «en los propios informes médicos aportados se evidencia la existencia de una situación médica en la menor, que debe de ser tratada, manifestando que uno de los motivos de su inestabilidad emocional es la relación con su madre».Según la prensa, dicha jueza habría obviado un informe elaborado por el psicólogo José Manuel Aguilar Cuenca que detectaba la concurrencia del Síndrome de Alienación Parental (SAP) por parte de Diana López-Pinel, que se presentó durante el proceso de divorcio. Juan Carlos Quer ha dejado la gestión del grupo familiar de empresas a cargo de sus hermanos José Luis e Isabel, para dedicarse a la búsqueda de Diana y cuidar de Valeria.

2016.10.16: Varios testigos dicen haber visto a Diana Quer en Taragoña poco antes de desaparecer. La joven habría llegado a la zona portuaria en un vehículo, acompañada por al menos tres hombres, del que se bajó y fue caminando hasta subirse en otro automóvil -de forma voluntaria- conducido por otro individuo "de mala pinta" que llevaba cerca de una hora esperándola. Entonces el coche se puso en marcha y se alejó del puerto.

2016.10.19: Fuentes cercanas a Juan Carlos Quer, indicaron que después de que Valeria, fuera visitada por su madre en el hospital, ambas se encontraron en la noche del lunes con el consentimiento del padre para que fueran a cenar juntas, volviendo después al domicilio paterno. Volvieron a reunirse ayer por la mañana, algo eventual, porque la custodia de Valeria la sigue teniendo Juan Carlos Quer tras la decisión de una jueza de Riveira de retirársela cautelarmente a Diana López-Pinel, que fue confirmada por un juzgado de Pozuelo a la espera de que se practiquen diligencias.

2016.10.21: Según las últimas informaciones, los padres de Valeria habrían llegado a un acuerdo para que esté un mes con cada uno, aunque la custodia la sigue teniendo el padre. Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado que solo los investigadores "son competentes para determinar cuáles son las líneas de investigación "y no mi exmujer con teorías", refiriéndose con toda probabilidad a la que, según Diana López, situaría a Diana Quer en Estados Unidos, a donde habría llegado contra su voluntad. Por lo que se refiere a la investigación policial, el perfil del sospechoso respondería a un vecino de la comarca de Barbanza (A Pobra, Boiro o Rianxo), de edad entre 30 y 40 años, con antecedentes policiales o judiciales por agresión sexual o violencia machista y, quizás, vinculado al tráfico y consumo de drogas.

2016.10.22: Dos meses después de la desaparición, el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer permanece activo y ha registrado movimientos. Las amigas de Diana dieron la alerta mediante capturas de pantalla. La Guardia Civil investiga el tema y se barajan tres hipótesis: que se hayan generado por las propias investigaciones de la Guardia Civil; que Diana tuviese activada la opción de Facebook de "recordar contraseña" o que hubiera una tercera persona que conociera las claves de la cuenta para acceder al perfil.

2016.10.25: Metedura de pata monumental en telecinco.es/elprogramadeanarosa/ al transcribir erróneamente unas declaraciones de Diana López. "... Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad crónica, que le da cuatro años de vida y hay que tener mucho cuidado...", cuando lo que en realidad dijo fue: "... Lo que pasa es que Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad, que de vida media tiene aproximadamente unos cuatro años y tienen crisis, por supuesto, igual que Diana, lo que pasa es que, bueno, Diana ya tiene el alta, pero es una enfermedad que es crónica y que hay que tener muchísimo cuidado durante toda la vida..." No es lo mismo la vida media de una enfermedad que las expectativas de vida de una niña, redactores de telecinco. Cuando le preguntaron "¿Con qué intención pudo él venir aquí ayer?", refiriéndose a su ex marido Juan Carlos Quer, Diana López respondió: “A poner nerviosa a Valeria, evidentemente." El juez de Pozuelo revocó su decisión anterior de dar la custodia de Valeria a su padre Juan Carlos Quer y se la ha otorgado a su madre Diana López-Pinel. Gitano sí, gitano no; pantalón rosa sí, pantalón rosa no; volvió a casa sí, volvió a casa no; se cambió de ropa sí, se cambió de ropa no; ex novio te vas a ir escarná sí, ex novio te vas a ir escarná no; malos tratos sí, malos tratos no; custodia para el padre sí, custodia para el padre no. Y así todo el caso. ¿Qué toca ahora¿ ¿Malaspintas sí, malaspintas no?

2016.10.27: El móvil de Diana, un Iphone 6 de color blanco, ha sido encontrado por un mariscador con su raño en una zona situada entre el muelle del puerto de Taragoña (Rianxo) y el puente de la autovía de Barbanza, habiéndolo entregado a los agentes locales. Según fuentes próximas a la investigación, Juan Carlos Quer habría confirmado que se trata del móvil de su hija, aunque no se ha desvelado cómo ha podido identificarlo; quizás tenga una carcasa inconfundible o personalizada. Afortunadamente, los mariscadores de la zona tienen suerte y buena vista.

2016.10.28 Juan Carlos Monedero ha declarado en Espejo Público que "... Estamos deseando que aparezca Miranda Quer". ¿Miranda Kerr? En cuanto al móvil, se ha comentado que ha aparecido cerca del comienzo del puente de la autovía de Barbanza, sin funda; la identificación del teléfono parece estar confirmada mediante el IMEI. El hombre que lo encontró llevaba poco tiempo trabajando en la zona como mariscador.

2016.10.29: Diana López-Pinel acudió al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Boiro a denunciar a su exmarido por presuntos delitos de calumnias e injurias y obstrucción a la Justicia. Según el abogado de López, Juan Carlos Quer habría facilitado información a una periodista que en un programa de televisión, aseguró que Diana López celebraba fiestas con hombres en una vivienda de Taragoña muy próxima al lugar en el que se localizó el teléfono móvil de Diana. Juan Carlos Quer desmintió dicha información: "Quiero decirles que yo soy la única fuente del padre y no quiero entrar en la rumorología. Cuando he escuchado la existencia de la casa de Taragoña, me he puesto en contacto con la Policía Judicial para comprobar cuál era el alcance de la noticia. Lo único que puedo decir es que desconozco la existencia de la casa azul y es la primera noticia que tengo de ella. No conozco nada de ese entorno, ni a ninguna arquitecta de Madrid. La comunicación que tengo con mi exmujer es muy reducida y mis hijas nunca me hablaron de esa casa".

2016.10.31: Se confía poder recuperar el contenido de la memoria del móvil de Diana y los datos de la última conexión con los repetidores de telefonía. Al parecer, el terminal no sólo está abierto por la dilatación de la batería, sino que su pantalla está rota, por lo que se habría intentado destruirlo antes de lanzarlo a las aguas de la ria. Si se lanzó desde un vehículo que cruzaba el puente, probablemente lo haría alguien que viajara en el asiento del copiloto, con lo que el supuesto secuestrador habría tenido un cómplice. No obstante, los medios indican ahora que el móvil apareció a unos 30 metros de la orilla, con lo que lo habrían tirado desde el propio muelle del puerto de Taragoña.

2016.11.01: El pasado 24 de junio Diana y su madre se presentaron en una agencia de modelos donde se registró y mantuvo una entrevista en la que se definía como "buena persona y aficionada al cine, a la moda y a estar con los amigos". La directora del casting afirmó que: "Quería empezar en el sector de la moda y estaba muy contenta porque era su primera vez". Resulta curioso que salga ahora este dato a la luz cuando era algo que se sabía desde el principio y que no comentamos en este blog por discreción: una simple búsqueda en google apuntaba hacia la agencia de modelos "Golden Agency".

2016.11.01: De Barbanza, violento, consumidor de estupefacientes y con antecedentes por narcotráfico, delitos de agresión sexual o violencia machista. Este es el perfil tipo que hace unos días trascendió sobre la persona o personas que, según consta en las diligencias policiales, podrían estar implicadas en la desaparición de Diana Quer el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal, su localidad de veraneo desde hace unos 15 años. Ahora, sobre ese retrato delictivo y personal que hasta hace unas jornadas, al parecer, no se atribuía a nadie en concreto, se ha dado un paso más al dirigir los esfuerzos de una parte de la investigación sobre dos individuos perfectamente ubicados en Arousa norte, y concretamente en una zona situada a pocos kilómetros de Taragoña.

2016.11.02: Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana. Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Hay testigos que aseguran que en la zona ha desaparecido una cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana.

2016.11.04: El teléfono móvil es la primera prueba física de la investigación y está llamado a ser la pieza clave del caso. Los investigadores sostienen que no se lanzó desde el puente que atraviesa la ensenada del río Beluso, aunque apareció a pocos metros de sus pilares centrales. De haber sido así, tendría que haberse arrojado sin consentimiento de Diana, antes de que ella llegase al puerto de Taragoña, en donde fue vista con otras personas en una actitud normal y sin coacciones. Así que se habría arrojado desde el muelle de Taragoña o su entorno. Existe la posibilidad de que, al impactar en el agua, pudiera haber planeado en superficie hasta acercarse al puente. (! ! !) Sobre las 3.00 horas del 22 de agosto, que es cuando se pudo arrojar, la marea estaba subiendo y tenía unos 95 centímetros de altura, por lo que la última hipótesis es probable. De entre las múltiples especulaciones de los medios en relación con este caso, ahora se habla de un horno de cerámica de ladrillo en Exipto, que lleva 25 años abandonado.

2016.11.05: Los investigadores confían en averiguar el código de desbloqueo que utilizaba Diana en su anterior teléfono (un Android) por si coincide con el que activaba el iPhone 6 que llevaba cuando desapareció.

2016.11.07: Según Interviú, el vehículo en el que Diana habría llegado al muelle de Taragoña en compañía de tres individuos sería una autocaravana de color blanco. Dichos individuos serían un colombiano, un traficante de Boiro y un adiestrador de perros.

2016.11.08 Con todas las pistas encima de la mesa, se mantienen abiertas dos posibilidades, cada una de ellas con una infinidad de ramificaciones: que Diana se marchase de forma voluntaria o que fuera víctima de una desaparición forzosa. Indicios de desaparición forzosa: Diana no llama; personas sospechosas; sin Dni ni tarjetas; un teléfono móvil destrozado. Indicios de marcha voluntaria: el testimonio de la madre; no hay escenario del crimen, Diana se había marchado varias veces de casa; amigos extraños.
2016.11.10: Identifican al conductor del vehículo en el que se vio a Diana Quer por última vez: un hombre con antecedentes por narcotráfico que conducía un monovolumen o una autocaravana.

2016.11.12: Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez, ex juez de Blanes, será el nuevo titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº 1 de Ribeira, que instruye el caso. Reemplazará a la juez sustituta María Marta Guillemet García. La primera juez del caso fue María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que fue destinada al Juzgado Nº 1 de Betanzos tras haberlo solicitado meses atrás.

2016.11.16: La Guardia Civil sabe que en distintas zonas de la comarca de Barbanza hay trapicheo de droga, y considera que los sospechosos tendrían relación con la venta de estupefacientes a diferentes niveles. En cuanto al móvil de Diana, se encuentra en una placa base para intentar recuperar una parte de su contenido.

2016.11.18 Se prorroga el secreto de sumario un mes más, hasta el 20 de diciembre. La Guardia Civil ha conseguido, hasta el momento, acceder a cerca del 70% de los datos almacenados en la memoria del móvil de Diana.

2016.12.02: SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico con el siguiente texto: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer". De inmediato, Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación, avisó a los responsables de la investigación. No cree que el correo haya sido escrito por Diana, pero opina que "son muchas molestias para ser una broma" dado el método un tanto sofisticado con el que se ha hecho el envío. El correo se ha enviado utilizando un fake mailer (anonymous email), con IP de EEUU y servidor de Canadá. Todo indica que el autor es un mamarracho insensato. No obstante, los responsables de la investigación no tendrán mas remedio que dedicar tiempo y recursos para descartar con total seguridad que el mensaje haya podido ser enviado por Diana.

2016.12.03: Rubén Amón escribe en "El País" un artículo de un lamentable mal gusto. "El porqué de Diana Quer. La desaparición de la joven madrileña lo reúne todo: una mujer atractiva, una familia acomodada y la sombra, improbable, del crimen doméstico."

2016.12.08 Según el diario La Voz de Galicia, "... Nueve días después de que el colectivo recibiese la comunicación, y tras numerosas gestiones realizadas con la tecnología más avanzada de la que dispone la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, los avances dados no hacen más que aumentar las sospechas sobre la posible vinculación entre el remitente y la desaparición de esta joven el pasado 22 de abril en su localidad de veraneo en Galicia, A Pobra do Caramiñal..."

2016.12.19: Asombrosamente, el número del teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta de «Gmail» desde el que se envió el mensaje "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer", ha resultado ser el mismo de la joven desaparecida.

2016.12.23: El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores. El abogado de Diana López-Pinel estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

2017.01.06: Descartada la línea de investigación abierta con los repetidores de telefonía y los móviles, la Guardia Civil centra ahora sus pesquisas en investigar si la desaparición podría estar relacionada con algún tipo de venganza contra el entorno familiar, por lo que habría que “peinar” todos los negocios y operaciones empresariales de Juan Carlos Quer, que habría expresado su malestar ante el perjuicio de su propia imagen. Ahora se opina que la desaparición estaría relacionada con delincuentes profesionales y altamente cualificados. No se descarta que Diana Quer no hiciera el recorrido que traza su móvil sino que éste fuera transportado en un coche por un cómplice, y colaborador de los secuestradores, para así despistar a la Guardia Civil. Un vehículo habría escapado en dirección indeterminada llevando cautiva a la joven, mientras otro seguiría la ruta marcada por las antenas de telefonía. También se analiza la pista de la goma de pelo hallada por la madre de Diana dos días después de su desaparición.

2017.01.14: Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado lo siguiente: “... Mi actividad empresarial no está siendo investigada, como se señala, porque es absolutamente trasparente y se desarrolla desde hace más de 30 años en el ámbito de una empresa familiar que ha cumplido y cumple escrupulosamente con todas sus obligaciones legales...” “... Tampoco existe indicio alguno de un móvil de venganza, como se afirma sin fundamento alguno...",

2017.01.23: El Secrim podría tener cuatro de los seis dígitos del código de desbloqueo de Diana, si fueran los mismos que los de su antiguo terminal. Se solicitó ayuda a la empresa tecnológica israelí Cellebrite, con sede en la ciudad israelí de Petah Tikva y perteneciente al grupo japonés Sun Corporation, que está especializada en trabajos de colaboración antiterrorista. Su tecnología secreta permite extraer rápidamente de cualquier teléfono móvil todas las fotografías, vídeos, mensajes de SMS, históricos de llamadas y datos borrados, saltándose las protecciones digitales de los smartphones. El Fbi recurrió con éxito a esta empresa durante la investigación de la masacre terrorista de San Bernardino (California), en la que resultaron muertas 14 personas. No obstante, Cellebrite ha fracasado al intentar acceder al telefono de Diana, porque su software UFED todavía no está adaptado al modelo iPhone 6. El Secrim continúa intentando saltarse la protección con otros métodos.

2017.01.24: Félix Isaac, juez del caso, se ha indignado tras conocer a través de los medios de comunicación la existencia de un mensaje enviado por Diana la noche de su desaparición. “Me estoy quedando sin batería. En cuanto llegue a casa, cargo y seguimos."

2017.01.29: Dado que todas las hipótesis manejadas hasta ahora han conducido a un callejón sin salida, se vuelve a la línea de investigación en torno a los feriantes que operaban en la fecha del secuestro en A Pobra. La prensa es pesimista y recoge comentarios del tipo: "... Diana Quer está muerta. La frase la repiten por activa y por pasiva todas las fuentes policiales (de la Policía y Guardia Civil) consultadas a lo largo del último mes." "... Se baraja como hipótesis principal que Diana Quer falleció de forma violenta..." y "... Los agentes creen que en cualquier momento puede producirse el desenlace más trágico, dar con el cuerpo de la joven madrileña..." 


2017.02.27: Nuevas especulaciones en torno al caso. Según la prensa, un confidente afirma que en la desaparición podrían estar implicadas dos personas relacionadas con la delincuencia organizada y el narcotráfico gallego. La Guardia Civil no descarta que Diana pueda estar retenida e incluso que fuese trasladada hasta algún lugar de Sudamérica oculta en las bodegas de un barco. Según una hipótesis más pesimista, habría sido obligada a subir a una embarcación para escapar así al control de las cámaras de tráfico, para ser finalmente arrojada por la borda, ya sin vida, en algún punto del Atlántico. Otra de las múltiples especulaciones es que pudo ser secuestrada por una red de trata de blancas. SOS Desaparecidos ha diseñado nuevos carteles en los que aparece como morena, rubia o pelirroja para buscarla en 3 países: Serbia, Croacia y Rumanía. En todas estas realidades o fantasías, al menos tenemos una novedad: que, por fin, se acepte la posibilidad de que la desaparición de Diana haya tenido lugar por vía marítima. Todo esto después de que el abogado Pedro Víctor de Bernardo presentara la teoría de que podría haber sido raptada por tres hombres, movidos por la venganza. «Uno conducía el coche y los otros dos la metieron en el vehículo a la fuerza». Más tarde, uno de los raptores habría tirado el móvil a la ría de Taragoña antes de entregar a Diana Quer a los «autores intelectuales» del secuestro, debido a una venganza “por animadversión con algún miembro de la familia”.







*Alcoy*, he dejado claro cientos de veces que no descarto tu hipótesis y que tus argumentos son de peso y los más frecuentes en casos de desaparecidos en esas circunstancias o similares; por lo tanto no me tienes que convencer de lo que considero muy probable. Ni descarto otras. De hecho, yo no he descartado "La casa Azul" tampoco. Lo que sucede es que tampoco tengo datos para decir que es la única opción posible y que este caso tiene circunstancias especiales (en el antes, durante y después), por ello, tampoco descarto otras hipótesis.

Disculpad que repita mi post anterior, es por el cambio de página (configuración por defecto) y por si alguien quiere tener la Línea del Tiempo y otros datos antes de que lo borre o algo.


Recordando la historia..., REPITO ALGO DE POSTS QUE PUSE EN SU DÍA y la LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO... y disculpen la extensión :8:

EXTRACTO DE UN POST ANTERIOR

*Lo que el padre de DQ dice en esa entrevista es de una gravedad extrema *y, que yo sepa, no tiene antecedentes mediáticos en España: *antes de la desaparición, en los últimos días, Juan Carlos Quer había recibido llamadas muy preocupantes*, mucho mucho... Por otros fragmentos se sabe que no eran de Diana (llevaba más tiempo sin hablar con ella); podrían ser de Valeria, de amigos, de familiares y/o de enemigos. Lo veo muy grave, y sin descartar su relación con el "Morena, ven aquí", por la supuesta relación de esta gente con portugueses, etc... Lo voy a repetir...

*Juan Carlos Quer, antes de tanto ruido. VÍDEO*...

TRANSCRIPCIÓN

- "Estaba solo pasando unos días en una casa que tenemos en Benicasin" [...] "y, estaba ya _preocupao_; *ya había recibido algunas llamadas que me preocuparon mucho...* y...

- *¿Antes de la desaparición?*

-* Sí, sí*; y estaba con muy pocas ganas de ver a nadie, por no decir que... que con ningunas ganas... Cuando recibí la llamada...

*MÁS EN EL VÍDEO DE LA ENTREVISTA*



*Diana manifestó su deseo de marcharse horas antes de desaparecer*

Espejo Público ha hablado en exclusiva con una de las mejores amigas de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña desaparecida hace más de una semana en A Pobra de Caramiñal






Y sin confundir hechos reales con supuestos datos anexos: *el teléfono no es sinónimo de DQ*, tfno. desconectado y tirado en la ría no es sinónimo de DQ allí, *ni de tirarlo esa noche*; mensaje sobre *gitano*, borrado por el receptor y su tfno roto, por tanto fiabilidad relativa; *que la madre mienta no es sinónimo de culpable*, ni de asesina ni siquiera de responsable, ya que podría responder a un plan impuesto para encontrar a su hija o vaya usted a saber, etc. Para que no haya dudas, sobre todo para los que se han incorporado después, repito... mi postura...

EXTRACTO DE UN POST ANTERIOR



Spoiler



Pues mantengo la misma hipótesis de siempre. La repito.

No tengo ni idea de quiénes son los autores; creo que no son familiares y me inclino por "leones de la zona" o por "trata de personas" en sentido amplio: tráfico con fines sexuales u otros, relacionado con narcotráfico y tráfico de armas, etc. Me inclino por que alguien se ganó su confianza con promesas de un futuro mejor o cosas menos importantes; ella se fugó para un rato o días, o para irse a Madrid, aunque la madre no quisiera; me inclino por que subió a un coche con ese alguien y la cosa se torció, o que se subió en el autobús que pasa por la gasolinera a las 7 de la mañana, hasta el aeropuerto de Santiago, etc.; pero no descarto que pudiera ser fauna de la zona "a la caza". 

En resumen, *me inclino por fuga voluntaria con final de retención o secuestro y propuesta de canje por dinero o por personas* (concesión de extradiciones u otras). 

Esto sería factible *tanto si está viva como si está muerta*, pero habría que dar pruebas de vida, como correos-e, uso de RRSS, etc. Si además se quiere probar esa supuesta vida, alguien tiene que hacerlo. Pero no digo que sea el primo (podría ser el padre o no sé, pero acompañados, por supuesto, al menos por alguien del FBI o de Interpol); *del primo* digo que se ausentó de las RRSS, siendo ese su trabajo, y que me encaja con la búsqueda; pero no digo en dónde puede estar el primo, ya que no usando sus RRSS conocidas es difícil de localizar por los supuestos malos, si los hubiera; si yo tuviera que inclinarme por un sitio, lo he dicho muchas veces, *me inclino por Portugal*.




Y a continuación..., para consultar "si eso", en spoiler...

*CASO DIANA QUER. LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO HASTA 27/02/2017*




Spoiler



*Línea Temporal:*

2016.08.21: Diana Quer López-Pinel, una joven madrileña que se encontraba de vacaciones en la Puebla del Caramiñal, asiste a una fiesta en el pueblo.

2016.08.22: Diana desaparece en torno a las 2:30 de la madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa y se encontraba en el paseo marítimo del pueblo. Su madre la echó en falta el día 22 por la mañana, sobre las 8.30 h.

2016.08.23: La policía local y miembros de protección civil de La Puebla y otros municipios cercanos realizan batidas en búsqueda de la joven. Se reparten carteles con su imagen y datos personales.

2016.08.24: El diario Arousa publica su mensaje por WhatsApp enviado a las 2:40 de la mañana en la que dice que está asustada porque la está acosando un individuo de etnia gitana. Un testigo declara haber visto a Diana en el paseo de la playa de O Areal, a la altura de la pizzería Mi Manda Picone. Los padres declaran que su hija ha sido secuestrada.

2016.08.25: Fracasa el primer rastreo con perros para buscar a Diana. Su hermana Valeria publica una carta en Facebook.

2016.08.26: Santiago Villanueva, delegado del Gobierno, declara que "no se descarta ninguna línea de investigación", aunque se está investigando la zona de los feriantes.

2016.08.27: Varios testigos refuerzan la hipótesis de una huida voluntaria.

2016.08.29: El DNI de Diana Quer aparece en su domicilio de A Pobra. La familia lo considera un indicio de que no se marchó de forma voluntaria. La Guardia Civil indaga si la joven llegó a su casa antes de desaparecer. No hay indicios de violencia en el camino que debería haber seguido.

2016.08.30: Según Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, se ha descartado que la desaparición pueda deberse a un secuestro, pero no que pueda ser una retención ilegal.

2016.08.31: El coronel jefe de la Comandancia de La Coruña, Francisco Javier Jambrina Rodríguez, pide respeto al silencio prudente que se está manteniendo sobre las investigaciones.

2016.09.01: Un juzgado retira a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor. Juan Carlos Quer, su padre, confirma la noticia ante los medios de comunicación y declara que es una medida "que llega muy tarde". Un centenar de voluntarios peina la comarca del Barbanza bajo la supervisión de la Guardia Civil.

2016.09.02: Continúa la operación de búsqueda.

2016.09.05: La asociación "Sos desaparecidos", envía carteles a sus delegaciones de Bélgica, Francia e Italia.

2016.09.06: Se informa que, según se deduce de los datos de geolocalización, Diana Quer se trasladó en un vehículo la noche que desapareció.

2016.09.07: En un giro desconcertante, tras haber negado que su hija pudiera haber vuelto a casa sin que ella lo advirtiera, la madre de Diana Quer declara: "Ahora lo puedo decir: Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa". Los pantalones cortos de color rosa de su hija, con los que había ido a la fiesta, estaban en el domicilio familiar de La Puebla y faltaban unos pantalones vaqueros largos.

2016.09.08 La prensa informa que aunque en la madrugada de su desaparición Diana salió sin DNI, tarjetas ni dinero (sólo llevaba 20 euros), se llevó su copia de las llaves de casa. Se ha dicho que también se llevó el cargador del móvil, pero su madre lo niega. Esto refuerza la hipótesis de que no se trata de una desaparición voluntaria, por cuanto implica que tenía previsto regresar. Diana López, que se encuentra en Madrid para declarar por el tema de la custodia, ha intentado reunirse con su hija Valeria, pero no se lo han permitido. En otra sorprendente declaración, Diana López manifestó lo siguiente: "A mí, desde el primer momento, la policía me prohibió entrar en la habitación de Diana. A los dos o tres días me dejaron entrar, con ellos, y fue cuando encontramos los pantalones. En su cuarto hay dos camas. Los pantalones estaban en la cama situada más cerca de la puerta del dormitorio."

2016.09.09: Pedro Víctor de Bernardo Riaza, abogado de Diana López-Pinel, ha indicado que, en adelante, se tomarán medidas legales ante cualquier información dada por los medios que él no pueda confirmar ante los responsables de la investigación del caso. Se estudian las imágenes de un vehículo sospechoso.

2016.09.10: Unos cuarenta efectivos de la comandancia de Noia y del Grupo de Reserva y Seguridad realizan batidas en parajes poco transitados del municipio de Rianxo, acompañados por perros especializados en la búsqueda de personas.

2016.09.11: Se amplía la búsqueda.

2016.09.12: El diario "El Mundo" revela que Diana Quer se había ausentado de su domicilio durante tres días en el mes de abril, habiendo faltado más de cien veces a clase en el curso escolar.

2016.09.13: Maratoniano interrogatoria a Diana López-Pinel repasando vídeos y datos de la desaparición minuto a minuto. También se analizan las contradicciones de anteriores declaraciones. Su abogado niega que Diana Quer hubiera desaparecido anteriormente durante tres días.

2016.09.14: Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, declara que "las expectativas de poder encontrarla con vida no son las mejores", pero que se agarra "a la última llama de esperanza" y que "confía en Dios".

2016.09.15: La prensa indica que la Guardia Civil ha encontrado una serie de "pistas fiables" que permiten ser "moderadamente optimistas" sobre un esclarecimiento de la desaparición a corto o medio plazo.

2016.09.16: Diana López comparece en calidad de investigada -acompañada de su abogado Pedro de Bernardo y su inseparable amiga Marcela Mota- ante la jueza Esther Díaz, que le había retirado hace dos semanas la custodia de su hija Valeria "por poner su vida en riesgo". El abogado declaró que su representada había salido satisfecha tras declarar durante dos horas y media en el Juzgado número 2 de Ribeira.

2016.09.21: No hay progresos en la investigación. La Fiscalía sugiere ampliar a Juan Carlos Quer la investigación por maltrato continuado a su hija Valeria, de la que ya estaba siendo objeto su madre Diana López. La instrucción del caso de custodia se trasladará a los juzgados de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

2016.09.22: En un artículo dedicado al caso, el diario "El País" escribe"... si algo ha puesto también en evidencia el dramático circo mediático que ha acompañado a este caso, es que hay miles de desaparecidos en España de los que nadie se acuerda..." El papel lo aguanta todo. ¿Le podemos decir a los familiares de los desaparecidos que se pasen por la redacción de El País exponiendo su caso y que lo publicarán al día siguiente en la primera página?. ¿Cuántos medios y cuántas veces han pedido o han presionado a los sucesivos Ministros del Interior, desde el infausto año 1992, para que les facilitara una lista completa de desaparecidos? ¿Cuántos políticos se han preocupado del tema en sus programas electorales? La triste realidad es que ni los medios ni los políticos se acuerdan de los desaparecidos ni parecen preocuparse por ellos. Lamentablemente, la lista sólo puede hacerse buscando día a día y medio a medio, y sólo aparece reflejada una ínfima fracción de los casos.

2016.09.23: La juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 2 de Riveira ha rechazado la petición de la fiscalía de investigar a Juan Carlos Quer por maltrato a sus hijas. Ve indicios fundados de delito continuado de maltrato por parte de la madre y otros posibles ilícitos penales. Valeria Quer le explicó que desde que tenía 12 ó 13 años su madre se ausentaba muchas noches del domicilio, regresando en estado ebrio. Valeria está en una situación psicológica inestable, teniendo que acudir varias veces al centro de salud por autolesiones y para que le hicieran lavados de estómago por sobreingesta de ansiolíticos. Se sospecha que el teléfono móvil de Diana fue arrojado a la ría de Arosa entre Cespón y Taragoña desde el puente de la AG-II. Con autorización judicial, la Guardia Civil ha reactivado la línea telefónica para investigar su contenido.

2016.09.24: En agosto, Diana López y sus dos hijas regresaron a su casa tras pasar unos días de vacaciones fuera de España, y se encontraron el domicilio completamente revuelto, armarios rotos y unas manchas similares a sangre. Se avisó a la Policía Nacional, que realizó una inspección ocular. Valeria confesó que había dejado las llaves de la casa a un amigo para que cuidase de su mascota. Se habían celebrado varias fiestas y los supuestos restos de sangre eran de kétchup. Madre e hijas comenzaron a insultarse delante de los policías. Tras la retirada de la custodia de Valeria, Juan Carlos Quer pidió a la madre la documentación de su hija para poder matricularla en el nuevo centro donde va a estudiar. La madre, se negó y tampoco entregó su cartilla médica. Al parecer, esta situación ya ha sido resuelta.

2016.09.26: En una entrevista realizada por el diario "La Razón", Diana López-Pinel se despacha a gusto contra su ex marido. Si cada minuto de vídeo y cada párrafo que se ha dedicado a "La guerra de los Quer" se hubiera dedicado a otros casos, como el de la también desaparecida Manuela Chavero Valiente, no se hablaría de "desaparecidos de primera y de segunda".

2016.09.27: La prensa recoge la otra cara de la moneda. En el mes de agosto, Valeria se autolesionó en tres ocasiones y tuvo que acudir a urgencias donde le practicaron tres lavados de estómago. Su madre pidió el alta voluntaria sin permitir que su hija fuera vista por un psiquiatra. Eso alertó a los médicos y desencadenó el proceso que culminó en la retirada de la custodia. Valeria ha suplicado seguir viviendo con su padre. Se había enfrentado a su madre porque ésta no aparecía por casa muchas noches desde que la niña tenía 12 años y volvía de madrugada en estado ebrio. Eso le costó al menos dos palizas, por lo que se fue a vivir con su padre.

2016.09.28 Según las últimas noticias, Diana Quer no pasó por su casa ni se cambió de ropa. La señal del teléfono móvil indica que abandonó el parque pasadas las 2.30 de la madrugada y volvió a pie. Pero antes de llegar a la bifurcación que conducía a su casa por dos rutas distintas (una carretera entre viviendas o una vía peatonal con poca iluminación) se subió a un automóvil, probablemente a un Audi A3 de color negro. Diana López se confundió sobre la ropa que su hija llevaba puesta esa noche. Es verdad que llevaba una camiseta blanca, pero no llevaba unos shorts de color rosa, sino unos muy parecidos de color blanco.

2016.10.01: Buzos rastrean el puerto de Taragoña en busca de Diana Quer.

2016.10.03: La búsqueda se enfoca ahora a una vivienda deshabitada en Taragoña, cerca del repetidor que captó la última señal del móvil de Diana. Se trataría de una segunda vivienda a dónde se dirigió la persona con la que viajó la joven, elegida por considerarla una "zona de confianza". Una casita azul pastel y blanca, con un tejado de tejas rojas y una chimenea azul pastel. Según A3, hay precedentes, como la caseta de La Romana en el caso Alcàsser y la fábrica de ladrillos en el caso Anabel Segura.

2016.10.04: La prensa rosa se pregunta si será cierto que Fausto Cabrera, padre de Teresa Cabrera "Techi" (la joven que salía con Kiko Rivera, hijo de Isabel Pantoja, viuda de Paquirri, un torero que... en fin, lo dejamos aquí), salía con Diana López-Pinel. Valeria no parecía muy feliz con la relación. En una red social llegó a decir que lo peor que le había pasado en todo el día era "Que mi madre se vaya a cenar con su novio".

2016.10.12: María de las Nieves Corral, jueza del caso, deja su plaza en el Juzgado de Instrucción nº 1 de Ribeira en pleno proceso de investigación. Mónica Gómez Ferrer, titular del Juzgado nº 1 de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid), tras estudiar el informe del fiscal, ha decidido que el padre de Diana Quer siga manteniendo la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor, ya que «en los propios informes médicos aportados se evidencia la existencia de una situación médica en la menor, que debe de ser tratada, manifestando que uno de los motivos de su inestabilidad emocional es la relación con su madre».Según la prensa, dicha jueza habría obviado un informe elaborado por el psicólogo José Manuel Aguilar Cuenca que detectaba la concurrencia del Síndrome de Alienación Parental (SAP) por parte de Diana López-Pinel, que se presentó durante el proceso de divorcio. Juan Carlos Quer ha dejado la gestión del grupo familiar de empresas a cargo de sus hermanos José Luis e Isabel, para dedicarse a la búsqueda de Diana y cuidar de Valeria.

2016.10.16: Varios testigos dicen haber visto a Diana Quer en Taragoña poco antes de desaparecer. La joven habría llegado a la zona portuaria en un vehículo, acompañada por al menos tres hombres, del que se bajó y fue caminando hasta subirse en otro automóvil -de forma voluntaria- conducido por otro individuo "de mala pinta" que llevaba cerca de una hora esperándola. Entonces el coche se puso en marcha y se alejó del puerto.

2016.10.19: Fuentes cercanas a Juan Carlos Quer, indicaron que después de que Valeria, fuera visitada por su madre en el hospital, ambas se encontraron en la noche del lunes con el consentimiento del padre para que fueran a cenar juntas, volviendo después al domicilio paterno. Volvieron a reunirse ayer por la mañana, algo eventual, porque la custodia de Valeria la sigue teniendo Juan Carlos Quer tras la decisión de una jueza de Riveira de retirársela cautelarmente a Diana López-Pinel, que fue confirmada por un juzgado de Pozuelo a la espera de que se practiquen diligencias.

2016.10.21: Según las últimas informaciones, los padres de Valeria habrían llegado a un acuerdo para que esté un mes con cada uno, aunque la custodia la sigue teniendo el padre. Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado que solo los investigadores "son competentes para determinar cuáles son las líneas de investigación "y no mi exmujer con teorías", refiriéndose con toda probabilidad a la que, según Diana López, situaría a Diana Quer en Estados Unidos, a donde habría llegado contra su voluntad. Por lo que se refiere a la investigación policial, el perfil del sospechoso respondería a un vecino de la comarca de Barbanza (A Pobra, Boiro o Rianxo), de edad entre 30 y 40 años, con antecedentes policiales o judiciales por agresión sexual o violencia machista y, quizás, vinculado al tráfico y consumo de drogas.

2016.10.22: Dos meses después de la desaparición, el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer permanece activo y ha registrado movimientos. Las amigas de Diana dieron la alerta mediante capturas de pantalla. La Guardia Civil investiga el tema y se barajan tres hipótesis: que se hayan generado por las propias investigaciones de la Guardia Civil; que Diana tuviese activada la opción de Facebook de "recordar contraseña" o que hubiera una tercera persona que conociera las claves de la cuenta para acceder al perfil.

2016.10.25: Metedura de pata monumental en telecinco.es/elprogramadeanarosa/ al transcribir erróneamente unas declaraciones de Diana López. "... Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad crónica, que le da cuatro años de vida y hay que tener mucho cuidado...", cuando lo que en realidad dijo fue: "... Lo que pasa es que Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad, que de vida media tiene aproximadamente unos cuatro años y tienen crisis, por supuesto, igual que Diana, lo que pasa es que, bueno, Diana ya tiene el alta, pero es una enfermedad que es crónica y que hay que tener muchísimo cuidado durante toda la vida..." No es lo mismo la vida media de una enfermedad que las expectativas de vida de una niña, redactores de telecinco. Cuando le preguntaron "¿Con qué intención pudo él venir aquí ayer?", refiriéndose a su ex marido Juan Carlos Quer, Diana López respondió: “A poner nerviosa a Valeria, evidentemente." El juez de Pozuelo revocó su decisión anterior de dar la custodia de Valeria a su padre Juan Carlos Quer y se la ha otorgado a su madre Diana López-Pinel. Gitano sí, gitano no; pantalón rosa sí, pantalón rosa no; volvió a casa sí, volvió a casa no; se cambió de ropa sí, se cambió de ropa no; ex novio te vas a ir escarná sí, ex novio te vas a ir escarná no; malos tratos sí, malos tratos no; custodia para el padre sí, custodia para el padre no. Y así todo el caso. ¿Qué toca ahora¿ ¿Malaspintas sí, malaspintas no?

2016.10.27: El móvil de Diana, un Iphone 6 de color blanco, ha sido encontrado por un mariscador con su raño en una zona situada entre el muelle del puerto de Taragoña (Rianxo) y el puente de la autovía de Barbanza, habiéndolo entregado a los agentes locales. Según fuentes próximas a la investigación, Juan Carlos Quer habría confirmado que se trata del móvil de su hija, aunque no se ha desvelado cómo ha podido identificarlo; quizás tenga una carcasa inconfundible o personalizada. Afortunadamente, los mariscadores de la zona tienen suerte y buena vista.

2016.10.28 Juan Carlos Monedero ha declarado en Espejo Público que "... Estamos deseando que aparezca Miranda Quer". ¿Miranda Kerr? En cuanto al móvil, se ha comentado que ha aparecido cerca del comienzo del puente de la autovía de Barbanza, sin funda; la identificación del teléfono parece estar confirmada mediante el IMEI. El hombre que lo encontró llevaba poco tiempo trabajando en la zona como mariscador.

2016.10.29: Diana López-Pinel acudió al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Boiro a denunciar a su exmarido por presuntos delitos de calumnias e injurias y obstrucción a la Justicia. Según el abogado de López, Juan Carlos Quer habría facilitado información a una periodista que en un programa de televisión, aseguró que Diana López celebraba fiestas con hombres en una vivienda de Taragoña muy próxima al lugar en el que se localizó el teléfono móvil de Diana. Juan Carlos Quer desmintió dicha información: "Quiero decirles que yo soy la única fuente del padre y no quiero entrar en la rumorología. Cuando he escuchado la existencia de la casa de Taragoña, me he puesto en contacto con la Policía Judicial para comprobar cuál era el alcance de la noticia. Lo único que puedo decir es que desconozco la existencia de la casa azul y es la primera noticia que tengo de ella. No conozco nada de ese entorno, ni a ninguna arquitecta de Madrid. La comunicación que tengo con mi exmujer es muy reducida y mis hijas nunca me hablaron de esa casa".

2016.10.31: Se confía poder recuperar el contenido de la memoria del móvil de Diana y los datos de la última conexión con los repetidores de telefonía. Al parecer, el terminal no sólo está abierto por la dilatación de la batería, sino que su pantalla está rota, por lo que se habría intentado destruirlo antes de lanzarlo a las aguas de la ria. Si se lanzó desde un vehículo que cruzaba el puente, probablemente lo haría alguien que viajara en el asiento del copiloto, con lo que el supuesto secuestrador habría tenido un cómplice. No obstante, los medios indican ahora que el móvil apareció a unos 30 metros de la orilla, con lo que lo habrían tirado desde el propio muelle del puerto de Taragoña.

2016.11.01: El pasado 24 de junio Diana y su madre se presentaron en una agencia de modelos donde se registró y mantuvo una entrevista en la que se definía como "buena persona y aficionada al cine, a la moda y a estar con los amigos". La directora del casting afirmó que: "Quería empezar en el sector de la moda y estaba muy contenta porque era su primera vez". Resulta curioso que salga ahora este dato a la luz cuando era algo que se sabía desde el principio y que no comentamos en este blog por discreción: una simple búsqueda en google apuntaba hacia la agencia de modelos "Golden Agency".

2016.11.01: De Barbanza, violento, consumidor de estupefacientes y con antecedentes por narcotráfico, delitos de agresión sexual o violencia machista. Este es el perfil tipo que hace unos días trascendió sobre la persona o personas que, según consta en las diligencias policiales, podrían estar implicadas en la desaparición de Diana Quer el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal, su localidad de veraneo desde hace unos 15 años. Ahora, sobre ese retrato delictivo y personal que hasta hace unas jornadas, al parecer, no se atribuía a nadie en concreto, se ha dado un paso más al dirigir los esfuerzos de una parte de la investigación sobre dos individuos perfectamente ubicados en Arousa norte, y concretamente en una zona situada a pocos kilómetros de Taragoña.

2016.11.02: Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana. Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Hay testigos que aseguran que en la zona ha desaparecido una cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana.

2016.11.04: El teléfono móvil es la primera prueba física de la investigación y está llamado a ser la pieza clave del caso. Los investigadores sostienen que no se lanzó desde el puente que atraviesa la ensenada del río Beluso, aunque apareció a pocos metros de sus pilares centrales. De haber sido así, tendría que haberse arrojado sin consentimiento de Diana, antes de que ella llegase al puerto de Taragoña, en donde fue vista con otras personas en una actitud normal y sin coacciones. Así que se habría arrojado desde el muelle de Taragoña o su entorno. Existe la posibilidad de que, al impactar en el agua, pudiera haber planeado en superficie hasta acercarse al puente. (! ! !) Sobre las 3.00 horas del 22 de agosto, que es cuando se pudo arrojar, la marea estaba subiendo y tenía unos 95 centímetros de altura, por lo que la última hipótesis es probable. De entre las múltiples especulaciones de los medios en relación con este caso, ahora se habla de un horno de cerámica de ladrillo en Exipto, que lleva 25 años abandonado.

2016.11.05: Los investigadores confían en averiguar el código de desbloqueo que utilizaba Diana en su anterior teléfono (un Android) por si coincide con el que activaba el iPhone 6 que llevaba cuando desapareció.

2016.11.07: Según Interviú, el vehículo en el que Diana habría llegado al muelle de Taragoña en compañía de tres individuos sería una autocaravana de color blanco. Dichos individuos serían un colombiano, un traficante de Boiro y un adiestrador de perros.

2016.11.08 Con todas las pistas encima de la mesa, se mantienen abiertas dos posibilidades, cada una de ellas con una infinidad de ramificaciones: que Diana se marchase de forma voluntaria o que fuera víctima de una desaparición forzosa. Indicios de desaparición forzosa: Diana no llama; personas sospechosas; sin Dni ni tarjetas; un teléfono móvil destrozado. Indicios de marcha voluntaria: el testimonio de la madre; no hay escenario del crimen, Diana se había marchado varias veces de casa; amigos extraños.
2016.11.10: Identifican al conductor del vehículo en el que se vio a Diana Quer por última vez: un hombre con antecedentes por narcotráfico que conducía un monovolumen o una autocaravana.

2016.11.12: Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez, ex juez de Blanes, será el nuevo titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº 1 de Ribeira, que instruye el caso. Reemplazará a la juez sustituta María Marta Guillemet García. La primera juez del caso fue María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que fue destinada al Juzgado Nº 1 de Betanzos tras haberlo solicitado meses atrás.

2016.11.16: La Guardia Civil sabe que en distintas zonas de la comarca de Barbanza hay trapicheo de droga, y considera que los sospechosos tendrían relación con la venta de estupefacientes a diferentes niveles. En cuanto al móvil de Diana, se encuentra en una placa base para intentar recuperar una parte de su contenido.

2016.11.18 Se prorroga el secreto de sumario un mes más, hasta el 20 de diciembre. La Guardia Civil ha conseguido, hasta el momento, acceder a cerca del 70% de los datos almacenados en la memoria del móvil de Diana.

2016.12.02: SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico con el siguiente texto: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer". De inmediato, Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación, avisó a los responsables de la investigación. No cree que el correo haya sido escrito por Diana, pero opina que "son muchas molestias para ser una broma" dado el método un tanto sofisticado con el que se ha hecho el envío. El correo se ha enviado utilizando un fake mailer (anonymous email), con IP de EEUU y servidor de Canadá. Todo indica que el autor es un mamarracho insensato. No obstante, los responsables de la investigación no tendrán mas remedio que dedicar tiempo y recursos para descartar con total seguridad que el mensaje haya podido ser enviado por Diana.

2016.12.03: Rubén Amón escribe en "El País" un artículo de un lamentable mal gusto. "El porqué de Diana Quer. La desaparición de la joven madrileña lo reúne todo: una mujer atractiva, una familia acomodada y la sombra, improbable, del crimen doméstico."

2016.12.08 Según el diario La Voz de Galicia, "... Nueve días después de que el colectivo recibiese la comunicación, y tras numerosas gestiones realizadas con la tecnología más avanzada de la que dispone la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, los avances dados no hacen más que aumentar las sospechas sobre la posible vinculación entre el remitente y la desaparición de esta joven el pasado 22 de abril en su localidad de veraneo en Galicia, A Pobra do Caramiñal..."

2016.12.19: Asombrosamente, el número del teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta de «Gmail» desde el que se envió el mensaje "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer", ha resultado ser el mismo de la joven desaparecida.

2016.12.23: El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores. El abogado de Diana López-Pinel estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

2017.01.06: Descartada la línea de investigación abierta con los repetidores de telefonía y los móviles, la Guardia Civil centra ahora sus pesquisas en investigar si la desaparición podría estar relacionada con algún tipo de venganza contra el entorno familiar, por lo que habría que “peinar” todos los negocios y operaciones empresariales de Juan Carlos Quer, que habría expresado su malestar ante el perjuicio de su propia imagen. Ahora se opina que la desaparición estaría relacionada con delincuentes profesionales y altamente cualificados. No se descarta que Diana Quer no hiciera el recorrido que traza su móvil sino que éste fuera transportado en un coche por un cómplice, y colaborador de los secuestradores, para así despistar a la Guardia Civil. Un vehículo habría escapado en dirección indeterminada llevando cautiva a la joven, mientras otro seguiría la ruta marcada por las antenas de telefonía. También se analiza la pista de la goma de pelo hallada por la madre de Diana dos días después de su desaparición.

2017.01.14: Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado lo siguiente: “... Mi actividad empresarial no está siendo investigada, como se señala, porque es absolutamente trasparente y se desarrolla desde hace más de 30 años en el ámbito de una empresa familiar que ha cumplido y cumple escrupulosamente con todas sus obligaciones legales...” “... Tampoco existe indicio alguno de un móvil de venganza, como se afirma sin fundamento alguno...",

2017.01.23: El Secrim podría tener cuatro de los seis dígitos del código de desbloqueo de Diana, si fueran los mismos que los de su antiguo terminal. Se solicitó ayuda a la empresa tecnológica israelí Cellebrite, con sede en la ciudad israelí de Petah Tikva y perteneciente al grupo japonés Sun Corporation, que está especializada en trabajos de colaboración antiterrorista. Su tecnología secreta permite extraer rápidamente de cualquier teléfono móvil todas las fotografías, vídeos, mensajes de SMS, históricos de llamadas y datos borrados, saltándose las protecciones digitales de los smartphones. El Fbi recurrió con éxito a esta empresa durante la investigación de la masacre terrorista de San Bernardino (California), en la que resultaron muertas 14 personas. No obstante, Cellebrite ha fracasado al intentar acceder al telefono de Diana, porque su software UFED todavía no está adaptado al modelo iPhone 6. El Secrim continúa intentando saltarse la protección con otros métodos.

2017.01.24: Félix Isaac, juez del caso, se ha indignado tras conocer a través de los medios de comunicación la existencia de un mensaje enviado por Diana la noche de su desaparición. “Me estoy quedando sin batería. En cuanto llegue a casa, cargo y seguimos."

2017.01.29: Dado que todas las hipótesis manejadas hasta ahora han conducido a un callejón sin salida, se vuelve a la línea de investigación en torno a los feriantes que operaban en la fecha del secuestro en A Pobra. La prensa es pesimista y recoge comentarios del tipo: "... Diana Quer está muerta. La frase la repiten por activa y por pasiva todas las fuentes policiales (de la Policía y Guardia Civil) consultadas a lo largo del último mes." "... Se baraja como hipótesis principal que Diana Quer falleció de forma violenta..." y "... Los agentes creen que en cualquier momento puede producirse el desenlace más trágico, dar con el cuerpo de la joven madrileña..." 


2017.02.27: Nuevas especulaciones en torno al caso. Según la prensa, un confidente afirma que en la desaparición podrían estar implicadas dos personas relacionadas con la delincuencia organizada y el narcotráfico gallego. La Guardia Civil no descarta que Diana pueda estar retenida e incluso que fuese trasladada hasta algún lugar de Sudamérica oculta en las bodegas de un barco. Según una hipótesis más pesimista, habría sido obligada a subir a una embarcación para escapar así al control de las cámaras de tráfico, para ser finalmente arrojada por la borda, ya sin vida, en algún punto del Atlántico. Otra de las múltiples especulaciones es que pudo ser secuestrada por una red de trata de blancas. SOS Desaparecidos ha diseñado nuevos carteles en los que aparece como morena, rubia o pelirroja para buscarla en 3 países: Serbia, Croacia y Rumanía. En todas estas realidades o fantasías, al menos tenemos una novedad: que, por fin, se acepte la posibilidad de que la desaparición de Diana haya tenido lugar por vía marítima. Todo esto después de que el abogado Pedro Víctor de Bernardo presentara la teoría de que podría haber sido raptada por tres hombres, movidos por la venganza. «Uno conducía el coche y los otros dos la metieron en el vehículo a la fuerza». Más tarde, uno de los raptores habría tirado el móvil a la ría de Taragoña antes de entregar a Diana Quer a los «autores intelectuales» del secuestro, debido a una venganza “por animadversión con algún miembro de la familia”.





Acabo de recibir este mensaje en mi apartado "Sobre Quer".

_Quico Matamoros sobre Fausto, actual ligue de una Pantoja: "¿Sabes cómo trata este a sus parejas? Si podéis quitarle a esa chica que esté con ese en cero coma tres y no puedo decir más"_.

No puedo enterarme ahora de qué va, pero por si vosotros...


p.s. Aviso de que lo voy a borrar. No citéis este post, por favor, al menos, hasta que comprobemos...


 *Aviso de que lo voy a borrar. No citéis este post, por favor, al menos, hasta que comprobemos...*



Acabo de recibir este mensaje en mi apartado "Sobre Quer".

_Quico Matamoros sobre Fausto, actual ligue de una Pantoja: "¿Sabes cómo trata este a sus parejas? Si podéis quitarle a esa chica que esté con ese en cero coma tres y no puedo decir más"_.

No puedo enterarme ahora de qué va, pero por si vosotros...


p.s. Me dicen algo de que iban tres o cuatro en el coche.

Os recuerdo que ese Q M creo que es el que se ofreció a ayudar en el caso DQ. 

 *Aviso de que lo voy a borrar. No citéis este post, por favor, al menos, hasta que comprobemos...*



Y copio-pego un mensaje que puse ayer y lo borré. Sigo sin haberlo comprobado, lo repito tal cual, por si a alguien le interesa y/o puede darnos señales de cómo confirmarlo. 

Y es que encaja demasiado en todas las versiones posibles, hasta en la de leones de la zona...

*No lo citéis, por favor*.

...........


Acabo de recibir este mensaje en mi apartado "Sobre Quer".

_Quico Matamoros sobre Fausto, actual ligue de una Pantoja: "¿Sabes cómo trata este a sus parejas? Si podéis quitarle a esa chica que esté con ese en cero coma tres y no puedo decir más"_.

No puedo enterarme ahora de qué va, pero por si vosotros...


p.s. Me dicen algo de que iban tres o cuatro en el coche.

Os recuerdo que ese Q M creo que es el que se ofreció a ayudar en el caso DQ. 

 *Aviso de que lo voy a borrar. No citéis este post, por favor, al menos, hasta que comprobemos...*

Vamos a ver, que el hecho de que algo nos llame la atención y lo contemos no quiere decir que estemos hablando de los asesinos, ¡coño! Pero, ¿podrían saber algo o algo de algo?

A ver si unimos esta extrañeza... (_mía..._ culpa), que no contradice el puente ni otras vías, ni siquiere tiene el porqué estar relacionada...




Emiliaa dijo:


> Matamoros, sobre el nuevo



Gracias.

Ya he visto el vídeo y viniendo de este personaje (Matamoros) da cierto miedo o reparo... Pongo el texto del enlace, que es mucho más suave...

telecinco.es

10/04/2017 18.11

Kiko Matamoros le ha dado un consejo a Anabel Pantoja. Su primera Chabelita está en el centro de la polémica por el vídeo que protagoniza con su nuevo chico, *Fausto*, y que se ha publicado en las redes sociales.* El colaborador de ‘Sálvame’ asegura saber cómo han sido otras relaciones de Fausto y ha aconsejado a la familia Pantoja: “Preocupaos, si fuera mi hija, esa relación me la cargo”*.


*Techi: "Mi padre es un gran apoyo para la madre de Diana Quer”*

*La ex de Kiko Rivera aclara que su hermano Fausto es íntimo amigo de Diana. La noche de su desaparición hablaron por WhatsApp. *Ella y su hermana sólo han coincidido con las Quer alguna vez. 


Sé que el tal Kiko se ofreció para ayudar a la búsqueda de DQ y que él es alguien con muchos contactos en ciertos e inciertos ambientes. No puedo pararme a poner enlaces de ello ahora...

Lo mismo es una bobada, pero... ¿Qué sabe este hombre?



Alguien que esté viendo el programa de Kiko Matamoros?

Me dicen que han dicho que *Fausto está en el sumario de DQ por antecedentes, por el momento de la desaparición, etc. y que su padre se refería a él, entre otros, cuando dijo que sus hijas tenían amistades peligrosas*.

¿Sabéis si lo han dicho ya?



Recopilando y ampliando...

Como veníamos diciendo, en supuestas suposiciones..., cito (en azul) de posts anteriores:

Vamos a ver, que el hecho de que algo nos llame la atención y lo contemos no quiere decir que estemos hablando de los asesinos, ¡coño! Pero, ¿podrían saber algo o algo de algo?

A ver si unimos esta extrañeza... (_mía..._ culpa), que no contradice el puente ni otras vías, ni siquiere tiene el porqué estar relacionada...


Ya he visto el vídeo y viniendo de este personaje (Matamoros) da cierto miedo o reparo... Pongo el texto del enlace, que es mucho más suave...

telecinco.es

10/04/2017 18.11

Kiko Matamoros le ha dado un consejo a Anabel Pantoja. Su primera Chabelita está en el centro de la polémica por el vídeo que protagoniza con su nuevo chico, *Fausto*, y que se ha publicado en las redes sociales.* El colaborador de ‘Sálvame’ asegura saber cómo han sido otras relaciones de Fausto y ha aconsejado a la familia Pantoja: “Preocupaos, si fuera mi hija, esa relación me la cargo”*.


*Techi: "Mi padre es un gran apoyo para la madre de Diana Quer”*

*La ex de Kiko Rivera aclara que su hermano Fausto es íntimo amigo de Diana. La noche de su desaparición hablaron por WhatsApp. *Ella y su hermana sólo han coincidido con las Quer alguna vez. 


Sé que el tal Kiko se ofreció para ayudar a la búsqueda de DQ y que él es alguien con muchos contactos en ciertos e inciertos ambientes. No puedo pararme a poner enlaces de ello ahora...

Lo mismo es una bobada, pero... ¿Qué sabe este hombre?

---------------

Alguien que esté viendo el programa de Kiko Matamoros?

Me dicen que han dicho que *Fausto está en el sumario de DQ por antecedentes, por el momento de la desaparición, etc. y que su padre se refería a él, entre otros, cuando dijo que sus hijas tenían amistades peligrosas*.

¿Sabéis si lo han dicho ya?



Ampliando


*González, del 'amigo' de Chabelita: "Cuando el padre de Diana Quer decía que tenía malas compañías, se refería, entre otros, a Fausto". (CON VÍDEO)*


*Gustavo González asegura que Fausto*, el nuevo amigo de Chabelita, *es una de las personas a las que se refería el padre de Diana Quer*, la joven desaparecida en Galicia, *cuando hablaba de "malas compañías"*. Kiko Matamoros ha ampliado la información de su compañero apuntando que Fausto está “incurso en el sumario” por cuestiones de proximidad “tanto en su vida cotidiana como *en el momento de la desaparición*”.


Por pura lógica, *alguien podría pedir apertura del sumario* (al menos parcial) para no crear indefensión ante estas noticias televisivas. El momento parece adecuado (con la madre y la hermana en Puebla). 

Pero estas filtraciones tan graves...* ¿Son filtraciones intencionadas?* Supongo que sí.





ALCOY dijo:


> Torrente, de verdad...
> prefiero el twitter que el Sálvame...
> 
> vamos a echar un vistazo al veredicto que acaba de salir por el asesinato de la peregrina a ver si había alguno de Sálvame o el autor era un pescador...
> ...




Me parecen muy bien tus preferencias y las respeto; espero que tú hagas lo mismo con las mías. Desde el momento en el que debatimos este asunto en la Guardería de burbuja, poca fuerza moral veo para atacar aquí a ningún medio ni persona.

Mis preferencias, para que no haya dudas, son todas las fuentes que a mí me parecen creíbles en el caso concreto, que, normalmente vienen de lo que yo veo, de lo que dice alguien a quien considero experto en ese asunto, que a su vez (o no) están relacionadas con el anonimato y con gente que pertenece o está relacionada con los bajos fondos, etc. ¿Verdad que no hace falta hablar sobre cómo se coge a los delincuentes, sobre el uso de twitter, otras redes, sobre las infiltraciones, sobre las difusiones, publicaciones y todo eso? 


Off topic o casi

¿Sabes de quién partió el desencadenante de la CONFESIÓN de la que hablas? ¿Sabes cómo sucedió? Pues si quieres, hablamos de ello en otro hilo. Yo, en este, hablo del caso Diana Quer o algún OFF TOPIC de ayuda a otras desaparecidos (después los borro). Pero respeto que tú hables de otras cosas, "cada uno a lo suyo", como en cualquier sitio; pero más en *la Guardería de burbuja o basurero, para mí, peor sitio que twitter y Sálvame*, y sin embargo... se mueve, ¡y aquí estamos!, ya ves... 


Sobre lo que vengo diciendo de Gustavo (*Gustavo González asegura que Fausto*, el nuevo amigo de Chabelita, *es una de las personas a las que se refería el padre de Diana Quer*; Fausto está “incurso en el sumario” por cuestiones de proximidad “tanto en su vida cotidiana como *en el momento de la desaparición*”.), Kiko (*Fausto está en el sumario de DQ por antecedentes, por el momento de la desaparición*, etc. y que su padre se refería a él, entre otros, cuando dijo que sus hijas tenían amistades peligrosas) y Fausto Cabrera, de los que he puesto declaraciones textuales de la hermana de Tito (Fausto, hijo), La ex de Kiko Rivera aclara que su hermano *Fausto es íntimo amigo de Diana. La noche de su desaparición hablaron por WhatsApp *; esto puede ser verdad o mentira, yo solo digo que lo han dicho, y, de ser verdad, "la verdad es la verdad, la diga...", o el sitio de emisión y tal...

Lo diga quien lo diga me parece que es un hilo del que tirar (para empezar, tirando de la lengua con el Método Alcoy, precisamente, a los que han hecho estas declaraciones en público en TV.); no digo que crea que Fausto es el culpable (ni que no); es que no nos enteramos o no nos queremos enterar.




Emiliaa dijo:


> Ayer vi el programa justo cuando le estaban diciendo, yo no se si lo que saben Kiko y Gustavo es cierto o mentira, pero debe ser muy grave. Carlota Corredera dijo algo asi como que lo que ellos sabian era muchisimos mas grave que los antecedentes por estafa.
> No creo que estos dos se arriesgasen a decir esas cosas si no estuviesen seguros,podrian tener hoy una demanda.




Esa es la prueba del millón.

*De ser cierto que saben lo que sugieren saber* (o asunto tan gravísimo en relación con DQ), *no tendrán esa demanda porque entonces este par de individuos, telecinco y otros aportarían datos*; pero, como decíamos ayer, sí se podría solicitar, por parte del mismo fiscal u otros, la apertura del sumario (aunque sea parcial) para evitar que lo tumben por indefensión. Excepto que consigan que el silencio mediático se haga más pronto que tarde y no transcienda mucho. De ahí que no me salga ser copartícipe de ese silencio, aunque sea desde este sitio (y/o otros).




Shira dijo:


> Me gustaría desatrancarme de estos datos contradictorios, por favor alguien me lo explique...
> 
> - Si Diana nunca llegó a casa, ¿quién puso los shorts rosa allí?... el dni lo voy a dejar por si salió sin él. pero los pantaloncitos los llevaba puestos.
> 
> ...




Sobre la primera pregunta (de momento).

- _¿Quién puso los shorts rosa allí?
_
¿Y cómo sabemos que es cierto que alguien _puso los shorts rosa allí_?

¿Por qué *mantienen los carteles del pantalón rosa* en vez de desenlazarlos como hacen normalmente en SOS cuando procede? 

(Estos desenlaces automáticos son los que me llevan a poner las desapariciones de SOS con más frecuencia que de otros).

Y, en el supuesto de que hubiera allí un pantalón rosa, *¿no podía ser otro pantalón rosa?


¿Por qué nunca se habló de otro pantalón rosa?* 

(Bueno, nunca no, aquí sí lo dijimos).


















CONCLUSIÓN 1ª

En todo caso, como siempre...

*LO QUE SE DICE NO ES*.




Sobre el correo-e con remitente un correo de DQ, solo hay que enviarlo desde cualquier página de las muchas que hay para ello, pero vamos, que ya lo dijimos, es tan sencillo como lo más palurdo del mundo, hacerlo desde la web de SOS, navegando como anónimo o no (opción que ofrecen los navegadores) o usando otros recursos para navegar de forma anónima, como decíamos entonces, y no solo Tor, tales *como un proxy descargable*; o desde* un proxy on-line*; o "a pelo" y que se vea la IP desde la que se escribe, que puede ser de cualquiera o propia.

Para el que tenga interés, hasta puede probarlo, aunque no creo que sea necesario. Con mirarlo es suficiente, para enviar correo, poniendo como remitente a quien quieras, desde la web de SOS (o similar; si es similar, no admite respuesta, como decíamos, tal como ):

http://sosdesaparecidos.es/contacto 


Por otra parte, en mi post anterior, me refería al *pantalón rosa de la hermana*, que puse los dos (el de Diana y el de Valeria).

Ah, y la madre dijo haber revisado todo bien revisado y que solo echaba en falta el pantalón vaquero, que, por cierto, apareció en Madrid. En fin...

Hay datos más que suficientes, publicados o no, para sospechar que saben lo que no pasó y por eso no se busca eso; entre ellos creo que hay mensajes a fuerzas de seguridad del tipo "tengo datos sobre tal cosa..."; respuesta, "a mí no me lo cuentes, cuéntaselo a tal..." sin interesarse siquiera y dejando escapar la opción (y no creo que fuera por hartazgo, puesto que era de mensaje único. Y es solo un ejemplo. Hay otros, como la falta de interés en saber indicios, desde varios frentes, siempre que esos indicios no se correspondan con lo que parece que tienen seguro...



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Dic 2016)

*NOTA*.- Lo de piel negra lo será para los norteamericanos (para ellos es negro todo el que no es blanco o amarillo); para nosotros, LOS ESPAÑOLES/EUROPEOS, esta chica tiene piel oscura, es mulata, etc... No es negra, cuidado en aclarar los que lo difundís. Gracias.



*URGENTE

DESAPARICIÓN FALSA*











DQ


Spoiler



Si el presidente de SOS hubiera sabido cómo funciona su propia web (desde la que se pueden enviar mensajes con el correo-e remitente que te salga de los cojones y con el teléfono que _idem_) no habría dicho tantas tonterías (o sí). Me consta que ahora sí lo sabe, pero lo mantiene igual.

Por aclarar, _copypego_ (en azul) un mensaje que puse antes:

Sobre el correo-e con remitente un correo de DQ, solo hay que enviarlo desde cualquier página de las muchas que hay para ello, pero vamos, que ya lo dijimos, es tan sencillo como lo más palurdo del mundo, hacerlo desde la web de SOS, navegando como anónimo o no (opción que ofrecen los navegadores) o usando otros recursos para navegar de forma anónima, como decíamos entonces, y no solo Tor, tales *como un proxy descargable*; o desde* un proxy on-line*; o "a pelo" y que se vea la IP desde la que se escribe, que puede ser de cualquiera o propia.

Para el que tenga interés, hasta puede probarlo, aunque no creo que sea necesario. Con mirarlo es suficiente, para enviar correo, poniendo como remitente a quien quieras, desde la web de SOS (o similar; si es similar, no admite respuesta, como decíamos, tal como ):

http://sosdesaparecidos.es/contacto 


Por otra parte, en mi post anterior, me refería al *pantalón rosa de la hermana*, que puse los dos (el de Diana y el de Valeria).

Ah, y la madre dijo haber revisado todo bien revisado y que solo echaba en falta el pantalón vaquero, que, por cierto, apareció en Madrid. En fin...

Hay datos más que suficientes, publicados o no, para sospechar que saben lo que no pasó y por eso no se busca eso.


Y a lo que venía...

Veo que los medios deforman el mensaje, pero me da la sensación de que algunos _periolistos_ tienen como cierto miedo a contradecir a algún que otro familiar de la desaparecida. *¿No os parece lo mismo?* Raro, raro...

*El MENSAJE DEFORMADO y el ORIGINAL. Un vídeo de 10' sin desperdicio* 

Transcripción (fragmento)

*Voz en Off* (o algo así): 

"Tras más de 7 meses de trabajo, Juan Carlos Quer niega la relación de estas amistades con la desaparición de Diana :8: Asegura que la línea de investigación está descartada" :8::8::8:

*Juan Carlos Quer*: 

"Creo que ya se ha puesto de manifiesto eeh que la línea de investigación está siendo otra y que estamos hablando de una circunstancia absolutamente fortuita".

*Periodista*: 

"O sea, ¿no valora la teoría de un secuestro por encargo como se han comentado [_sic_] en otros ámbitos?

*JCQ*: 

"El equipo de investigación, en modo alguno, me ha _trasladao_, jamás, una circunstancia de ese tipo".


Y de lo que dijo JCQ a los ríos de tinta y mensajes televisivos, *transmitiendo como de JCQ el mensaje de "La Voz en OFF" y del "Periodista"*, hay un abismo. *¿O no?, ¿cómo lo véis?*








Shira dijo:


> ¿quieres decir, que no se envió de correo a correo, sino a través de un formulario de contacto??
> 
> es decir, no se envió aquí; sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es
> 
> ...




A ver..., pues claro que creo que no lo envió de correo a correo ni necesitó móvil de confirmación de nada.

Si lo envía aquí:

http://sosdesaparecidos.es/contacto

Como la web está configurada para que llegue a 

sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es

Con remitente X

El correo entra en sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es con remitente X (si tienen configurado ver que se envía desde la web, se ve; si no, no se ve... 

Pero otras páginas están configuradas para que el correo salga de la web y vaya a un destinatario de otro sitio (gmail o el que sea), que puede ser fijo o a elegir. Entre ellas, si usan un proxy, con o sin deformación de IP, entonces el correo pasa y/o simula pasar por EEUU, por California o por donde sea. Lo mismo sucede, por ejemplo, si usas el sitio de contacto de la web de SOS, estando navegando por esa web con un proxy como el que enlacé on-line, por ejemplo, o con Tor, o etc... (también desde ese sitio de ese proxy se pueden enviar correos anónimos, poniendo el destinatario y el remitente que quieras. Supongo que a SOS se lo enviaron desde su propio formulario, pero eso daría igual.

Sobre el tfno., supongo que rellenarían el campo tfno., pero además es que no hay más que ver su correo de facebook (u otras opciones).

Y sobre la contraseña no la necesitaba para nada (si es en la web, que yo creo que sí), pero si se registra en la web, que no es necesario, pues pasa como con todo lo que se escribe en cualquier sitio: aunque lo borres, está en la base de datos guardada. Y todo es todo, correos privados, mensajes privados, contraseñas, etc. están visibles para los administradores de la web que sea.

O sea, que yo creo que SOS malinterpretó unos datos concretos, pero el correo lo escribió alguien con alguna intención.

Y se me olvidaba... El envío del correo desde formulario "cerrado", como el de SOS (con destinatario fijo), justificaría el no poder enviarlo a familiares o amigos.

No sé si me explico...



p.s. Sobre las cosas en la cama, no puede colar cuando se ha dicho que se había revisado bien y no estaban; y si no lo hubiese revisado la familia, seguro que la GC sí lo hizo. Pero me sigue pareciendo raro que nadie nombre que había en esa casa dos pantalones rosas muy parecidos. Lo que me sorprende es el silencio de todos.








Cometa dijo:


> Pues lee o escucha ,piensa y deduce y acusa sobre cosas ciertas.
> En programa que citas se expone la opinión de SOS desaparecidos, días más tarde exponen la de una experta de la policía en delitos telemáticos y no es la misma, claro.
> 
> "Tras analizar minuciosamente el email, los especialistas en delitos telemáticos de la Unidad Central Operativa de la Guardia Civil apuntan a un autor experto en informática como la persona que habría usurpado la identidad de Diana Quer."
> ...




Tras analizar minuciosamente el vídeo que has puesto (ANTENA 3 TV | Identifican al autor del correo electrónico enviado a nombre de Diana Quer), la especialistas en delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil habla en general y no de DQ; *esta especialista en delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil dice lo contrario que la frase que has entrecomillado*; esta especialista en delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil *dice exactamente *lo que hemos dicho muchas veces en este hilo: *que el e-mail lo pudo enviar cualquiera desde cualquier sitio, sin ser experto o siéndolo, sin saber contraseñas o sabiéndolas, etc., etc., etc. *

Es decir, que pudo ser Diana la autora del correo o un allegado u otro, y que pudo usar una plataforma web para que la IP que se viera se ubicara en donde se aloja la plataforma web, etc., etc., etc.

Otra cosa es que los oyentes entendieran y transcribieran lo que sus capacidades y/o intenciones les permitieran, y que tú o cualquiera los citemos, siendo falso lo que dicen.

Gracias por el vídeo.




Looli dijo:


> Pos a mi todos los caminos me llevan a la* explanada portuaria* de a Pobra...
> 
> *Un gitano me esta acojonando, último mensaje de Diana Quer.*
> 
> Los pantalones "aparecieron" porque no eran los que llevaba.




Y si no llevaba los pantalones rosas, suponiendo que no iba desnuda, llevaría otra cosa; a saber, faltaban los vaqueros, que, por cierto, aparecieron en Madrid, según nos cuentan. Luego, blanco y en botella o caja de cartón.


_Edito_, que se me pasó. *Shira*, lo de almacenar todo lo privado en la base de datos de la web es como te he dicho; lo aplico a diario en cuanto a configuración, etc...; y si quisiera, lo miraría. Eso sí, dejaría también la huella de haberlo mirado (si no la borrara).



Sobre el mensaje del gitano, lo voy a repetir...

En el argot pijo, y más en concreto en el círculo próximo de DQ, no es raro escuchar la palabra *GITANO* en sentido peyorativo y no étnico; es decir, como sinónimo de *TRAPACERO*, que es una de las acepciones.

*trapacero, ra*

De trapaza.

1. adj. Que emplea trapazas. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. *Que con astucias, falsedades y mentiras procura engañar a alguien en un asunto*. 


EJEMPLO de hace 5 días



Spoiler



*Instagram

helenoski@techicabrera porque borras los mensajes cobarde?

valeriaaquer_Porque no tiene la necesidad de discutir con ninguna gitanilla como tú @helenoski no se rebaja

helenoski@valeriaaquer_ gitanilla gitanilla que no gentucilla como vostr@s, no?? 

helenoski@valeriaaquer_ a esta gitanilla no la han detenido nunca!! 

valeriaaquer_Jajajajajaja no me voy a gastar con una cotilla como tú *








Looli dijo:


> Oyes Torrente, no te has fijado en la helenoski, la has seguido un poco?
> 
> De otra forma y más general te lo pregunto:
> 
> ...



¿Poner la conversación completa? Calla, calla, que en estos casos hay que respetar la ley (máximo 30%).

Sobre H, uf, deja, mi opinión no vendría bien en este hilo.

Lo que le dice la tal H es en respuesta a que V le ha llamado GITANILLA (como sinónimo de trapacera, lianta, falsa...), sin venir a cuento.

Yo creo que sí nos lee alguien de la familia o de su entorno muy próximo; y creo/sé que más nos leen los periodistas dedicados y los investigadores por si se colara alguien que llevara a algo; y que *mucho muchísimo más nos leen* (desde un proxy como el on-line que he puesto, por supuesto) *los autores, cómplices o lo que sean de la desaparición*. 

Si no creyera que nos leen tanto los interesados en encontrar a Diana como los criminales, habría abandonado escribir en este hilo desde casi los primeros momentos. 



Bueno, yo creo que no viene a cuento; y es solo un ejemplo del uso peyorativo (no étnico) de la palabra GITANO en el ambientecillo tal. Hay muchos más, pero... 'pa qué'? Solo intentaba hacer una aclaración que parece que se está pasando por alto, aunque creo que tampoco importa mucho más...







Cometa dijo:


> Sí, pero si te molestas en leer la conversación entera pongo este vídeo en respuesta a alguien que afirma que el mail lo envía alguien de la familia de Diana. Que el mail lo envíe Diana es algo que Villanueva desmintió, si tiene más credibilidad para tí Amills que el Delegado del Gobierno en Galicia no puedo hacer nada.



La duda ofende, Cometa.

Amils no ha dicho lo que yo he dicho y vengo repitiendo desde tiempos inmemoriales, sino que ha dicho lo contrario; *me fío de lo que yo sé y dije, que coincide con lo que después ha dicho una experta de delitos telemáticos de la GC, en el vídeo que has puesto tú*: en principio, *un correo como el que nos han contado lo pudo enviar cualquiera sin saber nada de informática*; y añado: solo sabiendo (por otras causas) que no pudo hacerlo Diana, sabríamos que no lo hizo Diana. 

*Pudo enviar el correo-e cualquiera desde cualquier sitio, sin contraseñas y sin el teléfono en su poder*, así de sencillito.




Venga, bah, por ir terminando con el pantalón rosa/blanco...

Para los que defienden *rosa*, ¿se refieren a este? (Lo digo porque ya sabéis que tenemos otro).








Para los que defienden* blanco*, ¿se refieren a este? (¡Coño!, qué lunares más raros le han salido, por no hablar de otras diferencias).








Aunque yo iba a hablar de *Gustavo, Matamoros y Tito/Fausto*; lo que han dicho los dos primeros sobre los antecedentes del tercero con supuestas amenazas y órdenes de alejamiento, su amistad con el amigo de Diana desaparecido, sus conversaciones con Diana la noche de la desaparición y tal, pero tiempo habrá.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Dic 2016)

DQ-Res-LdT-Lev-sum


Spoiler






visaman dijo:


> o me hacéis un resumen o peto el hilo con fotos de buster sacadas de su istagram gracias.



Quieto ahí, fiera!

Yo te pongo un resumen de lo único que he visto nuevo en estos días, pero te aviso de que es de los bajos fondos televisivos, lo que encaja bastante con estos casos.

RESUMEN

DEL PROGRAMA SÁLVAME, PRINCIPALMENTE

*Gustavo González* asegura que Fausto, el nuevo amigo de Chabelita, es una de las personas a las que se refería el padre de Diana Quer; *Fausto está “incurso en el sumario” por cuestiones de proximidad “tanto en su vida cotidiana como en el momento de la desaparición”*.

*Kiko Matamoros* dice que Fausto está en el sumario de DQ por antecedentes, por el momento de la desaparición, etc. y que *su padre se refería a él*, entre otros, cuando dijo que sus hijas tenían *amistades peligrosas*.

Sobre Fausto Cabrera, *Techi, la hermana de Tito (Fausto, hijo)*, la ex de Kiko Rivera aclara que *su hermano Fausto es íntimo amigo de Diana. La noche de su desaparición hablaron por WhatsApp.*


*Matamoros, sobre el nuevo ‘amigo’ de Chabelita: “Si fuera mi hija, me cargaría la relación”
*

*González, del 'amigo' de Chabelita: "Cuando el padre de Diana Quer decía que tenía malas compañías, se refería, entre otros, a Fausto". (CON VÍDEO)*

*Techi: "Mi padre es un gran apoyo para la madre de Diana Quer”*


Y de regalo algo que pusimos en vacaciones...

*LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO hasta 27/02/2017*



Spoiler



*Línea Temporal:*

2016.08.21: Diana Quer López-Pinel, una joven madrileña que se encontraba de vacaciones en la Puebla del Caramiñal, asiste a una fiesta en el pueblo.

2016.08.22: Diana desaparece en torno a las 2:30 de la madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa y se encontraba en el paseo marítimo del pueblo. Su madre la echó en falta el día 22 por la mañana, sobre las 8.30 h.

2016.08.23: La policía local y miembros de protección civil de La Puebla y otros municipios cercanos realizan batidas en búsqueda de la joven. Se reparten carteles con su imagen y datos personales.

2016.08.24: El diario Arousa publica su mensaje por WhatsApp enviado a las 2:40 de la mañana en la que dice que está asustada porque la está acosando un individuo de etnia gitana. Un testigo declara haber visto a Diana en el paseo de la playa de O Areal, a la altura de la pizzería Mi Manda Picone. Los padres declaran que su hija ha sido secuestrada.

2016.08.25: Fracasa el primer rastreo con perros para buscar a Diana. Su hermana Valeria publica una carta en Facebook.

2016.08.26: Santiago Villanueva, delegado del Gobierno, declara que "no se descarta ninguna línea de investigación", aunque se está investigando la zona de los feriantes.

2016.08.27: Varios testigos refuerzan la hipótesis de una huida voluntaria.

2016.08.29: El DNI de Diana Quer aparece en su domicilio de A Pobra. La familia lo considera un indicio de que no se marchó de forma voluntaria. La Guardia Civil indaga si la joven llegó a su casa antes de desaparecer. No hay indicios de violencia en el camino que debería haber seguido.

2016.08.30: Según Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, se ha descartado que la desaparición pueda deberse a un secuestro, pero no que pueda ser una retención ilegal.

2016.08.31: El coronel jefe de la Comandancia de La Coruña, Francisco Javier Jambrina Rodríguez, pide respeto al silencio prudente que se está manteniendo sobre las investigaciones.

2016.09.01: Un juzgado retira a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor. Juan Carlos Quer, su padre, confirma la noticia ante los medios de comunicación y declara que es una medida "que llega muy tarde". Un centenar de voluntarios peina la comarca del Barbanza bajo la supervisión de la Guardia Civil.

2016.09.02: Continúa la operación de búsqueda.

2016.09.05: La asociación "Sos desaparecidos", envía carteles a sus delegaciones de Bélgica, Francia e Italia.

2016.09.06: Se informa que, según se deduce de los datos de geolocalización, Diana Quer se trasladó en un vehículo la noche que desapareció.

2016.09.07: En un giro desconcertante, tras haber negado que su hija pudiera haber vuelto a casa sin que ella lo advirtiera, la madre de Diana Quer declara: "Ahora lo puedo decir: Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa". Los pantalones cortos de color rosa de su hija, con los que había ido a la fiesta, estaban en el domicilio familiar de La Puebla y faltaban unos pantalones vaqueros largos.

2016.09.08 La prensa informa que aunque en la madrugada de su desaparición Diana salió sin DNI, tarjetas ni dinero (sólo llevaba 20 euros), se llevó su copia de las llaves de casa. Se ha dicho que también se llevó el cargador del móvil, pero su madre lo niega. Esto refuerza la hipótesis de que no se trata de una desaparición voluntaria, por cuanto implica que tenía previsto regresar. Diana López, que se encuentra en Madrid para declarar por el tema de la custodia, ha intentado reunirse con su hija Valeria, pero no se lo han permitido. En otra sorprendente declaración, Diana López manifestó lo siguiente: "A mí, desde el primer momento, la policía me prohibió entrar en la habitación de Diana. A los dos o tres días me dejaron entrar, con ellos, y fue cuando encontramos los pantalones. En su cuarto hay dos camas. Los pantalones estaban en la cama situada más cerca de la puerta del dormitorio."

2016.09.09: Pedro Víctor de Bernardo Riaza, abogado de Diana López-Pinel, ha indicado que, en adelante, se tomarán medidas legales ante cualquier información dada por los medios que él no pueda confirmar ante los responsables de la investigación del caso. Se estudian las imágenes de un vehículo sospechoso.

2016.09.10: Unos cuarenta efectivos de la comandancia de Noia y del Grupo de Reserva y Seguridad realizan batidas en parajes poco transitados del municipio de Rianxo, acompañados por perros especializados en la búsqueda de personas.

2016.09.11: Se amplía la búsqueda.

2016.09.12: El diario "El Mundo" revela que Diana Quer se había ausentado de su domicilio durante tres días en el mes de abril, habiendo faltado más de cien veces a clase en el curso escolar.

2016.09.13: Maratoniano interrogatoria a Diana López-Pinel repasando vídeos y datos de la desaparición minuto a minuto. También se analizan las contradicciones de anteriores declaraciones. Su abogado niega que Diana Quer hubiera desaparecido anteriormente durante tres días.

2016.09.14: Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, declara que "las expectativas de poder encontrarla con vida no son las mejores", pero que se agarra "a la última llama de esperanza" y que "confía en Dios".

2016.09.15: La prensa indica que la Guardia Civil ha encontrado una serie de "pistas fiables" que permiten ser "moderadamente optimistas" sobre un esclarecimiento de la desaparición a corto o medio plazo.

2016.09.16: Diana López comparece en calidad de investigada -acompañada de su abogado Pedro de Bernardo y su inseparable amiga Marcela Mota- ante la jueza Esther Díaz, que le había retirado hace dos semanas la custodia de su hija Valeria "por poner su vida en riesgo". El abogado declaró que su representada había salido satisfecha tras declarar durante dos horas y media en el Juzgado número 2 de Ribeira.

2016.09.21: No hay progresos en la investigación. La Fiscalía sugiere ampliar a Juan Carlos Quer la investigación por maltrato continuado a su hija Valeria, de la que ya estaba siendo objeto su madre Diana López. La instrucción del caso de custodia se trasladará a los juzgados de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

2016.09.22: En un artículo dedicado al caso, el diario "El País" escribe"... si algo ha puesto también en evidencia el dramático circo mediático que ha acompañado a este caso, es que hay miles de desaparecidos en España de los que nadie se acuerda..." El papel lo aguanta todo. ¿Le podemos decir a los familiares de los desaparecidos que se pasen por la redacción de El País exponiendo su caso y que lo publicarán al día siguiente en la primera página?. ¿Cuántos medios y cuántas veces han pedido o han presionado a los sucesivos Ministros del Interior, desde el infausto año 1992, para que les facilitara una lista completa de desaparecidos? ¿Cuántos políticos se han preocupado del tema en sus programas electorales? La triste realidad es que ni los medios ni los políticos se acuerdan de los desaparecidos ni parecen preocuparse por ellos. Lamentablemente, la lista sólo puede hacerse buscando día a día y medio a medio, y sólo aparece reflejada una ínfima fracción de los casos.

2016.09.23: La juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 2 de Riveira ha rechazado la petición de la fiscalía de investigar a Juan Carlos Quer por maltrato a sus hijas. Ve indicios fundados de delito continuado de maltrato por parte de la madre y otros posibles ilícitos penales. Valeria Quer le explicó que desde que tenía 12 ó 13 años su madre se ausentaba muchas noches del domicilio, regresando en estado ebrio. Valeria está en una situación psicológica inestable, teniendo que acudir varias veces al centro de salud por autolesiones y para que le hicieran lavados de estómago por sobreingesta de ansiolíticos. Se sospecha que el teléfono móvil de Diana fue arrojado a la ría de Arosa entre Cespón y Taragoña desde el puente de la AG-II. Con autorización judicial, la Guardia Civil ha reactivado la línea telefónica para investigar su contenido.

2016.09.24: En agosto, Diana López y sus dos hijas regresaron a su casa tras pasar unos días de vacaciones fuera de España, y se encontraron el domicilio completamente revuelto, armarios rotos y unas manchas similares a sangre. Se avisó a la Policía Nacional, que realizó una inspección ocular. Valeria confesó que había dejado las llaves de la casa a un amigo para que cuidase de su mascota. Se habían celebrado varias fiestas y los supuestos restos de sangre eran de kétchup. Madre e hijas comenzaron a insultarse delante de los policías. Tras la retirada de la custodia de Valeria, Juan Carlos Quer pidió a la madre la documentación de su hija para poder matricularla en el nuevo centro donde va a estudiar. La madre, se negó y tampoco entregó su cartilla médica. Al parecer, esta situación ya ha sido resuelta.

2016.09.26: En una entrevista realizada por el diario "La Razón", Diana López-Pinel se despacha a gusto contra su ex marido. Si cada minuto de vídeo y cada párrafo que se ha dedicado a "La guerra de los Quer" se hubiera dedicado a otros casos, como el de la también desaparecida Manuela Chavero Valiente, no se hablaría de "desaparecidos de primera y de segunda".

2016.09.27: La prensa recoge la otra cara de la moneda. En el mes de agosto, Valeria se autolesionó en tres ocasiones y tuvo que acudir a urgencias donde le practicaron tres lavados de estómago. Su madre pidió el alta voluntaria sin permitir que su hija fuera vista por un psiquiatra. Eso alertó a los médicos y desencadenó el proceso que culminó en la retirada de la custodia. Valeria ha suplicado seguir viviendo con su padre. Se había enfrentado a su madre porque ésta no aparecía por casa muchas noches desde que la niña tenía 12 años y volvía de madrugada en estado ebrio. Eso le costó al menos dos palizas, por lo que se fue a vivir con su padre.

2016.09.28 Según las últimas noticias, Diana Quer no pasó por su casa ni se cambió de ropa. La señal del teléfono móvil indica que abandonó el parque pasadas las 2.30 de la madrugada y volvió a pie. Pero antes de llegar a la bifurcación que conducía a su casa por dos rutas distintas (una carretera entre viviendas o una vía peatonal con poca iluminación) se subió a un automóvil, probablemente a un Audi A3 de color negro. Diana López se confundió sobre la ropa que su hija llevaba puesta esa noche. Es verdad que llevaba una camiseta blanca, pero no llevaba unos shorts de color rosa, sino unos muy parecidos de color blanco.

2016.10.01: Buzos rastrean el puerto de Taragoña en busca de Diana Quer.

2016.10.03: La búsqueda se enfoca ahora a una vivienda deshabitada en Taragoña, cerca del repetidor que captó la última señal del móvil de Diana. Se trataría de una segunda vivienda a dónde se dirigió la persona con la que viajó la joven, elegida por considerarla una "zona de confianza". Una casita azul pastel y blanca, con un tejado de tejas rojas y una chimenea azul pastel. Según A3, hay precedentes, como la caseta de La Romana en el caso Alcàsser y la fábrica de ladrillos en el caso Anabel Segura.

2016.10.04: La prensa rosa se pregunta si será cierto que Fausto Cabrera, padre de Teresa Cabrera "Techi" (la joven que salía con Kiko Rivera, hijo de Isabel Pantoja, viuda de Paquirri, un torero que... en fin, lo dejamos aquí), salía con Diana López-Pinel. Valeria no parecía muy feliz con la relación. En una red social llegó a decir que lo peor que le había pasado en todo el día era "Que mi madre se vaya a cenar con su novio".

2016.10.12: María de las Nieves Corral, jueza del caso, deja su plaza en el Juzgado de Instrucción nº 1 de Ribeira en pleno proceso de investigación. Mónica Gómez Ferrer, titular del Juzgado nº 1 de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid), tras estudiar el informe del fiscal, ha decidido que el padre de Diana Quer siga manteniendo la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor, ya que «en los propios informes médicos aportados se evidencia la existencia de una situación médica en la menor, que debe de ser tratada, manifestando que uno de los motivos de su inestabilidad emocional es la relación con su madre».Según la prensa, dicha jueza habría obviado un informe elaborado por el psicólogo José Manuel Aguilar Cuenca que detectaba la concurrencia del Síndrome de Alienación Parental (SAP) por parte de Diana López-Pinel, que se presentó durante el proceso de divorcio. Juan Carlos Quer ha dejado la gestión del grupo familiar de empresas a cargo de sus hermanos José Luis e Isabel, para dedicarse a la búsqueda de Diana y cuidar de Valeria.

2016.10.16: Varios testigos dicen haber visto a Diana Quer en Taragoña poco antes de desaparecer. La joven habría llegado a la zona portuaria en un vehículo, acompañada por al menos tres hombres, del que se bajó y fue caminando hasta subirse en otro automóvil -de forma voluntaria- conducido por otro individuo "de mala pinta" que llevaba cerca de una hora esperándola. Entonces el coche se puso en marcha y se alejó del puerto.

2016.10.19: Fuentes cercanas a Juan Carlos Quer, indicaron que después de que Valeria, fuera visitada por su madre en el hospital, ambas se encontraron en la noche del lunes con el consentimiento del padre para que fueran a cenar juntas, volviendo después al domicilio paterno. Volvieron a reunirse ayer por la mañana, algo eventual, porque la custodia de Valeria la sigue teniendo Juan Carlos Quer tras la decisión de una jueza de Riveira de retirársela cautelarmente a Diana López-Pinel, que fue confirmada por un juzgado de Pozuelo a la espera de que se practiquen diligencias.

2016.10.21: Según las últimas informaciones, los padres de Valeria habrían llegado a un acuerdo para que esté un mes con cada uno, aunque la custodia la sigue teniendo el padre. Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado que solo los investigadores "son competentes para determinar cuáles son las líneas de investigación "y no mi exmujer con teorías", refiriéndose con toda probabilidad a la que, según Diana López, situaría a Diana Quer en Estados Unidos, a donde habría llegado contra su voluntad. Por lo que se refiere a la investigación policial, el perfil del sospechoso respondería a un vecino de la comarca de Barbanza (A Pobra, Boiro o Rianxo), de edad entre 30 y 40 años, con antecedentes policiales o judiciales por agresión sexual o violencia machista y, quizás, vinculado al tráfico y consumo de drogas.

2016.10.22: Dos meses después de la desaparición, el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer permanece activo y ha registrado movimientos. Las amigas de Diana dieron la alerta mediante capturas de pantalla. La Guardia Civil investiga el tema y se barajan tres hipótesis: que se hayan generado por las propias investigaciones de la Guardia Civil; que Diana tuviese activada la opción de Facebook de "recordar contraseña" o que hubiera una tercera persona que conociera las claves de la cuenta para acceder al perfil.

2016.10.25: Metedura de pata monumental en telecinco.es/elprogramadeanarosa/ al transcribir erróneamente unas declaraciones de Diana López. "... Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad crónica, que le da cuatro años de vida y hay que tener mucho cuidado...", cuando lo que en realidad dijo fue: "... Lo que pasa es que Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad, que de vida media tiene aproximadamente unos cuatro años y tienen crisis, por supuesto, igual que Diana, lo que pasa es que, bueno, Diana ya tiene el alta, pero es una enfermedad que es crónica y que hay que tener muchísimo cuidado durante toda la vida..." No es lo mismo la vida media de una enfermedad que las expectativas de vida de una niña, redactores de telecinco. Cuando le preguntaron "¿Con qué intención pudo él venir aquí ayer?", refiriéndose a su ex marido Juan Carlos Quer, Diana López respondió: “A poner nerviosa a Valeria, evidentemente." El juez de Pozuelo revocó su decisión anterior de dar la custodia de Valeria a su padre Juan Carlos Quer y se la ha otorgado a su madre Diana López-Pinel. Gitano sí, gitano no; pantalón rosa sí, pantalón rosa no; volvió a casa sí, volvió a casa no; se cambió de ropa sí, se cambió de ropa no; ex novio te vas a ir escarná sí, ex novio te vas a ir escarná no; malos tratos sí, malos tratos no; custodia para el padre sí, custodia para el padre no. Y así todo el caso. ¿Qué toca ahora¿ ¿Malaspintas sí, malaspintas no?

2016.10.27: El móvil de Diana, un Iphone 6 de color blanco, ha sido encontrado por un mariscador con su raño en una zona situada entre el muelle del puerto de Taragoña (Rianxo) y el puente de la autovía de Barbanza, habiéndolo entregado a los agentes locales. Según fuentes próximas a la investigación, Juan Carlos Quer habría confirmado que se trata del móvil de su hija, aunque no se ha desvelado cómo ha podido identificarlo; quizás tenga una carcasa inconfundible o personalizada. Afortunadamente, los mariscadores de la zona tienen suerte y buena vista.

2016.10.28 Juan Carlos Monedero ha declarado en Espejo Público que "... Estamos deseando que aparezca Miranda Quer". ¿Miranda Kerr? En cuanto al móvil, se ha comentado que ha aparecido cerca del comienzo del puente de la autovía de Barbanza, sin funda; la identificación del teléfono parece estar confirmada mediante el IMEI. El hombre que lo encontró llevaba poco tiempo trabajando en la zona como mariscador.

2016.10.29: Diana López-Pinel acudió al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Boiro a denunciar a su exmarido por presuntos delitos de calumnias e injurias y obstrucción a la Justicia. Según el abogado de López, Juan Carlos Quer habría facilitado información a una periodista que en un programa de televisión, aseguró que Diana López celebraba fiestas con hombres en una vivienda de Taragoña muy próxima al lugar en el que se localizó el teléfono móvil de Diana. Juan Carlos Quer desmintió dicha información: "Quiero decirles que yo soy la única fuente del padre y no quiero entrar en la rumorología. Cuando he escuchado la existencia de la casa de Taragoña, me he puesto en contacto con la Policía Judicial para comprobar cuál era el alcance de la noticia. Lo único que puedo decir es que desconozco la existencia de la casa azul y es la primera noticia que tengo de ella. No conozco nada de ese entorno, ni a ninguna arquitecta de Madrid. La comunicación que tengo con mi exmujer es muy reducida y mis hijas nunca me hablaron de esa casa".

2016.10.31: Se confía poder recuperar el contenido de la memoria del móvil de Diana y los datos de la última conexión con los repetidores de telefonía. Al parecer, el terminal no sólo está abierto por la dilatación de la batería, sino que su pantalla está rota, por lo que se habría intentado destruirlo antes de lanzarlo a las aguas de la ria. Si se lanzó desde un vehículo que cruzaba el puente, probablemente lo haría alguien que viajara en el asiento del copiloto, con lo que el supuesto secuestrador habría tenido un cómplice. No obstante, los medios indican ahora que el móvil apareció a unos 30 metros de la orilla, con lo que lo habrían tirado desde el propio muelle del puerto de Taragoña.

2016.11.01: El pasado 24 de junio Diana y su madre se presentaron en una agencia de modelos donde se registró y mantuvo una entrevista en la que se definía como "buena persona y aficionada al cine, a la moda y a estar con los amigos". La directora del casting afirmó que: "Quería empezar en el sector de la moda y estaba muy contenta porque era su primera vez". Resulta curioso que salga ahora este dato a la luz cuando era algo que se sabía desde el principio y que no comentamos en este blog por discreción: una simple búsqueda en google apuntaba hacia la agencia de modelos "Golden Agency".

2016.11.01: De Barbanza, violento, consumidor de estupefacientes y con antecedentes por narcotráfico, delitos de agresión sexual o violencia machista. Este es el perfil tipo que hace unos días trascendió sobre la persona o personas que, según consta en las diligencias policiales, podrían estar implicadas en la desaparición de Diana Quer el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal, su localidad de veraneo desde hace unos 15 años. Ahora, sobre ese retrato delictivo y personal que hasta hace unas jornadas, al parecer, no se atribuía a nadie en concreto, se ha dado un paso más al dirigir los esfuerzos de una parte de la investigación sobre dos individuos perfectamente ubicados en Arousa norte, y concretamente en una zona situada a pocos kilómetros de Taragoña.

2016.11.02: Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana. Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Hay testigos que aseguran que en la zona ha desaparecido una cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana.

2016.11.04: El teléfono móvil es la primera prueba física de la investigación y está llamado a ser la pieza clave del caso. Los investigadores sostienen que no se lanzó desde el puente que atraviesa la ensenada del río Beluso, aunque apareció a pocos metros de sus pilares centrales. De haber sido así, tendría que haberse arrojado sin consentimiento de Diana, antes de que ella llegase al puerto de Taragoña, en donde fue vista con otras personas en una actitud normal y sin coacciones. Así que se habría arrojado desde el muelle de Taragoña o su entorno. Existe la posibilidad de que, al impactar en el agua, pudiera haber planeado en superficie hasta acercarse al puente. (! ! !) Sobre las 3.00 horas del 22 de agosto, que es cuando se pudo arrojar, la marea estaba subiendo y tenía unos 95 centímetros de altura, por lo que la última hipótesis es probable. De entre las múltiples especulaciones de los medios en relación con este caso, ahora se habla de un horno de cerámica de ladrillo en Exipto, que lleva 25 años abandonado.

2016.11.05: Los investigadores confían en averiguar el código de desbloqueo que utilizaba Diana en su anterior teléfono (un Android) por si coincide con el que activaba el iPhone 6 que llevaba cuando desapareció.

2016.11.07: Según Interviú, el vehículo en el que Diana habría llegado al muelle de Taragoña en compañía de tres individuos sería una autocaravana de color blanco. Dichos individuos serían un colombiano, un traficante de Boiro y un adiestrador de perros.

2016.11.08 Con todas las pistas encima de la mesa, se mantienen abiertas dos posibilidades, cada una de ellas con una infinidad de ramificaciones: que Diana se marchase de forma voluntaria o que fuera víctima de una desaparición forzosa. Indicios de desaparición forzosa: Diana no llama; personas sospechosas; sin Dni ni tarjetas; un teléfono móvil destrozado. Indicios de marcha voluntaria: el testimonio de la madre; no hay escenario del crimen, Diana se había marchado varias veces de casa; amigos extraños.
2016.11.10: Identifican al conductor del vehículo en el que se vio a Diana Quer por última vez: un hombre con antecedentes por narcotráfico que conducía un monovolumen o una autocaravana.

2016.11.12: Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez, ex juez de Blanes, será el nuevo titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº 1 de Ribeira, que instruye el caso. Reemplazará a la juez sustituta María Marta Guillemet García. La primera juez del caso fue María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que fue destinada al Juzgado Nº 1 de Betanzos tras haberlo solicitado meses atrás.

2016.11.16: La Guardia Civil sabe que en distintas zonas de la comarca de Barbanza hay trapicheo de droga, y considera que los sospechosos tendrían relación con la venta de estupefacientes a diferentes niveles. En cuanto al móvil de Diana, se encuentra en una placa base para intentar recuperar una parte de su contenido.

2016.11.18 Se prorroga el secreto de sumario un mes más, hasta el 20 de diciembre. La Guardia Civil ha conseguido, hasta el momento, acceder a cerca del 70% de los datos almacenados en la memoria del móvil de Diana.

2016.12.02: SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico con el siguiente texto: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer". De inmediato, Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación, avisó a los responsables de la investigación. No cree que el correo haya sido escrito por Diana, pero opina que "son muchas molestias para ser una broma" dado el método un tanto sofisticado con el que se ha hecho el envío. El correo se ha enviado utilizando un fake mailer (anonymous email), con IP de EEUU y servidor de Canadá. Todo indica que el autor es un mamarracho insensato. No obstante, los responsables de la investigación no tendrán mas remedio que dedicar tiempo y recursos para descartar con total seguridad que el mensaje haya podido ser enviado por Diana.

2016.12.03: Rubén Amón escribe en "El País" un artículo de un lamentable mal gusto. "El porqué de Diana Quer. La desaparición de la joven madrileña lo reúne todo: una mujer atractiva, una familia acomodada y la sombra, improbable, del crimen doméstico."

2016.12.08 Según el diario La Voz de Galicia, "... Nueve días después de que el colectivo recibiese la comunicación, y tras numerosas gestiones realizadas con la tecnología más avanzada de la que dispone la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, los avances dados no hacen más que aumentar las sospechas sobre la posible vinculación entre el remitente y la desaparición de esta joven el pasado 22 de abril en su localidad de veraneo en Galicia, A Pobra do Caramiñal..."

2016.12.19: Asombrosamente, el número del teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta de «Gmail» desde el que se envió el mensaje "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer", ha resultado ser el mismo de la joven desaparecida.

2016.12.23: El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores. El abogado de Diana López-Pinel estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

2017.01.06: Descartada la línea de investigación abierta con los repetidores de telefonía y los móviles, la Guardia Civil centra ahora sus pesquisas en investigar si la desaparición podría estar relacionada con algún tipo de venganza contra el entorno familiar, por lo que habría que “peinar” todos los negocios y operaciones empresariales de Juan Carlos Quer, que habría expresado su malestar ante el perjuicio de su propia imagen. Ahora se opina que la desaparición estaría relacionada con delincuentes profesionales y altamente cualificados. No se descarta que Diana Quer no hiciera el recorrido que traza su móvil sino que éste fuera transportado en un coche por un cómplice, y colaborador de los secuestradores, para así despistar a la Guardia Civil. Un vehículo habría escapado en dirección indeterminada llevando cautiva a la joven, mientras otro seguiría la ruta marcada por las antenas de telefonía. También se analiza la pista de la goma de pelo hallada por la madre de Diana dos días después de su desaparición.

2017.01.14: Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado lo siguiente: “... Mi actividad empresarial no está siendo investigada, como se señala, porque es absolutamente trasparente y se desarrolla desde hace más de 30 años en el ámbito de una empresa familiar que ha cumplido y cumple escrupulosamente con todas sus obligaciones legales...” “... Tampoco existe indicio alguno de un móvil de venganza, como se afirma sin fundamento alguno...",

2017.01.23: El Secrim podría tener cuatro de los seis dígitos del código de desbloqueo de Diana, si fueran los mismos que los de su antiguo terminal. Se solicitó ayuda a la empresa tecnológica israelí Cellebrite, con sede en la ciudad israelí de Petah Tikva y perteneciente al grupo japonés Sun Corporation, que está especializada en trabajos de colaboración antiterrorista. Su tecnología secreta permite extraer rápidamente de cualquier teléfono móvil todas las fotografías, vídeos, mensajes de SMS, históricos de llamadas y datos borrados, saltándose las protecciones digitales de los smartphones. El Fbi recurrió con éxito a esta empresa durante la investigación de la masacre terrorista de San Bernardino (California), en la que resultaron muertas 14 personas. No obstante, Cellebrite ha fracasado al intentar acceder al telefono de Diana, porque su software UFED todavía no está adaptado al modelo iPhone 6. El Secrim continúa intentando saltarse la protección con otros métodos.

2017.01.24: Félix Isaac, juez del caso, se ha indignado tras conocer a través de los medios de comunicación la existencia de un mensaje enviado por Diana la noche de su desaparición. “Me estoy quedando sin batería. En cuanto llegue a casa, cargo y seguimos."

2017.01.29: Dado que todas las hipótesis manejadas hasta ahora han conducido a un callejón sin salida, se vuelve a la línea de investigación en torno a los feriantes que operaban en la fecha del secuestro en A Pobra. La prensa es pesimista y recoge comentarios del tipo: "... Diana Quer está muerta. La frase la repiten por activa y por pasiva todas las fuentes policiales (de la Policía y Guardia Civil) consultadas a lo largo del último mes." "... Se baraja como hipótesis principal que Diana Quer falleció de forma violenta..." y "... Los agentes creen que en cualquier momento puede producirse el desenlace más trágico, dar con el cuerpo de la joven madrileña..." 


2017.02.27: Nuevas especulaciones en torno al caso. Según la prensa, un confidente afirma que en la desaparición podrían estar implicadas dos personas relacionadas con la delincuencia organizada y el narcotráfico gallego. La Guardia Civil no descarta que Diana pueda estar retenida e incluso que fuese trasladada hasta algún lugar de Sudamérica oculta en las bodegas de un barco. Según una hipótesis más pesimista, habría sido obligada a subir a una embarcación para escapar así al control de las cámaras de tráfico, para ser finalmente arrojada por la borda, ya sin vida, en algún punto del Atlántico. Otra de las múltiples especulaciones es que pudo ser secuestrada por una red de trata de blancas. SOS Desaparecidos ha diseñado nuevos carteles en los que aparece como morena, rubia o pelirroja para buscarla en 3 países: Serbia, Croacia y Rumanía. En todas estas realidades o fantasías, al menos tenemos una novedad: que, por fin, se acepte la posibilidad de que la desaparición de Diana haya tenido lugar por vía marítima. Todo esto después de que el abogado Pedro Víctor de Bernardo presentara la teoría de que podría haber sido raptada por tres hombres, movidos por la venganza. «Uno conducía el coche y los otros dos la metieron en el vehículo a la fuerza». Más tarde, uno de los raptores habría tirado el móvil a la ría de Taragoña antes de entregar a Diana Quer a los «autores intelectuales» del secuestro, debido a una venganza “por animadversión con algún miembro de la familia”.




Bueno, también está la cosa de que PRESUNTAMENTE la hermana de DQ amenazó a la madre con un tablón o tabla grande o palo gordo, y con "Te voy a matar"; ROMPIÓ MUEBLES, CRISTALES..., Y LA LIÓ PARDA. La madre llamó a la policía, la muchacha seguía con las amenazas; se la llevaron a comisaría, pasó a fiscalía de menores, llamaron al padre; se negaron a declarar la madre y el padre, la chica pidió perdón y se fueron felices a casa la madre y la hija. 

LA RAZÓN, PRESUNTAMENTE IGUALMENTE, ERA QUE LA MADRE CREÍA QUE LA "NIÑA" ESTABA EN EL COLE; abrió la habitación de su hija y se la encontro tal cual que aquello con el novio actual. 

Prepararon las maletas y aterrizaron juntas en Puebla para blablablá, todo PRESUNTAMENTE.




*

DECÍA LA VOZ DE GALICIA Y HA SIDO ELIMINADO*

*El juez levanta el secreto de sumario del caso Diana Quer y decreta el sobreseimiento temporal
*

_Los padres de la joven madrileña están citados hoy en los juzgados de Ribeira, en la misma semana en la que se cumplen ocho meses de su desaparición en A Pobra do Caramiñal

JAVIER ROMERO 
19/04/2017 *09:59*_



Spoiler



Los padres de la joven madrileña están citados hoy en los juzgados de Ribeira, en la misma semana en la que se cumplen ocho meses de su desaparición en A Pobra do Caramiñal

JAVIER ROMERO 
19/04/2017 *09:59*
El titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 1 de Ribeira ha decidido levantar el secreto de sumario de la investigación sobre la desaparición de Diana Quer, la joven madrileña que fue vista por última vez hace ocho meses en A Pobra do Caramiñal. Además, ha decretado el sobreseimiento provisional, al comprobar que no hay avances importantes en el caso. El sobreseimiento temporal implica que la investigación entra en punto muerto por la citada falta de pistas relevantes. El juez ha citado esta mañana a los padres de Diana Quer para comunicarles esta decisión. 

La madre se trasladó a la localidad barbanzana para pasar las vacaciones de Semana Santa en compañía de su otra hija, permaneciendo en A Pobra do Caramiñal desde entonces, según confirman fuentes de su entorno. Pero más allá de la parte judicial, o de si las pruebas obtenidas hasta la fecha no son lo suficientemente sólidas para culpar a uno o varios individuos, lo cierto es que el instituto armado, a través de agentes especializados del grupo de personas de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO), sigue volcado en la búsqueda de Diana Quer. Eso sí, siempre en la medida de sus posibilidades, que a veces no son las deseadas. 

Diana Quer cumplió 19 años el pasado 12 de abril sin que ninguno de sus familiares pudiera felicitarla. Su entorno sobrelleva de la mejor manera posible el vacío que la joven madrileña dejó el pasado 22 de agosto cuando emprendió, de madrugada, el camino de regreso a su casa de verano en A Pobra tras una noche de fiesta con amigos. Lo que pasó en ese trayecto, que no llegó a completar, sigue siendo la gran incógnita de la investigación policial, que se mantiene latente con agentes que recorren la comarca de Barbanza varios días a la semana. 





*DICE LA VOZ DE GALICIA EN EL MISMO SITIO URL DEL QUE HA ELIMINADO LO ANTERIOR*

*El juez de Ribeira cita a los padres de Diana Quer este mediodía*

*A falta de que tenga lugar este encuentro, todo apunta que el juez instructor explicará a los progenitores los motivos que le habrían llevado a levantar el secreto de las actuaciones*

JAVIER ROMERO 
19/04/2017 *10:32*



Spoiler




Juan Carlos Quer y Diana López-Pinel, padres de la desaparecida Diana Quer, están citados hoy al mediodía en los juzgados de Ribeira. El juez instructor que lleva la causa los convocó para explicarles personalmente en qué situación se encuentra la investigación y todo apunta a que dicho encuentro servirá también para que los padres de Diana Quer conozcan las razones por las qué se va a levantar el secreto de las actuaciones.

El TSXG informaron de que, al finalizar la reunión, se hará pública la decisión del juez. Según fuentes consultadas, el propio juez expresó al oficial a cargo del caso hace al menos una semana que, de no presentar pruebas concretas que permitan avanzar en la investigación de forma precisa, podría levantar el secreto de las actuaciones. 

Pero más allá de la parte judicial, o de si las pruebas obtenidas hasta la fecha no son lo suficientemente sólidas para culpar a uno o varios individuos, lo cierto es que el instituto armado, a través de agentes especializados del grupo de personas de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO), siguió volcados en la búsqueda de Diana Quer por lo menos hasta la semana pasada. Eso sí, siempre en la medida de sus posibilidades, que a veces no son las deseadas. La madre de Diana Quer se trasladó a la localidad barbanzana para pasar las vacaciones de Semana Santa en compañía de su otra hija, permaneciendo en A Pobra do Caramiñal desde entonces, según confirman fuentes de su entorno. 

Diana Quer cumplió 19 años el pasado 12 de abril sin que ninguno de sus familiares pudiera felicitarla. Su entorno sobrelleva de la mejor manera posible el vacío que la joven madrileña dejó el pasado 22 de agosto cuando emprendió, de madrugada, el camino de regreso a su casa de verano en A Pobra tras una noche de fiesta con amigos. 

Lo que pasó en ese trayecto, que no llegó a completar, sigue siendo la gran incógnita de la investigación policial, que se mantiene latente con agentes que recorren la comarca de Barbanza varios días a la semana




Pues eso...

Sin comentarios...




Tocqueville dijo:


> No pueden acusar a los padres esta vez. ienso:



Ni pueden acusar a los padres ni va a resultar fácil que se filtre el sumario si se levanta el secreto, ya que el levantamiento del secreto no es para el público, sino para las partes personadas, y, que yo sepa, ni los padres ni la "Asociación Clara Campoamor" se han personado (todavía).

¿Correcto?





Arriqui_town dijo:


> Tienen 3 dias para recurso de reforma y 5 para recurso de apelación. Las partes personadas.
> He podido ver el auto.




Gracias.

¿Pero hay alguien personado o se personarán los padres con lo que conlleva?

Sobre el auto, para los interesados que no lo tengan, lo enlazo:

*669.16 Auto levantando secreto y sobreseimiento provisional. Acceso directo al pdf*



Cometa dijo:


> Torrente,no has leído el Auto?: "Póngase esta resolución en conocimiento del Ministerio Fiscal y del resto de las partes personadas" no dice el resto de las partes para su personación, dice partes personadas, es decir que ya están personados los padres.




¿Que si no he leído el auto? ¿Tú qué crees, Cometa?

Perdona, pero ese "es decir" no lo entiendo; quizá porque no soy experto en leyes (por eso pregunto) o quizá sea por mi "obsesión" con la injusticia de las leyes hechas por los políticos que todos sabemos y aplicadas por los jueces y fiscales inmunes a sus errores (voluntarios o involuntarios). En todo caso, gracias por la respuesta.

Sin embargo, no soy el único que cree que los padres no están personados. Lo que yo decía ayer, como lego en la materia (lo reconozco), parece que lo explica el ABC hoy.

*El juez admite que carece de indicios para ir contra los sospechosos del caso Diana Quer*

20/04/2017 03:53h - Actualizado: *20/04/2017 09:28h*


"... Los primeros en conocer de primera mano la decisión del juez instructor fueron *los padres* de la joven, Juan Carlos Quer y Diana López-Pinel, convocados expresamente para la mañana de ayer por Félix Isaac Alonso a los juzgados de Ribeira. *Se trató de una reunión «informal»*, a la que ninguno de ellos acudió con sus respectivos abogados. *Fuentes judiciales también confirmaron que, por el momento, no hay nadie personado en la causa, por lo que solo el juez y el Ministerio Fiscal tienen por ahora acceso al contenido del sumario...*".


Por otra parte, leyendo el auto (incluyendo las aparentes incoherencias, etc.), y si fuera cierto que los padres no estuvieran personados (todavía) y se personaran para poder actuar y pedir actuaciones, yo no descartaría detenciones o que pronto haya investigados (imputados).








ALCOY dijo:


> Otra alegría pal Método Torrente, lo digo con cariño...
> 
> la niña también quiere ser modelo de calzoncillos... no es coña...
> 
> ...



+10

Naturalmente, con ese historial y esos apellidos tendrá que empezar a promocionar la película ya mismo, que parece que va viento en popa, ¿no? ¿Sacarán lo de Pozuelo?

Yo subiría en el helicóptero al hermano de Joaquín. Ya puestos...









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Dic 2016)

: :8:




DQ-LdT-Fu


Spoiler






eloy_85 dijo:


> durante las primeras semanas seguí el hilo a este caso pero luego me he desconectado bastante.
> 
> ¿Podéis citarme o relacionarme una cronología con los hitos más importantes de la investigación?
> 
> ...




RESUMEN CON ALGUNOS ENLACES A LAS FUENTES



*CASO DIANA QUER. LÍNEA DEL TIEMPO HASTA 27/02/2017*




Spoiler



*Línea Temporal:*

2016.08.21: Diana Quer López-Pinel, una joven madrileña que se encontraba de vacaciones en la Puebla del Caramiñal, asiste a una fiesta en el pueblo.

2016.08.22: Diana desaparece en torno a las 2:30 de la madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa y se encontraba en el paseo marítimo del pueblo. Su madre la echó en falta el día 22 por la mañana, sobre las 8.30 h.

2016.08.23: La policía local y miembros de protección civil de La Puebla y otros municipios cercanos realizan batidas en búsqueda de la joven. Se reparten carteles con su imagen y datos personales.

2016.08.24: El diario Arousa publica su mensaje por WhatsApp enviado a las 2:40 de la mañana en la que dice que está asustada porque la está acosando un individuo de etnia gitana. Un testigo declara haber visto a Diana en el paseo de la playa de O Areal, a la altura de la pizzería Mi Manda Picone. Los padres declaran que su hija ha sido secuestrada.

2016.08.25: Fracasa el primer rastreo con perros para buscar a Diana. Su hermana Valeria publica una carta en Facebook.

2016.08.26: Santiago Villanueva, delegado del Gobierno, declara que "no se descarta ninguna línea de investigación", aunque se está investigando la zona de los feriantes.

2016.08.27: Varios testigos refuerzan la hipótesis de una huida voluntaria.

2016.08.29: El DNI de Diana Quer aparece en su domicilio de A Pobra. La familia lo considera un indicio de que no se marchó de forma voluntaria. La Guardia Civil indaga si la joven llegó a su casa antes de desaparecer. No hay indicios de violencia en el camino que debería haber seguido.

2016.08.30: Según Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, se ha descartado que la desaparición pueda deberse a un secuestro, pero no que pueda ser una retención ilegal.

2016.08.31: El coronel jefe de la Comandancia de La Coruña, Francisco Javier Jambrina Rodríguez, pide respeto al silencio prudente que se está manteniendo sobre las investigaciones.

2016.09.01: Un juzgado retira a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor. Juan Carlos Quer, su padre, confirma la noticia ante los medios de comunicación y declara que es una medida "que llega muy tarde". Un centenar de voluntarios peina la comarca del Barbanza bajo la supervisión de la Guardia Civil.

2016.09.02: Continúa la operación de búsqueda.

2016.09.05: La asociación "Sos desaparecidos", envía carteles a sus delegaciones de Bélgica, Francia e Italia.

2016.09.06: Se informa que, según se deduce de los datos de geolocalización, Diana Quer se trasladó en un vehículo la noche que desapareció.

2016.09.07: En un giro desconcertante, tras haber negado que su hija pudiera haber vuelto a casa sin que ella lo advirtiera, la madre de Diana Quer declara: "Ahora lo puedo decir: Diana volvió a casa y se cambió de ropa". Los pantalones cortos de color rosa de su hija, con los que había ido a la fiesta, estaban en el domicilio familiar de La Puebla y faltaban unos pantalones vaqueros largos.

2016.09.08 La prensa informa que aunque en la madrugada de su desaparición Diana salió sin DNI, tarjetas ni dinero (sólo llevaba 20 euros), se llevó su copia de las llaves de casa. Se ha dicho que también se llevó el cargador del móvil, pero su madre lo niega. Esto refuerza la hipótesis de que no se trata de una desaparición voluntaria, por cuanto implica que tenía previsto regresar. Diana López, que se encuentra en Madrid para declarar por el tema de la custodia, ha intentado reunirse con su hija Valeria, pero no se lo han permitido. En otra sorprendente declaración, Diana López manifestó lo siguiente: "A mí, desde el primer momento, la policía me prohibió entrar en la habitación de Diana. A los dos o tres días me dejaron entrar, con ellos, y fue cuando encontramos los pantalones. En su cuarto hay dos camas. Los pantalones estaban en la cama situada más cerca de la puerta del dormitorio."

2016.09.09: Pedro Víctor de Bernardo Riaza, abogado de Diana López-Pinel, ha indicado que, en adelante, se tomarán medidas legales ante cualquier información dada por los medios que él no pueda confirmar ante los responsables de la investigación del caso. Se estudian las imágenes de un vehículo sospechoso.

2016.09.10: Unos cuarenta efectivos de la comandancia de Noia y del Grupo de Reserva y Seguridad realizan batidas en parajes poco transitados del municipio de Rianxo, acompañados por perros especializados en la búsqueda de personas.

2016.09.11: Se amplía la búsqueda.

2016.09.12: El diario "El Mundo" revela que Diana Quer se había ausentado de su domicilio durante tres días en el mes de abril, habiendo faltado más de cien veces a clase en el curso escolar.

2016.09.13: Maratoniano interrogatoria a Diana López-Pinel repasando vídeos y datos de la desaparición minuto a minuto. También se analizan las contradicciones de anteriores declaraciones. Su abogado niega que Diana Quer hubiera desaparecido anteriormente durante tres días.

2016.09.14: Juan Carlos Quer, padre de Diana, declara que "las expectativas de poder encontrarla con vida no son las mejores", pero que se agarra "a la última llama de esperanza" y que "confía en Dios".

2016.09.15: La prensa indica que la Guardia Civil ha encontrado una serie de "pistas fiables" que permiten ser "moderadamente optimistas" sobre un esclarecimiento de la desaparición a corto o medio plazo.

2016.09.16: Diana López comparece en calidad de investigada -acompañada de su abogado Pedro de Bernardo y su inseparable amiga Marcela Mota- ante la jueza Esther Díaz, que le había retirado hace dos semanas la custodia de su hija Valeria "por poner su vida en riesgo". El abogado declaró que su representada había salido satisfecha tras declarar durante dos horas y media en el Juzgado número 2 de Ribeira.

2016.09.21: No hay progresos en la investigación. La Fiscalía sugiere ampliar a Juan Carlos Quer la investigación por maltrato continuado a su hija Valeria, de la que ya estaba siendo objeto su madre Diana López. La instrucción del caso de custodia se trasladará a los juzgados de Pozuelo de Alarcón.

2016.09.22: En un artículo dedicado al caso, el diario "El País" escribe"... si algo ha puesto también en evidencia el dramático circo mediático que ha acompañado a este caso, es que hay miles de desaparecidos en España de los que nadie se acuerda..." El papel lo aguanta todo. ¿Le podemos decir a los familiares de los desaparecidos que se pasen por la redacción de El País exponiendo su caso y que lo publicarán al día siguiente en la primera página?. ¿Cuántos medios y cuántas veces han pedido o han presionado a los sucesivos Ministros del Interior, desde el infausto año 1992, para que les facilitara una lista completa de desaparecidos? ¿Cuántos políticos se han preocupado del tema en sus programas electorales? La triste realidad es que ni los medios ni los políticos se acuerdan de los desaparecidos ni parecen preocuparse por ellos. Lamentablemente, la lista sólo puede hacerse buscando día a día y medio a medio, y sólo aparece reflejada una ínfima fracción de los casos.

2016.09.23: La juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 2 de Riveira ha rechazado la petición de la fiscalía de investigar a Juan Carlos Quer por maltrato a sus hijas. Ve indicios fundados de delito continuado de maltrato por parte de la madre y otros posibles ilícitos penales. Valeria Quer le explicó que desde que tenía 12 ó 13 años su madre se ausentaba muchas noches del domicilio, regresando en estado ebrio. Valeria está en una situación psicológica inestable, teniendo que acudir varias veces al centro de salud por autolesiones y para que le hicieran lavados de estómago por sobreingesta de ansiolíticos. Se sospecha que el teléfono móvil de Diana fue arrojado a la ría de Arosa entre Cespón y Taragoña desde el puente de la AG-II. Con autorización judicial, la Guardia Civil ha reactivado la línea telefónica para investigar su contenido.

2016.09.24: En agosto, Diana López y sus dos hijas regresaron a su casa tras pasar unos días de vacaciones fuera de España, y se encontraron el domicilio completamente revuelto, armarios rotos y unas manchas similares a sangre. Se avisó a la Policía Nacional, que realizó una inspección ocular. Valeria confesó que había dejado las llaves de la casa a un amigo para que cuidase de su mascota. Se habían celebrado varias fiestas y los supuestos restos de sangre eran de kétchup. Madre e hijas comenzaron a insultarse delante de los policías. Tras la retirada de la custodia de Valeria, Juan Carlos Quer pidió a la madre la documentación de su hija para poder matricularla en el nuevo centro donde va a estudiar. La madre, se negó y tampoco entregó su cartilla médica. Al parecer, esta situación ya ha sido resuelta.

2016.09.26: En una entrevista realizada por el diario "La Razón", Diana López-Pinel se despacha a gusto contra su ex marido. Si cada minuto de vídeo y cada párrafo que se ha dedicado a "La guerra de los Quer" se hubiera dedicado a otros casos, como el de la también desaparecida Manuela Chavero Valiente, no se hablaría de "desaparecidos de primera y de segunda".

2016.09.27: La prensa recoge la otra cara de la moneda. En el mes de agosto, Valeria se autolesionó en tres ocasiones y tuvo que acudir a urgencias donde le practicaron tres lavados de estómago. Su madre pidió el alta voluntaria sin permitir que su hija fuera vista por un psiquiatra. Eso alertó a los médicos y desencadenó el proceso que culminó en la retirada de la custodia. Valeria ha suplicado seguir viviendo con su padre. Se había enfrentado a su madre porque ésta no aparecía por casa muchas noches desde que la niña tenía 12 años y volvía de madrugada en estado ebrio. Eso le costó al menos dos palizas, por lo que se fue a vivir con su padre.

2016.09.28 Según las últimas noticias, Diana Quer no pasó por su casa ni se cambió de ropa. La señal del teléfono móvil indica que abandonó el parque pasadas las 2.30 de la madrugada y volvió a pie. Pero antes de llegar a la bifurcación que conducía a su casa por dos rutas distintas (una carretera entre viviendas o una vía peatonal con poca iluminación) se subió a un automóvil, probablemente a un Audi A3 de color negro. Diana López se confundió sobre la ropa que su hija llevaba puesta esa noche. Es verdad que llevaba una camiseta blanca, pero no llevaba unos shorts de color rosa, sino unos muy parecidos de color blanco.

2016.10.01: Buzos rastrean el puerto de Taragoña en busca de Diana Quer.

2016.10.03: La búsqueda se enfoca ahora a una vivienda deshabitada en Taragoña, cerca del repetidor que captó la última señal del móvil de Diana. Se trataría de una segunda vivienda a dónde se dirigió la persona con la que viajó la joven, elegida por considerarla una "zona de confianza". Una casita azul pastel y blanca, con un tejado de tejas rojas y una chimenea azul pastel. Según A3, hay precedentes, como la caseta de La Romana en el caso Alcàsser y la fábrica de ladrillos en el caso Anabel Segura.

2016.10.04: La prensa rosa se pregunta si será cierto que Fausto Cabrera, padre de Teresa Cabrera "Techi" (la joven que salía con Kiko Rivera, hijo de Isabel Pantoja, viuda de Paquirri, un torero que... en fin, lo dejamos aquí), salía con Diana López-Pinel. Valeria no parecía muy feliz con la relación. En una red social llegó a decir que lo peor que le había pasado en todo el día era "Que mi madre se vaya a cenar con su novio".

2016.10.12: María de las Nieves Corral, jueza del caso, deja su plaza en el Juzgado de Instrucción nº 1 de Ribeira en pleno proceso de investigación. Mónica Gómez Ferrer, titular del Juzgado nº 1 de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid), tras estudiar el informe del fiscal, ha decidido que el padre de Diana Quer siga manteniendo la custodia de Valeria, su hija menor, ya que «en los propios informes médicos aportados se evidencia la existencia de una situación médica en la menor, que debe de ser tratada, manifestando que uno de los motivos de su inestabilidad emocional es la relación con su madre».Según la prensa, dicha jueza habría obviado un informe elaborado por el psicólogo José Manuel Aguilar Cuenca que detectaba la concurrencia del Síndrome de Alienación Parental (SAP) por parte de Diana López-Pinel, que se presentó durante el proceso de divorcio. Juan Carlos Quer ha dejado la gestión del grupo familiar de empresas a cargo de sus hermanos José Luis e Isabel, para dedicarse a la búsqueda de Diana y cuidar de Valeria.

2016.10.16: Varios testigos dicen haber visto a Diana Quer en Taragoña poco antes de desaparecer. La joven habría llegado a la zona portuaria en un vehículo, acompañada por al menos tres hombres, del que se bajó y fue caminando hasta subirse en otro automóvil -de forma voluntaria- conducido por otro individuo "de mala pinta" que llevaba cerca de una hora esperándola. Entonces el coche se puso en marcha y se alejó del puerto.

2016.10.19: Fuentes cercanas a Juan Carlos Quer, indicaron que después de que Valeria, fuera visitada por su madre en el hospital, ambas se encontraron en la noche del lunes con el consentimiento del padre para que fueran a cenar juntas, volviendo después al domicilio paterno. Volvieron a reunirse ayer por la mañana, algo eventual, porque la custodia de Valeria la sigue teniendo Juan Carlos Quer tras la decisión de una jueza de Riveira de retirársela cautelarmente a Diana López-Pinel, que fue confirmada por un juzgado de Pozuelo a la espera de que se practiquen diligencias.

2016.10.21: Según las últimas informaciones, los padres de Valeria habrían llegado a un acuerdo para que esté un mes con cada uno, aunque la custodia la sigue teniendo el padre. Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado que solo los investigadores "son competentes para determinar cuáles son las líneas de investigación "y no mi exmujer con teorías", refiriéndose con toda probabilidad a la que, según Diana López, situaría a Diana Quer en Estados Unidos, a donde habría llegado contra su voluntad. Por lo que se refiere a la investigación policial, el perfil del sospechoso respondería a un vecino de la comarca de Barbanza (A Pobra, Boiro o Rianxo), de edad entre 30 y 40 años, con antecedentes policiales o judiciales por agresión sexual o violencia machista y, quizás, vinculado al tráfico y consumo de drogas.

2016.10.22: Dos meses después de la desaparición, el perfil de Facebook de Diana Quer permanece activo y ha registrado movimientos. Las amigas de Diana dieron la alerta mediante capturas de pantalla. La Guardia Civil investiga el tema y se barajan tres hipótesis: que se hayan generado por las propias investigaciones de la Guardia Civil; que Diana tuviese activada la opción de Facebook de "recordar contraseña" o que hubiera una tercera persona que conociera las claves de la cuenta para acceder al perfil.

2016.10.25: Metedura de pata monumental en telecinco.es/elprogramadeanarosa/ al transcribir erróneamente unas declaraciones de Diana López. "... Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad crónica, que le da cuatro años de vida y hay que tener mucho cuidado...", cuando lo que en realidad dijo fue: "... Lo que pasa es que Valeria está con un proceso, una enfermedad, que de vida media tiene aproximadamente unos cuatro años y tienen crisis, por supuesto, igual que Diana, lo que pasa es que, bueno, Diana ya tiene el alta, pero es una enfermedad que es crónica y que hay que tener muchísimo cuidado durante toda la vida..." No es lo mismo la vida media de una enfermedad que las expectativas de vida de una niña, redactores de telecinco. Cuando le preguntaron "¿Con qué intención pudo él venir aquí ayer?", refiriéndose a su ex marido Juan Carlos Quer, Diana López respondió: “A poner nerviosa a Valeria, evidentemente." El juez de Pozuelo revocó su decisión anterior de dar la custodia de Valeria a su padre Juan Carlos Quer y se la ha otorgado a su madre Diana López-Pinel. Gitano sí, gitano no; pantalón rosa sí, pantalón rosa no; volvió a casa sí, volvió a casa no; se cambió de ropa sí, se cambió de ropa no; ex novio te vas a ir escarná sí, ex novio te vas a ir escarná no; malos tratos sí, malos tratos no; custodia para el padre sí, custodia para el padre no. Y así todo el caso. ¿Qué toca ahora¿ ¿Malaspintas sí, malaspintas no?

2016.10.27: El móvil de Diana, un Iphone 6 de color blanco, ha sido encontrado por un mariscador con su raño en una zona situada entre el muelle del puerto de Taragoña (Rianxo) y el puente de la autovía de Barbanza, habiéndolo entregado a los agentes locales. Según fuentes próximas a la investigación, Juan Carlos Quer habría confirmado que se trata del móvil de su hija, aunque no se ha desvelado cómo ha podido identificarlo; quizás tenga una carcasa inconfundible o personalizada. Afortunadamente, los mariscadores de la zona tienen suerte y buena vista.

2016.10.28 Juan Carlos Monedero ha declarado en Espejo Público que "... Estamos deseando que aparezca Miranda Quer". ¿Miranda Kerr? En cuanto al móvil, se ha comentado que ha aparecido cerca del comienzo del puente de la autovía de Barbanza, sin funda; la identificación del teléfono parece estar confirmada mediante el IMEI. El hombre que lo encontró llevaba poco tiempo trabajando en la zona como mariscador.

2016.10.29: Diana López-Pinel acudió al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Boiro a denunciar a su exmarido por presuntos delitos de calumnias e injurias y obstrucción a la Justicia. Según el abogado de López, Juan Carlos Quer habría facilitado información a una periodista que en un programa de televisión, aseguró que Diana López celebraba fiestas con hombres en una vivienda de Taragoña muy próxima al lugar en el que se localizó el teléfono móvil de Diana. Juan Carlos Quer desmintió dicha información: "Quiero decirles que yo soy la única fuente del padre y no quiero entrar en la rumorología. Cuando he escuchado la existencia de la casa de Taragoña, me he puesto en contacto con la Policía Judicial para comprobar cuál era el alcance de la noticia. Lo único que puedo decir es que desconozco la existencia de la casa azul y es la primera noticia que tengo de ella. No conozco nada de ese entorno, ni a ninguna arquitecta de Madrid. La comunicación que tengo con mi exmujer es muy reducida y mis hijas nunca me hablaron de esa casa".

2016.10.31: Se confía poder recuperar el contenido de la memoria del móvil de Diana y los datos de la última conexión con los repetidores de telefonía. Al parecer, el terminal no sólo está abierto por la dilatación de la batería, sino que su pantalla está rota, por lo que se habría intentado destruirlo antes de lanzarlo a las aguas de la ria. Si se lanzó desde un vehículo que cruzaba el puente, probablemente lo haría alguien que viajara en el asiento del copiloto, con lo que el supuesto secuestrador habría tenido un cómplice. No obstante, los medios indican ahora que el móvil apareció a unos 30 metros de la orilla, con lo que lo habrían tirado desde el propio muelle del puerto de Taragoña.

2016.11.01: El pasado 24 de junio Diana y su madre se presentaron en una agencia de modelos donde se registró y mantuvo una entrevista en la que se definía como "buena persona y aficionada al cine, a la moda y a estar con los amigos". La directora del casting afirmó que: "Quería empezar en el sector de la moda y estaba muy contenta porque era su primera vez". Resulta curioso que salga ahora este dato a la luz cuando era algo que se sabía desde el principio y que no comentamos en este blog por discreción: una simple búsqueda en google apuntaba hacia la agencia de modelos "Golden Agency".

2016.11.01: De Barbanza, violento, consumidor de estupefacientes y con antecedentes por narcotráfico, delitos de agresión sexual o violencia machista. Este es el perfil tipo que hace unos días trascendió sobre la persona o personas que, según consta en las diligencias policiales, podrían estar implicadas en la desaparición de Diana Quer el pasado 22 de agosto en A Pobra do Caramiñal, su localidad de veraneo desde hace unos 15 años. Ahora, sobre ese retrato delictivo y personal que hasta hace unas jornadas, al parecer, no se atribuía a nadie en concreto, se ha dado un paso más al dirigir los esfuerzos de una parte de la investigación sobre dos individuos perfectamente ubicados en Arousa norte, y concretamente en una zona situada a pocos kilómetros de Taragoña.

2016.11.02: Desaparecen metros de cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana en un pozo donde se busca a Diana. Un pozo ubicado en una fábrica abandonada de la aldea de Ochazo se ha convertido en el foco de búsqueda de Diana Quer para los propios vecinos. Hay testigos que aseguran que en la zona ha desaparecido una cuerda y un trozo de cinta americana.

2016.11.04: El teléfono móvil es la primera prueba física de la investigación y está llamado a ser la pieza clave del caso. Los investigadores sostienen que no se lanzó desde el puente que atraviesa la ensenada del río Beluso, aunque apareció a pocos metros de sus pilares centrales. De haber sido así, tendría que haberse arrojado sin consentimiento de Diana, antes de que ella llegase al puerto de Taragoña, en donde fue vista con otras personas en una actitud normal y sin coacciones. Así que se habría arrojado desde el muelle de Taragoña o su entorno. Existe la posibilidad de que, al impactar en el agua, pudiera haber planeado en superficie hasta acercarse al puente. (! ! !) Sobre las 3.00 horas del 22 de agosto, que es cuando se pudo arrojar, la marea estaba subiendo y tenía unos 95 centímetros de altura, por lo que la última hipótesis es probable. De entre las múltiples especulaciones de los medios en relación con este caso, ahora se habla de un horno de cerámica de ladrillo en Exipto, que lleva 25 años abandonado.

2016.11.05: Los investigadores confían en averiguar el código de desbloqueo que utilizaba Diana en su anterior teléfono (un Android) por si coincide con el que activaba el iPhone 6 que llevaba cuando desapareció.

2016.11.07: Según Interviú, el vehículo en el que Diana habría llegado al muelle de Taragoña en compañía de tres individuos sería una autocaravana de color blanco. Dichos individuos serían un colombiano, un traficante de Boiro y un adiestrador de perros.

2016.11.08 Con todas las pistas encima de la mesa, se mantienen abiertas dos posibilidades, cada una de ellas con una infinidad de ramificaciones: que Diana se marchase de forma voluntaria o que fuera víctima de una desaparición forzosa. Indicios de desaparición forzosa: Diana no llama; personas sospechosas; sin Dni ni tarjetas; un teléfono móvil destrozado. Indicios de marcha voluntaria: el testimonio de la madre; no hay escenario del crimen, Diana se había marchado varias veces de casa; amigos extraños.
2016.11.10: Identifican al conductor del vehículo en el que se vio a Diana Quer por última vez: un hombre con antecedentes por narcotráfico que conducía un monovolumen o una autocaravana.

2016.11.12: Félix Isaac Alonso Peláez, ex juez de Blanes, será el nuevo titular del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº 1 de Ribeira, que instruye el caso. Reemplazará a la juez sustituta María Marta Guillemet García. La primera juez del caso fue María de las Nieves Corral Montes, que fue destinada al Juzgado Nº 1 de Betanzos tras haberlo solicitado meses atrás.

2016.11.16: La Guardia Civil sabe que en distintas zonas de la comarca de Barbanza hay trapicheo de droga, y considera que los sospechosos tendrían relación con la venta de estupefacientes a diferentes niveles. En cuanto al móvil de Diana, se encuentra en una placa base para intentar recuperar una parte de su contenido.

2016.11.18 Se prorroga el secreto de sumario un mes más, hasta el 20 de diciembre. La Guardia Civil ha conseguido, hasta el momento, acceder a cerca del 70% de los datos almacenados en la memoria del móvil de Diana.

2016.12.02: SOS Desaparecidos ha recibido un correo electrónico con el siguiente texto: "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer". De inmediato, Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación, avisó a los responsables de la investigación. No cree que el correo haya sido escrito por Diana, pero opina que "son muchas molestias para ser una broma" dado el método un tanto sofisticado con el que se ha hecho el envío. El correo se ha enviado utilizando un fake mailer (anonymous email), con IP de EEUU y servidor de Canadá. Todo indica que el autor es un mamarracho insensato. No obstante, los responsables de la investigación no tendrán mas remedio que dedicar tiempo y recursos para descartar con total seguridad que el mensaje haya podido ser enviado por Diana.

2016.12.03: Rubén Amón escribe en "El País" un artículo de un lamentable mal gusto. "El porqué de Diana Quer. La desaparición de la joven madrileña lo reúne todo: una mujer atractiva, una familia acomodada y la sombra, improbable, del crimen doméstico."

2016.12.08 Según el diario La Voz de Galicia, "... Nueve días después de que el colectivo recibiese la comunicación, y tras numerosas gestiones realizadas con la tecnología más avanzada de la que dispone la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, los avances dados no hacen más que aumentar las sospechas sobre la posible vinculación entre el remitente y la desaparición de esta joven el pasado 22 de abril en su localidad de veraneo en Galicia, A Pobra do Caramiñal..."

2016.12.19: Asombrosamente, el número del teléfono móvil asociado a la cuenta de «Gmail» desde el que se envió el mensaje "Hola. Estoy bien necesito estar un tiempo fuera de España. Saludos, Diana Quer", ha resultado ser el mismo de la joven desaparecida.

2016.12.23: El juzgado de Pozuelo de Alarcón devuelve a la madre de Diana Quer la custodia de su hija Valeria y archiva el presunto delito de maltrato a menores. El abogado de Diana López-Pinel estudia emprender acciones legales sobre posibles injurias vertidas a raíz de la retirada de custodia.

2017.01.06: Descartada la línea de investigación abierta con los repetidores de telefonía y los móviles, la Guardia Civil centra ahora sus pesquisas en investigar si la desaparición podría estar relacionada con algún tipo de venganza contra el entorno familiar, por lo que habría que “peinar” todos los negocios y operaciones empresariales de Juan Carlos Quer, que habría expresado su malestar ante el perjuicio de su propia imagen. Ahora se opina que la desaparición estaría relacionada con delincuentes profesionales y altamente cualificados. No se descarta que Diana Quer no hiciera el recorrido que traza su móvil sino que éste fuera transportado en un coche por un cómplice, y colaborador de los secuestradores, para así despistar a la Guardia Civil. Un vehículo habría escapado en dirección indeterminada llevando cautiva a la joven, mientras otro seguiría la ruta marcada por las antenas de telefonía. También se analiza la pista de la goma de pelo hallada por la madre de Diana dos días después de su desaparición.

2017.01.14: Juan Carlos Quer ha declarado lo siguiente: “... Mi actividad empresarial no está siendo investigada, como se señala, porque es absolutamente trasparente y se desarrolla desde hace más de 30 años en el ámbito de una empresa familiar que ha cumplido y cumple escrupulosamente con todas sus obligaciones legales...” “... Tampoco existe indicio alguno de un móvil de venganza, como se afirma sin fundamento alguno...",

2017.01.23: El Secrim podría tener cuatro de los seis dígitos del código de desbloqueo de Diana, si fueran los mismos que los de su antiguo terminal. Se solicitó ayuda a la empresa tecnológica israelí Cellebrite, con sede en la ciudad israelí de Petah Tikva y perteneciente al grupo japonés Sun Corporation, que está especializada en trabajos de colaboración antiterrorista. Su tecnología secreta permite extraer rápidamente de cualquier teléfono móvil todas las fotografías, vídeos, mensajes de SMS, históricos de llamadas y datos borrados, saltándose las protecciones digitales de los smartphones. El Fbi recurrió con éxito a esta empresa durante la investigación de la masacre terrorista de San Bernardino (California), en la que resultaron muertas 14 personas. No obstante, Cellebrite ha fracasado al intentar acceder al telefono de Diana, porque su software UFED todavía no está adaptado al modelo iPhone 6. El Secrim continúa intentando saltarse la protección con otros métodos.

2017.01.24: Félix Isaac, juez del caso, se ha indignado tras conocer a través de los medios de comunicación la existencia de un mensaje enviado por Diana la noche de su desaparición. “Me estoy quedando sin batería. En cuanto llegue a casa, cargo y seguimos."

2017.01.29: Dado que todas las hipótesis manejadas hasta ahora han conducido a un callejón sin salida, se vuelve a la línea de investigación en torno a los feriantes que operaban en la fecha del secuestro en A Pobra. La prensa es pesimista y recoge comentarios del tipo: "... Diana Quer está muerta. La frase la repiten por activa y por pasiva todas las fuentes policiales (de la Policía y Guardia Civil) consultadas a lo largo del último mes." "... Se baraja como hipótesis principal que Diana Quer falleció de forma violenta..." y "... Los agentes creen que en cualquier momento puede producirse el desenlace más trágico, dar con el cuerpo de la joven madrileña..." 


2017.02.27: Nuevas especulaciones en torno al caso. Según la prensa, un confidente afirma que en la desaparición podrían estar implicadas dos personas relacionadas con la delincuencia organizada y el narcotráfico gallego. La Guardia Civil no descarta que Diana pueda estar retenida e incluso que fuese trasladada hasta algún lugar de Sudamérica oculta en las bodegas de un barco. Según una hipótesis más pesimista, habría sido obligada a subir a una embarcación para escapar así al control de las cámaras de tráfico, para ser finalmente arrojada por la borda, ya sin vida, en algún punto del Atlántico. Otra de las múltiples especulaciones es que pudo ser secuestrada por una red de trata de blancas. SOS Desaparecidos ha diseñado nuevos carteles en los que aparece como morena, rubia o pelirroja para buscarla en 3 países: Serbia, Croacia y Rumanía. En todas estas realidades o fantasías, al menos tenemos una novedad: que, por fin, se acepte la posibilidad de que la desaparición de Diana haya tenido lugar por vía marítima. Todo esto después de que el abogado Pedro Víctor de Bernardo presentara la teoría de que podría haber sido raptada por tres hombres, movidos por la venganza. «Uno conducía el coche y los otros dos la metieron en el vehículo a la fuerza». Más tarde, uno de los raptores habría tirado el móvil a la ría de Taragoña antes de entregar a Diana Quer a los «autores intelectuales» del secuestro, debido a una venganza “por animadversión con algún miembro de la familia”.


La Guardia Civil estrecha el cerco sobre dos sospechosos de la desaparición de Diana Quer

La Voz de Galicia

El acosador identificado formaría parte de una lista de una docena de personas de interés en la desaparición de Diana - O Barbanza - Diario de Arousa - Las noticias de Vilagarcía, O Salnés, O Barbanza y Ulla-Umia.

http://www.lainformacion.com/asunto...ravana-tres-hombres-taragona_0_969803138.html

http://www.elespanol.com/espana/20161107/168983603_0.html

http://www.diaridegirona.cat/selva/2016/11/12/exjutge-blanes-portara-cas-desaparicio/814352.html

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...desaparicion-droga-venta-sospechosos_1290310/

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/20161118/411964468480/prorroga-secreto-sumario-diana-quer.html

http://www.elmundo.es/sociedad/2016/11/18/582e19a1268e3eb62c8b468f.html

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.co...lica-desbloquear-Diana-Quer_0_2860513937.html






Bueno, *aviso de que este post va sobre RRSS y correos* y tal.


*Ha vuelto el primo de DQ a sus redes sociales; ahora, muy activo*, como siempre fue.

*Desde el 10 de noviembre*, solo se vio en su twitter el cambio de su facebook por su linkedin, tal como dijimos.

Bien; pues en las últimas horas *ha quitado la foto de su prima* del usuario, ha puesto su propia *su foto*, ha puesto *montones de tuit* y de publicaciones en el "2º"* facebook* de búsqueda de DQ, etc...

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


*https://www.facebook.com/AyudaDianaaQuer/*




Y sobre *correos*, que no se diga que sale del sumario secreto, que no quiero líos, eh? Algunos de aquí ya lo sabían, pero ahí queda...

Si nadie lo modificó en su facebook, *antes de desaparecer, existía un correo de DQ*, asociado a ejem ejem! (que lo usó, principalmente, para el asunto modelo).

Podéis comprobarlo, buscando en facebook por correo electrónico.

Es público...

*dianaquer9@gmail.com*


p.s. No pienso discutir ni justificar este asunto 



Bueno, *aviso de que este post va sobre RRSS y correos* y tal.


*Ha vuelto el primo de DQ a sus redes sociales; ahora, muy activo*, como siempre fue.

*Desde el 10 de noviembre*, solo se vio en su twitter el cambio de su facebook por su linkedin, tal como dijimos.

Bien; pues en las últimas horas *ha quitado la foto de su prima* del usuario; ha puesto *su propia foto*, ha puesto *montones de tuit* y "han" puesto montones de publicaciones en el "2º"* facebook* de búsqueda de DQ, etc...

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


*Ayuda Diana MarÃ*a Quer - Inicio | Facebook*




Y sobre *correos*, que no se diga que sale del sumario secreto, que no quiero líos, eh? Algunos de aquí ya lo sabían, pero ahí queda...

Si nadie lo modificó en su facebook, *antes de desaparecer, existía un correo de DQ*, asociado a ejem ejem! (que lo usó, principalmente, para el asunto modelo).

Podéis comprobarlo, buscando en facebook por correo electrónico.

Es público...

*dianaquer9@gmail.com*



_Edito para poner junta otra curiosidad:_

Mientras se activan las RRSS en donde se buscaba a DQ por parte de padre, se cierran algunas de búsqueda por parte de madre.

Ejemplo

*Buscando a Diana María Quer López-Pinel...*

*En caché. Buscando a Diana Quer...*


p.s. No pienso discutir ni justificar este asunto 




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


















DQ-Sh


Spoiler



Para los cordiales "investigadores" de burbuja...

Hoy me voy a hacer una apuesta con vosotros; sobre todos con los que niegan que se pueda predecir el comportamiento del *twitter de DQ* (en función de noticias y tal).

Apuesto "algo" a que dentro de muy poco dejará de seguir a alguien. Posiblemente, luego siga a otro y vuelva a dejar de seguir al "nuevo", con lo que se quedará con uno menos.

Pasará de los *533 *a los que sigue ahora a seguir a *532 o menos*. Que seguirá con su twitter abierto el (los) definitivamente dejado de seguir? Ya veremos, pero os lo pongo para el que quiera comprobarlo con simples copy-pegui en cualquier archivo de texto o guardando como, si no se instala programitas de análisis.


p.s. No pienso discutir sobre esto.




De ser cierto algo de lo que se dice,* el juez podría haber propiciado que transcienda el sumario para que los declarantes se maten entre ellos* y mientras tanto no admitir más morralla y querer pruebas contundentes. Si alguno de los señalados en algo por los declarantes supiera algo, sería el momento de presentarlo.

Como decíamos, me *suena a imputación inminente* o a juez y fiscal en mala situación.

Es que me extraña que con gente disponible para deducir "algo" no haya investigados para garantizarse esas filtraciones.


Un ejemplo

Sobre "LaMetroyMedio", sobre la que por cierto, de las últimas horas, solo tengo varios "cotilleos" que me han contado.

¿Me podéis decir qué hay de verdad en ello? Me refiero a si es cierto que ha contado esto:

1. Que se lo dijo a su hermano la misma noche y *a su madre al día siguiente*. Que *fueron a su abogado* (al de la 1,6). ¿A su abogado? :8:

2. Que se lo dijo *a su madre mucho tiempo después*. :

3. Que estuvo varias veces con DQ, que *la conoció en el puente* (*Alcoy*, apunta), que prácticamente fue a ella a la que le dijo DQ que se iba, *¡y que no identificó a Diana en los carteles!*, que fueron sus amigas las que le dijeron quién era... Pero identificó a los desconocidos en fotos, aunque *uno de los desconocidos es vecino suyo*. :8:

4. Que tuvo protección policial todo este tiempo y que *declaró 10 veces*! (cuántas contradicciones habría) :8:

5. Que en una tele dijo que *su acoso fue de 2.30 a 3*; en otra, al día siguiente dijo que *a las 2.30*.

Y mucho más.

Obstrucción a la justicia y gasto innecesario, como poco, para esta individua (de Sto. Domingo/México o catalana por lo de "la Tal"?), de la que enlazamos algunas de sus redes y de famoseo para darle gusto y fama (la poca que se pueda desde este "antro").

*sharlyðŸ‘½ GuzmÃ¡n ðŸ’• (@s.h.a.r.l.y) â€¢ Instagram photos and videos
*

*sharly*

*Swag â™¥ (@sharly_la) on Twitter
*

*Sharly Guzman Photobook: Miss Crazy de España - Model photobook | Model Management*

Otra

*Sharly Guzman from Spain - Model photobooks | Model Management
*

Edito para poner el face

*https://www.facebook.com/sharleny.guzmancastillo*



El facebook lo pongo después, si pone alguien el enlace, o lo busco, que ahora no me paro más y no sé ni dónde lo tengo.



Por todo esto y mucho más...

*Método Alcoy*, por favor, para *La Metro y Medio* y para *sus acosadores*, y en la misma "jaula" que metan a *la hermana*, a algún *exnovio* y algún *denunciado*, a un par de *amigas* o tres, al *del pino*, al *amigo* del "voy mañana", a *Telmo*, a *Tito*, a *Jaber*, al *feriante* guaperas, a *los del puerto*, a los de las dos *agencias *de modelos, al del *hotel *de Santiago, a* Amils* y a *Iciar*, a los *periolistos* del caso, a* Kiko Matamoros*, a los *GC de Asunta*, a los *jueces y fiscales* del caso, al *capo* de Pozuelo-Galicia (Coño, Guzmán, tú por aquí), *¡y al juez Taín!*, que ese es el que más sabe de la zona (en serio). Ahí, en la misma jaula, a pan y agua hasta que canten la tarara. 






ALCOY dijo:


> 1,6O cms exactamente, Torrente...
> al menos es lo que dice ella a falta de aplicarle el método Alcoy...
> 
> 
> ...



_Pos_ eso: 1,6 con tacones. El Método Alcoy incluye tacones o pies _paqué_ te quiero?

Pon el face y luego cuando pueda lo pongo en el mismo post.

Es por si alguien quiere invitarla al foro de burbuja y la promocionamos un poco.







ALCOY dijo:


> No se pudo encontrar la pÃ¡gina | Facebook
> 
> no estoy de acuerdo con el comentario del juez, ya lo desarrollaré, que estamos en fiestas...




OK. Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo; de hecho me lo iba a liquidar con la frase de mi firma porque es de un incongruente que espanta.


Gracias.

La provocación y el descarro de la Metro y Medio es como quieras. De ayer:

*sharleny.guzmancastillo
*











rcobrador dijo:


> Que opinas de la chica¿




Opino que sabe que *el "Morena, ven aquí" lo dijo el individuo cuando se estaban despidiendo Diana y La Metro y Medio; de manera que Diana pensó que iba dirigido a ella* (y así lo contó en pasado a su compañero del pino), *y La MyM se lo autoadjudicó después*; que, posteriormente, al irse Diana, el tal y los otros siguieron con las bromas-fiestas y se lió la pelea en la que la MyM pegó primero, pero que DQ ya habría llegado a su casa (o a donde sea) para cuando se terminó el altercado entre "amigos".

Opino más cosas, pero con esos apellidos y esos orígenes me da cierto miedo decir lo más gordo que pienso.

Pero esto es solo una opinión o algo así...

Vamos, que no vuelvo a Puebla ni de cachondeo (y mira que me gusta el paisaje).


Pero lo peor es que pienso que algo gordo le tiene que haber pasado al juez para hacer la burrada que ha hecho. Yo investigaría con policías de Aduanas, marina mercante, etc...

Bueno, vamos a ver qué dicen los lumbreras de T5, que siempre se escapa un algo.


p.s. Ahora que lo habéis sugerido... pues, ahora un poco en broma (o no), como metan a la pandilla que hemos dicho en un Gran Hermano Vips, prometo que entro en ese Gran Hermano, y desde allí os saludo, aunque me tenga que saltar por el patio...







privacy dijo:


> Joder presuntamente con la tímida y casera... Con uno ya dijeron amigos que se la vieron liandose, los supuestos otros dos...
> 
> Al sumarring le han salido ya las patas?
> 
> ...




¡Cojones! Una "copia" de la calle Princesa (a la izquierda, al fondo, el VIP'S).







*Real Decreto de 24 de julio de 1889, texto de la edición del Código Civil mandada publicar en cumplimiento de la Ley de 26 de mayo último*

_(Revisión vigente desde 15 de Octubre de 2015)_

TÍTULO VIII

De la ausencia

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO

*DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS*

Artículo 181

En todo caso, desaparecida una persona de su domicilio o del lugar de su última residencia, sin haberse tenido en ella más noticias, podrá el Secretario judicial, a instancia de parte interesada o del Ministerio Fiscal, nombrar un defensor que ampare y represente al desaparecido en juicio o en los negocios que no admitan demora sin perjuicio grave. Se exceptúan los casos en que aquél estuviese legítimamente representado voluntariamente conforme al artículo 183.



Spoiler



El cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente será el representante y defensor nato del desaparecido; y por su falta, el pariente más próximo hasta el cuarto grado, también mayor de edad. En defecto de parientes, no presencia de los mismos o urgencia notoria, el Secretario judicial nombrará persona solvente y de buenos antecedentes, previa audiencia del Ministerio Fiscal.

También podrá adoptar, según su prudente arbitrio, las medidas necesarias a la conservación del patrimonio.

Artículo 181 redactado por el apartado treinta y cinco de la disposición final primera de la Ley 15/2015, de 2 de julio, de la Jurisdicción Voluntaria («B.O.E.» 3 julio).Vigencia: 23 julio 2015




Artículo 182

Tiene la obligación de promover e instar la declaración de ausencia legal, sin orden de preferencia:

Primero. El cónyuge del ausente no separado legalmente.
Segundo. Los parientes consanguíneos hasta el cuarto grado.
Tercero. El Ministerio fiscal de oficio o a virtud de denuncia.
Podrá, también, pedir dicha declaración cualquier persona que racionalmente estime tener sobre los bienes del desaparecido algún derecho ejercitable en vida del mismo o dependiente de su muerte.

Artículo 183

*Se considerará en situación de ausencia legal al desaparecido de su domicilio o de su última residencia*:

Primero.* Pasado un año desde las últimas noticias o a falta de éstas desde su desaparición*, si no hubiese dejado apoderado con facultades de administración de todos sus bienes.
Segundo. Pasados tres años, si hubiese dejado encomendada por apoderamiento la administración de todos sus bienes.


La muerte o renuncia justificada del mandatario, o la caducidad del mandato, determina la ausencia legal, si al producirse aquéllas se ignorase el paradero del desaparecido y hubiere transcurrido un año desde que se tuvieron las últimas noticias, y, en su defecto, desde su desaparición. 

*Inscrita en el Registro Civil la declaración de ausencia, quedan extinguidos de derecho todos los mandatos generales o especiales otorgados por el ausente*.



Spoiler



 Párrafo final del artículo 183 redactado por el apartado treinta y seis de la disposición final primera de la Ley 15/2015, de 2 de julio, de la Jurisdicción Voluntaria («B.O.E.» 3 julio).Vigencia: 23 julio 2015




Artículo 184

*Salvo motivo grave *apreciado por el Secretario judicial, *corresponde la representación del declarado ausente, la pesquisa de su persona, la protección y administración de sus bienes y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones*:

1.º Al cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente o de hecho.
2.º Al hijo mayor de edad; si hubiese varios, serán preferidos los que convivían con el ausente y el mayor al menor.

*3.º Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad *de una u otra línea.

4.º A los hermanos mayores de edad que hayan convivido familiarmente con el ausente, con preferencia del mayor sobre el menor.



Spoiler



En defecto de las personas expresadas, corresponde en toda su extensión a la persona solvente de buenos antecedentes que el Secretario judicial, oído el Ministerio fiscal, designe a su prudente arbitrio.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ene 2017)

DQ2604


Spoiler



Decíamos hace 4 días, *en este post*, lo siguiente...

----

Para los cordiales "investigadores" de burbuja...

Hoy me voy a hacer una apuesta con vosotros; sobre todos con los que niegan que se pueda predecir el comportamiento del *twitter de DQ* (en función de noticias y tal).

Apuesto "algo" a que dentro de muy poco dejará de seguir a alguien. Posiblemente, luego siga a otro y vuelva a dejar de seguir al "nuevo", con lo que se quedará con uno menos.

Pasará de los *533 *a los que sigue ahora a seguir a *532 o menos*. Que seguirá con su twitter abierto el (los) definitivamente dejado de seguir? Ya veremos, pero os lo pongo para el que quiera comprobarlo con simples copy-pegui en cualquier archivo de texto o guardando como, si no se instala programitas de análisis.


---


Ya sigue a *532* (supongo que estabilizado hasta la siguiente vez).

¿Alguien lo ha comprobado?



Por otra parte, como parecía lógico (según *lo dicho en este post*, sobre DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS), salvo que dentro de 4 meses pase a ser la madre la gestora de todo lo que pueda tener a su nombre DQ y de todas sus responsabilidades, el *padre* parece que tomará las riendas de la investigación con *detectives privados* y que *se personará* en el caso judicial.

Ya veremos qué tal lleva se lleva la* investigación a Fausto y al desaparecido amigo común de Tito y DQ*.






Cometa dijo:


> Es el CC Gran Plaza 2 de Majadahonda, es la terraza de un 100 montaditos, al lado hay un Rodilla y al fondo un VIPS sí.




Sí, es que iba a cerrar las comillas después de Princesa y las cerré antes. 




Arriqui_town dijo:


> Yo si recuerdo lo del feriante reconociendo la frase, no me preguntes de dónde, pero lo vi.
> También vi la mierda de Sálvame de anoche, no me extraña que Amils decidiera no ir a última hora, se limitaron a pagar al de 13tv para hacer un breve resumen.
> Luego Maika Navarro y Negre dando su hipótesis.
> Un timo.



Supongo que Amils, al saber que iba el "listo-caradura" de 13Tv y ¡de madrugada!, se negaría. No estoy seguro de qué paso al final con la denuncia a 13 Tv por el asunto del mail en nombre de DQ, pero se lió gorda, ¡como para juntarse en un espectáculo!




Avizor dijo:


> vosotros que seguis mas el caso, yo hace tiempo lo dí por irresoluble, sin cadáver ni sospechosos con claros indicios (veo los feriantes como primera opción,pero...) y cansado del culebrón Quer y la falta de rigor informativo general
> 
> ¿creeis la nueva situación puede arrojarnos algo de luz? de momento la de la tele de ayer,no aclaró mucho, aunque a mi me pareció sincera




Yo creo que sí arrojará luz la nueva situación. Ahora el juez no hará autorizaciones (excepto novedades que le quieran comunicar), pero tampoco podrá inmiscuirse en la investigación ni en las filtraciones interesadas para la investigación (ciertas o no), ni tendrá que autorizar infiltraciones, escuchas y tal; el fiscal no fiscalizará en lo que se hace o se deja de hacer... Menudo freno se han quitado de encima los investigadores.









privacy dijo:


> Vale pero lo que yo pregunto es que si los feriantes o el feriante que reconoció decir lo de morena es o son los mismos que los de Charlin




No son los mismos. Además, el feriante dijo que "_Morena, ven aquí_ lo puede decir cualquiera", no que él lo hubiera dicho esa noche a nadie.


*Uno de los feriantes de A Pobra: "Eso de 'morena ven aquí' puede ser cualquiera"*















privacy dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Si, creo que es el artículo que leí.
> 
> Cuál es tu hipótesis a día de hoy?




Mi hipótesis es que DQ estaba con La Metro y Medio cuando lo de "Morena, ven aquí".

Creo que fue engañada para irse a Madrid, a echar un polvo, a pillar, o a dar una lección a la madre y la hermana e incluso a desaparecer unos 9 meses o un año...

Y ahora con elucubraciones (o no), exagerando mucho, me encajaría algo así... Suponiendo que el que no habló según la MyM es posible que no hablara porque desapareciera de escena, dentro de las muchas opciones y no sabiendo qué más dijo o hubiera dicho DQ, imagino que pudo ser algo así: "Y después me ha seguido, pero ahora está delante, cortándome el paso"... 

Entonces, el amigo equis pasa, se sube al coche dirección Madrid y después vayausté a saber. Siempre, teniendo en cuenta que el amigo equis hubiese hecho la cama durante un tiempo para que "diera una lección o viviera feliz", en colaboración otro amigo, para sacar dinero al padre o para exigir un chantaje a algún amigo del padre, por ejemplo. Lo mismo podrían ser depredadores de la zona a los que conociera de algo.

En estos casos, se responde a la llamada de la familia. El padre dijo: "Dinos que estás bien y que no quieres volver, pero dinos...". Y lo dijo alguien en un SMS. 

Creo que alguien maneja las RRSS de DQ y que lo que se ve no importa, pero la mensajería privada en todas las que tenía, en las nuevas, e incluso en una web a su nombre (que solo controla el dueño del hosting) es más que posible. 

Creo que el padre tiene más que indicios de que está viva (ya dijo que estaba intranquilo por comunicaciones previas a desaparecer, como diciendo que no le extrañó)... Y poco más...


Creo que hay criminales sueltos, relacionados con el asunto. Y creo que hay pistas más que suficientes para pillarlos.

Y creo que está viva, que se fue engañada y que no sigue estando desaparecida por voluntad propia. 



ienso:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 23:34 ----------




daphne dijo:


> Torrente, y esos movimientos de twitter qué pueden querer decir? Qué pautas siguen de ascenso/descenso de seguidores y a qué lo atribuyes?




Las pautas son complejas (deja de seguir a uno, sigue a otro nuevo con lo que se ve siguiendo al mismo nº -posiblemente para comunicarse con este, sin levantar sospechas durante ello-, deja de seguir al nuevo; y antes volvía equilibrar, pero ya no suele seguir al que dejó de seguir, con lo que disminuye; el nuevo suele seguir activo, aunque no lo siga finalmente), y tienen que ver con nuevos acontecimientos o noticias importantes. 


Podría ser que los use para comunicaciones mediante mensajes directos (sin seguirlos no pueden comunicarse en privado); luego deja de seguir a quien sea para no levantar sospechas ante alguien (no digo ante los investigadores, aunque podría ser, no a todos pueden tener acceso).







privacy dijo:


> Joder presuntamente con la tímida y casera... Con uno ya dijeron amigos que se la vieron liandose, los supuestos otros dos...
> 
> Al sumarring le han salido ya las patas?
> 
> ...




¡Cojones! Una "copia" de la calle Princesa (a la izquierda, al fondo, el VIP'S). Sorry, que acabo de ver que algo de Madrid había sugerido *rcobrador* (_Esa foto no es la ultima, es más diría que esta realizada en Madrid_).


Sin embargo, lo del pantalón rosa, pues eso, que me encaja con que no se borrara la alerta con ese dato ni se emitiera rectificación; de ahí que pusiésemos ese y otro pantalón rosa muy parecido, de esa casa, pero nunca se habló del parecido ni de una posible equivocación (involuntaria o...).







*Real Decreto de 24 de julio de 1889, texto de la edición del Código Civil mandada publicar en cumplimiento de la Ley de 26 de mayo último*

_(Revisión vigente desde 15 de Octubre de 2015)_

TÍTULO VIII

De la ausencia

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO

*DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS*

Artículo 181

En todo caso, desaparecida una persona de su domicilio o del lugar de su última residencia, sin haberse tenido en ella más noticias, podrá el Secretario judicial, a instancia de parte interesada o del Ministerio Fiscal, nombrar un defensor que ampare y represente al desaparecido en juicio o en los negocios que no admitan demora sin perjuicio grave. Se exceptúan los casos en que aquél estuviese legítimamente representado voluntariamente conforme al artículo 183.



Spoiler



El cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente será el representante y defensor nato del desaparecido; y por su falta, el pariente más próximo hasta el cuarto grado, también mayor de edad. En defecto de parientes, no presencia de los mismos o urgencia notoria, el Secretario judicial nombrará persona solvente y de buenos antecedentes, previa audiencia del Ministerio Fiscal.

También podrá adoptar, según su prudente arbitrio, las medidas necesarias a la conservación del patrimonio.

Artículo 181 redactado por el apartado treinta y cinco de la disposición final primera de la Ley 15/2015, de 2 de julio, de la Jurisdicción Voluntaria («B.O.E.» 3 julio).Vigencia: 23 julio 2015




Artículo 182

Tiene la obligación de promover e instar la declaración de ausencia legal, sin orden de preferencia:

Primero. El cónyuge del ausente no separado legalmente.
Segundo. Los parientes consanguíneos hasta el cuarto grado.
Tercero. El Ministerio fiscal de oficio o a virtud de denuncia.
Podrá, también, pedir dicha declaración cualquier persona que racionalmente estime tener sobre los bienes del desaparecido algún derecho ejercitable en vida del mismo o dependiente de su muerte.

Artículo 183

*Se considerará en situación de ausencia legal al desaparecido de su domicilio o de su última residencia*:

Primero.* Pasado un año desde las últimas noticias o a falta de éstas desde su desaparición*, si no hubiese dejado apoderado con facultades de administración de todos sus bienes.
Segundo. Pasados tres años, si hubiese dejado encomendada por apoderamiento la administración de todos sus bienes.


La muerte o renuncia justificada del mandatario, o la caducidad del mandato, determina la ausencia legal, si al producirse aquéllas se ignorase el paradero del desaparecido y hubiere transcurrido un año desde que se tuvieron las últimas noticias, y, en su defecto, desde su desaparición. 

*Inscrita en el Registro Civil la declaración de ausencia, quedan extinguidos de derecho todos los mandatos generales o especiales otorgados por el ausente*.



Spoiler



 Párrafo final del artículo 183 redactado por el apartado treinta y seis de la disposición final primera de la Ley 15/2015, de 2 de julio, de la Jurisdicción Voluntaria («B.O.E.» 3 julio).Vigencia: 23 julio 2015




Artículo 184

*Salvo motivo grave *apreciado por el Secretario judicial, *corresponde la representación del declarado ausente, la pesquisa de su persona, la protección y administración de sus bienes y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones*:

1.º Al cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente o de hecho.
2.º Al hijo mayor de edad; si hubiese varios, serán preferidos los que convivían con el ausente y el mayor al menor.

*3.º Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad *de una u otra línea.

4.º A los hermanos mayores de edad que hayan convivido familiarmente con el ausente, con preferencia del mayor sobre el menor.



Spoiler



En defecto de las personas expresadas, corresponde en toda su extensión a la persona solvente de buenos antecedentes que el Secretario judicial, oído el Ministerio fiscal, designe a su prudente arbitrio.











A ver, justifico algo que he dicho en mi post anterior, sobre comunicaciones y tal: copio un post que contiene el documento correspondiente (hay mucho más, pero supongo que será suficiente); es del hilo siguiente:

*Sobre SITEL, la intervención de las comunicaciones telefónicas y otras, circular de la Fiscalía general del Estado
*

----

*Sobre SITEL, la intervención de las comunicaciones telefónicas y otras, circular de la Fiscalía general del Estado*

Por si algún coforero o lector no conoce el sistema SITEL, otros y la nueva normativa, enlazo y pongo un fragmento...


*CIRCULAR 1/2013, SOBRE PAUTAS EN RELACIÓN CON LA DILIGENCIA DE INTERVENCIÓN DE LAS COMUNICACIONES TELEFÓNICAS. Fiscalía General del Estado*


_Fragmento_

Los documentos no integrados en un proceso de comunicación y almacenados en *archivos informáticos bien en teléfonos móviles, ordenadores o asimilados*, tendrían la consideración de *simples documentos* y, por tanto, sólo resultarían, en su caso protegidos por el derecho a la intimidad (STS nº 782/2007, de 3 de octubre). 

Por ello *los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado pueden, sin autorización judicial, intervenir un soporte magnético o electrónico*, como, por ejemplo, la lectura de un disco duro, aun cuando su contenido material pudiera afectar al derecho a la intimidad del art. 18.1 CE, *si se aprecian razones de urgencia y se persigue un interés constitucionalmente legítimo* con base en la habilitación legal para dicha actuación reconocida en los arts. 282 LECrim y 11.1 LO 2/1986 de 13 de marzo, de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad, y 547 LOPJ... Esta doctrina sería también aplicable a las unidades de almacenamiento externo, PDA y asimilados.




_Edito y añado lo de un post posterior, para reunificar la info
_


Bueno, pues por si fuera poco y como el documento de la Fiscalía G. del E. dice que los whatsapp recibirán el mismo tratamiento LEGAL Y JUDICIAL que los correos electrónicos, teniendo en cuenta la diferencia entre mensajería con "depósito" en un administrador y la mensajería instantánea, me parece conveniente aclarar...

*SOBRE WHATSAPP
*


*Los mensajes que borras de WhatsApp se pueden recuperar porque ESTÁN ALMACENADOS EN LA NUBE. 29/07/2016*


Los *mensajes de WhatsApp* borrados pueden ser recuperados gracias a una de las *copias de seguridad remotas*. Y esto es posible porque la librería SQLite de la que hace uso WhatsApp no reescribe la información por defecto.

*Estos datos almacenados en la nube no están cifrados*, por lo que el acceso a los mismos es relativamente sencillo. Por ejemplo, *la policía podría acceder a ellos* durante la investigación de algún caso.




*NOS PUEDEN ESPIAR DESDE EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL E INCLUSO ACTIVARLO POR CONTROL REMOTO*

Del forero *Rainbow_Warriors*


*¿Pueden espiarnos desde el micrófono del móvil?
*
¿Pueden espiarnos desde el micrófono del móvil? - Panda Security Mediacenter

Fragmento

Permitía conocer la ubicación de tu móvil, escuchar tus conversaciones, extraer todos tus mensajes e imágenes e incluso activar el micrófono, pudiendo vigilar todos tus movimientos a lo largo del día.











privacy dijo:


> Buena observación.
> 
> Y es que si dicen que están a solo dos números de abrirlo y se puede lograr replicando en otro teléfono y metiendo combinaciones 00-99 como iban ahora precisamente a abrir el secreto sumarial? Otra trola.




Pues sí, buena observación.

De hecho, así "de cabeza", son 1.000.000 de intentos los posiblemente necesarios para encontrar la clave. Lo que pasa es que yo no me creo que no la tienen, teniendo su correo asociado y otras cosas.









privacy dijo:


> Que tiene que ver la clave con un correo asociado?




Que Apple exige un correo asociado por si se pierde u olvida la clave. Desde ese correo se puede recuperar.


p.s. Yo tampoco creo que fuera uno de los 3 de la MyM, digo que pudo decir al del pino, como pretexto: "Me estoy acojinando; un gitano me estaba llamando y ahora está ahí...". Pero es una exageración. De hecho el del pino puso en su twitter que se le rompió el tfno, y estuvo 3 días sin tfno... Luego alguien del mismo chat lo pasó o es mentira todo esto (por resumirlo mucho). Me inclino más por amigo y amigo común desaparecido o similares. Ten en cuenta que el vaquero estaba en Madrid y su tfno dió señal en Madrid. Ah, por decir..., lo del pantalón rosa, tipo vaquero, ya pusimos los dos de la casa; nada más lejos de la intención de la dueña (y más) de que se fijen en el amigo del amigo desaparecido. Y esa cabeza está como está... Esa es otra...









Enmas dijo:


> Con el correo asociado se puede recuperar la ID de apple pero no el código de desbloqueo del móvil



Sí, tienes razón: me expresé mal.

Pero con la ID se pueden recuperar todos los datos que no estén en la iOS, que son muchos, aunque los hayan borrado de forma presencial o a distancia, una vez "perdido" el tfno. (supongo que tendría la iOS 8 o posterior -si fuera anterior, también se podría recuperar lo de la iOS o sin copia de seguridad-, por lo que, "en teoría legal", esto de la iOS podría ser que solo lo pudiera recuperar un hacker). 

Además, la seguridad de que estaba en la ría (y no debajo de una piedra) me da a entender que tenía sincronizado un grupo familiar y "buscar mi iphone"; la otra opción es peor. 

Por si fuera poco, disponer de la ID da la opción de "Recuperar" todas las copias de seguridad; y "buscar mi iphone" "perdido" da la opción de saber el recorrido geográfico exacto de al menos 24 horas.

Y todavía más y aunque de lo que no haya copia de seguridad, lo de la iOS, dicen que no pueden (no me lo creo), en contra de lo que se dice, *Apple sí colabora siempre* cuando un juez lo pide de forma justificada, si se considera que *está en peligro la integridad física de una persona*. ¿Lo ha pedido el juez en este caso? En el sumario estará.

Así que supongo que tienen casi todo lo del teléfono o todo.


Otra cosa. Sobre lo que dije más atrás respecto a "*LA DECLARACIÓN DE AUSENCIA*" (antes de un año de la desaparicción), que justificaría la intervención del padre, junto con la *llamada a las autoridades*, por parte del padre, *¿no os encaja con que algo que deberían conceder a álguienes para liberar a Diana -y después pillarlos- no lo hayan hecho?*











Enmas dijo:


> Depende de si en la nube tenía copia de seguridad actualizada o no, si tenia copia de seguridad podrán recuperar lo que tenía en esa copia de seguridad el día que la hizo, si no, no tendrán nada y creo recordar que se dijo que en la nube no había nada, por tanto si están intentando acceder a esa información es porque no tienen nada.
> Y como dijo ayer el experto de la empresa que esta en ello, les interesa instalar un programa en que les indique el lugar exacto desde el que utilizo o hizo una aplicación, archivo, foto, video... y eso solo se puede hacer accediendo a la memoria del terminal.
> y lo de que Apple colabora cuando se lo pide un juez, pues que se lo pregunten a los del FBI con el tema de San Bernardino





Se podría ver que no hay nada porque se ha borrado, pero con la ID, Apple puede facilitar lo borrado.


Sobre *colaboración de Apple*, no tienen la misma política de privacidad para peticiones de gobiernos que para particulares; dice así:

...
_La mayoría de las peticiones de información que recibimos de representantes de la ley corresponden a solicitudes de datos sobre dispositivos o cuentas. Las peticiones sobre dispositivos suelen requerir información relacionada con cuentas de ID de Apple o bien sobre servicios o transacciones de Apple. _

_*También respondemos a peticiones de urgencia, de cualquier parte del mundo, si consideramos de buena fe que es necesario revelar una información de forma inmediata por una emergencia que implique peligro de muerte inminente o lesiones físicas graves a una persona*._

...





privacy dijo:


> En EP acaban de decir que están otras vez con batidas con perros en la zona de la desaparición. Precisamente ahora que se ha sobreseído el caso. Esto de que va????




Vaya de verdad o de mentira, supongo que empiezan a dar señales de posible aplicación del Método Alcoy, sin la lupa del juez y del fiscal. Ojalá!




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



















*NOTA*, dirigida especialmente a alguna persona interesada en el asunto (_gracias_)

*En este hilo, en general, para evitar la difusión innecesaria de las fotos personales, de los casos resueltos desaparecen las imágenes de activación y de desactivación de la alerta y solo quedan las de aplausos o D.E.P., según el caso. * 



DQ-090517-PrTT...


Spoiler



OFF TOPIC (o no)

Estimado forero *Enmas*:

Supongo que cuando hablas de mí en foro coches, te confundes en los datos.

En aras de la información veraz, que no dudo que defiendas; pero *exclusivamente porque creo que es un asunto muy importante (sobre todo por si nos leen los criminales)*, te pongo tu texto y el mío para que veas la diferencia y la confusión; o mejor dicho, *para que la vean aquellos que buscan la verdad y los que pretenden ocultarla*. Vaya por delante mi agradecimiento por tan alto honor de ser citado por persona tan importante a tan alto nivel. Un cordial saludo, majete/a.


*Dice Enmas en forocoches*:

_

Por cierto, respecto al mensaje del iluminado de Torrente que vaticinó que Diana en breve *iba a bajar los seguidos en twitter a 532* pq iba a dejar de seguir a alguien, para después *volver a los 533* pq seguia a otra persona diferente para ponerse en contacto con esta persona, decirle que *dos semanas después sigue con 532 seguidos*. Su teoría al traste
Podría doblar la apuesta,y decir que puede ser que en breve los seguidos de Diana disminuyan, y la explicación lógica seria que Diana sigue a mucha gente joven, de su misma edad o similar y en breve les llegan los exámenes finales, PAU´s, exámenes de la Uni...y que muchos de ellos se desactivan el twitter en épocas de examen

_


Decía *Torrente Ballester en burbuja*, entre otras cosas, lo siguiente (enlazo al segundo texto archivado en el hilo de desaparecidos, como corresponde)



Decíamos hace 4 días, *en este post*, lo siguiente...

----

Para los cordiales "investigadores" de burbuja...

Hoy me voy a hacer una apuesta con vosotros; sobre todos con los que niegan que se pueda predecir el comportamiento del *twitter de DQ* (en función de noticias y tal).

Apuesto "algo" a que dentro de muy poco dejará de seguir a alguien. Posiblemente, luego siga a otro y vuelva a dejar de seguir al "nuevo", con lo que se quedará con uno menos.

Pasará de los *533 *a los que sigue ahora a seguir a *532 o menos*. Que seguirá con su twitter abierto el (los) definitivamente dejado de seguir? Ya veremos, pero os lo pongo para el que quiera comprobarlo con simples copy-pegui en cualquier archivo de texto o guardando como, si no se instala programitas de análisis.


---


Ya sigue a *532* (supongo que estabilizado hasta la siguiente vez).

¿Alguien lo ha comprobado?



Por otra parte, como parecía lógico (según *lo dicho en este post*, sobre DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS), salvo que dentro de 4 meses pase a ser la madre la gestora de todo lo que pueda tener a su nombre DQ y de todas sus responsabilidades, el *padre* parece que tomará las riendas de la investigación con *detectives privados* y que *se personará* en el caso judicial.

Ya veremos qué tal lleva se lleva la* investigación a Fausto y al desaparecido amigo común de Tito y DQ*.





*Ver DQ2604 SPOILER, del hilo "Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas"*


Por otra parte, un par de cosas:

- *El aluminio, del que está fabricado el iphone 6, se debería haber destruido por la corrosión* en bastante menos tiempo del que dicen que estuvo en la ría, dadas las características del medio y el material, aunque estuviera galvanizado. Cosas de la velocidad de corrosión y eso... Por si a alguien le interesa...

- ...






Enmas dijo:


> Curioso que el mensaje al que hacia referencia lo de los seguidores se haya evaporado. Buena tactica, borrar mensajes para así donde dije digo, digo Diego.
> Lo que dijistes fue que bajarian a 532 para subir a 533, lo sé yo, lo sabes tú y lo más importante lo sabe todo aquel que te leyó
> 
> 
> ...




Oye,* Enmas*, comprendo que lo habitual en un foro (y lógico, si me apuras) sea la tergiversación, la confusión, la falta de atención, etc. A fin de cuentas, se trata de sitios de ocio en los que poco valor tiene lo que digamos, salvo excepciones muy excepcionales, que no es el caso de citarme a mí y mis teorías tuiteras ni otras de las que ponga aquí (aunque..., gracias). Nada que objetar, pero te has vuelto a confundir. Y ya que estamos disparatademente ociosos... vamos a ver.

No ha desaparecido nada de lo que yo he escrito en burbuja. Todo sigue en burbuja, como creo que debe ser (cosas de la ética).

En el mismo enlace que te he puesto está todo lo que me has citado, pero sin manipular con "confusiones". La última vez que fue editado fue el 26 de abril.

El mensaje que dices que ha desaparecido (incluido también en el texto que te he dicho ANTES) sigue, igualmente, en el hilo de desaparecidos. Fue editado el 23 de abril por última vez.

*Puedes verlo en DQ-Sh SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*


Y ya. Otro saludo, majete/a. Yo también te quiero, venga.

p.s. Aunque lo he avisado muchas veces, lo repito: borraré los mensajes de este hilo por si lo cierran, ya que los que yo escribo los quiero copiados en el hilo de desaparecidos, como todos los de desaparecidos. Si lo cerraran, me resultaría muy costoso volver a elaborarlo sin poder editar. ¿Algún problema?


----

Y a lo que venía... 

*Sobre el correo a SOS*. Sigo pensando que algo debía de tener como para que se moviera el asunto en los medios, en los juzgados, etc. Ya puse aquí otros textos mucho más agresivos que ni habían transcendido, como no transcendió, por poner otro ejemplo, el correo que escribió un "loco de la colina", en el que decía: *"Soy Diana Quer. Ayudadme, por favor. Avisad a mi familia. Venid a buscarme"*. 


En fin, que veo muy nerviosa a la familia Cabrera, entre otros amigos...








Enmas dijo:


> Lo que tu me adjuntas esta dentro de un mensaje del DIA 1 DE ENERO DEL 2017!! lo que yo te digo que has borrado es de 25 de abril de este año
> 
> 
> Es más aquí esta la contestación a alguien que te preguntaba que porque pensabas que los seguidores iban a bajar a 532 y subir a 533, tú lo mismo lo explicas bien claro:
> ...





Venga, lo que tú digas, corazón. *Está todo en los dos enlaces que te he puesto. No borré ni modifiqué nada. Lo puede ver cualquiera.
*

*Ah, ¿que no sabías que un mensaje editado tiene por fecha de la última intervención el día de la edición? Nada, hombre/mujer, es lógico también.
*

COJONES!, TÚ...

DICES: "_Habrá que hablar con Iker Jimenez de posts que desaparecen el 25 de abril, y aparecen misteriosamente en 1 de enero del 2017, en la pagina 45 cuando vamos por la 760._".

_Ascho/a_, que son hilos distintos y ¡encima! se puede editar. 


Aunque si te hace tanta ilusión, como para andar con dimes y diretes por la red, que un FORERO MINDUNDI (yo), o un simple nick de un simple foro de Internet, ubicado en un antro de perdición como es la Guardería (yo también), cometa un grave error, sobre la excelencia de twitter, nada más lejos de mi intención que no complacerte. Todo tuyo, lo que tú digas. Otro saludo, sin más, ¿lo pillas, majete/ta?

VENGA, QUE LO DISFRUTES.


----

Sobre la chica asesinada en Francia que se relacionó con Diana Quer (tema de moda, ¡ahora!), como lo puse en este hilo y lo borré, para los interesados en la difusión inicial, tenemos archivada, igualmente, la versión en español y en francés. Podéis verlo en imagen y en su SPOILER en *este enlace del hilo de desaparecidos*.


p.s. ¿Sabéis algo sobre cuándo arreglarán lo de los enlaces en burbuja? Siempre se me olvida...







Enmas dijo:


> Efectivamente, como lo puede ver cualquiera que pinchen en el enlace que has puesto. Y que vayan a comprobar si el día 25 de abril siguen los mensajes. Y seguro que si alguno tiene memoria no le hará falta ni eso, porque sabrá perfectamente lo que dijiste. Al único que engañas es a ti mismo



No todo lo que no sabemos o no comprendemos necesita explicación de Iker J.

Repite conmigo:

*Son hilos distintos en subforos distintos, editables y editados para mantener archivados juntos los desaparecidos, y Torrente Ballester se administra sus post como le sale de los cojones* (escríbelo mil veces, lo enmarcas y luego hablamos, anda).


A los demás... 

Por si alguien tiene interés (que no creo) para que no tenga que buscar, que no creo que merezca la pena, pongo* los dos enlaces que yo he puesto en "los post de la discordia"*, en donde está todo, sin borrar nada y con su fecha de edición del post como siempre...


*Ver DQ2604 SPOILER, del hilo "Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas"*


*Puedes verlo en DQ-Sh SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*




Disculpad las molestias los demás. No volverá a suceder. 






Una pregunta sobre "*Courage*", a ver si me podéis ayudar. No, no me refiero a la_ pseudosecta_ católica antiLGTB (¿o sí?). Me refiero al tatuaje de Diana Quer. Yo pensaba que lo tenía en el costado izquierdo; pero parece que, en el artículo de Interviú sobre ella y el cadáver de la chica del bosque francés, lo tiene en el derecho. Creo recordar que alguien lo dijo, pero no lo encuentro en sitio fiable. Hay imágenes para todos los gustos (ya se sabe lo del efecto simetría y tal), pero...

























*¿En qué lado tiene/tenía Diana Quer el tatuaje "Courage"?*


Creo que es importante este detalle y tengo un lío del copón.


p.s. En breve borraré de aquí la basura de mensajes que he escrito en conversación con Enmas y este spoiler. Lo siento, de verdad. Aviso, como siempre. Sorry.


Spoiler



Gracias a los defensores; pero, por mi parte, no hay más que aclarar. Puse algo que creía que iba a suceder varios días antes de que sucediera para que lo observara el que quisiera; sucedió, borré y copié en otro sitio y ya está. A ver si ahora vamos a ser más papistas que el Papa y *vamos a exigir a todos que copien lo que borran o lo que sea* (solo veo que se me exija a mí, pues gracias, oye). Y si lo hubiera borrado sin copiarlo, incluso si estuviera equivocado o hubiera mentido (que no es el caso), ¿qué pasa? Que estamos en donde estamos. Pues eso, que gracias y dejemos que se diviertan. Caridad ante todo. 

Lo de _honoris causa_ me ha hecho gracia; pero, no, gracias, me gustan más los doctorados a puro güevo 






*Laura*, entre *Alcoy* y tú habéis conseguido que mi chica me pida que veamos un trozo de Sálvame que me lo tiene buscado. ¡Cualquiera se opone! Aunque a mí se me perdone por el asunto Fausto (que no sé qué tiene que ver con Sálvame; yo lo conozco de otros ambientes más naturales que los televisivos), no sé si yo os perdonaré echar la noche en ver lo que sea que vea. No es que no sepa nada de ese programa, no; tengo entendido que de gente de vida dudosa no está escaso; es como lo de las redes sociales a las que aquí se le hace mucho asco, pero el pastón que cobran algunos por pateárselas no creo que sea sin razón de ser.

Mi postura está clara desde el principio: Método Alcoy junto con lo demás, incluyendo las tecnologías varias. Otros solo quieren una cosa, pero se basan en el teléfono para todo... No lo comprendo, pero tampoco me importa demasiado: *Diana Quer no deja de ser un simple caso más*, aunque sea sobre el que hay abierto hilo de actualidad.

*Hay demasiados desaparecidos, demasiados asesinados*. Sinceramente, y con perdón: *¡estoy hasta los cojones de tibiezas y de jueces y fiscales que cumplen e interpretan a su manera las leyes elaboradas por los ineptos políticos vividores de tocar un botón!* ¡Qué hartura, Diossss!

Ya que se habla de desaparecidas inglesas, voy a resumir *dos ejemplos de los muchos que que me han tocado directamente* para que se entienda un poco mi implicación a la vez que mi hartazgo:

- *Niño desaparecido de 10 años*. Buscamos y rebuscamos (silencio mediático). Al cabo de bastante tiempo apareció colgado de un árbol en la plaza del pueblo. Nadie vio nada. Sentencia: suicidio.

- Poco después. *Niña de 5 años*, desaparecida en mis narices (a mi espalda). Unos 10 meses desaparecida. Amiguita de mi hermana pequeña que estaban jugando juntas en un parque al que llevé a mi hermana. Sus padres amigos de los míos. Por mi experiencia y amistad me impliqué... Lo peor de la experiencia fue que los secuestradores (por dinero) la tenían en un monte; eran el padre y el hermano de un alumno mío. Se descubrió por una comida en conservas que no se comía en su casa y que los secuestradores compraban en cantidad significativa, coincidiendo que era una de las preferidas de la desaparecida. Tres meses en la cárcel; enfermos mentales y a casa en vigilancia que ni lo era. Silencio mediático.

- De Anabel Segura no voy a contar mi experiencia directa porque entonces yo era muy joven y no tenía ninguna parte que decidir, pero también ¡manda cojones! entre primos y no primos...

Que no me toquen los cojones con bobadas de gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es esto...

Así que voy a ver Sálvame... y que se me perdone.





Por partes...

*daphne*

_Sobre el tatuaje de Diana:

- yo siempre he pensado que lo tenía en su lado derecho. Supongo que tanto selfie en el espejo confunde. Me baso fundamentalmente en la foto de la agencia y en la que sale de fondo cuando el padre fue a la tv._


Pues me acaban de regalar la Interviú y ahí lo tiene en la derecha. Para mí sería clave en cuanto a si lo de la hipótesis de que fuera la chica del bosque francés. Yo también creía que lo tenía en la izquierda. Creo que lo dijo la hermana o la amiga o alguien. Algunos próximos lo dicen así (creo).


_- la caligrafía de "courage" de la foto de su tatuaje de la cuenta de twitter y de la foto exhibida de fondo en la visita del Sr. Quer a EP, en mi opinión y aunque muy parecidas, no coinciden_

En la mía tampoco coinciden.

_- ¿Tiene Diana más tatuajes? En las fotos en las que posa en triquini en una terraza, se ve parcialmente un pequeñito tatuaje en la base del pecho izquierdo. (Si alguien puede poner fotos de todo esto se lo agradezco. Admito mi falta de pericia al respecto)_

Sí, Diana tiene más tatuajes. Al menos el de la huella de una pisada de perro en el pecho izquierdo (creo).

Para poner imágenes que ya están subidas a Internet, mira el spoiler...



Spoiler



- Sobre la imagen, botón derecho, *copiar dirección de la imagen*.

En esta ventana de escribir en el foro...

- *Clic en el dibujo de la montaña* y el sol (si lee el puntero, verás que pone "Insertar Imagen"). Se despliega una pestaña. Ahí, *quitas lo que hay* y *pegas la dirección* de la imagen que llevabas. *Aceptar*.


Puedes probar si te sale mirando la "Vista previa del mensaje" (pestaña de debajo de esta ventana).

También para hacer cualquier cosa que haga otro en el foro, si le das a "Citar", ves cómo lo ha hecho y lo copias si quieres. Luego, si no quieres responder, te vas hacia atrás y listo...

Ya sé que he dicho evidencias que seguro que conoces, pero por si acaso alguien...



_Y en otro orden de cosas, hoy en Espejo público ha salido Techi Cabrera (!?) para contar una historia de que le habían vendido un perrito enfermo tras pagar un pastizal y su periplo por los vipveterinarios para curarlo... Muy raro todo, pero mucho más la actitud de ella, muy muy nerviosa (los colaboradores le han instado a la calma varias veces) y mirando hacia abajo mucho rato. Y tablas no le faltan, que lleva ya muchos platós con mucha película contada..._


Esto confirmaría lo que os decía sobre los nervios de la familia Cabrera y tal. Estoy viendo una recopilación sobre lo dicho sobre Fausto por Matamoros, Lidia y uno que no sé quién es (Gustavo?). Muy fuerte.


p.s. Pues sí, *Laura*, y así casi todos los días libres y ratos libres del trabajo; y siento mucho lo que sea que te haya tocado.







daphne dijo:


> Gracias, Torrente.
> 
> Pues es curioso lo que comentas de las fotos de Interviú, porque en cualquier caso lo que está claro es que las letras están orientadas hacia la parte frontal del cuerpo, y eso sólo es posible si el tatuaje está en su costado derecho. Si en las fotos que citas las letras no tienen efecto espejo, es que algo está manipulado aquí o allá..
> 
> ...




Pues eso, que si, como dijimos aquí entonces, estaba descartado por la altura (unos 10 cm más alta Diana, creo recordar) y si el tatuaje estuviera en el otro costado (aunque no es necesario) y teniendo ADN de Diana, ¿qué pinta esa investigación en Francia, de ser cierta? Si es mentira, peor me lo pones. ¿Qué intentan? En la revista han aprovechado para meter justo ese falso SOS de "Soy Diana..." que puse más atrás; aclaran que siguiendo lo normal para localizar desde donde se puso, los investigadores estuvieron en casa del individuo autor en Canarias. 

El tatuaje de la revista está en el costado derecho, cerca del centro, nada que ver con el de la agencia o el de la imagen de la izquierda.

También hablan en la revista de Fausto, y de que el novio de V. se desplazó a Madrid el día antes en avión...

Dicen una frase, de pasada, en la que dan por supuesto (rotundo) que el del "Morena, ven aquí" era un feriante.

Por cierto, luego veré lo que dices de Espejo P.






Nuevamente noticias "nuevas" y nuevamente cambios en el* twitter*. 

De ahora mismo... Esto es solo para el que lo quiera observar en directo o tenga interés (repito que, para el que no use los programas adecuados, con copiar y pegar en un archivo de texto es suficiente para comprobarlo)...

Como decíamos el 25 de abril... 

*VER en DQ2604 SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas
*

*y tienen que ver con nuevos acontecimientos o noticias importantes*


Pues eso... Esta vez ha empezado por seguir a uno más con el que se podrían intercambias mensajes directos en privado, ver si le han leído, etc. (seguía a *532* y sigue a *533*); la evolución ya se verá... Os recuerdo que en la mensajería directa de twitter ya se ve la marca azul de leído si se lee, lo mismo que en whatsapp.


Por otra parte, yo tampoco sé a qué juegan el de SOS y los de Espejo Público, aunque hipótesis hay para dar y regalar. Desde el momento en que DQ desapareció con el rey cerca, el CNI y todas las FFSS en alerta, una operación antidroga en la zona, etc... no puedo evitar relacionarlo con el caso Asunta, con fauna narcoputeira, con la marina mercante, con aduanas, con narcotráfico y tráfico de personas, con amigos de vida dudosa y con semen viajero o no entre Madrid y Galicia (anda el juego).






daphne dijo:


> ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de Espejo Público - Eduardo Madina: "¡Basta ya de insultos!, ni Javier Fernández ni Susana Díaz se merecen esto"
> 
> 2:26:45 y 2.28.40 Impagable reacción de Techi cuando le nombran a Diana




Sí, impresionante. Mira que no disimular siquiera con el consabido "Lo importante es encontrar a Diana"...


Pero no menos impagable es la reacción de la amiga de la madre (no recuerdo el nombre) cuando oye hablar de Fausto en el vídeo que ha puesto Cometa...




Cometa dijo:


> ANTENA 3 TV | SOS Desaparecidos informa a la Policía de tres nuevos sospechosos de la desaparición de Diana Quer
> 
> Que sean nuevos para SOS Desaparecidos o para EP no quiere decir que lo sean para la investigación.
> 
> ...




Pues eso, impresionante.

Por cierto, al hilo de la indignación que dices, en Extremadura están desapareciendo muchas personas en los últimos días. ¡Silencio mediático!

Ah, y sobre SOS, ademas de las rarezas, creo que hay cosas buenas, entre ellas que difunden las búsquedas muy pronto y se encargan de desenlazar las imágenes cuando el caso está resuelto, por lo que los que las difunden en otros sitios no tienen que estar tan pendientes de desenlazar o señalar que se ha resuelto como con las demás organizaciones. 






rcobrador dijo:


> Encuentran huesos cerca de la casa de Manuela Chavero,




No sé cómo va eso, ni estoy en donde pueda ver vídeos ni tv, pero me dicen que es de vergüenza ajena el espectáculo, al margen de que los resultados puedan ser unos u otros.

Según vecinos de la zona, los ganaderos suelen quemar restos de animales muertos y enterrar las cabezas para que no se identifiquen; de esta manera pueden seguir cobrando la subvención por ellos y evitan una investigación sanitaria en todo el "rebaño". Además, evitan que los cuervos acudan a la zona y se descubra. Textualmente me dice un amigo de la zona:* "No contaban con que hay carroñeros mediáticos más peligrosos que los cuervos"*. 

En realidad, mi razón de escribir en este momento es otra... No sé, pero parece que habrían dicho y nadie ha contradicho *en Antena 3 que Manuela Chavero es la única desaparecida en la actualidad en Extremadura*. Hay muchos desaparecidos en Extremadura. *Solo en esta semana, 3 desaparecidos en Extremadura y no por Alzheimer, que conste (Coria, Plasencia y Hornachos)*.



p.s. ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre el adiestramiento de cuervos para soltarlos en el momento de la desaparición de una persona? Creo que los cuervos son más diligentes y efectivos que los carroñeros de despacho y cámara, va a resultar una minucia lo de "cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos".




*OFF TOPIC O ALGO*


*
D.E.P.
Editorial Tamaulipas‏ 
@ETamaulipas


Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando … @sosdesaparecido #Tamaulipas

*









*
Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando
*
ESTADO | 2017-05-11 |

Cd. Victoria, Tam.- El Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en Ciudad Victoria, informó este jueves la muerte de la Dirigente de este organismo en el municipio de San Fernando Miriam Elisabeth Rodríguez Martínez.

Mediante un comunicado emitido por esta grupo de familiares de personas desaparecidas en el estado, se dio a conocer que el miércoles 10 de mayo un grupo de personas ingresaron a su domicilio para quitarle la vida.

"Miriam era una señora prospera propietaria de un negocio, elegante que contrastaba con la dureza y firmeza en sus argumentos es decir no se andaba en las ramas, quien como muchos sufrió el secuestro de su hija, su coraje y gran tenacidad, sin apoyo alguno de las autoridades, logró detener a los secuestradores de su hija y ella misma los entregó a las autoridades, se la pasaba a diario en los juzgados para impedir que salieran de la cárcel", se leyó en el comunicado.

Se comentó que la mujer quien fue asesinada también con sus propias investigaciones logró encontrar los restos de su hija.

Guillermo Gutiérrez Riestra afirmó que algunos de los 29 fugados fueron quienes asesinaron a su hija, por lo quieres solicitaron protección directa del Gobierno del Estado pero esta se le fue negada.

Hace unos días la compañera Miriam había participado con un grupo de su colectivo de san Fernando en la MARCHA CONTRA LA LEY DE VICTIMAS TRUCO ley que deja fuera a los colectivos en las decisiones fundamentales de las víctimas en Tamaulipas.

El asesinato de la líder del colectivo de desaparecidos en San Fernando representa una amenaza a los representantes de colectivos, y defensores de derechos humanos.

"Advertimos, una posible escalada, de actos cobardes como estos, por lo que les pedimos la más amplia solidaridad y condena de este asesinato, el Estado por omisión no ha sido capaz de enfrentar este y todos los asesinatos que en cadena suceden en Tamaulipas, la sociedad y sus organizaciones son las únicas capaces de revertir estos actos".


*Nuestra más firme condena a este y a todos los crímenes.
*

*D.E.P.*


*Pena!*







ALCOY dijo:


> No me salen los vídeos...
> 
> 
> Who Died in the McCann's Apartment? - YouTube
> ...




Supongo que te refieres a estos tres:


Kate McCann's 'Killer Look' (3.07) - Rare Footage Amsterdam June 7th 2007 - YouTube



Madeleine 10 years on: ANOTHER 48 QUESTIONS that need to be answered! - YouTube



Discrepancies: Who was crying Tuesday night? Madeleine ? - YouTube


Para que salgan esos enlaces en youtube...



Spoiler



En esta ventana, pega directamente la URL (dirección) del vídeo de youtube; borra la *s* de http*s*, dejando *http:* (y todo lo demás como estaba)





Bastantes vídeos de *HiDeHo* o *HiDeHo4*, etc. están censurados en youtube. A otros les ponen espacios raros y cosas así.

Los ha subido y/o está subiendo en 

*HiDeHo4 - Dailymotion*








Looli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues sí, y suena raro que estuviera enviando whatsapp al feriente. De ser cierto, sería diferente al del gitano, claro... Interesante la explicación final sobre el correo a SOS.



Aviso para si quieren evitar leerlo los que se molestan con esto... 

AHORA VOY A PONER COSAS DE MIS ELUCUBRACIONES TUITERAS.



Además de seguir con el facebook de búsqueda de DQ cerrado, después de volver a utilizar el twitter, *el primo de Diana Quer ha borrado de twitter todas las imágenes y referencias a la desaparición y búsqueda de su prima*; y de su muro ha borrado esto:


Buscamos a #DianaQuer, #desaparecida el 22 de Agosto en Pobra Do Caramiñal, A Coruña. Cualquier #Información ➡ +34 981167800




Pero ha añadido en su muro esto:

*#NuncaDejesDeCreer #NoLoPuedenEntender #DianaQuer
*


Se puede comprobar todavía:

ACTUAL

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


ANTERIOR, en caché (hasta hace pocos días)


*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


Supongo que para alguien más esto significará algo.






Looli dijo:


> No sé Torrente, lo de los tuits no acabo de entenderlo.. me hago mayor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Venga, me repito...  
Yo creo que cualquier cosa es posible. Lo vengo diciendo y manteniendo desde el primer día. Me inclino por trata de personas (no necesariamente de blancas), con previo convencimiento y marcha temporal voluntaria que terminaría mal, como que se fuera con la intención de "pillar" algo, a echar un polvo, a Madrid, sin permiso, etc. Desde la Gurtel a Narcos con mayúsculas hay un amplio abanico de opciones muy próximas a DQ que serían posibles para avalar esto. Pero no descarto depredadores internáuticos, de a pie, de la zona o de donde sea. 

Lo que sí sé es que desde los follacabras de montañas lejanas a los más pijos de Pozuelo usan la mensajería anónima de las RRSS y de las web propias.

Me inclino, y lo he dicho cientos de veces, por que DQ está muerta o retenida contra su voluntad. Luego, *si alguien usara sus antiguas RRSS* (habiendo campo abierto para usar otras), supongo que *sería para hacerse pasar por ella o para negociar*. Pero no descarto que pueda estar viva y por voluntad propia (aunque esto me chirría más), lo que llevaría a poder *usar la mensajería privada, sin dejar huella, de sus antiguas RRSS, como twitter, para dar fe de que es ella* y usar otras para uso más habitual (algunas de sus RRSS antiguas, incluidas cuentas de twitter, no han sufrido ninguna modificación). Lo que pasa es que no hay interés mediático en esto, y supongo las razones, pero no tengo datos que lo avalen y no lo voy a decir.

Pero* esto del primo* es otra cosa. Es haber sido muy activo buscándola. Desaparecer de Internet, cuando es hiperactivo por trabajo, estar desaparecido cinco meses, volver y mantener la búsqueda de su prima sin borrarla, pero sin poner más; y, al cabo de unos días de su vuelta, borrar todo lo que signifique búsqueda de su prima, borrar todas las imágenes de búsqueda. Fíjate en que no es no hacer nada y dejar que se vaya hacia abajo, *es molestarse en BORRAR la búsqueda de su prima*, cuando tenía seguidores y seguía y puntualizaba y hacía aclaraciones a muchos de los periodistas dedicados al caso DQ.

Mucho de esto lo puedes ver pinchando en los enlaces que he puesto antes de que desaparezcan de la caché también, que desaparecerán, si no me equivoco, como sucedió con lo que puse en su día del facebook de búsqueda. En fin...





Enmas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vale, lo de la foto sí; y lo otro del fútbol si quieres, también. Pero a mí, en este hilo, me interesa lo que *el primo de DQ ha borrado sobre la búsqueda de Diana* y cómo queda constancia de Diana en su muro.

Es tan simple como hacer click en el enlace antiguo y en el actual. ¿Nada que decir sobre ello? Para mí *es acojinantemente acojinante que su primo deje de buscar en sus RRSS y que borre todo lo que buscó, incluyendo borrado de carteles, conversaciones con periodistas, etc*.

Para los interesados... Ver algo de ello en dos click antes de que desaparezca todo...

ACTUAL

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


ANTERIOR, en caché (hasta hace pocos días)

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*








ALCOY dijo:


> Torrente, recuerda el caso EVA BLANCO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Por supuesto, *Alcoy*. Es por ese caso y otros muchos como ese (la mayoría) por lo que no descarto esa opción tampoco. De hecho, de ser los investigadores y/o el padre y con todo el dinero del mundo,* si no tuviera certeza de otra cosa, habría removido cielos y tierras de la zona, incluyendo casas, bosques, ríos mares y los cimientos y paredes de las obras y reformas de aquellos momentos*.

Fíjate, salvando las distancias, en que la recientemente asesinada que puse hace unos cuantos post era madre de una asesinada en circunstancias muy parecidas a las que dices. O sea que sí, que no es descartable ni mucho menos.

Pero no dejan de extrañarme ciertos comportamientos, teniendo en cuenta las costumbres, sobre todo, de los jóvenes. Lo del primo me sorprende (o no); más, si lo comparo con *el otro primo*, del que ya hablé en su momento (estaban juntos allende los mares cuando sucedió todo), que todavía no ha borrado algunas de las conversaciones que ambos se traían con Egea de EP, por ejemplo. 

Que esta gente no es normal (de norma) ya lo sabemos, que los investigadores han tenido un comportamiento extraño es evidente, que lo del juez/jueces del caso clama al cielo, por supuesto; pero que lo que se dice no es, eso es siempre. Por lo tanto, sí, puede ser un "Eva Blanco", pero con muchas rarezas alrededor (las que se observan y/o se cuentan y las que no).





ienso:


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Ene 2017)

Arriba hilooo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ene 2017)

DQ y PAP-15052017


Spoiler



Sobre lo que vengo diciendo en cuanto a rarezas del caso de twitter del primo de DQ (o mejor, de los primos), tal como he puesto en post anteriores (que todavía no he borrado), junto con el inexplicable silencio de los padres y mediático, unido al aparentemente injustificado sobreseimiento temporal del sumario, unido a la exposición del juez en cuanto a asuntos no cerrados y que siga la investigación...; ya que no parece que nadie se moje en opinar sobre lo que todo esto podría significar, cito un caso de hoy mismo... 

Según un comunicado de hoy de la familia, aunque no transcendiera y hayan mantenido silencio, *Patricia Aguilar* (desaparecida el 7 de enero de 2017) *se presentó en el consulado español de Perú, por lo que el caso de su DESAPARICIÓN se archivó* judicialmente de forma temporal.

En la actualidad, según el mismo comunicado, *ante la posibilidad de una manipulación sobre esta chica, se ha vuelto a reabrir judicialmente el caso*.



Spoiler



Si queréis ver más sobre este caso, pongo enlace debajo


*COMUNICADO OFICIAL DE LA FAMILIA DE PATRICIA
*







*Según este comunicado de la familia, aunque no transcendiera y hayan mantenido silencio, Patricia Aguilar se presentó en el consulado español de Perú, por lo que el caso de su DESAPARICIÓN se archivó judicialmente de forma temporal.

En la actualidad, según el mismo comunicado, ante la posibilidad de una manipulación sobre esta chica, se ha vuelto a reabrir judicialmente el caso.*

MÁS en spoiler del siguiente post y en las fechas previas a esa aclaración...

*Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas
*



No es que yo crea que a DQ se la llevara una secta (ni sí ni no), pero *sí creo que el comportamiento judicial, mediático, familiar y del primo (lo que he dicho de borrar la búsqueda de su twitter) encajaría con que sepan que DQ está en algún sitio* (viva o muerta, pero mejor me encaja viva)...





ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo sí veo los vídeos que pones. Supongo que si no los ves en el foro y en otras web puede ser porque no tengas activado/actualizado el flash player.



Spoiler



Si usas Chrome, puedes mirarlo en el enlace siguiente...

Activar Flash Player para Google Chrome


Si utilizas Mozilla Firefox, cuidado con las incompatibilidades, yo elegiría en este enlace...

https://helpx.adobe.com/es/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-firefox.html

En esos enlaces es muy rápido y fácil de resolver...






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:


















DQ-a210717.1


Spoiler



Orden inverso (leer de abajo a arriba)



Laura Palmer dijo:


> Exactamente de q semana y de q mes Torrente... Luego respecto a los 2000€ han soltado así diciendo sin decir q igual les han ayudado allí por un tema de humanidad..... Claro si si.... Para una chica entre miles desaparecidos si.... Para un macro atentado había q pagar un millón de euros.



Con la noticia que da Apple (la puse más atrás), yo supongo quién lo ha hecho o puesto la pasta. Es una publicidad impagable.

Sobre eso y la posibilidad de desbloqueo, hace meses que lo dijimos aquí, aunque se haya sabido "que ha sido ahora".

Lo del atentado tenía explicación: no había que hacer publicidad a otro iPhone todavía más seguro: el 7. 

El poder, el sexo, las drogas y la pasta, los 4 motores del mundo. No descartaría ninguno de ellos en este caso.








Laura Palmer dijo:


> Ayyy Alcoy... No m quiero reír.(por lo del equipo criminalistico digo.....).... Por cierto, he flipado con unas declaraciones de la Doña hoy mismo. Referente a la última conversación de wassap q todos conocemos de esa noche. Le preguntan si sabe a q se refiere aquel-----Jodeeeerr.... Ok ok---- del chico q hablaba con ella esa noche. Justo antes del me estoy acojinando. Y contesta q no tiene ni idea..Q a ver si Diana escribió una matrícula,,, o se quedaba sin batería,,,, Dice q no tiene la menor idea. Será una estrategia?... A ver igual yo lo he soñado, pero m parece recordar q Diana le decía q se estaba quedando sin batería y seguían hablando cuándo llegara a casa.....Eso m parece haberlo leído por no decir q estoy segura q así se publicó.... Estoy yo flipando o alguien más lo recuerda?



Laura, yo lo he visto _de reojo_, pero he entendido que Diana Pinel decía que quizá los secuestradores quisieran desbloquearlo porque como iba whtsappeando, ellos no sabrían qué hacía y podrían pensar que podría haber hecho una foto o escribir cosas como "coche matrícula tal me viene siguiendo" u otras cosas que los implicara. ¿Estoy confundido?






Me parece significativa la noticia (propaganda en portada de lo buenos que son los iphone), *dada por Apple*, sobre todo el final. 


*La UCO consigue acceder al iPhone de Diana Quer
*
Por Carlos Haces - 5 Julio, 2017


Vivimos en tiempos donde la tecnología es fundamental en el día a día de las personas, no podemos dejar de compartir y almacenar recuerdos e información en nuestros iPhone, por eso, la policía española y la OCU (Unidad Central Operativa) han logrado acceder al iPhone 6 de Diana Quer.

*Desbloquean el iPhone de Diana Quer*

El SECRIM (Servicio de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil) ha logrado introducirse en el terminal de una chica desaparecida hace varios meses en España por circunstancias extrañas. Según TVE (Televisión Española), el desbloqueo de este iPhone se llevó a cabo en la ciudad alemana de Múnich y ha supuesto un desembolso de algo más de 2.000 euros.


Gracias a los métodos de Cellebrite (empresa israelí encargada de la seguridad en dispositivos electrónicos), la policía española podrá intentar averiguar algo más sobre el posible paradero de Diana Quer. No es la primera vez que Cellebrite logra desbloquear un dispositivo de Apple. Gracias a esta empresa, el FBI pudo desbloquear el iPhone del autor de la matanza de San Bernardino (Estados Unidos) en diciembre del año 2015.

Otros antecedentes a la hora de desbloquear teléfonos móviles

Aunque los casos pueden ser parecidos a la hora de la resolución final, el proceso no fue el mismo. Recordemos que en el caso de San Bernardino, la gente de Cellebrite consiguió saltarse el código de bloqueo PIN en un iPhone 5c. Sin embargo, en este caso, el iPhone de la víctima española es un dispositivo más moderno, hablamos de un iPhone 6.

Evolución iPhone.

Evolución de algunos terminales de Apple.

Este dispositivo cuenta con un software más actualizado que el de San Bernardino, por lo que las medidas de protección también eran mayores. Finalmente, tras varios meses de intenso trabajo, los ingenieros de Cellebrite han conseguido diseñar un software capaz de hackear este terminal para así poder ayudar a la policía española en la búsqueda de esta chica madrileña. Según algunos medios españoles como El Confidencial, este desbloqueo se ha realizado bajo supervisión judicial española.

*Caso de Diana Quer en España*

El caso de Diana Quer es uno de los casos que más impacto ha causado en la sociedad española en los últimos años. La joven española desapareció sin dejar rastro el pasado mes de agosto en el pueblo de A Pobra Do Caramiñal (A Coruña). El único rastro que dejó esta joven fue su iPhone 6, una posible pista que los investigadores del caso no habían podido acceder hasta ahora. Este teléfono se encontró el 27 de octubre en el puerto de Taragoña. Esto significa que el iPhone 6 logró resistir más de tres meses en el agua y aún así, pudo ser desbloqueado.

Resistencia agua iPhone 7

Resistencia al agua en algunos dispositivos móviles

La policía ha señalado que a pesar de que el iPhone 6 de Diana Quer había estado mucho tiempo sumergido, este se mantenía en buen estado, haciendo posible la recuperación de datos para que los investigadores puedan seguir su rastro. Recordemos que el iPhone 6 no dispone de una certificación oficial contra el agua como el iPhone 7.

A pesar de no disponer de una certificación oficial, esto demuestra que la calidad de fabricación por parte de Apple es realmente buena. A partir de ahora los investigadores podrán seguir haciendo su trabajo, *ojalá que esto signifique el regreso de Diana a su casa*.







visaman dijo:


> estas cosas no pasaban con la inquisición y la santa fe



¿Cómo que no pasaban? 

Estas cosas han pasado de toda la vida de Dios.

EJEMPLO



Spoiler



"Sus padres iban todos los años a Jerusalén para la fiesta de la Pascua. Y cuando tuvo doce años, *subieron a la fiesta*, como era costumbre. Pasados aquellos días, al regresar, el niño *Jesús se quedó en Jerusalén, sin que lo advirtiesen sus padres*. Suponiendo que iba en la caravana, hicieron un día de camino buscándolo entre los parientes y conocidos, y como no lo encontrasen, retornaron a Jerusalén en busca suya. Y ocurrió que, al cabo de tres días, *lo encontraron en el Templo*, sentado en medio de los doctores, escuchándoles y preguntándoles. Cuantos le oían quedaban admirados de su sabiduría y de sus respuestas. Al verlo se maravillaron, y le dijo su madre: Hijo, ¿por qué nos has hecho esto? Mira cómo tu padre y yo, angustiados, te buscábamos. Y él les dijo: *¿Por qué me buscabais? ¿No sabíais que es necesario que yo esté en las cosas *de mi Padre? Pero ellos no comprendieron lo que les dijo" (Lc).



Aunque si te refieres a estas cosas del iPhone 6, ahí te doy la razón.

¡Qué novelón! ¡Pobre chica!

ienso:

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 13:36 ----------




ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No todas.










*Fallece un guardia civil DE 41 AÑOS durante la búsqueda del desaparecido Gabriel Santana. Los agentes hallan a Gabriel Santana bien de salud *

*D.E.P.*









rcobrador dijo:


> Si no usaron la huella dactilar es que Diana estaba en un sitio y el movil en otro




Supongo que lo dirás porque tendrás otros datos no publicados, pero hay muchas opciones más; aunque para mí es indiferente a estas alturas de la película, con una filtración intencionada y "apresurada" para que la reciba "quien proceda" (no para los foros de ocio como en el que estamos). 

Quiero decir que después puede ser importante o no lo de la causa de no usar la huella; pero, por ir a lo seguro, lo que sí es seguro es que si tienen todos los datos pueden demostrar que alguien mintió en su testimonio-pruebas oficiales y que lo hizo por algo, tal como he dicho en mi post anteror (por no repetirme y mirar a la luna en vez de al dedo, ya sabes), *¿los intentos de desbloqueo fueron antes o después de la última señal a la antena?; eso se tiene registrado con seguridad; en cualquier caso, alguien miente, y ese dato dirá quién miente*.








daphne dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ni idea. Podría ser para confirmar que está viva mediante md antes de dar una noticia interesada. Podría ser para investigar algo o para que alguien vea esos cambios, etc. 



Spoiler



Ya sabes: hipótesis hay muchas y bastante se lió aquí con eso, pero, si hace falta, para el doctorado lo repetimos todo y ampliamos. No estaría mal un doctorado sobre significados de cambios y usos de twitter (pero qué coñazo, prefiero que lo haga Alcoy sobre face) :




Sobre el iPhone 6 de DQ. Los datos que con seguridad están recuperados deben indicar varias cosas que llevarían a una reapertura del sumario y a *algunos testigos que han mentido con seguridad*, entre ellos, por empezar con algo: 

*1.* Si los intentos de desbloqueo fueron *posteriores al último contacto con la antena*, entonces *no fue arrojado a la ría antes de esa hora; y debió estar encendido después (tiene que estar encendido para intentar desbloquearlo), por lo que esa u otra antena lo tendría localizado en algún lugar (que estaría registrado en lo recuperado) después de la última señal que nos han contado*, etc. 

*2.* Si fueron intentos de desbloqueo *anteriores a esa conexión*, entonces el teléfono debía estar activado (encendido y con batería) y *la antena no lo habría buscado*, por lo que podría ser otra la causa de esa conexión instantánea, como, por ejemplo, buscarlo alguien con "perdí mi iPhone". 

En todo caso, *si la antena lo busca es porque no dejó de estar encendido hasta el momento de la búsqueda*, por lo que no habría un tiempo muerto de conexiones, tal como nos contaron...

Yo creo que es evidente que el iPhone estaba bloqueado o autobloqueado (5 minutos máximos para autobloquearse después del último uso), pero supongo que encendido.


Ah, sobre la *huella dactilar* que DQ tenía activada. *Solo podrían usarla si el teléfono estuviera activado y si DQ estuviera con el teléfono y viva* y otras condiciones, que hay muchas. Hay muchas causas para que un iPhone no reconozca una huella. Se dice que las huellas dactilares son iguales pero entre vivo y muerto unas son más iguales que otras (las crestas están más separadas en los vivos; a grandes rasgos y a lo bestia, nada más morir se juntan las crestas de las huellas, los surcos se hacen más estrechos (un poco) por pérdida de líquidos, los poros se cierran, etc.

También creo que *si intentaron acceder antes de la última conexión a la antena* (que lo dudo y mucho) sería porque *pensaban que sabían la clave*. Pero podrían creerlo por proximidad habitual a DQ o porque esta se la dijera mal (intencionadamente o por ofuscación debida a cien posibilidades).

Que los medios mintieron es evidente y lo hemos repetido hasta la saciedad. Que algunas personas y/o servidores públicos mintieron al juez, ahora, con los datos en la mano, es demostrable. Como solo eran testigos/testimonios/investigadores queda deducir testimonio, como poco. Pero con la inJusticia hemos topado.

Sorry por el rollo.


_Edito para añadir lo que pongo en gris, que, siendo evidente, por si acaso...
_







ALCOY dijo:


> una lástima... la sra iría mejor en el equipo criminalístico dirigiendo y enfocando las investigaciones hacia Estados Unidos...
> 
> Chasco en la Guardia Civil con el móvil de Diana Quer




Una lástima eso y mucho más... Empieza la politización entre grupos de apoyo a desaparecidos. Unos fichan a los Pinel, otros a la monja argentina, y así vamos... Eso sí que es una lástima.

El verdadero chasco será, según mi humilde opinión, cuando vean *las horas de intento de desbloqueo del iPhone*. Esas horas es seguro que pueden verlas. Mira que si lo tiraron a la ría porque decían que estaba allí... Hay mariscadores muy oportunos.

Y más importante será *ver la web a la que accedió DQ e incluso si usó el correo web* y para qué; ver los últimos whatsapp con amigos "no recomendables", con amigos desaparecidos, etc.

Bueno, a saber desde cuándo lo saben y lo tienen desbloqueado. Dicen que el tfno. salió el lunes de España y se desbloqueó el miércoles. ¿De qué semana y de qué mes?

Yo no me creo que haya salido a la luz sin antes tenerlo bien atado y bien visto. Verdad o mentira (yo creo que lo desbloquearon hace mucho tiempo), opino que es un mensaje (mediático) para que le llegue a quien proceda, como siempre; más viniendo de TVE. Los "espectadores" solo somos herramientas al servicio de la difusión para que consigan su objetivo.


Curiosidades

- Ningún familiar o amigo se ha hecho eco en redes sociales del desbloqueo del iPhone. Los que buscaban a DQ, en su mayoría, no tienen la foto de desaparecida. 

- Por primera vez en twitter es TT Diana Quer, y ¡dos días seguidos!






Lo de pedir me encaja y están con la familia no solo todo Hornachos, sino gente de toda Extremadura y de fuera. El fin de semana habían vuelto a poner carteles por todo Mérida, por ejemplo. Pero nadie quiere hablar nada.

La familia habla de pedir más medios, convoca concentraciones, etc... Dicen que van a seguir buscando hasta encontrar a Francis. Y me parece muy bien.

Pero decir que judicialmente no hay caso y que quieren que investiguen judicialmente también no es lanzar hipótesis. Que lanzar hipótesis es peligroso, claro que sí. Si no fuera así... 

O hay algo más detrás o yo no lo entiendo.

Que no entiendo que la familia no se queje del desamparo judicial.


ienso:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 12:19 ----------

*IMPORTANTE sobre DIANA QUER*


Como ves, *rcobrador*, como siempre que se producen esos cambios en la cuenta principal del twitter de DQ, SÍ se avecinaban noticias importantes.


*Recuperan toda la información del móvil de Diana Quer 05/07/2017; 10.00*







Si estoy de acuerdo, Alcoy, y creo que todos los que andamos por aquí lo estamos; pero es que vengo diciendo que _in situ_ el silencio es alarmante y no se corresponde con la búsqueda permanente, concentraciones, etc... No es conspiranoia, es que me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión sobre el silencio, sobre todo del silencio de la familia...

*¿Por qué la familia calla dos meses sobre el cierre o no admisión del caso judicial mientras habla en televisiones de pedir refuerzos de la UCO?*


¿Amenazas de "si dices..., entonces nos la cargamos"? ¿Otro tipo de amenazas? Es que para la búsqueda y el silencio sobre el "no caso judicial" no se me ocurre nada mínimamente razonable. Si es que "Nada de nada" incluso ante matrículas concretas...

*Cometa*, me temo que es imposible que no estuviera enterada la familia, al menos desde el 10 de junio... o así (no recuerdo fecha exacta en la que se silenció a más gente).





Pues eso, personalmente me llevé una tremenda decepción ante la respuesta en voz baja y cara a cara: "Nada de nada". 




daphne dijo:


> Y la familia... Qué opinará de esto?




Y, teniendo en cuenta que después han intervenido en varias televisiones y radios, además de en redes sociales, ¿vosotros *qué opináis de que la familia difunda y pida que intervenga la UCO, pero no lo haya hecho desde el principio sobre el cierre judicial del caso*, que, además, podría ser un sobreseimiento o, incluso, un "no admitido"; o sea, que *no sería "caso archivado"*, sino que *"no habría caso"*?


Yo, visto lo visto, y lo vengo contando aquí, pienso que hay órdenes de ¡SILENCIO!


_Edito (se me pasó)..._

Ya han bajado los tuits de DQ. Como caso aislado podría parecer normal, pero como secuencia y tal me parece una "coincidencia sospechosa".







ALCOY dijo:


> Iremos a donde haya que ir , haremos el ruido que haga falta , pero , sobre todo , recordaremos a quién corresponda qué, las desapariciones no son polvo que se esfume , son personas con nombre propio , con una vida que le ha sido concedida para eso ... para que la viva , nunca para qué por arte de magia como pretenden hacernos creer desaparezca de la faz de la tierra . Y si esto es así , estamos en el derecho moral y legal de pedir y exigir una investigación exhaustiva y rigurosa .



Súmales estos:

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el ACCESO al cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017, pero faltan los demás
*


EN IMÁGENES para facilitar la difusión



Y así, sigue sumando hasta los 4200 desaparecidos en búsqueda activa en España


¿De verdad crees, Alcoy, que porque intervenga la UCO o la UCA van a encontrar a Francisca y a los demás?

Mientras no cambien las leyes y sea necesaria una declaración de "No me busques si desaparezco" o "Búscame si desaparezco" para poder buscar a los mayores de edad y otras como libertad para actuar ante desapariciones por parte de los CCyFFS sin autorización judicial, junto con cadena perpetua revisable para secuestradores y comerciantes de órganos y/o personas, estaremos dando palos de ciegos; que no digo que no los demos, que los damos y los daremos, pero que es nuestro derecho al pataleo y nada más.

Los suicidados y los desaparecidos importan a los afectados y a pocos más, y a las autoridades, que son políticas o dependen hasta en las leyes de los políticos, se la trae floja. No es por desanimar, ni mucho menos, es impotencia, que se me entienda, eh?





change.org

Petición al Ministro de Interior

*Implicar a todas las fuerzas y medios en la búsqueda de Francisca Cadenas Márquez*

Firma esta petición
*6.315 firmantes*
Aún *faltan 1.185 firmas* para alcanzar las 7.500







rcobrador dijo:


> Ahora la cuenta de Diana sigue a 533




Claro, como siempre: sigue a uno más y después deja de seguir a uno; o lo contrario, según los casos.

Lo siguiente será que desaparezca un tuit, si no me equivoco; y... días después dejar de seguir a uno, seguir a uno más y dejar de seguir a uno; normalmente no coincide el seguido nuevo con el dejado de seguir. En fin, que no creo que esto nos lleve a ningún sitio, pero es curioso y hace pensar en que el que lo haga (si lo hace alguien) tiene acceso a la mensajería privada con alguien y acceso a sus md privados, etc... 

Ah, la respuesta que no te di (acabo de ver la pregunta) es SÍ.


Sobre Francis me he llevado una decepción enorme esta semana por una respuesta que ha sido: "Nada de nada". O sea, nada, dicho en voz muy baja, con miedo o lo que sea... Era en referencia a ciertas cosas que dije aquí.




p.s. Milena G. ya ha aparecido. Desapareció voluntariamente y estaba con una amiga que también estaba buscada como desaparecida.




Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, y más. Pero pienso que todos los carteles deben tener el nombre y DESAPARECIDA, al menos.

Sé que hay gente de la zona que lo quiere imprimir para ponerlo por farolas o donde caiga.

Sobre lo de la UCO no es que intervengan directamente o abiertamente, pero "creo"  que han tenido reuniones interesantes porque "creo" que han citado para ello a gente (hace tiempo). Hasta ahí puedo "leer". En todo caso eso no justifica nada, esta desaparición clama al cielo. Es imposible que no sepan; o, si no saben, es imposible que quieran saber.


La idea es pasarles la sugerencia de que pongan el nombre y DESAPARECIDA; y enlazarlo aquí y ya lo pillará alguien de aquí. Es que yo voy muy tarde hoy. Si no, pues ya mañana se lo pasaré a alguien.

Buen domingo también para ti y para todos.





*Alcoy*, he puesto el primer cartel en el hilo de desaparecidos, junto a otras cosas. Creo que al cartel le hace mucha falta el nombre de Francis y una reseña sobre su desaparición. Mucha gente lo imprime y o pone en cualquier sitio y los datos son necesarios para motivar en la búsqueda y en la identificación de ella o de alguien o algo. ¿Tú puedes avisarle al hijo o tomamos otra vía para avisarle?


Esto es lo que he puesto hoy sobre Francis:



*La familia de Francisca Cadenas convoca manifestación para el martes*



Spoiler





Uno de los hijos de Francisca Cadenas, la mujer desaparecida hace más de un mes en Hornachos (Badajoz), ha enviado un comunicado de prensa para convocar al máximo número de personas sensibles con la desaparición de su madre.

El próximo martes 27 de junio se hará una concentración en apoyo a la familia Meneses Cadenas como vienen haciendo en este pueblo pacense todos los martes.

La hora de concentración ha sido adelantada para las 19:45 debido a que varios medios de comunicación así lo han solicitado y poder ofrecer una mayor difusión.

El hijo ha pedido que los asistentes lleven camisetas blancas o las camisetas existentes en apoyo a la desaparición de Francisca Cadenas, así como también “todas las personas que se puedan hacer de palomas blancas e incluso palomas mensajeras que las lleven”.

“Con la suelta de palomas lo que queremos expresar en Hornachos es la esperanza y solidaridad que todo el pueblo está teniendo con mi familia, sin todos ustedes no podríamos seguir adelante con una situación tan difícil como la que estamos viviendo”.

Por último ha expresado también “vamos que seguir luchando para que la UCO intervenga en la desaparición”.








Sobre eso estuve un pensando un rato y veo pruebas de robo más que suficientes. La extradición estaría cantada, ya que a sabiendas ha consentido una inversión supermillonaria; detención y extradición: por robo a los padres, y por delito contra el Estado español, las FFyCCS españolas y malversación de fondos públicos, además de los daños morales que son infinitos. 

Y que cunda el ejemplo y la siguiente avise de "me voy porque quiero" y se lo pague con el sudor de su frente o de su lo que quiera, pero suyo: a la cárcel, coño, pero trabajando hasta que pague; que somos muy ejemplarizantes para lo que queremos...

Pero como nos la pillamos con papel de fumar... le darán caramelitos. Y si no, pues dejarían que se fuera a un país sin convenio de extradición.





_apela al coletas para quien hasta la iglesia católica es una secta..._


Esta es la mejor de todas...

¿Se sabe ya si ha respondido Don Pablo (antes Manuel) Iglesias?







Laura Palmer dijo:


> Hace mucho q pienso q los medios nos ponen cortinas de humo para desviar la atención sobre otras cosas.... Léase por ejemplo la estupidez de la independencia de Cataluña (no quiero ofender a nadie sobre este tema, sólo es mi opinión) para ocultar las graves deficiencias en servicios sanitarios, sociales, corrupciones presentes y pasadas etc........ Pero si algo m angustia verdaderamente es ver q pocos reaccionan cuándo alguien desaparece...Lo veo en mis amigos por ejemplo... Excepto los q he hecho en foros, a la mayoría les parece q tengo un extraño hobbie. Saben de Marta del Castillo y ya está. No es un hobbie.... Es algo q está pasando en nuestra sociedad. Cada vez con más frecuencia y lo peor..... Sin resolver la mayoría.M preocupa esta indiferencia..... Y sobretodo nuestra seguridad q en éste momento m parece nula........ Ya no importan las personas?????? Es muy grave q a alguien se lo trague la tierra.




Yo creo que lo que está pasando se debe a una conjunción de factores, a destacar:

- El lavado de cerebro durante cuarenta años ha sido bestial. Está mal visto en la sociedad el no ser progre en el mal sentido. Hablar de desaparecidos (y de otras muchas cosas) es de derechas en el subsconsciente colectivo: de toda la vida de Dios desaparecían los hijos de los ricos, por facilidad o por chantaje político-económico. Y, sin ser esto cierto, es lo que se tiene interiorizado.

- Los medios están pervertidos con la misma idea, pero además son impunes e inmunes, con la consabida corporatividad, etc. Llevan un siglo o más marcando lo que hay que hacer y lavando cerebros. 

- La educación, lo mismo.

- Las Fuerzas de Seguridad, en gran parte (no todas), lo mismo; estas con el agravante de las "mordidas", los confidentes-delincuentes, la distribución e infiltración como trampa, que a veces no son tales, etc.

- Los políticos, que, por quedar bien, dicen y hacen lo mismo y en favor de lo mismo: leyes contra los más débiles que ni pueden pagarse una defensa, recurrir, etc.; unas leyes, listas para la libre interpretación de cada juez.

- La justicia, ¿para qué hablar? Desde los abogados negociando sobre sus pobres clientes hasta los fiscales acusando al más desvalido o fijando la acusación sobre el que acusa si el acusado es poderoso y terminando por los jueces... De estos me remito a mi firma porque me ponen malo... Pero si cada juez pagara por sus errores, cada fiscal, lo mismo, y así sucesivamente... ya veríamos. Ahora bien: ¿Quién juzga a los juzgadores? 


Pues eso, que no son todos, pero sí muchos... los que tienen más que interiorizado todo esto.

Y si hablas de desaparecidos vas a llegar a la droga; y ahí, de todas, todas, con la iglesia hemos topado.





OK, Alcoy. Gracias.

Yo también veo muy probable lo que dices, sobre todo por el contexto fiestas, lugar oscuro, la fauna de la zona y "sobrevenida", etc. 

Pero algo me chirría: una chica miedosa, muy "merengue", yéndose sola por ese camino a esas horas, con esa gente por el trayecto ¡y con el permiso/consentimiento de la madre!, la presencia inminente de la amiga materna, la actitud de la hermana y de la madre (ni disimular, aunque sea por el salario), el lugar y forma de aparecer el tfno., lo que ha hecho el juez (jueces) y tantas y tantas cosas que no me encajan en "tu opción" que, de no existir estas otras cosas, me parecería casi indudable. ¿Cómo ves tú estas cosas? ¿Casualidades? 

No me encaja lo que sea...






ALCOY dijo:


> En el caso Diana Quer no veo ni una huída, ni captación, ni que ninguna religión ande por medio de las fiestas de Pobra a las dos treinta de la madrugada...
> 
> La trata de blancas es unidireccional y España es país receptor, no emisor...
> el camino de la prostitución nacional no es que se secuestre a una chica en el pueblo de veraneo... las vías de entrada en la prostitución de nacionales son otras...
> ...





Comprendo que tú tengas esa seguridad (tus razones tendrás); yo considero muy probable lo que dices y no lo considero una gilipollez, pero no tengo datos para descartar la posibilidad de otras opciones.




ALCOY dijo:


> No lo veo, Torrente y compañía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






De lo que yo decía...



Spoiler



Viendo esto, recuerdo algo que dije en su día, cuando el debate era más difícil que ahora 

Decía, entre otras cosas, que, sin descartar ninguna opción, sería interesante tener en cuenta la "_desaparición_ de la amiga de la madre de DQ", hablaba de de la Agencia y citaba el asunto sectas apocalípticas, etc., y lo enfocaba desde el punto de vista de ida voluntaria para un rato más o menos largo y posterior secuestro, o secuestro directo o cualquier otra versión, siempre teniendo en cuenta que las sectas engañan, convencen, secuestran, etc... 

Bueno, pues retomando aquello (al hilo de esto)... Y todo presuntamente supuesto... y ampliando/concretando un poco...

- Podría ser que tanto Marcela, como la madre de DQ tuvieran algo con la secta apocalíptica "La Casa de Dios". 

- "La casa de Dios" *tiene esta web/TV*, y también tienen *"El poder de la manada"*.


Ahí hay mucho hilo del que tirar, al hilo de Diana Quer o no.




A ver, Alcoy, ¿qué es lo que no ves de lo que yo decía?

Y además...

¿No es cierto que Marcela estuvo en Puebla y en Madrid como apoyo y portavoz de la madre desde el primer momento?

¿No es cierto que "desapareció de la escena" y hasta se desligó de la búsqueda públicamente y nunca más se supo sobre ella en relación con DQ?

¿No es cierto que podría tener que ver algo con la secta apocalíptica "La Casa de Dios"?

Me importa tu opinión sobre esto y me gustaría saber qué es lo que no ves; pero ¡ojo! que yo no digo que tenga nada que ver con la desaparición: no digo ni que sí, ni que no, ni todo lo contrario... ¡de momento! 

Sin pretender mezclarlo (por ahora), con la madre de DQ, Marcela, el amigo "desaparecido", la Agencia, etc... intento, como con Fausto Cabrera y familia, enunciar lo que creo que son hechos y que a mí me chirrían a la vez que no me desencajan unos con otros.




Laura Palmer dijo:


> Aquí es totalmente aplicable un principio de la criminología..... En Diana..... Lo más sencillo es lo que sucedió.Creo...



Pues sí. Pero...

Entre las opciones posibles, lo más sencillo es lo más probable (no lo seguro), después de descartar las opciones imposibles (por completar el principio)...




daphne dijo:


> Pues esto ya me encaja mucho más con la religión que puede profesar la madre. Nos decían que eran profundamente católicos y la verdad, a poco que conozcamos dicha religión, a simple vista se ve que no era muy congruente con su tipo de vida y manera de pensar. Ese positivismo rayano en el delirio y el autoengaño a todos nos resultó raro. Seguramente aplicando el filtro de "Aziz Rizkalla" por citar uno al azar, tenga mas sentido..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Y lo que es peor, si cabe: los encierros con niños, adolescentes, jóvenes, etc., con puertas y ventanas "selladas", esperando la llegada del fin del mundo; o los asuntos _moda, tráficos_, drogas, sexo, etc. Cosas que, en su mayoría, han sido juzgadas... en varios países.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:


DQ-a210717.2


Spoiler



Orden inverso (leer de abajo a arriba)





Laura Palmer dijo:


> Patricia, la chica q está en una secta, está hablando. Desde luego tiene buen aspecto y se expresa con una educació,una cordura y un discurso claro y coherente .Asusta, pq está claro q no hay vuelta atrás de momento.Cuenta q se ha entrevistado con tres consulados. Además de la embajada española y consulado, dónde se sometió voluntariamente a unos exámenes...Supongo q psiquiátricos o algo parecido. Para ella está dedicándose al tema teológico... Realmente, la familia lo tiene mal..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...









ALCOY dijo:


> Ahí está la niña con el lider sectario peruano Félix Steven Manrique Gómez, alias príncipe Gurdieff.
> 
> 
> *La familia de Patricia teme que la secta del 'Príncipe Gurdjieff' la arrastre a un suicidio colectivo*
> ...




Viendo esto, recuerdo algo que dije en su día, cuando el debate era más difícil que ahora 

Decía, entre otras cosas, que, sin descartar ninguna opción, sería interesante tener en cuenta la "_desaparición_ de la amiga de la madre de DQ", hablaba de de la Agencia y citaba el asunto sectas apocalípticas, etc., y lo enfocaba desde el punto de vista de ida voluntaria para un rato más o menos largo y posterior secuestro, o secuestro directo o cualquier otra versión, siempre teniendo en cuenta que las sectas engañan, convencen, secuestran, etc... 

Bueno, pues retomando aquello (al hilo de esto)... Y todo presuntamente supuesto... y ampliando/concretando un poco...

- Podría ser que tanto Marcela, como la madre de DQ tuvieran algo con la secta apocalíptica "La Casa de Dios". 

- "La casa de Dios" *tiene esta web/TV*, y también tienen *"El poder de la manada"*.


Ahí hay mucho hilo del que tirar, al hilo de Diana Quer o no.




Que yo sepa, sobre este caso, y si es verdad lo que me han dicho (yo me lo creo), ha contado que la vio entrar en el pasadizo desde el retrovisor derecho y que no iba a hacer declaraciones ni a exponerse ante el público. No sé nada más sobre ese y eso. Pero sobre ese y otras cosas, uf!

El otro creo que es un _artistazo_ capaz de cualquier cosa, según mi opinión.

Esa combinación no me gusta nada; aunque estoy de acuerdo con Alcoy: solo se necesitaba uno, y hay uno con muchas papeletas, pero nunca se sabe.


p.s. Hay un silencio sospechos de miedo y de saber cosillas sueltas y no querer saber ni decir nada. Ya os lo dije sobre el último día que estuve por aquella zona.







Laura Palmer dijo:


> Eso de q la vio entrar.. A veces la memoria nos engaña. recordamos cosas erróneas... Por costumbre.. Era el camino de siempre. Y a lo mejor entró... Pero muchos pasos no dió. Eso seguro.Y no vio al otro?? No era la Gran Vía eso..




Pues eso. Fue o no fue, pero ambos lo dijeron. Que pueden mentir o estar equivocados uno o los dos? Por supuesto! Pero, ¿entonces, qué? Es que me parece muy fuerte "despreciar" esos datos.





Alcoy, si te refieres a Francis, estoy de acuerdo, me chocan varias cosas que alguna vez dije de pasada:

- Me han dicho que el GC dijo a sus compañeros que vio a Francis, por el retrovisor derecho, entrando el pequeño pasadizo.

- El Negro dice que vio a Francis entrando en el pasadizo.

En teoría, el Negro estaba frente al GC o casi. 

¿Qué pasa con esto?

Por otra parte, el asunto de la UCO tampoco está claro. Creo que, aunque no sea oficialmente, no está quieta..., pero digamos que es una "suposición".


ienso:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 14:29 ----------




Laura Palmer dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Torrente!! Haré ese intento... Mira q publico en facebook... Sin problemas... Pero aquí es q no m aparecen esas opciones... No... Desistir no!!!! Yo siempre lo intento todo.... Gracias !!



Qué opciones no te aparecen? La de copiar/pegar?

Si es así. Utiliza

Para copiar:

Ctrl+C


Para pegar:

Ctrl+V






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Torrente.. No m sale... Lo intento muchas veces. Lo q más m fastidia es q a veces encuentro cosas muy interesantes y no puedo ponerlas... M da una rabia....Os lo cuento siempre de palabra, pero no es igual q si lo leeis vosotros.. Es esa si.... La primera... Gracias por las dos..Ayer por la noche con esta canción pensaba... Los desaparecidos... Son cómo esta canción.... Están.. Pero dónde.... Y a los dem@s también por compartir un sentimiento. De pena.... De pensar....Dónde están estas personas? ...Tenían una vida..



Cómo que no te sale? ¿Que tú te vas a rendir ante esta bobada? No me lo creo. Sigue intentándolo. Sí puedes, ya que al citar el mío te ha salido. Venga, vamos...

- Tienes que copiar del navegador la dirección de youtube completa:

Seleccionar

Clic derecho de ratón (sobre lo seleccionado)

Copiar



- En esta ventana de burbuja, solo y exclusivamente:

Clic derecho

Pegar

Borras la s de http s y dejas lo otro como queda sin dar espacios y sin nada más.




Mira en "Vista previa del mensaje" (pestaña derecha debajo de esta ventana).

Si lo ves bien, entonces...

Enviar respuesta



Si no lo ves bien, di lo que te pasa o envíalo de todas formas (luego borras si quieres, pero así veo lo que pasa. Lo mismo no lo ves tú por asunto de configuración, actualizaciones o algo. Venga, inténtalo.

Luego borro esto







Laura Palmer dijo:


> Para tod@s los q no pueden estar en su casa... forzadamente...Y para sus familias..... siempre esperando a q quizá vuelvan mañana..
> Vaya.... Quería poner un enlace y no se...No ha salido.... Bueno os lo escribo..... Mortail coin... Song to the siren.loud version. Para quien quiera oírla.... Lo siento... No sé ponerlos. Será pq es un teléfono y soy muy torpe.



Gracias por ese vídeo.

Solo tienes que copiar la dirección de youtube y quitar la s de http s

A ver si es este:

This Mortal Coil - Song To The Siren (loud vers.) - YouTube


Y el original. Muy buenos también los comentarios.

This Mortal Coil - Song To The Siren (Official Video) - YouTube




Me iba a ir, pero termino...

Alcoy, hay tres diferencias grandes o cuatro o más...

La ropa

La edad

La hora

El lugar y su iluminación

Entorno fiestas

El dinero

El consumo

Los contactos

La forma de ser (día y noche)

Etc., etc., etc.

Y puestos a conspiranoiar, sobre todo, muy sobre todo, Francis podía saber unas cosas y DQ otras, pero lo de Francis está ligado a un lugar muy cercano a su pueblo en el que todos (o casi todos) saben la vida y milagros de los "amigos" y el ex de la otra, pero, en general, no se sabe todo y podían sospechar que ella supiera demasiado. No veo difícil convencer a un delincuente (mejor si es extranjero) para hacer, decir o ambas cosas...





Tranquilidad, que ya lo dejo yo... 


Ah, ante la presión y el escaso éxito, algunos amigos estamos barajando la hipótesis (llamadlo conspiranoia) de cierre de casos por "suicidios" o "accidentes". Lo de cadáveres sin identificar, que los hay a montones, podría dar pie a algo así, pero está habiendo mucho muerto entre los desaparecidos. Y nos da pánico.





Helios_pc dijo:


> Otra menor desaparecida en Alicante
> MELODY CHANTAL RAMÍREZ
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Sí, llevamos unos días buenos... Están desapareciendo cada vez más.

Pongo imagen, ya que la has citado











Lo de Ángeles Zurera y el ex es muy fuerte; pero puede terminar todavía peor. Aunque se comprende mejor: al menos tenía una existencia difícil, hay pistas...

Quizá Juan Vera no lo consiga, pero no sé yo si el hijo va seguir soportándolo.

Sin embargo, como lo de Hornachos y la forma de vida de Francis y el entorno y la hora, no he conocido ningún caso. No sé si conocéis la zona. Perfectamente iluminada. Una mujer como la copa de un pino y unas tres personas dignas de investigación que ni se habla de ellas. Ayer estuve por aquella zona; no sé si fue por el calor, pero creo que la gente empieza a no querer saber, a que no se hable. Es un miedo a no se sabe qué... ¡IMPRESIONANTE!

Estoy de acuerdo en que algo está pasando: yo lo llamo "efecto contagio", pero no es solo eso.


Pues... ya que lo que mola son las tecnologías, creo que llegaremos a llevar todos... cámara espía 24 horas, de vídeo y audio, en conexión directa con un ordenador o teléfono que esté en manos de alguien fiable, etc. En un botón o bolígrafo no está mal. Algunos llevan el botón en la espalda y el bolígrafo en el bolsillo, en el bolso o en la mano. 

Conozco alguno que ha salvado la vida así, aunque la pudo perder por buscar a otros.





Dejadlos ya, cojones!, que no pueden estar en todo. Son hijos de la tecnología y están a lo suyo... Han descubierto lo que_ tododiós_, que se está mejor en el sillón con el aire acondicionado y dando a la tecla que removiendo conciencias, bosques, agua, tierra y cemento (el Método Alcoy se nos queda obsoleto, ya os lo digo)

Ahora están difundiendo y mucho la aplicación *Alercops* (la verdad es que está bien para muchos casos, ya lo pusimos más atrás). Y bien que llevan resueltos casos superalarmantes, coño. Os pongo los que nos cuentan para que no digáis que no hacen nada:

_AlertCops proporciona un canal para la atención al ciudadano con las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad (FFCCSE), y desde el lanzamiento ha dado servicio a cientos de ciudadanos en situaciones de riesgo. Algunos de los casos reales atendidos han sido:

Un ciudadano que reside en Almería ha alertado a la Policía de un caso de violencia machista, el hombre *avisó tras observar cómo agredían a una mujer en plena calle*. Avisados gracias a la aplicación, los agentes *pudieron socorrer a la mujer y finalmente detener después al presunto agresor.*

Un *senderista perdido en el monte* utilizo AlertCops para indicar la posición dónde se encontraba a la Guardia Civil y *obtener instrucciones vía chat del mejor camino de vuelta*.

Un *joven recibió ayuda* de la Policía tras sufrir *extorsiones a través de las redes sociales*.

Un *ciudadano facilitó datos* muy relevantes para *evitar una reyerta callejera* entre grupos con armas blancas._


Paciencia, que un año de estos o de aquellos llegan a que un desaparecido es un desaparecido y no responde al interrogatorio de la aplicaciones de teléfono porque los criminales actúan en un instante y no dan oportunidad de seguir el rollo.


Y que conste que no son todos así, pero son muchos lo que sí lo son. Cada día, más.


Pena por Carolina del Valle y por todos los desaparecidos; pero, sin ver justificación en ningún caso, algunos tenían una forma de vida de más público, contactos, etc.; sin embargo, es que el ambiente y la vida de Francis era tan sencillo...; pero si no tenía ni aplicaciones en el móvil ni redes sociales ni nada. Coge a los últimos que la vieron, aíslalos, aplica el Método Alcoy y déjate de historias.


Edito. Alcoy, has escrito a la vez que yo y no te leí. Estoy de acuerdo contigo. En este caso, yo no creo que los del twitter sean los criminales; de hecho creo otra cosa... Ya lo dije. Vamos a ver si se avecina ruido, si se avecinan noticias o no.







rcobrador dijo:


> Puede ser que fuera una cuenta inactiva y que la siguiera de antes?




Podría ser.

Pero esa cuenta no ha estado inactiva y, sin embargo, el twitter de DQ no la seguía. Empezó a seguirla ayer de madrugada. Si alguien ha instalado algún programa de registro de los que dije en su día o si ha hecho copias en un archivo de texto desde que vengo avisándolo, podrá comprobarlo.

En todo caso, otras observaciones previas a que haya sucedido hacían prever que sucedería, como hemos observado en este hilo. 

Y es más, supongo que habrá más cambios, si sigue las pautas de todas las demás ocasiones.







rcobrador dijo:


> Ha pasado de 533 a 534



Pues sí. Ahora la cuenta principal de twitter de Diana Quer tiene un tuit menos y ha empezado a seguir a un usuario más, que es nuevo: no lo seguía en ningún momento desde que empezamos a mirarlo, como podéis comprobar los que lo hayáis copiado, "si eso".



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2017)

MFM


Spoiler



AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.

























*A.G.C.S
‏@presidenteagcs
*
_Seguimos apoyando a @sosdesaparecido entra en nuestra web y *regístrate como piloto solidario de #drones. Todos podemos colaborar*_










*Guía de actuación con evidencias tecnológicas en casos de desaparecidos. Ver y/o descargar en pdf
*



ienso:


----------



## Shira (8 Ene 2017)

Es espeluznante. Demasiada gente, no es normal, ni es común, ni siquiera corriente. No hay explicación a todo esto.

Vivía en Tenerife hace 15 años. En la escalera del edificio de apartamentos desapareció el hijo de mi amiga. Fue visto y no visto. El niño gateaba, ni siquiera andaba, su madre estaba tendiendo la ropa en uno de los rellanos habilitados para esto. Yo estaba en la planta de abajo, la oí gritar. Corrimos escalera arriba y abajo, el niño no estaba, solo decenas de pasillos y puertas cerradas. 

Entonces chillé; Toma a mi hija, (le lancé el carricoche) voy a la plaza que hay un puesto de la Guardia Civil. ¡¡Voy a traer a la guardia civil!! Cierra la puerta del edificio (le chillé a la portera que había subido)

Teníamos un aeropuerto internacional a apenas 18 km, el Reina Sofia. Bajé las escaleras de tres en tres, iba corriendo como no recuerdo haberlo hecho en mi vida, entonces, desde cinco pisos más arriba el niño apareció. Una vecina argentina dijo que se le había metido en casa, porque tenia la puerta abierta. Era mentira, era imposible. Ese niño era un bebé.

En esos momentos, creo que mi sangre fría y rapidez fueron determinantes. Mi amiga estaba muda y temblando, paralizada. Decía que los huesos de la cabeza le crujían.

Así de rápido desaparece un niño. Jamás lo olvidaré.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ene 2017)

*paraderoborja
‏@paraderoborja
*

Un centenar de personas recuerda a Borja Lázaro en el tercer aniversario @gasteizhoy @sosdesaparecido @QSDglobal











Spoiler



*Un centenar de personas recuerda a Borja Lázaro en el tercer aniversario de su desaparición
*



La familia y amigos del fotógrafo vitoriano han convocado una emotiva concentración hoy por la tarde en la plaza de los Celedones de Oro para evitar que su caso caiga en el olvido
Un centenar de personas ha acudido hoy sábado por la tarde a la concentración convocada por la familia y amigos de Borja Lázaro para recordar al fotógrafo independiente en el tercer aniversario de su desaparición mientras viajaba por Colombia. En el emotivo acto, que ha transcurrido a partir de las 18,30 horas en la plaza de los Celedones de Oro, han participado su madre, Ana María Herreros, y su hermano, Sergio Lázaro. Ambos han estado arropados por otros allegados, como algunos amigos y muchos profesores del colegio San Prudencio, donde Borja estudió.

La familia, que sujetaba una pancarta donde se leía ‘Te esperamos Borja’ y llevaba puesta una camiseta con la imagen del fotógrafo desaparecido, ha recibido numerosas muestras de cariño de los presentes. También han asistido a la concentración la teniente de alcalde en el Ayuntamiento de Vitoria, Itziar Gonzalo, y el diputado general de Álava, Ramiro González.

A Borja se le perdió la pista la noche del 7 al 8 de enero, cuando se encontraba en un hostal de Cabo de Vela, en La Guajira, una península semidesértica al norte de Colombia. Y aún se desconoce qué le ocurrió. Había regresado allí para entregar a los indígenas de la zona las fotos en papel que había tomado de su ritual de exhumación.

Borja desapareció de un hostal de La Guajira colombiana la noche del 7 al 8 de enero de 2014

“Mi hermano nos envió las imágenes del que fue su último trabajo”, explica Sergio. “Transcurridos diez años, la tribu Wayúu desentierra los cuerpos para cortarles el pelo y limpiar los huesos antes de devolverlos a sus tumbas”. Las fotos de Borja que ilustran esta costumbre “ya se expusieron en el pub O´Connors de Vitoria hace año y medio. También hemos hablado con el Ayuntamiento para que nos ceda una sala y poder mostrarlas de nuevo, pero de momento no tenemos respuesta”.

Y es que a este ingeniero informático de 34 años le apasionaba tomar instantáneas de personas, que protagonizaban sus reportajes fotográficos de interés humano y centrados en otras culturas. “También se fue a Nepal a fotografiar a los niños de un orfanato”. Su espíritu aventurero y su gran afición le llevaron hasta Colombia, donde desapareció hace tres años.

Había regresado a La Guajira para entregar a los indígenas de la zona una copia de las fotos que había tomado de su ritual de exhumación

“Llevamos todo ese tiempo sin saber nada de lo que le sucedió. Ni siquiera podemos hacer un punto y aparte que nos ayude a sobrellevar este dolor, porque no hay ninguna pista. Vivir con esta incertidumbre es muy duro”, lamenta Sergio. Por eso, él y su familia piden al gobierno de España, “con representación en Colombia, que esté encima del caso y no permita a las autoridades de allí archivarlo o dejarlo estar”.

Desde el Ministerio de Interior “nos transmiten que están en ello, pero tampoco tenemos nada por escrito. Todos los compromisos son verbales y sólo nos dicen algo cuando nosotros se lo exigimos”, critica Sergio. A lo largo de estos tres años, “sólo hemos hablado una vez con el embajador de España en Colombia, en marzo de 2016″. Fue en el marco de “una visita que tuvimos en Madrid con el responsable de Asuntos Migratorios”.

A lo largo de estos tres años, el embajador de España en Colombia sólo ha hablado una vez con la familia de Borja

“La única información que manejamos es a través de la Ertzaintza, que se mantiene en contacto con el responsable de la investigación en La Guajira”. A este respecto, tuvieron una reunión con la policía autonómica hace dos semanas, donde se realizó una llamada a las autoridades colombianas.

“Nos han dicho que es un caso muy extraño y que no tienen ninguna pista. A pesar de que ahora existe una recompensa económica para cualquier tipo de información sobre la desaparición de Borja, nadie ha aportado ningún dato que ayude a revelar qué pasó”.

La única información que tiene la familia llega desde la Ertzaintza, que se mantiene en contacto con el responsable de la investigación en la Guajira

En cuanto al Ayuntamiento de Vitoria, “sí que nos ha ofrecido su ayuda desde el cambio de legislatura. De hecho, nos consiguió una reunión en La Zarzuela con el Rey”. En ese encuentro, que tuvo lugar en enero del año pasado, “hubo un compromiso por parte de la casa real de intentar hablar sobre la desaparición de Borja cuando estuviese en contacto con el gobierno de Colombia o incluso durante la Cumbre Iberoamericana”.

La concentración de hoy ha sido un acto reivindicativo para visibilizar el caso de Borja y que no caiga en el olvido. Pero también sentimental, “ya que nos permite sacar las emociones que llevamos dentro”, ha afirmado Igor García. Este amigo de Borja ha cantado acompañado de su guitarra la emotiva Txoria Txori, de Mikel Laboa. Esta canción constituye “un símil del espíritu aventurero e inconformista de Borja, que siempre buscaba la felicidad. Y eso fue lo que le llevó hasta Colombia”.

A la concentración han asistido familiares de otros desaparecidos españoles en el extranjero

Igor forma parte del grupo Similar Interest, que tras la concentración ha ofrecido un concierto en el pub O´Connors para completar la jornada. Además, otro amigo, Alberto Jímenez, ha leído dos sentidos relatos centrados en Borja, del que se han colgado fotografías en las paredes del bar.

Entre los asistentes a la concentración había familiares de otros desaparecidos que querían solidarizarse con el caso de Borja. Como la madre de Hugo Ferrara, un chico barcelonés que “desapareció hace algo más de dos años mientras viajaba de mochilero por Brasil”. También ha acudido la madre de otro joven bilbaíno llamado Sabino Llona, al que se le perdió la pista “en 2004 cuando iba a visitar a su hermana a Florida”, en Estados Unidos.

Y también ha participado en el acto la hermana de Miguel Ángel Santamaría, de Algorta, “que hace tiempo fue a Suecia. Nos dijeron que había muerto y nos entregaron un cadáver. Once años después, la Audiencia Nacional ha pedido una exhumación del cuerpo para identificarlo, porque no nos permitieron verlo ni existen fotos. Y todavía estamos esperando a que alguien nos diga si ese cadáver es el de mi hermano”. Todos ellos han emprendido la misma cruzada que la familia de Borja para poder saber algún día qué les ocurrió a sus seres queridos.







p.s.



Spoiler






Shira dijo:


> Es espeluznante. Demasiada gente, no es normal, ni es común, ni siquiera corriente. No hay explicación a todo esto.
> 
> Vivía en Tenerife hace 15 años. En la escalera del edificio de apartamentos desapareció el hijo de mi amiga. Fue visto y no visto. El niño gateaba, ni siquiera andaba, su madre estaba tendiendo la ropa en uno de los rellanos habilitados para esto. Yo estaba en la planta de abajo, la oí gritar. Corrimos escalera arriba y abajo, el niño no estaba, solo decenas de pasillos y puertas cerradas.
> 
> ...







Así es, *Shira*. Pero hasta que no le toca a alguien vivirlo en primera persona, es difícil de creer. Tampoco se puede imaginar el que no lo viva lo que se sufre en casos como el que viviste o similares. En fin...


Edito

*Señor Don Loco*



Spoiler



Veo que ya no estás exiliado. No sé el porqué de esta vez; pero, por el amor de Dios, que necesito unas vacaciones...

Con permiso de Jesús, modifico: "Anda, no te vayas y no peques más".

:8:






ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Ene 2017)

#RECORDAMOS #Menor #Desaparecida el 22/10/2016 en #Madrid MÓNICA XIOMARA CHIROQUE ESTAÑÁREZ #Todoytodosporencontrarla


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Ene 2017)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Ene 2017)

La Policía Nacional busca a un menor desaparecido en la zona del faro

El joven, de 17 años y vecino de Santander, envió un mensaje de despedida
El helicóptero del 112 ha rastreado la zona, sin éxito por el momento

La Policía Nacional busca a un menor desaparecido en la zona del faro . eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (9 Ene 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ene 2017)

*SeñorDonLoco*, gracias.

Oye, ¿podrías poner el D.E.P. o el aplauso, según proceda, para facilitar la info y el recuento cuando desaparezca la imagen? Más gracias.




DQ-a210717.3


Spoiler



Orden inverso (leer de abajo a arriba)


Sobre Francis mosquea la peor de las señales: el silencio de todos. Este caso ha sido comentado en todas partes de Extremadura. Pues este fin de semana preguntando/comentando en quioscos conocidos e incluso a gente de medios, así como por casualidad, y todo el mundo hace un gesto, lanza algún tipo de uf! y no quiere hablar nada.

Ese silencio compartido es más que mosqueante. Será el calor, que por aquellas tierras hace mucho y más.



Volviendo al caso Diana Quer.

Apto solo para personas poco sensibles a que los demás opinen diferente.


Si el twitter principal de DQ sigue la misma secuencia de siempre, se avecina alguna novedad mediática. Lo aviso para los que quieran comprobar los movimientos en los próximos días.





A ver...

Parece que el padre de la niña a la que cuidaba Francis, según dijo a sus compañeros, el Guardia Civil, vio a Francis por el retrovisor meterse en el callejón de vuelta a casa.

El negro también.

Nadie dice (por lo menos a mí) si el Guardia Civil y el negro se vieron. Están tardando en hacer un careo entre esos dos y la mujer gitana del G.C. (pongo intencionadamente la etnia y sin menosprecio).

Por cierto, el GC no quiere hacer declaraciones, ni está ni se le espera. Y a su mujer, yo al menos no la he visto.

Ahora se comenta que Francis no cuidaba a la niña, excepto en situaciones precisas (enfermedad de familiar o algo así), sino que eran amigos y se iban los tres a casa de Francis. En otras ocasiones escuché que todos los días llevaba la niña al coche del padre sobre las 11 de la noche. Esto despertó suspicacias sobre qué hacía la madre mientras tanto, y el padre cuando no estaba de guardia; también, sobre esas horas en días de colegio, etc. Ahora parece que esto ha cambiado.

Y ahí lo dejo.

A mí, visto lo visto, me parecen bien las palabras de la delegada. Toda una provocación para el público. Tranquilidad para otros y relajación. No sé si me explico, pero es algo así como lo de la UCO.

Ahora bien, la crueldad por la ineptitud y la torpeza o cosas peores en su máximo exponente.






ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero el "Método Alcoy" en plan "Principito" y algo más: "Aquí está tu cordero", ¿cantas, borreguito, y podrás volver a ver tu rosa o prefieres el matadero?

Sobre las cosas que decir, me parecen bien, pero añadiría la cría de cuervos y soltarlos a la vez que los perros, en el primer momento. Pero vamos, que el señor Zoido, que se crió a 80 kilómetros de Hornachos, bien podría haber dado la talla en este caso. No sé si algunos extremeños que les dieron de comer se lo perdonarán.

Pero vamos, que si quieres que le escribamos una carta, "mi pluma" está a tu disposición, aunque creo que no la necesitas. Pero no nos van hacer ni puto caso. Eso sí, llegar, llegaría, eh?

Estoy hasta los cojones de que un caso como este no se haya resuelto en las primeras 24 horas. Y ahora andan pidiendo que intervenga la UCO y dejan que lo pidan... ¡jooodeeeer!; bueno, bueno, ahí lo dejo, que me pongo de muy mala leche con este caso.







daphne dijo:


> qué casualidad con los apellidos, no??
> 
> Y desaparecen en situaciones similares... Qué está pasando??




Son familiares.

Pudo ser un asunto familiar o una confusión, pero también pudo ser que el segundo supiera o estuviera indagando más de lo que algunos quisieran.

Hablando de desaparecidos, por Internet u otras vías, es fácil olvidar lo que tantas veces hemos repetido: *ante una desaparición forzosa no resuelta, los criminales siguen sueltos y mucho de lo que se diga, se haga o se anuncie públicamente será utilizado a su favor*, como lo es el que se vean acorralados y tantas otras situaciones que se dicen y/o se viven a la ligera.


De ahí que, por parte de algunos familiares, medios de comunicación y las FFyCCS, *las acciones importantes no se conozcan públicamente, ni siquiera de los que realmente intervienen*. Bueno, excepto en Galicia, que, en general, se va "cantando" en directo lo que se quiere "cantar" y "se canta" como sentencia.







Bocanegra dijo:


> Comentario de ese enlace:
> 
> Sara 29/05/2017 17:41
> Falta muchas información por dar como por ejemplo que Francisca se medicaba con ansiolíticos, que tiene un marido que sólo trabaja y bebe a diario sin echar ni una mano en casa, que ya anteriormente se había desorientado trás un funeral al que acudió, que estaba muy cansada de ser la criada de todos...
> ...



No digo que sea el mismo coche que se pueda relacionar con Francis. Pero me refiero a un coche que he citado más atrás (está identificado, con sus ocupantes viviendo la vida loca), que hace seguimientos en Extremadura a mujeres tanto por pueblos como por ciudades y por carreterillas comarcales solitarias, normalmente por la noche, cuando estas vuelven del trabajo o van a trabajar a ciertos trabajos que o les quedan lejos o es cosa de horario por turnos; que yo sepa después de las 22 y no sé hasta qué horas y desde las 5:30 o así. En general, siguen a mujeres que tienen un horario aproximado de salida de su casa.

Por otra parte, a la señora del comentario (o lo que sea, que vaya usted a saber con el anonimato) le aplicaba yo el Método Alcoy a la voz de ya!


*Alcoy*

_Torrente, yo veo escenarios distintos en Chavero y en Francisca...
Chavero fue tomada de su casa sin violencia y eso casi siempre conduce a conocidos..._

Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Conozco bastante bien aquellas tierras y bastante de su gente y la diferencia es abismal; en este caso, ya puede decir la judicial de Zafra lo que quiera: si dijo que volvía a hacer la cena a su hijo es que volvía, claro que sí.

En el caso Chavero la cosa cambia bastante: parece que tenía amigos poco recomendables, de los que no se habla.






ALCOY dijo:


> Ha estallado la bomba deportiva en el caso Francisca Cadenas,
> 
> http://www.interviu.es/reportajes/articulos/el-ultimo-que-vio-a-francisca-cadenas-fue-el-negro
> 
> ...






Que yo sepa, ni el negro del artículo viaja en el coche al que me refiero, ni el coche es el descrito en el artículo.

En lo demás que dices, de acuerdo.






_quién coño va a estar ahí enmedio de ese pasaje o controlando el acceso a ese pasaje un martes por la noche en un pueblecito a menos que viva ahí'?_



¿Un par de personas en un coche con matrícula exacta que se dedica por la noche a seguir mujeres en Extremadura por pueblecitos y carreteras comarcales, por ejemplo?

¿O alguien, que no tiene el porqué ser distinto, ya que el mismo coche estuvo allí, que en un paraje casi igual (puente bajo la vía) ha violado hace poco a entre 3 y 5 mujeres de edades similares a la de Francisca?

¿Que esto y mucho más lo saben las FFyCCS?

SÍ, pero tres cojones les importa (o cuatro).


PRESUNTAMENTE O SUPUESTAMENTE TODO LO DICHO...





*Alcoy*, una pregunta sobre algo que se me escapa y que me llama la atención.

¿Tú sabes el porqué de que los helicópteros del Infoex hayan intervenido en casi todos los casos de desaparecidos en Extremadura, incluyendo el de Francisca, y no lo hayan hecho en el de Manuela?

Y sobre la búsqueda, vamos, que como confiemos en que lo resuelvan los CCyFFS y los jueces vamos listos. Desde el 15 de mayo saben datos muy concretos de movimientos sospechosos en la zona a los que deberían haber aplicado ya el Método Alcoy, pero siguen campando a sus anchas por Extremadura; bueno, pensemos en que sean datos erróneos porque si no, la van a cagar... 




Lo de combatirlas en las urnas no me entra en la cabeza. 

Las FFCCS siguen a su bola, con sueldos miserables; muchos de ellos, "malvendidos" al mejor postor, inamoviblemente dependientes de las urnas de hace casi medio siglo y de los jueces y fiscales que aplican a su manera las leyes de los politicastros de turno, a los que tres cojones les importa lo que haya salido en las urnas.

Bueno, en el caso Francisca _supongo_ que hay alguna pista-seguimiento bastante fiable (si no me equivoco). ¿Tiene esa pinta, no?  Así que creo que es mejor no dejarlo, pero sin demasiada presión; lo peor es que mientras tanto pueda suceder lo peor, si no ha sucedido ya, o que caiga alguna más. ¡Qué desesperación!

Por otra parte, el interés por los desaparecidos es muy minoritario y sobre una minoría de desaparecidos. Somos más de morbo y de odio y enfrentamientos y esas cosas. ¡Humanidad, divino tesoro, por los cojones!


OFF TOPIC (quizá)


Dejo lo siguiente, por si le interesa a alguien que pase aquí...

*Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*En enero de 2017, hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión. 

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*. POST en este mismo hilo: 3 entradas



Para los que no quieran hacer clic en esos enlaces, pongo una pequeña muestra de lo que hay en ellos...


















ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2017)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2017)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (10 Ene 2017)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (11 Ene 2017)

Sosdesaparecidos recuerda que siguen desaparecidos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




*Fundación ANAR
‏@FundacionANAR*

*#FundaciónANAR y @sosdesaparecido alertan de la gravedad de la publicación de falsas alertas de menores desaparecidos en redes sociales*










DQ-a210717.4


Spoiler



Orden inverso (leer de abajo a arriba)


Sobre Diana Quer, que yo sepa, es el único caso de desaparecida en el que nadie hace búsquedas ni pancartas ni nada de nada. Bueno, tenemos como referente parcial a Patricia tras saber sus familiares y las FFCCS que se había presentado en el consulado, como dijimos más atrás (un caso de ahora mismo). Luego, a mí me encaja que sea una desaparecida, pero menos; aunque no sé qué es peor... 





Liberta dijo:


> para Buster y Torrente
> «Lo que la verdad esconde», la serie documental que desmonta los mitos del caso Asunta




Gracias, Liberta. A ver si tienen narices para dejar claro que no hay ni una sola prueba de que Asunta estuviera en la casa de Teo el día de su muerte..., o que la niña, si fue drogada cuando dicen, lo fue cuando no estaba con sus padres, o que la madre también fue drogada entre febrero y julio, entre otras muchas cosas. Luego ya si nos explican lo del portátil volador de Basterra o el semen viajero de Jaramillo entonces podremos empezar a hablar de cosas importantes. Ya veremos.


Aprovecho para poner una cosa por si le interesa a alguien y por si alguien no lo conoce...



*Alertcops *

Aplicación para móviles: alertas de seguridad instantánea, notificadas a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (FFCCSE), que indican el tipo de alerta propia u observada, señalando la posición geográfica de forma automática.

AlertCops












Sobre lo que vengo diciendo en cuanto a rarezas del caso de twitter EN VARIAS CUENTAS (de DQ, Telmus, Nissa, etc.), ESPECIALMENTE en la del primo de DQ (o mejor, de los primos), tal como he puesto en post anteriores, junto con el inexplicable silencio de los padres y mediático, unido al aparentemente injustificado sobreseimiento temporal del sumario, unido a la exposición del juez en cuanto a asuntos no cerrados y que siga la investigación...; ya que no parece que nadie se moje en opinar sobre lo que todo esto podría significar, cito un caso de hoy mismo... 

Según un comunicado de hoy de la familia, aunque no transcendiera y hayan mantenido silencio, *Patricia Aguilar* (desaparecida el 7 de enero de 2017) *se presentó en el consulado español de Perú, por lo que el caso de su DESAPARICIÓN se archivó* judicialmente de forma temporal.

En la actualidad, según el mismo comunicado, *ante la posibilidad de una manipulación sobre esta chica, se ha vuelto a reabrir judicialmente el caso*.



Spoiler



Si queréis ver más sobre este caso, pongo enlace debajo


*COMUNICADO OFICIAL DE LA FAMILIA DE PATRICIA
*







*Según este comunicado de la familia, aunque no transcendiera y hayan mantenido silencio, Patricia Aguilar se presentó en el consulado español de Perú, por lo que el caso de su DESAPARICIÓN se archivó judicialmente de forma temporal.

En la actualidad, según el mismo comunicado, ante la posibilidad de una manipulación sobre esta chica, se ha vuelto a reabrir judicialmente el caso.*

MÁS en spoiler del siguiente post y en las fechas previas a esa aclaración...

*Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas
*



No es que yo crea que a DQ se la llevara una secta (ni sí ni no), pero *sí creo que el comportamiento judicial, mediático, familiar, de las cuentas de twitter y del primo (lo que he dicho de borrar la búsqueda de su twitter y lo que vine diciendo sobre su desaparición de las RRSS) encajaría con que sepan y tengan pruebas de que DQ está viva en algún sitio* (podría ser que estuviera muerta, pero mejor me encaja que tengan pruebas de que está viva, por el comportamiento judicial, etc., calcado al del caso Patricia)...





ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo sí veo los vídeos que pones. Supongo que si no los ves en el foro y en otras web puede ser porque no tengas activado/actualizado el flash player.



Spoiler



Si usas Chrome, puedes mirarlo en el enlace siguiente...

Activar Flash Player para Google Chrome


Si utilizas Mozilla Firefox, cuidado con las incompatibilidades, yo elegiría en este enlace...

https://helpx.adobe.com/es/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-firefox.html

En esos enlaces es muy rápido y fácil de resolver...










ALCOY dijo:


> Torrente, recuerda el caso EVA BLANCO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Por supuesto, *Alcoy*. Es por ese caso y otros muchos como ese (la mayoría) por lo que no descarto esa opción tampoco. De hecho, de ser los investigadores y/o el padre y con todo el dinero del mundo,* si no tuviera certeza de otra cosa, habría removido cielos y tierras de la zona, incluyendo casas, bosques, ríos mares y los cimientos y paredes de las obras y reformas de aquellos momentos*.

Fíjate, salvando las distancias, en que la recientemente asesinada que puse hace unos cuantos post era madre de una asesinada en circunstancias muy parecidas a las que dices. O sea que sí, que no es descartable ni mucho menos.

Pero no dejan de extrañarme ciertos comportamientos, teniendo en cuenta las costumbres, sobre todo, de los jóvenes. Lo del primo me sorprende (o no); más, si lo comparo con *el otro primo*, del que ya hablé en su momento (estaban juntos allende los mares cuando sucedió todo), que todavía no ha borrado algunas de las conversaciones que ambos se traían con Egea de EP, por ejemplo. 

Que esta gente no es normal (de norma) ya lo sabemos, que los investigadores han tenido un comportamiento extraño es evidente, que lo del juez/jueces del caso clama al cielo, por supuesto; pero que lo que se dice no es, eso es siempre. Por lo tanto, sí, puede ser un "Eva Blanco", pero con muchas rarezas alrededor (las que se observan y/o se cuentan y las que no).






Looli dijo:


> No sé Torrente, lo de los tuits no acabo de entenderlo.. me hago mayor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Venga, me repito...  
Yo creo que cualquier cosa es posible. Lo vengo diciendo y manteniendo desde el primer día. Me inclino por trata de personas (no necesariamente de blancas), con previo convencimiento y marcha temporal voluntaria que terminaría mal, como que se fuera con la intención de "pillar" algo, a echar un polvo, a Madrid, sin permiso, etc. Desde la Gurtel a Narcos con mayúsculas hay un amplio abanico de opciones muy próximas a DQ que serían posibles para avalar esto. Pero no descarto depredadores internáuticos, de a pie, de la zona o de donde sea. 

Lo que sí sé es que desde los follacabras de montañas lejanas a los más pijos de Pozuelo usan la mensajería anónima de las RRSS y de las web propias.

Me inclino, y lo he dicho cientos de veces, por que DQ está muerta o retenida contra su voluntad. Luego, *si alguien usara sus antiguas RRSS* (habiendo campo abierto para usar otras), supongo que *sería para hacerse pasar por ella o para negociar*. Pero no descarto que pueda estar viva y por voluntad propia (aunque esto me chirría más), lo que llevaría a poder *usar la mensajería privada, sin dejar huella, de sus antiguas RRSS, como twitter, para dar fe de que es ella* y usar otras para uso más habitual (algunas de sus RRSS antiguas, incluidas cuentas de twitter, no han sufrido ninguna modificación). Lo que pasa es que no hay interés mediático en esto, y supongo las razones, pero no tengo datos que lo avalen y no lo voy a decir.

Pero* esto del primo* es otra cosa. Es haber sido muy activo buscándola. Desaparecer de Internet, cuando es hiperactivo por trabajo, estar desaparecido cinco meses, volver y mantener la búsqueda de su prima sin borrarla, pero sin poner más; y, al cabo de unos días de su vuelta, borrar todo lo que signifique búsqueda de su prima, borrar todas las imágenes de búsqueda. Fíjate en que no es no hacer nada y dejar que se vaya hacia abajo, *es molestarse en BORRAR la búsqueda de su prima*, cuando tenía seguidores y seguía y puntualizaba y hacía aclaraciones a muchos de los periodistas dedicados al caso DQ.

Mucho de esto lo puedes ver pinchando en los enlaces que he puesto antes de que desaparezcan de la caché también, que desaparecerán, si no me equivoco, como sucedió con lo que puse en su día del facebook de búsqueda. En fin...





Enmas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vale, lo de la foto sí; y lo otro del fútbol si quieres, también. Pero a mí, en este hilo, me interesa lo que *el primo de DQ ha borrado sobre la búsqueda de Diana* y cómo queda constancia de Diana en su muro.

Es tan simple como hacer click en el enlace antiguo y en el actual. ¿Nada que decir sobre ello? Para mí *es acojinantemente acojinante que su primo deje de buscar en sus RRSS y que borre todo lo que buscó, incluyendo borrado de carteles, conversaciones con periodistas, etc*.

Para los interesados... Ver algo de ello en dos click antes de que desaparezca todo...

ACTUAL

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


ANTERIOR, en caché (hasta hace pocos días)

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*







Piterwas dijo:


> Adreugeney......




::::



Perdón, pero lo voy a repetir para ver juntos mi original y tu análisis..., que no se diga...


*ORIGINAL*

Aviso para si quieren evitar leerlo los que se molestan con esto... 

AHORA VOY A PONER COSAS DE MIS ELUCUBRACIONES TUITERAS.



Además de seguir con el facebook de búsqueda de DQ cerrado, después de volver a utilizar el twitter, *el primo de Diana Quer ha borrado de twitter todas las imágenes y referencias a la desaparición y búsqueda de su prima*; y de su muro ha borrado esto:


Buscamos a #DianaQuer, #desaparecida el 22 de Agosto en Pobra Do Caramiñal, A Coruña. Cualquier #Información ➡ +34 981167800




Pero ha añadido en su muro esto:

*#NuncaDejesDeCreer #NoLoPuedenEntender #DianaQuer
*


Se puede comprobar todavía:

ACTUAL

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


ANTERIOR, en caché (hasta hace pocos días)


*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


Supongo que para alguien más esto significará algo.



*ANÁLISIS de Enmas
*




Enmas dijo:


> #NuncaDejesDeCreer #NoLoPuedenEntender son los hashtag que utilizaron los aficionados del Atleli, para contestar al #DecidmeQueSeSiente de los madridistas, el miércoles durante el partido. JCQ es colchonero, así que tanto para él como para los aficionados del Atletí sin duda significará mucho. Fueron TT gran parte del día.
> De nada.



Mira, en algo estamos de acuerdo, aunque no los puso hoy (ah, ni esta semana), NI EN UN TUIT (por lo de TT), SINO EN SU MURO. Si ese es todo tu análisis sobre lo que he puesto, pues GRACIAS, igualmente. Ah, y gracias por no citarme para no molestar :Aplauso:







Looli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues sí, y suena raro que estuviera enviando whatsapp al feriente. De ser cierto, sería diferente al del gitano, claro... Interesante la explicación final sobre el correo a SOS.



Aviso para si quieren evitar leerlo los que se molestan con esto... 

AHORA VOY A PONER COSAS DE MIS ELUCUBRACIONES TUITERAS.



Además de seguir con el facebook de búsqueda de DQ cerrado, después de volver a utilizar el twitter, *el primo de Diana Quer ha borrado de twitter todas las imágenes y referencias a la desaparición y búsqueda de su prima*; y de su muro ha borrado esto:


Buscamos a #DianaQuer, #desaparecida el 22 de Agosto en Pobra Do Caramiñal, A Coruña. Cualquier #Información ➡ +34 981167800




Pero ha añadido en su muro esto:

*#NuncaDejesDeCreer #NoLoPuedenEntender #DianaQuer
*


Se puede comprobar todavía:

ACTUAL

*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


ANTERIOR, en caché (hasta hace pocos días)


*Juan Carlos Moreno 
@JcMQuer*


Supongo que para alguien más esto significará algo.








ALCOY dijo:


> No me salen los vídeos...
> 
> 
> Who Died in the McCann's Apartment? - YouTube
> ...




Supongo que te refieres a estos tres:


Kate McCann's 'Killer Look' (3.07) - Rare Footage Amsterdam June 7th 2007 - YouTube



Madeleine 10 years on: ANOTHER 48 QUESTIONS that need to be answered! - YouTube



Discrepancies: Who was crying Tuesday night? Madeleine ? - YouTube


Para que salgan esos enlaces en youtube...



Spoiler



En esta ventana, pega directamente la URL (dirección) del vídeo de youtube; borra la *s* de http*s*, dejando *http:* (y todo lo demás como estaba)





Bastantes vídeos de *HiDeHo* o *HiDeHo4*, etc. están censurados en youtube. A otros les ponen espacios raros y cosas así.

Los ha subido y/o está subiendo en 

*HiDeHo4 - Dailymotion*






*OFF TOPIC O ALGO*


*
D.E.P.
Editorial Tamaulipas‏ 
@ETamaulipas


Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando … @sosdesaparecido #Tamaulipas

*









*
Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando
*
ESTADO | 2017-05-11 |

Cd. Victoria, Tam.- El Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en Ciudad Victoria, informó este jueves la muerte de la Dirigente de este organismo en el municipio de San Fernando Miriam Elisabeth Rodríguez Martínez.

Mediante un comunicado emitido por esta grupo de familiares de personas desaparecidas en el estado, se dio a conocer que el miércoles 10 de mayo un grupo de personas ingresaron a su domicilio para quitarle la vida.

"Miriam era una señora prospera propietaria de un negocio, elegante que contrastaba con la dureza y firmeza en sus argumentos es decir no se andaba en las ramas, quien como muchos sufrió el secuestro de su hija, su coraje y gran tenacidad, sin apoyo alguno de las autoridades, logró detener a los secuestradores de su hija y ella misma los entregó a las autoridades, se la pasaba a diario en los juzgados para impedir que salieran de la cárcel", se leyó en el comunicado.

Se comentó que la mujer quien fue asesinada también con sus propias investigaciones logró encontrar los restos de su hija.

Guillermo Gutiérrez Riestra afirmó que algunos de los 29 fugados fueron quienes asesinaron a su hija, por lo quieres solicitaron protección directa del Gobierno del Estado pero esta se le fue negada.

Hace unos días la compañera Miriam había participado con un grupo de su colectivo de san Fernando en la MARCHA CONTRA LA LEY DE VICTIMAS TRUCO ley que deja fuera a los colectivos en las decisiones fundamentales de las víctimas en Tamaulipas.

El asesinato de la líder del colectivo de desaparecidos en San Fernando representa una amenaza a los representantes de colectivos, y defensores de derechos humanos.

"Advertimos, una posible escalada, de actos cobardes como estos, por lo que les pedimos la más amplia solidaridad y condena de este asesinato, el Estado por omisión no ha sido capaz de enfrentar este y todos los asesinatos que en cadena suceden en Tamaulipas, la sociedad y sus organizaciones son las únicas capaces de revertir estos actos".


*Nuestra más firme condena a este y a todos los crímenes.
*

*D.E.P.*


*Pena!*







rcobrador dijo:


> Encuentran huesos cerca de la casa de Manuela Chavero,




No sé cómo va eso, ni estoy en donde pueda ver vídeos ni tv, pero me dicen que es de vergüenza ajena el espectáculo, al margen de que los resultados puedan ser unos u otros.

Según vecinos de la zona, los ganaderos suelen quemar restos de animales muertos y enterrar las cabezas para que no se identifiquen; de esta manera pueden seguir cobrando la subvención por ellos y evitan una investigación sanitaria en todo el "rebaño". Además, evitan que los cuervos acudan a la zona y se descubra. Textualmente me dice un amigo de la zona:* "No contaban con que hay carroñeros mediáticos más peligrosos que los cuervos"*. 

En realidad, mi razón de escribir en este momento es otra... No sé, pero parece que habrían dicho y nadie ha contradicho *en Antena 3 que Manuela Chavero es la única desaparecida en la actualidad en Extremadura*. Hay muchos desaparecidos en Extremadura. *Solo en esta semana, 3 desaparecidos en Extremadura y no por Alzheimer, que conste (Coria, Plasencia y Hornachos)*.



p.s. ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre el adiestramiento de cuervos para soltarlos en el momento de la desaparición de una persona? Creo que los cuervos son más diligentes y efectivos que los carroñeros de despacho y cámara, va a resultar una minucia lo de "cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos".






daphne dijo:


> ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de Espejo Público - Eduardo Madina: "¡Basta ya de insultos!, ni Javier Fernández ni Susana Díaz se merecen esto"
> 
> 2:26:45 y 2.28.40 Impagable reacción de Techi cuando le nombran a Diana




Sí, impresionante. Mira que no disimular siquiera con el consabido "Lo importante es encontrar a Diana"...


Pero no menos impagable es la reacción de la amiga de la madre (no recuerdo el nombre) cuando oye hablar de Fausto en el vídeo que ha puesto Cometa...




Cometa dijo:


> ANTENA 3 TV | SOS Desaparecidos informa a la Policía de tres nuevos sospechosos de la desaparición de Diana Quer
> 
> Que sean nuevos para SOS Desaparecidos o para EP no quiere decir que lo sean para la investigación.
> 
> ...




Pues eso, impresionante.

Por cierto, al hilo de la indignación que dices, en Extremadura están desapareciendo muchas personas en los últimos días. ¡Silencio mediático!

Ah, y sobre SOS, ademas de las rarezas, creo que hay cosas buenas, entre ellas que difunden las búsquedas muy pronto y se encargan de desenlazar las imágenes cuando el caso está resuelto, por lo que los que las difunden en otros sitios no tienen que estar tan pendientes de desenlazar o señalar que se ha resuelto como con las demás organizaciones.






ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (11 Ene 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2017)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING ‏@sosdesaparecido
*

*En el 2016 y Gracias a vuestra difusión ¡ Alerta Desaparecido ! 31 Personas han sido Localizadas 
#sosdesaparecidos #Desaparecido*










*GRACIAS POR LO QUE NOS TOQUE A LOS BURBUJOS*






somadivloon dijo:


> Por la zona de alicante desaparece muchísima gente "últimamente", incluso a pares el mismo día en varias ocasiones y para rizar el rizo hasta alguno compartían discapacidad.
> Hay que acabar con esto.



Claro que hay que acabar con esto; pero mientras no acabemos con la impunidad de los jueces y de los fiscales, mientras no sean sancionados por sus culpas, errores, etc., creo que es imposible.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo: desaparece mucha gente en toda España, especialmente, creo que aumentan mucho los desaparecidos en la zona de la comunidad valenciana (no solo en Alicante). Lo de la discapacidad a mí me lleva a un grado de conspiranoia no apto para este hilo, pero sí... Una pena.




DQ-a210717.5


Spoiler



Orden inverso (leer de abajo a arriba)

Abtenerse de leer lo que está en gris las personas sensibles a mis hipótesis tuiteras...

Nuevamente noticias "nuevas" y nuevamente cambios en el* twitter*. 

De ahora mismo... Esto es solo para el que lo quiera observar en directo o tenga interés (repito que, para el que no use los programas adecuados, con copiar y pegar en un archivo de texto es suficiente para comprobarlo)...

Como decíamos el 25 de abril... 

*VER en DQ2604 SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas
*

*y tienen que ver con nuevos acontecimientos o noticias importantes*


Pues eso... Esta vez ha empezado por seguir a uno más con el que se podrían intercambiar mensajes directos en privado, ver si han leído otros, etc. (seguía a *532* y sigue a *533*); la evolución ya se verá... Os recuerdo que en la mensajería directa de twitter ya se ve la marca azul de leído si se lee, lo mismo que en whatsapp.


Por otra parte, yo tampoco sé a qué juegan el de SOS y los de Espejo Público, aunque hipótesis hay para dar y regalar. Desde el momento en que DQ desapareció con el rey cerca, el CNI y todas las FFSS en alerta, una operación antidroga en la zona, fiestas, etc... no puedo evitar relacionarlo con el caso Asunta, con operación antiterrorista y fiestas próximas, con fauna narcoputeira, con la marina mercante, con aduanas, con narcotráfico y tráfico de personas, con amigos de vida dudosa y con semen viajero o no entre Madrid y Galicia (anda el juego).


_Edito por el dichoso enlace..._



daphne dijo:


> Gracias, Torrente.
> 
> Pues es curioso lo que comentas de las fotos de Interviú, porque en cualquier caso lo que está claro es que las letras están orientadas hacia la parte frontal del cuerpo, y eso sólo es posible si el tatuaje está en su costado derecho. Si en las fotos que citas las letras no tienen efecto espejo, es que algo está manipulado aquí o allá..
> 
> ...




Pues eso, que si, como dijimos aquí entonces, estaba descartado por la altura (unos 10 cm más alta Diana, creo recordar) y si el tatuaje estuviera en el otro costado (aunque no es necesario) y teniendo ADN de Diana, ¿qué pinta esa investigación en Francia, de ser cierta? Si es mentira, peor me lo pones. ¿Qué intentan? En la revista han aprovechado para meter justo ese falso SOS de "Soy Diana..." que puse más atrás; aclaran que siguiendo lo normal para localizar desde donde se puso, los investigadores estuvieron en casa del individuo autor en Canarias. 

El tatuaje de la revista está en el costado derecho, cerca del centro, nada que ver con el de la agencia o el de la imagen de la izquierda.

También hablan en la revista de Fausto, y de que el novio de V. se desplazó a Madrid el día antes en avión...

Dicen una frase, de pasada, en la que dan por supuesto (rotundo) que el del "Morena, ven aquí" era un feriante.

Por cierto, luego veré lo que dices de Espejo P.




Por partes...

*daphne*

_Sobre el tatuaje de Diana:

- yo siempre he pensado que lo tenía en su lado derecho. Supongo que tanto selfie en el espejo confunde. Me baso fundamentalmente en la foto de la agencia y en la que sale de fondo cuando el padre fue a la tv._


Pues me acaban de regalar la Interviú y ahí lo tiene en la derecha. Para mí sería clave en cuanto a si lo de la hipótesis de que fuera la chica del bosque francés. Yo creía que lo tenía en la izquierda. Creo que lo dijo la hermana o la amiga o alguien. Algunos próximos lo dicen así (creo).


_- la caligrafía de "courage" de la foto de su tatuaje de la cuenta de twitter y de la foto exhibida de fondo en la visita del Sr. Quer a EP, en mi opinión y aunque muy parecidas, no coinciden_

En la mía tampoco coinciden.

_- ¿Tiene Diana más tatuajes? En las fotos en las que posa en triquini en una terraza, se ve parcialmente un pequeñito tatuaje en la base del pecho izquierdo. (Si alguien puede poner fotos de todo esto se lo agradezco. Admito mi falta de pericia al respecto)_

Sí, Diana tiene más tatuajes. Al menos el de la huella de una pisada de perro en el pecho izquierdo (creo).

Para poner imágenes que ya están subidas a Internet, mira el spoiler...



Spoiler



- Sobre la imagen, botón derecho, *copiar dirección de la imagen*.

En esta ventana de escribir en el foro...

- *Clic en el dibujo de la montaña* y el sol (si lee el puntero, verás que pone "Insertar Imagen"). Se despliega una pestaña. Ahí, *quitas lo que hay* y *pegas la dirección* de la imagen que llevabas. *Aceptar*.


Puedes probar si te sale mirando la "Vista previa del mensaje" (pestaña de debajo de esta ventana).

También para hacer cualquier cosa que haga otro en el foro, si le das a "Citar", ves cómo lo ha hecho y lo copias si quieres. Luego, si no quieres responder, te vas hacia atrás y listo...

Ya sé que he dicho evidencias que seguro que conoces, pero por si acaso alguien...



_Y en otro orden de cosas, hoy en Espejo público ha salido Techi Cabrera (!?) para contar una historia de que le habían vendido un perrito enfermo tras pagar un pastizal y su periplo por los vipveterinarios para curarlo... Muy raro todo, pero mucho más la actitud de ella, muy muy nerviosa (los colaboradores le han instado a la calma varias veces) y mirando hacia abajo mucho rato. Y tablas no le faltan, que lleva ya muchos platós con mucha película contada..._


Esto confirmaría lo que os decía sobre los nervios de la familia Cabrera y tal. Estoy viendo una recopilación sobre lo dicho sobre Fausto por Matamoros, Lidia y uno que no sé quién es (Gustavo?). Muy fuerte.


p.s. Pues sí, *Laura*, y así casi todos los días libres y ratos libres del trabajo; y siento mucho lo que sea que te haya tocado.





*Laura*, entre *Alcoy* y tú habéis conseguido que mi chica me pida que veamos un trozo de Sálvame que me lo tiene buscado. ¡Cualquiera se opone! Aunque a mí se me perdone por el asunto Fausto (que no sé qué tiene que ver con Sálvame; yo lo conozco de otros ambientes más naturales que los televisivos), no sé si yo os perdonaré echar la noche en ver lo que sea que vea. No es que no sepa nada de ese programa, no; tengo entendido que de gente de vida dudosa no está escaso; es como lo de las redes sociales a las que aquí se le hace mucho asco, pero el pastón que cobran algunos por pateárselas no creo que sea sin razón de ser.

Mi postura está clara desde el principio: Método Alcoy junto con lo demás, incluyendo las tecnologías varias. Otros solo quieren una cosa, pero se basan en el teléfono para todo... No lo comprendo, pero tampoco me importa demasiado: *Diana Quer no deja de ser un simple caso más*, aunque sea sobre el que hay abierto hilo de actualidad.

*Hay demasiados desaparecidos, demasiados asesinados*. Sinceramente, y con perdón: *¡estoy hasta los cojones de tibiezas y de jueces y fiscales que cumplen e interpretan a su manera las leyes elaboradas por los ineptos políticos vividores de tocar un botón!* ¡Qué hartura, Diossss!

Ya que se habla de desaparecidas inglesas, voy a resumir *dos ejemplos de los muchos que que me han tocado directamente* para que se entienda un poco mi implicación a la vez que mi hartazgo:

- *Niño desaparecido de 10 años*. Buscamos y rebuscamos (silencio mediático). Al cabo de bastante tiempo apareció colgado de un árbol en la plaza del pueblo. Nadie vio nada. Sentencia: suicidio.

- Poco después. *Niña de 5 años*, desaparecida en mis narices (a mi espalda). Unos 10 meses desaparecida. Amiguita de mi hermana pequeña que estaban jugando juntas en un parque al que llevé a mi hermana. Sus padres amigos de los míos. Por mi experiencia y amistad me impliqué... Lo peor de la experiencia fue que los secuestradores (por dinero) la tenían en un monte; eran el padre y el hermano de un alumno mío. Se descubrió por una comida en conservas que no se comía en su casa y que los secuestradores compraban en cantidad significativa, coincidiendo que era una de las preferidas de la desaparecida. Tres meses en la cárcel; enfermos mentales y a casa en vigilancia que ni lo era. Silencio mediático.

- De Anabel Segura no voy a contar mi experiencia directa porque entonces yo era muy joven y no tenía ninguna parte que decidir, pero también ¡manda cojones! entre primos y no primos...

Que no me toquen los cojones con bobadas de gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es esto...

Así que voy a ver Sálvame... y que se me perdone.




Una pregunta sobre "*Courage*", a ver si me podéis ayudar. No, no me refiero a la_ pseudosecta_ católica antiLGTB (¿o sí?). Me refiero al tatuaje de Diana Quer. Yo pensaba que lo tenía en el costado izquierdo; pero parece que, en el artículo de Interviú sobre ella y el cadáver de la chica del bosque francés, lo tiene en el derecho. Creo recordar que alguien lo dijo, pero no lo encuentro en sitio fiable. Hay imágenes para todos los gustos (ya se sabe lo del efecto simetría y tal), pero...

























*¿En qué lado tiene/tenía Diana Quer el tatuaje "Courage"?*


Creo que es importante este detalle y tengo un lío del copón.


p.s. En breve borraré de aquí la basura de mensajes que he escrito en conversación con Enmas y este spoiler. Lo siento, de verdad. Aviso, como siempre. Sorry.


Spoiler



Gracias a los defensores; pero, por mi parte, no hay más que aclarar. Puse algo que creía que iba a suceder varios días antes de que sucediera para que lo observara el que quisiera; sucedió, borré y copié en otro sitio y ya está. A ver si ahora vamos a ser más papistas que el Papa y *vamos a exigir a todos que copien lo que borran o lo que sea* (solo veo que se me exija a mí, pues gracias, oye). Y si lo hubiera borrado sin copiarlo, incluso si estuviera equivocado o hubiera mentido (que no es el caso), ¿qué pasa? Que estamos en donde estamos. Pues eso, que gracias y dejemos que se diviertan. Caridad ante todo. 

Lo de _honoris causa_ me ha hecho gracia; pero, no, gracias, me gustan más los doctorados a puro güevo 








Enmas dijo:


> Efectivamente, como lo puede ver cualquiera que pinchen en el enlace que has puesto. Y que vayan a comprobar si el día 25 de abril siguen los mensajes. Y seguro que si alguno tiene memoria no le hará falta ni eso, porque sabrá perfectamente lo que dijiste. Al único que engañas es a ti mismo



No todo lo que no sabemos o no comprendemos necesita explicación de Iker J.

Repite conmigo:

*Son hilos distintos en subforos distintos, editables y editados para mantener archivados juntos los desaparecidos, y Torrente Ballester se administra sus post como le sale de los cojones* (escríbelo mil veces, lo enmarcas y luego hablamos, anda).


A los demás... 

Por si alguien tiene interés (que no creo) para que no tenga que buscar, que no creo que merezca la pena, pongo* los dos enlaces que yo he puesto en "los post de la discordia"*, en donde está todo, sin borrar nada y con su fecha de edición del post como siempre...


*Ver DQ2604 SPOILER, del hilo "Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas"*


*Puedes verlo en DQ-Sh SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*




Disculpad las molestias los demás. No volverá a suceder. 






Enmas dijo:


> Lo que tu me adjuntas esta dentro de un mensaje del DIA 1 DE ENERO DEL 2017!! lo que yo te digo que has borrado es de 25 de abril de este año
> 
> 
> Es más aquí esta la contestación a alguien que te preguntaba que porque pensabas que los seguidores iban a bajar a 532 y subir a 533, tú lo mismo lo explicas bien claro:
> ...





Venga, lo que tú digas, corazón. *Está todo en los dos enlaces que te he puesto. No borré ni modifiqué nada. Lo puede ver cualquiera.
*

*Ah, ¿que no sabías que un mensaje editado tiene por fecha de la última intervención el día de la edición? Nada, hombre/mujer, es lógico también.
*

COJONES!, TÚ...

DICES: "_Habrá que hablar con Iker Jimenez de posts que desaparecen el 25 de abril, y aparecen misteriosamente en 1 de enero del 2017, en la pagina 45 cuando vamos por la 760._".

_Ascho/a_, que son hilos distintos y ¡encima! se puede editar. 


Aunque si te hace tanta ilusión, como para andar con dimes y diretes por la red, que un FORERO MINDUNDI (yo), o un simple nick de un simple foro de Internet, ubicado en un antro de perdición como es la Guardería (yo también), cometa un grave error, sobre la excelencia de twitter, nada más lejos de mi intención que no complacerte. Todo tuyo, lo que tú digas. Otro saludo, sin más, ¿lo pillas, majete/ta?

VENGA, QUE LO DISFRUTES.


----

Sobre la chica asesinada en Francia que se relacionó con Diana Quer (tema de moda, ¡ahora!), como lo puse en este hilo y lo borré, para los interesados en la difusión inicial, tenemos archivada, igualmente, la versión en español y en francés. Podéis verlo en imagen y en su SPOILER en *este enlace del hilo de desaparecidos*.


p.s. ¿Sabéis algo sobre cuándo arreglarán lo de los enlaces en burbuja? Siempre se me olvida...







Enmas dijo:


> Curioso que el mensaje al que hacia referencia lo de los seguidores se haya evaporado. Buena tactica, borrar mensajes para así donde dije digo, digo Diego.
> Lo que dijistes fue que bajarian a 532 para subir a 533, lo sé yo, lo sabes tú y lo más importante lo sabe todo aquel que te leyó
> 
> 
> ...




Oye,* Enmas*, comprendo que lo habitual en un foro (y lógico, si me apuras) sea la tergiversación, la confusión, la falta de atención, etc. A fin de cuentas, se trata de sitios de ocio en los que poco valor tiene lo que digamos, salvo excepciones muy excepcionales, que no es el caso de citarme a mí y mis teorías tuiteras ni otras de las que ponga aquí (aunque..., gracias). Nada que objetar, pero te has vuelto a confundir. Y ya que estamos disparatademente ociosos... vamos a ver.

No ha desaparecido nada de lo que yo he escrito en burbuja. Todo sigue en burbuja, como creo que debe ser (cosas de la ética).

En el mismo enlace que te he puesto está todo lo que me has citado, pero sin manipular con "confusiones". La última vez que fue editado fue el 26 de abril.

El mensaje que dices que ha desaparecido (incluido también en el texto que te he dicho ANTES) sigue, igualmente, en el hilo de desaparecidos. Fue editado el 23 de abril por última vez.

*Puedes verlo en DQ-Sh SPOILER. Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas*


Y ya. Otro saludo, majete/a. Yo también te quiero, venga.

p.s. Aunque lo he avisado muchas veces, lo repito: borraré los mensajes de este hilo por si lo cierran, ya que los que yo escribo los quiero copiados en el hilo de desaparecidos, como todos los de desaparecidos. Si lo cerraran, me resultaría muy costoso volver a elaborarlo sin poder editar. ¿Algún problema?


----

Y a lo que venía... 

*Sobre el correo a SOS*. Sigo pensando que algo debía de tener como para que se moviera el asunto en los medios, en los juzgados, etc. Ya puse aquí otros textos mucho más agresivos que ni habían transcendido, como no transcendió, por poner otro ejemplo, el correo que escribió un "loco de la colina", en el que decía: *"Soy Diana Quer. Ayudadme, por favor. Avisad a mi familia. Venid a buscarme"*. 


En fin, que veo muy nerviosa a la familia Cabrera, entre otros amigos...




OFF TOPIC (o no)

Estimado forero *Enmas*:

Supongo que cuando hablas de mí en foro coches, te confundes en los datos.

En aras de la información veraz, que no dudo que defiendas; pero *exclusivamente porque creo que es un asunto muy importante (sobre todo por si nos leen los criminales)*, te pongo tu texto y el mío para que veas la diferencia y la confusión; o mejor dicho, *para que la vean aquellos que buscan la verdad y los que pretenden ocultarla*. Vaya por delante mi agradecimiento por tan alto honor de ser citado por persona tan importante a tan alto nivel. Un cordial saludo, majete/a.


*Dice Enmas en forocoches*:

_

Por cierto, respecto al mensaje del iluminado de Torrente que vaticinó que Diana en breve *iba a bajar los seguidos en twitter a 532* pq iba a dejar de seguir a alguien, para después *volver a los 533* pq seguia a otra persona diferente para ponerse en contacto con esta persona, decirle que *dos semanas después sigue con 532 seguidos*. Su teoría al traste
Podría doblar la apuesta,y decir que puede ser que en breve los seguidos de Diana disminuyan, y la explicación lógica seria que Diana sigue a mucha gente joven, de su misma edad o similar y en breve les llegan los exámenes finales, PAU´s, exámenes de la Uni...y que muchos de ellos se desactivan el twitter en épocas de examen

_


Decía *Torrente Ballester en burbuja*, entre otras cosas, lo siguiente (enlazo al segundo texto archivado en el hilo de desaparecidos, como corresponde)



Decíamos hace 4 días, *en este post*, lo siguiente...

----

Para los cordiales "investigadores" de burbuja...

Hoy me voy a hacer una apuesta con vosotros; sobre todos con los que niegan que se pueda predecir el comportamiento del *twitter de DQ* (en función de noticias y tal).

Apuesto "algo" a que dentro de muy poco dejará de seguir a alguien. Posiblemente, luego siga a otro y vuelva a dejar de seguir al "nuevo", con lo que se quedará con uno menos.

Pasará de los *533 *a los que sigue ahora a seguir a *532 o menos*. Que seguirá con su twitter abierto el (los) definitivamente dejado de seguir? Ya veremos, pero os lo pongo para el que quiera comprobarlo con simples copy-pegui en cualquier archivo de texto o guardando como, si no se instala programitas de análisis.


---


Ya sigue a *532* (supongo que estabilizado hasta la siguiente vez).

¿Alguien lo ha comprobado?



Por otra parte, como parecía lógico (según *lo dicho en este post*, sobre DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS), salvo que dentro de 4 meses pase a ser la madre la gestora de todo lo que pueda tener a su nombre DQ y de todas sus responsabilidades, el *padre* parece que tomará las riendas de la investigación con *detectives privados* y que *se personará* en el caso judicial.

Ya veremos qué tal lleva se lleva la* investigación a Fausto y al desaparecido amigo común de Tito y DQ*.





*Ver DQ2604 SPOILER, del hilo "Hilo sobre desaparecidos. Alertas activas y desactivadas"*


Por otra parte, un par de cosas:

- *El aluminio, del que está fabricado el iphone 6, se debería haber destruido por la corrosión* en bastante menos tiempo del que dicen que estuvo en la ría, dadas las características del medio y el material, aunque estuviera galvanizado. Cosas de la velocidad de corrosión y eso... Por si a alguien le interesa...

- ...






ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Ene 2017)

Asociación Sosdesaparecidos


*NOTA DE PRENSA*

La Asociación Sosdesaparecidos publica las estadísticas y 
gráficos de los casos de desaparecidos atendidos en 2016

La Asociación Sosdesaparecidos ha publicado las estadísticas y gráficos de las personas desaparecidas durante el pasado año 2016 y la difusión de las alertas emitidas.

Las cifras que ofrecemos están sectorizadas por edades de las personas desaparecidas, por estado de la desaparición y por comunidades autónomas, así como el desglose del alcance de difusión obtenido.

Cabe destacar el considerable aumento de casos atendidos en el año 2016 que ha sido de 2.061 frente a los 1.130 del 2015. De las 688 alertas de personas desaparecidas activadas el 65% han sido localizadas en buen estado, el 21% localizadas sin vida y el 14% restante siguen desaparecidas, estas cifras muestran en comparación a las del 2015 un aumento del 7,5% en personas localizadas en buen estado y una disminución del 5% en las personas localizadas sin vida y del 2% en personas que siguen desaparecidas.

En Desaparecidos menores de edad fueron localizados en buen estado el 87% frente al 79% del 2015, localizados sin vida 3% frente al 6% del 2015 y siguen desaparecidos el 11% frente al 15% del 2015.

Es alarmante la cifra del 31% de personas mayores de 70 años que han sido localizadas sin vida, si bien es cierto que muy inferior al 46% del año 2015, ante estas cifras debemos tomar medidas urgentes como son la disposición de geolocalizadores en personas vulnerables por problemas de salud como alzhéimer y demencia senil.

Tambien el alcance de difusion ha tenido un considerable aumento alcanzando la cifra de 68.638.641 lo cual ha significado más de doce millones que al año 2015.

Estas cifras muestran una relativa mejoria que debe significar continuar con el camino emprendido hace seis años, con la colaboración con los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, asi como con los distintos Ministerios y Administraciones públicas.






*CLIC SOBRE LA IMAGEN PARA ACCEDER A LAS ESTADÍSTICAS COMPLETAS*

http://sosdesaparecidos.es/estadisticas-desaparecidos-2016








somadivloon dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea conspiranoia, solo apunto a un echo incuestionable, la fecha ,el lugar y la discapacidad, ni mas ni menos. Si negamos los hechos irrefutable porque apuntan a cosas demasiado raras mal vamos para saber la verdad.
> Porque en las desapariciones casi todo es raro.
> Aunque comprendo perfectamente su posicionamiento y el no querer dar pábulo a esto ,(al menos en este hilo )pero creía que era importante que las personas que siguen su hilo vieran esa "curiosidad.
> Por lo demás agradecerle su esfuerzo por mantener este hilo actualizado, su trabajo y dedicación son impagables y desde mi punto de vista necesario e imprescindible.
> Un afectuoso saludo,siga así.




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, y le agradezco que hable claro (me gusta), así lo leerán los que lleguen hasta aquí. Y no, no me refería a conspiranoia suya, sino mía. Me ha convencido de que es mejor decirlo aquí... Ahí va...

Tengo la sensación de que están haciendo experimentos a costa de la vida de enfermos, vagabundos, etc. Estos casos que dice me suenan a eso, a experimentos. Otros, a "desguace" (sí, para extraer órganos poco a poco). Otros, para otras cosas.

Le agradecería que aportara la información y opiniones que tenga sobre esos casos (después, si le parece y si lo vemos complejo, podemos abrir otro hilo con este tema e ir enlazando aquí, por no despistar demasiado). Más gracias. Un saludo.


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (14 Ene 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Asociación Sosdesaparecidos
> 
> 
> *NOTA DE PRENSA*
> ...



Creo que tenéis razón

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Ene 2017)

:


DQ-desde220717


Spoiler






cidcampeadoreando dijo:


> Por si nos creíamos que todos los atentados de ETA están resueltos.
> 
> Pues va a ser que no: ¿ A que no sabíais que hay ¡300 atentados! de ETA, sin resolver?
> 
> ...




Gracias. Incluso así se quedan cortos.

Tienes un error en el enlace (dos veces http://). Lo pongo bien:

*El documental - Contra la impunidad, El documental - RTVE.es A la Carta*

En TVE dicen que "está disponible hasta el 20 de julio".



*Otros sitios en los que está copiado*


*Documental Contra la impunidad online | DocumaniaTV.com
*


En youtube

Contra la impunidad - Documental - YouTube




*Ahora mismo, desde las 22.30, en La Sexta TV*:

Equipo de investigación

- *El crimen de San Valentín*: En esta entrega, el programa analiza el caso de Rosa Durán, que, después de pasar tres años en prisión condenada junto a su hijo por matar al patriarca de la familia, es absuelta por falta de pruebas. Tras la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, esta vecina de la localidad cacereña de Logrosán vuelve a su casa, al lugar del crimen. Vive rodeada de personas que todavía creen que es culpable bajo el estigma de la sospecha.

- *Sin rastro*: Los reporteros analizan las cuatro desapariciones de niños más extrañas de España. *Los hermanos Orrit, el niño de Somosierra, Gloria Martínez y el niño pintor de Málaga* desaparecieron hace décadas sin dejar ningún rastro.

- *La verdad sobre el caso Diana Quer. Dos meses después (*)* de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en Galicia, el programa trata al detalle todos los datos de su búsqueda para conocer realmente la verdad del polémico caso.

- *Doulas*: Los reporteros analizan el fenómeno de las doulas, que nació en el Reino Unido. Cada vez son más y han proliferado en los últimos años. Mujeres que, sin titulación sanitaria, acompañan durante el proceso del embarazo.



*(*)* Supongo que será una errata o que será un programa enlatado desde entonces (no solo grabado, que se supone, sino antiguo; pero no lo sé).







ALCOY dijo:


> Serán enlatados, Torrente...
> pero qué más da'
> 
> Si entre la Reina de corazones y la sota de Espadas no ganan una partida ni haciendo trampas...
> ...





Hay una pregunta que me hago y que hago a gente del entorno geográfico de Francis, pero nadie tiene cojones a contestarla. Es esta:

¿Por qué no hemos escuchado ninguna declaración ni visto en ningún acto al matrimonio cuya niña cuidaba Francis?

Es que desapareció cuando fue con ellos a despedirla y solo tenemos lo que dijo un GC compañero, que no pensaba hacer declaraciones, pero que vio a Francis por el retrovisor derecho meterse en el túnel. Coincide con el sitio en el que dice que la vio El Negro. ¿Se vieron mutuamente? Esta pregunta molesta a la gente del entorno geográfico.

Conociendo a los extremeños, no me lo acabo de creer... 






Pero, Alcoy, El Negro y todo el pueblo sabían de la relación de amistad y cuidados de la niña del GC. Eran vecinos, no lo descubrió esa noche. Aunque un psicópata puede reaccionar así una vez, aunque no fuera una novedad la que le sorprendiera; siendo un individuo tal, eso puede suceder porque lo mira de reojo mismo.

Yo no digo que el GC fuera el criminal, sino que si se vieron, ¿qué vio Francis? ¿Lo vio el GC?

Cómo es que el GC, en esa situación no ha tenido cojones para coger al Negro por los mismos... o para hacer que lo cojan? Coño, que es su amiga, al despedirle a él con su mujer y su hija. Conozco GC con muchas más agallas.


Algo falla, además de lo visible. 







ALCOY dijo:


> Pues falla lo mismo que falla o no falla en el fb de apoyo a Francis...
> 
> 
> estás en el dilema de que es un grupo de apoyo, pero claro, el apoyo a la familia no tiene que exceder de la resignación cristiana y a tragar con lo que venga...
> ...




Pero es que la verdadera resignación cristiana  consiste en montar el pollo señalando a quienes tienen la competencia. ¿O no fue Jesús el que se enfrentó a los más poderosos y a la sociedad del "no me metas en problemas"? ¡Menudos pollos montó! 

Ya, ya sé que la resignación cristiana de hoy es otra cosa. Es que se secuestre, se mate la gente en las calles y pase sin pena ni gloria para el "que se va". Mientras pueda protestar por la corrupción o por los "muertos en otras guerras lejanas" y a mí me den "de lo mío" para qué meternos en líos?

Me han contado un crimen de ayer en Monesterio (el pueblo de Manuela Chavero). ¡Espeluznante! Fue a media tarde en plena vía pública, llena de gente. En la N-630. Ya veré si dicen algo los medios.

Alcoy, yo creo que se está disfrazando de resignación cristiana lo que de toda la vida de Dios se ha llamado hacer el avestruz.







Cometa dijo:


> Yo también me pregunto como, siendo Guardia Civil, recibes una llamada de su hijo preguntando si Francisca está en tu casa porque no ha llegado a la suya y te vas tranquilamente a dormir, no vuelves a preguntar si ha llegado o no, ni por lo tanto a colaborar en su búsqueda esa noche.
> 
> El dominicano tiene coartada, aunque pudo reducir a Francisca e irse al bar pero el Guardia Civil y su señora se dan la coartada entre ellos.







ALCOY dijo:


> la coartada al gc y sra se la da el propio dominicano que declara que Francisca se despide de sus amigos, se aleja de ellos, se cruza con él, en el momento en que me decido a coger mi coche y desaparece...
> 
> 
> el matrimonio tiene coartada del momento de hechos, el dominicano, no...



El Negro vio al matrimonio. ¿Y el matrimonio no vio a El Negro? ¿Visión unidireccional, o, mejor dicho, en un solo sentido o "selectiva" mientras que el GC miraba por el retrovisor y veía a Francis entrar en el túnel?

Es decir que El Negro da coartada al matrimonio porque vio a este; y va y lo casca, y añade que él fue el último que vio a Francis.

¿Cómo cojones sabe El Negro que fue el último? 

¿Por qué lo cuenta y añade que ya se había separado de la pareja? 

¿Por qué hay que fiarse de El Negro para la coartada a la pareja y no para la suya propia? 

Es que o es subnormal profundo o no lo entiendo. No he visto ni un solo caso en el que alguien salga diciendo: miradme a mí, no miréis a la pareja. Más que odio de El Negro hacia el GC veo AMOR o recompensa. De no ser porque El Negro salió al quite, el día siguiente todos hablarían de que Francis salió con la pareja y la niña y nadie la volvió a ver. Y las cosas se habrían visto/sospechado de otra manera.

No digo que fuera el GC o su pareja, tampoco que fuera necesariamente El Negro; lo que digo es que es extraño su silencio, el silencio de un pueblo roto de dolor y el mirar hacia otro lado sin saber el porqué. Todo ello, dicho con la mayor de las precauciones (sin entrar en matrículas de coches ni en el nada de nada); es solo por seguir mi línea de no descartar nunca ninguna vía posible.

A los tres, "Método Alcoy" y a los tres montarles el pollo junto con todos los pollos del corral a todos los que sean posibles responsables. Sorry.



Y sobre *DIANA QUER*, hoy hace once meses de su desaparición. Solo *falta un mes para que su madre tenga la representación de DQ*, tenga derecho a dirigir y reclamar todas las pesquisas de su persona, tenga derecho a la protección y administración de *sus bienes* y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones.


*Ver ley en Spoiler DQ2604 de este post*



*(*)* El dominicano se apoda El Negro (sin ningún tinte despectivo), así lo conocen, así lo llamaban en Hornachos, y a ello respondía el así nombrado, hasta la desaparición de Francis, que se les puso la piel muy fina y empezó a ser el dominicano.









ALCOY dijo:


> *Nada relevante en el teléfono de Diana Quer*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




_Nada relevante en el teléfono de Diana Quer_

Eso ya lo dijo Buster 


_De momento, al menos, el examen de esos datos no ha dado resultado_

¡De momento!


_el pasado mes de septiembre, la joven pudo haber deshabilitado casi todos los servicios que contenía su iPhone_

"Tócame la Minga, Dominga..." (Echenique dixit).

¡Que *desapareció en agosto*, coño!


Es decir, mensaje a _navegantes_: "*Relajaos/Relajaros*, ya os podéis quedar tranquilos con el asunto del móvil. Continuemos para_ bingo_".






ALCOY dijo:


> si parece un pato y hace cuack es un pato...
> 
> no hay nada en el teléfono...
> fue una captación azarosa de estar en el sitio inadecuado a la hora inadecuada...
> como Caperucita en el bosque...




No, ya, si lo normal es que no haya nada en un teléfono encontrado por un "especialmente contratado" para encontrarlo en el sitio señalado.

Alcoy, como tú dices, que no nos chupamos el dedo. En el teléfono (me refiero al de Diana Quer, no al de la ría) y en más sitios deben estar los datos del momento de intento de acceso (si lo hubo, y si no lo hubo, mienten). Para intentar acceder debe estar conectado y con batería. Si lo intentaron, ¿fue antes o después de dar la señal de búsqueda de la antena? Si fue antes, entonces estuvo conectado cuando dicen que no lo estuvo: mienten. Si fue después, entonces lo tiraron después, entonces volvió a conectarse (con la clave) y estuvo conectado a otras antenas: mienten.

Luego, MIENTEN. Y si mienten es por algo. Pues eso: tranquilidad, y para bingo!








ALCOY dijo:


> De broma nada, Malena Guerra y Patricia Pardo son las ideólogas del reallity...
> 
> 
> Mañana se volverá a concentrar Hornachos con la presencia de tv...
> ...




- Pedir un cara a cara con luz, taquígrafos y cámaras, ante el juez (o en la TV en su defecto, y pixelados si es necesario), sin cobrar, entre alguien de la familia, El Negro, la pareja de la que cuidaba la niña, el comisario de la PN y el jefe de la UCO de la GC. Si fuera así (que no lo creo), me pido pasar algunas preguntas.

- Ofrecer una recompensa y un billete de avión a quien dé una pista que lleve a encontrar a Francis.





Sin recompensa no cantan.

Está prohibido en España. Sería una forma de desafiar a los que no están moviendo ni un dedo.

Pero bueno, al menos el billete al país que elija el "chivato", que no tiene que ser el autor necesariamente. Tendrían que hilar muy bien el ofrecimiento y sorprender con la oferta en directo.

Si no se pone la cosa a pelo y si se pone también, otra propuesta:

- Cuenta especial para recibir info anónima o apartado de correos o *buzón abierto en un sitio concreto* para que depositen info anónima.

A ver... El buzón lo pediría en las iglesias (del pueblo y de la zona). Con un cartel del tipo:

BUSCAMOS A FRANCIS

SABES ALGO?

INTRODUCE UNA NOTA ANÓNIMA CON TUS SOSPECHAS O CONOCIMIENTO SOBRE SU DESAPARICIÓN

Que Dios te bendiga

(O algo así, que no soy experto en catolicismo)


En la TV pueden hacer el llamamiento para que les concedan esta opción del buzón anónimo los de la iglesia o los ayuntamientos...







Puede haber gente en lugares próximos que estén encantados de hablar de El Negro, de la pareja, de coches, de persecuciones, de violaciones en zonas próximas.

El Negro supongo que tiene amigos y creo que enemigos. No descartaría que algunos sean paisanos ni que alguno esté en la cárcel por asesinato. 

La pareja podría tener también cosas...

Y otros del tipo estafadores sobre sentimientos y tal para obtener beneficios (nacionalidad, dinero, hogar, etc.) no sé si tienen relación, pero me extraña mucho que no la tengan.

Alguno podrían tener ganas de hablar, pero quizá tengan mucho miedo. 


No veo el porqué no pedir ayuda a la iglesia. Que también van en el IRPF. Si fueron capaces de lidiar con ETA, no veo que no lo puedan hacer para buscar a una vecina.


Es moverse ¡ya! o tirar la toalla. Montar el pollo útil o el pollo pataleta y resignarse.









privacy dijo:


> Es el juez quién designa quién sería el representante legal del desaparecido, no? Aunque viviera con ella, al ser mayor de edad, no podrían asignárselo al padre? Pregunto.
> 
> Que pienso? Que según quien sea el representante si hay cadáver puede ser que aparezca bastante rápido y si no lo hay pues lo mismo pero en plan il ritorno, fue una chiquillada y aquí no ha pasado nada.
> 
> ...






*Real Decreto de 24 de julio de 1889, texto de la edición del Código Civil mandada publicar en cumplimiento de la Ley de 26 de mayo último
*
(Revisión vigente desde 15 de Octubre de 2015)

TÍTULO VIII

De la ausencia

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO

DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS

...

Artículo 184

*Salvo motivo grave* apreciado por el Secretario judicial, *corresponde la representación del declarado ausente, la pesquisa de su persona, la protección y administración de sus bienes y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones*:

1.º Al cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente o de hecho.

2.º Al hijo mayor de edad; si hubiese varios, serán preferidos los que convivían con el ausente y el mayor al menor.

*3.º Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad de una u otra línea*.

4.º A los hermanos mayores de edad que hayan convivido familiarmente con el ausente, con preferencia del mayor sobre el menor.





Según esa ley...

*Ver ley en Spoiler DQ2604 de este post*

Le corresponde la representación "*Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad *de una u otra línea".

Es decir, que si hubieran mantenido que quitaran la custodia de Valeria a la madre, entonces quizá podría ser el padre. Si no es así ni hay otra cosa, le corresponde a la madre.


Y sobre el cachondeo del teléfono, supongo que recordarás lo que nos traíamos al principio (aunque era difícil expresarse). Sobre todo lo que hubo en público, me llama la atención que se haya ido cambiando el asunto... La verdad fue que un "novato" dijo que lo encontró "en donde había que encontrarlo", un lugar en el que aparecen muchos móviles. 

Recuerdo que nos dijeron en un primer momento que *el mariscador* no conservó en agua del mar ni ostias el móvil. Al contrario, *lo encontró por la mañana y se lo llevó* a estilo me la cargué. *El mariscador con el teléfono se fue a la lonja a vender sus berberechos. Y cuando fue a su casa a medio día llamó por teléfono y fueron los investigadores o algo a recogerlo a su casa*.

Pues fíjate en lo que ha cambiado el cuento.

Yo pienso lo mismo que desde el principio, que pudo pasar cualquier cosa, pero me inclino por fuga voluntaria para un rato (un polvo) o unos días (a Madrid) o más días (a África o América), que terminó en retención o algo así (vía Portugal) y creo que su padre sabía que había opciones de que sucediera antes de suceder, pero ya dimos mucha castaña con ello.

Ahora me confirma en mi postura que nadie de la familia y amigos diga nada de buscarla en ningún sitio.

Supongo que habrá novedades pronto.


ienso:

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 00:05 ----------

Alcoy, ahora no tengo el cuerpo para hablar sobre Francis, pero no me parece adecuado que sea el hijo el que se busque "enemigos" en la investigación. No me gusta y supongo que imaginas el porqué, aunque lo comprendo.

Hay miedo en el entorno. Nadie habla, *NADA DE NADA*.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Ene 2017)

DQ-080917a


Spoiler



ORDEN INVERSO DE POST








No es mucho consuelo el "mal de muchos..."; pero, por si te vale, con la evolución y el paso del tiempo por este caso vamos envejeciendo todos 



Es lógico que nos liemos, Laura: nos lo cuentan tan liado! La confusión puede venir porque antes de irse a la fiesta estuvo tomando algo en la pizzería con la hermana de su amigo (hija del noviete de la madre), con la que dijeron que discutió y cada una salió por su lado.

Lo de la "Metro y Medio" es de órdago: ya lo dijimos. Se fue acompañada, pero iba sola después del miedo y tal? Ahí, en ese entorno, creo yo que hay muuuuuuchas pistas. En fin...



Para los conspiranoicos del *twitter*, entre los que me encuentro...

Decíamos ayer que si la secuencia de twitter no falla la reciente noticia de la llamada "traerá cola". Se sigue confirmando la secuencia: la noche pasada *ha dejado de seguir a uno* (sigue a 531). Si se mantiene la secuencia, borrará un tuit (ahora tiene 3726), etc.; y habrá nueva noticia o sea "la cola" de esta de la llamada.

*Daphne*, estoy de acuerdo en que es posible lo que has puesto sobre el orden de las llamadas; es una de las opciones, dependiendo de cómo lo cuenten (en otro momento, "si eso", sigo).


ienso:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 12:20 ----------




Laura Palmer dijo:


> Hola Daphne.
> No sé si yo m confundo, pero creo q la última chica q se encuentra Diana no es Sharleen.
> Se vieron en la fiesta y hasta comentaron q se parecía su vestuario, pero creo recordar q a Sharleen la acompañan a casa después de lo de esos tres.
> Igual m lío eh?



Por no pararme más, *copipego este post de más atrás*:



Laura Palmer dijo:


> Torrente, supongo q te he entendido mal o yo entendí mal en su día. Diana no estaba con Charlie en la pizzería.se vieron esa noche pero no en la pizzería compartiendo copa. Yo creo recordar q Diana estaba con la hija del novio o amigo de la madre.. Con los q hubo la bronca otro día anterior, en un restaurante q Diana se fue.
> Igual estoy mal fijada o no te he entendido..




*Me has entendido bien, Laura*. Se han dicho muchas cosas: en su día, alguien dijo eso que dices, pero yo no lo creo y mantuve lo de "Charly" (razones?; entre otras cosas, whatsapp con Fausto, etc., pero no vienen a cuento). Entiendo la confusión: ya sabes que hay rachas en las que es difícil aclararse en el debate; lógico y normal por el sitio en el que estamos.

Te pongo una de las citas textuales:

*VÍDEO. Algo sobre Sharleny*


*Fragmento textual*

*En ese recorrido Diana se encontró con su amiga Sharleny, la última persona que vio a la joven* y que ha testificado, pues puede haber otro testigo que la viera después pero que todavía no lo haya confesado. *Sharleny explica que se encontraron cerca de una pizzería y que Diana le dijo que se iba a su casa porque estaba aburrida*.

Según explica el periodista Nacho Abad, *Sharleny recorre el mismo itinerario que Diana Quer a unos metros de distancia :8:. La sitúa en el entorno de la pizzería de A Pobra manipulando su teléfono móvil quieta*. La amiga dice que en el momento en el que camina hacia Diana, ella deja de utilizar su teléfono y se marcha hacia la zona de las naves industriales abandonadas, un lugar que, según Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, abogado de la madre de Diana, es "como la boca del lobo". Es un "sitio oscuro donde no hay ninguna iluminación, ninguna farola, ningún edificio".

*Tras este encuentro con Sharleny, Diana mantiene una inquietante conversación de Whatsapp con un amigo de Madrid *en el que le dice que se está quedando sin batería y que cuando llegue a su casa siguen hablando. Tras esto, la joven le escribe "un gitano me está llamando" y cuenta que le ha dicho "morena ven aquí", pero cuando su amigo le pregunta a través de la aplicación de mensajería instantánea que cuál fue la reacción de Diana, ya no hubo respuesta.

...



_Edito_

Y la pregunta del millón, que hice en su día y no obtuve respuesta:

¿De dónde cree el personal que pudo salir el *"Morena, ven aquí"*?

Otra opción, Alcoy. Y esta de los entornos fiestas y modelos juntos.




En estos casos, consejos pa'cagaos sin móvil:

Llamar en voz alta, diciendo un nombre que tenga opciones y ver si gira la cabeza. En este caso, yo habría empezado por decir:

NURIAAAAA

(sin nombrar los apellidos de la madre, eh?).

Gracias, compañero.






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Aja jajaja... Pero a Bernie no se le puede dejar solo!! Hay q detenerle si o si... Ella es una futurible víctima... Le come la olla con las pensiones del ex... Y zas!!!! Otro pollo.... Se nos acumula el curro... Hay q detenerle ya!!!!!




A estas horas y en este ambientecillo, reconozco que con tanto *p*ollo y tanta *olla* ya no sé lo que le come quién a quién. Me estáis liando.


Que los detengan! 

QUEREMOS FOTOS DE LAS DETENCIONES

Algún jeque por ahí? QUEREMOS FOTO






seguramente dijo:


> provincia de alicante. Hotel de 5*. En media hora bajamos a cenar. Si lo veo de nuevo...os lo radio:fiufiu:




*up!*







seguramente dijo:


> Pero cuando digo igualito, haceros saber q lo he visto en TV en toooooodas sus intervenciones. Distancia de mesas: casi codo con codo.
> Ah! Y estaba con una señora rubia que seguro no tiene la misma edad que nuestras habituales y amadas esposas.
> PD.: Yo estaba con la mia.



¿Con quién estaba? ¿Te refieres a que estaba en la zona de Arousa?

Por ciertas secuencias, a mí me encaja que pronto esté por allí la Doña...

p.s. Cuenta más detalles..., pero no con semejanzas con esposas, cojones, que algunos no tenemos de eso; tenemos pareja de casi 30 y "vale ya".






daphne dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha extrañado que en una situación de alerta (3 tíos de dudosa pinta en un sitio solitario) Diana wasapee. Marcas el teléfono bastante antes. No te estás a "me ha dicho esto o lo otro" (yo una noche dejé el coche en el tercer sótano de mi garaje y aún no había apagado el motor cuando vi a un tipo quieto, observándome. Vi que se acercaba al coche y sólo me dio tiempo a subir los seguros y a coger el movil, no a marcar. Así que fingí que estaba hablando con alguien. El desenlace fue feliz, porque era un poli de la secreta haciendo su ronda porque al parecer allí vivía un politiquillo. Hasta que no me enseñó la placa no salí, aunque me la podía haber dado con queso.. el susto que me llevé fue bueno.. pa' habernos matao). Me parece más normal que si vas wasapeando, como parece, hagas una llamada de wasap (si estás en una urgencia) que andar escribiendo.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo que si llamó a Zaira en un momento de apuro, los 3 al parecer le quitan el móvil de inmediato.. pues ya lo tienes desbloqueado. Respecto a si pensaron que podían haberles hecho una foto... no creo. Tiene que saltar el flash, la posición del móvil es diferente.. No sé por qué tenían tanto interés en desbloquear ese móvil si nada los vinculaba a ella.
> 
> ...




*La supuesta última llamada de DQ*

Lo que yo he entendido sobre las llamadas de Diana Quer a Zaira, y viceversa, es:

1. El tfno. de DQ llamó a Z y esta no contestó.

2. DQ envía un whatsapp de voz a Z y esta no lo escucha porque estaba dormida.

3. Z despierta, ve el whatsapp (¿vio DQ que lo había visto Z?) y llama/escribe al tfno. de DQ (Arancha de B. dice las dos cosas, ¿vio Z que lo vio DQ?), pero DQ no contestó a Z.

Entonces, yo entiendo que digan lo de rellamadas (no creo que fuera esto), pero pudo ser un "responder a una llamada perdida" (¿por qué fue perdida o no la cogió DQ?; no me encaja tampoco), e incluso mejor pudo ser que DQ o alguien intentara llamar a Z al ver que esta había visto el whatsapp y que a la vez Z llamara a DQ pero entrando la llamada de Z unas milésimas de segundo antes que la marcación completa del tfno. de Z. por parte del tfno. de DQ. Si fuera así, al cruzarse marcación desde los dos "mismos" teléfonos, prevalece la 1ª que entra en la red y corta la segunda. Luego, pudo ser que se cortara la llamada-marcación del tfno. de DQ y siguiera marcando el de Z. Y esto ya sería otra cosa muy distinta.


Oye y lo de los tres ¿no os suenan a los de la Metro y Medio?


p.s. Lo del abogado ¡sin comentarios!







rcobrador dijo:


> *Diana Quer hizo una última llamada la noche de su desaparción despues de chatear con su amigo. *




Bueno, pues ya tenemos la noticia novedosa importante que veníamos sospechando que se produciría; y, por el último cambio de twitter, supongo que no será única, o que traerá "cola", si la secuencia se mantiene.

Para el que quiera ver la fuente de la información de la que ha puesto rcobrador, sin tener que ver todo el programa (hasta que lo tengan "cortado"), *está en el twitter de Espejo Público*.

Y, por si desaparece y/o alguien quiere conservar ese u otro vídeo de twitter, puede bajarlo:

1. Ir a esta dirección:

*¡Descargar Videos de Twitter en MP4 y MP3! En línea Fácil & Gratis*

2. En la pestaña, copiar la dirección URL del tuit; en este caso, copiar la siguiente:

*Twitter*

3. Clic en el formato que quieras bajar; generalmente, para vídeos, clic en DESCARGAR MP4.




Para los que preguntan si sabemos fecha de la foto del vídeo (disculpad, pero no contesto privados salvo excepciones, "me lo tiene prohibido mi médico "), pues _por casualidad_ se puede ver todavía y, como la mayoría de fotos que han salido, estaba en las redes sociales de DQ.

Jefe de policia: "Creo que el secuestrador de Diana tiene relación con alguien de la zona

Supongo que os referís a esta:







Si es así, esa la subió Diana Quer a su twitter el 5 de mayo de 2013.

Lo podéis ver *aquí*.



No sé si habéis puesto lo que pensáis sobre los últimos hechos relacionados con Diana Quer (por falta de tiempo, no os he leído; ya lo haré).

Pero, además de los insultos del abogado de DLP a Amils (de los que ya hablábamos aquí) y de los dos cambios que pusimos del twitter de Diana (dejó de seguir a uno y pasados unos días siguió a otro), tenemos algunas cosas curiosas. Vamos por partes:

*1.* *La madre de Diana Quer envía un mensaje a SOS Desaparecidos. Vídeo y carta*

Diana López, madre de Diana Quer, acaba de enviar un duro mensaje al programa de 'Espejo Público' dirigido a Joaquín Amills

Esta carta viene a raíz de la polémica que surgió en este programa porque estuvieron en plató el abogado y portavoz de la madre de Diana Quer y Joaquín Amills, y en un momento dado Pedro de Bernardo comenzó a decirle a Joaquín Amills, de una manera bastante contundente, que dejaba de ser portavoz. Joaquín Amills: "Nos estamos acostumbrando a las sorpresas".



*2. SOS DESAPARECIDOS ha eliminado su información de búsqueda de Diana Quer*, y por lo tanto se ha eliminado de todos los sitios que la enlazaban.

EJEMPLO

*Infoemergencias. Desaparecidos
*

Ahí, al hacer clic en la imagen de DQ para acceder a la información, vamos a aquí:

*sosdesaparecido/status/*


*3. En* *el twitter de SOS* *ha desaparecido desde el primer tuit de búsqueda de DQ hasta la imagen de cabecera de SOS* que la han sustituido por el logo.

Primer tuit de SOS, del 22 de agosto de 2016, tal como lo poníamos el mismo día en 

*El hilo de desaparecidos. Ver spoiler*

Como podéis comprobar, al ir al enlace de ese tuit de SOS, llegamos a esto:

*Primer tuit de búsqueda de DQ en SOS
*

Aunque muchos habéis visto ese tuit, para los que no lo hayan visto, pongo enlace a la caché de Google en donde se puede ver todavía:


*Primer tuit de búsqueda de DQ por SOS en caché*


*Otro tuit borrado de búsqueda de DQ por SOS, en caché*


Hay muchas curiosidades más, pero por no extenderme demasiado... Yo me pregunto:

- *¿Qué sabe o cree la madre de DQ que sabe SOS?*

- *¿Han localizado *o tienen constancia de que DQ está desaparecida por propia voluntad o por voluntad ajena o muerta, tal que SOS borra las huellas de búsqueda, cosa que hace cuando se resuelve un caso?

- ¿Cómo se atreve la señora madre a mandar a la mierda y *silenciar a todos *para que no se hable de su hija cuando ha pedido y obtenido colaboración de todo dios, incluyendo *enormes esfuerzos personales y gastos económicos*?


Entiendo que hay *dos opciones*:

- *Amenazas*; en este caso, solo digo que no son maneras.

- *La señora no quiere que se hable* nada de Diana Quer porque a ella y/o a su jefe abogado y/o a otro/s no les conviene.


Pues nosotros, tal como se nos pidió y aunque sea con la difusión desde "una cacho foro de na" o desde otros medios, vamos a seguir colaborando para encontrarla, cada uno desde sus opciones, así que la mamá se va a tener que joder un poco más porque los españoles podremos hacernos el tonto, pero si nos llaman gilipollas los ponemos sobre la mesa con los derechos y la libertad que nos pertenecen, más cuando el caso Diana Quer nos afecta por ella misma, no por su madre, y porque no queremos asesinos impunes sueltos.


*¿Qué pensáis? *





Decíamos en* el post siguiente que habían bajado los seguidos en twitter por DQ a 531*




Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bien, pues hoy *vuelve a seguir a 532*

NOTICIAS INMINENTES, pues, si sigue la secuencia de siempre.





Sobre Francis y sobre el terreno, parece que la cosa se va calentando en algunos grupos...

Creo que, llegados al punto actual, lo más sencillo sería poner una denuncia de "Desaparecida en acto de servicio", aunque no estuviera dada de alta en SS. Sería la mejor manera de abrir una nueva causa judicial y exigir responsabilidades. 

*Alcoy*, ya sabes que para mí, desde el principio, el GC es un elemento importante. Pero necesitarían abogados y procuradores de fuera (o típicos de delincuentes); en aquella tierra es difícil que alguien vaya contra él (menos por usar un servicio de cuidados de menor sin alta ni contrato con resultado de desaparición en acto de servicio), por eso decía lo de pedir ayuda a alguien. 




OFF TOPIC (o no)

Cansado del viaje y del calor, durante la hora de la siesta de hoy, he leído "*Vendida al jeque*", de Miranda Lee. No son "Las Mil y una noches", pero tiene un rato entretenido y de sentimientos encontrados que daría para un buen debate con unas cervezas delante.



Spoiler




Cuando la modelo australiana Charmaine donó una cena con ella como premio de una subasta
benéfica no sospechaba quién sería el ganador. El príncipe Alí de Dubar seguía siendo el tipo
arrogante a quien había rechazado un año antes, pero ahora no le quedaba otra opción que cenar con
él... después de todo había pagado cinco millones de dólares por tal privilegio.
Pero las sorpresas no habían terminado. Charmaine se quedó de piedra cuando Alí le ofreció donar
quinientos millones de dólares a la obra de caridad que ella eligiera si accedía a pasar una semana
con él. Pero Alí no quería sólo su compañía, ¡también quería sus favores en la cama!
El jeque la deseaba y no le importaba
el precio que tuviera que pagar por ella…


Prólogo
NO había dejado de mirarla toda la tarde. Tenía los ojos oscuros, preciosos. Unos ojos arrogantes.
Presuntuosos. En cuanto fueron presentados, Charmaine supo que Su Alteza Real, el príncipe Alí de
Dubar, iba a hacerle alguna insinuación antes de que acabaran las carreras.
Desde el momento en que se había hecho consciente del interés del jeque por ella, Charmaine lamentó
haber aceptado aquel trabajo. El placer de ser una de las juezas para el concurso de moda
Fashion in the Field no superaba al desagrado que le producía ser perseguida por otro conocido
playboy internacional más.
Hacia las cuatro de la tarde, cuando había terminado el trabajo para el que había sido contratada,
se había controlado lo suficiente como para empezar a desear que llegara el momento en que su
admirador pusiera la boca donde antes había puesto los ojos, por decirlo así. No literalmente, por
supuesto. La idea de que aquel hombre la besara la hizo estremecerse. Nada le producía más
rechazo que los hombres excesivamente guapos y excesivamente ricos que pensaban que podían
comprar a cualquier mujer que les gustara por el precio de una comida. O incluso menos.
Y aquél en concreto era guapísimo y riquísimo. El príncipe árabe y criador de caballos era uno de
los hombres más atractivos que había visto en su vida. Alto y esbelto, aquel día no vestía el
tradicional atuendo árabe, sino un traje gris pálido y una brillante camisa blanca que realzaba su piel
morena y su pelo negro como el azabache. Su rostro era tan duro y delgado como su cuerpo; sus
ojos, profundos y oscuros, y tenía una fuerte nariz y una boca cruel pero muy atractiva.
No se parecía a ninguno de los jeques que Charmaine había conocido hasta entonces. Y había
conocido a unos cuantos. Las supermodelos conocían a muchos de los hombres más ricos del
mundo, tanto en el transcurso de su profesión como en su vida social. A los ricos y famosos les
gustaba tener mujeres bellas a su lado.
Haber sido invitada a compartir el palco privado del príncipe Alí en el hipódromo no había
sorprendido a Charmaine. Y que el jeque hubiera estado pensando lo que obviamente había estado
pensando respecto a ella toda la tarde tampoco la había sorprendido. Según su experiencia, los
playboys millonarios árabes tenían cierta tendencia a sobrestimar su atractivo, así como a
subestimar la moral de algunas mujeres occidentales. Sin duda, en la mente de aquel jeque ser
modelo y ser promiscua era lo mismo.
Disfrutaría poniendo al príncipe Alí en su sitio. Su inflado ego masculino necesitaba un
pinchazo, pensó mientras sentía que volvía a mirarla.
Tenía razón. Alí no apartó la vista de su ceñido vestido de seda mientras regresaba al palco,
haciéndola sentir que iba mostrando al desnudo sus indudables atributos físicos. No por primera
vez, Charmaine sintió un momentáneo resentimiento por los genes que habían combinado la altura
y los rasgos nórdicos de su padre con los grandes ojos azules y las femeninas curvas de su madre
para producir una rubia deslumbrante que entró en el mundo de la moda a la tierna edad de dieciséis
años.
Nueve años después, la precoz belleza de Charmaine había florecido. Se suponía que los cuerpos
voluptuosos estaban pasados de moda, pero Charmaine podía lucir sus diseños con más efectividad
que sus colegas más delgadas. Era especialmente popular entre los diseñadores de bañadores y
lencería y había hecho una pequeña fortuna dejándose fotografiar en ropa interior.

...














Bocanegra dijo:


> Leer esto, el que entienda gallego...
> 
> Unha meiga chuchona no pobo by Raquel - issuu
> 
> ...




Lo escribió cuando tenía 10 años; como le dieron el premio, se ha seguido leyendo en la radio y en diferentes actos en los años siguientes. 

Podría ser lo típico de muchos gallegos aficionados a las historias y leyendas de miedo sobre meigas, etc.; pero no se sabe si sabía o fastidiaba a alguien... 

Lo enlazo y lo resumo (sin el final), pero se entiende bien aunque no se sepa gallego.

*LA AUTORA, AHORA DESAPARECIDA
*

------------

------------


*EL CUENTO*



















*RESUMEN (sin el final)*

Una niña narra la historia de una maestra que llega al pueblo, en donde desaparecen muchos niños. Era muy bella, pero muy mala. Un día la niña decide seguir a la maestra, saliendo por la puerta de atrás. Ve como llega al bosque y se transforma en una bruja horrible. Allí ve los huesos de los niños desaparecidos y comprueba como la maestra-meiga utiliza las partes blandas para fabricarse potingues de belleza. 




_Edito_

Borro imágenes y añado esta:






:Aplauso:







Laura Palmer dijo:


> A mi no gustándome ni Diana Lopez ni Amills, m parece q Amills veía un futuro cómo tertuliano. Ya se presentó con Lucía y no es una desaparecida pobrecita.
> De Diana q decir q no sepamos...
> Y sí Amills se aprovechó del caso Diana y de su tirada televisiva? Y si Diana pensó q no era justo ocuparse de otros más q de su hija?
> Quién sabe...
> Será el calor q m pone irritable.



Laura, yo no estoy de acuerdo con ciertos comportamientos de Amils; menos, con los de la de Dacrim; y menos, con los de la madre y la hermana de DQ; tampoco con algunos del padre; pero sobre todo con los jueces que no encerraron a todo sospechoso y mentiroso/a en los primeros momentos, antes de contaminarse mediáticamente.

Pero, aunque se haga con buena intención, me parece muy cruel acusar sin datos a nadie que entregue su vida por los desaparecidos, aunque cometan errores, que los cometen... Es muy triste "ponerse las botas de montaña" y emprender búsquedas cuando se sabe que vas a señalado como poco menos que impostor; cuando muchas veces se encuentra a los desaparecidos (la mayoría de las veces), pero a eso no si lo nombra; como no se nombra a los que pierden la vida buscándolos, aunque se encuentre al desaparecido (puse ejemplo reciente de un GC, pero hay muchísimos que ni salen en ninguna noticia). Es muy triste perder amigos en ese difícil camino de ayudar a buscar desaparecidos; y tú creo que puedes entenderlo desgraciadamente. 

Creo que el señor Amils cumple más veces órdenes oficiales para exponerse en los medios que las que sale _motu proprio_; no me cae bien este señor, pero no veo en donde está lo malo de lo que hace hasta el punto de utilizar lo que esa señora y su abogado dicen, habiéndoles tenido en otra estima antes. 

¿Acaso hay gente a la que le interesa que Amils, su obra y SOS desaparecidos desaparezca como interesó que desapareciera Lobatón durante años? ¿Seguramente será gente cuyos intereses no estén en encontrar a los desaparecidos? Pues cuidado con lo que se desea que se puede conseguir y que le den mucho porculete a los familiares y a los desaparecidos, oye. Hay mucho interesado en lanzar consignas y maledicencias en este campo que tantísimos millones mueve.

Eah, ya me desahogué un poco porque si digo todo lo que pienso nos dan las uvas.

Disculpen el rollazo y la expresión de los sentires, pero hay días que... eso. Y no, en mi caso no es el calor, NI LO DIGO POR NADIE DE ESTE FORO, ni es Amils ni nada relacionado con él... SON LOS DESAPARECIDOS, SUS FAMILIARES Y LOS OTROS: LOS CRIMINALES MAFIOSOS Y LOS JUECES...






ALCOY dijo:


> la familia de Francis tiene abogado pero pensáis que por ejemplo Ana Belén Ordoñez que es la abogada de los padres de Lucía Vivar tendría una mayor capacidad de presión ante la investigación?
> mirando la prensa parece que ha tenido mano pero no sé si es solo porque es un caso polémico y dudoso que estaba en primera plana del escaparate nacional, además parece que tiene buenos contactos con la prensa y judicatura... mirando en la web del gabinete de esta abogada parece lo contrario que no es su especialidad este tipo de temas que se dedicaban más a quiebras y laborales y se la ve más pardilla...
> 
> *qué opinas Torrente? o quien quiera...*
> ...




Opino, con todas las reservas del mundo, que no tienen buenos abogados.

Ana Belén Ordoñez claro que tendría una mayor capacidad de presión ante la investigación y los medios; su coautora es periodista; su prologuista, un magistrado, etc... Ya dije que es muy defensora de la presunción de inocencia, etc.

Mi opinión es que deberían contactar con familiares de otros afectados que puedan ayudarles sin difusión mediática.

Me inclino por dos vías:

- Asesoramiento e investigación por un abogado de los que defienden a los gitanos en Mérida que suelen ganar casi todos los juicios y saben más que nadie deel uno, del otro y del ex (basta con irse a los juzgados y sacarle el dato a alguno). No es que me guste esta vía, pero el caso de Francis, sin mezclarse o tocar de forma tangencial el mundo de los criminales veo que es difícil que se resuelva.

- Y mejor... Ponerse en contacto con afectadp. Yo recomendaría pedir ayuda a Juan Carlos Quer y familia paterna en general, el padre de DQ, que tiene mucho poder y contactos y creo que es buena persona. Pero de ahí no transcendería nada a los medios.


Y sobre el enfrentamiento abogado de DLP y Amils, me pregunto:

¿Qué saben que sabe SOS que les lleva a desprestigiarlos antes de que se diga?

No creo que sea lo de los 4 minutos, que eso ya lo dijo TVE hace bastantes días; lo habían sacado del GPS del tfno. "supuestamente".

Por otra parte, como dije, a SOS creo que le ha resultado muy grande la internacionalización. También percibo cierto enfrentamiento político entre gente seguidora y grupos de desaparecidos. Resulta que Amils fue algo del PP y eso a la familia de doña Pinel le debe de parecer muy mal, pero no lo veo suficiente para el comportamiento del abogado, del que recuerdo que ya tuvo otra buena en directo cuando el correo en nombre de DQ a SOS. ¿Qué pasa, que no han querido retirar la denuncia e indagaciones del origen del correo ni sobre la web visitada en esos últimos minutos? Aaaaaaaah 


p.s. En twitter, desde ayer, DQ sigue a uno menos (531). Oye, *Alcoy*, gracias por la tesis doctoral (me gusta).


----------



## Ringbell (16 Ene 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Asociación Sosdesaparecidos
> 
> 
> *NOTA DE PRENSA*
> ...




A mi me llama poderosamente la atencion como casi todas las desapariciones son en la periferia, lo que acentua la teoria del trafico de organos ienso:



> Tengo la sensación de que están haciendo experimentos a costa de la vida de enfermos, vagabundos, etc. Estos casos que dice me suenan a eso, a experimentos.



¿No te llama la atencion que nunca se hable de trafico de organos ni de redes de pedofilia por la tele?habria que ver las cifras reales y si en los orfanatos tambien desaparece gente.

Lo de experimentos....yo esa teoria la tengo para el tercer mundo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:





Ringbell dijo:


> A mi me llama poderosamente la atencion como casi todas las desapariciones son en la periferia, lo que acentua la teoria del trafico de organos ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo creo que las desapariciones no destacan en la periferia, pero eso sería lo de menos a efectos de transplantes.

Claro que me llama la atención el silencio televisivo sobre redes de pedofilia y de tráfico de órganos, como el silencio sobre el suicidio y otros, pero es lo que hay y no creas que le interesa a casi nadie aquello que la caja tonta no le mete a golpe de manipulación. 

Sobre los orfanatos, uf, cifras fiables, pocas; la realidad es que sí desaparecen bastantes.


¿Te referías con la coincidencia de minusvalías a los Asperger?


DQ-080917b


Spoiler



ORDEN INVERSO






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Si lo ponen, es para q veamos q el accidente es posible. Pues bien, entonces q lo pongan tal cuál es.




Pero es que el accidente, tal como lo cuentan, es imposible. Podría ser si alguien soltó a la niña junto al lugar del supuesto accidente, pero solo así. Vamos que ni que dijeran que hay huellas del golpe en el tren. Ese viaje de la niña andando es imposible.





Pues ojalá que esas noticias sean buenas, Cometa. 

Creo que el lugar al que han dirigido al padre no es el mejor deseable. 

Pero sí, la cautela es importante; aunque en el caso de desaparecidos (en general) es muy difícil discriminar entre "la importancia de los primeros momentos" y la protección de datos y tal. En estos casos es todavía más difícil porque es horrible imaginar que además existen depredadores hasta en estos escenarios. En todo caso, ojalá que el niño esté bien. Parece que lo de la madre no es de tipo vital, sino de extremidades, según sus familiares en Cataluña.






Cometa dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> 15.00h" Ni buscábamos ni hemos encontrado ningún niño desaparecido en el atentado de Barcelona. Víctimas y heridos están localizados"
> 
> Que el abuelo no tuviese información y que SOS desaparecidos haya difundido sin que hubiese una denuncia no quiere decir que el niño estuviese desaparecido.




Pues sí, tienes razón. Es lo que tienen las masacres: el desconcierto.

Está claro que los mossos han tardado en desmentirlo unas 30 horas después de difundir la búsqueda y que *se han confundido SOS desaparecidos, el abuelo del niño, multitud de medios internacionales, múltiples medios españoles* (entre ellos* "La Vanguardia"*, del que puse la noticia más arriba), etc.; también se confundió *Theresa May* (primera ministra de Reino Unido). 

Gracias a Dios que todos estaban confundidos menos los mossos, aunque no lo hayan aclarado hasta dos días después del atentado y tras haberles preguntado desde el principio, sin obtener más respuesta que la de que ellos, los mossos, no hablan de desaparecidos nada más que con los familiares (tengo algunas de sus respuestas, alguna fue pública).




*MUY URGENTE*










*Julian Cadman, de siete años, desaparecido tras el atentado en Barcelona*


Julian Cadman, un niño australiano de siete años, ha desaparecido tras el ataque en Barcelona. El menor se encontraba con su madre paseando la Rambla cuando una furgoneta entró en la zona peatonal, arrollando a quienes paseaban por el centro y dejó al menos 13 víctimas mortales y un centenar de heridos.

Ha sido su abuelo, Tony Cadman, residente en Sídney, quien ha colgado en su cuenta de Facebook una foto del niño explicando que estaba desaparecido desde el momento del ataque. Su madre está ingresada en uno de los hospitales barceloneses en estado grave, aunque estable, según indica.


Varios medios internacionales se hacen eco de la noticia y explican que el padre del menor, Andrew Cadman, ha indicado que habló con su hijo unas horas antes de su desaparición y actualmente viaja a Barcelona para buscar a su hijo.

La ministra de exteriores australiana, Julie Bishop, asegura que cuatro australianos resultaron heridos durante el atentado y otro permanece desaparecido, aunque no ha dado datos sobre esta quinta persona.

“Condenamos estos brutales y cobardes ataques claramente diseñados para herir y afectar a los turistas que visitaban la zona de la Rambla”, ha sentenciado Bishop.














*Continúa la búsqueda de la joven logroñesa de 15 años que desapareció la madrugada del sábado
*


Irene Forte, la joven menor de edad que desapareció de casa el pasado sábado 12 de agosto, continúa en paradero desconocido. La policía sigue investigando, pero aún no se ha dado con una pista fiable.

Parece ser que la joven se fue de casa por propia voluntad, pero según ha explicado su madre, Sandra Forte, «no dispone de dinero ni de documentación» y ha hecho un llamamiento a sus amigos y conocidos para que, en caso de que dispongan de alguna información relevante que pueda conducir a encontrarla, «llamen inmediatamente a la Policía Nacional o a la Guardia Civil».

La joven de 15 años tiene 1 metro 70 centímetros de altura, tiene complexión delgada, pelo rojizo y ojos color café. La familia seguía sin noticias de ella a última hora de la tarde de este jueves.







Para los que van siguiendo el asunto twitter, copiando, etc... En la cuenta principal de DQ, se van confirmando los movimientos de la secuencia habitual que suele preceder a noticias inminentes bastante importantes.

Ha bajado 3 tuits.

Sus demás cuentas, de las que hemos citado, siguen igual, como sucede desde el principio, excepto la vez que dijimos que sucedió uno de los cambios (seguir a alguien nuevo que había permanecido activo todo el tiempo) en dos de ellas.





*URGENTE*














JBR


Spoiler



*Desaparecida una menor de Puertollano en Miguelturra*


Habría pernoctado en un bloque de pisos abandonado de Miguelturra acompañada de algunos amigos y podría estar preparando un viaje a Valencia

Jennifer Bueno Ruiz, una menor de 14 años de edad y natural de Puertollano, lleva desaparecida desde que el pasado viernes, a las 21:30 horas, escapó del Centro de Menores de Miguelturra. Su tía, Aloa, ha publicado en las redes sociales un mensaje pidiendo ayuda para encontrarla que está siendo muy compartido por lo que nuestro digital se ha puesto en contacto con ella.

Según esta fuente la menor “rubita y con ojos azules, de 1.46 de altura y entre 50 a 52 kilos de peso” habría pernoctado en un bloque de pisos abandonado de la localidad de Miguelturra acompañada de algunos amigos “y la guardia civil de la localidad ya ha emprendido su búsqueda” aunque se le ha visto por última vez en Carrión de Calatrava.

Por otra parte, su madre ha explicado a La Comarca que las últimas noticias indican que se ha estado cambiado de ropa por lo que es inútil informar de cómo iba vestida en el momento de su desaparición, y que ha conseguido el dinero suficiente para viajar hasta Valencia. “ha estado en Miguelturra durante este fin de semana donde ha tenido ayuda de un grupo de amigos. Algo le ha tenido que ocurrir en el centro de menores para que se haya escapado” concluye Rocío, la madre de la menor desaparecida.

Para cualquier tipo de información sobre la desaparecida pueden dirigirse al teléfono ------------------------------------ de la Policía Nacional (091) y Guardia Civil (062).





El caso es que comprendo el cabreo; yo mismo lo siento por casos como el de Francis; pero la cosa no es tan fácil en la mayoría de los casos. 

Si alguien se va de casa porque quiere y no quiere que lo encuentren, suelen tener éxito. Pongo un ejemplo:


*Revelador audio de la chica desaparecida en Córdoba: "No soy feliz acá"*

Yasmín Varela, de 15 años, fue vista por última vez este jueves en la puerta de su colegio

Un revelador audio de Whatsapp demostraría que la joven de 15 años desaparecida desde este jueves en Córdoba se habría escapado de su casa voluntariamente.

"Yo no tengo buena relación con mis viejos y estaba pensando en escaparme. Sé que estoy loca, pero bueno…", es una de las primeras frases del mensaje en el cual Yasmín Varela le pide su opinión a un amigo todavía no identificado.

Voy a romper el celular porque dicen que te localizan
La adolescente fue vista por última vez en la puerta del colegio Santa Margarita, en el barrio de San Vicente, donde fue dejada por su madre. Al día siguiente, vecinos del lugar encontraron un uniforme y la policía investiga si le pertenece.

Además, algunas publicaciones que la menor había hecho en las redes sociales también indicarían que planeaba escapar.

En el audio la joven explica que se iría a Santiago del Estero a vivir a la casa de un "amigo bueno" que le "hace el aguante". "Dice que me vaya a vivir con él, que no tiene problema; que haga la escuela y la facultad allá", dice Yasmín.

La joven también parece ser consciente de las dificultades que enfrentaría y reconoce que tendrá que "esperar unos meses encerrada en la casa hasta que todo se tranquilice". Y agrega: "Voy a romper el celular porque dicen que te localizan. Voy a tener que teñirme el pelo, cambiar mi look".

"Tendré muchos problemas y una vida muy dura cuando me escape, el problema es que no soy feliz acá…", resumió.

Yasmín mide 1,69 metros, tiene tez blanca, ojos marrones y su pelo es marrón ondulado.




*¡Nada menos que a Santiago del Estero se iba la "moza"!*


En fin, que estas cosas suceden de forma igual en España y en el resto del mundo. Que los depredadores y las mafias lo aprovechan. Que las FFSS se ven atadas de pies y manos con las leyes políticas interpretadas por los jueces que tenemos, pero que además no tienen incentivos y se corrompen algunos, y bla bla bla. Que hay que intentar ayudar, pero que todos somos un poco culpables de tener la situación que tenemos porque...






ALCOY dijo:


> probando... ¿queda mejor así?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena idea.

A mí me gusta el segundo, que se identifica mejor. Añadiría en el muro una fotito de Francis, con las letras HORNACHOS DESAPARECIDA 09/05/2017. 

Antes de COMPETENCIA, encima, centrado y en cursiva por ser latín, pondría *in* por su significado en latín "en interior" y la ambigüedad de in-competencia. No lo van a entender, pero te curas en salud (con la cursiva) y lo decimos más claro.

Ah, mejor si pones coma en esta frase:

*en 10 metros, no en NY*






rcobrador dijo:


> Mira las cuentas que sigue Diana , ha pasado a 532



Sí, lo he visto (gracias). Tal como esperábamos. 

Ahora, si la secuencia no falla: novedades inminentes. Ya veremos.




Cojones, macho! Digo, Alcoy 

Que yo no he dicho que Sharleny conspirara. ¿Por qué no podían ser dos posibles víctimas? O no? Es que no podían ir siguiendo los del parque a Sharleny y luego seguir a Diana, aunque fuera por el parecido incluso en el vestir y que de noche todos los gatos son pardos, sobre todo si domina el blanco en el consumo?

Yo digo solo lo que son hechos; la interpretación se la dejo a "nuestros amigos" los jueces y la investigación a "nuestros investigadores guardias civiles del caso Asunta". Faltaría más. Un respeto a la ley, hombre!

p.s. Laura, sí salió (fue en una quedada previa a la fiesta, como una hora antes o así; eso, una); lo otro, luego lo aclaramos, pero me gustaría ponerte la cita y ahora no tengo ni un segundo más. Si no lo encuentras, ya lo pondré.






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Torrente, supongo q te he entendido mal o yo entendí mal en su día. Diana no estaba con Charlie en la pizzería.se vieron esa noche pero no en la pizzería compartiendo copa. Yo creo recordar q Diana estaba con la hija del novio o amigo de la madre.. Con los q hubo la bronca otro día anterior, en un restaurante q Diana se fue.
> Igual estoy mal fijada o no te he entendido..




*Me has entendido bien, Laura*. Se han dicho muchas cosas: en su día, alguien dijo eso que dices, pero yo no lo creo y mantuve lo de "Charly" (razones?; entre otras cosas, whatsapp con Fausto, etc., pero no vienen a cuento). Entiendo la confusión: ya sabes que hay rachas en las que es difícil aclararse en el debate; lógico y normal por el sitio en el que estamos.

Te pongo una de las citas textuales:

*Algo sobre Sharleny*

*En ese recorrido Diana se encontró con su amiga Sharleny, la última persona que vio a la joven* y que ha testificado, pues puede haber otro testigo que la viera después pero que todavía no lo haya confesado. *Sharleny explica que se encontraron cerca de una pizzería y que Diana le dijo que se iba a su casa porque estaba aburrida*.

Según explica el periodista Nacho Abad, *Sharleny recorre el mismo itinerario que Diana Quer a unos metros de distancia :8:. La sitúa en el entorno de la pizzería de A Pobra manipulando su teléfono móvil quieta*. La amiga dice que en el momento en el que camina hacia Diana, ella deja de utilizar su teléfono y se marcha hacia la zona de las naves industriales abandonadas, un lugar que, según Pedro Víctor de Bernardo, abogado de la madre de Diana, es "como la boca del lobo". Es un "sitio oscuro donde no hay ninguna iluminación, ninguna farola, ningún edificio".

*Tras este encuentro con Sharleny, Diana mantiene una inquietante conversación de Whatsapp con un amigo de Madrid *en el que le dice que se está quedando sin batería y que cuando llegue a su casa siguen hablando. Tras esto, la joven le escribe "un gitano me está llamando" y cuenta que le ha dicho "morena ven aquí", pero cuando su amigo le pregunta a través de la aplicación de mensajería instantánea que cuál fue la reacción de Diana, ya no hubo respuesta.

...



_Edito_

Y la pregunta del millón, que hice en su día y no obtuve respuesta:

¿De dónde cree el personal que pudo salir el *"Morena, ven aquí"*?

Otra opción, Alcoy. Y esta de los entornos fiestas y modelos juntos.





Laura Palmer dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Laura, *una chica de la agencia estaba en un hotel de Santiago de Compostela*. Se aclaró lo que se pudo: puse enlaces.




ALCOY dijo:


> ya Torrente, pero esa modelo desapareció mientras estaba en contexto sesión de fotos y estando en la agencia...
> 
> el contexto de Diana es distinto... desapareció casi a las 3 am camino a su casa en la zona lúgubre de Pobra, mientras esa ciudad estaba de fiestas...
> 
> ...




"Del color con que se mire", Alcoy.

1. Es cierto que "Diana... desapareció casi a las 3 am camino a su casa en la zona lúgubre de Pobra, mientras esa ciudad estaba de fiestas...".

Y de ahí se derivan varias opciones e hipótesis que no se deben descartar si no hay seguridad de que no puedan ser ciertas.

2. Pero no es menos cierto que Diana desapareció en un entorno agencia; a saber:

- La *última persona que declaró verla con vida* y hablar con ella es *una aspirante-trabajadora de modelo*, "Charly" para más señas, que a su vez pues... eso... todo lo que llevamos dicho de "Morena, ven aquí, coincidencia con lugar e imagen y tantas y tantas cosas (por no repetirme); como que se fue a casa, acompañada por sus amigos, debido al miedo, pero estaba con Diana en la pizzería (sin más amigos). 

- Desde ese mismo lugar en el que estaban ambas dos, *Diana conectó con una página web* (yo creo que de *la agencia* y supongo que desde esa página pudo contactar y/o enviar un correo, pero esto es elucubración mía, por dejar claro lo que son hechos y lo que son opiniones). Este dato lo tiene el teléfono, ya se sabrá "si eso".

- La *agencia *confesó que minutos antes de que se supiera de la desaparición *enviaron a Diana un correo* con ofertas de trabajo. Añaden que Diana no llegó a abrirlo. Y siendo el destinatario un gmail, es imposible saberlo, excepto excepciones conocidas (ya no estaba, se lo dijo, etc.).

- Parece ser (me voy a curar en salud) que Diana tenía para la agencia el mismo correo que se puso como remitente en el correo a SOS (enviado desde una web de correos anónimos, esto se explicó aquí largo y tendido). 

- Parece ser (idem salud) que existe *un usuario de twitter exactamente igual que ese correo*, que fue creado a finales de 2015, que estuvo cerrado y se activó unos cuantos meses después de la desaparición. Ya sé que no te gusta twitter (ni a mí) y que en apariencia no estaría relacionado con modelos, pero... Parece ser (otra vez idem) que *ese usuario-twitter y ese mismo correo en nombre de Diana es el que Diana tiene en su facebook* de modelo en el que ponía las fotos de la *agencia*.

¿A que tú sabes a qué correo me refiero? 

Pues eso, como se puede ver porque en facebook es público, me refiero a

*dianaquer9@gmail.com*

*En facebook*

*Usuario en twitter*


Y más cosas que ya dijimos por aquí y/o que no dijimos, pero vamos, que *entorno fiestas, sí; entorno modelo, también*.

Luego, *todas las opciones son posibles y no se debería desacartar ninguna hasta que vaya quedando descartada por imposibilidad absoluta*. O eso creo yo.






Bocanegra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En general, una gran pelea por las adjudicaciones. Mueve más dinero que las obras propiamente dichas.

Un ejemplo, por la proximidad a los hechos:


*Ya han comenzado los movimientos de tierra para la depuradora del Bajo Guadalhorce, que se ubicará en Pizarra (que dará servicio a Coín, Pizarra y Álora) 11/07/2017*




p.s. Sobre Francis no digo nada ahora, duele demasiado. Estuve hablando con un comandante de la GC retirado y "Nada de nada".










































Para los que quieran acudir a Hornachos a apoyar en la manifestación por Francis, a unas 3 horas y media desde Madrid, hoy está el día bastante fresco por la zona; espero que allí no haga tanto calor como el martes pasado.


Y, hablando de Diana María Quer, otra cosa (Alcoy no te enfades , que todas las vías están abiertas y todas las opciones son posibles).


*La modelo británica Chloe Ayling, de 20 años, secuestrada en Milán, iba a ser vendida como esclava sexual en Medio Oriente*


La policía italiana informó que Aylin, quien había volado a Milán para una sesión de fotos, fue secuestrada, drogada y transportada en una bolsa a un pueblo al noroeste de Turín, donde fue retenida mientras sus captores intentaban subastarla en Internet, por 230.000 libras esterlinas y exigieron que su agente pagara un rescate.

La subasta se intentaba, como la de otras modelos, en la *Deep web*.






Spoiler




*Modelo británica iba a ser vendida como esclava sexual en Medio Oriente*

La modelo británica Chloe Ayling, de 20 años, secuestrada durante seis días en la ciudad de Milán iba a ser vendida como esclava sexual en Medio Oriente, según informó hoy su abogado, Francesco Pesce.

En declaraciones a la BBC, Pesce dijo también que la modelo había estado actuando bajo coacción cuando fue llevada de compras por su captor antes de ser liberada.

La policía italiana informó que Aylin, quien había volado a Milán para una sesión de fotos, fue secuestrada el mes pasado por un grupo que se autodenominaba "Black Death" (muerte negra) y que se cree que fue drogada y transportada en una bolsa a un pueblo al noroeste de Turín, donde fue retenida durante seis días mientras sus captores intentaban subastarla en Internet.

Los secuestradores intentaron vender a la joven en Internet por 230.000 libras esterlinas y exigieron que su agente pagara un rescate.

El abogado de Ayling afirmó que los captores dijeron a la modelo que estaba vigilada y que la matarían si trataba de huir, por lo que ella cumplió con las órdenes.

Pero desde entonces han surgido dudas en torno a la historia, con preguntas acerca de por qué Ayling había estado en un viaje de compras con su secuestrador durante el tiempo en que supuestamente fue mantenida en cautiverio antes de ser llevada al consulado británico en Milán.

Según Pesce, escuchó a mucha gente dudar de la modelo y que llegaron hasta implicarla en que estaba de alguna manera involucrada en este caso.

De acuerdo a declaraciones de la joven al diario británico Daily Telegraph, su secuestrador la habría liberado porque tenía un hijo pequeño y que tal secuestro violaba las reglas del grupo.

La historia de Ayling podría ser "francamente increíble", pero es cierto, sostuvo su abogado, quien aseguró que está diciendo la verdad y que las autoridades ahora no tienen ninguna duda.

"Lo que Chloe dijo a la policía durante 10 horas, no fue fácil para ella", afirmó.

La policía italiana arrestó el pasado 18 de julio como sospechoso del secuestro a Lukasz Pawel Herba, un polaco de 30 años con residencia en el Reino Unido.

En declaraciones al programa de Victoria Derbyshire de la BBC, una amiga de Ayling, Carla Berlucci, quien también dirige una agencia modelos, dijo que las chicas de la industria se tienen que cuidar y que la seguridad está siempre primero.

Berlucci describió a su amiga, a quien conoce desde que tenía 15 años, como "una buena muchacha, un poco ingenua".

Por su parte, la Agencia Nacional de la Delincuencia del Reino Unido dijo que había estado trabajando con la Unidad de Operaciones Especiales de East Midlands (EMSOU) y las autoridades italianas.

Los investigadores italianos detectaron que el sospechoso ya había organizado varias subastas de jóvenes secuestradas en Internet, refiriéndose a ellas como "presas".

Los sitios web de las subastas incluían una descripción de la víctima y un precio inicial, pero la policía dijo que aún no estaba claro si el sospechoso lo había inventado.

Las autoridades están buscando por lo menos una persona más en relación con el secuestro.






*Secuestran a modelo en Italia; pretendían venderla en la deep web*


REDACCIÓN SDPNOTICIAS.COM
mar 08 ago 2017 17:48

La modelo de 22 años fue secuestrada por Lukasz Pawel Herba, quien se identificó como integrante del "Black Death Group".
Italia.- El secuestro de una modelo en Milán encendió las alertas de las autoridades de Italia por una modalidad de secuestro y trata de personas que operaría en la deep web, donde impera el anonimato.

La modelo Chloe Ayling viajó a Milán el 11 de julio para una sesión de fotos que parecía legítima. La persona que la contactó parecía profesional, a decir del agente Phil Green, pues tenía “un website, fotos previas, detalles de su estudio”.

Sin embargo, el día después de la sesión un integrante de una mafia criminal, identificada por el fiscal de Milán Paolo Storari como “Black Death Group”, le exigió al agente de la Supermodel Agency 4 millones 750 mil pesos para evitar que la modelo de 22 años fuera subastada en Internet como esclava sexual.

En una operación conjunta entre el consulado británico y las autoridades de Milán, el 17 de julio se logró la liberación de la modelo así como el arresto de Lukasz Pawel Herba, quien la mantuvo secuestrada por 6 días en el sótano de un domicilio ubicado en Turín.

Sobre la autenticidad del caso de secuestro y la existencia del grupo, tanto el agente londinense, el fiscal de Milán y la propia modelo han vertido declaraciones a la prensa. “Fue real y muy aterrador para todos”, dijo Green.

“Si este grupo existe o no, sinceramente, no lo se, pero hay un informe de Europol de 2015-2016 que confirma la existencia del grupo en la deep web, la web oculta”, dijo el fiscal.

Herba se declaró integrante del “Black Death Group”, organización dedicada al tráfico sexual, y señaló que *la modelo fue liberada porque las reglas no permiten secuestrar a mujeres que son madres*.

“Ha sido una experiencia aterradora. He temido por mi vida, segundo a segundo, minuto a minuto, hora tras hora”, reconoció Chloe Ayling.

Con información de *AP y Reuters*




*Las partes de Internet: la Deep web, 96%; la web visible para buscadores, 4%, aprox.*






Bocanegra dijo:


> Sobre los perros: no necesariamente ladrarian a una niña sin más ruido que sus pisadas, mis perros me han sorprendido más de una vez; ahora bien, a los buscadores que irían gritando y varios juntos, si que hay mucha posibilidad de que ladren, cerca del 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, pues con la ley en la mano no pueden hacer absolutamente nada. El Método Alcoy tampoco lo pueden aplicar porque denuncian a la mínima presión. Y los jueces dan la razón a los denunciantes y a los polis se les cae el pelo.

Sí, recuerdo lo de aquel policía local de Arroyo de San Serván (creo), pegado a Hornachos. Conozco gente que me ha contado como destrozaron a él y a su familia por haber resuelto el caso de la chica secuestrada para prostitución.

En el caso de Francis es diferente. Solo la presión sobre el Negro, el GC, su pareja y alguien más (que hay historias y matrículas, coño) podría servir de algo.


Edito

*Laura*, si se hubiese salido de las vías, no habría podido cruzar el río, excepto por la autovía, que ya se iría a 7 km. 

Repito otra vez y con seguridad: *es imposible que Lucía fuera andando desde Pizarra hasta el lugar en el que se la encontró*.


p.s. OF TOPIC (o no). A ver, un apunte (tangencial). Los *movimientos de tierra *suelen estar relacionados con compra-venta de maquinaria y su comercio de sustancias asociadas, con transporte y comercio de energía, con tierras raras y con construcción de muros especiales, incluyendo bunkers. Y ahí lo dejo.






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Esos datos son muy buenos. Pero lo único q dice es q NO FUE ARROLLADA...eso no nos dice nada y puede ser el golpe q ellos dicen.
> Lo importante es la hora.. Pero no se ha confirmado.Tienes más datos Torrente?




Me refiero con que son interesantes a cómo *a 1ª hora, y de forma casi simultánea, la Policía señala que no es accidente y la GC que es accidente* (ferroviario). Es una muestra más del desacuerdo y del "Nada de nada" que decíamos sobre Francis (no puedo quitar de mi mente el recuerdo de esas palabras). Cosa de imposición de las leyes y de los jueces que llevan a su aire las leyes desarrolladas por los politicastros.

Sobre la hora de la muerte, creo que lo grave no es que no se haya confirmado, sino que no se haya desmentido. Pobre criatura y pobres padres, abuelos, etc. Pobre pueblo y pobre sociedad. Qué impotencia!

Ah, sobre datos... uf!





Bocanegra dijo:


> 3. Por curiosidad, y con la ley en la mano, qué acciones se pueden tomar para que el caso avance?
> 
> 1. Recuerdo haber comentado con Torrente la estatura de la chica, no pasa muy desapercibida. Fue desaparición voluntaria?
> 
> 2. Entonces sale de la terraza del bar, da la vuelta a la manzana, deja el chupete y corre en dirección contraria por el andén hacia el badén?



Numero para...

1. Parece ser que sí, aunque mejor no mojarse. La familia dice que han contactado con ella. Es todo lo que creo que se sabe.

2. Lo que se cuenta de los perros es imposible:

- Los perros rastreadores, como poco, deberían haber recorrido todo el bar, toda la terraza, etc...

- Los perros de las vías deberían haber ladrado al pasar los que buscaban a Lucía.

3. Con la Ley en la mano, en el caso muy especial de Francis, no se consigue lo que se pide: intervención de la UCO. No hay ni un solo indicio de Crimen Organizado. Con la bondad de este pueblo, tampoco. Lanzan globos, hacen plegarias, etc. Que está muy bien y hay que apoyarles, ¡por supuesto!, pero no va por ahí el que eso afecte a un criminal.

Yo, con la ley en la mano, propondría algo simbólico que represente un "vamos a cazar al autor y a ponerlo en manos de la justicia". Por ejemplo, hacer el recorrido con escopetas (de juguete, sin cargas, por supuesto; es un Método Alcoy, a lo bestia); todos armados (de mentira): cazadores de la zona apoyando con su arma de juguete vacía, y con pistolas de agua, y alguna otra cosa de los chinos. Hacer la manifa frente al cuartel de la GC en el que está el que la vio presuntamente el último y cuyo asunto la llevó a lo que llevó. 

A esto sumaría una denuncia contra el GC, su señora y sobre todo contra el Negro. Un macrocareo entre ellos.

Además propondría una recompensa en plan "legal" para el que de info que lleve a encontrar a Francis: billete de avión y pasta (en forma de subvención para supervivencia).

Y ahora más en serio. *Mientras que la GC no deje rascar bola a la PN en sus casos (y viceversa) seguiremos sin encontrar a los culpables*; no hay más que ver lo que sucedió el 11M.

También apoya a la falta de resoluciones el hecho de que los desaparecidos, como los suicidados, no interesan más que a los afectados y a cuatro y medio más. Si no hay morbo, ni fu ni fa; si lo hay, cuanto más dure, mola más.


_Edito_

Esto me lo traigo para comentarlo después "si eso", que me parece muy importante.



Spoiler






Bocanegra dijo:


> Jefe de policía de Pizarra:"un tren no ha sido"
> Fuente: Twitter
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 21:18 ----------
> ...












ALCOY dijo:


> hipóteis de porqué salió corriendo;
> 
> A- vio un gatito y lo siguió
> B- alguien premeditadamente la llamó en la distancia para captarla y hacerle daño.
> ...




Yo considero probables las tres. También me inclinaría por la tuya, la C. Pero solo las considero válidas hasta adentrarse en la oscuridad y con anexo a las vías sin piedras y si llevara otro chupete (que yo no lo descarto). Pero recorrer todo el trayecto en esas condiciones es una hipótesis imposible, con absoluta seguridad.



Resumiendo y opinando un poco o algo:

- Lucía desaparece en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, se deja atrás su chupete y no se la oye llorar. No se vuelve a coger-buscar su chupete.

Creo que *se pudo ir con alguien conocido* o *"dormida-anestesiada"* con algún spray (un moderno cloroformo), *o ambas cosas*. No considero probable que se fuera andando por las vías (ya sabéis); para mí, es imposible.

- Dicen que una cámara grabó a "una persona pequeña, que se correspondería con la altura de la niña, *caminando en dirección a* la zona en la que luego apareció, en dirección a Álora, *según confirman fuentes policiales a ABC*"

De ahí, modificando poco a poco, se ha llegado a decir que una cámara grabó a Lucía andando por la vía en la oscuridad. La verdad, si es que existe, es que *alguien estaba en el final del andén*, antes de la bajada por la que se puede acceder a la vía. ¿Quién era? ¿Cuándo fue eso? ¿El momento pudo ser anterior a la última vez que los padres-primos vieron a la niña? 

- Por el *trayecto que atraviesa el polígono industrial*, ni la gente que *paseaba por la calle* que está pegada a la vía, ni los que estaban/esperaban en *terrazas, restaurantes y bares*, ni los recostados a la barandilla que separa de la vía, ni *nadie vio a la niña ni oyó llorar a la pequeña* ¡ni por su chupete! Hubo gente buscando por todas partes. Los CCyFFS buscaban en círculos, pero muchos familiares y vecinos lo hacían a su aire.

Creo que es poco probable que la niña fuera por allí y no se desviara, ni llorara ni nadie la viera.

- "El cuerpo sin vida de Lucía ha sido localizado a primera hora de este jueves a varios kilómetros del lugar de la desaparición, en concreto, *junto a la línea de Cercanías, en un muro de la vía*, ya *dentro del término municipal de Alora*". La pequeña presentaba el cráneo destrozado por un golpe en la cabeza. 

Creo que el cadáver se encontró recostado sobre el lateral con la parte en donde recibió el golpe hacia abajo.

Nadie vio ni oyó nada, pero *todos sabían que se buscaba por las vías *también, incluyendo al probable asesino, si lo hubiera. 

*La niña no estaba en la vía, pero estaba junto a ella en el muro, ¿es posible que alguien que sabía que allí la encontrarían muy pronto, pudiera ponerla allí?* 

*¿Pretendía ese alguien que se supiera con certeza que no la había matado el tren? *

*¿Se cuidó de que, al encontrar el cadáver, el impacto inicial fuera menos grave, poniendo la parte más dañada hacia abajo? 

¿Se cuidó de que, por si no la encontraban antes de pasar el primer tren, se supiera que no la había arrollado el tren y por eso la colocó en el muro, fuera de la vía? *

El hecho de que desde la GC se pida *"silencio"*, cuando han podido silenciar y pasar al "olvido" diciendo, si fuera el caso, que hay *restos de sangre-golpe en el tren* (y no lo han hecho), unido a *no decir la hora de la muerte*, junto con *el escenario y ¡sin chupete!* tiene toda la *pinta de un crimen, con intención de despistar por parte de los CCyFFS*, que yo no creo que no estén esforzándose al máximo. Otra cosa es callarnos, con criminales sueltos.

Creo que la mayoría de los CCyFFS dan su vida por nosotros, que encuentran muchos desaparecidos, muriendo en el intento varios de los investigadores todos los años (*no hace mucho, el día que sucedió, puse en este hilo un GC jovencito que murió buscando y encontrando a un desaparecido; no vi ni un puto DEP en toda la red*); aunque también creo que hay algún inepto, desalmado y/o comprado-vendido como en todas partes.

El caso Lucía es uno de los que espero que sí lo aclaren. 





Charles Styles dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A los que hayan visto ese vídeo completo y todavía duden les sugiero que sumen y hagan el trayecto: *solo, sin linterna* (ni encendida ni apagada), *con sandalias, sin agua, en plena oscuridad, con perros más o menos salvajes, con zorros, dando pasos máximos de 40 centímetros, sabiendo que entre las traviesas hay una distancia de 60 cm.*, ¡Y *SIN CHUPETE*! (O SEA, SI SON FUMADORES, SIN TABACO), *sin teléfono móvil* ni ninguna otra conexión, *con vestido o pantalón corto de tela fina*, etc. Que empiecen en la estación y sepan que alguien les espera al final del camino (para tener un aliciente). Si no hay nadie al otro extremo, no creo que lleguen.

Pues lo de Lucía habría sido peor, bastante peor. No sé de dónde os sacáis lo de sin controlar tiempo y espacio. Con 3 años los niños saben si está lejos o cerca o algo, alto o bajo, si tienen que esperar o es ¡ya!; *la percepción temporal y espacial es inversamente proporcional a la edad*. En fin...

Yo insisto en que *el que tenga cojones que haga el camino en las condiciones en las que dicen que lo hizo Lucía*, en la medida de lo posible. Después hablamos de dudas. ¿No os animáis? Yo ya dije que lo he intentado y no he sido capaz (quizá abandoné por el _sinsentido_, no sé, pero no podía más).

Por otra parte, las imágenes de las cámaras, de momento, no dicen nada, ni siquiera quién iba por el final del andén.

Lo de los perros y lo del chupete es de novela. Vamos, que ahora los perros son tontos, que una niña se deja atrás su chupete más de 30 segundos y no vuelve a buscarlo :8:


Pero yo venía por lo que os decía de las *imágenes de abrazos*... A ver si tenéis alguna... 

Solo he encontrado esta:







_El padre, con la camiseta blanca, y la madre acudieron al lugar donde se encontró el cuerpo de Lucía. / Foto: Salvador Salas_


Y sobre lo de no hacer hipótesis y tal, que se vayan a hacer puñetas, que a algunos nos importa mucho y no queremos que haya criminales sueltos, _noshajodido_!


_Edito_. ¿Se sabe algo sobre si *han detenido al conductor del tren* o al responsable del, como poco, homicidio imprudente o lo que sea o van a dejar que huya? ¿No sirven para eso las detenciones preventivas? Que vigilen el entorno, especialmente, a los "desaparecidos" de Málaga, entre otros.






ALCOY dijo:


> *Los padres de Lucía Vivar se personan en la investigación de su muerte en Pizarra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buena abogada y gran defensora de la presunción de inocencia.

He leído su libro; es coautora con una periodista de El Mundo, que no me cae nada bien. Merece la pena leerlo. Yo lo compré en la librería Dykinson, pero supongo que estará en cualquier parte.







daphne dijo:


> No entiendo nada. En los medios dan por supuesto que la niña murió por un golpe que le dio el tren cuando estaba dormidita sobre la vía:
> 
> - Desde las 22:50 no circulan más trenes por la noche
> 
> ...



Habían parado el tráfico por mantenimiento de las vías.

El conductor del primer tren dijo que había visto un bulto en el viaje de ida, pero que no pudo parar y que en el de vuelta pararía.


Todo un sinsentido, *daphne*.


Mientras tanto, por si fuera poco, criminales sueltos.

¿Cuántos crímenes "anónimos" van en Málaga en los últimos tiempos? Mejor ni lo nombremos. ¡Espeluznante!

Entorno, en este caso como en tantos, el entorno se debe mirar, pero casi siempre se va de rositas...





MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, hay muchos tramos como en el que está este señor??




Yo he calculado que menos de un kilómetro.




*Alcoy*, a ver..., condiciones aparte, que son más que suficientes, un pilla-pilla de varias horas en una niña de 3 años? Algunos recomendamos cambiar de juego en máximo 15 minutos porque mantener la atención más de ese tiempo es muy difícil, eso, acompañados... Pero OK, por mí, acepto lo que sea hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.




*Es imposible* que una niña de 3 años ande 4 kilómetros en plena oscuridad, por el campo, sin salirse del peor camino posible, cansada de todo el día, a esa velocidad, etc., etc., etc. ¡Y SIN CHUPETE!

*Alcoy*, cuando digo que he probado y no lo he conseguido, digo que he probado como se debe probar. Creo que me entiendes. 

A ver si tuvieran cojones a hacer la reconstrucción bien (con niña incluida, etc.), que nos íbamos a reír si no fuera porque es para llorar.


Otra cosa.

*¿Tenéis localizadas imágenes del funeral y velatorio?* Me interesan, especialmente, las de abrazos. 

Ya sabréis, los que hayáis perdido a algún ser muy querido o hayáis observado a otros, que, en momentos de dolor intenso por la pérdida, literalmente te echas sobre cualquiera que se acerque a abrazarte. 

He dado un vistazo y solo he visto una con un GC, pero no le he dedicado tiempo a eso, que para mí es fundamental. Aunque aviso de que eso no significaría necesariamente nada en relación con la muerte de la bebita.


Edito



MaraL dijo:


> Yo creo que el badén es la "cuneta" de las vías, como el badén de las carreteras, pero tampoco estoy muy segura...



No es una cuneta. Un badén es una zona cóncava (bastante más baja) en una carretera, camino o similar..., que forma parte de la vía a la que se refiere, no es un anexo. En este caso el badén es la parte baja en el andén (la imagen que podría ser Lucía, que no se sabe si lo es, estaba en el final del andén, en la zona de bajada, en la que queda a nivel de las vías).


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2017)

DQ-080917c


Spoiler



ORDEN INVERSO




El *badén* es la zona cóncava (que hace una curva hacia dentro en la superficie, más baja) en donde termina el andén (saliendo desde el edificio de la estación, hacia la derecha), pero todavía dentro de la estación, en donde está la vía al nivel del andén.

Yo a los que se creen que la niña pudo andar esos kilómetros en esas condiciones les recomendaría dos o tres cosas que yo me estoy aplicando:

1. Que lo intenten ellos en circunstancias similares (yo lo he intentado y no lo he conseguido, y estoy más que acostumbrado a andar por sitios difíciles, etc.).

2. Que esperen a la reconstrucción judicial. A ver si hay cojones a hacerla bien hecha.

3. Que tengan en cuenta que había alertas por la zona (toda Andalucía, Extremadura, Galicia, Valencia, Madrid, etc., pero especialmente en Málaga) sobre precauciones a tomar por posibles riesgos de desaparición de niños.

Además del dolor por los crímenes y desaparecidos, lo que jode más si cabe es que los criminales siguen sueltos.

Que investiguen el entorno.

De todas maneras, por mi parte, esperanza, cero.


CASI OFF TOPIC

Para el que tenga ganas de leer, os dejo un fragmento interesante que lo veo muy relacionado y ya nos indica que de toda la vida de dios y en todas partes siempre es lo mismo: las FFyCCS dependen de los políticos y de los jueces; en realidad todo depende de los jueces que interpretan a su gusto las leyes que hacen los políticos y las aplican al gusto del jefe político al que quieren complacer...


_»Cuando defienden una causa evitan
diligentemente todo lo que sea entrar en los
fundamentos de ella; pero se detienen,
alborotadores, violentos y fatigosos, sobre
todas las circunstancias que no hacen al caso.

... Después de lo cual consultarán
precedentes, aplazarán la causa una vez y otra,
y a los diez, o los veinte, o los treinta años, se
llegará a la conclusión.

»Asimismo debe consignarse que esta
sociedad tiene una jerigonza y jerga particular
para su uso, que ninguno de los demás
mortales puede entender, y en la cual están
escritas todas las leyes, que los abogados se
cuidan muy especialmente de multiplicar. Con
lo que han conseguido confundir totalmente la
esencia misma de la verdad y la mentira, la
razón y la sinrazón, de tal modo que se tardará
treinta años en decidir si el campo que me han
dejado mis antecesores de seis generaciones me
pertenece a mí o pertenece a un extraño que
está a trescientas millas de distancia.

»... *el juez manda
primero a sondear la disposición de quienes
disfrutan el poder, y luego puede con toda
comodidad ahorcar o absolver al criminal,
cumpliendo rigurosamente todas las debidas
formas legales.*»

... en todas las materias ajenas a su
oficio eran ordinariamente el linaje más
ignorante y estúpido; los más despreciables en
las conversaciones corrientes, enemigos
declarados de la ciencia y el estudio e
inducidos a pervertir la razón general de la
Humanidad en todos los sujetos de
razonamiento, igual que en los que caen dentro
de su profesión.
_

*Jonathan Swift (Dublín, 1667-1745): "Los viajes de Gulliver"
Cuarta parte
Un viaje al país de los Houyhnhnms*

*TEXTO COMPLETO DE "Los viajes de Gulliver" EN EL POST ENLAZADO*




Pues eso, que sin lesiones en los pies es un dato más (y gordo) que apoya lo que veníamos diciendo todos: es imposible que haga ese recorrido una niña de 3 años (recién cumplidos, casi 2).

A esto podemos añadir:

*La Guardia Civil ha enviado* a analizar a Sevilla *muestras biológicas : y de tejido de la ropa de la niña*, señalando, además, que la niña tenía *restos de grasa en el cuerpo*.

Supongo que investigarán a los relacionados con las *fábricas de grasa* próximas a la zona y que no se olvidarán de que *la vaselina es una grasa*.


p.s. *Alcoy*, se te echaba de menos; tras poner el SOS URGENTE en este hilo, como tantas veces, la cosa terminó en esta tragedia; *después, intenté imitarte (sorry), pero no es lo mismo*. Creo que es importante mantener el hilo arriba por si a algún testigo o criminal le da por pasarse por este _antro_.




Os pongo como se enlaza y después leeré todo, que tengo mucha prisa...

-Pones título del hilo o lo que quieras que se lea. Lo seleccionas. Das al enlace (eslabón de encima de esta ventana). Se despliega una ventana con una pestaña.

-Borras lo que hay en la pestaña.

-Pegas la dirección de burbuja a la que quieres enviar.

-Borras de esa dirección pegada todo esto

*http : // www. *

-Aceptas.

*Sociedad: Hallan muerta a la niÑa desaparecida....*


Si no hubieras hecho esto, te sale una dirección con un fragmento repetido entre exclamaciones. En el navegador, borra la barra del siete siguiente a "eso y todo eso hasta la anterior barra (que no la borras).


Enlazo también *el nuevo de Laura*


*Q hacer cuándo desaparece alguien?. Rezar. Ya está*


Luego os leo.





MaraL dijo:


> Torrente, un laboratoria está analizando una muestra de tejido de la niña para saber la hora exacta de su muerte, porque las autopsias sólo dan un margen de horas:
> 
> Un laboratorio analiza tejido de Lucía para saber la hora en la que se produjo su muerte - La Opinión de Málaga



Gracias, Maral. Pero va a ser que así no es... Como con Asunta, dirán la hora que hayan acordado, vamos que en el momento del golpe del tren que no cuela.

FÓRMULA DE GLAISTER

HORAS FALLECIDO

*(Temp. rectal media-Temp. rectal del cadáver)/1,5*


Ah, ahora ya con pruebas, es imposible realizar ese trayecto en ese tiempo por la vía de noche y con calzado especial; ¡ni los mejor preparados!






Bocanegra dijo:


> Este asunto se asimila al asunto Asunta con la diferencia de que no encontraron cuerdas de colores y las cámaras de la galuresa no llegan tan lejos.
> 
> Han dicho ya la hora de la muerte?
> 
> ...



Ni han detenido a la madre antes del funeral (gracias a Dios), pero por lo demás..., supongamos que la data de la muerte no se pudo tomar, ni temperatura en el ano, ni en el oído, no temperatura ambiente... ¿O sí? Por lo que nos dicen, todo indica que no o que no saben no contestan.

Parece que* la autopsia data la hora de la muerte entre las 11 de la noche y las 7 de la mañana*. Será el laboratorio de Sevilla (el mismo que el de Asunta) el que tenga la última palabra sobre la hora de la muerte.


Por cierto, me ha extrañado mucho que no se haya eco la prensa nacional del *hombre que encontraron a unos 30 kilómetros, ahogado y flotando, 24 horas después*; o sea, que debió de "caer" al mar a las pocas horas del crimen de Lucía. Quizá no tenga nada que ver, pero como suele suceder que los testigos vayan cayendo, yo no lo descartaría.

Disculpad que no ponga enlaces; no los tengo, pero luego "si eso" busco mejor...






Cometa dijo:


> El pie de foto es Agentes de la Guardia Civil durante la investigación. No sé qué recoge el GC, parece un almohadón o un globo de helio en forma de corazón, no? No parece que lleve guantes.



Yo creo que es una funda aislante (de esas de tipo "borreguito") del kit sanitario o del forense. Se usan como aislante, especialmente en el campo.


Ya veremos cómo evoluciona esto, pero si la niña hubiese llorado..., vamos, que lo lógico es que se la llevara alguien que la conociera o que fuera "muy engañada" o "anestesiada", que a veces con tanta tecnología nos olvidamos del cloroformo y sus derivados más actuales, esos que no dejan huella.

Todavía no habla nadie de "la multitud de casitas azules" próximas a la zona, ¿no?


ienso:

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 23:37 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Se pueden saber los horarios de los trenes?
> 
> Y la hora de la salida de sol en Málaga?




HOY-*RENFE*

Málaga-Centro Alameda

Alora

SALIDA 06.03

Llegada 06.41


Alora

Málaga-Centro Alameda

SALIDA 06.45

Llegada 07.21


*Hora de salida del sol en Málaga (hoy), a las 7.20*




Más cosas. Esta no la puedo garantizar 100%, pero a ver si sabéis algo de esto... 

Me cuentan que el maquinista vio un bulto en el viaje Málaga-Alora.

Al volver, Alora-Málaga, decidió parar a ver qué era.

De ser esto cierto, tendrán cojones para estar silenciándolo? Todooos?


p.s. Edito. Acabo de leer a privacy. Dices que era el segundo tren, lo que encajaría un poco...




Es que te aseguro que algunos sí siguieron las vías del tren.




De la hora de la muerte no sueltan prenda:

¿Temperatura corporal? Cero.

¿Temperatura ambiental? Cero.

Livideces...? Cero.

Bueno, pues aunque nos traten de gilipollas, vamos con ello, demostrando que es absolutamente imposible que la niña fuera andando hasta el lugar en donde se encontró el cadáver. Lo siguiente está basado en mis datos, tomados por otros asuntos:

*1. La estatura media de una niña de 3 años son 60 cm.*

*2. A paso normal, la velocidad media* de una niña de 3 años en un trayecto corto (calculando que es de unos 100 m como máximo, después disminuye), sin parar, por terreno llano, es de unos *40 pasos por minuto*.

*3. El paso medio* de una persona adulta mide la *mitad de la distancia entre los ojos y el suelo* (estando de pie firme); *en un niño de 3 años mide la tercera parte*; es decir, cada paso de una niña de 3 años mide *unos 20 cm* de media (o menos).

Suponiendo que fue por la vía (camino más corto), serían *3 km*, o sea, 300.000 cm.

300.000/20=*15.000 pasos* tendría que dar.

15.000/40=*375 minutos* tardaría

375/60=*6,25 horas* tardaría

O sea que *tardaría 6 horas y 15 minutos, en el mejor de los casos, andando sin parar, por terreno llano*, etc.

Pero el terreno mejor del trayecto era este de la vía







En un *terreno pedregoso* (que es el dato que tengo), a paso normal, *la velocidad media disminuye en un 50%* en recorridos superiores a los 1000 m (en adultos). 

Por tanto, *la niña necesitaría más de 12 horas para hacer ese recorrido por la vía del tren*, sin parar de andar. 

Si calculamos por carretera, el tiempo es un poco superior (no mucho porque no es pedregoso).

Así que, además de lo que habéis dicho, que me parece suficiente, es que es científicamente demostrable que es imposible que la niña fuera andando. Y el que quiera que haga la prueba.

Que nos tratan como gilipollas y hasta nos lo hacemos, pero ya va estando bien de tanto y tanto...





Laura Palmer dijo:


> La GC confirma q Lucía tenía un golpe en la cabeza... Criaturita.....A veces m gustarían esas leyes bárbaras... Al q toque a un niño... al q viole q se la corten..No se..Todos los castigos m parecen pocos.. MONSTRUOS!!!! HIJOS DE..
> Os voy contando. Ya empezamos con cosas raras..... Hipótesis preliminar de la GC.. La niña se desorientó. Llegó hasta allí, se acurrucó y recibió un golpe de algún tren.... Esto antes de la autopsia... Ahora yo pregunto....-cómo llegó hasta ese acceso tan complicado y tan lejano una niña de tres años?
> - Q tren.. Si han dicho q se suprimió el servicio... Y el de la madrugada no ha sido pq es el q la ha visto y ha avisado.
> -Si sus padres y todos se dieron cuenta al instante, cómo es q la niña no oyó su nombre buscándola?Allí eran bastantes llamándola a gritos.
> - M parece muy raro q se atrevan a avanzar una hipótesis antes de autopsia. A no ser q sea para tranquilizar a la población. Cómo la desgracia ya no puede evitarse, ojalá q haya sido así. No un tren, simplemente una mala caída por agotamiento.





*La niña desaparecida en Pizarra tiene un golpe en la cabeza
*

_ La a niña de 3 años cuyo cadáver ha sido hallado esta mañana en la vía férrea que une las localidades malagueñas de Álora y Pizarra tiene un golpe en la cabeza, aunque se desconoce si su origen es accidental o intencionado, según han dicho a Efe fuentes próximas a la investigación.

El cuerpo de la menor ha sido trasladado al Instituto de Medicina Legal de Málaga para que se le practique la autopsia, que deberá determinar si el golpe se produjo de forma accidental, como puede ser una caída, o fue causado con algún objeto por otra persona, han añadido las mismas fuentes. Además, han indicado que las pruebas forenses servirán para aclarar si el golpe que presenta la pequeña en la cabeza fue el que le causó la muerte o no. De momento hay abiertas varias líneas de investigación, que van desde el accidente hasta el homicidio.

Los padres de la pequeña Lucía Vivar Hidalgo denunciaron anoche su desaparición al perderla de vista en torno a las 23.20 horas cuando cenaban en la terraza de un restaurante en la explanada de la estación de tren de Pizarra. Durante toda la noche, efectivos de la Guardia Civil, Policía Local de Pizarra y Cártama, Protección Civil y numerosos vecinos participaron en la búsqueda de la niña, que ha sido hallada muerta junto a la vía férrea en Álora, a unos siete kilómetros de donde desapareció (tres kilómetros si se sigue la vía del tren).

Un maquinista de un tren de la línea C-2 de Cercanías que une la localidad de Álora con Málaga capital avisó a las 6.51 horas del hallazgo del cuerpo en el punto kilométrico 158,5 de la vía férrea, y a las 7.10 horas se interrumpió la circulación ferroviaria entre Álora y Pizarra, que ha sido reabierta a las 11.30 horas, según fuentes de Adif.

En torno a las 8.00 horas la Guardia Civil ha confirmado al servicio de emergencias 112 que el cuerpo había sido localizado, en un punto del término municipal de Álora. Sobre las 9 de la mañana se ha autorizado al tren a circular hasta la zona más cercana a una carretera, donde los viajeros han podido abandonar el convoy para continuar viaje en autobús hasta Málaga.

Según fuentes municipales, los progenitores de la menor residen en Alhaurín el Grande, una localidad cercana a Pizarra, de donde es natural el padre y los abuelos de la niña. Tanto el Ayuntamiento de Pizarra, donde desapareció la menor, como el de Alhaurín el Grande, van a decretar tres días de luto por la muerte de Lucía._


*En honor a ALCOY, que está de "merecidas vacaciones", no como otros, te voy a responder "a su estilo"; que me perdone "si eso" porque es inimitable, pero lo intentaré entre plagio y pa'llá y pa'cá porque necesito leerlo y como no estás para escribirlo. Va por ti, Alcoy.*



Lucía se encontraba en Pizarra y por los cohones de cristo desapareció esfumándose y nadie vio nada en un pueblecito, que no es NY, que no es ni siquiera Málaga, cagontó, que nadie vio nada, ciegos mudos y sordos to dios porque ellos lo digan.

dicen los hijoputa que hay abiertas varias líneas de investigación, que van desde el accidente hasta el homicidio... 

ha sido hallada muerta junto a la vía en Álora, a unos siete kilómetros de donde desapareció y nos cuentan la pelicula de que pudo despistarse. despistarse ellos, cabrones y vagos a ver quien los paga. 

con nuestros himbestigadores ya estamos a punto de saber que Lucía se fue andando 7 km y se resbaló por el terraplén, en plena noche 

Unos hechos, unos personajes y un marco cuentan un relato...
ese relato puede que no deje huellas, pero deja un rastro psicológico como mínimo para reconstruir el relato... Ya deberían haber investigado a toda la fauna de la zona, amistades y enemistades. Coches, camiones, tractores y motos que alguien viera por allí y los que no viera, todos los de Pizarra y de los pueblos próximos y con relación con los padres que tengan algún antecedente, que es fácil si mueven sus putos culos a coger pruebas de la zona y de los vehículos antes de que las borren y a los sospechosos los llevan a las salas de interrogatorio con trampas como hacía mi Reina. Alguno tendría que estar ya en el helicóptero.

seguro que la brigada de homicidios y los gc de Málaga están de acuerdo en que no hay que buscar tres pies al gato, panda de INÚTILES...






Los 3 km son al pueblo siguiente.

Yo empezaría a mirar urgentemente por los clientes de la empresa de maquinaria agrícola de segunda mano que parece que tiene el padre.




El caso es raro, aunque en principio podría parecer un despiste mientras los padres estuvieran "a lo suyo": estaban en un bar-restaurante con un grupo de personas, desapareció y aparece a 7 km cerca de las vías. 

Desde el principio me pareció algo rarísimo. En fin, ¡que goteo tan horrible!





Laura Palmer dijo:


> Ha aparecido la niña.Fallecida.En las vías del tren. D.E.P




SÍ, lo iba a poner. Gracias.

¡Qué pena!


p.s. He borrado el mensaje de búsqueda urgente para no tener aquí la imagen... 




Lo he visto sin ser en vídeo, Alcoy. Demasiada bondad, humildad, sumisión o lo que sea... Y miedo... No tengo palabras en estos momentos...






privacy dijo:


> Es el juez quién designa quién sería el representante legal del desaparecido, no? Aunque viviera con ella, al ser mayor de edad, no podrían asignárselo al padre? Pregunto.
> 
> Que pienso? Que según quien sea el representante si hay cadáver puede ser que aparezca bastante rápido y si no lo hay pues lo mismo pero en plan il ritorno, fue una chiquillada y aquí no ha pasado nada.
> 
> ...






*Real Decreto de 24 de julio de 1889, texto de la edición del Código Civil mandada publicar en cumplimiento de la Ley de 26 de mayo último
*
(Revisión vigente desde 15 de Octubre de 2015)

TÍTULO VIII

De la ausencia

CAPÍTULO PRIMERO

DECLARACIÓN DE LA AUSENCIA Y SUS EFECTOS

...

Artículo 184

*Salvo motivo grave* apreciado por el Secretario judicial, *corresponde la representación del declarado ausente, la pesquisa de su persona, la protección y administración de sus bienes y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones*:

1.º Al cónyuge presente mayor de edad no separado legalmente o de hecho.

2.º Al hijo mayor de edad; si hubiese varios, serán preferidos los que convivían con el ausente y el mayor al menor.

*3.º Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad de una u otra línea*.

4.º A los hermanos mayores de edad que hayan convivido familiarmente con el ausente, con preferencia del mayor sobre el menor.





Según esa ley...

*Ver ley en Spoiler DQ2604 de este post*

Le corresponde la representación "*Al ascendiente más próximo de menos edad *de una u otra línea".

Es decir, que si hubieran mantenido que quitaran la custodia de Valeria a la madre, entonces quizá podría ser el padre. Si no es así ni hay otra cosa, le corresponde a la madre.


Y sobre el cachondeo del teléfono, supongo que recordarás lo que nos traíamos al principio (aunque era difícil expresarse). Sobre todo lo que hubo en público, me llama la atención que se haya ido cambiando el asunto... La verdad fue que un "novato" dijo que lo encontró "en donde había que encontrarlo", un lugar en el que aparecen muchos móviles. 

Recuerdo que nos dijeron en un primer momento que *el mariscador* no conservó en agua del mar ni ostias el móvil. Al contrario, *lo encontró por la mañana y se lo llevó* a estilo me la cargué. *El mariscador con el teléfono se fue a la lonja a vender sus berberechos. Y cuando fue a su casa a medio día llamó por teléfono y fueron los investigadores o algo a recogerlo a su casa*.

Pues fíjate en lo que ha cambiado el cuento.

Yo pienso lo mismo que desde el principio, que pudo pasar cualquier cosa, pero me inclino por fuga voluntaria para un rato (un polvo) o unos días (a Madrid) o más días (a África o América), que terminó en retención o algo así (vía Portugal) y creo que su padre sabía que había opciones de que sucediera antes de suceder, pero ya dimos mucha castaña con ello.

Ahora me confirma en mi postura que nadie de la familia y amigos diga nada de buscarla en ningún sitio.

Supongo que habrá novedades pronto.


ienso:

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 00:05 ----------

Alcoy, ahora no tengo el cuerpo para hablar sobre Francis, pero no me parece adecuado que sea el hijo el que se busque "enemigos" en la investigación. No me gusta y supongo que imaginas el porqué, aunque lo comprendo.

Hay miedo en el entorno. Nadie habla, *NADA DE NADA*.







privacy dijo:


> Hola Alcoy
> 
> No he comentado nada de los tiempos legales desde la desaparición q se cumplen ahora porq ya sabes lo q pienso de los padres (de los dos) y para que seguir, ellos sabrán... Su buen aspecto y su postureo lo dicen todo por no hablar de la baby.
> 
> ...




Hablando en serio... Es falso que no se haya encontrado nada en el teléfono.

El análisis del teléfono no ha terminado y las filtraciones o son falsas o son interesadas.


Sobre tiempos y responsabilidades, a mí también me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre lo que puse más atrás... Voy a buscarlo y lo copio aquí...

COPIA FRAGMENTO DEL DÍA 22

Y sobre *DIANA QUER*, hoy hace once meses de su desaparición. Solo *falta un mes para que su madre tenga la representación de DQ*, tenga derecho a dirigir y reclamar todas las pesquisas de su persona, tenga derecho a la protección y administración de *sus bienes* y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones.


*Ver ley en Spoiler DQ2604 de este post*





Puede haber gente en lugares próximos que estén encantados de hablar de El Negro, de la pareja, de coches, de persecuciones, de violaciones en zonas próximas.

El Negro supongo que tiene amigos y creo que enemigos. No descartaría que algunos sean paisanos ni que alguno esté en la cárcel por asesinato. 

La pareja podría tener también cosas...

Y otros del tipo estafadores sobre sentimientos y tal para obtener beneficios (nacionalidad, dinero, hogar, etc.) no sé si tienen relación, pero me extraña mucho que no la tengan.

Alguno podrían tener ganas de hablar, pero quizá tengan mucho miedo. 


No veo el porqué no pedir ayuda a la iglesia. Que también van en el IRPF. Si fueron capaces de lidiar con ETA, no veo que no lo puedan hacer para buscar a una vecina.


Es moverse ¡ya! o tirar la toalla. Montar el pollo útil o el pollo pataleta y resignarse.



Sin recompensa no cantan.

Está prohibido en España. Sería una forma de desafiar a los que no están moviendo ni un dedo.

Pero bueno, al menos el billete al país que elija el "chivato", que no tiene que ser el autor necesariamente. Tendrían que hilar muy bien el ofrecimiento y sorprender con la oferta en directo.

Si no se pone la cosa a pelo y si se pone también, otra propuesta:

- Cuenta especial para recibir info anónima o apartado de correos o *buzón abierto en un sitio concreto* para que depositen info anónima.

A ver... El buzón lo pediría en las iglesias (del pueblo y de la zona). Con un cartel del tipo:

BUSCAMOS A FRANCIS

SABES ALGO?

INTRODUCE UNA NOTA ANÓNIMA CON TUS SOSPECHAS O CONOCIMIENTO SOBRE SU DESAPARICIÓN

Que Dios te bendiga

(O algo así, que no soy experto en catolicismo)


En la TV pueden hacer el llamamiento para que les concedan esta opción del buzón anónimo los de la iglesia o los ayuntamientos...






ALCOY dijo:


> De broma nada, Malena Guerra y Patricia Pardo son las ideólogas del reallity...
> 
> 
> Mañana se volverá a concentrar Hornachos con la presencia de tv...
> ...




- Pedir un cara a cara con luz, taquígrafos y cámaras, ante el juez (o en la TV en su defecto, y pixelados si es necesario), sin cobrar, entre alguien de la familia, El Negro, la pareja de la que cuidaba la niña, el comisario de la PN y el jefe de la UCO de la GC. Si fuera así (que no lo creo), me pido pasar algunas preguntas.

- Ofrecer una recompensa y un billete de avión a quien dé una pista que lleve a encontrar a Francis.






ALCOY dijo:


> si parece un pato y hace cuack es un pato...
> 
> no hay nada en el teléfono...
> fue una captación azarosa de estar en el sitio inadecuado a la hora inadecuada...
> como Caperucita en el bosque...




No, ya, si lo normal es que no haya nada en un teléfono encontrado por un "especialmente contratado" para encontrarlo en el sitio señalado.

Alcoy, como tú dices, que no nos chupamos el dedo. En el teléfono (me refiero al de Diana Quer, no al de la ría) y en más sitios deben estar los datos del momento de intento de acceso (si lo hubo, y si no lo hubo, mienten). Para intentar acceder debe estar conectado y con batería. Si lo intentaron, ¿fue antes o después de dar la señal de búsqueda de la antena? Si fue antes, entonces estuvo conectado cuando dicen que no lo estuvo: mienten. Si fue después, entonces lo tiraron después, entonces volvió a conectarse (con la clave) y estuvo conectado a otras antenas: mienten.

Luego, MIENTEN. Y si mienten es por algo. Pues eso: tranquilidad, y para bingo!







ALCOY dijo:


> *Nada relevante en el teléfono de Diana Quer*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




_Nada relevante en el teléfono de Diana Quer_

Eso ya lo dijo Buster 


_De momento, al menos, el examen de esos datos no ha dado resultado_

¡De momento!


_el pasado mes de septiembre, la joven pudo haber deshabilitado casi todos los servicios que contenía su iPhone_

"Tócame la Minga, Dominga..." (Echenique dixit).

¡Que *desapareció en agosto*, coño!


Es decir, mensaje a _navegantes_: "*Relajaos/Relajaros*, ya os podéis quedar tranquilos con el asunto del móvil. Continuemos para_ bingo_".






Cometa dijo:


> Yo también me pregunto como, siendo Guardia Civil, recibes una llamada de su hijo preguntando si Francisca está en tu casa porque no ha llegado a la suya y te vas tranquilamente a dormir, no vuelves a preguntar si ha llegado o no, ni por lo tanto a colaborar en su búsqueda esa noche.
> 
> El dominicano tiene coartada, aunque pudo reducir a Francisca e irse al bar pero el Guardia Civil y su señora se dan la coartada entre ellos.







ALCOY dijo:


> la coartada al gc y sra se la da el propio dominicano que declara que Francisca se despide de sus amigos, se aleja de ellos, se cruza con él, en el momento en que me decido a coger mi coche y desaparece...
> 
> 
> el matrimonio tiene coartada del momento de hechos, el dominicano, no...



El Negro vio al matrimonio. ¿Y el matrimonio no vio a El Negro? ¿Visión unidireccional, o, mejor dicho, en un solo sentido o "selectiva" mientras que el GC miraba por el retrovisor y veía a Francis entrar en el túnel?

Es decir que El Negro da coartada al matrimonio porque vio a este; y va y lo casca, y añade que él fue el último que vio a Francis.

¿Cómo cojones sabe El Negro que fue el último? 

¿Por qué lo cuenta y añade que ya se había separado de la pareja? 

¿Por qué hay que fiarse de El Negro para la coartada a la pareja y no para la suya propia? 

Es que o es subnormal profundo o no lo entiendo. No he visto ni un solo caso en el que alguien salga diciendo: miradme a mí, no miréis a la pareja. Más que odio de El Negro hacia el GC veo AMOR o recompensa. De no ser porque El Negro salió al quite, el día siguiente todos hablarían de que Francis salió con la pareja y la niña y nadie la volvió a ver. Y las cosas se habrían visto/sospechado de otra manera.

No digo que fuera el GC o su pareja, tampoco que fuera necesariamente El Negro; lo que digo es que es extraño su silencio, el silencio de un pueblo roto de dolor y el mirar hacia otro lado sin saber el porqué. Todo ello, dicho con la mayor de las precauciones (sin entrar en matrículas de coches ni en el nada de nada); es solo por seguir mi línea de no descartar nunca ninguna vía posible.

A los tres, "Método Alcoy" y a los tres montarles el pollo junto con todos los pollos del corral a todos los que sean posibles responsables. Sorry.



Y sobre *DIANA QUER*, hoy hace once meses de su desaparición. Solo *falta un mes para que su madre tenga la representación de DQ*, tenga derecho a dirigir y reclamar todas las pesquisas de su persona, tenga derecho a la protección y administración de *sus bienes* y el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones.


*Ver ley en Spoiler DQ2604 de este post*



*(*)* El dominicano se apoda El Negro (sin ningún tinte despectivo), así lo conocen, así lo llamaban en Hornachos, y a ello respondía el así nombrado, hasta la desaparición de Francis, que se les puso la piel muy fina y empezó a ser el dominicano.






ALCOY dijo:


> Pues falla lo mismo que falla o no falla en el fb de apoyo a Francis...
> 
> 
> estás en el dilema de que es un grupo de apoyo, pero claro, el apoyo a la familia no tiene que exceder de la resignación cristiana y a tragar con lo que venga...
> ...




Pero es que la verdadera resignación cristiana  consiste en montar el pollo señalando a quienes tienen la competencia. ¿O no fue Jesús el que se enfrentó a los más poderosos y a la sociedad del "no me metas en problemas"? ¡Menudos pollos montó! 

Ya, ya sé que la resignación cristiana de hoy es otra cosa. Es que se secuestre, se mate la gente en las calles y pase sin pena ni gloria para el "que se va". Mientras pueda protestar por la corrupción o por los "muertos en otras guerras lejanas" y a mí me den "de lo mío" para qué meternos en líos?

Me han contado un crimen de ayer en Monesterio (el pueblo de Manuela Chavero). ¡Espeluznante! Fue a media tarde en plena vía pública, llena de gente. En la N-630. Ya veré si dicen algo los medios.

Alcoy, yo creo que se está disfrazando de resignación cristiana lo que de toda la vida de Dios se ha llamado hacer el avestruz.





Pero, Alcoy, El Negro y todo el pueblo sabían de la relación de amistad y cuidados de la niña del GC. Eran vecinos, no lo descubrió esa noche. Aunque un psicópata puede reaccionar así una vez, aunque no fuera una novedad la que le sorprendiera; siendo un individuo tal, eso puede suceder porque lo mira de reojo mismo.

Yo no digo que el GC fuera el criminal, sino que si se vieron, ¿qué vio Francis? ¿Lo vio el GC?

Cómo es que el GC, en esa situación no ha tenido cojones para coger al Negro por los mismos... o para hacer que lo cojan? Coño, que es su amiga, al despedirle a él con su mujer y su hija. Conozco GC con muchas más agallas.


Algo falla, además de lo visible. 





ALCOY dijo:


> Serán enlatados, Torrente...
> pero qué más da'
> 
> Si entre la Reina de corazones y la sota de Espadas no ganan una partida ni haciendo trampas...
> ...





Hay una pregunta que me hago y que hago a gente del entorno geográfico de Francis, pero nadie tiene cojones a contestarla. Es esta:

¿Por qué no hemos escuchado ninguna declaración ni visto en ningún acto al matrimonio cuya niña cuidaba Francis?

Es que desapareció cuando fue con ellos a despedirla y solo tenemos lo que dijo un GC compañero, que no pensaba hacer declaraciones, pero que vio a Francis por el retrovisor derecho meterse en el túnel. Coincide con el sitio en el que dice que la vio El Negro. ¿Se vieron mutuamente? Esta pregunta molesta a la gente del entorno geográfico.

Conociendo a los extremeños, no me lo acabo de creer... 




*Ahora mismo, desde las 22.30, en La Sexta TV*:

Equipo de investigación

- *El crimen de San Valentín*: En esta entrega, el programa analiza el caso de Rosa Durán, que, después de pasar tres años en prisión condenada junto a su hijo por matar al patriarca de la familia, es absuelta por falta de pruebas. Tras la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, esta vecina de la localidad cacereña de Logrosán vuelve a su casa, al lugar del crimen. Vive rodeada de personas que todavía creen que es culpable bajo el estigma de la sospecha.

- *Sin rastro*: Los reporteros analizan las cuatro desapariciones de niños más extrañas de España. *Los hermanos Orrit, el niño de Somosierra, Gloria Martínez y el niño pintor de Málaga* desaparecieron hace décadas sin dejar ningún rastro.

- *La verdad sobre el caso Diana Quer. Dos meses después (*)* de la desaparición de la joven Diana Quer en Galicia, el programa trata al detalle todos los datos de su búsqueda para conocer realmente la verdad del polémico caso.

- *Doulas*: Los reporteros analizan el fenómeno de las doulas, que nació en el Reino Unido. Cada vez son más y han proliferado en los últimos años. Mujeres que, sin titulación sanitaria, acompañan durante el proceso del embarazo.



*(*)* Supongo que será una errata o que será un programa enlatado desde entonces (no solo grabado, que se supone, sino antiguo; pero no lo sé).






cidcampeadoreando dijo:


> Por si nos creíamos que todos los atentados de ETA están resueltos.
> 
> Pues va a ser que no: ¿ A que no sabíais que hay ¡300 atentados! de ETA, sin resolver?
> 
> ...




Gracias. Incluso así se quedan cortos.

Tienes un error en el enlace (dos veces http://). Lo pongo bien:

*El documental - Contra la impunidad, El documental - RTVE.es A la Carta*

En TVE dicen que "está disponible hasta el 20 de julio".



*Otros sitios en los que está copiado*


*Documental Contra la impunidad online | DocumaniaTV.com
*


En youtube

Contra la impunidad - Documental - YouTube




DESGARRADOR

Hoy es el cumpleaños de Marta, 26 años... - Antonio del Castillo | Facebook



Spoiler



Antonio del Castillo

Hoy es el cumpleaños de Marta, 26 años toda una mujer. Vida truncada por los de siempre, gentuza indeseable que cuando los pillan se les llena la boca aclamando por sus derechos, derechos que poseen los malos y no las víctimas. Yo su padre soy culpable, por haberlas traído al mundo en un país donde la justicia está viciada, donde la palabra justicia está vacía de contenido y sin valor, un símbolo que ni es ciego, ni independiente y tampoco es justa. Hay una frase que dice así " hay hombres malos porque los hombres buenos no hacen nada" es una gran verdad. Estoy muy cansado de esperar, de ser políticamente correcto, de soportar infamias, y vejaciones de mentiras impunes de más de ocho años sin descanso, de no poder llevar flores a mi hija. Solo espero que si algún día mi actitud cambia de postura podáis perdóname y entenderme. Ya solo quiero hacer uso de lo poco que me queda y es desearle a mi hija Marta un feliz cumpleaños, donde esté.









*D.E.P.*


Me ha recordado a De Juana Chaos (el de sus lloros son nuestras risas) cuando se puso a exigir derechos y medicinas, pero le pisaron su "trapo" (bandera etarra) y se cagó las patas abajo (literalmente). Claro que fue porque un "Reina" le aplicó el "Método Alcoy", amparado por la Justicia; no es el caso con los de Marta del Castillo ni con los de Manuela Chavero ni con los de Francis ni con los de Diana Quer... Así nos va con algunos de los CCyFFS, adaptados a la inJusticia, implantada por las leyes de los políticos de turno y su interpretación "al gusto", y a golpe de talonario y de _cosas más blancas_...

Dice Alguien que TODOS SOMOS CULPABLES, y es cierto; pero yo creo que unos son más culpables que otros.

p.s. Estoy _cabreao_, ¿se me nota un poco?





Sí, no parecen divinas las manos que ¡EN LA RÍA! ponen el cazo para 25.000€, o mejor un puesto de trabajo EN LA RÍA?; "divinas manos" que, nada más empezar a mariscar recién contratadas, encuentran un teléfono entre los miles que hay en ese fango ¡y saben que es el de DQ "y lo custodian adecuadamente" hasta con su agua de sal y todo. Manos "desaparecidas de la ría" también, una vez realizado el trabajo.

En fin, que feliz día de calor a todos.




25.000 € al principio; después, un puesto de trabajo. ¡Esos mariscadores oportunos, oiga!


Pero no te pierdas que desde el jueves pasado está la casa cerrada a cal y canto; no desde el lunes o desde hace meses... 

O que sobre lo que sabe la UCO todavía no se puede hablar... O el comisario gallego amenazado por el juez, etc.

Hay mucho en ese artículo.






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo secreto y de "la secreta" sigue existiendo, pero eso sí que no nos lo cuentan. El caso, Laura, es que yo creo que entonces, antes de resolverse el caso (ni después, si me apuras) tampoco sabía el público general que había secreta. Insisto en que las fronteras abiertas, las nuevas comunicaciones, las nuevas leyes, hechas por los políticos de turno e interpretadas por la inJusticia "a su aire", son impedimentos mayores que el dinero, el tiempo, etc. La corrupción en algunas personas dedicadas a hacer inJusticia, a _legislarla_, a "investigarla", etc. creo que es la base de lo que está pasando. Yo les llamo "Los Reina, blanqueados", cosas del polvo, ya sabes.

Estoy de acuerdo con la valía de Reina, pero, además de este y de los _blanqueados_, hay muchos Reina silenciosos, aunque eso no es suficiente. Cuenta la historia que en los años 80, si un tío (entonces eran tíos), perteneciente a las Fuerzas de Seguridad, cometía un delito o un error grave, entonces, como poco, era apartado del cuerpo, y lo normal es que terminara sus días en el calabozo. Claro, que estaba la parte negativa: no se consideraba error si eran órdenes (hay mucho hilo suelto del ejemplo típico: los GAL). En fin, muy duro todo y pocas soluciones a la vista...





rcobrador dijo:


> Lo del tuit no puede ser de una cuenta que se haya borrado?



Pues sí, claro que puede ser; pero permanece siguiendo al mismo nº y ya hace varios días; aunque es posible, no encaja, excepto cosas como que si un usuario ha cerrado su cuenta, podría ser que en el mismo momento otro al que seguía DQ la haya activado, aunque entonces se vería un nuevo seguido, que no es el caso. 

Veo más probable que un usuario haya borrado un tuit que DQ hubiera RT; sin embargo, si se siguen repitiendo las "coincidencias" de todo un año, después deja de seguir a alguien (aunque este siga activo), sigue a otro/s (que estaban activos, ininterrumpidamente, antes de seguirlos ahora), etc; en el proceso, se produce la nueva novedad mediática, etc. Es raro que esto no suceda con las otras cuentas de DQ.

Esto es comprobable por cualquiera; lo vengo avisando en el momento oportuno (como ahora), desde hace meses, para el que quiera comprobarlo: basta con hacer un copia-pega ahora y otro cuando vaya sucediendo el cambio.






ALCOY dijo:


> *¿Dónde está Diana Quer?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesantes novedades, más o menos explícitas. Supongo que van dirigidas "a quien proceda".


ienso:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 11:43 ----------




daphne dijo:


> Apuntándose al "cada loco con su tema" os diré que ayer, cuando la recién incorporada "furia" se registró para dejarnos su enigmático mensaje, yo cité a Sharlyn evocando el archiconocido anuncio de Cacharel: "Loulou...." "Oui, c'est moi..."
> Y me quedé con ganas de preguntarle muchas cosas. Entre otras a qué chico se refiere y dónde se supone que están buscando..



Al que dijimos por aquí... En el sitio ese al que fue la PN con perros y tal... (hace pocos días). Vamos que los tales, en un arranque-respuesta del "colabora", recordaron un año después que habían enterrado algo allí...





Furia dijo:


> Por lo que veo mucho an criticado a esta chica,pero algunos de vosotr@s se puso en su lugar,ahora donde esta buscando a diana es al lado de donde estudia el chico,en ningún momento quiso protagonismo si lo quiera subiese salido a la luz desde el principio,y le pusieron protección en ese momento por que todavía no tenían identificado a los chicos,creo que primero deberíais leer bien todas las noticias antes de criticar a la gente que esa chica la paso muy mal y lo sigue pasando por si lo que le paso a esa chica era para ella.




Sin "acritú"...

Mientes y lo sabes o te han engañado  

Cuando le pusieron protección SÍ estaban identificados los chicos.

Para el protagonismo, como ya te han dicho "de alguna manera", tuvo que esperar a cumplir los 18; ningún medio aceptaba entrevistarla antes. Para mí, con todos los respetos, sería una candidata al "Método Alcoy".

Oye, ¿sabes cuál era la relación de esta chica con los feriantes y fauna de la zona?



Para los que tienen interés en el twitter y sus "rarezas o coincidencias", por si lo quieren comprobar y/o guardar: *hay un tuit menos*; si siguen las coincidencias y secuencias, supongo que *se avecinan que la cuenta principal de DQ deje de seguir a uno y próximas novedades mediáticas*.

Sobre las novedades mediáticas que hemos sabido del teléfono, supongo que se produjeron hace casi medio año, aunque lo sepamos ahora.

Personalmente, me interesa lo que dije y que debe de estar en lo recuperado: 

*¿Los intentos de desbloqueo fueron anteriores o posteriores a la última conexión del teléfono a la antena de la ría?*

Sea cuando sea, de ahí se deduce una mentira y el autor de la mentira.


*Laura Palmer*


Spoiler






Laura Palmer dijo:


> Voy a dejar un trocito de alma... Por si nos invita a la reflexión. Quizá es q no estoy en buen momento y m afectan mucho estas cosas.Lo tengo superado, pero nunca olvidado claro. A mitad de los 80 desapareció mi primer amor importante. Yo tenía 19 él 21. Apareció el coche en la puerta de un bar muy conocido. Habíamos quedado, yo fui con mis amigas. Se m acercó gente q yo no conocía... Sabían mi nombre.... Muy raro. Él no apareció. Al día siguiente m llaman... Nadie sabe dónde está.... A los 15 días aparece su cuerpo. En ese tiempo, no puedo describir la angustia...Quería pensar q se le fue la pinza y estaba con alguien.... Después.... Tendrá frío.... Tendrá hambre.... Dios mio dónde estás!!!!!!..... Una persona de buenas costumbres... 21 años.....Trabajábamos juntos, amigos comunes, cómo máximo.... Si... Nos habíamos fumado tres porros.... Ir al curro sin dormir... Le encontraron muerto y torturado en las afueras de la ciudad. En una montaña. Entonces no había móviles. Recalco esto. Su padre era un policía jubilado. De los antiguos grises. Nos citaron cientos de veces.... Y cada detalle estúpido, era importante... Los cogieron... Por la presión??? No sé... Pero cumplieron con su deber. Encontrar a los responsables. Y repito... Ninguno teníamos telf móvil... Patearon la ciudad.... Los altos y bajos fondos..todo. Y ahora yo reflexiono y digo... Creo q esta sociedad nos está volviendo psicópatas a todos. En el sentido de la empatia. Y el mayor psicópata.. El estado.





Son los casos personales los que dan sentido a concienciar de que cualquier colaboración pueda ser decisiva, aunque sé que duele ponerlo en palabras y más por escrito en público, pero merece la pena.

Entiendo que "el tuyo" se trata de un caso de los muchos que han hecho perfeccionar los métodos y que muchos criminales acaben fueran de la circulación y/o _disaudidos_ de sus intenciones. Te aseguro que es así, aunque no sea mucho consuelo; los éxitos policiales apenas transcienden y las investigaciones previas a la resolución, si no son interesadas, tampoco, si se lleva bien. No todos son iguales: ya ves el caso que puse del GC de 42 años que murió buscando un desaparecido al que encontraron con vida (hace pocos días).

Creo que has hecho bien con señalar que entonces *no había móviles; ni Internet*, diría yo; *ni tantas limitaciones político-judiciales*; y, sobre todo, muy sobre todo, *no había fronteras abiertas a la circulación*.


Gracias por esa valentía y altruismo que demuestras al compartir tu propia tragedia (y un abrazo fuerte).








Laura Palmer dijo:


> Si si.... Lo he leído aquí Torrente. La publicidad.... En todo de acuerdo.Sobretodo en los grandes motivos q corrompen el mundo... A lo qm refiero con lo de la frase es q..... No hay fiable absolutamente ninguna noticia. Casi q de ninguna fuente.



Lo de no conocer lo anterior de la conversación con el chico del pino, supongo que se refiere a lo que hablaban antes del "me estoy quedando sin batería...". Como decíamos entonces, parece que a ese chico se le rompió el teléfono (nada nuevo, siempre se pierden o se rompen los teléfonos significativos). Creo que es el mismo chico que en los primeros momentos, cuando dio la noticia de la desaparición, pedía que contactaran con la GC o con él :8:

_No hay fiable absolutamente ninguna noticia_

EJEMPLO

*Los datos del teléfono de Diana Quer no contienen información relevante para el caso, según informa ‘El Confidencial Digital’*


Y, titulares aparte, termina diciendo *‘El Confidencial Digital’*

_Según ha podido saber El Confidencial Digital de fuentes internas de la investigación, tras volcar toda la información que contiene el iPhone 6 color blanco de Diana Quer en una memoria y realizar una inspección general: no han encontrado la fotografía comprometedora que llevan buscando desde enero. Ni siquiera un mensaje no enviado o audios relevantes.

Sin embargo, los técnicos de la Unidad de Investigación de la Guardia Civil confían en que *con un análisis más a fondo del dispositivo se puedan hallar en él datos significativos para el caso. El análisis preliminar realizado hasta ahora es “superficial”, por lo que se cree que puede encontrarse información relevante tras un sondeo exhaustivo del terminal*._


Pues casi todo bicho viviente se ha hecho eco del "no hay nada"...


Como para fiarse de los medios, de los repetidores de entender lo que les parece sobre lo que oyen y leen y/o de los redistribuidores de titulares.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (17 Ene 2017)

Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2017)

Sigue desaparecido...







*Se busca Antonio Rodríguez Molina, desapareció el 10 de enero de 2017 en Berlanga (Badajoz)
*

Antonio mandó un mensaje a su familia antes de desaparecer en el que decía que había fracasado como hijo y marido y que lo iba a hacer como padre. Su mujer, Dolores, está embarazada y señala que en los días previos a sus depreciación no detectaron nada raro en él.

ARM


Spoiler



*Se busca Antonio Rodríguez Molina, desapareció el 10 de enero de 2017 en Berlanga (Badajoz)*

POR LAURA MARTÍNEZ / LAINFORMACION.COM 
17/01/2017 

Antonio mandó un mensaje a su familia antes de desaparecer en el que decía que había fracasado como hijo, marido y que lo iba a hacer como padre.

Su mujer, Dolores, está embarazada y señala que en los días previos a sus depreciación no detectaron nada raro en él.

Este martes se cumple una semana de la desaparición de Antonio Rodríguez Molina. El 10 de enero, Antonio tenía que recoger a su mujer en su casa para ir al médico, pero nunca llegó a esa cita. Un mensaje en el que decía que “había fracasado como hijo, como marido y que también lo iba a hacer como padre” es la última pista que se tiene de él. Gracias a SOS Desaparecidos contactamos con su familia.

“Antonio es muy buena persona y es muy sensato. Él no nos haría esto si fuera consciente del daño que nos está haciendo. Es posible que haya tenido una depresión oculta y que no nos hayamos dado cuenta de ello”, reflexiona Dolores, mujer de Antonio.

El día que desapareció llevaba un pantalón de pana marrón con un jersey azul marino casi negro y unos zapatos Camper negros con los cordones beige. También llevaba una chaqueta de lana gris.

El día de su desaparición fue un día normal. “Por la mañana Antonio fue al banco a hacer unos recados, luego había quedado con él para que me recogiera y me llevara al médico entonces fue cuando recibí su mensaje. No habíamos detectado nada raro en él días antes, ahora si pensamos un poco igual estaba más triste... pero, por ejemplo, las navidades las hemos pasado en familia y todo ha sido normal”, relata Dolores.

Dolores está embarazada de unos pocos meses y destaca que Antonio estaba ilusionado con la llegada del bebé. “Todas las veces que he ido al médico el ha estado muy pendiente, me he hecho varias ecografías y el siempre estaba preguntando. Estaba muy interesado en todo el tema del bebé. Es muy raro, es como si le hubiera dado miedo o como si no estuviera contento con la vida”, destaca su mujer.

Si lo ha visto o tiene algún dato importante sobre este caso llame a este número de SOS Desaparecidos: 642 650 775 / 649 952 957

La primera hipótesis con la que trabaja la policía es con la de la marcha voluntaria. Su mujer nos cuenta que el mismo día que desapareció había sacado del banco 1.200 euros y unos días antes sacó unos 5.000. “El día que se fue me dejó unas llaves en la cochera porque sabía que yo no tenía. Dejó todo preparado antes de irse. Yo creo que lo tenía planeado desde hace tiempo, se llevó documentación, algo de ropa y el coche (Honda Civic Gris 1557-DJN). Él es una persona muy familiar... algo le ha tenido que pasar por la cabeza, no se si una depresión o una esquizofrenia”, concluye Dolores.









ienso:


----------



## Poirot (17 Ene 2017)

Buenas..
No estaria mal que se hiciera una estadística por provincias, edades y demás datos.
Para englobar por fechas las desapariciones mas asiduas en según que zonas de España.
No todas las desapariciónes terminan mal ni son asesinatos pero teniendo en cuenta que en España dicen los expertos que hay al menos 3 asesinos en serie sueltos:
Los criminólogos advierten de que en España hay tres asesinos en serie | Diario Público
Es realmente preocupante, deberían ponerse manos a la obra los cuerpos de seguridad.


----------



## LIMONCIO (17 Ene 2017)

Es que resulta sumamente sencillo acabar con alguien al azar y borrarlo de la faz de la tierra.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (17 Ene 2017)

No habrá gente en cimientos de construcción …


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2017)

Poirot dijo:


> Buenas..
> No estaria mal que se hiciera una estadística por provincias, edades y demás datos.
> 
> 
> ...



Ponemos las estadísticas en cuanto salen y las añadimos en el primer post de este hilo (que tiene nuestras fuentes y datos de interés); ahí puedes verlas y/o acceder al enlace. Ya están publicadas las de 2016.



Spoiler



Hay mucho por hacer, sí; pero no muchos interesados en dedicar su tiempo de ocio a ayudar (de verdad). A la mayoría le interesa el morbo, por más que digan lo contrario. Los cuerpos de seguridad, con seguridad, están manos a la obra. Interesante el enlace que has puesto.

Además, es cierto lo que dice *Vickman*, lo que hace que sea muy difícil de descubrir a los culpables y con la justicia que tenemos, menos. 

Y sí, *H4ckn0ri0*, "si los cimientos hablaran".

Un saludo.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*DQ-desde060917*


Spoiler



ORDEN DIRECTO


Insisto:

No es difícil que una niña de 3 años realice ese camino en esas condiciones: ES IMPOSIBLE.

Es imposible que lo realice nadie en esas condiciones, y vuelvo a insistir: si alguien tiene cojones que lo intente.

Recordemos las condiciones: con sandalias y vestidito, a oscuras, con los inconvenientes de la vía y de los perros, etc., SIN LLEVAR teléfono móvil ni ninguna otra manera de contactar con nadie, sin agua, sin comida, sin linterna, SIN CHUPETE (o sin tabaco, si fuera el caso), y en la más absoluta soledad, sin decirle a nadie que sale en ese momento, sin avisar de en donde está, sin saber qué espera a cada paso ni cuál es el final; sin más que las vías, la noche y las piedras para correr; sin trampas de linternas para por si acaso ni nada de nada... Apuesto a que se caen por el segundo puente, si llegan a él. 

Lo de la temperatura, tal como decíamos aquí, estaba claro: ni rectal ni ambiental (sin el pretexto del caso Asunta). ¿Dónde estuvo el cadáver durante esas horas previas a tomar la temperatura? ¿Apostamos a que estuvo en la cámara refrigerada?

Que el juez no decretara prisión incondicional para los que cometieron esos errores ya lo dice todo: cero esperanzas de que se aclare, como siempre.

Me gustaría encontrar una palabra..., la de "asco" se queda cortísima.


p.s. Por lo demás...: no he leído más que esta pág. (leeré en otro momento).




Deberían perseguirse la verdad y sus consecuencias, Laura. Porque la verdad supone con absoluta seguridad que hay criminales sueltos y colaboradores necesarios también. En este caso, quito el presunto de todas, todas.



Pufff, que se me olvidaba: twitter de DQ sigue a otro (532); solo estuvo ayer siguiendo a uno menos (531). No me paro a comentarlo, pero por si alguien lo sigue y quiere guardarlo o algo.







daphne dijo:


> Han desaparecido varias páginas. Estábamos por la 906 o así y ahora faltan 7..??



No sé si alguien habrá borrado. Yo, sí. Por si cierran el hilo (que no me permitiría editar), he borrado bastantes posts y los he copiado en el hilo en el que voy recopilando estos casos.

Están en el hilo de desaparecidos, en varios posts (a, b, c), *a partir de AQUÍ*.




daphne dijo:


> Pues Sharleny no le dice la verdad ni al médico.. dijo que tras el incidente de los 3 estaba tan nerviosa que la acompañaron a casa sus amigos. Pero ahí dice que se encontró con Diana cuando ésta se iba a casa, aburrida porque "no había ambiente"... (esto serían pasadas las 2.30) Y Sharleny iba SOLITA después de semejante sofocón. Tampoco me cuadra que en declaraciones anteriores dijera que se habían visto al principio de la noche y ahora resulta que cuando se despiden a las 2.30, comentan la jugada de que llevan un pantalón igual.. muy conveniente el comentario. Siempre que puede, esta chica hace mención de que iban a por ella y se confundieron. ¿Ella qué sabrá?
> 
> Me llama la atención que los tres acosadores de la chica "porqueyolovalgo" fueron exhaustivamente investigados y descartados. Muy claro tienen que tener que no están implicados.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que lo que se dice no es, pero que se dice para que lo escuche el que lo tenga que escuchar.

Hay muchos indicios de desaparición voluntaria que pudo terminar mal (o no), entre ellos: lo que dijo el padre sobre que estaba esperando algo así, las dos primeras cartas de la hermana, las reacciones de los amigos, las declaraciones de una amiga, los whatsapp con el grupo del del pino, que no solo era él..., el asunto agencia de modelos y su relación con la "no-amiga" con la que cenó y con su hermano, y un largo etcétera de gente no muy de fiar, relacionada con unos mundos de la moda y cosas peores, pero asociadas; o mejor dicho que quedan reflejadas en *diálogos ilustrados* como este, de 16 jun. 2014:

- .......... luego la liamos en el chalet de los negocios turbios

- .......... algún día entraras en mi negocio (ILUSTRACIÓN EN SPOILER)



Spoiler
















ALCOY dijo:


> Buenas noches, Cometa...
> 
> ¿alguna fuente oficial o apócrifa como los evangelios que diga que cuando Carlos el dominicano salió de allí, el gc todavía tenía su coche aparcado allí?
> 
> ...



Pues eso, se echa de menos el careo entre el GC, Antonio, su gitana, Adelaida y "El Negro"; pero ya te digo... la respuesta que me sigue retumbando en la cabeza y, desgraciadamente, en los oídos: ¡NADA DE NADA!

Alcoy, como decíamos desde el principio, si* los dos la vieron entrando en el pasadizo* y "El Negro" dice que vio el coche, o *coincidieron* o ya me dirás...

Pongo una de las pocas fuentes escritas que se atrevieron a contarlo.

JAVI (hijo mediano de Francis):

“Cuando nos preocupamos por mi madre, que no volvía, *llamamos a Antonio y a Adelaida*. Él nos dijo que, tras despedirse de mi madre, arrancó el vehículo. Nos contó que *la vio volviendo a entrar por el callejón a través del retrovisor derecho de su coche *[lo que es posible por la angulación y la distancia]. Luego, se marchó a su casa con su mujer y su hija”.







_Callejón con bolardos por el que pasó Francisca._






_En la foto, Javier señalando el lugar en el que estaba aparcado el coche del guardia civil._


Texto completo del reportaje


Spoiler





*De Manuela Chavero a Francisca: la misteriosa desaparición de otra mujer en Badajoz*

En Hornachos, un pueblo de 3.700 habitantes en la provincia de Badajoz, hay una familia que está viviendo la desaparición de uno de sus miembros. Una dramática situación semejante a la que pasaron los allegados de Manuela Chavero hace 10 meses, cuando se le perdió el rastro muy cerca de aquí, en Monesterio. Ambos pueblos están separados por menos de una hora en coche.

Los cuerpos delgados de ambas mujeres, su pelo rubio, su repentina ausencia en mitad de la noche… En ambos casos existen algunas coincidencias, pero por el momento no hay ninguna conexión fiable.

“Es una incertidumbre inmensa no saber qué le pudo pasar a mi madre esa noche”, dice Javier, rostro serio, mirada apagada. “Es como si se hubiera esfumado”. El chico es el mediano de los tres hijos de Francisca Cadenas Márquez. La mujer, un ama de casa de 59 años vecina de Hornachos, desapareció el pasado martes 9 de mayo. Fue en torno a las 11 de la noche.

Javier había empezado a pintar la casa de su madre el mismo día que desapareció y, según cuenta a EL ESPAÑOL, no había notado nada raro "ni ese día ni en los días previos".


Francisca iba vestida con unas mallas negras, una camiseta rosa de manga corta y unas zapatillas también negras de la marca Nike. Antes de que se le perdiera el rastro salió de su casa para acompañar hasta el coche a una pareja y a su hija (amigos de la familia) que habían estado de visita en su casa. Dijo que volvía en cinco minutos para prepararle la cena a José Antonio, el menor de sus hijos. Pero no retornó. Casi dos semanas después, nada se sabe de ella.

Aunque existen diferencias entre ambos casos, a 65 kilómetros de Hornachos Manuela Chavero desapareció de su vivienda a principios de julio de 2016. Después de haber pasado la noche con una amiga en su casa, Manuela, de 42 años, se despidió de ella y volvió a meterse en su residencia, situada a las afueras de Monesterio. Vivía sola. Cuando su familia se presentó allí se encontró con la puerta abierta y sin forzar, la luz del comedor encendida y la televisión en marcha. Desde entonces, todo son incógnitas. "Hay miedo por si hubiera un loco suelto. Creemos que no, pero ¿y si nos equivocamos?", se pregunta una vecina de Francisca.

“VUELVO YA Y TE PREPARO LA CENA”

Francisca pasó la tarde y el inicio de la noche en su casa de la calle Nueva, en el centro de Hornachos. Lo hizo junto a Antonio, guardia civil destinado en el pueblo, su mujer, Adelaida, y la niña de ambos. El matrimonio y su pequeña fueron a visitarla, como hacían casi a diario.

“Son amigos de la familia. Venían muchas veces. Incluso, la niña se ha quedado aquí a dormir cuando los padres lo han necesitado porque tenían algún familiar en el hospital o por otra razón”. En la casa también estaba la madre de Francisca, ya anciana, a la que había acostado en su cama mientras ellos charlaban en una sala de estar.

En torno a las 22.50 horas de aquel martes llegaron a la vivienda Diego Meneses, marido de Francisca, y dos de sus hijos: el mayor, también Diego (38) y el pequeño, José Antonio (22). El mediano, Javier, estaba en su propia casa con su pareja, ya que vive independizado.

Diego padre y sus dos hijos habían estado en un bar viendo la vuelta de las semifinales de Champions League que disputaron en Turín la Juventus y el Mónaco. Al día siguiente jugaron Atlético de Madrid y Real Madrid en el estadio Vicente Calderón.

Cuando el marido de Francisca y sus dos vástagos llegaron a casa, se encontraron con Antonio y Adelaida, que ya se marchaban. Se despidieron, sin más. Pero Francisca los acompañó hasta el coche para que la hija de Antonio y Adelaida, a la que quiere mucho, no llorase.

Javier, el mediano de los hijos de Francisca y quien atiende a EL ESPAÑOL a las puertas de su casa, cuenta que su madre le dijo a su hermano pequeño: “Vuelvo ya y te preparo la cena. No te preocupes”. Dejó abiertas la puerta de acceso al descansillo de la casa y también la de entrada a la vivienda. En apariencia, su idea era volver.


EL COCHE DEL GUARDIA CIVIL ESTABA A 50 METROS

Javier acompaña al reportero hasta el lugar en el que estaba aparcado el coche del guardia civil. Por el camino recorremos 20 metros arriba por la calle Nueva, que no tiene salida, salvo a través de un callejón techado y con bolardos en la acera que impiden el acceso a los coches. Por él llegamos a la calle Hernán Cortés. Cuando salimos de ese túnel de apenas 20 metros de largo, caminamos otros diez.

Es entonces cuando Javi señala el lugar que ocupaba el vehículo, justo en la acera de enfrente. En ese punto, cuenta el chico, Francisca le dio un beso a la niña de sus amigos y, supuestamente, hizo el recorrido en sentido contrario al que acabamos de realizar a pie.

“Cuando nos preocupamos por mi madre, que no volvía, llamamos a Antonio y a Adelaida. Él nos dijo que, tras despedirse de mi madre, arrancó el vehículo. Nos contó que la vio volviendo a entrar por el callejón a través del retrovisor derecho de su coche [lo que es posible por la angulación y la distancia]. Luego, se marchó a su casa con su mujer y su hija”.


Pero Francisca no volvió. No se sabe si, como ha contado el guardia civil (Antonio) a los compañeros del cuerpo que llevan la investigación, la mujer fue de nuevo hacia su casa. De ser ciertas las palabras del agente que le había visitado aquella noche, ahora se abren dos hipótesis: la primera, que alguien estuviera esperando a Francisca en aquel callejón sin iluminación; la segunda, que la mujer accediera a él y que luego emprendiera otro camino de forma voluntaria.

También es posible que Antonio, quien rechaza atender a los medios, en realidad no viera a Francisca adentrarse por el callejón. Por el momento la Guardia Civil, que ha asumido la investigación, no sabe qué ocurrió. Mientras, el caso se encuentra bajo secreto de sumario en los juzgados de Zafra (Badajoz).

ROSTROS PARECIDOS, BATIDAS INFRUCTUOSAS

Tras la desaparición de Francisca, su familia ha estado recorriendo las carreteras y los campos cercanos a Hornachos y a pueblos próximos. Su marido y sus tres hijos han mirado en pozos, en cunetas, en descampados. Pero nada. Este sábado se unieron 800 vecinos del pueblo a una batida infructuosa que se saldó con el hallazgo de un animal muerto envuelto en una bolsa. En la búsqueda de Francisca también participó Emilia, hermana de Manuela Chavero, quien hace diez meses también organizó jornadas para tratar de encontrarla.

Ante los medios de comunicación Emilia descartó que tuvieran alguna relación ambos casos, el de la desaparición de su hermana y el de Francisca. Lo mismo piensa Javier, el mediano de los hijos de Francisca. “Son contextos diferentes. Manuela Chavero tiene 17 años menos que mi madre. Ella tenía WhatsApp y mandó mensajes poco antes de desaparecer [se está investigando al hombre con el que se escribió]. Mi madre, en cambio, no tenía esa aplicación ni tampoco redes sociales. Estoy convencido de que no guardan relación”.

Pero por el momento los investigadores no descartan nada ya que en ambos casos tienen muchas dudas y muy pocas certezas. Pese a que una tiene 59 años y la otra 42, ambas son rubias, tienen el rostro fino, son de complexión delgada y desaparecieron de noche.

Además, las dos mujeres vestían ropa cómoda, ninguna se llevó tarjetas bancarias ni documentos de identidad y sus dos pueblos están separados por sólo 65 kilómetros de carretera y dos embalses. “Esto es desesperante. Ojalá mi madre aparezca viva”, dice Javier antes de adentrarse en la casa a la que no ha vuelto Francisca.








¿Y qué puede hacer suponer que Francis volviera para atrás? ¿Te refieres al coche del GC?

¿Acaso quieren encontrar una justificación-responsabilidad en Francis? ¿Estamos locos o qué?

A ver, no conozco cotilleos de Internet sobre el caso, pero sí opiniones directas de gente de a pie en el entorno próximo; me refiero a opiniones cara a cara de gente con más y con menos responsabilidad e implicación en la búsqueda, con resultado "NADA DE NADA" Y CON CASI LÁGRIMAS EN LOS OJOS, reconociendo que ni matrículas de coches concretos ni NADA DE NADA, NI HABLAR; ya dije que fuera de las manifestaciones nadie quiere hablar del caso, que percibo desde el principio mucho miedo, mucho más miedo que en la mayoría de casos de desaparecidos que conozco (y son unos cuantos).

Sobre esto, y por diferenciar hechos de opinión (que en este caso sí la tengo), no creo que ni el GC, ni la gitana ni "El Negro" le hicieran directamente nada a Francis, pero no descarto encubrimiento (por miedo u otras causas). Vamos, que no van a ser tan gilipollas de hacerla desaparecer cuando saben que son los primeros sospechosos, pudiendo hacerlo en múltiples ocasiones, sin sospechas. Su extraño comportamiento, que lo es, y mucho, me encaja con eso, con miedo. 

Y ahí, en el miedo, entran factores en apariencia poco relacionados, en los que un negro, gitanos varios y guardias civiles, todos ellos procedentes de Mérida (como es el caso), estuvieron muy implicados en narcotráfico, asesinatos, violaciones, etc., que, si bien sucedieron en Mérida, transcendieron la localidad e incluso llegaron al sur de Andalucía en su búsqueda de escapados para protegerse, asesinándolos bastantes meses después. 

No digo que estos tengan nada que ver con esos hechos (o sí); lo que digo es que ¿qué sabía Francis? O sin saber Francis nada, ¿pudo ser una venganza por hechos o conocimientos del pasado, que la ejercieran contra estos para que los culparan de la desaparición de Francis? Es una razón en apariencia muy simple, pero me inclino por esta opción.


p.s. Que nadie me malinterprete cuando digo "El Negro" y "La Gitana", es que así los llaman el pueblo y a estos apelativos responden ellos.




Aaaaaah, pues "bonita historia de amoríos" que se resuelve en escenario de sospechoso nº 1. Madre de Dios, lo que hay que ver! Vamos que en vez de cargarse al amante, deja la niña en su casa y al amante libre. Y luego me dices a mí de conspiraciones.

A ver, Alcoy, piensa en lo que te he dicho, sin asociarlo a conspiraciones, sino a venganzas; y sin descartar que ya estuviera como vecino alguno de los afectados. Una cosa no descarta a la otra. Pero lo de coches con matrículas identificadas, con comportamiento sospechoso y en zonas próximas no es una conspiración ni una suposición; aunque yo me inclino más por colaboración y que el autor (o autores) fuera vecino o estuviera pasando algunos días en la vecindad. Ya sabes que en este caso estamos de acuerdo en entorno y circunstancias; otra cosa son los apoyos, el encubrimiento y las causas y yo me inclino por la venganza, sin descartar ni al Negro, ni a la pareja como encubridores, colaboradores e incluso a alguno de ellos como autores.

Buscaría personas relacionadas con venganza para inculpar al Negro (que no digo que no lo sea), o al GC y/o señora; y ahí sí, si se relaciona con narcos, con crímenes organizados (de alguna manera), con colectivos, etc., ahí sí tendría que intervenir la UCO; pero no en los casos que barajan públicamente los familiares y los manifestantes. 



Cojones, qué historia! La pensión a la hipotética abuela? La custodia? Qué cabezas!


¿Estás seguro de que se fue a Don Benito? A mí me ha dicho gente de la zona que se fue a Villanueva de la Serena. Allí tienen casas de refugiados, que proceden de un centro de acogida en Mérida y desde esos pisos van y vienen a Barcelona y se protegen entre ellos. 

Ese creo yo que tiene mucho que esconder, pero mucho mucho. 

Ah, y lo de un sicario no lo creo (aunque no descarto nada). Creo más en venganzas personales, juramentos de venganza, etc. En el caso que he dicho (que no lo veo alejado del escenario), algunos perseguidos (creo que no culpables de nada más que de saber por haber sido testigos) escaparon al sur de Andalucía y se pusieron a vivir anónimamente; meses después, otros llegaron a vivir a la zona, y meses después mataron a los primeros. Hay gente que no abandona sus fijaciones y sus juramentos.

Por esto te decía en otra ocasión que los abogados de los gitanos de Mérida (que dicen que están a diario en los juzgados) creo que son los que más saben y los más indicados. 

El caso es que cuando voy por allí es para alguna reunión, o quedada o en fines de semana y están cerrados, si no, ya me habría dado una vuelta para tantear "el terreno".







ALCOY dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sí, de esas demostraciones de inocencia estamos al cabo de la calle. También dijo uno "de su cuerda" en Mérida que se había ido a acostar y estaba durmiendo porque estaba tranquilo de que él no había hecho nada, cuando acababa de asesinar al benefactor que le daba de comer solo porque erróneamente creía que le habían entregado al bueno un paquete con _yaimaginamosqué_ y que no se lo quería dar (mató a una gran persona, conocido mío y muy amigo de una muy amiga mía que también vive aquí en Madrid, muchas veces quedábamos con él en nuestros viajes para reuniones y tal), etc. Ese terminó en la cárcel, pero yo sigo sin creer que lo hiciera solo. Ahí mismo hay una conexión con Villanueva de la Serena... y creo que con la pareja de tres, pero qué más da, si no van a conseguir nada.

Algunos estamos de pasotismo-buenismo y criminales sueltos hasta los putos cojones, pero a joderse toca.





ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (19 Ene 2017)




----------



## Ringbell (19 Ene 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si no he entendido mal la pregunta me referia a que parece que desaparecen mas por la costa. Lo de los asperger,en general todas las personas mas vulnerables -ancianos, huerfanos- son las que mas desaparecen pero es dificil saber lo de los huerfanos.

Los medios no estan nada implicados con estas victimas -ni la de los suicidios-,en cambio se exagera la violencia de genero.



> Hay mucho por hacer, sí; pero no muchos interesados en dedicar su tiempo de ocio a ayudar (de verdad). A la mayoría le interesa el morbo, por más que digan lo contrario. Los cuerpos de seguridad, con seguridad, están manos a la obra. Interesante el enlace que has puesto.
> 
> Además, es cierto lo que dice Vickman, lo que hace que sea muy difícil de descubrir a los culpables y con la justicia que tenemos, menos.
> 
> ...




Los cuerpos de seguridad tambien pueden estar implicados o con las manos atadas, no es nada normal por ejemplo que 3 niñatos canis vacile a toda la policia, NADA normal.




> Buenas..
> No estaria mal que se hiciera una estadística por provincias, edades y demás datos.
> Para englobar por fechas las desapariciones mas asiduas en según que zonas de España.
> No todas las desapariciónes terminan mal ni son asesinatos pero teniendo en cuenta que en España dicen los expertos que hay al menos 3 asesinos en serie sueltos:
> ...




Solo existe un asesino en serie: el dinero.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (19 Ene 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Ene 2017)

*DQ-281017* Fin hilo y siguiente)



Spoiler



*HILO NUEVO*

Sobre Diana Quer, algunas curiosidades:

- Ha cambiado el* nº de tuits* (tranquilo Alcoy, que lo dejo ahí) 

- El *día 22, que cumplía meses*, pasó sin pena ni gloria, excepto por parte de QSD.

- En vez de SOS, parece que ahora *el contacto es QSD, que es el que se ocupa de los carteles y de recibir información*. Mantiene el *pantalón corto rosa*. Manda llamar a la *Policía* (en vez de a la GC) o al *112* o a *QSD*. Curiosísimo. Lo pongo en spoiler.



Spoiler



QSD desaparecidos‏ 
@QSDglobal

Hoy #Recordamos a DIANA QUER LÓPEZ-PINEL #Desaparecida el día 22/08/2016 en #PobadoCaramiñal #ACoruña #Todoytodosporencontrarla











- El *112*, emergencias, *ha retirado de su selección de desaparecidos el caso Diana Quer*, que antes sí lo tenía. 

*Aquí se puede ver selección del 112-emergencias con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 119 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 16 de septiembre de 2017, pero faltan los demás. ¡Y FALTA DIANA QUER! *


Hay más curiosidades, pero por ir "tomando el aperitivo".










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Ene 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Ene 2017)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING Cuenta verificada
‏@sosdesaparecido
*
_Como cada año mostramos las cuentas de #sosdesaparecidos. 
Estamos para ayudar y no para ganar dinero con los #desaparecidos_









ienso:

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 23:57 ----------

*URGENTE*










Spoiler



*Buscan a una menor de 14 años fugada de casa en Málaga capital*

Foto actual de la menor desaparecida aportada por la propia familia.Foto actual de la menor desaparecida aportada por la propia familia.
A la joven, que había discutido con su madre el día anterior, se le perdió la pista cuando salió ayer de casa para ir al instituto.

Las autoridades están buscando a Rosa María Gómez Villena, una menor de 14 años de edad que, al parecer, se habría fugado de casa. Por el momento, no se tiene ningún dato de su paradero. La madre de la joven, María José Villena, interpuso la denuncia ayer por la tarde, después de que no tuviera conocimiento de donde se encontraba su hija. A ésta se le pierde la pista desde que salió ayer por la mañana de su casa, situada en la zona de Carlos Haya, para ir al instituto.

La madre ha explicado a SUR que la tarde anterior discutió con la menor al encontrarle unas conversaciones en una red social con una persona mayor de edad. María José ha insistido en su preocupación por el paradero de su hija y ha pedido cualquier tipo de ayuda.

La joven es alta, 1,74 metros de altura, pelo moreno, delgada, tiene un piercing en la nariz y, en la mañana de ayer, vestía una chaqueta tipo bomber de color negra con letras blancas en la espalda al salir de casa.


La menor también llevaba algo de ropa y 20 euros, según se plasma en la denuncia efectuada ante la Policía Nacional. Para cualquier dato se ruega contactar con la Policía Nacional.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ene 2017)

*URGENTE*










Spoiler



*Buscan a una menor de 14 años fugada de casa en Málaga capital*

Foto actual de la menor desaparecida aportada por la propia familia.Foto actual de la menor desaparecida aportada por la propia familia.
A la joven, que había discutido con su madre el día anterior, se le perdió la pista cuando salió ayer de casa para ir al instituto.

Las autoridades están buscando a Rosa María Gómez Villena, una menor de 14 años de edad que, al parecer, se habría fugado de casa. Por el momento, no se tiene ningún dato de su paradero. La madre de la joven, María José Villena, interpuso la denuncia ayer por la tarde, después de que no tuviera conocimiento de donde se encontraba su hija. A ésta se le pierde la pista desde que salió ayer por la mañana de su casa, situada en la zona de Carlos Haya, para ir al instituto.

La madre ha explicado a SUR que la tarde anterior discutió con la menor al encontrarle unas conversaciones en una red social con una persona mayor de edad. María José ha insistido en su preocupación por el paradero de su hija y ha pedido cualquier tipo de ayuda.

La joven es alta, 1,74 metros de altura, pelo moreno, delgada, tiene un piercing en la nariz y, en la mañana de ayer, vestía una chaqueta tipo bomber de color negra con letras blancas en la espalda al salir de casa.


La menor también llevaba algo de ropa y 20 euros, según se plasma en la denuncia efectuada ante la Policía Nacional. Para cualquier dato se ruega contactar con la Policía Nacional.













*Los desaparecidos son de todos*























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ene 2017)

*Policía Local LL
‏@policialalaguna*


@policialalaguna URSI, junto con @GPSLaLaguna y @PCivilLaLaguna continúa operativo intenso de búsqueda de vecino desaparecido zona Atalaya.






























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Ene 2017)

*17.01.2017.- La familia de la joven teme por su vida, tras asegurar que ha sido inducida a salir del país desde varios meses antes de cumplir la mayoría de edad*

Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, *los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas»*. Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.




Spoiler



*17.01.2017.- La familia de la joven teme por su vida, tras asegurar que ha sido inducida a salir del país desde varios meses antes de cumplir la mayoría de edad*





La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. 

Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, *los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas»*. Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (23 Ene 2017)




----------



## SeñorDonLoco (23 Ene 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

*Hallan muerto a un joven de Muro de Alcoy a orillas del río Serpis
*
Su rastro se perdió el sábado de madrugada, tras apearse de un taxi para acudir a una fiesta en Benimarfull en pleno temporal de lluvia

*La Guardia Civil ha abierto una investigación para aclarar la causa de la muerte *de Álvar Aparisi Martínez



Spoiler



*Hallan muerto a un joven de Muro de Alcoy a orillas del río Serpis
*
Su rastro se perdió el sábado de madrugada, tras apearse de un taxi para acudir a una fiesta en Benimarfull en pleno temporal de lluvia

J. A. MARRAHÍ
24 enero 2017


La Guardia Civil ha abierto una investigación para aclarar la causa de la muerte de Alvar Aparisi Martínez, un joven de 23 años de Muro de Alcoy que estaba desaparecido desde el sábado. Su cuerpo sin vida fue descubierto ayer por la tarde, a orillas del río Serpis, en el término municipal de Alcocer de Planes. El malogrado joven desapareció cuando el temporal de lluvia arreciaba sobre esta zona del norte de Alicante.

Según informaron fuentes policiales, las pistas sobre el paradero de Alvar se perdieron en la noche entre el viernes y el sábado. El viernes había estado de fiesta con sus amigos en una casa de su pueblo, una localidad de El Comtat de unos 1.000 habitantes.

Rastreo con un helicóptero y perros adiestrados
Al parecer, al término del encuentro entre jóvenes le acompañaron a su casa, pero él decidió continuar la fiesta con otros colegas en un punto distinto: una casa de campo del vecino municipio de Benimarfull. Éste último está a menos de 5 kilómetros y a unos 8 minutos en coche por la carretera CV-700.


Para desplazarse hasta allí tomó un taxi, que le dejó a unos 200 metros de su destino. Se estima que llegó sobre las 4.30 horas del sábado. Todavía recorrió ese trecho a pie y a partir de ese momento, comienzan las incógnitas. Quienes se hallaban en la casa de Benimarfull ya no le vieron aparecer. Según fuentes policiales, a esas horas no nevaba, como había hecho unas horas antes, pero sí había lluvia intensa a causa del temporal. Una de las principales hipótesis que ayer barajaban fuentes municipales es que se extravió y decidió regresar a su casa en Muro.

Las horas pasaron y la preocupación se extendió por el pueblo. Tanto entre familiares de Alvar, como entre sus colegas. Las llamadas a su teléfono móvil no traían tranquilidad. De acuerdo con las mismas fuentes policiales, no estaba activo y quienes trataban de contactar con él obtenían la misma respuesta del contestador: «Apagado o fuera de cobertura».

Comenzaron las preguntas de unos a otros en busca de noticias sobre su paradero. Finalmente, sus familiares denunciaron la desaparición y se inició un dispositivo de rastreo entre las dos localidades, centrado especialmente en el último paraje en el que fue visto con vida, cerca de la casa de Benimarfull a la que pretendía llegar.

Pero todos los esfuerzos fueron en vano. El cuerpo sin vida de Alvar fue localizado ayer sobre las cinco de la tarde. Agentes de la Guardia Civil se hicieron cargo de la investigación. El cadáver estaba a unos tres kilómetros del punto donde se perdió su rastro y, según fuentes municipales, no se aprecian en el caso indicios criminales. Todo apunta a un fatal accidente por un resbalón o caída en unas condiciones climáticas complicadas y con el Serpis embravecido.











:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Ene 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Spoiler




*Aparece muerta en el trastero de su casa la joven leonesa desaparecida este martes
*

El cuerpo ha sido localizado por el entorno de la joven hacia las cuatro de la madrugada. A la chica, de 31 años, se le perdió la pista cuando iba a cenar a casa de una amiga

El cuerpo sin vida de la joven de 31 años Carla Santos Rubio ha sido localizado en la madrugada de este jueves por su entorno familiar.

Así lo han confirmado diferentes fuentes al diario Leonoticias tras una instensa búsqueda que se multiplicó a lo largo del día de ayer a través de las redes sociales.

Fueron los padres de Carla quienes alertaron de la desaparición después de que les dijese que había quedado con una amiga para acudir a una prueba de selección de personal en una empresa.

Sin embargo la inquietud se disparó al conocerse que ni la amiga citada por la joven había programado un encuentro ni en la empresa en la que supuestamente tenía una entrevista de trabajo estaba realizando selección de personal.

Finalmente el cuerpo de la joven ha sido localizado en un trastero de la vivienda familiar en la calle Colón de la capital.

La Policia Nacional se ha hecho cargo de la investigación de este caso si bien, inicialmente, no se aprecian signos de violencia externa.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



EUROPA PRESS. 29.01.2017.- La Policía Municipal de Madrid ha solicitado la colaboración ciudadana para encontrar a una joven de 12 años desaparecida en Carabanchel el pasado miércoles tras salir del Instituto de Educación Secundaria Iturralde. 

Según ha informado la Fundación Anar, que ha realizado los carteles sobre la desaparición de la joven, se trata de *María José Martínez Otarola*, quien acudió a una tienda de alimentación tras salir de clase junto a un compañero.

Después se le perdió la pista.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ene 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ene 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ene 2017)

Tras la desaparición de José Manuel Mora Ramírez, Guardia Civil, Policía Local y Protección Civil de Valverde del Camino se encuentra organizando una batida para intentar encontrar a este hombre. El operativo de búsqueda tratará de hacer un rastreo por sectores utilizando diversas unidades y se utilizará un helicóptero por si hubiera posibilidad de rastrear el coche desde el aire.

SE PIDE COLABORACIÓN CIUDADANA

JMM


Spoiler



*Buscan a un hombre de 79 años de Valverde desaparecido este domingo
*



José Manuel Mora Ramírez, un vecino de Valverde del Camino de 79 años se encuentra desaparecido desde este pasado desaparecido domingo por la mañana desde que salió de su casa temprano con su coche, un Suzuki Jimny colo gris, según ha informado la Policía Local del municipio.

Tras esta desaparición, Guardia Civil, Policía Local y Protección Civil de Valverde del Camino se encuentra organizando una batida para intentar encontrar a este hombre.

Desde el momento en que José Manuel Mora salió de casa este domingo su familia no ha vuelto a tener noticias suyas.

El operativo de búsqueda tratará de hacer un rastreo por sectores utilizando diversas unidades y se utilizará un helicóptero por si hubiera posibilidad de rastrear el coche desde el aire.

Desde el Ayuntamiento de Valverde del Camino han solicitado ayuda a la ciudadanía para difundir la fotografía y coche-desaparecido-valverde-okconocer cualquier dato acerca de su paradero. Para cualquier información piden que se llame al 062.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ene 2017)

:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Ene 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Ene 2017)

:









*Desaparecido un menor de 15 años vecino de Can Parellada
*



Spoiler



*Desaparecido un menor de 15 años vecino de Can Parellada
*

Se llama Kevin Ballesteros y está en paradero desconocido. Los Mossos d'Esquadra investigan la desaparición del menor, de 15 años, vecino de Can Parellada. Durmió el fin de semana en casa de un amigo y el domingo por la noche su familia ya dio aviso a la policía al ver que no llegaba. Según su padre, el lunes por la mañana su amigo y un tío de éste lo dejaron en su barrio, en Can Parellada, pero el chico no volvió a su hogar. Esta tarde del martes sigue desaparecido.














ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Feb 2017)

Oops, que recuerdo dijiste que sin citas.

Sobre la chica leonesa:

¿En la casa? ¿No mirarón ahí en un primer momento? ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



Spoiler



*Kevin Ballestero, el niño desaparecido de Terrassa desde el pasado sábado, ha sido encontrado este jueves alrededor de las doce del mediodía* 

El menor, de 15 años, se encuentra en perfecto estado de salud y ahora mismo esta en la comisaría de los Mossos d'Esquadra de Barcelona, más concretamente en Terrassa. Por ahora se desconocen los motivos de su desaparición, pero parece que habría sido voluntaria. Según informan los medios locales, esta mañana un centenar de personas se habían organizado para buscarlo por Can Parellada y por el plan del Bonaire, donde tenían la sospecha que se hubiera podido esconder en casa de un amigo, y finalmente se ha reunido, sano y salvo, con sus familiares.




p.s. En otro momento os contesto, que ahora no me puedo parar. Un saludo.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2017)

A ver, que estoy en la hora del café. Os contesto en plan rápido...



Tocqueville dijo:


> Oops, que recuerdo dijiste que sin citas.
> 
> Sobre la chica leonesa:
> 
> ¿En la casa? ¿No mirarón ahí en un primer momento? ienso:




Pues que yo sepa, no miraron porque nadie les dijo que tenían un trastero; pero, si se lo hubieran dicho, no garantizo que lo hubieran hecho. Es todo muy triste: la poli (en sentido amplio) actúa como actúa por varias causas... Luego sigo.




helter skelter 00 dijo:


> ¿Créeis que con lo de Manuela Chavero han avanzado algo? A que viene decir lo de que el caso está muy caliente después de 7 meses? ¿Sólo por que han analizado 3 coches del gente del pueblo? Ojo analizan 3 coches 7 meses después de gente del pueblo que pudo perfectamente limpiar el coche o que simplemente unos restos orgánicos no duren tanto.
> 
> 
> Los tres coches que examinan en busca de pruebas sobre Chavero son de dos familias . hoy.es
> ...




Yo no estoy de acuerdo con que los políticos tendrían que haberse volcado en averiguar. Yo creo que los políticos deberían cambiar las leyes para que la justicia sea real, y deberían poner sanciones a las fuerzas de seguridad y a los jueces cada vez que hagan mal su trabajo. 

Sucede que la "poli" detiene a alguien y suele salir antes de comisaría que la poli que está rellenando el expediente. Ese hipotético sospechoso, si es un delincuente, sale "herido" en su honor; y una fiera herida es un peligro muy serio en la sociedad; y tenemos la sociedad llena de estos "heridos" porque preferimos un criminal libre que un inocente en la cárcel y tenemos lo que nos merecemos, aunque unos nos lo merecemos más que otros.

Todo esto conlleva una corrupción silenciosa, en todos los terrenos, entre muchos de los que nos deberían dar cobertura y seguridad, por lo que Dios nos libre de caer en sus manos. 

En el caso de Manuela, como en otros en su Extremadura, es que ni preguntan a los más allegados incluso en caso de crímenes palpables. Es un desastre total.

Por otra parte, creo que lo de Manuela tiene que ver con que el supuesto sospechoso diga de otros con los que ella podría haber tenido contactos, que hable, vaya... Pero tengo pocos datos sobre eso como para decirlo con seguridad. Sin embargo, este caso ha sido y es uno de los que más esfuerzo y más movimiento ha tenido y tiene en Extremadura; hay muchos tan trágicos y más -de momento- de los que en aquellas tierras ni se habla ni se enteran los propios vecinos. Los periodistas de allí, como los medios televisivos nacionales, están a las órdenes de "la seguridad". Es decir, un desastre total.

Creo que no he sido claro, que he largado un rollo y tal; pero me toca la fibra sensible y directa por grandes amistades personales de varios tipos en aquella zona: vivas, supervivientes de secuestros y hasta asesinadas por criminales que... Sorry.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2017)

*Concentración de apoyo en Elche*







*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

PAP


Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...







PAP

AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Feb 2017)

*#SosPatricia
‏@sospatriciasos
*

SEGUIREMOS BUSCANDO A PATRICIA HASTA QUE NO SEPAMOS QUE ES LIBRE Y NO ESTA COACCIONADA @sosdesaparecido @guardiacivil @zoidoJI @marianorajoy








*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

PAP


Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...







PAP

AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Feb 2017)

*GUÍA SOBRE LAS NUEVAS TECNOLOGÍAS PARA PROFESIONALES
*


Spoiler






*GUÍA SOBRE LAS NUEVAS TECNOLOGÍAS PARA PROFESIONALES
*
Los profesionales que trabajáis con menores (profesores, profesionales de la medicina, monitores de tiempo libre…), también trabajáis con padres. Es muy común que cuando los padres tienen dificultades de comunicación con sus hijos/as, recurran a vosotros en busca de consejo.

Especialmente importante y actual es el tema de las Nuevas Tecnologías y el uso que los/as chicos hacen de ellas. Es posible que tratéis con padres desesperados ante situaciones que se les plantean y que no saben cómo manejar con sus hijos/as. Por ello, es importante que desde el papel de educador que os corresponde, hagáis prevención y ayudéis a estos padres a ejercer bien su labor tratando de quitarles la culpabilidad y dándoles información fiable que les guíe en su labor. Igualmente, es importante que informéis a los/as adolescentes sobre los distintos riesgos que pueden correr al utilizar las Nuevas Tecnologías.

Los distintos riesgos que existen en las Nuevas Tecnologías y que los padres e hijos/as deben conocer son:

SEXTING: Se trata de la difusión o publicación de contenidos de tipo sexual producidos por el/la propio/a remitente, que es el/la protagonista del contenido.

GROOMING: Esta situación se da cuando un adulto contacta con un menor tratando de controlarle emocionalmente con la finalidad de satisfacerse sexualmente.

CIBERACOSO: Es la intimidación psicológica hacia un menor a través de medios telemáticos (móvil, ordenador, trablet…). Puede ocurrir también entre menores y que sean los/as propios/as compañeros/as del centro escolar quienes lo hacen.
Con el fin de prevenir situaciones como las descritas, debéis transmitir a los padres que tienen que seguir una serie de recomendaciones:

Es especialmente importante que los padres no deleguen en el centro escolar todo el peso de la educación de sus hijos/as. Lo ideal y beneficioso es trabajar conjuntamente, padres, profesores y educadores, en la misma línea para favorecer la evolución positiva de los/as hijos/as.

Es bueno que los padres estén al tanto de la evolución de las Nuevas Tecnologías y de las distintas posibilidades de comunicación a través de la Red que van apareciendo porque así les será más fácil reaccionar ante cualquier problema que se les presente a sus hijos/as.

Los padres deben servir como ejemplo de aquello que quieren transmitir en sus hijos/as. No sirve decirle a un/a chico/a que no es bueno para él/ella pasar tantas horas delante del ordenador cuando el padre suele aislarse en su habitación a chatear con sus amistades.

Es necesario que los padres transmitan a sus hijos valores como los beneficios de la comunicación personalizada, la práctica saludable del deporte o compartir actividades con amigos/as. Eso les reducirá mucho el tiempo que decidan pasar ante el ordenador o utilizar el móvil para comunicarse.

Es importante que los padres conozcan los riesgos a los que pueden estar expuestos sus hijos/as en la Red y que tienen la posibilidad de recurrir a la justicia cuando les ocurra a sus hijos/as.

El diálogo comprensivo y la comunicación afectiva son los pilares fundamentales en los que debe basarse la convivencia familiar. De esta manera se evitan peligros y el miedo de los/as hijos/as a contar problemas que pueden estar viviendo por temor a la reacción de sus padres.

Los padres deben transmitir, no sólo con palabras, que sus hijos/as son lo más importante para ellos y que ante cualquier problema, aunque puedan llegar a pasar una fase de enfado al principio, siempre les van a apoyar, proteger y ayudar. No pasa nada por mostrarse vulnerables ante los/as hijos/as. No por ello van a perder su autoridad. Más bien al contrario. Les van a mostrar su faceta humana y que tienen miedo a que algo malo pueda sucederles.

Siempre que sea posible, desde los centros escolares debe fomentarse la formación a padres y alumnos/as sobre las Nuevas Tecnologías, su uso y sus riesgos. La prevención siempre es la mejor arma contra las posibles dificultades que puedan surgir.
Si en algún momento os surgen dudas sobre estas cuestiones u otras relacionadas con estos temas que os han llegado a plantear, podéis comunicaros con nosotros a través de nuestro servicio de Email ANAR o de los Teléfonos ANAR del Adulto y la Familia (91 726 01 01 ó 600 50 51 52), que son confidenciales y funcionan 24 horas, todos los días de la semana.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Feb 2017)

*Han encontrado al anciano de Guadalajara que había desaparecido; ha permanecido 48 horas desaparecido; estaba desorientado.*

Familiares, amigos, el Ayuntamiento, La Guardia Civil, Protección Civil y Cruz Roja, han realizado las labores de búsqueda.
:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida del policía local de Parla en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros. La familia se desplaza hasta Toledo para proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo, según fuentes municipales*


Spoiler





*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida del policía local de Parla en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros. La familia se desplaza hasta Toledo para proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo, según fuentes municipales*

PARLA / 5 FEBRERO 2017 / El cadáver del agente de Policía Local de Parla desaparecido el pasado lunes, David Llopis, ha sido localizado este domingo en Toledo, según han confirmado fuentes municipales a Noticias Para Municipios.

Según las mismas fuentes, la Guardia Civil se ha puesto en contacto con la familia del agente para que se desplace al Instituto Anatómico Forense de Toledo con el fin de proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo.


Entretanto, la cuenta oficial de la Policía local de Parla en Twitter ha dejado el siguiente mensaje: “Hoy y por muchos días la Policía Local de Parla estaremos de luto. D.E.P. compañero”.

El agente dejó de asistir a su trabajo en la unidad de atestados de Policía local de Parla el pasado lunes y el miércoles la familia, residente en Valdemoro, interpuso la correspondiente denuncia por desaparición.

En cuanto a las causas de la muerte, en algunos foros policiales se apunta a una información dada en varios medios regionales, según la cual, esta tarde se ha localizado el cadáver de un hombre *en las barrancas de Burujón *(Toledo), *en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros*. En estos foros se plantea la posibilidad de que el cuerpo localizado, a falta de confirmación oficial, sea el del agente parleño.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida del policía local de Parla en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros. La familia se desplaza hasta Toledo para proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo, según fuentes municipales*


Spoiler





*Encuentran el cuerpo sin vida del policía local de Parla en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros. La familia se desplaza hasta Toledo para proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo, según fuentes municipales*

PARLA / 5 FEBRERO 2017 / El cadáver del agente de Policía Local de Parla desaparecido el pasado lunes, David Llopis, ha sido localizado este domingo en Toledo, según han confirmado fuentes municipales a Noticias Para Municipios.

Según las mismas fuentes, la Guardia Civil se ha puesto en contacto con la familia del agente para que se desplace al Instituto Anatómico Forense de Toledo con el fin de proceder al reconocimiento del cuerpo.


Entretanto, la cuenta oficial de la Policía local de Parla en Twitter ha dejado el siguiente mensaje: “Hoy y por muchos días la Policía Local de Parla estaremos de luto. D.E.P. compañero”.

El agente dejó de asistir a su trabajo en la unidad de atestados de Policía local de Parla el pasado lunes y el miércoles la familia, residente en Valdemoro, interpuso la correspondiente denuncia por desaparición.

En cuanto a las causas de la muerte, en algunos foros policiales se apunta a una información dada en varios medios regionales, según la cual, esta tarde se ha localizado el cadáver de un hombre *en las barrancas de Burujón *(Toledo), *en el fondo de un desfiladero de 35 metros*. En estos foros se plantea la posibilidad de que el cuerpo localizado, a falta de confirmación oficial, sea el del agente parleño.








*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











*Abierto el plazo para concurrir a la segunda convocatoria de los Premios 9 de marzo *que reconocen a aquellos que trabajan para hacer frente a las desapariciones, apoyar a las familiar y estimular nuevas iniciativas en ese mismo sentido.

Podéis proponer candidaturas y difundir para que exista una alta concurrencia. 





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Feb 2017)

*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*








PAP
Añadimos...

*La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos MÁS ATRÁS sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...

*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*









AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


*La familia de una joven de 18 años denuncia que un grupo que defiende la “magia sexual” la convenció para irse a Perú
*
Fecha: 06/02/2017 

Patricia Aguilar salió hace un mes de su casa de Elche (Alicante). Acababa de cumplir 18 años. Su familia ha descubierto que viajó a Lima (Perú). En su habitación encontraron dibujos, doctrina y rituales de un grupo “religioso y filosófico” llamado Gnosis que defiende entre otros postulados la “magia sexual” (el hombre no debe eyacular ni la mujer llegar al orgasmo). En su denuncia ante la policía, la familia de Patricia teme que “haya podido ser captada” por ese “grupo sectario” que incluso podría estar preparando su boda en Perú.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha pedido ayuda para encontrar a Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años desaparecida desde el pasado 7 de enero en Elche (Alicante). Las pruebas que su familia ha ido encontrando la sitúan en Lima (Perú), dentro de un grupo “sectario” conocido como Gnosis, según denunció el padre de la chica, Alberto Aguilar, ante la policía el pasado 30 de enero. 

Patricia salió de casa hace un mes para ir al “cumpleaños de un amigo en una casa de campo”. Se llevó su ordenador y una mochila con ropa. Dejó la medicación que toma cada día para una enfermedad cardiaca que padece. Avisó a su madre, Rosa Poveda, de que volvería al día siguiente, pero no lo hizo. La mujer advirtió por la mañana que faltaban 6.000 euros de la recaudación del negocio familiar. El teléfono de la chica se apagó poco después. Pasada la medianoche, entró un escueto mensaje en el móvil de su padre: “Estaré bien, os hablo en horas”. 

Alberto y Rosa supieron luego que su hija no había estado en ninguna fiesta. Una amiga les contó que Patricia había gastado “bastante dinero” en una tienda de productos esotéricos de Alicante días antes. Los padres recordaron que Patricia había mostrado mucha insistencia para que toda su familia asistiera a su decimoctavo cumpleaños, celebrado semanas atrás. 

Buscaron respuestas en la habitación de su hija. Las encontraron escritas en sus cuadernos, dentro de un cajón de su escritorio: “Sus apuntes del instituto, su agenda, sus dibujos… todo estaba plagado de anotaciones con rituales, salmos y símbolos que luego supimos que pertenecían a una secta latinoamericana muy peligrosa y extendida en España que se hace llamar Gnosis”, explica el padre.

La Gnosis es un movimiento nacido en Colombia en los años cincuenta. Su fundador, Víctor Manuel Gómez, conocido como Samael Aun Weor, fue curandero y escritor de libros esotéricos hasta su muerte, en 1977. Su obra _El matrimonio perfecto_ resume los mandamientos del buen gnóstico. 

En nuestro país, Gnosis figura en el registro de asociaciones del Ministerio del Interior como Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología Samael y Litelantes, con domicilio social en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona). Según su página web, practica “la religión-sabiduría de los primeros tiempos de la humanidad, el sistema metafísico y oculto de las religiones, solo visible a los iniciados”. Luis Santamaría, miembro de la Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas (RIES), asegura: “Los gnósticos organizan charlas y talleres todas las semanas en unos 150 centros de España”. 

400.000 adeptos

En España se producen 25.000 denuncias de desapariciones cada año. Según datos de SOS Desaparecidos, en el 11 por ciento de los casos se trata de jóvenes de entre 18 y 26 años. “Detrás de muchas de estas ausencias hay sectas que aglutinan en nuestro país a unos 400.000 adeptos”, explica Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación. Al 14 por ciento de esos jóvenes “se los traga la tierra”. No es el caso de Patricia. Entre las notas que sus padres encontraron en su cuarto, la chica guardó un presupuesto para comprar un billete de avión a Lima (Perú), donde la Gnosis tiene muchos seguidores.



*Impursa
‏@impursasau
*

*Cedemos 100 mupis y marquesinas en 10 municipios de Levante para colaborar con @sospatriciasos. Ayúdanos a difundir #sospatricia*












p.s. _Edito para enlazar la imagen de arriba_.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Feb 2017)

Ringbell dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal la pregunta me referia a que parece que desaparecen mas por la costa. Lo de los asperger,en general todas las personas mas vulnerables -ancianos, huerfanos- son las que mas desaparecen pero es dificil saber lo de los huerfanos.
> 
> Los medios no estan nada implicados con estas victimas -ni la de los suicidios-,en cambio se exagera la violencia de genero.
> 
> ...




Yo añadiría al dinero: el sexo y el poder, con todas sus variantes de mafias, religiones, sectas, etc. 

Y, hablando de la comunidad valenciana y sus desaparecidos, yo no menospreciaría las sectas (mira la chica desaparecida en Elche, por ejemplo); da un vistazo al mapa siguiente, que es solo un ejemplo, y analiza porcentajes de desaparecidos jóvenes por población en relación con los centros...

*Centros Gnósticos en España*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:




















*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*







*La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*



Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos MÁS ATRÁS sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...

*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*









AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


*La familia de una joven de 18 años denuncia que un grupo que defiende la “magia sexual” la convenció para irse a Perú
*
Fecha: 06/02/2017 

Patricia Aguilar salió hace un mes de su casa de Elche (Alicante). Acababa de cumplir 18 años. Su familia ha descubierto que viajó a Lima (Perú). En su habitación encontraron dibujos, doctrina y rituales de un grupo “religioso y filosófico” llamado Gnosis que defiende entre otros postulados la “magia sexual” (el hombre no debe eyacular ni la mujer llegar al orgasmo). En su denuncia ante la policía, la familia de Patricia teme que “haya podido ser captada” por ese “grupo sectario” que incluso podría estar preparando su boda en Perú.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha pedido ayuda para encontrar a Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años desaparecida desde el pasado 7 de enero en Elche (Alicante). Las pruebas que su familia ha ido encontrando la sitúan en Lima (Perú), dentro de un grupo “sectario” conocido como Gnosis, según denunció el padre de la chica, Alberto Aguilar, ante la policía el pasado 30 de enero. 

Patricia salió de casa hace un mes para ir al “cumpleaños de un amigo en una casa de campo”. Se llevó su ordenador y una mochila con ropa. Dejó la medicación que toma cada día para una enfermedad cardiaca que padece. Avisó a su madre, Rosa Poveda, de que volvería al día siguiente, pero no lo hizo. La mujer advirtió por la mañana que faltaban 6.000 euros de la recaudación del negocio familiar. El teléfono de la chica se apagó poco después. Pasada la medianoche, entró un escueto mensaje en el móvil de su padre: “Estaré bien, os hablo en horas”. 

Alberto y Rosa supieron luego que su hija no había estado en ninguna fiesta. Una amiga les contó que Patricia había gastado “bastante dinero” en una tienda de productos esotéricos de Alicante días antes. Los padres recordaron que Patricia había mostrado mucha insistencia para que toda su familia asistiera a su decimoctavo cumpleaños, celebrado semanas atrás. 

Buscaron respuestas en la habitación de su hija. Las encontraron escritas en sus cuadernos, dentro de un cajón de su escritorio: “Sus apuntes del instituto, su agenda, sus dibujos… todo estaba plagado de anotaciones con rituales, salmos y símbolos que luego supimos que pertenecían a una secta latinoamericana muy peligrosa y extendida en España que se hace llamar Gnosis”, explica el padre.

La Gnosis es un movimiento nacido en Colombia en los años cincuenta. Su fundador, Víctor Manuel Gómez, conocido como Samael Aun Weor, fue curandero y escritor de libros esotéricos hasta su muerte, en 1977. Su obra _El matrimonio perfecto_ resume los mandamientos del buen gnóstico. 

En nuestro país, Gnosis figura en el registro de asociaciones del Ministerio del Interior como Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología Samael y Litelantes, con domicilio social en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona). Según su página web, practica “la religión-sabiduría de los primeros tiempos de la humanidad, el sistema metafísico y oculto de las religiones, solo visible a los iniciados”. Luis Santamaría, miembro de la Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas (RIES), asegura: “Los gnósticos organizan charlas y talleres todas las semanas en unos 150 centros de España”. 

400.000 adeptos

En España se producen 25.000 denuncias de desapariciones cada año. Según datos de SOS Desaparecidos, en el 11 por ciento de los casos se trata de jóvenes de entre 18 y 26 años. “Detrás de muchas de estas ausencias hay sectas que aglutinan en nuestro país a unos 400.000 adeptos”, explica Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación. Al 14 por ciento de esos jóvenes “se los traga la tierra”. No es el caso de Patricia. Entre las notas que sus padres encontraron en su cuarto, la chica guardó un presupuesto para comprar un billete de avión a Lima (Perú), donde la Gnosis tiene muchos seguidores. 




*Impursa
‏@impursasau
*

*Cedemos 100 mupis y marquesinas en 10 municipios de Levante para colaborar con @sospatriciasos. Ayúdanos a difundir #sospatricia*









*Centros Gnósticos en España*




ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (12 Feb 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Feb 2017)

*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*

*Otra muy enigmática desaparición

SIGUE DESAPARECIDO*








JMR


Spoiler





*Se sigue investigando la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos, guardia civil de Tráfico en Utrera*


Aunque la investigación sigue adelante, se ha suspendido la búsqueda del agente de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico de Utrera, José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, por los lugares que podría estar.

Hasta ahora, el agente de la Benemérita estaba siendo buscado por más de cien personas de la Guardia Civil, Bomberos, Policía Local, y voluntarios de Protección Civil, de los municipios de Santiponce, Dos Hermanas, Lebrija, Las Cabezas de San Juan y Utrera. A todas estas personas hay que sumar vecinis de Utrera, así como familiares del desaparecido.

José Manuel Ramos Rodríguez, mide 1,75 de altura, es de complexión media, pelo oscuro y lleva gafas.

La última persona en verlo antes de desaparecer fue su esposa, el pasado viernes, antes de irse para trabajar.

A su puesto no se presentó ni el viernes ni el lunes y de momento se desconoce alguna razón por la que el desaparecido lo haya hecho voluntariamente.

Si es que se ha ido, esperemos que se ponga en contacto con sus compañeros y/o familiares, que están muy preocupados y también se pide la colaboración ciudadana, por si alguien lo pudiera ver por la calle, llame a los teléfonos 061 ó 112.






A mediodía de este pasado martes, 24 de enero, se desactivaba el gran dispositivo de búsqueda de José Manuel Ramos Romero, guardia civil, vecino de Utrera, que se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde el pasado viernes. 

Era el lunes cuando se activaba el protocolo de búsqueda, coordinado por Protección Civil, y la Guardia Civil abría la investigación. Desde el Ayuntamiento de Utrera se ofrecía todo el apoyo para la búsqueda, donde han trabajado más de 100 personas tanto fuera de servicio como voluntarios, diferentes vehículos de Protección Civil, bomberos, motos de la Guardia Civil y dos unidades caninas de Santiponce. El trabajo desarrollado por todas estas personas no ha dado ningún resultado positivo ni se han encontrado pistas que puedan aportar alguna luz sobre el caso. 

Por ello este martes se adoptaba la decisión de desactivar el protocolo de búsqueda y será la propia Guardia Civil la que siga adelante con la investigación de la desaparición de José Manuel Ramos Romero, de 49 años de edad, agente destinado al Destacamento de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico en Utrera, del que desde el pasado viernes no se conoce su paradero. 

Se sabe que desde entonces no ha contestado a su teléfono móvil y no ha realizado ningún movimiento en sus cuentas bancarias. 

Se sigue pidiendo la colaboración ciudadana, por ello si alguna persona tiene alguna pista o lo ha visto, debe ponerse en contacto con el puesto de la Guardia Civil de Utrera, cuyo teléfono es el 95 586 15 13, o llamando al 062.





p.s. Gracias, *H4ckn0ri0*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (13 Feb 2017)

Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2017)

p.s. *SeñorDonLoco*, tengo poquísimo tiempo: una mano durante unos días, please? Gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Feb 2017)

Repetimos y mpliamos después del spoiler...




*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*







*La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*



Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos MÁS ATRÁS sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...

*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*









AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


*La familia de una joven de 18 años denuncia que un grupo que defiende la “magia sexual” la convenció para irse a Perú
*
Fecha: 06/02/2017 

Patricia Aguilar salió hace un mes de su casa de Elche (Alicante). Acababa de cumplir 18 años. Su familia ha descubierto que viajó a Lima (Perú). En su habitación encontraron dibujos, doctrina y rituales de un grupo “religioso y filosófico” llamado Gnosis que defiende entre otros postulados la “magia sexual” (el hombre no debe eyacular ni la mujer llegar al orgasmo). En su denuncia ante la policía, la familia de Patricia teme que “haya podido ser captada” por ese “grupo sectario” que incluso podría estar preparando su boda en Perú.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha pedido ayuda para encontrar a Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años desaparecida desde el pasado 7 de enero en Elche (Alicante). Las pruebas que su familia ha ido encontrando la sitúan en Lima (Perú), dentro de un grupo “sectario” conocido como Gnosis, según denunció el padre de la chica, Alberto Aguilar, ante la policía el pasado 30 de enero. 

Patricia salió de casa hace un mes para ir al “cumpleaños de un amigo en una casa de campo”. Se llevó su ordenador y una mochila con ropa. Dejó la medicación que toma cada día para una enfermedad cardiaca que padece. Avisó a su madre, Rosa Poveda, de que volvería al día siguiente, pero no lo hizo. La mujer advirtió por la mañana que faltaban 6.000 euros de la recaudación del negocio familiar. El teléfono de la chica se apagó poco después. Pasada la medianoche, entró un escueto mensaje en el móvil de su padre: “Estaré bien, os hablo en horas”. 

Alberto y Rosa supieron luego que su hija no había estado en ninguna fiesta. Una amiga les contó que Patricia había gastado “bastante dinero” en una tienda de productos esotéricos de Alicante días antes. Los padres recordaron que Patricia había mostrado mucha insistencia para que toda su familia asistiera a su decimoctavo cumpleaños, celebrado semanas atrás. 

Buscaron respuestas en la habitación de su hija. Las encontraron escritas en sus cuadernos, dentro de un cajón de su escritorio: “Sus apuntes del instituto, su agenda, sus dibujos… todo estaba plagado de anotaciones con rituales, salmos y símbolos que luego supimos que pertenecían a una secta latinoamericana muy peligrosa y extendida en España que se hace llamar Gnosis”, explica el padre.

La Gnosis es un movimiento nacido en Colombia en los años cincuenta. Su fundador, Víctor Manuel Gómez, conocido como Samael Aun Weor, fue curandero y escritor de libros esotéricos hasta su muerte, en 1977. Su obra _El matrimonio perfecto_ resume los mandamientos del buen gnóstico. 

En nuestro país, Gnosis figura en el registro de asociaciones del Ministerio del Interior como Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología Samael y Litelantes, con domicilio social en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona). Según su página web, practica “la religión-sabiduría de los primeros tiempos de la humanidad, el sistema metafísico y oculto de las religiones, solo visible a los iniciados”. Luis Santamaría, miembro de la Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas (RIES), asegura: “Los gnósticos organizan charlas y talleres todas las semanas en unos 150 centros de España”. 

400.000 adeptos

En España se producen 25.000 denuncias de desapariciones cada año. Según datos de SOS Desaparecidos, en el 11 por ciento de los casos se trata de jóvenes de entre 18 y 26 años. “Detrás de muchas de estas ausencias hay sectas que aglutinan en nuestro país a unos 400.000 adeptos”, explica Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación. Al 14 por ciento de esos jóvenes “se los traga la tierra”. No es el caso de Patricia. Entre las notas que sus padres encontraron en su cuarto, la chica guardó un presupuesto para comprar un billete de avión a Lima (Perú), donde la Gnosis tiene muchos seguidores. 




*Impursa
‏@impursasau
*

*Cedemos 100 mupis y marquesinas en 10 municipios de Levante para colaborar con @sospatriciasos. Ayúdanos a difundir #sospatricia*









*Centros Gnósticos en España*




Como veníamos diciendo...


*VÍDEO DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO. Buscan a una joven captada por un grupo religioso sexual*

Patricia Aguilar, de 18 años de edad, sale de su casa con la excusa de ir al cumpleaños de una amiga, pero no vuelve. Los padres se dan cuenta de que falta una gran cantidad de dinero en la vivienda y se ponen en alerta. Al parecer, el grupo religioso es una asociación gnóstica, un compendio de muchas religiones. Espejo Público nos desvela las claves de la investigación.

Este grupo manipula a sus integrantes alejándolos de sus familias y cortando todo tipo de comunicación. La familia cree que este grupo aprovecha algún acontecimiento traumático para captar fieles.

Los padres no sabían nada de este grupo hasta la desaparición de su hija.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*












Spoiler



Profesión

LA IMPORTACION, EXPORTACION, DISTRIBUCION Y COMERCIALIZACION DE PRODUCTOS FARMACÉUTICOS





*RECORDAMOS*








*Submarinistas de la Guardia Civil buscarán a Manuela Chavero en el pantano de Tentudía. 15/02/2017
*

*Usarán un robot para acceder al lecho del agua*

El embalse de Tentudía está a unos 8 kilómetros de Monesterio.




Spoiler



*Submarinistas de la Guardia Civil buscarán a Manuela Chavero en el pantano de Tentudía. 15/02/2017
*

*Usarán un robot para acceder al lecho del agua*


Efectivos del Grupo de Actividades Subacuáticas (GEAS) de la Guardia Civil se sumergirán la próxima semana en el pantano de Tentudía en el marco de las pesquisas que se llevan cabo para localizar a Manuela Chavero, la vecina de Monesterio (Badajoz) desaparecida hace ya siete meses.

Además, los buceadores del instituto armado pretenden utilizar robots sumergibles de búsqueda, según ha adelantado hoy el general jefe de la Guardia Civil en Extremadura, José Antonio Hurtado.


Aunque el pantano y su entorno ya han sido rastreados en otras ocasiones, con esta nueva operación se pretende acceder a zonas más profundas del pantano, donde los robots pueden trabajar a pesar de la gran cantidad de cieno que se acumula en el lecho.

Hurtado ha detallado que estas labores no se deben a ningún nuevo indicio, sino que responden a las iniciativas dentro del plan de búsqueda que se realiza.

Preguntado por los tres coches intervenidos por la Guardia Civil en relación a este caso, Hurtado ha explicado que se están analizando para buscar o descartar cualquier indicio o prueba.





ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (15 Feb 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (16 Feb 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Feb 2017)

*ALERTA DESACTIVADA

Desaparecido de Las Palmas, rescatado en buen estado* (por seguridad se omite imagen)
:Aplauso:



En resumen...

*Español secuestrado. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera en Venezuela, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.
*

Rescatado el desaparecido de Las Palmas que estaba secuestrado en Venezuela; *dos días después detenidos en La Coruña dos secuestradores reclamados por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela*, uno de origen español y otro de origen venezolano




Spoiler



*1. Noticia del 16 de febrero de 2017
*

*Español secuestrado en Venezuela. Piden rescate. Envían un dedo como prueba de vida. Guardia civil de España lo libera, pagando 500.000€ de rescate.
*

*Liberado un español secuestrado hace 38 días en Venezuela, al que amputaron un dedo*

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido en la liberación de un español tras 38 días de secuestro en Venezuela, al que sus captores amputaron un dedo que enviaron a sus familiares para presionarles y que pagaran el dinero que les exigían, tras la detención de dos imàlicados en Estados Unidos y Panamá.

Familiares del secuestrado denunciaron a la Guardia Civil de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que la víctima y un hermano suyo habían sido secuestrados cuando se desplazaban en vehículo por las inmediaciones de la población de El Sombrero (Venezuela).

Los agentes se hicieron pasar por policías venezolanos y llevaban armas de fuego automáticas y chalecos antibala, informa la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil.

Al cabo de unas horas dejaron en libertad a una de las dos víctimas para gestionar la obtención de 500.000 dólares para sufragar el pago del rescate del secuestrado.


2. *2. Noticia del 18 de febrero de 2017
*



*La Policía Nacional detiene en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol por un secuestro en Venezuela
*

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

La Policía Nacional ha detenido en A Coruña a dos personas reclamadas por la Interpol para su extradición por un secuestro en Venezuela.

En concreto, según un comunicado difundido por la Policía, los dos hombres fueron localizados y detenidos en los municipios coruñeses de Cambre y Culleredo el pasado día jueves.

Dada la "peligrosidad" de ambos, de su arresto se encargó la Unidad de Delincuencia Especializada y Violenta, apoyada por los Grupos Operativos de Seguridad de Galicia.

Los detenidos, un español de 63 años y un venezolano de 52, ya han pasado a disposición del juzgado central de instrucción número dos de la Audiencia Nacional a través del número cuatro de A Coruña.

Ambos estaban reclamados para extradición por delitos de secuestro, extorsión y asociación para delinquir.





















Spoiler



*La investigación intenta localizar la bicicleta y la mochila que llevaba Iván
*
La búsqueda del joven desaparecido se lleva al centro de León


La familia de Iván García Ovalle, el joven de 16 años desaparecido desde la tarde del viernes, intenta localizar su bicicleta y la mochila que llevaba, después de que la búsqueda se haya centrado en la zona comprendida entre las calles Padre Isla y Renueva, en la capital leonesa.

Iván salió el viernes a mediodía de clase, en el Centro Don Bosco de Armunia, con su bicicleta.

Se trata de una bici de montaña de 26 pulgadas, que lleva impresas en blanco las letras Megamo; y también tiene blanca la horquilla. Cualquier dato sobre dónde puede estar la bici, o dónde pudo verse desde la desaparición del joven, se considera importante para su localización. También se busca su mochila, de color verde oscuro, en la que llevaba sus libros de texto.

La localización del teléfono móvil de Iván lo ubica en la zona de la estación de Feve, aunque las inspecciones llevadas a cabo hasta el momento no han ofrecido pistas sobre el paradero del joven.


_EDITO_

*D.E.P.*





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Spoiler



*Hallan sin vida al joven de 16 años desaparecido en León*

La policía ha hallado el cuerpo sin vida de Iván García Ovalle, un chico de 16 años que desapareció el pasado viernes. El cadáver lo han encontrado en las inmediaciones del campo de fútbol de León.

Localizado sin vida el cuerpo de Iván García del Valle, el joven de 16 años desparecido el pasado viernes y que hoy ha sido hallado en las cercanías del estadio de fútbol de la capital leonesa, según han informado fuentes oficiales.

El adolescente, de la Virgen del Camino, había sido visto por última vez el viernes al mediodía a la salida del centro de estudio Don Bosco en el Barrio de Armunia, y desde ese mismo día la Policía Nacional y la Guardia Civil han desarrollado un dispositivo de búsqueda que en la tarde de este sábado se centró en la capital leonesa, ya que la señal de su teléfono móvil daba pistas de un repetidor en Padre Isla.

Sin embargo, ha sido en la mañana de este domingo cuando el cadáver del joven ha sido encontrado en las inmediaciones del campo de fútbol de León, aunque se esperan los datos oficiales de la autopsia para confirmar su identidad.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

NOTICIAS DESDE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE IVÁN DURÁN


Spoiler



ESTÁN LOS TEXTOS SIN TRATAR. Cuando tenga tiempo, completo con los que fuimos poniendo y los edito.

*NOTICIAS DE FARO DE VIGO SOBRE IVÁN DURÁN*

*Buscan a un joven baionés de 30 años que falta de su domicilio desde el jueves*

*Dejó una nota a su familia en la que advertía de su marcha

Redacción | Baiona 27.08.2016 | 02:17
*

Una denuncia de su familia ante la Guardia Civil ha puesto en marcha la búsqueda del joven baionés Iván Durán Valverde, que permanece en paradero desconocido desde que este jueves por la mañana abandonó su domicilio. Familiares y allegados del joven suman sus esfuerzos en la calle e internet a los que realizan el instituto armado y la Policía Local de Baiona para localizarle.

El joven tiene 30 años, es moreno, de complexión atlética y mide 1,97 metros de estatura. La familia interpuso la correspondiente denuncia en el cuartel tras descubrir una nota en el domicilio en la que advertía de su marcha. La falta de noticias y el temor por la integridad del joven movilizó a sus allegados, que pusieron en marcha su búsqueda también en las redes sociales.

A través de la plataforma SOS Desaparecidos se han difundido fotos y datos en busca de alguien que pueda aportar alguna pista para localizarlo en el 062 (Guardia Civil) o en el 112.




*El padre de Iván Durán: "Desapareció y creemos que en contra de su voluntad"*

*Continúan las labores de búsqueda del vecino de Baiona del que no se sabe nada desde el jueves

Efe 27.08.2016 | 18:29*

Baiona vive horas de angustia por la desaparición de uno de sus vecinos, Iván Durán, de 30 años, 1 metro 97 centímetros de estatura, moreno, de ojos oscuros y con gafas, puesto que todos los esfuerzos se concentran en intentar dar con su paradero actual.

El muchacho salió de su casa, ubicada en el alto de Pino Manso, y desde el jueves, cuando no regresó a la vivienda, nada de él se sabe. Su padre, Juan, ha explicado que notó la ausencia de su hijo y se alertó por no ser éste un hecho habitual. "Lo llamé y al ver que no contestaba pensé que había ido a pasear al perro porque habíamos quedado de ir a las 11.30 horas a hacer una reparación", ha añadido.

Sin embargo, al comprobar que el can estaba en casa, y que Iván no se había llevado con él su teléfono móvil, se alertó, y se dio cuenta de que también estaban en la habitación del joven, que posee una complexión atlética, su cartera, con todo el dinero, e igualmente la documentación. *"Lo único que tenemos claro es que Iván desapareció y creemos que en contra de su voluntad, eso lo tenemos claro, por la relación que teníamos entre nosotros"*, ha comentado el padre, al especular sobre las posibles causas de su ausencia. Juan Durán, en todo caso, ha hecho un llamamiento a su hijo para que, se encuentre donde se encuentre, vuelva a casa lo antes posible porque todos lo echan de menos y están preocupados por él.

En cuanto a los medios que se están movilizando para tratar de localizar a Iván, el padre ha destacado que "el factor humano sí está presente", pero cree que faltan recursos técnicos, así como perros que puedan seguir el rastro del joven. "Aquí no nos enviaron unos perros, que serían fundamentales para buscar el rastro, y estamos peinando montes con amigos nuestros y si tuviésemos unos perros seguiríamos el rastro y sabríamos si hay indicios o no, no perderíamos tanto tiempo", ha lamentado con un desespero lógico, el que lo lleva a mostrarse muy preocupado.

Pese a ello, ha querido agradecer al personal de la Guardia Civil de Baiona, a la Policía Local, así como a amigos y a conocidos, todo el esfuerzo que están poniendo para peinar la zona con el deseo de que su hijo aparezca.

Al igual que a Iván, se busca en Galicia a Diana Quer, una joven madrileña de 18 años desaparecida en la localidad costera de A Pobra do Caramiñal (A Coruña), su lugar de veraneo, cuando, en la madrugada del pasado lunes, regresaba de una romería local.





La búsqueda de Iván Durán en Baiona alcanza su *sexto día* sin noticias del joven

*Un nuevo rastreo con perros de la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local en el monte de Covaterreña concluye sin éxito*

*Redacción | Baiona 31.08.2016 | 14:11
*
El refuerzo de las labores de búsqueda de Iván Durán Valverde mediante rastreos en el monte con perros del servicio cinológico de la Guardia Civil no ha permitido aún a los investigadores encontrar nuevas pistas sobre el paradero del joven de 30 años que desapareció hace seis días en Baiona tras dejar en el domicilio familiar una nota en la que advertía de su marcha.

Una veintena de agentes del instituto armado volvieron a peinar ayer, con apoyo de la Policía Local, el monte de Covaterreña, próximo al domicilio familiar y frecuentado por el joven en paseos con su mascota. Lo hicieron por segundo día con la ayuda de un perro del servicio cinológico, desplazado desde Ourense y capaz de detectar con el olfato a cualquier persona.

Aunque se mantienen abiertas otras líneas de investigación, fuentes de la Guardia Civil insisten en que la principal hipótesis de la desaparición es que Iván Durán se fue de forma voluntaria de su domicilio, tal y como advertía en su nota a la familia.

Sin embargo, la preocupación de familiares y allegados se mantiene, ya que el joven abandonó el domicilio sin teléfono móvil ni cartera. Por eso conservan activa después de seis días la búsqueda en la calle y a través de las redes sociales.

Varias personas han asegurado en los últimos días haber visto al joven, sin embargo la Guardia Civil solo confirma que se le vio en Baiona el día de su desaparición.

Iván Durán Valverde, de 30 años, tiene una estatura de 1,97 metros, es moreno, de ojos oscuros y usa gafas.





*La familia del desaparecido en Baiona pide más medios para dar con él
*
*Reclaman colaboración y apuntan a que podría estar fuera de Galicia

Europa Press 31.08.2016 | 14:22
*

La familia de Iván Durán Valverde, el joven de 30 años desaparecido en Baiona (Pontevedra) desde el pasado día 25, ha reclamado más medios y colaboración para dar con él y ha apuntado que podría encontrarse ya fuera de Galicia, por lo que ha hecho un llamamiento al resto del territorio nacional por si alguien pudiese tener información sobre su paradero.

En un comunicado, la familia del joven ha pedido a la sociedad que "se vuelquen" para ayudarlos a encontrar a Iván de igual modo que se están destinando medios y difusión social para localizar a la madrileña Diana Quer, desaparecida en A Pobra el día 22. "Ambas desapariciones son de una persona mayor de edad desaparecida en extrañas circunstancias, ambas deberían tener la misma difusión en televisión y la de Iván no la está teniendo", lamentan desde su entorno, que piden "los mismos medios de búsqueda" para que "los dos vuelvan a casa sanos y salvos".

Desde el día de su desaparición, efectivos de la Policía Local, Protección Civil, Guardia Civil y familiares y amigos están buscando al joven pontevedrés, del que por el momento no hay rastro.

No obstante, desde el entorno del desaparecido han denunciado la "descoordinación" del operativo. En particular, han criticado que, cuando solicitaron los equipos caninos de rastreo se les comunicó que "sólo había un equipo en Galicia" y que estaba "ocupado" buscando a Diana Quer.

"Pero resulta que sí había una unidad canina, la de Protección Civil de Vigo, con la que, gracias a la iniciativa del equipo particular de búsqueda, se contacto este martes", han dicho desde el entorno de Iván Durán, que lamentan que se haya "perdido un tiempo muy valioso". Del mismo modo, han criticado que no fuesen informados de la desaparición los integrantes del "equipo que mejor conoce estos montes", el de los agentes forestales de la Xunta.

Iván Durán Valverde es moreno, de complexión delgada y muy alto, ya que mide en torno a los dos metros de altura. Desapareció de su domicilio en Baiona el pasado 25 de agosto y su familia cree que podría encontrarse ya fuera de Galicia.




*Un helicóptero se suma a la búsqueda de Iván Durán
*
*Patrullas motorizadas del Seprona recorren los montes de Baiona en busca de alguna pista. Además, el dispositivo de rastreo cuenta también con apoyo del servicio marítimo

Neli Pillado 01.09.2016 | 10:48*


La búsqueda del joven Iván Durán Valverde, que falta de su casa desde el pasado jueves, suma nuevos medios. La Guardia Civil ha incorporado un helicóptero al servicio motorizado del Seprona que peina los montes del concello de Baiona. *Además, el dispositivo de rastreo cuenta también con apoyo del servicio marítimo*.

Iván Durán se ausentó de su domicilio hace hoy una semana. La hipótesis principal que se baraja es la marcha voluntaria, ya que el joven dejó una nota. La familia pedía ayer que se intensificase su búsqueda. El chico, de 30 años, es moreno, de complexión delgada y muy alto, ya que mide en torno a los dos metros de altura.








*El padre de Iván Durán: «A mi hijo lo dejaron morir»*

*Aunque aún no existe una confirmación oficial por medio de las pruebas de ADN, a Juan Durán no le cabe ninguna duda de que el cuerpo sin vida que apareció el sábado en un monte de Baiona es el de su hijo Iván.

 Quiero que mi hijo se convierta en un icono para que esto no vuelva a suceder.

-Mi padre fue policía en Venezuela. Había una (pistola) en el pueblo. No sabía de ella. Quizá mi hijo supiese dónde estaba. Para mí seguía allí, o quizá la robaron.

A. MARTÍNEZ 

VIGO / LA VOZ 21/02/2017 08:53*

Aunque aún no existe una confirmación oficial por medio de las pruebas de ADN, a Juan Durán no le cabe ninguna duda de que el cuerpo sin vida que apareció el sábado en un monte de Baiona es el de su hijo. El joven dejó una nota pidiendo a sus familiares que su abuela no se enterara de su final.

-¿Cómo recibió la noticia del hallazgo de su hijo? 
-Nos llamó el teniente de la Guardia Civil. Fue una decepción terrible. Me dio un ataque de ansiedad. Estábamos en Huelva. Alguien parecía haberlo visto allí y fuimos su madre, mi hija, su pareja y yo. Durante todos estos meses no he querido perder la esperanza de encontrarlo. Mientras no me dijesen lo contrario, mi hijo estaba vivo y posiblemente me necesitaba.

-¿Cómo es posible que estando tan cerca de su domicilio no lo hubieran encontrado antes?
-La zona donde apareció la rastreamos metro por metro a los cuatro días más de veinte amigos, familiares y con un caballo y allí no estaba. Si se hubiesen puesto los medios necesarios, cuando andaba deambulando por el monte lo habrían encontrado.

-¿Qué cree que falló en la búsqueda?
-Pedimos drones y perros a la Guardia Civil, pero estaban en A Coruña buscando a Diana Quer. Hablamos con la Policía Nacional, que estaba dispuesta a venir con sus perros, pero la Guardia Civil no los autorizó a venir, siguiendo su protocolo. Yo contraté un dron por mi cuenta, pero hay drones térmicos de Axega y perros entrenados para el rastreo, pero no nos los facilitaron, aun siendo medios de todos. Por otra parte, ni el juez ni el fiscal quisieron considerar prioritaria la búsqueda, en vista de la vulnerabilidad de mi hijo. Yo insistía en la probabilidad de un brote psicótico. Tiene familiares con esquizofrenia. Un primo suyo se colgó hace una semana en un invernadero en Nigrán. Alertábamos de un problema pero no se nos hizo caso. Ha sido una negligencia, una falta de sensibilidad y de humanidad. A mi hijo lo dejaron morir.

-¿Cómo valora todo el apoyo que ha recibido de particulares?
-Hay gente muy buena. Hay gente durmiendo en la calle que estuvo buscando a mi hijo. Mientras que otros que tienen la obligación, porque para eso cobran, estuvieron sentados en la poltrona o mirando para otro lado. Veías en televisión las batidas en el monte para buscar a Diana Quer y a Iván lo buscaban por la carretera.* Quiero que mi hijo se convierta en un icono *para que esto no vuelva a suceder.

-¿Por qué tenía un arma su hijo?
-Mi padre fue *policía en Venezuela*. Había una en el pueblo. No sabía de ella. Quizá mi hijo supiese dónde estaba. Para mí seguía allí, o quizá la robaron.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Feb 2017)

*IMPORTANTE

ACTIVACIÓN Y DESACTIVACIÓN DE ALERTAS DE DESAPARECIDOS​*







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Feb 2017)

*Reanudan la investigación de María Piedad tras seis años desaparecida
*
La asociación SOS desaparecidos trabaja para reabrir el caso, archivado judicialmente por falta de pruebas hace tres años. El equipo de criminólogos busca pistas para dar con el paradero de la joven cuyo rastro se perdió en Boadilla del Monte (Madrid) en 2010.



Spoiler



*Reanudan la investigación de María Piedad tras seis años desaparecida
*
La asociación SOS desaparecidos trabaja para reabrir el caso, archivado judicialmente por falta de pruebas hace tres años. El equipo de criminólogos busca pistas para dar con el paradero de la joven cuyo rastro se perdió en Boadilla en 2010.


«Edad 31 años. 1,70 metros de estatura. Pantalón vaquero negro, camisa morada, chaqueta ¾ negra. Desaparecida el 12/12/2010». El año pasado la asociación sin ánimo de lucro SOS Desaparecidos tuvo una difusión de 68 millones de personas por lo que existen muchas probabilidades de que usted se haya descargado o compartido vía redes sociales en los últimos días esta ficha de desaparición con la imagen de una guapa joven de pelo oscuro que, a buen seguro, también le sonará. Parece mentira que las próximas navidades vayan a cumplirse ya siete años desde que María Piedad García Revuelta fuera a la típica cena de empresa con sus compañeros del Mercadona de Boadilla del Monte. No regresó, su ex marido y principal sospechoso de su desaparición se ahorcó tres días después en una torre de alta tensión de San Lorenzo de El Escorial y la Guardia Civil la buscó, como suele decirse, por tierra, mar y aire. No dieron con ningún rastro que les llevara a ella y, un día después de que se cumplieran cuatro años de su desaparición, el juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Móstoles –responsable de la investigación del caso–, decidió archivarlo por «falta de indicios».
A pesar de este varapalo judicial para la familia, los investigadores no lo han aparcado y siguen en ello pero, hasta hoy, nada ha sido fructífero. Por eso, la familia de la joven, que dejó a dos niños de ahora 15 y 6 años, han acudido ahora a SOS Desaparecidos, una asociación que difunde la imagen de desaparecidos y ayuda a sus familias con psicólogos y criminólogos a su disposición.
Pero ¿qué pueden hacer en este caso, cuando el juzgado ya ha archivado y la Guardia Civil no parece avanzar en la investigación? «Se puede hacer mucho», responde categórico Joaquín Amill, el presidente de esta entidad que nació en 2010 con ánimo de «difundir y ser voz de las familias ante todo aquello que no funciona: protocolos de actuación, bases de datos...». Este caso, efectivamente, podría ser un ejemplo de cómo una denuncia rápida por parte de la familia en una de las denominadas «desapariciones inquietantes» y un claro sospechoso desde el minuto uno, no siempre es sinónimo de un resultado.
Pero, aunque las fuerzas flaqueen a ratos, se hayan llegado a creer todo tipo de teorías de muchos iluminados con ganas de dinero o fama, hayan barajado todas las posibilidades habidas y por haber, la familia de María Piedad no pierde la esperanza de encontrar a su hija, madre y hermana. Ha sido Jorge García, hermano de la desaparecida, quien se ha puesto en contacto con la asociación para hacer todo lo que se pueda por poner fin a esta historia. «Tenemos bastantes esperanzas, estamos con fuerza», explica a este diario. Una criminóloga que colabora con la entidad, Iciar Iriondo, ya se ha puesto con el caso. Lo primero, revisar hasta la última coma de un sumario que consta de cerca de mil folios repartidos en tres tomos. Lo hacen entre cuatro compañeros del despacho de criminología Dacrim, del que es directora, y lo compaginarán con su trabajo habitual y con otros casos de desaparecidos.
Recorrerán, de nuevo, prácticamente los mismos pasos que en su día hicieron los agentes del instituto armado. «Hacemos trabajo de campo. Vamos al lugar de los hechos, nos entrevistamos con familiares, amigos, compañeros de trabajo... tanto de la víctima como el principal sospechoso, que, en este caso, está fallecido. A partir de ahí, según las conclusiones que saquemos, veremos cómo actuamos», explica Iriondo.
Análisis de la conducta
Los profesionales elaboran un perfil de la víctima y del presunto responsable de la desaparición (analizan sus gustos, por dónde se movían, su aspecto físico...). «A veces se dan por hecho cosas que no tienen porqué darse por sentado», sostiene la criminóloga. También irán a las zonas rastreadas. Hay que recordar que la Guardia Civil peinó montes, polígonos industriales y parajes de una ingente cantidad de hectáreas en toda la región, especialmente en la zona que va desde Villanueva de la Cañada hasta Navalcarnero, Quijorna, Brunete, la dehesa de Raya del Palancar de Villanueva del Pardillo, Villaviciosa de Odón, Villanueva de la Cañada y en los caminos que salen de las carreteras M-501 y la M-503 en Quijorna y la misma Boadilla. En una de las múltiples batidas que organizaron, rastrearon multitud de pozos (hasta 300), el embalse de Valmayor, el río Guadarrama y hasta en el vertedero de Pinto, que es donde acaban las basuras de Boadilla para su tratamiento.
No encontraron gran cosa de importancia investigativa, a la vista de los resultados. Cuando los criminólogos finalicen su investigación, el proceder habitual es elaborar un informe y que el representante legal de la familia vaya al juzgado a solicitar la práctica de nuevas diligencias que no se han producido cuando la investigación judicial estaba abierta. Pero la criminóloga advierte de que no siempre es tan fácil: «Tiene que estar muy bien fundamentado. A veces hay preguntas relevantes que, por lo que sea, no se hicieron en el momento de una toma de declaración». Aquí, según explican desde SOS Desaparecidos, pueden surgir en ocasiones fricciones con los agentes encargados en su día de las pesquisas, muchas veces reacios a que alguien «de fuera» venga a «corregirles» pero si lo ordena un juzgado tienen que hacerlo y el sentido común y el bien superior (encontrar a la chica) suelen estar por encima de todo eso.
Nuevas pruebas
«También se pueden pedir, por ejemplo, rastrear otras zonas que no se han tocado, pedir las comunicaciones a compañías telefónicas...», explica Iriondo. Este último punto es uno de los habituales últimamente ya que en pocos años se ha avanzado mucho en las tecnologías telefónicas y muchas investigaciones han dado pasos agigantados gracias al posicionamiento de los teléfonos, en función de las antenas. «Las últimas actuaciones de este caso son de 2012. El tiempo cambia, ahora hay mas medios. Siempre se puede hacer algo más», zanja, positiva, Iriondo.
Aunque el estudio a fondo del caso por parte de este grupo de criminólogos está en una fase muy inicial (aún no han terminado de leer todo el sumario), desde SOS Desaparecidos se muestran bastante optimistas. Todo apunta, como siempre se ha creído también desde la investigación «oficial», que el ex marido de María Piedad estaría detrás de su desaparición y que estaba todo premeditado, pero hay algunos flecos que se podrían tocar y que ayudarían a dar con el paradero de la joven boadillense. Por razones obvias, no se van a difundir.
Psicólogos e investigadores para la familia
Joaquín Amill creó SOS Desaparecidos en 2010 tras la desaparición de su propio hijo en 2008. Por eso, nadie mejor que él para ponerse en la piel de quien acaba de sufrir la desaparición de un familiar o han pasado los años y sigue sin haber una pista acerca del paradero. Nacieron con presupuesto cero, no tienen ni cuenta corriente ni aceptan ningún tipo de donación. «Les decimos que vayan a Cáritas o a donde quieran. Creemos en la solidaridad y hay un sinfín de organizaciones que lo necesitan más», explica Amill. Piden siempre copia de la denuncia; si no la han puesto, no aceptan ni difunden. El fundador es muy crítico con los videntes que abusan de estas familias. Antonia Revuelta, madre de la joven y ahora «madre» de sus dos nietos (en la imagen) sigue esperando que la joven vuelva a casa. Cree que puede estar retenida y el resto de la familia ha barajado todas las opciones. «Hay que encontrarla para que este sufrimiento termine», dice.








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



MCh


Spoiler



*Finaliza la búsqueda con robots de Manuela Chavero en el pantano de Tentudía*

Tras dos días de intenso trabajo por parte del Grupo Especializado en Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil (GEAS) en el pantano de Tentudía, se ha dado por finalizada esta nueva búsqueda de Manuela Chavero, desaparecida ya hace casi ocho meses en Monesterio.

Ayer martes al anochecer se dio por concluido el operativo en el que se buscaba obtener algún indicio sobre Manuela. Con el robot submarino se ha llegado hasta las zonas más profundas del pantano sin obtener nada nuevo para la investigación.

El responsable de la GEAS, Juan Moreno, afirmó a pie de presa que se puede decir al 99% que la desaparecida no se encuentra bajo las aguas de este embalse.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (24 Feb 2017)

Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Feb 2017)

*ALERTA INTERNACIONAL EN RUMANÍA, SERBIA y BULGARIA*












COMENTARIO sobre DIANA QUER


Spoiler



Aunque se habla de la posibilidad de que Diana Quer sea una víctima de trata de blancas (nada extraño en estos países, ya que hay criminales que viven alli o se desplazan de otros países para acciones diversas y/o diversiones, entre los que hay algunos que las prefieren españolas y/o de ciertas características), me gustaría reseñar que creo que no se debe descartar la opción de trata de personas en cualquiera de sus versiones, no solo en la trata de blancas.









:Aplauso:


*ATENCIÓN

LA POLICÍA FRANCESA PIDE COLABORACIÓN PARA IDENTIFICAR UN CADÁVER*









Spoiler



Al principio se pensó que podría ser una joven de Bulgaria, pero ya se ha descartado.

Tiene un agujero para pendientes en la oreja derecha y tres agujeros en la oreja izquierda.

Llevaba esta pulsera o brazalete en la muñeca izquierda.






*La piste menant à une jeune femme d'origine bulgare n'a rien donné*

On pensait le mystère enfin résolu. Il n'en est rien. Contrairement à ce qu'indiquaient plusieurs témoins, dont les propos ont été relayés dimanche par L'Est Républicain, le corps retrouvé mi-décembre à Frasnois, dans le Jura, n'est pas celui d'une femme Bulgare domiciliée à Besançon (Doubs). «Cette piste est une complète impasse, précise au Parisien Jean-Luc Lenon, le procureur de la République de Lons-le-Saunier (Jura). La personne décrite dans l'article est bien vivante.»

Le 15 décembre, le corps d'une jeune femme aux cheveux bruns teintés en roux était retrouvé par des bûcherons dans une forêt de Frasnois, sur les plateaux jurassiens. Un corps atrocement mutilé, frappé à 26 reprises par une lame de couteau. Contre toute attente, l'autopsie a révélé que ce ne sont pas ces coups qui ont été mortels, mais ceux portés à son visage, dont la violence a empêché dans un premier temps toute identification de la victime.


MÁS INFO







*Meurtre-mystère du Frasnois : l’enquête transférée au parquet de Besançon*

La jeune femme retrouvée mutilée, mi-décembre dans le Jura, reste non identifiée. Une information judiciaire vient néanmoins d’être ouverte pour meurtre. Le point sur l'enquête.

22/02/2017

Qui est-elle ? Qui l’a tuée ? Pour quelles raisons ? Les questions gravitant autour de la découverte d’un mystérieux cadavre, le 15 décembre dans la forêt du Frasnois (Jura), demeurent sans réponse. Pour mémoire, cette jeune femme d’une vingtaine d’années a été repérée par hasard sous des branchages, le visage défiguré par de nombreux coups, son corps dénudé lardé de 26 plaies provoquées par un objet contondant…
La procureur de Besançon, Edwige Roux-Morizot, a annoncé ce mercredi l’ouverture d’une information judiciaire pour meurtre. Jusqu’alors, le travail des gendarmes jurassiens et bisontins s’inscrivait dans le cadre d’une enquête préliminaire, sous la responsabilité du parquet de Lons-le-Saunier. Ce transfert au pôle de l’instruction bisontin leur fournira des moyens judiciaires supplémentaires.

Proxénétisme : une piste parmi d’autres

La priorité, elle, reste identique. La cellule d’enquête dédiée à cette affaire planche à la fois sur l’identification de la victime et sur celle du son meurtrier présumé. Plusieurs hypothèses de travail sont retenues, notamment celle d’un crime lié à une affaire de proxétisme.
L’ADN de la victime - dont on a finalement pu reconstituer le visage ( voir photo ) - a tourné dans toutes les bases de données françaises et européennes, notamment dans les pays signataires de l’accord de coopération policière et judiciaire dit « de Prüm ». Pour l’heure, ces recherches ont été vaines. Mais tous les pays de l’UE ne disposent pas de fichiers ADN efficients.
Une fastidieuse vérification est également réalisée sur l’ensemble des procédures de disparition non résolue signalées en France et au-delà qui pourraient correspondre. L’espoir reste permis.
Investigations aussi sur l'identité du meurtier

En l’état, débusquer l’auteur de ce meurtre sanglant paraît délicat, mais là encore, les enquêteurs travaillent d’arrache pied. Des éléments existent. Les investigations et analyses sont en cours, même si la procureur de Besançon reste volontairement floue à ce sujet, afin de préserver l’effet de surprise en cas d’interpellation.
Reste donc à débusquer un indice fiable. « Un petit fil qui dépasse », espère une source proche du dossier. Un fil qu’il faudra ensuite tirer avec délicatesse, pour détricoter enfin cette boule de mystère si compacte, et si sordide.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Feb 2017)

:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Konvolutto (26 Feb 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

:












p.s. Gracias, *Konvolutto*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

*Localizado sin vida el cuerpo de Álvaro Cuesta, el joven de Collado Villalba desaparecido el pasado 17 de febrero*



Spoiler



*Localizado sin vida el cuerpo de Álvaro Cuesta, el joven de Collado Villalba desaparecido el pasado 17 de febrero*

Álvaro Cuesta Román, el joven de Collado Villalba desaparecido en la madrugada del pasado 17 de febrero, ha sido encontrado hoy sin vida, tal como confirmaba a través de las redes sociales la madre de este chico de 22 años, conocido por sus amigos como ‘Gento’. “Desgraciadamente mi niño no quiso seguir viviendo. Daros las gracias a todos los grupos por vuestra difusión y vuestro apoyo mientras le buscábamos. Y si me permitís, las ultimas palabras son para mi hijo: Álvaro, nos diste tu amor a nosotros, a tu hermana, a tu familia y a tus amigos. Eras un hijo maravilloso, siempre te querremos”.

El joven desapareció el viernes 17, cuando salió de su casa con las llaves, pero sin identificación, ni abono transporte, ni dinero, según señaló entonces su padre.

Desde que se ha conocido la noticia de la muerte de Álvaro los mensajes de pésame se han sucedido a través de las redes sociales, entre ellos el de la AD Collado Villalba de Fútbol Sala, de cuya cantera formó parte y que estuvo federado en el equipo juvenil.






ienso:


----------



## Konvoluto! (26 Feb 2017)

Up!!!!1111


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



*Buscan a un niño de 14 años desaparecido en Vigo*

La familia ha denunciado la desaparición del menor de edad tras ser visto por última vez este sábado

Familiares, allegados y amigos buscan desde este sábado a Manuel Falque Crespo, un chico de 14 años que fue visto por última vez cerca del Náutico de Vigo.

La familia de Manuel Falque Crespo, de 14 años y vecino del entorno de Torrecedeira, confirmó este domingo a VIGOÉ que el menor se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde la tarde del sábado.

El adolescente se marchó de su casa a mediodía del sábado y fue visto por última vez en la zona del Náutico. Viste pantalones vaqueros azul oscura, sudadera Adidas roja con letras negras, deportivas rojas y una cazadora azul marina.

Cualquier persona que pueda ofrecer pistas para dar con su paradero puede ponerse en contacto con la familia en el teléfono ---------- o con la Policía Local o Nacional. En las últimas horas se han difundido imágenes del menor en redes sociales para localizarlo.









p.s. *Konvoluto! *con dos y/o con una _t_? Ya me habéis liado entre los dos  Bueno, da igual: gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Feb 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Feb 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



*Una joven de 19 años, de Doñinos de Salamanca, lleva desaparecida desde el viernes
*
Sus amigas han iniciado una campaña en las redes sociales para tratar de dar con su paradero

Los padres de una joven salmantina de 19 años de edad, Silvia Hernández, han denunciado en las últimas horas su desaparición después de cuatro días sin saber nada de ella. La joven, procedente de Doñinos de Salamanca donde residen sus padres, vive en la actualidad en Madrid y sus compañeros de piso la vieron por última vez el viernes pasado cuando se despidió en compañía de un varón y tan solo les dijo que se iba "dar una vuelta".

Su padre, Santiago, ha explicado a LA GACETA que en el momento de su marcha no llevaba nada encima, "ni el móvil ni la mochila". Según él este detalle le hace sospechar que pudiera haberle pasado algo, motivo por el que este lunes ha decidido interponer la correspondiente denuncia por desaparición ante la Policía Nacional.

Por su parte, sus amigas más allegadas han iniciado una campaña en las redes sociales para tratar de recabar toda la información posible que ayude a localizar a Silvia Hernández. 








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



*RIVEIRA - Buscan a un joven riveirense que vive en Ferrol y está desaparecido desde el sábado. El riveirense Jonathan Fiel Cabadas, de 26 años, que vivía en Ferrol con su madre desde hace tres años lleva desaparecido desde la tarde del pasado sábado, día 25 de febrero.*


*El riveirense Jonathan Fiel Cabadas, de 26 años, que vivía en Ferrol con su madre desde hace tres años lleva desaparecido desde la tarde del pasado sábado, día 25 de febrero. Se trata del hijo de José Vicente Fiel Torres, que trabaja en la brigada de medioambiente del Concell9 de Riveira*. Sus rasgos personales son una estatura de 1,74 metros, 80 kilos de peso,, pelo moreno y corto, ojos castaños, tiene una mancha de nacimiento en la espalda y luce un tatuaje en la espalda con motivos de juegos de póker .cartas y dados- y otro de símbolos en el tronco posterior. En el momento en que se le perdió de vista vestía un pantalón negro, cazadora azul marino con el escudo de la agrupación Virgen del Carmen de Ferrol y conduce un Ford Fiesta de color rojo, con matrícula PO-3195-AM, y con una pegatina de Cadena Dial. Todos los que tengan información pueden llamar a los teléfonos 642 650 775 y 649 952 957 de la asociación SOS Desaparecidos, que ya ha activado la alerta y empezó a difundir el cartel para su búsqueda. a los teléfonos de su familia ------------- y -----------, o bien contactar con el cuartel de la Guardia Civil o la comisaría de Policía Nacional.














Spoiler



*Buscan una joven de 14 años desaparecida en Marratxí*

El Servicio de Emergencias de las Islas Baleares (SEIB112) ha iniciado una búsqueda para encontrar a una joven de 14 años desparecida en la zona de Es Caülls, en Marratxí.

La chica, llamada Polina Klasberg, mide 1,75 metros, tiene el pelo rubio y media melena, es delgada y en el momento de la desaparición vestía de deporte.

El 112 ha solicitado a través de su cuenta oficial de Twitter que contacten con ellos si algún ciudadano puede aportar más información sobre el paradero de la chica.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Feb 2017)

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Mar 2017)

:




Spoiler



*El riveirense Jonathan Fiel Cabadas, de 26 años, que vive en Ferrol con su madre desde hace tres años, llevaba desaparecido desde la tarde del pasado sábado, día 25 de febrero. Se trata del hijo de José Vicente Fiel Torres, que trabaja en la brigada de medioambiente del Concell 9 de Riveira*



*El joven de Ribeira que había desaparecido, hallado en su coche en Cedeira*

*Algunas fuentes hablan de que estaba en el interior del maletero
*
El vecino de Ferrol, pero de origen ribeirense, Jonathan Fiel Cabadas, apareció en la madrugada del miércoles en el interior de su coche y aturdido, después de que desde el sábado se diera por desaparecido y se iniciara un operativo de búsqueda.La última vez que había tenido contacto con su familia fue precisamente ese día, sobre las 21.30 horas, desde las instalaciones de Alcampo. De hecho, su coche, un Ford Fiesta rojo, con matrícula de Pontevedra y con una pegatina en el capó, también estaba desaparecido. 

Desde el primer momento la policía comenzó la búsqueda del vehículo para poder dar con el paradero del joven, que vivía desde hace dos semanas en el centro de la ciudad naval con una amiga, que del sábado al domingo tampoco lo vio al llegar a casa de madrugada.La búsqueda del vehículo dio sus frutos anoche, cuando el Ford Fiesta fue encontrado en Cedeira y al joven en su interior, aturdido. *Algunas fuentes hablan de que estaba en el interior del maletero.*






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## kenny220 (1 Mar 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Localizan en Torremolinos a la joven salmantina desaparecida, que se fue por voluntad propia | Madrid Home | EL MUNDO

Localizan en Torremolinos a la joven salmantina desaparecida, que se fue por voluntad propia


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Mar 2017)

*Guardia Civil‏ Cuenta verificada 
@guardiacivil
*
#Urgente
Dori es una #menor que ha #desaparecido en Bullas #Murcia
¿La has visto?
Llámanos
062
112
Tu RT puede ayudarle


*Juan Ignacio Zoido‏ Cuenta verificada 
@zoidoJI
*

Dori tiene 16 años y ha desaparecido en Murcia. Si la has visto, llama al 112. También puedes ayudar a la familia con un RT a este mensaje.













Spoiler



*BUSCAN A ESTA CHICA DESAPARECIDA EN MURCIA*

6 MARZO, 2017 EL LORQUINO REDACCIÓN

La Guardia Civil, a través de sus redes sociales ha solicitado ayuda a los ciudadanos y/o internautas que puedan ofrecer cualquier pista o detalle que les ayude a localizar a esta chica.

Cuando la menor desapareció vestía una chaquesta de chándal de color gris claro, unas mallas de color azul marino y unas deportivas de color negro.


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



*Buscan a Nathaniel Lucas Olmo, un menor de Puertollano desaparecido*


Ausente de su domicilio desde la tarde del pasado lunes. Podría estar en *Pontevedra*

*NO LLEVA EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL*




*
Buscan a Nathaniel Lucas Olmo, un menor de Puertollano desaparecido*

Ausente de su domicilio desde la tarde del pasado lunes. Podría estar en *Pontevedra*

Nathaniel Lucas Olmo, un joven de Puertollano de 17 años de edad, se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde las 18.20 horas del pasado lunes, 6 de marzo, en que su padre lo vio por última vez.

La situación ya ha sido denunciada en la Policía Nacional de Puertollano y, según la información publicada por sus familiares en las redes sociales, no lleva el móvil y en el momento de su desaparición vestía pantalón vaquero, camiseta negra de algún grupo de rock, botas marrones cazadora negra y gorro azul. “No sabemos si se ha cortado el pelo y afeitado la barba” añade la familia y por ese motivo han publicado tres fotos del joven desaparecido.

Una huida voluntaria

La Comarca se ha puesto en contacto con María, la madre Nathaniel, quien ha manifestado su preocupación por la marcha de su hijo y ha explicado “pensamos que va de camino a Pontevedra, salía con una chica de allí que le dejó hace unos días”, aunque por el momento no tienen ninguna información que confirme esta sospecha.

El joven, estudiante de segundo de Bachillerato en el IES Juan de Távora, dejó una nota en su domicilio en la que explicaba a sus padres que iba a “hacer una aventura” y que no le buscaran porque ya se pondría él en contacto con ellos.

Pero a medida que pasan las horas la situación de sus familiares se vuelve más y más angustiosa, por lo que piden encarecidamente que cualquier persona que lo haya visto o tenga alguna información que aportar sobre el joven desaparecido lo ponga en conocimiento de Policía Nacional (091), Policía Local (092) y Guardía Civil (062).




*wikiCR Ciudad Real‏ 
@wikiCR
*

IMPORTANTE. DESAPARECIDO

Ayer se fue de casa, dejando una nota y abandonando su móvil #CiudadReal 











ienso:

---------- Post added 07-mar-2017 at 23:43 ----------







:Aplauso:



Spoiler



*Hallado en Pontevedra el joven de Puertollano que desapareció de su casa el pasado lunes*



El joven de 17 años Nathaniel Lucas Olmo que desapareció de su domicilio en Puertollano el pasado lunes tras dejar una nota en la que anunciaba su marcha , ha sido encontrado por la Policía Nacional a última hora de la tarde del martes en Pontevedra, ciudad a la que sospechaba que podía haberse marchado.

Al igual que ocurrió con su desaparición, la familia ha informado del hallazgo de Nathaniel a través de Facebook donde ha agradecido la colaboración ciudadana y de la Policía Nacional en la búsqueda del joven durante las 24 horas que ha estado desaparecido de su domicilio en Puertollano.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Mar 2017)

*9 de marzo

Día Nacional de los desaparecidos sin causa aparente 
*

Las fuerzas de seguridad mantienen activa la búsqueda de *más de 4.000 personas* en España

*Más de 1.300 menores* permanecen actualmente desaparecidos en España







​

Gracias a todos los que colaboráis en la difusión para encontrarlos; y, especialmente, a burbuja.info por permitir el "escaparate" para las alertas.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*










ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (10 Mar 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Mar 2017)

:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## DavidCole (12 Mar 2017)

Subo el hilo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



*Buscan a una joven de 15 años desaparecida en Sevilla*


Alba Villán Martín, de 15 años, desapareció el pasado viernes (10 de marzo) en la localidad de El Viso de Alcor, en Sevilla. La familia ya ha comenzado a solicitar ayuda a través de las redes sociales.

Describen a la menor como una joven de complexión delgada, ojos marrones y una altura de entorno a 1,61. Además del pelo teñido de rubio con mechas blancas.

La Guardia Civil ha encontrado este domingo en buen estado de salud, aunque con una leve hipotermia, a la niña de 13 años desaparecida este sábado en Villagalijo, en la provincia de Burgos, y a la que un operativo de más de cien personas ha estado buscando durante las últimas dieciocho horas.







ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Mar 2017)

Se me acaba de ocurrir y lo dejo como idea, que ahora que es bastante novedoso lo de los estados del whatsapp y la gente los ve… decir a la gente que ponga los cárteles de SOS Desaparecidos de la gente de su zona… lo digo porque llevo comprobando que pongas lo que pongas la gente lo ve, quizás hasta que pase un poco la moda


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (15 Mar 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (17 Mar 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Mar 2017)

*Tras casi 4 años de búsqueda, el 24 de enero de 2017, QSD publicaba el cartel de DESAPARECIDO DESDE 2013 y el siguiente texto...*

*QSD desaparecidos‏ 
@QSDglobal*

Su familia nos solicita ayuda en la búsqueda #Alerta #Desaparecido JORGE B. SÁNCHEZ GÓMEZ #Todoytodosporencontrarlo


*El 16 de marzo de 2017... ¡por fin!
*





:Aplauso:














































*H4ckn0ri0* 

_Se me acaba de ocurrir y lo dejo como idea, que ahora que es bastante novedoso lo de los estados del *whatsapp* y la gente los ve… decir a la gente que ponga los cárteles de SOS Desaparecidos de la gente de su zona… lo digo porque llevo comprobando que pongas lo que pongas la gente lo ve, quizás hasta que pase un poco la moda_


Me parece muy buena idea. A ver si toman nota los que pasen por aquí y nuestros contactos y eso. Gracias.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



















Spoiler



*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING‏ Cuenta verificada @sosdesaparecido 60 min Hace 60 minutos*

 ALERTA DESAPARECIDO 
#sosdesaparecidos #Desaparecida #Alicante #villajoyosa







p.s. Cuando pueda pongo ampliación.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Mar 2017)

Andrea Cabanillas








AC


Spoiler



AMPLIACIÓN







Se busca a Andrea Cabanillas Prieto, desapareció el 20 de marzo de 2017 en Villajoyosa (Alicante)

POR LAURA MARTÍNEZ / LAINFORMACION.COM 
21/03/2017 - 11:04
*Andrea se fue de casa el lunes a las 9 de la mañana y dejó una nota a sus padres diciéndoles que se iba de casa y que no la buscaran.
*
"Los días anteriores a su desaparición estaba como siempre. Era una chica normal y en estos días previos no habíamos notado nada raro en ella”, señala su madre.

Este martes se han cumplido 24 horas desde la desaparición de Andrea Cabanillas Prieto. Esta menor de 17 años, salió de su casa este lunes a las 9 de la mañana y desde entonces no se ha vuelto a saber nada de ella. Gracias a SOS Desaparecidos contactamos con su familia.

“Al parecer Andrea se fue de casa acompañada por un chico un poco mayor que ella. Dejó una nota en casa diciendo que se iba y que no la buscáramos porque iba a estar bien”, cuenta Almudena, madre de la joven.

La familia desconoce quién es este joven con la que la vieron salir del portal de su casa. *Han buscado en su teléfono móvil, pero antes de irse lo formateó por lo que no han podido encontrar nada*. “El ordenador que tiene es muy viejo, no podía usarlo para conectarse a las redes sociales por lo que no hay ningún rastro de nada”, señala su madre.


Solo algunas amigas de Andrea conocían sus intenciones. “Nadie de la familia sabía nada, ni nosotros ni sus hermano. Los días anteriores a su desaparición estaba como siempre. Era una chica normal y en estos días previos no habíamos notado nada raro en ella”, confirma Almudena.


Si la ha visto o tiene algún dato importante sobre este caso llame a este número de SOS Desaparecidos: 642 650 775 / 649 952 957

La única pista que tiene la familia viene de sus amigas quienes han contado que este chico es mayor de edad y que pueden haberse desplazado de Alicante a Madrid. “Andrea se llevó una mochila del colegio con alguna muda y alguna camiseta. Tiene una negra de los Ramones y otra de Mickey. Es posible que lleve un pantalón vaquero negro o azul. También se ha llevado unas zapatillas y una sudadera de la marca Nike”, describe Almudena.

La madre de Andrea relata que es una chica normal, con las típicas inquietudes de una joven que va a terminar el instituto. “Estaba pensando en estudiar peluquería el año que viene. Yo la animaba a que hiciera lo que más le gustaba”, apunta Almudena.

Su familia solo quiere que vuelva a casa. “No estoy enfadada Andrea, solo queremos que vuelvas a casa”, dice su madre compungida por el dolor.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



Spoiler



*El padre de la menor de La Vila agradece la colaboración tras aparecer su hija*

Da las gracias en su facebook a todos los que compartieron la imagen de su hija y a las fuerzas de seguridad

A. S. Sorroche 21.03.2017 | 20:53

La menor que había desaparecido en La Vila Joiosa ya ha aparecido. Su padre ha agradecido a través de su facebook la colaboración de todos los ciudadanos que difundieron la foto de su hija a través de las redes sociales para ayudar a encontrarla. También ha tenido palabras de agradecimiento para las fuerzas de seguridad del estado.

La Guardia Civil de Alicante ha localizado a Andrea Cabanillas en Leganés (Madrid). La chica se marchó del domicilio materno dejando una nota a sus padres. Durante toda la mañana de hoy se han estado realizando pesquisas por parte de los agentes de La Vila, que finalmente han logrado dar con el paradero exacto de la joven. Una vez localizada se ha pasado aviso a los compañeros de la Policía Nacional que han pasado a recogerla. La joven se encuentra en perfecto estado aunque algo nerviosa por el gran revuelo levantado en medios de comunicación y redes sociales.

También Protección Civil alertó ayer de la desaparición de Andrea, una menor de 17 años de La Vila Joiosa a través de las redes sociales. La joven, de 1,70 metros de estatura, desapareció ayer, según se informó en una publicación donde se compartió su imagen para dar con la menor. En el escrito, además, se hizo un llamamiento a la ciudadanía por si alguien la veía o podía aportar alguna información al respecto.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Mar 2017)

Spoiler




*DENUNCIAN LA DESAPARICIÓN DE UNA JOVEN DE LERÍN QUE FUE VISTA POR ÚLTIMA VEZ EN ALLO (SE RUEGA DIFUSIÓN). INFO DE 22/03/2017
*
"Mamá, te quiero mucho pero no puedo más", fue la última comunicación con su madre ayer a las 19,18 horas vía WhatsApp

La joven Noelia Sueiro González, de 18 años y vecina de Lerín, se encuentra desaparecida desde ayer por la tarde cuando regresaba de sus clases en Puente La Reina en La Estellesa y descendió en la parada de Allo en torno a las 19,15 horas de la tarde, en vez de hacerlo en la de Lerín, como era habitual. Instantes después, según ha relatado su madre a Navarra Orain, envió un mensaje de WhatsApp al teléfono de su madre en donde decía; “Mamá, te quiero mucho pero no puedo más”.

La madre, según ha contado, se sorprendió mucho por el mensaje y trato de contactar con ella pero ya fue imposible y no recibió ninguna respuesta. La madre de la joven no descarta que el mensaje no lo mandara ella y esta misma mañana ha puesto una denuncia por desaparición en la dependencias de la Policía Foral de Estella después de pasar toda la jornada por diferentes localidades de Tierra Estella en busca de su hija. En conversación con este medio, asegura que todo fue normal durante el día de ayer, que el profesor donde da clases en Puente la Reina le ha comentado que estaba muy contenta porque iba a hacer prácticas en un hotel de Burlada y que el mensaje y la desaparición es, a su juico, totalmente ilógica.

Familiares, conocidos y amigos también se han movilizado por las redes sociales
...






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Mar 2017)

:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Mar 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


Repetimos y ampliamo...


*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*







*La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*



Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos MÁS ATRÁS sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...

*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*









AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


*La familia de una joven de 18 años denuncia que un grupo que defiende la “magia sexual” la convenció para irse a Perú
*
Fecha: 06/02/2017 

Patricia Aguilar salió hace un mes de su casa de Elche (Alicante). Acababa de cumplir 18 años. Su familia ha descubierto que viajó a Lima (Perú). En su habitación encontraron dibujos, doctrina y rituales de un grupo “religioso y filosófico” llamado Gnosis que defiende entre otros postulados la “magia sexual” (el hombre no debe eyacular ni la mujer llegar al orgasmo). En su denuncia ante la policía, la familia de Patricia teme que “haya podido ser captada” por ese “grupo sectario” que incluso podría estar preparando su boda en Perú.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha pedido ayuda para encontrar a Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años desaparecida desde el pasado 7 de enero en Elche (Alicante). Las pruebas que su familia ha ido encontrando la sitúan en Lima (Perú), dentro de un grupo “sectario” conocido como Gnosis, según denunció el padre de la chica, Alberto Aguilar, ante la policía el pasado 30 de enero. 

Patricia salió de casa hace un mes para ir al “cumpleaños de un amigo en una casa de campo”. Se llevó su ordenador y una mochila con ropa. Dejó la medicación que toma cada día para una enfermedad cardiaca que padece. Avisó a su madre, Rosa Poveda, de que volvería al día siguiente, pero no lo hizo. La mujer advirtió por la mañana que faltaban 6.000 euros de la recaudación del negocio familiar. El teléfono de la chica se apagó poco después. Pasada la medianoche, entró un escueto mensaje en el móvil de su padre: “Estaré bien, os hablo en horas”. 

Alberto y Rosa supieron luego que su hija no había estado en ninguna fiesta. Una amiga les contó que Patricia había gastado “bastante dinero” en una tienda de productos esotéricos de Alicante días antes. Los padres recordaron que Patricia había mostrado mucha insistencia para que toda su familia asistiera a su decimoctavo cumpleaños, celebrado semanas atrás. 

Buscaron respuestas en la habitación de su hija. Las encontraron escritas en sus cuadernos, dentro de un cajón de su escritorio: “Sus apuntes del instituto, su agenda, sus dibujos… todo estaba plagado de anotaciones con rituales, salmos y símbolos que luego supimos que pertenecían a una secta latinoamericana muy peligrosa y extendida en España que se hace llamar Gnosis”, explica el padre.

La Gnosis es un movimiento nacido en Colombia en los años cincuenta. Su fundador, Víctor Manuel Gómez, conocido como Samael Aun Weor, fue curandero y escritor de libros esotéricos hasta su muerte, en 1977. Su obra _El matrimonio perfecto_ resume los mandamientos del buen gnóstico. 

En nuestro país, Gnosis figura en el registro de asociaciones del Ministerio del Interior como Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología Samael y Litelantes, con domicilio social en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona). Según su página web, practica “la religión-sabiduría de los primeros tiempos de la humanidad, el sistema metafísico y oculto de las religiones, solo visible a los iniciados”. Luis Santamaría, miembro de la Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas (RIES), asegura: “Los gnósticos organizan charlas y talleres todas las semanas en unos 150 centros de España”. 

400.000 adeptos

En España se producen 25.000 denuncias de desapariciones cada año. Según datos de SOS Desaparecidos, en el 11 por ciento de los casos se trata de jóvenes de entre 18 y 26 años. “Detrás de muchas de estas ausencias hay sectas que aglutinan en nuestro país a unos 400.000 adeptos”, explica Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación. Al 14 por ciento de esos jóvenes “se los traga la tierra”. No es el caso de Patricia. Entre las notas que sus padres encontraron en su cuarto, la chica guardó un presupuesto para comprar un billete de avión a Lima (Perú), donde la Gnosis tiene muchos seguidores. 




*Impursa
‏@impursasau
*

*Cedemos 100 mupis y marquesinas en 10 municipios de Levante para colaborar con @sospatriciasos. Ayúdanos a difundir #sospatricia*









*Centros Gnósticos en España*




Como veníamos diciendo...


*VÍDEO DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO. Buscan a una joven captada por un grupo religioso sexual*

Patricia Aguilar, de 18 años de edad, sale de su casa con la excusa de ir al cumpleaños de una amiga, pero no vuelve. Los padres se dan cuenta de que falta una gran cantidad de dinero en la vivienda y se ponen en alerta. Al parecer, el grupo religioso es una asociación gnóstica, un compendio de muchas religiones. Espejo Público nos desvela las claves de la investigación.

Este grupo manipula a sus integrantes alejándolos de sus familias y cortando todo tipo de comunicación. La familia cree que este grupo aprovecha algún acontecimiento traumático para captar fieles.

Los padres no sabían nada de este grupo hasta la desaparición de su hija.


*Ampliación* 


*¿Quién se llevó a una "fanatizada" Patricia Aguilar?*
...

20minutos ha contactado con el Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología. Su responsable asegura no conocer a Patricia y estar al tanto de la noticia por los medios de comunicación. A pesar de ello, afirma que "muchas de estas personas suelen estar mal y luego nos achacan sus problemas a nosotros. No la conocemos, aquí no ha venido", mantiene. A la pregunta sobre sus conexiones con Perú, declino continuar con la conversación y "hacer más declaraciones". 

La Policía ya les ha visitado, aunque ellos lo niegan. *Una seguidora de este grupo, que en septiembre de 2015 asistía en Santiago de Compostela a uno de sus congresos, asesinó a su bebé en el hotel en el que se alojaban*. 

...






Spoiler



*¿Quién se llevó a una "fanatizada" Patricia Aguilar?*


Solo después ha entendido la familia de Patricia Aguilar la insistencia de la joven para que nadie faltase a su decimoctavo cumpleaños. "Lo dijo varias veces, hizo comentarios sobre que sería el último, pero interpretamos que era por la mayoría de edad", dice Noelia Bru, prima y portavoz de la familia de esta joven ilicitana que se esfumó el 7 de enero con la recaudación del negocio familiar (6.000 euros) y un mensaje de móvil: "Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas". 

La suya es una de las 4.164 desapariciones que el Ministerio del Interior mantiene activas a día de hoy, 214 de ellas de "alto riesgo". Pero, a diferencia del resto de casos, los investigadores tienen indicios inquietantes sobre su paradero: está en Perú, en manos Gnosis, un entramado sectario que la captó siendo menor de edad (a partir de los 16) y que está tratando de mover a la joven por América Latina. 

Según ha sabido 20minutos, Patricia Aguilar fue vista en el aeropuerto de Chile el fin de semana del 18 y 19 de marzo. Los carteles de búsqueda difundidos a nivel internacional permitieron a los pasajeros y al comandante de su vuelo indentificarla "en muy mal estado, iba drogada", explica su familia. 

Las autoridades chilenas les denegaron la entrada al país –va acompañada de un hombre–, como previamente lo habían hecho las mexicanas –donde también intentó entrar con el mismo acompañante–, lo que obligó a la organización a devolverla a Perú. Lo terrible es que, a pesar de las alertas, nadie dio el alto a la extraña pareja, que acabó disipándose entre la confusión legal y policial reinante la otro lado del Atlántico. 

La tragedia de esta familia alicantina –"destrozada" desde la desaparición de la joven, según explica la portavoz– comenzó hace algo más de un año, cuando un tío de Patricia fallecía con 29 años. "Estaba vulnerable total, no demostró el dolor. No cambió demasiado, pero pensábamos que era su forma de llevar el duelo", cuenta Bru. En ese tránsito, la joven "no dejaba a nadie acceder a su ordenador ni a su móvil", recuerdan los suyos. 

"Me pedía libros que yo misma le buscaba sin reparar en ellos, pensaba que era una forma de sobrellevar la pérdida de su tío", afirma la prima. Luego han sabido que eran materiales de la secta, órdenes y encargos de la misma. Un grupo que mezcla el conocimiento, con el tarot, la meditación y la magia sexual. Entre algunas de sus premisas figuran, entre otras, la idea de que los bebés son fruto del diablo. Cumpleaños inexistente Todo cambió cuando la joven anunció que tenía "un cumpleaños". 

Estaba previsto para el 7 de enero en una casa de campo, donde el grupo de amigos pasaría la noche. Al día siguiente (8 de enero), su madre descubrió que faltaba dinero y avisaron a Patricia para que volviera a casa, para averiguar qué había ocurrido y denunciarlo a la Policía. Pero Patricia jamás volvió. Cuando comenzaron las pesquisas familiares y policiales, se descubrió que la joven no había tenido ningún cumpleaños. En cambio, había adquirido en una tienda de Alicante un gran volumen de "productos esotéricos" y viajado a Murcia. En esta provincia hay varias sedes de la secta Gnosis y del Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología (I.G.A.). 

20minutos ha contactado con el Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología. Su responsable asegura no conocer a Patricia y estar al tanto de la noticia por los medios de comunicación. A pesar de ello, afirma que "muchas de estas personas suelen estar mal y luego nos achacan sus problemas a nosotros. No la conocemos, aquí no ha venido", mantiene. A la pregunta sobre sus conexiones con Perú, declino continuar con la conversación y "hacer más declaraciones". 

La Policía ya les ha visitado, aunque ellos lo niegan. *Una seguidora de este grupo, que en septiembre de 2015 asistía en Santiago de Compostela a uno de sus congresos, asesinó a su bebé en el hotel en el que se alojaban*. 

"Son muy peligrosos", explican desde SOSdesaparecidos, organización involucrada en la localización de Patricia y que recuerda que aunque es mayor de edad, "han esperado expresamente a que cumpliera 18", está "fanatizada y secuestrada", lamentan, por lo que debe ser prioritario garantizar su "seguridad" y su "libertad". 

"Las sectas son grupos de acceso voluntario, pero cuyo abandono suele ser coactivo. Cuentan con una dirección personalista (carismática), que emplea el control mental con sus miembros", explica la socióloga Ángeles Rubio. Algo que se cumple en este caso. Patricia ha contactado posteriormente con su familia. Desde una cuenta de correo simulada les exige que cese su búsqueda y retiren los carteles. Por mensajes de audio –que obran en poder de este diario– los extorsiona pidiendo dinero "a cambio de acudir a la embajada". Se la escucha ausente y abducida. 

En casa, entre sus cosas, hallaron, un listado con los requisitos para casarse en Perú. Y en algunos de los e-mails recibidos, se habla de un hipotético "yerno". 10 preguntas a... 

SOSdesaparecidos es una ONG española que trabaja activamente en la búsqueda de las personas que un día desaparecieron sin dejar rastro. Su presidente, Joaquín Amills, sigue de cerca el caso de Patricia y no escatiman esfuerzos para intentar localizarla. Es la misma organización que está volcada en hallar pistas de la joven Diana Quer, también de 18 años, y desaparecida en A Pobra do Caramiñal el pasado verano. 

¿Qué diferencia la desaparición de Patricia de otras?: 

La diferencia es que por fin, por fin, tenemos claro que la desaparición de una persona joven está ligada a la fanatización de un grupo sectario. 

¿Dónde están las pruebas?: 

Patricia cometió un fallo, que fue marcharse y no cumplir con lo que se le había ordenado que era destruir todas las pruebas... sus escritos, su ordenador, sus libros... 

¿Es habitual entre los jóvenes?: 

Teníamos sospechas de que muchos casos podían estar vinculados a sectas, pero Patricia es la confirmación. Ha pasado por las fases de captación con 15-16 años, manipulación y fanatización total. 

¿Hay datos de jóvenes desaparecidos?: 

El 11% de los desaparecidos tienen entre 18 y 26 años y, de esos, del 14% no se vuelve a saber nada. Nos preocupa porque están en edades muy delicadas. 

¿Podrán recuperar a Patricia? 

En un caso como este es extremadamente difícil, pero hay que luchar porque está manipulada y privada de libertad. 

¿Qué saben del grupo que presuntamente la captó?: 

Este grupo sectario muy numeroso y que los expertos catalogan como la segunda mas peligrosa hoy en día. Muchos de sus líderes están condenados por robo y pedofilia. 

¿Cómo se hacen con la voluntad de sus víctimas?: 

Gnosis no va de cara, diciendo...mira, somos una secta y te vamos a anular. En sus congresos esta secta te dice: "¿Quieres aprender más de ti mismo?". 

¿Cuál es el perfil de quienes se dejan seducir?:

Suelen ser personas inquietas, avivadas, deseosas de información y de formación. Y estos sinvergüenzas se aprovechan de eso. De la necesidad de los jóvenes de querar un futuro mejor. 

¿Cómo buscar a alguien que es mayor de edad?: 

Está claro que si se manipula la identidad de una persona, su personalidad, el psiquismo… por mayor de edad que sea, eso tiene que estar controlado y penado. Estamos en una sociedad en la prevalece el derecho a garantizar la seguridad y la libertad de esa persona. 

¿Seguirán luchando?: 

Hay que luchar sin regatear esfuerzos. No importa la familia, la nacionalidad, la religión o la condición social. Importa la persona que ha desaparecido.










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Mar 2017)

Repetimos y ampliamos


*Juan Ignacio Zoido ‏Cuenta verificada 
@zoidoJI*

*Se llama Emilio y ha desaparecido en Sevilla. Si sabes algo de él o difundes su búsqueda puedes ayudar mucho a su familia. Llama al 112*.








*La extraña desaparición de Emilio en la Ronda del Tamarguillo de Sevilla*

Los padres de este vecino de Villanueva del Ariscal llevan 15 días sin saber de su hijo, que, se supone, fue a ver a un amigo y nunca volvió

El sevillano Emilio Domínguez Muñoz lleva 15 días sin dar señales de vida. Sus padres, preocupados, denunciaron su desaparición ante la Guardia Civil y no se explican dónde puede estar su hijo. Cuentan que en el momento de la desaparición *vestía chándal blanco*, que mide 1.70 y *tiene en la espalda un tatuaje de hombro a hombro con el nombre de su madre, Carmen*.


El día 9 de marzo, jueves, los padres de Emilio bajaban a Sevilla desde Villanueva del Ariscal y el hijo se unió. Juntos llegaron a la Puerta de la Carne donde Carmen se bajó para hacer unos recados. Emilio pidió a su padre entonces que le dejara en la Ronda del Tamarguillo. «Quería ver a un amigo porque, dijo, le iba a pedir una bici para hacer ejercicio». No han vuelto a saber de él.

«Mi marido le dio cinco euros», cuenta Carmen, «para que pudiese volver a casa en bus o tren y le dejó allí. Emilio -36 años-, se marchó andando con la muleta con la que se ayuda porque *tuvo un accidente de tráfico recientemente*. Antes usaba dos, pero ya el médico le dijo que podía dejar una», explica su madre.

*«El accidente fue muy raro. Él contó que iba en una moto y le dieron muy fuerte pero...»* La madre deja en el aire lo que sospecha de aquel percance. No es el único punto oscuro: «Él tiene muchos *amigos* en Los Pajaritos y Madre de Dios. Y allí hemos ido a buscar, pero *hay una gente muy rara*».

Otro de los sitios donde han ido a buscar a su hijo es a *San José de la Rinconada. «Tenía una novia allí, pero tampoco aparece por ninguna parte».* El caso es que nadie parece haber visto a Emilio desde hace dos semanas. «Es muy reservado, no conocemos a sus amigos», explica la madre, lo que complica enormemente su búsqueda.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Mar 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2017)

*MÁS DE 5 MESES DESAPARECIDO!

POR FIN, ALERTA DESACTIVADA. 

Gracias a todos los que habéis colaborado.*







:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



*Habilitado un operativo de búsqueda para la localización de un hombre desaparecido en Sarón*

Tiene 84 años y no regresó a casa en la noche de ayer



Santander - 30.03.2016

A primera hora de esta mañana se ha habilitado un operativo de búsqueda para la localización de un hombre desaparecido en Sarón (Santa María de Cayón). Tiene 84 años y no regresó a casa en la noche de ayer. Según ha informado su familia vestía chaleco azul, pantalón marrón, sombrero y gafas.

Sobre las 22:10 horas de ayer el Centro de Gestión de Emergencias 112 del Gobierno de Cantabria recibió una llamada alertando de la ausencia del afectado. En ese mismo momento se transfirió la información a la Guardia Civil que realizó los primeros rastreos por las zonas en las que se podía encontrar la víctima.

En el día de hoy, y ya con luz, trabajan en las labores de búsqueda patrullas de este cuerpo armado, que ha desplazado también a su Servicio Cinológico, un técnico de rescate de la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Gobierno de Cantabria, y voluntarios de Protección Civil de las agrupaciones de Corvera de Toranzo, Villacarriedo, Camargo y Santander, estos últimos también con perros de rastreo.

Además, se cuenta en todo momento con el apoyo del 112 y de un Puesto de Mando instalado en las inmediaciones del campo de fútbol de la localidad, para el seguimiento y coordinación de los trabajos.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2017)

:



ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (2 Abr 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:









*«Hay mucha gente captada por sectas»*

Los padres de Pedro Yáñez, el joven ferrolano cuyo paradero se desconoce desde noviembre del 2012, se han implicado en la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas

...



*La policía pide prudencia ante la psicosis por la difusión masiva de bulos de secuestros de niños
*


Las Fuerzas de Seguridad han desactivado en los últimos días varias alertas que se habían viralizado en Málaga, Ronda, Rincón de la Victoria o Estepona


Sigue en spoiler.


Spoiler



*La policía pide prudencia ante la psicosis por la difusión masiva de bulos de secuestros de niños
*



Las Fuerzas de Seguridad han desactivado en los últimos días varias alertas que se habían viralizado en Málaga, Ronda, Rincón de la Victoria o Estepona


Suena el timbre del WhatsApp. Has recibido un mensaje en el grupo de los padres del colegio. Al escucharlo, sientes un escalofrío que te deja un estado de desasosiego imposible de sofocar. ¿Es cierto? ¿Está confirmado? Me lo ha corroborado, dice el audio, un familiar que es guardia civil. O policía, da igual. En el chat, hay quien se atreve a poner nombre a la voz: sí, yo la conozco, es una mami del cole. Y ya. El miedo es libre, visceral, y campa a sus anchas en el terreno de la imaginación. El mensaje se reproduce, cambia y vuelve distorsionado. Otra vez. Otra alerta. La historia se repite.

Y aparece la psicosis. No la enfermedad, sino el estado mental que predispone a ver algo que no existe. O a interpretar la realidad de un modo erróneo. La confusión. El miedo. Las redes sociales y, sobre todo, las aplicaciones de mensajería instantánea son el caldo de cultivo perfecto para propagar el bulo con el gesto automático de reenviar el audio. Un gesto que, recuerda la policía, puede llegar a ser delito, como le ha ocurrido en Málaga a dos mujeres que están siendo investigadas por difundir un vídeo de abusos a un bebé de un mes bajo la creencia de ayudar a desenmascarar al autor, tal y como adelantó este periódico la semana pasada.

NOTICIA RELACIONADA
¿Un malentendido o el intento de rapto de una menor de tres años en Estepona?
Tanto los responsables de la Policía Nacional como los de la Guardia Civil se ven obligados a pedir prudencia ante una situación que amenaza con irse de las manos. En los últimos días, ambos cuerpos de Seguridad han tenido que desactivar varias alertas tras viralizarse en redes numerosos mensajes de intentos de secuestro de niños en distintos puntos de la provincia... SUR ha creado una sección en su edición digital (con B de bulo) para ayudar a desmentirlas. «Sí, recibimos llamadas de padres. Se muestran preocupados y sólo quieren saber si es cierto», asegura un alto mando de la Benemérita. «Eso es lo deben hacer, en lugar de reenviarlo y contribuir a difundirlo», apunta un responsable de la Comisaría Provincial.

Lo cierto es que, cada cierto tiempo, la realidad se encarga de justificar la psicosis, como sucedió en el distrito madrileño de Ciudad Lineal el verano de 2014 o en el barrio malagueño de El Palo el pasado en enero, cuando un individuo al parecer intentó arrastrar a un menor de 13 años hacia un vehículo. O más recientemente en Bollullos del Condado (Huelva), donde dos madres denunciaron que habían intentado secuestrar a sus hijos e introducirlos en una furgoneta blanca. A partir de ahí, de un caso real, nació el bulo. La furgoneta blanca «secuestra-niños» fue vista primero en Olvera (Cádiz), Ronda, Rincón de la Victoria, Málaga... Pero todos los mensajes de audio que circularon resultaron ser falsos.

La policía no sólo llama a la prudencia a la hora de difundir alertas sin confirmar por WhastApp. También al interpretar lo que se ve. Los agentes no dudan en reconocer su temor de que cualquier día linchen a alguien por un malentendido. «Imagínate un abuelo que ofrece un caramelo a un niño en un parque, o que le pasa la mano por la cabeza, algo que seguramente nos ha sucedido a todos alguna vez cuando éramos pequeños. Si haces eso hoy en día, puedes acabar detenido», reflexiona un veterano comisario malagueño.

Dejen de imaginar. Ya ha ocurrido. Concretamente, el pasado octubre en El Palo. Una mujer dejó a sus hijos de 8 y 9 años jugando en la puerta de la clínica donde tenía cita. Al asomarse a la ventana, vio a un señor mayor junto a ellos. Otra persona que salía del centro médico observó cómo el individuo los cogía del brazo y exclamaba: «¡Son mis niños, son mis niños!». Entre ambas evitaron lo que, a su juicio, había sido un intento de secuestro de los menores.

Un enfermo mental

La policía detuvo al hombre, que pasó la noche en los calabozos hasta que su familia pudo demostrar, con documentación médica, que tenía una enfermedad mental que le había provocado un deterioro cognitivo severo. Esa tarde, su hija, que lo recogía cada día al salir del trabajo, tardó un poco más en ir a buscarlo a la residencia donde estaba ingresado en horario diurno y se escapó. Era un enfermo de alzhéimer que había confundido a aquellos críos con sus nietos.

El problema es que, a veces, la realidad se encarga de justificar la psicosis, como sucedió en Ciudad Lineal o en Huelva
El último caso similar sucedió en enero de 2014, también en El Palo. Una menor de 14 años que volvía a casa del instituto se cruzó en un paso de peatones con una furgoneta blanca con los cristales traseros del mismo color, una ‘L’ de novel y las lunas laterales tintadas. Cuando estaba a su altura, el copiloto hizo ademán de abrir la puerta. Ella trató de pasar por detrás del vehículo, pero entonces éste retrocedió, lo que le impidió cruzar. La menor lo intentó entonces por delante, y el conductor metió primera y volvió a cortarle el paso. El copiloto se asomó por la ventanilla y, al parecer, le dijo: «Por esta vez te has librado».

La noticia, como está sucediendo ahora, corrió como la pólvora por las redes sociales, que se encargaron de alimentar el bulo. Otro menor dijo que le había pasado algo parecido, y un tercero que había visto una furgoneta de esas características merodeando por el barrio. La psicosis. No tuvo la misma repercusión, sin embargo, la resolución del caso. La policía localizó la furgoneta, que resultó ser de una cuadrilla de trabajadores paleños –de ahí que fuese fácil verlos por la zona– que pretendieron cederle el paso, no cortárselo, como ella pensó. Con lo de «por esta vez te has librado» se referían al atropello.






*RECOMENDAMOS DIFUNDIR SOLO ALERTAS QUE VENGAN DE SITIOS OFICIALES (ver primer post de este hilo y siguientes)*.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Abr 2017)

Alerta actualizada










ienso:


----------



## Barspin (7 Abr 2017)

Vale, señores cachondos, necesita medicación ¿De qué tipo? ¿Es diabético?¿está mal del coco?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Abr 2017)

ienso:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2017 at 22:05 ----------










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Abr 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (12 Abr 2017)

Subimos para la primera página.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Abr 2017)

p.s. *Tocque*, abrazos varios ... 


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:








:



















ienso:







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Abr 2017)

*Guardia Civil‏ Cuenta verificada 
@guardiacivil
*

*#QueNoTeEngañen
Lo de esperar 24 horas para denunciar una desaparición es FALSO #LeyendaUrbana
Cuanto antes denuncies + posibilidad de éxito*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:



*P. Civil Tolosa‏ 
@PCTolosa*

DESAPARECIDO #Erandio Bizkaia. Desde ayer, varón 89 años. Cualquier info al ((112)). #mendian. ►@CruzRojaBizkaia









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (20 Abr 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Abr 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Abr 2017)

:











ienso:


----------



## Chiruja (23 Abr 2017)

Hilo necesario.

Para las familias no hay mayor dolor que desaparezca un hijo.


----------



## SergioKa (25 Abr 2017)

Se ha cumplido un cuarto de siglo de la desaparición de Virginia y Manuela, las niñas de Aguilar de Campoo.

25 años sin las niñas de Aguilar . elnortedecastilla.es

España Diario | Se cumplen 25 años de la desaparición de dos niñas de Palencia sin rastro de ellas


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Abr 2017)

:Aplauso:



































ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (30 Abr 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (3 May 2017)

Todo bien?


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 May 2017)

:Aplauso:













































p.s.



H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Todo bien?




Ya sí (incidencia sin importancia). Muchas gracias.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 May 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



















*QSD desaparecidos‏ @QSDglobal * 

*Plan de Acción.*
Quieres contarnos tu experiencia? Contacta con nosotros: info@qsdglobal.com










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 May 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

RLB


Spoiler




Detenido en Alcolea por matar a su pareja y meterla en una maleta

El cuerpo de la mujer, de 39 años, fue hallado ayer en un cauce seco en un olivar. El hombre, que intentó suicidarse, está ingresado en el hospital Virgen Macarena bajo custodia policial.

La Guardia Civil detuvo ayer a un hombre en Alcolea del Río por el asesinato de su pareja, María del Rosario Luna Barrera, de 39 años de edad, con la que convivía desde hacía 10 años y tenía con ella una hija en común. El cuerpo fue hallado ayer a las tres y media de la tarde dentro de una maleta en un cauce seco de un arroyo que transcurre por unas tierras de cultivo, a varios kilómetros del centro urbano del municipio. La expectación era máxima en los alrededores de la vivienda que compartía la pareja, en el número 14 de la calle Cádiz, custodiada por varios agentes de la Guardia Civil. "Llevan aquí desde el jueves por la mañana buscando pruebas", comentaba una vecina de la misma calle. "Él salió a recoger a la niña al colegio y ya no lo he vuelto a ver más", asegura. "Vivían en la casa de los abuelos de él. Se vinieron hace unos diez años, antes vivían en Sevilla".

Según las primeras investigaciones, el crimen se produjo la tarde del 16 de abril. Cinco días más tarde, el detenido, Antonio G.G., puso una denuncia por abandono del hogar familiar. Según manifestó, el día 16 de abril, al volver al domicilio, notó falta de ropa, así como efectos personales de María del Rosario, suponiendo éste que se había marchado voluntariamente. El detenido aseguró que ella había conocido a un hombre de Granada a través de Facebook y que se había marchado con él, pero no informó a la familia de ella, que vive en Sevilla.

Días más tarde, el 23 de abril, durante la primera comunión de la hija que tenían en común, la hermana de la víctima, tras conocer la ausencia de María del Rosario y al no convencerle las explicaciones de Antonio G. G., interpuso una denuncia por desaparición.

"Pusieron carteles por todo el pueblo", comentó ayer una vecina. "Él no quería, aseguraba que se había marchado con otro y decía que su hija podía ver esos carteles cuando fuera al colegio y afectarle". En la avenida principal aún se pueden ver algunos de estos carteles en los escaparates de los establecimientos. Los equipos de Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil de Lora del Río y de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Sevilla, con la colaboración de la Policía Local de Alcolea del Río, abrieron varias líneas de investigación tanto en torno a su pareja, como a posibles personas con las que pudiera haber contactado la desaparecida y que hubieran podido motivar la ausencia.

EL DETENIDO ASEGURÓ QUE SU MUJER SE HABÍA MARCHADO A GRANADA CON OTRO HOMBRE
El detenido declaró que, el día de la desaparición, él acudió a casa de unos amigos desde las seis de la tarde hasta las nueve, pero éstos desmontaron su coartada ante la Policía Local de Alcolea, al asegurar que Antonio G.G. dejó con ellos a su hija a las seis y cuarto y no regresó hasta las nueve de la noche, espacio en el que pudo cometer el crimen.

El jueves, el equipo central de inspecciones oculares de la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil realizó un registro en su domicilio, que aún ayer continuaba y proseguirá en el día de hoy. Finalmente y tras rastrearse, con el apoyo de perros adiestrados, una zona situada en el paraje conocido como Calera El Mochilón, hallaron el cadáver de la mujer en el interior de una maleta en el cauce seco de un arroyo que discurre por un olivar, deteniéndose a Antonio G.G., su pareja sentimental, como presunto autor de los hechos."Estamos en shock, aquí nos conocemos todos. Es verdad que no se socializaban mucho y que la puerta de la casa siempre estaba cerrada, pero eran muy prudentes", manifestaba una vecina de la misma calle. "A él lo conozco de toda la vida, desde que era pequeño, y sus padres no se merecen esto", señalaba otra. "Ella era muy tímida y muy protectora de su hija", intervino una tercera.

El detenido se encuentra actualmente ingresado el Hospital Virgen Macarena tras autolesionarse al intentar suicidarse bajo custodia policíal.

Según Carlos López, alcalde de Alcolea del Río, al cuerpo de la víctima se le está realizando la autopsia en el Anatómico Forense de Sevilla. El Ayuntamiento ha convocado una concentración el lunes a las doce contra la violencia de género y se decretará un día de luto oficial.












:






*Policía Nacional‏ Cuenta verificada 
@policia
*


Esta mañana analizamos la información, las emociones y las redes sociales en #InfoEmergenciasRRSS. Síguelo en #Periscope:
@RRSSMurcia112










*Jornada 112 Murcia‏ @RRSSMurcia112 *

EN DIRECTO en #Periscope: La búsqueda de personas desaparecidas. Esperanza a través de las redes sociales. 


*Enlace directo a periscope*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 May 2017)

Llama la atención la cantidad de desapariciones recientes en Extremadura.




*QSD desaparecidos‏ 
@QSDglobal*

*#DiadelaMadre, Día de la Ausencia para las madres que aguardan a un hijo ausente y para los hijos que tienen a su madre desaparecida*









p.s. *Sara*, alegría de "verte". Abrazo.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 May 2017)

Recordamos...









MCC


Spoiler










*Sin noticias de Mercedes desde septiembre*



Denuncian la desaparición en Barcelona de una albojense de 31 años que residía en la ciudad condal
04/04/2017, 07:00

Nada se sabe de Mercedes Contreras Contreras desde, al menos, el pasado mes de septiembre de 2016. La desaparición de esta joven albojense fue denunciada recientemente en Barcelona según fuentes de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil, ciudad donde ahora residía tras haber pasado su infancia y gran parte de su juventud en Albox.

Transcurrido un tiempo desde la desaparición de Mercedes y ante la ausencia de comunicación alguna con familiares o allegados, su desaparición fue denunciada formalmente en la ciudad condal, dando comienzo a una búsqueda que por el momento ha resultado infructuosa.

Las mismas fuentes de la Benemérita señalan que por el momento no hay novedades sobre esta desaparición, que sigue ocupando el llamamiento de asociaciones de desaparecidos como ‘SOS Desaparecidos’, ‘Desaparecidos Aragón’ o ‘Inter-SOS’, la asociación de familiares de personas desaparecidas sin causa aparente. En el cartel difundido aparece una fotografía de la joven albojense de 31 años desaparecida y sus especificaciones físicas como su edad (31 años) y su altura (1,44 metros). Mercedes tiene el pelo moreno y ojos marrones.

El cartel de búsqueda “urgente” lanzado a las redes sociales por la asociación ‘SOS Desaparecidos’ no sólo se ha hecho visible en Cataluña, donde se le ha dado difusión utilizando fundamentalmente las redes sociales. Sus paisanos almerienses también se han hecho eco de esta alerta ayudando en la búsqueda y pidiendo la aportación de cualquier pista que pueda llevar hasta Mercedes mediante las nuevas tecnologías.

Contacto
Por el momento se desconocen las hipótesis que manejan las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado acerca de la desaparición de Mercedes Contreras Contreras. Lo que sí recuerdan sus antiguos vecinos albojenses es que era una joven conocida en la localidad hasta su marcha a la ciudad condal.

La Benemérita no ha confirmado si trabaja con una hipótesis de una desaparición voluntaria o derivada de algún suceso contra la voluntad de Mercedes, aunque la alerta se mantiene vigente en las asociaciones que dieron la voz de alarma. En todo caso, los carteles de búsqueda están acompañados de varios teléfonos a los que acudir en el caso de tener alguna pista sobre su paradero. Además del teléfono de Emergencias ‘112’ todo el que pueda aportar alguna información sobre Mercedes Contreras puede llamar al teléfono 642650775 o bien al 649952957. También puede ponerse en contacto en sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es con la mencionada asociación.

Almería, entre las primeras provincias en denuncias de desapariciones 
El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, anunció recientemente ante la Comisión de Interior del Congreso de los Diputados la creación de un “Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos” que coordinará las actuaciones en estos casos. Según explicó Zoido, “a pesar de los avances realizados estos últimos años existe una demanda generalizada, entre otras cosas, de mejorar la colaboración entre cuerpos policiales y otros servicios públicos”. Zoido ha señalado que el Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos, que estará en marcha en los próximos meses, será el órgano responsable del control, gestión operativa y de calidad de la base nacional de Personas Desaparecidas y Restos Humanos sin Identificar.

En este sentido, ha manifestado que “la voluntad del Ministerio del Interior es que las Policías Autonómicas estén plenamente involucradas en el mismo ya que sólo así será posible una coordinación total en todo el territorio nacional”. Según los datos del Ejecutivo, Almería es la sexta provincia con más denuncias por desaparición (214) superada tan sólo por Málaga (253); Granada (268); Madrid (293); Barcelona (396) y Cádiz (588).







*A Coruña.- La madre de un niño de 11 años denuncia su desaparición. El padre no lo ha devuelto tras el fin de semana que el menor fue a pasar con él.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 May 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 May 2017)

> *A Coruña.- La madre de un niño de 11 años denuncia su desaparición. El padre no lo ha devuelto tras el fin de semana que el menor fue a pasar con él.*




*D.E.P.

ALERTA DESACTIVADA

LOCALIZADO EL CUERPO SIN VIDA*

*D.E.P.*



*SOS Deiak - 112‏ Cuenta verificada 
@112_SOSDeiak*

Gorliz, estamos buscando varón desaparecido el domingo. Si alguien sabe algo, por favor, llame al teléfono 112










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 May 2017)

*D.E.P.

ALERTA DESACTIVADA

LOCALIZADO EL CUERPO SIN VIDA DEL DESAPARECIDO EN GORLIZ*

*D.E.P.*





Spoiler










*Aparece sin vida el vecino de Gorliz que desapareció el domingo*

09/05/2017
Los familiares denunciaron su desaparición, tras lo que se inició la búsqueda. El cuerpo sin vida ha aparecido en la zona de Barrika.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 May 2017)

:










Spoiler





*La Guardia Civil busca a una mujer desaparecida en Hornachos*

Francisca Cadena Márquez.

Más de 200 vecinos de la localidad participan en el dispositivo para localizar a Francisca Cadenas Márquez, de 59 años


Numerosos efectivos de la Guardia Civil, familiares y vecinos de Hornachos buscan desde anoche a Francisca Cadenas Márquez, una vecina de la localidad de 59 años que falta de su domicilio desde las 23 horas de ayer.

Fue un hijo de la desaparecida quien denunció la ausencia del domicilio de su madre, extrañado ante la tardanza de la misma, ya que salió de su casa poco antes a entregarle el hijo a una amiga que tenía su coche aparcado en las inmediaciones de su domicilio. A las 16,30 horas de este miércoles se ha activado un dispositivo de búsqueda en el que están participando además de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad, con vehículos aéreos y terrestres, sus familiares y mas de 200 vecinos de la localidad.


El hijo de la desaparecida afirmaba esta mañana en declaraciones a Onda Cero Sur de Extremadura "que ve muy difícil que su madre haya podido desaparecer por su propia voluntad", existiendo en estos momentos varias líneas de investigación, no descartándose ninguna de ellas.

La mujer tiene cabello rubio, ojos azules, es de complexión delgada y mide 1,70 metros de altura. En el momento de su desaparición vestía una mallas deportivas oscuras tipo leggins, una camiseta de manga corta de color rosa y zapatillas deportivas.

La Guardia Civil activó el dispositivo de búsqueda con patrullas terrestres y ha pedido colaboración del Grupo Cinegético de Búsqueda de Personas, que también está colaborando en el esclarecimiento del suceso. Se ruega a quien la haya visto o tenga algún indicio de su paradero que se ponga en contacto con la Guardia Civil o el Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Extremadura.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 May 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

Para los que hayan difundido, nos referimos al que en su día referíamos con esta imagen...


Spoiler



https://scontent-mrs1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=05306095da961553d51798ebe6bc163b&oe=59404E41
















*
D.E.P.
Editorial Tamaulipas‏ 
@ETamaulipas


Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando … @sosdesaparecido #Tamaulipas

*









*
Matan a dirigente del Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en San Fernando
*
ESTADO | 2017-05-11 |

Cd. Victoria, Tam.- El Colectivo de Amigos y Familiares de Desaparecidos en Ciudad Victoria, informó este jueves la muerte de la Dirigente de este organismo en el municipio de San Fernando Miriam Elisabeth Rodríguez Martínez.

Mediante un comunicado emitido por esta grupo de familiares de personas desaparecidas en el estado, se dio a conocer que el miércoles 10 de mayo un grupo de personas ingresaron a su domicilio para quitarle la vida.

"Miriam era una señora prospera propietaria de un negocio, elegante que contrastaba con la dureza y firmeza en sus argumentos es decir no se andaba en las ramas, quien como muchos sufrió el secuestro de su hija, su coraje y gran tenacidad, sin apoyo alguno de las autoridades, logró detener a los secuestradores de su hija y ella misma los entregó a las autoridades, se la pasaba a diario en los juzgados para impedir que salieran de la cárcel", se leyó en el comunicado.

Se comentó que la mujer quien fue asesinada también con sus propias investigaciones logró encontrar los restos de su hija.

Guillermo Gutiérrez Riestra afirmó que algunos de los 29 fugados fueron quienes asesinaron a su hija, por lo quieres solicitaron protección directa del Gobierno del Estado pero esta se le fue negada.

Hace unos días la compañera Miriam había participado con un grupo de su colectivo de san Fernando en la MARCHA CONTRA LA LEY DE VICTIMAS TRUCO ley que deja fuera a los colectivos en las decisiones fundamentales de las víctimas en Tamaulipas.

El asesinato de la líder del colectivo de desaparecidos en San Fernando representa una amenaza a los representantes de colectivos, y defensores de derechos humanos.

"Advertimos, una posible escalada, de actos cobardes como estos, por lo que les pedimos la más amplia solidaridad y condena de este asesinato, el Estado por omisión no ha sido capaz de enfrentar este y todos los asesinatos que en cadena suceden en Tamaulipas, la sociedad y sus organizaciones son las únicas capaces de revertir estos actos".


*Nuestra más firme condena a este y a todos los crímenes.
*

*D.E.P.*


ienso:

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 22:33 ----------







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (11 May 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Recordamos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quedaros con la estatura de Mercedes Contreras Contreras...

1,44 cm

Llama la atención esa estatura.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (11 May 2017)

Yo cuando veo la pelicula de venganza de liam neeson, sobre todo la primera, muchas veces pienso, que no tendra de verdad eso, y muchas desapariciones son por trata de personas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 May 2017)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Quedaros con la estatura de Mercedes Contreras Contreras...
> 
> 1,44 cm
> 
> Llama la atención esa estatura.




Sí, hay varias cosas raras en esta desaparición: la que dices de la estatura es una; otra es la de una anciana con el mismo nombre y los mismos apellidos, que desapareció y se la encontró ahogada en un canal en Los Andes (creo recordar que tenía cerca de 90 años); no sé si esta chica sería familiar o no (inmigrante?). 





kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Yo cuando veo la pelicula de venganza de liam neeson, sobre todo la primera, muchas veces pienso, que no tendra de verdad eso, y muchas desapariciones son por trata de personas.




Efectivamente, *muchas desapariciones son por trata de personas*, pero en España todavía pensamos que la trata es solo sexual y de llegada, nada más lejos de la realidad.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 May 2017)

RECORDAMOS Y AMPLIAMOS


Spoiler













*La Guardia Civil busca a una mujer desaparecida en Hornachos*

Francisca Cadena Márquez.

Más de 200 vecinos de la localidad participan en el dispositivo para localizar a Francisca Cadenas Márquez, de 59 años


Numerosos efectivos de la Guardia Civil, familiares y vecinos de Hornachos buscan desde anoche a Francisca Cadenas Márquez, una vecina de la localidad de 59 años que falta de su domicilio desde las 23 horas de ayer.

Fue un hijo de la desaparecida quien denunció la ausencia del domicilio de su madre, extrañado ante la tardanza de la misma, ya que salió de su casa poco antes a entregarle el hijo a una amiga que tenía su coche aparcado en las inmediaciones de su domicilio. A las 16,30 horas de este miércoles se ha activado un dispositivo de búsqueda en el que están participando además de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad, con vehículos aéreos y terrestres, sus familiares y mas de 200 vecinos de la localidad.


El hijo de la desaparecida afirmaba esta mañana en declaraciones a Onda Cero Sur de Extremadura "que ve muy difícil que su madre haya podido desaparecer por su propia voluntad", existiendo en estos momentos varias líneas de investigación, no descartándose ninguna de ellas.

La mujer tiene cabello rubio, ojos azules, es de complexión delgada y mide 1,70 metros de altura. En el momento de su desaparición vestía una mallas deportivas oscuras tipo leggins, una camiseta de manga corta de color rosa y zapatillas deportivas.

La Guardia Civil activó el dispositivo de búsqueda con patrullas terrestres y ha pedido colaboración del Grupo Cinegético de Búsqueda de Personas, que también está colaborando en el esclarecimiento del suceso. Se ruega a quien la haya visto o tenga algún indicio de su paradero que se ponga en contacto con la Guardia Civil o el Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Extremadura.



*Extremadura. los vecinos de Hornachos piden que no cese la búsqueda de francisca cadena
*


MADRID, 13 (SERVIMEDIA)

Los vecinos de la localidad de Hornachos (Badajoz) realizarán una concentración silenciosa esta tarde a las 20.30 horas en la plaza de España de esta localidad para apoyar a los familiares de Francisca Cadena, desaparecida desde el pasado 9 de mayo, y solicitar que no cese su búsqueda.

Familiares, amigos, vecinos y numerosos efectivos de la Guardia Civil y Protección Civil han estado buscando desde la noche del pasado martes a Francisca Cadena Márquez, la vecina de Hornachos de 59 años a la que se le perdió la pista sobre las 23.00 horas.

La Fundación Europea por las Personas Desaparecidas informó de que Cadena salió de casa un momento esa noche para entregarle a un amigo de la familia su hija pequeña, de la que se había estado haciendo cargo durante la tarde. Después de dejarle a la niña, *retomó el camino de vuelta a su casa, distante unos 40 metros, pero nunca llegó a ella*.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 May 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Spoiler



*Hallan el cuerpo sin vida del carballés desaparecido el 23 de diciembre*

En este tiempo se llevó una intensa búsqueda, sin resultado. Hace unas semanas, la hija de José Lamas Muíño pedía ayuda desesperadamente para localizar a su padre

13/05/2017 13:57

El cuerpo sin vida de José Lamas Muíño, carballés de 81 años desaparecido el 23 de diciembre del pasado año en A Espanadeira (Entrecruces, Carballo) *fue localizado ayer por un vecino. Lo halló sobre las ocho de la tarde en una pista secundaria de una zona conocida como San Paio, en la misma parroquia de Entrecruces en la que el hombre residía*. 

Guardia Civil y un médico forense acudieron al lugar en el que fue encontrado el cuerpo y al cierre de esta edición seguían analizando el cadáver para determinar si la muerte se debió a causas naturales o, por el contrario, pudo haber algún componente de violencia. En este tiempo se llevó una intensa búsqueda, sin resultado. 

Hace unas semanas, su hija pedía ayuda desesperadamente para localizar a su padre.




*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 May 2017)

:Aplauso:



*ALERTA INTERNACIONAL*








Spoiler



UP!




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 May 2017)

*ALERTA INTERNACIONAL*










*Recordamos
*

PAP


Spoiler



*Repetimos y ampliamos...*




*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*







*La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*



Spoiler



Recordamos algo de lo que teníamos MÁS ATRÁS sobre Patricia- Copio y pego...

*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*









AUNQUE NO PARECE SER CIERTO QUE ESTÉ LOCALIZADA, PONEMOS ESTAS NOTICIAS, QUE SON DE LOS DÍAS 12 Y 17 DE ENERO...

*La policía localiza en el extranjero a la joven de Elche que busca su familia
*
Su marcha ha sido voluntaria según la investigación policial y al ser mayor de edad no se puede actuar legalmente, aunque la familia sigue intentando dar con ella

Desde el pasado 7 de enero los grupos de WhatsApp echan humo en Elche con una alerta de una familia que busca a una joven que, según explican, ha desaparecido. Sus padres ciertamente no saben nada de ella desde ese día y lo denunciaron a la policía, sin embargo, la joven es mayor de edad y la policía ha podido averiguar que llevaba un tiempo preparando este viaje que es voluntario.

Hace unos meses, en cuanto cumplió la mayoría de edad, se sacó el pasaporte. Estuvo ahorrando y el día de su desaparición se ha podido saber que cogió un taxi que la llevó al aeropuerto y de ahí un vuelo a un país que la policía no puede revelar ni a su familia, porque la ley protege la decisión de esta joven de marcharse voluntariamente.

La familia está realmente desesperada intentando saber de ella pero la policía ha averiguado que se ha ido voluntariamente y poco más se puede hacer. Lo único es avisar a Interpol y también lo han comunicado a la embajada española en ese país para que sepan que la familia la está buscando.

Se abre, sin embargo, un debate sobre el uso de las redes sociales, la alarma social innecesaria y el equívoco que se puede ocasionar difundiendo cualquier cosa que nos llega, sin comprobar nada. En muchos casos se puede contribuir a una buena causa y la mayoría de las personas solo quieren ayudar y fácilmente nos ponemos en el lugar de esa madre y ese padre, pero al no comprobar la información se corre también el peligro de propagar datos erróneos, alarmar sin motivo o incluso dificultar las investigaciones policiales.



*La familia de una joven teme por su vida tras ser inducida a salir del país
*

La familia de Patricia Aguilar Poveda, joven que acaba de cumplir 18 años y de la que no saben nada desde el pasado domingo, asegura «tener constancia de que alguien le ha inducido desde hace 18 meses, siendo aún menor de edad, a abandonar el país desde el extranjero».

Aunque desde el núcleo familiar se piensa que se fue voluntariamente, «debido a las inquietudes de Patricia, su fragilidad y su facilidad para ser influenciada, junto con los datos y pruebas de las que disponemos, creemos que su vida puede correr peligro y que puede ser inducida a cualquier acto».

Los representantes de la familia quieren dejar claro, ante las informaciones surgidas desde que se denunció la desaparición de Patricia, que «no la han encontrado, y se desconoce su paradero, que no se ha puesto en contacto con familiares, amigos o Policía, que se fue voluntariamente o inducida por alguien y, finalmente, que tuvo voluntad de comunicarse tras su marcha y no lo ha hecho».

La última vez que los padres de Patricia vieron a su hija fue el sábado 7 de enero, día en el que la joven dijo tener un cumpleaños en un chalet en el campo y que se quedaría allí a dormir. Con las primeras llamadas a los amigos se descubre que el cumpleaños nunca existió. Tras estar en comunicación con ella hasta las ocho de la tarde del domingo, el móvil de la joven se apaga y, ya de madrugada, los padres reciben un whatssap de Patricia donde escribe. «Estaré bien. Os hablo en horas». Desde entonces no saben nada de ella.



*Añadimos...

La secta que sedujo a Patricia
*


*La familia de una joven de 18 años denuncia que un grupo que defiende la “magia sexual” la convenció para irse a Perú
*
Fecha: 06/02/2017 

Patricia Aguilar salió hace un mes de su casa de Elche (Alicante). Acababa de cumplir 18 años. Su familia ha descubierto que viajó a Lima (Perú). En su habitación encontraron dibujos, doctrina y rituales de un grupo “religioso y filosófico” llamado Gnosis que defiende entre otros postulados la “magia sexual” (el hombre no debe eyacular ni la mujer llegar al orgasmo). En su denuncia ante la policía, la familia de Patricia teme que “haya podido ser captada” por ese “grupo sectario” que incluso podría estar preparando su boda en Perú.

El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha pedido ayuda para encontrar a Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años desaparecida desde el pasado 7 de enero en Elche (Alicante). Las pruebas que su familia ha ido encontrando la sitúan en Lima (Perú), dentro de un grupo “sectario” conocido como Gnosis, según denunció el padre de la chica, Alberto Aguilar, ante la policía el pasado 30 de enero. 

Patricia salió de casa hace un mes para ir al “cumpleaños de un amigo en una casa de campo”. Se llevó su ordenador y una mochila con ropa. Dejó la medicación que toma cada día para una enfermedad cardiaca que padece. Avisó a su madre, Rosa Poveda, de que volvería al día siguiente, pero no lo hizo. La mujer advirtió por la mañana que faltaban 6.000 euros de la recaudación del negocio familiar. El teléfono de la chica se apagó poco después. Pasada la medianoche, entró un escueto mensaje en el móvil de su padre: “Estaré bien, os hablo en horas”. 

Alberto y Rosa supieron luego que su hija no había estado en ninguna fiesta. Una amiga les contó que Patricia había gastado “bastante dinero” en una tienda de productos esotéricos de Alicante días antes. Los padres recordaron que Patricia había mostrado mucha insistencia para que toda su familia asistiera a su decimoctavo cumpleaños, celebrado semanas atrás. 

Buscaron respuestas en la habitación de su hija. Las encontraron escritas en sus cuadernos, dentro de un cajón de su escritorio: “Sus apuntes del instituto, su agenda, sus dibujos… todo estaba plagado de anotaciones con rituales, salmos y símbolos que luego supimos que pertenecían a una secta latinoamericana muy peligrosa y extendida en España que se hace llamar Gnosis”, explica el padre.

La Gnosis es un movimiento nacido en Colombia en los años cincuenta. Su fundador, Víctor Manuel Gómez, conocido como Samael Aun Weor, fue curandero y escritor de libros esotéricos hasta su muerte, en 1977. Su obra _El matrimonio perfecto_ resume los mandamientos del buen gnóstico. 

En nuestro país, Gnosis figura en el registro de asociaciones del Ministerio del Interior como Instituto Gnóstico de Antropología Samael y Litelantes, con domicilio social en Sant Salvador de Guardiola (Barcelona). Según su página web, practica “la religión-sabiduría de los primeros tiempos de la humanidad, el sistema metafísico y oculto de las religiones, solo visible a los iniciados”. Luis Santamaría, miembro de la Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas (RIES), asegura: “Los gnósticos organizan charlas y talleres todas las semanas en unos 150 centros de España”. 

400.000 adeptos

En España se producen 25.000 denuncias de desapariciones cada año. Según datos de SOS Desaparecidos, en el 11 por ciento de los casos se trata de jóvenes de entre 18 y 26 años. “Detrás de muchas de estas ausencias hay sectas que aglutinan en nuestro país a unos 400.000 adeptos”, explica Joaquín Amills, presidente de la asociación. Al 14 por ciento de esos jóvenes “se los traga la tierra”. No es el caso de Patricia. Entre las notas que sus padres encontraron en su cuarto, la chica guardó un presupuesto para comprar un billete de avión a Lima (Perú), donde la Gnosis tiene muchos seguidores. 




*Impursa
‏@impursasau
*

*Cedemos 100 mupis y marquesinas en 10 municipios de Levante para colaborar con @sospatriciasos. Ayúdanos a difundir #sospatricia*









*Centros Gnósticos en España*




Como veníamos diciendo...


*VÍDEO DE ESPEJO PÚBLICO. Buscan a una joven captada por un grupo religioso sexual*

Patricia Aguilar, de 18 años de edad, sale de su casa con la excusa de ir al cumpleaños de una amiga, pero no vuelve. Los padres se dan cuenta de que falta una gran cantidad de dinero en la vivienda y se ponen en alerta. Al parecer, el grupo religioso es una asociación gnóstica, un compendio de muchas religiones. Espejo Público nos desvela las claves de la investigación.

Este grupo manipula a sus integrantes alejándolos de sus familias y cortando todo tipo de comunicación. La familia cree que este grupo aprovecha algún acontecimiento traumático para captar fieles.

Los padres no sabían nada de este grupo hasta la desaparición de su hija.














*COMUNICADO OFICIAL DE LA FAMILIA DE PATRICIA
*







*Según este comunicado de la familia, aunque no transcendiera y hayan mantenido silencio, Patricia Aguilar se presentó en el consulado español de Perú, por lo que el caso de su DESAPARICIÓN se archivó judicialmente de forma temporal.

En la actualidad, según el mismo comunicado, ante la posibilidad de una manipulación sobre esta chica, se ha vuelto a reabrir judicialmente el caso.*

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 May 2017)

:Aplauso:


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*














Spoiler





*Madridiario.es‏ 
@Madridiario
*

#Desaparecido Desde @QSDglobal informan que podría encontrarse en el barrio de La Fortuna



*Cristian Casimiro, menos de 15 años de edad, lleva desaparecido desde el pasado jueves cuando fue visto por última vez en Villaverde bajo.*

El pasado jueves, 11 de mayo, desapareció en la zona de Villaverde Bajo Cristian Casimiro, un menor de 15 años que sufre una minusvalía física en la parte izquierda del cuerpo.

La Fundación Europea por las Personas Desaparecidas ha comunicado la desaparición del menor, quién fue visto por última vez en Villaverde alrededor de las 13 horas.

El muchacho mide 1,60 cm y tiene el pelo moreno y corto. Podría estar en el barrio de La Fortuna, en Leganés.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 May 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 May 2017)

*DESAPARECIDO/MISSING‏ Cuenta verificada @sosdesaparecido
*
 ALERTA DESACTIVADA 
#sosdesaparecidos #Desaparecido #Tenerife #Italia
Localizado gracias a vuestra difusión






:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 May 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:



*Alertcops *

Aplicación para móviles: alertas de seguridad instantánea, notificadas a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (FFCCSE), que indican el tipo de alerta propia u observada, señalando la posición geográfica de forma automática.

AlertCops











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 May 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (19 May 2017)

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 19:58 ----------

Muy joven para llevar 14 días desaparecida...

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 May 2017)

:Aplauso:








:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 May 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 May 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 May 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*














ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (28 May 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *D.E.P.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que se dice el cuerpo...como este habrá unos cuantos cuantas :S


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2017)

Bocanegra dijo:


> lo que se dice el cuerpo...como este habrá unos cuantos cuantas :S




Pues sí. Y lo que es peor: cualquier familiar con dos dedos de frente no puede interiorizar esa costumbre de dar por muerto a un desaparecido sin restos que lo identifiquen y aseguren su muerte. Como este caso, en el que se toma la parte por el todo y a correr. Un hueso y unas declaraciones -a saber cuánto de interesadas- no son el cuerpo, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Tenemos ejemplos muy llamativos, como el que seguíamos en este mismo hilo sobre la desaparición del Guardia Civil de Utrera, José Manuel Ramos Romero, que desapareció a mediados de enero de este año y se le encontró en marzo. Encuentran "el cuerpo sin vida", irreconocible, en el muelle de Cádiz, identifican algún resto por ADN; por el mal estado, no se puede ni saber la causa de su muerte, se le adjudica posible suicidio, ya que llevaba su pistola, pero ninguna de sus pistolas han aparecido. Pues eso: a saber cuántos cómo estos...


*Ahora mismo hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 

Después pongo las estadísticas oficiales del Ministerio del Interior.


p.s. Y *lo peor de lo peor es que solo nos importan los muertos o desaparecidos que producen morbo y/o son producto del odio*, como los de atentados (que veo bien que importen, pero no _solo_); los *desaparecidos silenciosos* no le importan nada más que a sus amigos y a sus familias y a cuatro ingenuos y medio (o no).





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2017)

*POST 1/3

Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*Ahora mismo hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*







































































































_Sigue..._



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2017)

*POST 2/3

Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*Ahora mismo hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*













































































































_Sigue..._


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2017)

*y POST 3/3

Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*Ahora mismo hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*





















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Torrente una pregunta, ¿Por qué la lista de los 4000 y pico desaparecidos es desde el 2010? ¿Qué hay de los desaparecidos desde antes del 2010?




Están registrados año a año desde 2010 porque fue cuando se empezó (aunque hasta 2012 no se consolidó el registro); pero, en cuanto a denuncias activas, *SÍ están las desapariciones activas anteriores a 2010*, aunque no todas (por falta de registro): "_4.164 denuncias activas, lo que supone un 3,44%. Del total de denuncias activas sobre personas desaparecidas, *547 son anteriores al año 2010*_" (*p. 4 del pdf de Ministerio del Interior y otras*) 




Spoiler



_Los datos que se incluyen en este informe proceden principalmente del sistema Personas Desaparecidas y Restos Humanos (PDyRH) por ser considerado el más específico para gestionar estas desapariciones. Cuando se utilicen otros datos en el informe, como referencia o ejemplo, se hará constancia de ello.
En la actualidad – a fecha 04 de enero de 2017 – en el PDyRH se han incorporado 121.118 denuncias por desapariciones de personas. De éstas, permanecen en España un total de 4.164 denuncias activas, lo que supone un 3,44%. Del total de denuncias activas sobre personas desaparecidas, 547 son anteriores al año 2010 – fecha de entrada en funcionamiento del PDyRH – y el resto se formalizaron a partir de esa fecha. No obstante, no todas las denuncias activas anteriores al año 2010 están registradas en el sistema._











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2017)

*Tres policías de la Unidad Central de Policía Judicial (UDEV Central) investigan "con dedicación exclusiva" la desaparición de Paco Molina en Córdoba*








PM


Spoiler



Tres funcionarios de la Unidad Central de Policía Judicial (UDEV Central) están encargados "con dedicación exclusiva a la investigación, aunque en momentos puntuales, debido a la carga de trabajo, el número de funcionarios ha aumentado hasta siete", afirma la respuesta por escrito del Gobierno a la pregunta que han realizado los diputados socialistas por Córdoba Antonio Zurera y María Jesús Serrano sobre qué se está haciendo para investigar la desaparición de Francisco Molina, el joven cordobés del que no hay noticias desde el 2 de julio de 2015.

Según la respuesta a Hurtado y Serrano, la UDEV "comenzó a colaborar con la investigación el 17 de septiembre de 2015", todo ello tras las correspondientes diligencias policiales de las que entiende el Juzgado de Instrucción número 7 de Córdoba y siguiendo "el protocolo de actuación sobre personas desaparecidas, recogido en la instrucción 1/2009 de la Secretaría de Estado de Seguridad".

La contestación explica cómo estos responsables se han desplazado en numerosas ocasiones a Córdoba para oír en declaración a diferentes testigos y que se permanece "en contacto constante con los padres". Paralelamente se "ha establecido un punto de contacto permanente para centralizar todas las comunicaciones con la familia" y existe un teléfono grabador de la Dirección General de la Policía de 24 horas en las que se han recibido "70 llamadas aportando información, de cuyo estudio no se ha obtenido ningún resultado".

"Es importante destacar que se continúa con la realización de gestiones para la localización del paradero del menor desaparecido que si bien hasta la fecha no han dado el resultado esperado, se confía en que finalmente conduzca a su localización", concluye la contestación del Gobierno.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jun 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:






















*QSD, la fundación de Paco Lobatón organiza una batida para buscar a Francisca Cadenas. Será el sábado 3 DE JUNIO y participarán 200 efectivos*



Spoiler



La Fundación QSDglobal, que preside Paco Lobatón, ha organizado para el próximo sábado 3 de junio una nueva batida en Hornachos en busca de su vecina Francisca Cadenas, la mujer que lleva en paradero desconocido desde el pasado 9 de mayo y en la que participarán unos 200 efectivos.

Cuerpos y Fuerzas policiales, Consorcio de Bomberos, servicios de emergencias, y familiares de personas desaparecidas, entre ellos los padres de Paco Molina, la hermana de Juan Antonio Gómez Alarcón (Carmen) y la hermana de Manuela Chavero ayudarán en esta labor de búsqueda de Francisca Cadenas, de cuya desaparición se cumplen hoy tres semanas.


Aquel día Francisca Cadenas fue vista por última vez sobre las once de la noche, cuando salió de su domicilio para entregarle a un amigo de la familia su hija pequeña, de la que se había estado haciendo cargo durante la tarde, a escasos 40 metros de su casa.

En el deseo de contribuir a la obtención de indicios sobre lo ocurrido con Francisca, la Fundación QSD global ha programado este nuevo dispositivo, basado en la metodología de campo de Búsqueda en Grandes Áreas (B.G.A.) para búsquedas precisas o de larga duración.

Este dispositivo estará coordinado por José Ángel Sánchez López, policía local, responsable de la oficina de desaparecidos de El Espinar, coordinador de la Unidad de Búsqueda en Grandes Áreas de la Asociación Internacional de Policía (IPA Madrid) y colaborador profesional de la fundación.

La búsqueda se realizará en coordinación con la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Badajoz, con la colaboración del Ayuntamiento de Hornachos, 112 Extremadura y el Consorcio de Bomberos de Badajoz, que portarán los recursos humanos logísticos y operativos necesarios para operativo.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Cormac (1 Jun 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


>



José Manuel Lara Ortiz da como fallecido. Ya lo enterraron.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 23:07 ----------




Torrente Ballester dijo:


>



Mor Fall, localizado en buen estado.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> José Manuel Lara Ortiz da como fallecido. Ya lo enterraron.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 23:07 ----------
> 
> ...




Gracias. 

El primero se me pasó porque creo que solo el GREMAT ha sido el sitio oficial que lo ha comunicado.


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Del segundo hay contradicciones. Estamos pendientes de asegurarnos. Parece que los familiares han aclarado que sigue desaparecido. Sin embargo, el GREMAT también lo publica. 


:Aplauso:


Lo revisaremos.


_Edito_

Confirmado. Más gracias.












:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jun 2017)

Inquietud ante la desaparición reciente de dos personas en La Palma | Diario de Avisos

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 22:47 ----------

Los apellidos delatan algo...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jun 2017)

Español, desaparecido tras los recientes atentados de Londres



















Bocanegra dijo:


> Inquietud ante la desaparición reciente de dos personas en La Palma | Diario de Avisos
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 22:47 ----------
> 
> Los apellidos delatan algo...




Los apellidos delatan que son familiares (y lo son). Esto nos lleva, al menos, a dos opciones más de las habituales:

- ¿Algún asunto de familia, en el sentido de problemas o de que el segundo supiera algo sobre la desaparición del primero o pudiera aproximarse demasiado?

- ¿Confusión de personas?

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jun 2017)

*Recordamos y ampliamos*








Como veníamos diciendo... y ahora ampliamos...


*Las cámaras de un aeropuerto de Chile y una testigo sitúan a la joven junto a un gurú del grupo Gnosis en Latinoamérica.*

*Patricia está con uno de los “Siete Reyes de la Creación”
Fecha: 05/06/2017*



Spoiler





Los padres de Patricia Aguilar ya saben dónde y con quién está. La joven, desaparecida de Elche desde el 7 de enero, fue grabada en un aeropuerto chileno junto a un gurú que ofrece “ayuda espiritual” a cambio de sexo a chicas que quieran mudarse a Perú. Una ex seguidora del grupo sitúa a Patricia viviendo en un piso de Lima como “una de las esposas sumisas” de Félix Steven Manrique. El hombre, de 34 años, proclama que Dios se ha reencarnado en él y que su misión es repoblar el mundo con ellas cuando se acerque el apocalipsis.

La chica es muy joven y parece que va dopada, balbucea. El hombre que la acompaña no la deja sola, va con ella al baño y apenas le permite hablar”. El comandante del vuelo y una azafata alertaron a Interpol y a la asociación SOS De-saparecidos el pasado 18 de marzo. Una pasajera que había llegado en un vuelo procedente de Lima (Perú) junto a un hombre mayor que ella, había tenido problemas para entrar al país y había tomado, con su acompañante, otro vuelo con destino a Santiago de Chile. Fue durante ese segundo trayecto cuando varios miembros de la tripulación observaron que la chica estaba “en mal estado” y decidieron comprobar su identidad. 

Era Patricia Aguilar, la joven de 18 años que se marchó de su casa de Elche (Alicante) el pasado 7 de enero, y que, según denunciaron sus padres (ver números 2.128 y 2.130 de interviú), está en Perú junto a un “grupo sectario” conocido como Gnosis. A su llegada al aeropuerto, la policía chilena identificó a Patricia, pero la chica, que acababa de cumplir la mayoría de edad cuando se fue, aseguró a los agentes que se encontraba bien, así que ella y su compañero pudieron regresar a Perú.

*Retoques estéticos*

La familia de Patricia ha descubierto que viajaba con Félix Steven Manrique Gómez, un peruano de 34 años, “gurú” de este grupo gnóstico, que predica teorías apocalípticas en varias páginas de internet, en las que también ofrece ayuda espiritual, “alojamiento y regalos” e incluso retoques estéticos a chicas jóvenes “que quieran cambiar de vida y mudarse” con él para vivir en Lima. A cambio, según asegura en uno de esos anuncios, ellas deben estar dispuestas a mantener relaciones sexuales con él.

Los padres de Patricia, Alberto Aguilar y Rosa Poveda, han conseguido, con ayuda de la abogada de SOS Desaparecidos, Maite Rojas, que el juzgado número 1 de Elche (Alicante) investigue si Steven manipuló a la chica cuando era todavía menor de edad para que abandonara a su familia y se marchara con él. “Sabemos que Patricia y él se conocieron a través de internet, en una página sobre esoterismo, durante el verano de 2015. Ella tenía entonces 16 años y era vulnerable porque su tío acababa de morir repentinamente. Tenemos pruebas de que la fanatizó poco a poco”, afirma Noelia Bru, prima de Patricia y portavoz de la familia.

Tras cinco meses de investigación, la familia ha conseguido localizar a una testigo que sitúa a Patricia junto a Steven y, al menos, otras dos mujeres, en un piso de la capital peruana. 

Según su relato, esta mujer ha estado dentro del grupo gnóstico liderado por Steven, pero consiguió abandonarlo hace unos meses. “Éramos sus esposas, todas debíamos tener sexo con él y ser sumisas, eliminar el ego. Las normas eran no salir de noche, no tener amigos muy cercanos, cuidar nuestra forma de vestir... A cambio, él nos protegía espiritualmente. 

*Cuando Patricia llegó*, se convirtió en el ejemplo de buena esposa. Steven decía que las demás teníamos que ser como ella porque, a pesar de ser una chica europea, era totalmente sumisa a él”, aseguró la mujer a la familia de Patricia.

*Poder espiritual*

Su testimonio coincide con las sospechas de los padres de Patricia, que tras su desaparición, encontraron abundante material con doctrina gnóstica en la habitación de la chica. La mujer asegura que “el poder espiritual que ejerce Steven es demasiado fuerte. Nos decía que el mundo, tal y como lo conocíamos, desaparecería, y que él era uno de los siete reyes de la creación, que se había reencarnado como Steven, y debía crear la sexta raza. También que había ocho o diez reinas, entre las que nos contaba a nosotras, que poblarían el mundo con él de nuevos seres que sobrevivirían a las catástrofes que se iban a presentar en la Tierra”. 

La testigo describe a Steven, que se hace llamar “Maestro G” y “Guivanny Misterio” en algunos de sus perfiles de Facebook, como una persona que “te hace sentir especial, elegida”, pero que “tiene un “carácter explosivo cuando te alejas del camino”. 

Ella lo hizo, se marchó, pero según explicó a la familia de Patricia, no fue fácil: “Primero está el miedo. Cuando estás dentro, sabes que los iniciados caídos, que son quienes han empezado el camino gnóstico y deciden abandonarlo, van a uno de los infiernos cuando su alma se corrompe y allí son torturados eternamente. Y lo mismo ocurre con sus familias”. 

Otro de los requisitos que deben cumplir los miembros de la organización, según esta ex seguidora, es tomar ayahuasca, una bebida utilizada por chamanes para producir efectos alucinógenos: “Steven me explicó que debía tomarla porque era mi última oportunidad de ver las cosas en las que no creía. Steven decía que el maestro Samael y otros referentes de la Gnosis se me aparecerían en las visiones. Fue una experiencia terrible y, obviamente, no vi nada”. 

Patricia padece una enfermedad del corazón y ha dejado de tomar su medicación. Su familia teme que pueda estar bajo los efectos de esta sustancia y perjudique a su salud. La chica, que se ha puesto en contacto con ellos varias veces desde que se marchó, asegura en esos mensajes que se encuentra bien, pero miente sobre su paradero. “La última vez que supimos de ella fue el 29 de abril. Llamó por teléfono un minuto para pedir que dejemos de buscarla”, recuerda su prima.









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Jun 2017)

*HAN APARECIDO en buen estado*







*Pendientes del cartel de desactivación de búsqueda para añadirlo


Estaban en el Parque del Mundo.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Jun 2017)

*D.E.P.*









*D.E.P.*


*La Policía británica emite una nota con excusas sobre el caso de Ignacio Echevarría*

Alega que identificar a tantas víctimas «es complejo» y que buscan hacerlo lo más rápido posible y con la mayor certeza



Spoiler





*La Policía británica emite una nota con excusas sobre el caso de Ignacio Echevarría

Alega que identificar a tantas víctimas «es complejo» y que buscan hacerlo lo más rápido posible y con la mayor certeza
*

Ante el lamentable retraso en la identificación del español Ignacio Echevarría, atacado por los terrroistas el sábado noche en el Borough Market cuando defendía a una mujer, y cuyo paradero se desconoce desde entonces, la Policía Metropolitana en Londres ha emitido una nota con excusas. Las autoridades españolas han hecho llegar las huellas dactilares y ADN del empleado madrileño del HSBC, pero aun así a las dos de la tarde del miércoles no hay respuesta, cuatro días después de los hechos.

El comunicado comienza explicando que han recibido muchas peticiones de información sobre la identificación de la víctima. Por lo que explican que «identificar un gran número de bajas en un caso grave es un proceso complejo y desafiante» y que tratan de hacerlo «lo más rápido posible y con un alto estándar, por consideración a las víctimas», en coordinacióncon el juzgado de guardia y el responsable máximo de identificación.

También señalan que hay agentes especialistas trabajando con las familias de las víctimas «para identificar lo más rápido posible a las personas que mataron en el ataque del sábado». Oficiales de enlace, añaden, se han dirigido a todas aquellas familias cuyos allegados se cree que han muerto.

El ministro del Interior español, Juan Ignacio Zoido, ha criticado hoy abiertamente a los servicios policiales británicos por no haber logrado todavía, cuatro días después del atentado, identificar al héroe español Ignacio Echevarría, el empleado de banca que salió en socorro de una mujer y se enfrentó a los yihadistas con la ayuda de su monopatín. «La familia está pasando por una situación inhumana y desesperante», señaló el ministro, que recordó que las autoridades británicas cuentan ya con las huellas digitales y muestras de ADN de Echevarría.

Zoido elogió el «comportamiento ejemplar de la familia», que se encuentra en Londres para seguir el caso, porque han llevado todo el proceso «con seriedad y respeto».






*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



FALLECEN LOS DOS SENDERISTAS. Cronología


Spoiler



Lunes día 29. Peter Max Kamber, de 61 años, y Natalie Antonia Kamber, de 46, ambos con pasaporte suizo, llegan en autobús a Potes, donde quedan alojados.

Miércoles día 31. La pareja coge un taxi hacia la estación inferior de Fuente Dé con la idea de coger el teleférico hacia la cumbre.

Viernes día 2. La responsable de los apartamentos en los que se aloja la pareja avisa a la Guardia Civil al descubrir que no han efectuado el ‘check out’.

Sábado día 3. Agentes del Greim de la Guardia Civil inician una primera búsqueda de los dos senderistas desaparecidos que interrumpen por el mal tiempo.

Domingo día 4. Las adversas condiciones meteorológicas en la estación superior impiden el comienzo del operativo de búsqueda.

Lunes día 5. Los equipos de rescate despliegan, ya sí, un dispositivo de rastreo en el que participan una veintena de hombres y mujeres y dos helicópteros.

El cuerpo de la mujer fue hallado este miércoles por la tarde. Y un par de horas más tarde ha aparecido el cuerpo de un hombre. Los dos desaparecidos son Peter Max Kamber, de 61 años, y Natalie Antonia Kamber, de 46 -ambos pareja y de origen suizo-. Ambos llegaron el lunes a mediodía a Potes en un autobús procedente de Santander que les dejó a las puertas de los Apartamentos Villa de Potes, donde habían reservado estancia hasta el viernes. Ese día, al no realizar el 'check out' fue cuando *se denunció su desaparición *y comenzaron las pesquisas policiales para dar con su paradero.











:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Jun 2017)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Jun 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2017)

ienso:

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 10:55 ----------

Up!


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:



















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jun 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:





















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jun 2017)

*GRACIAS A LA COLABORACIÓN CIUDADANA :Aplauso:*





:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (20 Jun 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:












p.s.* Tocque*, ¡qué alegría verte! Abrazo fuerte.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (23 Jun 2017)

Solidaridad y acción tras el archivo del caso por la desaparición de Malén


----------



## MingoDomingo (23 Jun 2017)

Joder, cuanta desaparecida de 15-17 años


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jun 2017)

xortins buscando malotes y nuevas expes...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Jun 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:








:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:































*La familia de Francisca Cadenas convoca manifestación para el martes*



Spoiler





Uno de los hijos de Francisca Cadenas, la mujer desaparecida hace más de un mes en Hornachos (Badajoz), ha enviado un comunicado de prensa para convocar al máximo número de personas sensibles con la desaparición de su madre.

El próximo martes 27 de junio se hará una concentración en apoyo a la familia Meneses Cadenas como vienen haciendo en este pueblo pacense todos los martes.

La hora de concentración ha sido adelantada para las 19:45 debido a que varios medios de comunicación así lo han solicitado y poder ofrecer una mayor difusión.

El hijo ha pedido que los asistentes lleven camisetas blancas o las camisetas existentes en apoyo a la desaparición de Francisca Cadenas, así como también “todas las personas que se puedan hacer de palomas blancas e incluso palomas mensajeras que las lleven”.

“Con la suelta de palomas lo que queremos expresar en Hornachos es la esperanza y solidaridad que todo el pueblo está teniendo con mi familia, sin todos ustedes no podríamos seguir adelante con una situación tan difícil como la que estamos viviendo”.

Por último ha expresado también “vamos que seguir luchando para que la UCO intervenga en la desaparición”.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:

MGM


Spoiler





*La Guardia Civil encuentra a la niña Milena Gavis con otra amiga desaparecida

Ambas se resistieron a volver con sus padres; estaban siendo ocultadas por unos amigos en La Coruña*

26.06.2017 – 20:11 H.

La Guardia Civil ha encontrado esta tarde pasadas las 17 horas a la niña Milena Galvis Moya, de 15 años, desaparecida el pasado martes en O Burgo (La Coruña). La pequeña se había ido voluntariamente del hogar de sus padres en Culleredo y se había escondido en un piso del barrio de Labañou de la capital con unos amigos que la ocultaban y con otra amiga que también estaba siendo buscada, aunque por la Policía Nacional. Esta otra amiga era Aida G. G., de la misma edad que su compañera.

Tras tomar declaración a sus vecinos y amigos así como rastrear las redes sociales, los investigadores dieron con el paradero de las dos chicas y se personaron en el inmueble con un coche camuflado. Sin embargo, cuando se identificaron ante las dos jóvenes, ambas se resistieron a subir al vehículo policial porque se negaban a regresar con sus padres. Las dos chicas se encuentran en buen estado de salud y han sido inicialmente trasladadas al cuartel de la Guardia Civil antes de decidir a qué casa van. Milena, de hecho, prasará a vivir con su abuela porque no quiere estar en su antigua casa.


La niña no fue al instituto de O Burgo el pasado martes. Una profesora, de hecho, declaró ante la Guardia Civil que la vio aquella mañana caminar en sentido contrario al centro escolar. Pero su madre no se enteró de la desaparición de su hija hasta que llegó a casa por la tarde después de trabajar. La niña no estaba en su habitación ni en ningún otro rincón de la vivienda, por lo que la mujer llamó a las amigas para ver si ellas sabían algo. Pero no tenían ni idea. Así que se fue directa al cuartel e interpuso una denuncia esa misma noche, pasadas la una de la madrugada.
Desde entonces, un equipo de Policía Judicial del instituto armado se puso a investigar la desaparición de la joven. Averiguaron que hacía días que hablaba de irse a La Coruña a hacerse un tatuaje. Desde el principio, los agentes barajaron con posibilidad más factible que la desaparición fue voluntaria, aunque no descartaron ninguna opción y sigueron manteniendo el nivel de alto riesgo establecido al principio de las pesquisas hasta que consiguieron localizar a la niña junto a sus amigos.

La joven, de 18 años, ha confirmado que se fue por su "propia voluntad" al tener "problemas familiares" que sus más allegados ya conocían
Los responsables de las diligencias prefieren tomar siempre estas medidas de prudencia dado que se trata de menores y siempre son más vulnerables a cualquier riesgo y a manipulaciones de personas mayores. Fuentes de la investigación explicaron que los padres de la chica están separados y que el día antes de la desaparición la niña discutió con su madre, con la que vivía en Culleredo.










:Aplauso:


































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jun 2017)

:Aplauso:








































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:




















































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jul 2017)

:









:Aplauso:









change.org

Petición al Ministro de Interior

*Implicar a todas las fuerzas y medios en la búsqueda de Francisca Cadenas Márquez*

Firma esta petición
*6.315 firmantes*
Aún *faltan 1.185 firmas* para alcanzar las 7.500



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jul 2017)

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el ACCESO al cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017, pero faltan los demás
*


Debajo lo ponemos EN IMÁGENES para facilitar la difusión































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:














ADEMÁS, DESDE OTRO ENFOQUE, NUEVO HILO:

*DESAPARECIDOS. Crímenes, secuestros, tráfico de órganos, tráfico de personas y otros*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:



























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*





















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Jul 2017)

ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:


























:Aplauso:


*Fallece un guardia civil DE 41 AÑOS durante la búsqueda del desaparecido Gabriel Santana. Los agentes hallan a Gabriel Santana bien de salud *

*D.E.P.*




Spoiler



Fallece un guardia civil durante la búsqueda del desaparecido Gabriel Santana
Los agentes hallan a Gabriel Santana bien de salud entre Tasartico y Güigüi, donde uno de ellos se sintió mal

Marcos Álvarez Morice 07.07.2017 | 04:20


Un guardia civil fallece durante la búsqueda de Gabriel Santana, el vecino de La Minilla, en la capital grancanaria, que estaba desaparecido desde el pasado viernes.

Gabriel Santana, de 36 años, fue localizado en perfecto estado de salud este jueves por agentes de la Guardia Civil, en el municipio grancanario de La Aldea.

Los miembros del instituto armado lo localizaron exactamente en el camino entre Tasartico y Güigüi, confirmaron fuentes de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Canarias.

Sin embargo, este servicio de los funcionarios tuvo un mal final. Uno de los agentes, de 41 años, que estaba en este operativo de búsqueda, comenzó a sentirse y sufrió una parada cardiorrespiratoria, señalaron fuentes próximas a este caso.

Al tiempo que se le realizaban las maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar, se desplazó al lugar un helicóptero medicalizado, que trasladó al afectado al Hospital Doctor Negrín. El agente falleció a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados.








ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (7 Jul 2017)

Después de 6 años, Marcello (con problemas de comunicación y desaparecido en Palermo) ha sido LOCALIZADO


----------



## rcobrador (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Helios_pc (10 Jul 2017)

Desaparecida en Torrevieja






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-jul-2017 at 19:41 ----------




rcobrador dijo:


> Después de 6 años, Marcello (con problemas de comunicación y desaparecido en Palermo) ha sido LOCALIZADO



Dicen que no es él

La prueba de ADN descarta que el joven hallado en Torrejón sea el italiano desaparecido | España | EL PAÍS
Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cometa (11 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Desaparecida en Torrevieja


----------



## Helios_pc (11 Jul 2017)

Cometa dijo:


> Helios_pc dijo:
> 
> 
> > Desaparecida en Torrevieja
> ...


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Jul 2017)

Fin al misterio del joven perdido en Torrejón: Marcello Volpe era Vladislav Utikal

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cometa (12 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Fin al misterio del joven perdido en Torrejón: Marcello Volpe era Vladislav Utikal
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Habrá que esperar que se confirme mediante ADN que es él. 
No entiendo que hiciesen viajar a la madre de Marcello Volpe para reconocerlo si el chico aparecido mide 1,88 y su hijo medía 1,75.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*










:




































RECORDAMOS

*Alertcops *

Aplicación para móviles: alertas de seguridad instantánea, notificadas a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (FFCCSE), que indican el tipo de alerta propia u observada, señalando la posición geográfica de forma automática.

AlertCops


-----


*Información y estadísticas oficiales sobre DESAPARECIDOS*


*En enero de 2017, hay 4164 DESAPARECIDOS en búsqueda activa en España*.


*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017, pero faltan los demás
*


*Aquí tenemos EN IMÁGENES el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 114 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 30 de junio de 2017*


*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 109 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 26 de mayo de 2017, pero faltan los demás, hasta 4164* 


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión. 

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*. POST en este mismo hilo: 3 entradas


*CARTEL ACTUAL DE QSD desaparecidos‏ @QSDglobal*







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Jul 2017)

ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (17 Jul 2017)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Jul 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Jul 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Jul 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jul 2017)

:





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Recostado (24 Jul 2017)

alguno de estos fue al que incineraron en lugar de Blesa, me juego un brazo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Helios_pc (25 Jul 2017)

Lleva días desaparecida






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:





















*URGENTE*

*Desaparece una adolescente de 13 años en el Parrizal de Beceite*





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*La adolescente desaparecida en Beceite ha sido hallada en Tarragona, a 40 kilómetros del lugar de la desaparición, y se encuentra en perfecto estado.*











ienso:


----------



## Bohemian (26 Jul 2017)

Canción que me pone los pelos de punta, dedicada a todos los desaparecidos: 

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:




*¡URGENTE!*











ienso:

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 08:09 ----------




Bohemian dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LETRA EN INGLÉS Y TRADUCCIÓN*


Spoiler



*Runaway Train*

Call you up in the middle of the night
Like a firefly without a light,
You were there like a blowtorch burning,
I was a key that could use a little turning.

So tired that I couldn't even sleep,
So many secrets I couldn't keep,
Promised myself I wouldn't weep,
One more promise I couldn't keep.

It seems no one can help me now,
I'm in too deep there's no way out,
This time I have really
led myself astray.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a one-way track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Can you help me remember how to smile,
Make it somehow all seem worth while?
How on earth did I get so jaded?
Life's mystery seems so dated.

I can go where no one else can go,
I know what no one else can know,
Here I am just drownin' in the rain
With a ticket for a runaway train.

Everything is cut and dry,
Day and night,
earth and sky,
Somehow I just don't believe it.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a oneway track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughin' at the rain,
A little out of touch, little insane,
It's just easier than dealing with the pain.

Runaway train never going back,
Wrong way on a oneway track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Runaway train never comin' back,
Runaway train tearin' up the track,
Runaway train burnin' in my veins,
Runaway...
but it always seems the same...





*Tren Desenfrenado*

Te llamo en medio de la noche,
Como una luciérnaga sin luz,
Estabas ahí como un soplete quemándose,
Yo era un llave que necesitaba ser girada.

Estaba tan cansado que no podía ni dormir,
Había muchos secretos que no podía mantener,
Me prometí a mi mismo que no lloraría,
Era una promesa más que no podía cumplir.

Parece que nadie me puede ayudar ahora,
Estoy demasiado en lo profundo,
No hay salida.
Esta vez realmente me dejé vencer.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Puedes ayudarme a recordar cómo sonreír?,
Haz algo para que parezca que todo tiene sentido,
Cómo llegué a estar tan saturado de la tierra?
El misterio de la vida parece disperso.

Pero yo puedo ir a donde nadie puede ir,
Yo sé lo que nadie sabe,
Aquí estoy ahogado en la lluvia,
Con un boleto para un tren fugitivo.

Y todo parece preciso,
Día y noche, tierra y cielo,
De alguna manera, simplemente no lo creo...

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Compré un boleto para un tren fugitivo,
Como un hombre que ríe bajo la lluvia,
Un poco loco, un poco insano,
Es más fácil que enfrentar el dolor.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresa,
Camino equivocado en una carretera de un solo sentido,
Parece que debería llegar a algún lado,
De alguna manera no estoy ni aquí ni allá.

Tren fugitivo, nunca regresando,
Tren fugitivo, rasgando la vía,
Tren fugitivo, quemándose en mis venas,
Yo huyo pero siempre parece lo mismo...




ESPELUZNANTE! Gracias.

La pongo en el post que abre el hilo.


ienso:


----------



## Helios_pc (27 Jul 2017)

Hallada muerta la niña desaparecida en Pizarra (Málaga) | España | EL PAÍS
D.E.P.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jul 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



ienso:


----------



## rush81 (27 Jul 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *D.E.P.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un crimen que solo merece la pena de muerte.


----------



## Arian (27 Jul 2017)

rush81 dijo:


> Un crimen que solo merece la pena de muerte.



Aún no se saben las causas pero sí, es raro...ha aparecido a 7km, desapareció en cuestión de segundos.., pobres padres, ellos ya están muertos en vida.


----------



## rush81 (27 Jul 2017)

Arian dijo:


> Aún no se saben las causas pero sí, es raro...ha aparecido a 7km, desapareció en cuestión de segundos.., pobres padres, ellos ya están muertos en vida.





Qué cojones pasa en la Costa del Sol?


----------



## JoTaladro (27 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Hallada muerta la niña desaparecida en Pizarra (Málaga) | España | EL PAÍS
> D.E.P.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Ha aparecido en la vía del tren a 7 km de distancia de donde desapareció.
¿Cómo se explica eso?
¿Se pondría a caminar la pobrecilla por la vía y la arrolló un tren?
Descanse en paz.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:



















*Lo de la niña, tal como lo cuentan es literalmente imposible (ver demostración aquí).*



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Jul 2017)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Ha aparecido en la vía del tren a 7 km de distancia de donde desapareció.
> ¿Cómo se explica eso?
> ¿Se pondría a caminar la pobrecilla por la vía y la arrolló un tren?
> Descanse en paz.



Lo he pensado también. Vale que un niño tiene energías, pero ¿7km?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ago 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ago 2017)

*Guardia Civil‏ Cuenta verificada 
@guardiacivil*


Este Hulk es especialista en encontrar personas desaparecidas.









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:





























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Ago 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ago 2017)

: :8: :





:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:





























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:




























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ago 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:








:Aplauso:


MCC-RECORDAMOS UNO DE LOS AVISOS QUE PUSIMOS EN ESTE HILO Y ALGUNAS INTERVENCIONES DE COFOREROS


Spoiler



RECORDAMOS UNO DE LOS AVISOS QUE PUSIMOS EN ESTE HILO

Recordamos...









MCC


Spoiler










*Sin noticias de Mercedes desde septiembre*



Denuncian la desaparición en Barcelona de una albojense de 31 años que residía en la ciudad condal
04/04/2017, 07:00

Nada se sabe de Mercedes Contreras Contreras desde, al menos, el pasado mes de septiembre de 2016. La desaparición de esta joven albojense fue denunciada recientemente en Barcelona según fuentes de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil, ciudad donde ahora residía tras haber pasado su infancia y gran parte de su juventud en Albox.

Transcurrido un tiempo desde la desaparición de Mercedes y ante la ausencia de comunicación alguna con familiares o allegados, su desaparición fue denunciada formalmente en la ciudad condal, dando comienzo a una búsqueda que por el momento ha resultado infructuosa.

Las mismas fuentes de la Benemérita señalan que por el momento no hay novedades sobre esta desaparición, que sigue ocupando el llamamiento de asociaciones de desaparecidos como ‘SOS Desaparecidos’, ‘Desaparecidos Aragón’ o ‘Inter-SOS’, la asociación de familiares de personas desaparecidas sin causa aparente. En el cartel difundido aparece una fotografía de la joven albojense de 31 años desaparecida y sus especificaciones físicas como su edad (31 años) y su altura (1,44 metros). Mercedes tiene el pelo moreno y ojos marrones.

El cartel de búsqueda “urgente” lanzado a las redes sociales por la asociación ‘SOS Desaparecidos’ no sólo se ha hecho visible en Cataluña, donde se le ha dado difusión utilizando fundamentalmente las redes sociales. Sus paisanos almerienses también se han hecho eco de esta alerta ayudando en la búsqueda y pidiendo la aportación de cualquier pista que pueda llevar hasta Mercedes mediante las nuevas tecnologías.

Contacto
Por el momento se desconocen las hipótesis que manejan las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado acerca de la desaparición de Mercedes Contreras Contreras. Lo que sí recuerdan sus antiguos vecinos albojenses es que era una joven conocida en la localidad hasta su marcha a la ciudad condal.

La Benemérita no ha confirmado si trabaja con una hipótesis de una desaparición voluntaria o derivada de algún suceso contra la voluntad de Mercedes, aunque la alerta se mantiene vigente en las asociaciones que dieron la voz de alarma. En todo caso, los carteles de búsqueda están acompañados de varios teléfonos a los que acudir en el caso de tener alguna pista sobre su paradero. Además del teléfono de Emergencias ‘112’ todo el que pueda aportar alguna información sobre Mercedes Contreras puede llamar al teléfono 642650775 o bien al 649952957. También puede ponerse en contacto en sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es con la mencionada asociación.

Almería, entre las primeras provincias en denuncias de desapariciones 
El ministro del Interior, Juan Ignacio Zoido, anunció recientemente ante la Comisión de Interior del Congreso de los Diputados la creación de un “Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos” que coordinará las actuaciones en estos casos. Según explicó Zoido, “a pesar de los avances realizados estos últimos años existe una demanda generalizada, entre otras cosas, de mejorar la colaboración entre cuerpos policiales y otros servicios públicos”. Zoido ha señalado que el Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos, que estará en marcha en los próximos meses, será el órgano responsable del control, gestión operativa y de calidad de la base nacional de Personas Desaparecidas y Restos Humanos sin Identificar.

En este sentido, ha manifestado que “la voluntad del Ministerio del Interior es que las Policías Autonómicas estén plenamente involucradas en el mismo ya que sólo así será posible una coordinación total en todo el territorio nacional”. Según los datos del Ejecutivo, Almería es la sexta provincia con más denuncias por desaparición (214) superada tan sólo por Málaga (253); Granada (268); Madrid (293); Barcelona (396) y Cádiz (588).











Bocanegra dijo:


> Quedaros con la estatura de Mercedes Contreras Contreras...
> 
> 1,44 cm
> 
> Llama la atención esa estatura.




Sí, hay varias cosas raras en esta desaparición: la que dices de la estatura es una; otra es la de una anciana con el mismo nombre y los mismos apellidos, que desapareció y se la encontró ahogada en un canal en Los Andes (creo recordar que tenía cerca de 90 años); no sé si esta chica sería familiar o no (inmigrante?). 





kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Yo cuando veo la pelicula de venganza de liam neeson, sobre todo la primera, muchas veces pienso, que no tendra de verdad eso, y muchas desapariciones son por trata de personas.




Efectivamente, *muchas desapariciones son por trata de personas*, pero en España todavía pensamos que la trata es solo sexual y de llegada, nada más lejos de la realidad.













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ago 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


























































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ago 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Ago 2017)

*URGENTE*








JBR


Spoiler



*Desaparecida una menor de Puertollano en Miguelturra*


Habría pernoctado en un bloque de pisos abandonado de Miguelturra acompañada de algunos amigos y podría estar preparando un viaje a Valencia

Jennifer Bueno Ruiz, una menor de 14 años de edad y natural de Puertollano, lleva desaparecida desde que el pasado viernes, a las 21:30 horas, escapó del Centro de Menores de Miguelturra. Su tía, Aloa, ha publicado en las redes sociales un mensaje pidiendo ayuda para encontrarla que está siendo muy compartido por lo que nuestro digital se ha puesto en contacto con ella.

Según esta fuente la menor “rubita y con ojos azules, de 1.46 de altura y entre 50 a 52 kilos de peso” habría pernoctado en un bloque de pisos abandonado de la localidad de Miguelturra acompañada de algunos amigos “y la guardia civil de la localidad ya ha emprendido su búsqueda” aunque se le ha visto por última vez en Carrión de Calatrava.

Por otra parte, su madre ha explicado a La Comarca que las últimas noticias indican que se ha estado cambiado de ropa por lo que es inútil informar de cómo iba vestida en el momento de su desaparición, y que ha conseguido el dinero suficiente para viajar hasta Valencia. “ha estado en Miguelturra durante este fin de semana donde ha tenido ayuda de un grupo de amigos. Algo le ha tenido que ocurrir en el centro de menores para que se haya escapado” concluye Rocío, la madre de la menor desaparecida.

Para cualquier tipo de información sobre la desaparecida pueden dirigirse al teléfono ------------------------------------ de la Policía Nacional (091) y Guardia Civil (062).





EDITO PARA PONER OTRA FOTO










ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (14 Ago 2017)

Localizan en Samil el cadáver del desaparecido hace doce días - Vigo - Atlántico Diario


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Ago 2017)

*rcobrador* o alguien que pase por aquí, quiera y pueda hacerlo (yo no voy a estar),

Si se confirma o se desmiente oficialmente (Asociaciones autorizadas, GC, PN, etc.) que el cadáver que se ha encontrado en alto grado de descomposición, flotando junto a la playa en Vigo, es el de Gonzalo Rodríguez, ¿podéis hacer el favor de ponerlo? Están realizando la autopsia y no parece que haya mucha seguridad. 

Más que nada, por si le llega a algún familiar. Gracias.


ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (14 Ago 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *rcobrador* o alguien que pase por aquí, quiera y pueda hacerlo (yo no voy a estar),
> 
> Si se confirma o se desmiente oficialmente (Asociaciones autorizadas, GC, PN, etc.) que el cadáver que se ha encontrado en alto grado de descomposición, flotando junto a la playa en Vigo, es el de Gonzalo Rodríguez, ¿podéis hacer el favor de ponerlo? Están realizando la autopsia y no parece que haya mucha seguridad.
> 
> ...



El análisis de las huellas del hombre encontrado ayer flotando en las aguas de Samil permite confirmar que se trata de Gonzalo Rodríguez.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (18 Ago 2017)

Up 


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Ago 2017)

*MUY URGENTE*








*JC*


Spoiler





*Julian Cadman, de siete años, desaparecido tras el atentado en Barcelona*


Julian Cadman, un niño australiano de siete años, ha desaparecido tras el ataque en Barcelona. El menor se encontraba con su madre paseando la Rambla cuando una furgoneta entró en la zona peatonal, arrollando a quienes paseaban por el centro y dejó al menos 13 víctimas mortales y un centenar de heridos.

Ha sido su abuelo, Tony Cadman, residente en Sídney, quien ha colgado en su cuenta de Facebook una foto del niño explicando que estaba desaparecido desde el momento del ataque. Su madre está ingresada en uno de los hospitales barceloneses en estado grave, aunque estable, según indica.


Varios medios internacionales se hacen eco de la noticia y explican que el padre del menor, Andrew Cadman, ha indicado que habló con su hijo unas horas antes de su desaparición y actualmente viaja a Barcelona para buscar a su hijo.

La ministra de exteriores australiana, Julie Bishop, asegura que cuatro australianos resultaron heridos durante el atentado y otro permanece desaparecido, aunque no ha dado datos sobre esta quinta persona.

“Condenamos estos brutales y cobardes ataques claramente diseñados para herir y afectar a los turistas que visitaban la zona de la Rambla”, ha sentenciado Bishop.













IF


Spoiler



*Continúa la búsqueda de la joven logroñesa de 15 años que desapareció la madrugada del sábado
*


Irene Forte, la joven menor de edad que desapareció de casa el pasado sábado 12 de agosto, continúa en paradero desconocido. La policía sigue investigando, pero aún no se ha dado con una pista fiable.

Parece ser que la joven se fue de casa por propia voluntad, pero según ha explicado su madre, Sandra Forte, «no dispone de dinero ni de documentación» y ha hecho un llamamiento a sus amigos y conocidos para que, en caso de que dispongan de alguna información relevante que pueda conducir a encontrarla, «llamen inmediatamente a la Policía Nacional o a la Guardia Civil».

La joven de 15 años tiene 1 metro 70 centímetros de altura, tiene complexión delgada, pelo rojizo y ojos color café. La familia seguía sin noticias de ella a última hora de la tarde de este jueves.










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Ago 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ago 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Helios_pc (20 Ago 2017)

Ha muerto el niño australiano o estaba muerto desde el principio
Identifiquen una nova víctima: el nen australià de set anys Julian Cadman
Niño australiano de 7 años Julian Cadman es una de las víctimas mortales del atentado en Barcelona


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Ago 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Ha muerto el niño australiano o estaba muerto desde el principio
> Identifiquen una nova víctima: el nen australià de set anys Julian Cadman
> Niño australiano de 7 años Julian Cadman es una de las víctimas mortales del atentado en Barcelona



Pues sí...

*D.E.P.*









Pues eso: GRACIAS POR LO QUE OS TOCA.


Sin embargo, disculpad, pero a mí no me salen las cuentas. En este momento, hay oficialmente 15 víctimas mortales en los atentados de Barcelona (incluyendo el dueño del coche, apuñalado) y dicen que se supo desde el principio que el niño australiano estaba entre las víctimas. Yo no lo veo en el recuento por nacionalidades ni en ningún sitio previo...


ienso:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 00:33 ----------







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (21 Ago 2017)

Hay cosas que no cuadran en este atentado. Los muertos no aparecen y desaparecen por arte de magia, ¿no?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ago 2017)

MUY URGENTE







*Vanesa Freitas Táboas fue vista por última vez el martes, 22 de agosto de 2017*.

*Desaparecida en Ponteareas, el día que se cumple un año de la desaparición de Diana Quer, a unos 100 km. de La Puebla de Caramiñal*



Spoiler




Una menor ha desaparecido en el municipio pontevedrés de Ponteareas en las últimas horas. Se trata de Vanesa Freitas Táboas, de 13 años de edad, alrededor de 1,60 metros de altura y unos 48 kilos.

Según ha informado SOS Desaparecidos a Europa Press, fue vista por última vez ayer, martes.

Vanesa tiene el pelo liso y castaño, el mismo color de sus ojos, y utiliza gafas graduadas de montura cuadrada.

La última que fue vista llevaba una camiseta blanca con dibujos de muñecos azules, un pantalón vaquero azul claro y una cazadora vaquera azul. Sus zapatillas eran de tela azul marino con punta blanca.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ago 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*La recuperación de los cuerpos está permitiendo estrechar el cerco sobre uno de los sospechosos de la desaparición del matrimonio
*


Spoiler



*La policía confirma a la familia que los restos óseos pertenecen al matrimonio de Guanarteme
*
Los familiares han agradecido la labor del cazador, el perro y la policía - Señalan que habían perdido la esperanza de encontrarlos vivos

Laprovincia.Es 23.08.2017

La policía ha confirmado este martes a la familia que los restos óseos encontrados en Temisas pertenecen al matrimonio de Guanarteme desaparecido en 2012. La familia ha dado las gracias al cazador, al perro y a la policía. Han asegurado que se encuentran bien ya que habían perdido la esperanza de encontrarlos vivos.

Las primeras inspecciones de los restos óseos encontrados el domingo en un barranco de Agüimes arrojan datos sobre el final que habrían encontrado Antonio Quesada Díaz y Ana María Artiles García.

En este momento, la causa más probable apunta a que murieron por un golpe en la cabeza.

Las pesquisas continúan, a la espera de poderse confirmar definitivamente la identidad de los cuerpos. Por otra parte, la recuperación de estos cuerpos está permitiendo estrechar el cerco sobre uno de los sospechosos de la desaparición del matrimonio.

















*AMPLIACIÓN
VFT*


Spoiler



UN CUENTO PREMIADO

Lo escribió cuando tenía 10 años; como le dieron el premio, se ha seguido leyendo en la radio y en diferentes actos en los años siguientes. 

Podría ser lo típico de muchos gallegos aficionados a las historias y leyendas de miedo sobre meigas, etc.; pero no se sabe si sabía o fastidiaba a alguien... 

Lo enlazo y lo resumo (sin el final), pero se entiende bien aunque no se sepa gallego.

*LA AUTORA, AHORA DESAPARECIDA
*

---------

----------


*EL CUENTO*



















*RESUMEN (sin el final)*

Una niña narra la historia de una maestra que llega al pueblo, en donde desaparecen muchos niños. Era muy bella, pero muy mala. Un día la niña decide seguir a la maestra, saliendo por la puerta de atrás. Ve como llega al bosque y se transforma en una bruja horrible. Allí ve los huesos de los niños desaparecidos y comprueba como la maestra-meiga utiliza las partes blandas para fabricarse potingues de belleza. 








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## rcobrador (26 Ago 2017)

*Hallan dos esqueletos humanos en el campo en Arenas y Mijas*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:


*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO‏ Cuenta verificada 
@sosdesaparecido
*

*En España se denuncia cada año más de 180 casos de secuestro parental y la consiguiente desaparición del menor.*










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2017)

:Aplauso:























MHL-PMP


Spoiler



*Localizan dentro del pantano de Susqueda el coche de los dos jóvenes del Maresme desaparecidos
*


Los submarinistas de los Bomberos de la Generalitat han localizado esta tarde sumergido en el pantano de Susqueda el vehículo de los jóvenes del Maresme desaparecidos desde el pasado jueves, cuando dijeron que pretendían hacer una excursión en kayak por el pantano, pero sin rastro de ellos. Los desaparecidos son Marc H. L., de 23 años y vecino de Premià de Mar, y Paula M.P, de 21 y de Arenys de Munt.

Ante el hallazgo de los Bomberos, sobre las 19:00 horas la unidad acuática de los Mossos d’Esquadra ha bajado a comprobar la matrícula del vehículo y se ha confirmado, a pesar de la mala visibilidad, que era el mismo con el que salió de vacaciones la pareja, pero sin ellos en el interior. El coche se ha localizado a unos 7 metros de profundidad cerca de la parte derecha de la presa y tenías la ventanas subidas.

Debido a que ya se estaba haciendo de noche y a la mala visibilidad, los trabajos de búsqueda se retomarán mañana por la mañana.

Durante todo el día han participado en la búsqueda una veintena de dotaciones entre Bomberos, con 9 dotaciones terrestres, dos embarcaciones con la unidad subacuática y el helicóptero con efectivos del GRAE y también efectivos de montaña, la unidad acuática, el helicóptero de los Mossos d’Esquadra, más familiares y voluntarios.













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2017)

*GC. MUY URGENTE*










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2017)

:























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Sep 2017)

PA-SectaGnosis


Spoiler



*El harén sexual de Gurdjieff: tiene 3 esposas y quiere 7 antes del Apocalipsis*

El líder de la secta de magia negra que captó a la española Patricia Aguilar convive con dos mujeres más. Tiene hijos con ellas. Está tratando de captar a una cuarta, otra joven española menor de edad. Así viven en Perú. 

Tiene tres esposas, tres mujeres con las que comparte su vida. Dice que quiere siete. Y que las tendrá antes de que se asome el Apocalipsis por el cercano horizonte. De hecho, según fuentes cercanas a la investigación del caso de Patricia, está tratando de captar a otra joven española. Es el príncipe Gurdjieff, también conocido como Félix Steven Manrique, un ciudadano peruano erigido a sí mismo como una suerte de nigromante. Apodado a sí mismo con el exótico nombre de Príncipe Gurdjieff, él es el captor de Patricia Aguilar. La joven ilicitana, que según cumplió en diciembre los 18 cogió un avión destino a Perú, convive con otras dos chicas, también ‘esposas’ del líder de la secta de magia negra.

“Ella siempre tenía en su cuarto una estrella de cinco puntas. Una pegada a la pared y la otra en la puerta del cuarto. Yo le preguntaba y ella me decía que era por protección. En realidad, no sabía a qué se refería. Luego, él le ha inducido a que ella crea en el fin del mundo y todas esas cosas. Aparte de eso, ella siempre tenía bajo la almohada una espada de madera y un collar con unas bolas grandes de color marrón. Todo esto me parecía bastante raro. A veces se ponía a escuchar audios que yo en realidad no entendía sobre la protección y el fin del mundo y todas esas cosas, pues”.


Son palabras desesperadas, los sentimientos de quienes rebuscan en los días pasados tratando de desentrañar por qué los suyos, aquellos que más querían, se fueron a una secta. Con el tiempo, sus respectivas familias se han aliado entre ellas para poder resolver la situación, para encontrar amparo legal y para encontrar consuelo las unas en las otras. Prueba de esa colaboración que ya están desarrollando entre sí es este texto. Las palabras del párrafo anterior son parte de un mensaje de voz que una de las familiares le envía a Noelia, la prima de Patricia Aguilar. Ella está investigando el caso hasta la saciedad para que la familia recupere a su hija perdida. Lo hace tras contactar con ella para compartir sus casos. Al conocerse, ahora comparten sus experiencias. En el texto superior, una nota de voz que una de las familias le manda a la prima de Patricia, se cuenta cómo era una de las jóvenes antes de irse a vivir con el líder sectario. Ya en la casa mostraba extraños comportamientos. Por ejemplo, las estrellas de cinco puntas en su habitación.

Se escuchan, se comprenden y se ayudan. Y ahora más todavía. Las familias de las otras dos chicas captadas por el sectario príncipe Gurdjieff ya han denunciado los hechos. Así es el harén del líder de la secta que ha captado a Patricia Aguilar.

El líder de Gnosis ha logrado juntar a tres mujeres en una misma casa y que se lleven a sus hijos con ellas. Una de ellas es Paola, que tiene 42 años y un hijo de nueve en común con el príncipe Gurdjieff. La segunda se llama Mayita, es bastante más joven que Paola y es su esposa oficial. Con ella tiene tres hijos. Luego llegó Patricia, que no bien alcanzaba la mayoría de edad se marchó a la secta en Perú, a convivir con los delirios de su captor.

De ese modo, y desde que ella llegó, viven todos juntos en la misma casa. También con los pequeños. Se trata, según datos recabados por la familia de Patricia Aguilar, de una vivienda en el centro de Lima. “Él siempre hablaba de que tenía que conseguir siete esposas. Eso se lo decía a otra chica que se salió de la secta y con la que yo he contactado para seguir investigando” relata Noelia, la prima de Patricia. Ha hecho todo lo imaginable para tratar de resctar a Patricia: se ha infiltrado en sectas como la de Patricia para aprender cómo funcionan, ha conocido a los padres de las otras chicas, ha dado con ex adeptos… Todo para que Patricia vuelva algún día a casa.

Mientras, Gurdjieff está encantado con su harén, con su pequeña familia de adeptas. Lo cierto es que, le gustaría que aumentase. De hecho, está trabajando en ello. Noelia lo ha comprobado por ella misma. Ha dado con otra chica española con la que el líder sectario que captó a su prima está contactando ahora. Noelia ha hablado con ella. Es una joven menor de edad. El príncipe Gurdjieff, realmente llamada Félix Steven Manrique, utiliza así su procedimiento habitual: establecer contacto desde muy pronto. “Así lo hizo también con Patricia”, cuenta Noelia. El líder sectario les dice que se vayan con él a vivir, que estarán en paz y armonía, ellos y los que estén por llegar para unirse a su harén hasta que se avecine el apocalipsis. 

Les dijo que se aislaran de los suyos y así lo hicieron las tres chicas. Ahora viven juntos en esa comunidad sectaria, pero hubo un momento en las chicas no sabían que Steven pretendía tener más esposas. Fue un familiar de una de ellas, de Paola, quien lo supo antes que nadie. “Me dijeron que él tenía otra pareja. Entonces le digo a Paola. ¿Tú sabes esto? Y ella me dio que sí, que lo sabía, y que inclusive la otra pareja también sabía que existía Paola. Las está manipulando muchísimo”.

Hace meses que las familias de Paola y Mayita no saben nada de ellas. “Tienen los teléfonos apagados. Cortaron la comunicación sin haber tenido problemas previos con su familia,los pequeños no están yendo al colegio, evitan que tengan contacto con otras personas”. A través de ellas, Noelia y la familia de Patricia Aguilar han sabido de las circunstancias en las que su pequeña se encuentra.

Algo que preocupa enormemente a las familias es el estado de los niños que están viviendo con el líder sectario y sus tres mujeres. Apenas salen de casa. Sus abuelos, los padres de las otras dos chicas captadas, no les han vuelto a ver. Tampoco están yendo al colegio.

Eso lo comprobaron cuando las familias de las adeptas fueron a los institutos de los pequeños. “Les llamaron desde el colegio porque no podían localizar a los padres. Decían que los niños no iban a clase desde hacía meses”. Al hablar con los profesores se dieron cuenta de lo que pasaba. Sus maestros no sabían tampoco dónde estaban los pequeños.Pidieron una nota certificada de que aquello estaba siendo así. Esa nota, a la que ha tenido acceso en exclusiva EL ESPAÑOL, dice así: “Se informa que la mencionada alumna no asiste a clases desde el mes de junio hasta la fecha y los familiares directos no informan sobre su destino. Se expide la presente constancia a petición de la interesada para los fines que crea conveniente”.

En esas circunstancias vive ahora Patricia Aguilar junto a su captor, las otras dos mujeres y sus hijos. Su familia en España, en contacto con las familias de las otras dos mujeres, no dejan de recibir información sobre el estado en que se encuentra su pequeña, la que voló hace unos meses desde Madrid para, aparentemente no volver jamás.

Cuentan desde Perú que la joven ilicitana no se encuentra en su mejor momento. “Patricia está muy delgada. La última vez que la vieron fue sobre el mes de junio”. Patricia, sin embargo, todavía no da el brazo a torcer. Uno de sus últimos mensajes en su cuenta de Twitter data del 19 de agosto. En él parecía realmente enojada. “Muchas gracias por el interés de la gente en mi vida personal, pero os podéis ir a la mierda o que os den por el c…”.










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P*





*D.E.P*










:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Sep 2017)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Sep 2017)

*ALERTA DESAPARECIDO‏
*
❎ DESACTIVADA 

Gracias una vez más a vuestra ayuda en la difusión






:Aplauso:

*Gracias por lo que os toca a los seguidores de este hilo, como me consta.
*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Sep 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Sep 2017)

*OTRAS IMÁGENES DE ESTE DESAPARECIDO*








ienso:


----------



## Helios_pc (10 Sep 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *OTRAS IMÁGENES DE ESTE DESAPARECIDO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D.E.P.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



















*MUY URGENTE*











Spoiler



*Crece la preocupación por María Molina, una chica de 15 años desaparecida hace una semana en Tarragona*

*La Guardia Civil ha difundido su imagen a través de las redes sociales, donde sus padres están lanzando llamamientos desesperados en busca de alguna pista sobre su hija*


Como cualquiera en su situación, David Molina y Montse Porta están muy angustiados. Cada día que pasa desde el pasado 6 de septiembre, cuando su hija María desapareció en Tarragona, esa sensación va en aumento. La familia, los padres y sus tres hijas, reside en el barrio tarraconense de Sant Pere i Sant Pau y llevan una semana utilizando todos los medios a su alcance, incluidas las redes sociales, para tratar de encontrar una pista que les ayude a dar con ella.

La Guardia Civil también ha compartido un cartel en sus perfiles en redes sociales solicitando que cualquiera que vea a la chica llame al 112, al 091 o al 062 y califica el llamamiento a la colaboración ciudadana como "muy urgente".

La familia no sabe exactamente cómo iba vestida María el día que desapareció, pero ha facilitado una descripción física de su hija. Mide 1,55 metros, tiene el cabello largo y moreno, ojos castaños y complexión física delgada.

En su perfil de Facebook, su padre, David Molina, pide a cualquiera que tenga información que la comparta. Especialmente se dirige a sus amigos, a los que pide que no oculten ninguna posible pista. "Y a ti, María, si ves esto, por favor, ni tu madre, ni tus hermanas, ni yo, ni familia y amigos nos merecemos esto. Solo pido que vuelvas, que volvamos a reírnos juntos, a jugar... Y sabes que te quiero más que a mi vida y te he dicho muchas veces que daría mi vida por ti".

El padre de María ha agradecido asimismo a través de este medio el cariño y la ayuda que está recibiendo por parte de todas las personas de su entorno.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Sep 2017)

*PATRICIA AGUILAR POVEDA HA VUELTO A DESAPARECER.

HAY UNA ORDEN INTERNACIONAL DE BÚSQUEDA DE DESAPARECIDA*










*DE LO QUE LLEVAMOS PUESTO RESPECTO A LA DESAPARICIÓN ANTERIOR, SELECCIONAMOS...*







PA-SectaGnosis
Decíamos en uno de los spoiler dedicados a la búsqueda de PA...

*El harén sexual de Gurdjieff: tiene 3 esposas y quiere 7 antes del Apocalipsis
*



Spoiler



*El harén sexual de Gurdjieff: tiene 3 esposas y quiere 7 antes del Apocalipsis*

El líder de la secta de magia negra que captó a la española Patricia Aguilar convive con dos mujeres más. Tiene hijos con ellas. Está tratando de captar a una cuarta, otra joven española menor de edad. Así viven en Perú. 

Tiene tres esposas, tres mujeres con las que comparte su vida. Dice que quiere siete. Y que las tendrá antes de que se asome el Apocalipsis por el cercano horizonte. De hecho, según fuentes cercanas a la investigación del caso de Patricia, está tratando de captar a otra joven española. Es el príncipe Gurdjieff, también conocido como Félix Steven Manrique, un ciudadano peruano erigido a sí mismo como una suerte de nigromante. Apodado a sí mismo con el exótico nombre de Príncipe Gurdjieff, él es el captor de Patricia Aguilar. La joven ilicitana, que según cumplió en diciembre los 18 cogió un avión destino a Perú, convive con otras dos chicas, también ‘esposas’ del líder de la secta de magia negra.

“Ella siempre tenía en su cuarto una estrella de cinco puntas. Una pegada a la pared y la otra en la puerta del cuarto. Yo le preguntaba y ella me decía que era por protección. En realidad, no sabía a qué se refería. Luego, él le ha inducido a que ella crea en el fin del mundo y todas esas cosas. Aparte de eso, ella siempre tenía bajo la almohada una espada de madera y un collar con unas bolas grandes de color marrón. Todo esto me parecía bastante raro. A veces se ponía a escuchar audios que yo en realidad no entendía sobre la protección y el fin del mundo y todas esas cosas, pues”.


Son palabras desesperadas, los sentimientos de quienes rebuscan en los días pasados tratando de desentrañar por qué los suyos, aquellos que más querían, se fueron a una secta. Con el tiempo, sus respectivas familias se han aliado entre ellas para poder resolver la situación, para encontrar amparo legal y para encontrar consuelo las unas en las otras. Prueba de esa colaboración que ya están desarrollando entre sí es este texto. Las palabras del párrafo anterior son parte de un mensaje de voz que una de las familiares le envía a Noelia, la prima de Patricia Aguilar. Ella está investigando el caso hasta la saciedad para que la familia recupere a su hija perdida. Lo hace tras contactar con ella para compartir sus casos. Al conocerse, ahora comparten sus experiencias. En el texto superior, una nota de voz que una de las familias le manda a la prima de Patricia, se cuenta cómo era una de las jóvenes antes de irse a vivir con el líder sectario. Ya en la casa mostraba extraños comportamientos. Por ejemplo, las estrellas de cinco puntas en su habitación.

Se escuchan, se comprenden y se ayudan. Y ahora más todavía. Las familias de las otras dos chicas captadas por el sectario príncipe Gurdjieff ya han denunciado los hechos. Así es el harén del líder de la secta que ha captado a Patricia Aguilar.

El líder de Gnosis ha logrado juntar a tres mujeres en una misma casa y que se lleven a sus hijos con ellas. Una de ellas es Paola, que tiene 42 años y un hijo de nueve en común con el príncipe Gurdjieff. La segunda se llama Mayita, es bastante más joven que Paola y es su esposa oficial. Con ella tiene tres hijos. Luego llegó Patricia, que no bien alcanzaba la mayoría de edad se marchó a la secta en Perú, a convivir con los delirios de su captor.

De ese modo, y desde que ella llegó, viven todos juntos en la misma casa. También con los pequeños. Se trata, según datos recabados por la familia de Patricia Aguilar, de una vivienda en el centro de Lima. “Él siempre hablaba de que tenía que conseguir siete esposas. Eso se lo decía a otra chica que se salió de la secta y con la que yo he contactado para seguir investigando” relata Noelia, la prima de Patricia. Ha hecho todo lo imaginable para tratar de resctar a Patricia: se ha infiltrado en sectas como la de Patricia para aprender cómo funcionan, ha conocido a los padres de las otras chicas, ha dado con ex adeptos… Todo para que Patricia vuelva algún día a casa.

Mientras, Gurdjieff está encantado con su harén, con su pequeña familia de adeptas. Lo cierto es que, le gustaría que aumentase. De hecho, está trabajando en ello. Noelia lo ha comprobado por ella misma. Ha dado con otra chica española con la que el líder sectario que captó a su prima está contactando ahora. Noelia ha hablado con ella. Es una joven menor de edad. El príncipe Gurdjieff, realmente llamada Félix Steven Manrique, utiliza así su procedimiento habitual: establecer contacto desde muy pronto. “Así lo hizo también con Patricia”, cuenta Noelia. El líder sectario les dice que se vayan con él a vivir, que estarán en paz y armonía, ellos y los que estén por llegar para unirse a su harén hasta que se avecine el apocalipsis. 

Les dijo que se aislaran de los suyos y así lo hicieron las tres chicas. Ahora viven juntos en esa comunidad sectaria, pero hubo un momento en las chicas no sabían que Steven pretendía tener más esposas. Fue un familiar de una de ellas, de Paola, quien lo supo antes que nadie. “Me dijeron que él tenía otra pareja. Entonces le digo a Paola. ¿Tú sabes esto? Y ella me dio que sí, que lo sabía, y que inclusive la otra pareja también sabía que existía Paola. Las está manipulando muchísimo”.

Hace meses que las familias de Paola y Mayita no saben nada de ellas. “Tienen los teléfonos apagados. Cortaron la comunicación sin haber tenido problemas previos con su familia,los pequeños no están yendo al colegio, evitan que tengan contacto con otras personas”. A través de ellas, Noelia y la familia de Patricia Aguilar han sabido de las circunstancias en las que su pequeña se encuentra.

Algo que preocupa enormemente a las familias es el estado de los niños que están viviendo con el líder sectario y sus tres mujeres. Apenas salen de casa. Sus abuelos, los padres de las otras dos chicas captadas, no les han vuelto a ver. Tampoco están yendo al colegio.

Eso lo comprobaron cuando las familias de las adeptas fueron a los institutos de los pequeños. “Les llamaron desde el colegio porque no podían localizar a los padres. Decían que los niños no iban a clase desde hacía meses”. Al hablar con los profesores se dieron cuenta de lo que pasaba. Sus maestros no sabían tampoco dónde estaban los pequeños.Pidieron una nota certificada de que aquello estaba siendo así. Esa nota, a la que ha tenido acceso en exclusiva EL ESPAÑOL, dice así: “Se informa que la mencionada alumna no asiste a clases desde el mes de junio hasta la fecha y los familiares directos no informan sobre su destino. Se expide la presente constancia a petición de la interesada para los fines que crea conveniente”.

En esas circunstancias vive ahora Patricia Aguilar junto a su captor, las otras dos mujeres y sus hijos. Su familia en España, en contacto con las familias de las otras dos mujeres, no dejan de recibir información sobre el estado en que se encuentra su pequeña, la que voló hace unos meses desde Madrid para, aparentemente no volver jamás.

Cuentan desde Perú que la joven ilicitana no se encuentra en su mejor momento. “Patricia está muy delgada. La última vez que la vieron fue sobre el mes de junio”. Patricia, sin embargo, todavía no da el brazo a torcer. Uno de sus últimos mensajes en su cuenta de Twitter data del 19 de agosto. En él parecía realmente enojada. “Muchas gracias por el interés de la gente en mi vida personal, pero os podéis ir a la mierda o que os den por el c…”.







ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Sep 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Oct 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:







:




























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Oct 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:




























*Vuelve «Quién sabe dónde»: los casos que más marcaron a Paco Lobatón*

El mítico periodista recupera para TVE el programa dedicado a la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas






ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (10 Oct 2017)

Up!!


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Oct 2017)

*Llamamiento para encontrar a los familiares de un fallecido *
















*Localizan en Jimena (Cádiz) una persona desaparecida en Francia en el año 2015*



Spoiler





*Localizan en Jimena (Cádiz) una persona desaparecida en Francia en el año 2015*

...

Localizan en Jimena (Cádiz) una persona desaparecida en Francia en el año 2015

Además, de las gestiones practicadas con la gendarmería francesa, a través del Centro de coordinación Policial de Hendaya, se obtuvo que esta persona se fugó de un centro psiquiátrico en Francia en el año 2015 y desde entonces sus familiares no han cesado en la búsqueda.
























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Oct 2017)

*Aquí se puede ver el listado con NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS, EDAD, LUGAR... y el cartel de búsqueda de 119 DESAPARECIDOS, actualizado a 16 de septiembre de 2017, pero faltan los demás*


*Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA. Acceso directo al pdf*


*SELECCIÓN DE DATOS sobre DESAPARECIDOS, en imágenes para facilitar enlaces y difusión. 

Ministerio del Interior. INFORME de enero de 2017 SOBRE PERSONAS DESAPARECIDAS EN ESPAÑA*. POST en este mismo hilo: 3 entradas



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Nov 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Nov 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

Hallan en el pantano del Aguascebas el cadáver del agricultor desaparecido en Villacarrillo



Spoiler



La Guardia Civil había centrado la búsqueda en el pantano tras aparecer su coche estacionado junto a él

El cádaver de Pedro Mora Mora, agricultor de 49 años, vecino de Villacarrillo, desaparecido el pasado día 26 de diciembre, ha sido hallado en el pantano del Aguascebas por el grupo especial de actividades subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil. Los agentes han centrado hoy su búsqueda en el embalse, dado que el vehículo de este villacarrillense estaba estacionado junto al mismo. Durante el primer día, el rastreo se centró en sus fincas de olivares y en otras zonas del municipio, pero el aviso de unos cazadores sobre el paradero del coche ha propiciado la intervención de los buzos, quienes después de varias horas de actividad han encontrado el cuerpo sin vida en el interior del pantano. 

La familia está consternada por los hechos. Pedro Mora, según aclara un portavoz era una persona afable, sin problemas económicos, hogareña y muy querida en su pueblo. Una de sus familiares, consultado por ABC, no se explica la razón por la que desapareció y, menos aún, que haya sido hallado en el interior del embalse. Aparentemente, ha muerto ahogado, si bien en las próximas horas se la practicará la autopsia. El suceso, una vez desactivado el dispositivo de búsqueda, está en manos de la policía judicial de la Guardia Civil, que instruye las diligencias. 

En la búsqueda de Pedro Mora han participado decenas de personas, entre agentes, familiares y amigos. Incluido el alcalde de Villacarrillo, Pedro Miralles, alarmado desde el primer momento por la desaparición de un hombre de costumbres ordenadas. De ahí la rapidez con la que se inició el rastreo el pasado domingo. 




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Nov 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:




























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (6 Dic 2017)

Me resulta curioso que no se ponga la raza, cuando a la vista esta los que no son españoles.

Me alegra los que aparecen y que penica los que no, debe ser una tortura para la familia no saber nada de lo que les ha pasado.

Este ultimo de donde es?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:






















Anne B. dijo:


> Me resulta curioso que no se ponga la raza, cuando a la vista esta los que no son españoles.
> 
> Me alegra los que aparecen y que penica los que no, debe ser una tortura para la familia no saber nada de lo que les ha pasado.
> 
> Este ultimo de donde es?




Pues sí, es una verdadera lacra social, una tragedia permanente; pero no hay mucho interés mientras no lo muevan las televisiones (que lo suelen mover "por temporadas", en plan morbo o creo yo que bajo cobro, aunque sea en especie, anuncios o lo que sea). Una pena.

"No se dice" de donde es este último (al que te refieres), como otros (normalmente extranjeros) de los que no se quiere indicar su origen; ahí habría tema para analizar, pero bueno, bastante desgracia es que desaparezcan.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Dic 2017)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:









El novio de Adela también está desaparecido


Spoiler



Móviles rotos, cartas de amor, amenazas... así vivía la joven Adela antes de desaparecer

Los padres encuentran misivas en el cuarto de la niña en las que se refleja que su novio, con el que estaba desde septiembre, le confiesa su intención de casarse con ella y huir juntos

Sus padres llegaron esta martes a las 16 horas a casa tras patearse la población vecina de Palma del Condado durante toda la mañana en busca de alguna pista que les ayudara a dar con el paradero de su hija. María Adela Rodríguez Escala había desaparecido 48 horas antes del domicilio familiar, en Niebla (Huelva), y la información que la situaba en el mencionado pueblo había resultado ser una falsa alarma. De ahí que tanto Javier como Adela regresaran a su hogar destrozados. Ambos tratan de localizar desesperadamente a la niña de 16 años por su cuenta, llamando la atención de los medios, a través de las redes sociales y aceptando toda la ayuda que le ofrecen familiares y amigos.

En paralelo, la Guardia Civil mantiene activo el protocolo de búsqueda de menores que puso en marcha nada más recibir la denuncia que interpuso Javier la mañana del pasado domingo, después de que Adela se percatara de que su hija había desaparecido. La madre trató de acceder a la habitación de la chica a primera hora, pero ésta estaba atrancada, por lo que llamó a su marido y entre ambos forzaron la entrada. Una vez dentro, confirmaron que la niña no estaba y se fueron directos a denunciar la desaparición ante el cuartel del instituto armado.

Tanto Javier como Adela están plenamente convencidos de que a la menor se la ha llevado el novio de 22 años con el que salía desde el pasado 13 de septiembre, un chico de la vecina localidad de Villalba del Alcor (Huelva) al que conoció porque era amigo de su anterior pareja. El muchacho, que se dedica a arreglar pistolas de aire comprimido con las que juega al 'paintball' en el bosque, no era de la pandilla de la joven. La madre ha encontrado cuatro cartas de amor que él le escribió a ella en las que el chaval le hablaba de marcharse los dos juntos. En ninguna de las misivas, según explica Javier, hay pistas expresas de dónde han podido ir ambos, pero sí queda claro que él le indicaba sus intenciones de marcharse fuera. "No sé cómo ni cuándo ni dónde iremos", le subrayó el chico en una de las cartas, halladas en una de las mochilas de Adela.

El padre tiene claro que todo ha sido "planificado". De hecho, constata, la niña se ha llevado su DNI e incluso la tarjeta sanitaria que guardaba su madre, además de entre 1.200 y 1.300 euros que los progenitores echan en falta. Sin embargo, no se ha llevado ropa alguna más allá de la puesta y de un bolso de mano, según entiende su madre, que no ha echado de menos prenda alguna. La chica salió del hogar con unas mallas vaqueras, una cazadora de cuero negra con cremalleras de plata y unas zapatillas rosas y azules.

Javier asegura que su mujer llamó al padre del chico para ver si sabía algo y que éste le respondió "con malos modos". En concreto, asegura, le dijo "que no volviera a molestarle". Luego, Adela, revela su marido, contactó con la madre del chaval, que aunque le contestó con formas correctas tampoco le desveló nada relevante. *La Guardia Civil sí ha hablado con los cuatro, tanto con Javier y Adela como con los padres del chico también desaparecido*. Sin embargo, los investigadores de la Policía Judicial del instituto armado no informan de dato alguno de estas entrevistas, dado que forman parte de las diligencias que aún se mantienen abiertas con el fin de esclarecer el paradero de ambos desaparecidos.

Javier sí explica que la madre del chaval, en la mencionada conversación que mantuvo con su mujer, le echó la culpa de lo sucedido tanto a él como a su esposa, a los que considera culpables por tener "malmirada" a su hija en casa. El propio padre confiesa que, aunque la actitud de su niña cambió de golpe cuando comenzó a salir con el chico de Villalba, la pequeña había tenido problemas previos en el anterior instituto al que iba. La chica se empeñó en irse del centro escolar de Niebla al de Valverde del Camino tras hacerse varias amigas de este último durante unas clases extraescolares a las que iba. Ante las presiones de su hija, los padres cedieron, la cambiaron y la internaron en una residencia aneja al instituto.

Sin embargo, la niña "infringió las normas" de esta última instalación, como explican sus padres, y el director les recomendó que volvieran a meterla en su anterior centro. Javier y Adela hicieron caso al consejo, su pequeña regresó a su antiguo instituto y la cosa comenzó a mejorar. "Todo volvía a ir bien hasta que conoció a este chico", recuerda el padre de la menor. Hasta ese momento, había discusiones, pero nunca iban a más, explica Javier, quien añade que tanto él como su mujer castigaban de vez en cuando a su hija y ahí se acababa el conflicto. No fue hasta que comenzó a salir con el muchacho de Villalba cuando la niña empezó a amenazar con marcharse de casa.

Los padres le mostraron entonces abiertamente a su hija que no aprobaban su relación con el novio, pero la joven se empeñó en seguir adelante con él, con quien incluso tenía planes de boda a pesar de llevar juntos solo desde septiembre. La tensión entre padres e hija se fue haciendo cada vez más evidente hasta que la madre tuvo una fuerte discusión con la niña a cuenta del teléfono móvil. La hoy desaparecida terminó destrozando el terminal arrojándolo contra el suelo. "Incluso rompió la tarjeta a mordiscos", recuerda el padre.

Días después, el chico de Villalba le regaló otro celular. El padre lo descubrió y en esta ocasión fue él quien destruyó el aparato. Al poco tiempo, el novio repitió la operación y le entregó un nuevo móvil. Javier y Adela volvieron a sorprender a la menor y esta vez se quedaron el terminal, que aún mantienen guardado en un cajón. No se lo han dado todavía a la Guardia Civil, explica el padre, debido a que su hija lo formateó antes de entregárselo a sus padres y, por lo tanto, no contiene ningún dato que pueda ayudar al avance de las pesquisas, al menos a entender de los progenitores.

La Guardia Civil de la Comandancia de Huelva está tomando declaración al entorno de ambos desaparecidos con el fin de averiguar alguna pista sobre el paradero de los chicos. Los padres, que han pedido la colaboración ciudadana, están en continuo contacto con los investigadores, aunque estos últimos mantienen las diligencias abiertas y no reportan a los progenitores.

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Dic 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:



Spoiler



*Fue localizada ayer por un vigilante de Transportes Metropolitanos de Barcelona (TMB), han informado los Mossos d'Esquadra
*









:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Dic 2017)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2017)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:



















Diana Quer

No encontramos cartel de "Alerta desactivada" en ningún servicio de emergencia ni en asociaciones de desaparecidos.

De momento, valga como reseña un escrito de Paco Lobatón (QSD) en su facebook.








ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Ene 2018)

En paradero desconocido desde el día 30 de Diciembre... 



Denuncian el secuestro de dos menores de Granada por su padre

Por lo que dice aquí, los niños estarían acompañados por el padre y su actual pareja.

Buscan a dos menores desaparecidos en Granada


El padre, un policía expulsado del cuerpo con numerosos antecedentes.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ene 2018)

ÚLTIMA HORA | Localizada sana y salva la persona desaparecida este domingo en Puente Genil






:Aplauso:







:













Bocanegra dijo:


> En paradero desconocido desde el día 30 de Diciembre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ienso:


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Ene 2018)

Menudo personaje....así vacila a la madre en Facebook...






Fuente: Twitter

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 23:51 ----------

Como una chota...o no...
Estas palabras son de Manuel Lebron González. La polis griega según Platón y seguidores, decían que hacían al ser humano más completo, con mayor raciocinio.Esa era la doctrina principal en la época, sin embargo, Protágoras, individualista per se, ins


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Ene 2018)

Pues sí, pero lo de los niños es que clama al cielo. Y, como siempre, tras el drama hay muchísimos afectados silenciosos. Es horrible y queman tantos casos al más pintado.

Por otra parte, tantos siglos después y todavía tenemos mucho que aprender de Platón. Aunque esté muy manida la "escena" de la caverna y las sombras, está de rigurosa actualidad su efecto en "las pantallas"; en los desaparecidos tenemos un ejemplo clarísimo. Increíble!


ienso:


----------



## Saluter (2 Ene 2018)

Me gustaría saber los que han aparecido, donde estaban. Y a los que han encontrado sin vida, saber en que circunstancias. Así tendríamos una idea de por qué suceden estas cosas.
Muy buen trabajo el creador del hilo, mis felicitaciones y gracias por su dedicación e interés.
Este hilo bien arriba.

Tendrían que hacer en televisión un programama sobre desaparecidos como el que había hace años presentado por Paco Lobatón "Quien sabe donde". Era un programa que ayudaba mucho a difundir imágenes sobre desaparecidos para promover la colaboración ciudadana. Yo creo que un program así es capital y necesario. Me parece inmoral que no haya un programa sobre desaparecidos para promover la colaboración y difundir la información.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:






























Slaughter dijo:


> Me gustaría saber los que han aparecido, donde estaban. Y a los que han encontrado sin vida, saber en que circunstancias. Así tendríamos una idea de por qué suceden estas cosas.
> Muy buen trabajo el creador del hilo, mis felicitaciones y gracias por su dedicación e interés.
> Este hilo bien arriba.
> 
> Tendrían que hacer en televisión un programama sobre desaparecidos como el que había hace años presentado por Paco Lobatón "Quien sabe donde". Era un programa que ayudaba mucho a difundir imágenes sobre desaparecidos para promover la colaboración ciudadana. Yo creo que un program así es capital y necesario. Me parece inmoral que no haya un programa sobre desaparecidos para promover la colaboración y difundir la información.




Estoy de acuerdo en que sería de mucho interés publicar los resultados y las circunstancias, pero nos chocamos con la intimidad y que las víctimas puedan quedar marcadas (más todavía). Algunos pensamos en si sería conveniente "novelarlo sin dar identidades ni detalles identificativos" y en ello estamos.

La verdad es que el objetivo de este hilo es ofrecer un apoyo para llegar al mayor número posible de personas que puedan colaborar. Y, sinceramente, con altibajos, creo que está siendo bastante efectivo; aunque, en apariencia, públicamente no se refleje en el propio foro, excepto en las visitas y en vuestras aportaciones. Aprovecho para dar las gracias a todos.

Por otra parte, sobre lo que dices respecto a que "tendrían que hacer en televisión un programa sobre desaparecidos como el que había hace años presentado por Paco Lobatón _Quién sabe dónde_"; SE VA A HACER. 

Nos consta que *en TVE, próximamente, Paco Lobatón presentará el programa DESAPARECIDOS*, empezando por el caso *Paco Molina*, que desapareció en Córdoba hace dos años y medio, cuando tenía 16 años.















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2018)

:


ALERTA INTERNACIONAL








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:




*El ‘gurú’ de Patricia busca más españolas*



Spoiler



Ella también iba a convertirse en otra de las esposas del Príncipe Gurdjieff y repoblar el mundo con él tras el apocalipsis. La Ertzaintza ha averiguado que Félix Steven Manrique, líder de un grupo gnóstico, intentó “reclutar”por internet a otra chica española, de 16 años, que vive en Guipúzcoa. Lo hizo, según la investigación, usando como gancho a la joven alicantina Patricia Aguilar, que se fue con él hace un año. En octubre, varios agentes se entrevistaron con la chica y sus padres. Luego, informaron de sus pesquisas a la Fiscalía de Menores.






ienso:


----------



## Saluter (9 Ene 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta y por la información tan completa. La verdad que ese programa de "Desaparecidos" que Paco Lobatón va ha hacer, puede servir de mucho para difundir información que pueda facilitar el hallazgo de estas personas y para informarnos de una realidad que está sucediendo en este país.


----------



## agualparo (9 Ene 2018)

Gracias por la información. Aunque estos desaparecidos sigan en su exilio.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Ene 2018)

*MUY URGENTE*










Spoiler



*Buscan una chica de 15 años desaparecida en Plasencia. El 112 de Emergencias en Extremadura da la voz de alarma*

Se llama Estela del Carmen Muñoz Morro y la alarma la acaba de dar el 112 de Extremadura. Está desaparecida y se pide la colaboración ciudadana para hallarla. Tiene 15 años, mide 165 centímetros, tiene complexión atlética y pesa unos 60 kilos. Es de constitución delgada o muy delgada.

De pelo rubio largo vestía pantalón verde caqui la última vez que fue vista, zapatillas reebok blancas, suéter gris y cazadora de capucha de color mostaza.

Cualquier información al respecto se solicita ayuda *llamando al 112 o si se encuentra fuera de Extremadura al 924 333060*.




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Ene 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Saluter (10 Ene 2018)

Joooderr si ha desaparecido gente esta semana :8:!!!! Y casi todos de Sevilla y Andalucia. ¿Que hay por allí, alguna mafia? Que pena.
De todas maneras para año nuevo siempre desaparece alguien. Ojalá los encuentren muy pronto.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:














Slaughter dijo:


> Joooderr si ha desaparecido gente esta semana :8:!!!! Y casi todos de Sevilla y Andalucia. ¿Que hay por allí, alguna mafia? Que pena.
> De todas maneras para año nuevo siempre desaparece alguien. Ojalá los encuentren muy pronto.




Ya ves que ha aparecido una de ellas. Algo es algo.

Yo tengo la sensación de que desaparecen de forma concentrada geográficamente, por zonas y por tiempos. No sé si se deberá al contagio (en las desapariciones voluntarias) o a que los mafiosos y criminales de todo tipo o tienen sus guaridas estables y/o se mueven a zonas en las que aprovechan la estancia. Durante el verano señalaba un coforero cómo destacaba la costa valenciana en desapariciones. Sería otro asunto interesante para estudiarlo en profundidad.



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ene 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Spoiler




*Encuentran muerto al vecino de Paradas desaparecido el domingo*

El cadáver de Manuel Ángel Muñoz ha aparecido en un campo en los alrededores de la localidad.

El vecino de Paradas de 45 años Manuel Ángel Muñoz, cuya desaparición fue denunciada el pasado domingo, ha sido encontrado muerto este viernes en un campo en los alrededores de la localidad.

Fuentes policiales han confirmado el hallazgo del cadáver, que se ha producido poco antes de las doce del mediodía en unos terrenos cerca del acceso a la autopista A-92, dentro del término municipal de Paradas.

El juez de guardia se ha desplazado a la zona para proceder al levantamiento del cadáver y las causas de la muerte aún no han trascendido.










:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Ene 2018)

:Aplauso:



*MUY URGENTE*



























*Una niña de cuatro años, que desapareció hace ocho meses en Inglaterra, ha sido encontrada en España con su madre, que sufre de esquizofrenia, gracias a la colaboración de todos y a la búsqueda por parte de los agentes españoles, la policía británica y el personal del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores.*
:Aplauso:


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (21 Ene 2018)

Subiendo el hilo.


----------



## fuckencia (24 Ene 2018)

hola 

no se si habéis visto que empezó de nuevo el "quien sabe dónde"

estoy viendo el indignante caso de una cría de 14 años , Caroline , de la cual nunca oi hablar .
se queja la familia ,y con razón ,de que hay desparecidos de primera , segunda y tercera categoría..

por lo que parece podría tratarse de un homicidio con ocultación de cadaver , pero en ningíun momento los mosso investigaron su desaparición .
no recabaron pruebas , visitaron la vivienda ni nada...

estoy muy indignada la verdad .
es verdad que la cría estaba metida en ambientes conflictivos , pero no deja de ser una menor , joder

edito para añadir enlace
Sin rastro de la niña Caroline, desaparecida en Sabadell en 2015


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Feb 2018)

ienso:


----------



## fuckencia (3 Mar 2018)

Tres mujeres desaparecen sin dejar rastro en Asturias - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

tres mujeres , una ya la habéis puesto, es la chica de Navia.

otra en Gijón y otra de Avilés.

a esta última la conozco y no responde en principio ni a una huida ni a un suicidio ..

no se si se pueden poner fotos de RRSS de las que comparte la familia .
ya me decís y las comparto

---------- Post added 03-mar-2018 at 21:39 ----------








la de Gijón .











la de Avilés


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Mar 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


































*fuckencia*

Sobre poner fotos de RRSS de las que comparte la familia, cada uno podemos hacer lo que creamos mejor; siempre que se tenga seguridad, yo creo que vienen bien hasta que se resuelva la situación; una vez resuelta, por respetar la intimidad en ciertos casos, creo que es bueno editar y borrarlas. 

Gracias por participar en este hilo; últimamente no tengo tiempo para atenderlo. Un saludo.


ienso:


----------



## la barquera (10 Mar 2018)

¿Qué podríamos aportar sobre ''DESAPARECIDOS'' en extranias circunstancias de los que JAMÁS se dan noticias ni alertas?

Me consta que en determinadas ocasiones, la ''desaparición'' y-o muerte de algunas personas es deliberadamente ''¿PREPARADA?'' y SILENCIADA por ámbitos interesados de poder.

La consigna es *''HAY QUE OLVIDAR!!!''.[/B ]. . .

¿Por ''decreto''?
¿Por mandato superior de mafias con demasiado poder?



el barco de papel


.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Mar 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



Spoiler



Aunque nos parece una acción demasiado torpe, esta es la info...

*Según las primeras informaciones, la mujer, sintiéndose acorralada, habría viajado en la mañana de este domingo hacia el lugar donde ocultó el cuerpo de Gabriel, en el interior de un pozo, y rescatado el cuerpo con la intención de cambiarlo de lugar. Poco después era detenida por la Guardia Civil.*


Hallado el cadáver del pequeño Gabriel Cruz

Detenida la pareja del padre del pequeño Gabriel Cruz mientras trasladaba su cadáver en el maletero de un coche

La Guardia Civil ha localizado en la mañana de este domingo el cadáver del pequeño Gabriel Cruz en el portamaletas del vehículo de la novia de su padre, que había acudido esta mañana a un pozo de donde había rescatado el cuerpo para cambiarlo de lugar
La mujer ha sido detenida en la mañana de este domingo por un dispositivo de la Guardia Civil que la venía sometiendo a una estrecha vigilancia como principal sospechosa de la desaparición del pequeño en la localidad de Níjar, en Almería, el pasado 28 de febrero. 

Esta mujer, pareja sentimental del padre de Gabriel, fue interrogada por los agentes de la benemérita que sospecharon de ella tras encontrar la camiseta del niño en un lugar que ya había sido inspeccionado con anterioridad. 

*Según las primeras informaciones, la mujer, sintiéndose acorralada, habría viajado en la mañana de este domingo hacia el lugar donde ocultó el cuerpo de Gabriel, en el interior de un pozo, y rescatado el cuerpo con la intención de cambiarlo de lugar. Poco después era detenida por la Guardia Civil.*











:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Mar 2018)

:Aplauso:








:









































ienso:

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 23:18 ----------







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Mar 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2018)

:Aplauso:


























ienso:


----------



## la barquera (24 Mar 2018)

Espero que este artículo sobre otros desaparecidos no sobre en el hilo.

La ''DESAPARICIÓN'', en demasiadas ocasiones, tiene autores y culpables con nombres y apellidos.

(Si es inoportuno, no necesitáis más que hacérmelo saber lo borraré.)


- Víctimas represión de Argentina: Las Abuelas de Plaza de Mayo reclaman


.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Mar 2018)

la barquera dijo:


> Espero que este artículo sobre otros desaparecidos no sobre en el hilo.
> 
> La ''DESAPARICIÓN'', en demasiadas ocasiones, tiene autores y culpables con nombres y apellidos.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que siempre es oportuno señalar asuntos sobre de desaparecidos; también en este caso. 

Pero no puedo evitar el rechazo por la tal Hebe de Bonafini, amiga y beneficiaria de los de ETA.

En todo caso, gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Abr 2018)

:Aplauso:







































La causa de la desaparición de Caroline del Valle se reabre 

Prórroga de 18 meses para encontrar a Caroline del Valle, desaparecida con 14 años




Spoiler












*Prórroga de 18 meses para encontrar a Caroline del Valle, desaparecida con 14 años*

La causa de la desaparición de esta adolescente se reabre temporalmente para acabar con la angustia de la familia

Para los Mossos d'Esquadra se ha convertido en una madeja dolorosa que no pueden desenredar

El juzgado de instrucción número 2 de Barcelona ha reabierto el caso de la desaparición de Caroline del Valle, una adolescente de 14 años que se esfumó una madrugada, la del sábado 14 al domingo 15 de marzo del 2015, frente a una discoteca de la Zona Hermética de Sabadell. Horas antes su madre Isabel le había dicho: "Hasta luego, hija. Te quiero". Tres años más tarde, sigue recordando esta frase porque fue la última vez que habló con ella. La investigación policial, a cargo de la Unitat Central de Persones Desaparegudes de los Mossos d’Esquadra , encalló y el juez, al ver cómo la causa se enfriaba sin que apareciera ninguna pista, decidió archivarla provisionalmente. Hace pocas semana, sin embargo, a petición de la familia, se ha reabierto por un periodo de un año y medio. 18 meses para encontrar a Caroline.

14 de marzo del 2015

Caroline del Valle, una adolescente que vive con sus padres y un hermano pequeño en un octavo piso de un edificio de la Zona Franca de Barcelona, engaña a su madre, Isabel, para salir de fiesta con amigas de una pandilla nueva. La chica ha cambiado desde que ha entrado en el instituto IES Montjuïc. De pequeña había sido "muy miedosa", recuerda Isabel. Cuando sonaba el timbre y en casa no esperaban visita, Caroline se negaba a abrir sola la puerta. Pero ahora ha dejado de vestir como una niña y ya no echa las tardes jugando en los aledaños de la plaza Cerdà. Hace semanas que se mueve por centros comerciales, como el Splau o tiendas como la de Apple en la plaza de Catalunya, para buscar wifi gratis. Encaja dentro de la tribu urbana llamada 'swaggers' y en su nuevo grupo hay varios chicos tutelados por la Generalitat que se fugan de los centros de acogida. 

La desaparición

A menudo terminan las escapadas en la discoteca In Time de la plaza de Urquinaona. Pero este sábado 14 de marzo quieren ir a la Zona Hermética de Sabadell. Por eso Caroline le ha dicho a su madre que se quedará a dormir en casa de Silvia, una versión que el propio padre de la amiga confirma a Isabel. Después de bailar y grabarse dándose un beso con alguno de los chicos, ya de madrugada, Caroline y la pandilla salen afuera. Están frente a la discoteca Gloobal. De repente, y por ambos lados de la calle a la vez, asoman coches patrulla de los Mossos d'Esquadra. Entre los amigos de Caroline hay menores con antecedentes por hurto y por robo con violencia. Al ver a los policías, el grupo se deshace y todos huyen en direcciones distintas. Caroline escoge seguir a Justin, el "macho alfa" del grupo, según fuentes de los Mossos. Aquí acaban los hechos probados de su desaparición. 

La versión de Justin 

La última versión que ha dado Justin es que tras doblar la primera esquina del Gloobal, y cuando apenas han recorrido unos 20 o 30 metros, Caroline grita que "ya no puede más". Justin, al escucharla, se da la vuelta y ve a Caroline esconderse "debajo de un coche". Él sigue corriendo y llega en solitario al final de la calle, cruza por delante de una gasolinera y se refugia en el castillo de Can Feu. Agazapado entre aquellos muros antiguos, deja pasar dos horas. Durante ese tiempo, no hace ninguna llamada con su teléfono móvil. Sobre las seis de la madrugada, coge un tren de regreso a Barcelona. 

Esta versión dispara las sospechas de los Mossos. No cuadra que una niña de 14 años -en plena subida de adrenalina- se canse a los 20 metros y que elija esconderse debajo de un coche. Tampoco encaja que Justin -el líder- esté más asustado que el resto de la pandilla. Mientras él se esconde durante dos horas, los otros, 15 minutos después de la huida, ya están juntos comiendo patatas fritas en un McDonalds. A los Mossos tampoco les cuadra que Justin no contactara con ninguno de sus amigos durante esas dos horas y regresara solo a Barcelona sin hablar con nadie. No parece muy normal, asimismo, que ni una sola de las amigas de Caroline se preocupara por ella antes de marcharse de Sabadell. Ni siquiera lo hizo Silvia, la amiga con la que, supuestamente, iba a pasar la noche.

El castillo de Can Feu es un sitio apartado al que a menudo recurren algunas parejas jóvenes que necesitan intimidad al salir de una discoteca. Los Mossos creen que si Justin se fue al castillo posiblemente fuera porque estaba con Caroline. Por eso no dijo nada a nadie durante dos horas. El problema es que la única cámara que podría demostrarlo -ubicada en la gasolinera de la calle de la desaparición de Caroline- esa noche no funcionaba. Por cojo que resulte el relato de Justin, no resulta posible desmentirlo.

Las mentiras

Al día siguiente, a la hora de comer, Isabel llamó a Silvia y le preguntó cuándo regresaría Caroline. Silvia le dijo que su hija se quedaría a comer en su casa y después iría hacia casa. Horas más tarde, Isabel llamó de nuevo. Silvia, esta vez, respondió que Caroline ya había salido de casa y mostró su extrañeza ante el hecho de que no hubiera llegado todavía. Hacia las 20.00 horas, Isabel, desesperada, abrió la sesión de Facebook con el ordenador de su hija y comenzó a chatear con las amigas. Las chicas la enredaron, hasta que una de ellas dijo basta. Esta última fue quien le informó de que Caroline había desaparecido de madrugada en la Zona Hermética. Isabel puso esa misma noche una denuncia por desaparición en los Mossos d’Esquadra.

Una investigación complicada

"No hay ningún caso, ninguno, al que hayamos dedicado más esfuerzos", aseguran a este diario fuentes de los Mossos d'Esquadra. Las mismas fuentes que lamentan que ninguno de los amigos que aquella noche estaban con Caroline haya colaborado para encontrarla. Todos eran menores a los que no podían detener para interrogar. Algunos, además, también eran fugados de centros de acogida a los que era casi imposible localizar.

Los Mossos han hecho diversas batidas por Can Feu y han ido descartando hipótesis. Dadas las características de Caroline, y de su familia, saben que la chica no se fue voluntariamente. Y, si esa noche no fue secuestrada por un desconocido, indiciariamente, lo más probable es que Justin haya mentido. Los investigadores tratan el caso como un homicidio con desaparición de cadáver.

El nuevo abogado de la familia, Manuel Navarrete, solicitará ahora más pruebas al juzgado, también que Justin sea nuevamente citado. El letrado quiere aprovechar esta nueva ventana de tiempo de 18 meses para que se aclare dónde está la chica. Isabel, que sigue perdiendo la cabeza por las noches, cuando la atrapa la angustia de imaginar a Caroline en manos de un secuestrador que le hace daño, necesita averiguarlo. Aunque ella nunca querrá escuchar otro final que no sea el del regreso a casa de su hija.









ienso:


----------



## Victor Chanov (4 Abr 2018)

Podcast muy recomendable, subido hoy mismo a Ivoox:

Desapariciones, secuestros, élites oscuras ¿qué está pasando? en AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA en mp3(03/04 a las 19:38:46) 01:51:39 25041146 - iVoox


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Abr 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Podcast muy recomendable, subido hoy mismo a Ivoox:
> 
> Desapariciones, secuestros, élites oscuras ¿qué está pasando? en AQUÍ LA VOZ DE EUROPA en mp3(03/04 a las 19:38:46) 01:51:39 25041146 - iVoox



Gracias.


ienso:


----------



## Cormac (16 Abr 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


>



Localizado en Palma sin vida el cuerpo del joven. 
Localizado sin vida el cuerpo del joven de 29 años desaparecido en Palma | Noticias de en Heraldo.es


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Abr 2018)

:Aplauso:



*Fundación ANAR @FundacionANAR*

ALERTA MENOR DESAPARECIDA
Delia desaparecida en Madrid; actualmente tiene el pelo teñido de negro.























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Abr 2018)

VER AL FINAL DEL POST: "*MUY IMPORTANTE*"
















*MUY IMPORTANTE*

Torremolinos Informa
‏@Torremolinos_On


*Se solicitan voluntarios *para el dispositivo de búsqueda de Antonio Ortega, promovida por @QSDglobal ⏰ 28 Abril | 09h Sierra de Torremolinos INSCRIPCIONES: busquedas@ipamadrid.es









ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (26 Abr 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> VER AL FINAL DEL POST: "*MUY IMPORTANTE*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Up


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Abr 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 May 2018)

:









ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 May 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 May 2018)

*Muy importante

Ver anuncio de RECOMPENSA abajo*


















*Muy importante

Anuncio de RECOMPENSA*



*Patricia Aguilar*
‏

*@sospatriciasos*

_Ayúdanos a difundir por favor:

*recompensaporubicarlos.com
*

Las familias nos hemos unido, ofreciendo una recompensa conjunta para poder encontrarlas. Rogamos máxima difusión en #España, #Perú y países latinoamericanos. #recompensa #Desaparecidos_









ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (10 May 2018)

Subimos. Entiendo que no da tanto morbo como una orgía, pero considero esto más importante y que merece más atención.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 May 2018)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 May 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*










































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 May 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:



















ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (24 May 2018)

Up


Enviado desde mi vermú con siPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bladu (26 May 2018)

Las fuerzas de seguridad buscan a 2.749 menores desaparecidos | El Correo


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jun 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:
























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Jun 2018)

:





































*Fundación ANAR @FundacionANAR
*

⚠Desde Fundación ANAR y @sosdesaparecido alertamos de la gravedad de la publicación de FALSAS❌ alertas de #menores #desaparecidos en redes sociales así como de cualquier bulo acerca de la desaparición de un #niño y/o #niña‼










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Jun 2018)

*MUY URGENTE*
(VER ABAJO)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


*MUY URGENTE*








*La Guardia Civil busca a un niño de 12 años desaparecido en Mansilla de las Mulas (León)*

La Guardia Civil busca a un niño de doce años de edad, de nombre Bruno, que desapareció esta mañana en Mansilla de las Mulas cuando iba en bicicleta al instituto. 

El niño, que minutos antes había salido de su casa, llevaba puesto un pantalón vaquero azul, camiseta naranja fluorescente, sudadera azul claro y zapatillas blancas. 

La bicicleta en la que se desplazaba al instituto es de color amarillo. 

La familia ha hecho un llamamiento para conseguir alguna pista sobre su paradero


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Jun 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Anne B. (16 Jun 2018)

Piel morena que es un eufemismo para inmigrante ahora?
No se les puede llamar inmigrantes ahora o que? cada dia me importa menos esa gente.


----------



## fuckencia (16 Jun 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Piel morena que es un eufemismo para inmigrante ahora?
> No se les puede llamar inmigrantes ahora o que? cada dia me importa menos esa gente.



a los de piel blanca , pone " piel blanca".

que yo estoy en contra del abrazamorismo , pero no exageremos .

eso simplemente es una descripción objetiva .


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:





Anne B. dijo:


> Piel morena que es un eufemismo para inmigrante ahora?
> No se les puede llamar inmigrantes ahora o que? cada dia me importa menos esa gente.







fuckencia dijo:


> a los de piel blanca , pone " piel blanca".
> 
> que yo estoy en contra del abrazamorismo , pero no exageremos .
> 
> eso simplemente es una descripción objetiva .




Lo mismo digo (o casi). Se trata de encontrar a un desaparecido y se pide colaboración a los que puedan *verlo* o *saber* algo. Si lo ven, no vale de inmigrante, vale el tono o color de piel; sin embargo, por si alguien sabe algo, sí podría venir bien lo de inmigrante.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jun 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jun 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Jun 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Jun 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




























_EDITO_

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*





ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (26 Jun 2018)

Up


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (29 Jun 2018)

Up


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Jun 2018)

:Aplauso:















































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jul 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jul 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Jul 2018)

:Aplauso:











*Según el Ministerio de Interior, datos de marzo de 2018, en la actualidad, hay 6.053 desaparecidos en búsqueda activa en España; de ellos, 2.273 son niños desaparecidos a los que se sigue buscando.*


Recordamos una de las denuncias que venimos haciendo desde el primer post de este hilo: el comercio o trata de personas.

*Autocita*


_*La trata de personas o comercio de personas es el comercio ilegal de personas con propósitos de conseguir información privilegiada o silencio oportuno, un rescate, canje de personas o servicios, esclavitud reproductiva o de otro tipo, explotación sexual, trabajos forzados, extracción de órganos, o cualquier forma moderna de esclavitud.*
_






*La trata de personas: compraventa de seres humanos*

_La *trata de personas* es un problema mundial y uno de los delitos más vergonzosos que existen, ya que priva de su dignidad a millones de personas en todo el mundo. Los tratantes *engañan a mujeres, hombres y niños* de todos los rincones del planeta y los someten diariamente a situaciones de explotación. Si bien la forma más conocida de trata de personas es la *explotación sexual*, cientos de miles de víctimas también son objeto de trata *con fines de trabajo forzoso, servidumbre doméstica, mendicidad infantil o extracción de órganos*._



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jul 2018)

*Rescatada Patricia Aguilar y detenido Félix Steven, el líder de la secta Gnosis que la había captado 
*






:Aplauso:

*El grupo que ha sufrido trata de personas, rescatado*





:Aplauso:


*Patricia Aguilar con su bebé (una niña), en el poblado peruano de donde la han rescatado; y el gurú de la secta Gnosis
*


Spoiler


















*Patricia Aguilar con su bebé (una niña), en el poblado peruano de donde la han rescatado; y el gurú de la secta Gnosis*



El padre de Patricia Aguilar ha conseguido localizar a su hija tras un año y medio desaparecida. Alberto viajó a Perú el pasado 9 de junio y desde entonces consiguió impulsar la investigación abierta en ese país por la Fiscalía de Trata de Personas contra Félix Steven Manrique, el gurú de un "grupo gnóstico" que, según denunció la familia de la joven en el juzgado, captó a su hija a través de internet cuando todavía era menor de edad y la convenció para dejar su casa de Elche (Alicante) el 7 de enero de 2017 y seguirle a Lima tras cumplir 18 años.

La policía peruana ha detenido este miércoles a Manrique en una casa de campo ubicada en la selva de San Martín de Pangoa, a casi 500 kilómetros de donde se vio a Patricia por última vez, según ha podido saber EL PERIÓDICO. Junto a él estaban otras dos mujeres peruanas y sus hijos, menores de edad, cuyos familiares también habían denunciado su desaparición. Los agentes localizaron a Patricia a una hora de distancia, en otra casa. Allí cuidaba de los hijos de esas mujeres y también de un bebé, su hija, que nació el 28 de mayo. El padre de Patricia acaba de enterarse de que tiene una nieta.

Teorías apocalípticas

La chica pasaba por un "momento de vulnerabilidad" tras la muerte de un familiar cuando se marchó de casa. Sus padres, Alberto Aguilar y Rosa Poveda, descubrieron que había viajado a Perú y consiguieron ubicarla junto a Manrique, un hombre de 34 años al que había conocido por internet cuando ella todavía tenía 16 años, como destapó la revista 'Interviú'.

Según averiguó el entorno de la joven española, Manrique se hace llamar Príncipe Gurdjieff, predica teorías apocalípticas en varias páginas de internet, en las que también ofrece ayuda espiritual, "alojamiento y regalos" e incluso retoques estéticos a chicas jóvenes "que quieran cambiar de vida y mudarse" con él para vivir en Lima. A cambio, según asegura en uno de esos anuncios, ellas deben estar dispuestas a mantener relaciones.

La familia de Patricia y la abogada de SOS Desaparecidos, Maite Rojas, consiguieron que un juzgado de Elche abriera diligencias contra el gurú tras presentar pruebas de que pudo "captar" a la joven cuando aún era aún menor de edad. Es el único resquicio legal que tienen para tratar de recuperarla, porque el Código Penal español no reconoce como delito el abuso de debilidad ejercido por grupos coercitivos, pero la investigación se enquistó a la espera de un informe de Interpol que nunca llegó. Por eso, el padre decidió intentar recuperar a su hija en Perú, donde ya viajó una primera vez el pasado enero para conocer a las familias de otras desaparecidas a quienes sus familiares también situaban con Manrique.

*El padre de Patricia acaba de enterarse de que tiene una nieta. Cuando la policía la encontró, cuidaba de varios niños y un bebé
*
Con la detención de Manrique se abre un horizonte esperanzador pero complicado para la familia de Patricia, que reconoce que ahora queda un largo camino que recorrer con la chica: "Después de tanto tiempo en el grupo está totalmente anulada, es otra persona. La hemos rescatado, pero no la hemos recuperado, el daño ya está hecho", asegura la prima de Patricia y portavoz de la familia, Noelia Bru. Junto a los padres de la joven, ella ha luchado desde el primer día para que la chica vuelva.

En febrero del año pasado, Patricia, que ya tiene 19 años, aseguró que estaba en Perú "voluntariamente" y no pertenecía a ninguna secta. Así lo comunicó al consulado español en Lima, donde se presentó acompañada de Manrique. Un funcionario les tomó declaración a ambos.

En junio, Patricia y Manrique concedieron entrevistas a varios medios de comunicación españoles y peruanos. Desde entonces, ni la familia de la chica ni las autoridades de Perú conocían su paradero. Varios testigos la situaron durante un tiempo viviendo en un piso de Lima, junto a Manrique y otras mujeres "sumisas" a él.

"Dopada" y en mal estado

En este año y medio sin Patricia, las noticias que llegaban desde Perú eran cada vez más preocupantes. La tripulación de un vuelo que hacía la ruta entre Lima y Santiago de Chile hace unos meses avisó a Interpol de que la chica iba a bordo con Manrique y parecía estar "dopada" y en mal estado. Poco después, el juzgado de Elche recibió el testimonio de varias ex seguidoras de Manrique, que alertaban de que el peruano obligaba a sus seguidoras a tomar ayahuasca (una sustancia alucinógena) y a realizar otras prácticas de riesgo. Una de ellas contó que Manrique aseguraba que era "uno de los siete reyes de la creación" y Dios le había encargado "crear un nuevo mundo" junto a varias esposas cuando este llegara a su fin. 

El pasado octubre, la Ertzaintza averiguó, gracias a la familia de Patricia, que Manrique había intentado "reclutar" por internet a otra chica española, de 16 años, que vive en Guipúzcoa. Las pesquisas revelaron que la menor iba a seguir los pasos de Patricia, quería convertirse en otra de las esposas del Príncipe Gurdjieff y repoblar el mundo con él tras el apocalipsis. Una denuncia a tiempo lo evitó.






*Patricia ha sido encontrada por la policia así como las otras chicas y niños que estaban desaparecidos y Felix Steven Manrique ha sido detenido, según el twitter oficial de búsqueda de Patricia*



Spoiler





Sos Patricia Aguilar @sospatriciasos

Patricia ha sido encontrada por la policia así como las otras chicas y niños que estaban desaparecidos y Felix Steven Manrique ha sido detenido. Iremos ampliando información. Muchas Gracias a todos los que habeis hecho fuerza para que esto suceda.







El padre de Patricia Aguilar localiza y rescata a su hija de la secta latinoamericana Gnosis de Félix Steven Manrique, sgún La Sexta TV



Spoiler



La familia de Patricia Aguilar, la joven española captada hace año y medio por una secta latinoamericana, confirma que ha sido localizada en Perú. Además, confirman que el líder de la secta Gnosis, Félix Steven Manrique, ha sido detenido.

El padre de Patricia Aguilar ha logrado localizar a su hija tras más de un año de búsqueda. La joven había sido captada por la secta Gnosis de Félix Steven Manrique cuando era menor de edad y viajó a Perú desde Elche cuando cumplió 18 años.

La familia confirma que además de la ilicitana, las otras chicas y niños que estaban desaparecidos han sido localizados y Félix Steven Manrique ha sido detenido.

Según cuenta 'el periódico', Alberto Aguilar, padre de la joven, lleva un mes en Lima y ha conseguido impulsar la investigación en dicho país contra el líder de la secta Gnosis.

Patricia Aguilar fue captada por la secta Gnosis de Latinoamérica y el pasado 18 de marzo fue localizada en el aeropuerto de Santiago de Chile recién aterrizada de un vuelo procedente de México. El comandante de ese vuelo asegura que la española iba "dopada y balbuceaba".

La joven española negó estar relacionada con ninguna secta y afirmaba estar en pleno uso de sus facultades mentales. A través de unos vídeos publicados en Internet, desmentía estar coaccionada y acusaba a los medios de mentir. Además, Patricia Aguilar pedía a Pablo Iglesias que se ocupe de su caso porque "es joven y sabe lo que es ser acosado por los medios".


Así es 'Gnosis', la peligrosa secta latina con cerca de 150 centros en España

La familia y los investigadores no tienen ninguna duda: Patricia Aguilar cayó en manos de una peligrosa secta. Pero, ¿qué se sabe de los gnósticos? Se definen como la iglesia invisible de Jesucristo y llegaron a captar al mismísimo Cantinflas.

Patricia Aguilar, de celebrar sus 18 años a ingresar en una peligrosa secta

Hace más de un año seguíamos el rastro de Patricia Aguilar, la joven alicantina que nada más cumplir los 18 años, salió de casa y no regresó. Todo apunta a que quedó atrapada en las redes de una peligrosa secta, 'Gnosis'. Su ruta la confirman los billetes de avión y sus dibujos.











:Aplauso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jul 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Jul 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Jul 2018)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Jul 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:

























ienso:


----------



## Cormac (9 Jul 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


>



El anciano ha aparecido muerto. DEP
Encuentran el cuerpo del anciano de La Puebla de Híjar que llevaba desaparecido desde el martes | Noticias de Teruel provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Jul 2018)

:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Jul 2018)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Jul 2018)

*URGENTE*

Repetimos y añadimos info y otra imagen:














Desaparece una menor en Avilés, jugadora del Avilés Sur



Spoiler




Las fuerzas de seguridad intentan dar con el paradero de Natalia Ramos Rodríguez, vecina de El Pozón, Avilés, de trece años de edad, desaparecida desde anoche de su domicilio. *Todo indica a que se escapó*. Alumna del Colegio Salesiano Santo Ángel y jugadora del equipo infantil del club de baloncesto Avilés Sur, de Llaranes, es huérfana de madre desde hace seis años y vive con su tía y sus dos hijas, sus primas.

«Se fue a la cama como todos los días y cuando nos levantamos, sobre las seis de la mañana, no estaba en su cuarto», manifestó su desconsolada tía. Natalia mide 1,70 de estatura y viste camiseta verde, pantalón corto azul y zapatillas negras. La familia interpuso una denuncia ante la Policía Nacional y ha realizado una llamamiento a través de las redes sociales solicitando a cualqueira que la vea que contacte inmediatamente con la Policía. También su club, el Avilés Sur, que la define como una chica «completamente normal, dicharachera y buena compañera. No entendemos qué le ha podido pasar por la cabeza para marcharse de casa, estamos convencidos de que no tardará en regresar».

Conocidos de su entorno han convocado una batida popular que ha salido a las once de la noche de la plaza de La Merced.






_Ironías del destino o algo_. Esto escribía hace 4 meses una tal Natalia R. R.



Spoiler



Una tal *Natalia Ramos Rodríguez* (hay varias personas con ese nombre y esos apellidos) escribía en change.org, sobre la búsqueda del niño Gabriel:


Si fuera mi hermana pequeña, sabiendo que le pueden estar matando/violando/maltratando.. No dudaría ni un segundo él hacer todo lo posible por esa persona, no crees?. 
Los padres lo tiene que estar pasando fatal...El único hijo que tienen Y siendo tan pequeño e indefenso, Hay que aayudar☺ y mas si es x una buena causa






















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Jul 2018)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Jul 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:














































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jul 2018)

:





























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:






































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Ago 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Ago 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:



































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ago 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*





*El cadáver hallado en unas tierras junto al estadio en Valladolid es el del anciano desaparecido en La Rondilla
*
Así lo ha confirmado la Subdelegación del Gobierno, en referencia a Manuel Sáez Palomino, de quien se perdió el rastro el pasado 13 julio.



Spoiler



_El cadáver que un agricultor encontró el pasado sábado, 4 de agosto, en unas tierras próximas al estadio José Zorrilla de Valladolid es el de Manuel Sáez Palomino, el anciano de 87 años que despareció el pasado 13 julio en el barrio de Rondilla, según informan desde la Subdelegación de Gobierno a Europa Press.

El hallazgo se ha produjo en la mañana del pasado sábado cuando un agricultor trabajaba en unas tierras de cultivo y se encontraba el cuerpo sin vida de un varón que se encontraba en avanzado estado de descomposición.

El cadáver fue trasladado al anatómico forense donde se ha procedido a su identificación, y se ha confirmado que se trarta de Manuel Sáez Palomino, que desapareció el pasado 13 de julio en el Barrio de Rondilla._





*Gracias a todos los que seguís este hilo y colaboráis en la búsqueda de desaparecidos; en este caso, especialmente, al coforero que nos ha avisado de esta defunción.*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Ago 2018)

:



ienso:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 11:26 ----------










ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (27 Ago 2018)

Up!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Ago 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Ago 2018)

Sobre Ángel Cabezas Mora







Ayuntamiento de Mérida
‏

@ayto_merida
@ayto_merida

*A petición de la familia, se suspende este año el 'Memorial de Fútbol 7 Jesús Cabezas', que iba a celebrarse el 1 de septiembre en la #FeriadeMérida2018. La Corporación Municipal quiere manifestar a familiares y amigos el más sentido pesar por la pérdida de Ángel Cabezas Mora*



*El ADN revelará la identidad del joven muerto en Mérida*



Spoiler



_

La Policía Nacional ha recurrido a los análisis de ADN para poder conocer la identidad del cadáver hallado ayer en un domicilio del centro de Mérida ante la imposibilidad de hacerlo a través de las huellas dactilares.

Así lo señala la Policía Nacional en un comunicado en el que relata el hallazgo al mediodía de ayer de este cadáver, de unos 30 años, en una vivienda situada en el número 25 de la calle Peñato de la capital extremeña, a donde se había desplazado la Policía Local alertada por fuertes olores.

La patrulla desplazada al lugar comprueba la presencia de restos humanos en un domicilio desocupado, por lo que se dio aviso a la Policía Nacional, que se hizo cargo de la intervención y que acreditaron que se trataba de un varón, sin signos externos de violencia.

Se activó el protocolo de actuación, solicitando la presencia de la comitiva judicial, que decretó el levantamiento del cadáver y su posterior traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal en Badajoz.

Los agentes de Policía Judicial y Policía Científica llevaron a cabo la investigación de lo sucedido y, tras la realización del examen post morten, en colaboración con el Instituto de Medicina Legal, se tomaron muestras del fallecido para análisis, estudio y cotejo, y de esta manera tratar de dilucidar la etiología de la muerte.

Según la Policía Nacional, el método identificativo inmediato (huellas dactilares) no fue viable, por lo cual debe recurrirse a técnicas identificativas más complejas y laboriosas (análisis de ADN).

Los investigadores se continúan las gestiones para esclarecer lo sucedido.



Se sospecha que se pueda tratar de A.C.M., cuya familia denunció su desparición producida hace dos semanas, el 12 de agosto.

La vivienda donde ha aparecido es contigua a la que ocupa la familia.

_





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Ago 2018)

*Hoy

30 de agosto*

*Día Internacional de las Víctimas de Desapariciones Forzadas* 

[A/RES/65/209]









*Convención Internacional para la protección de todas las personas contra las desapariciones forzadas
*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Sep 2018)

*IMPORTANTE

ALERTA DESAPARECIDO@sosdesaparecido

CONTINUA DESAPARECIDO
Necesitamos la colaboración de todas las personas que esteis en Elche y alrededores. Ya que diferentes llamadas le sitúan en esta ciudad
*






























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Sep 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Sep 2018)

:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Sep 2018)

:

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Sep 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Sep 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Sep 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:

























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Sep 2018)

:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (27 Sep 2018)

Up!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Sep 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*



*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Sep 2018)

:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Sep 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Oct 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:

























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2018)

Imagen actualizada










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:







:







































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Oct 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## May Jailer (21 Oct 2018)

Me encanta ver las alertas desactivadas por localización en buen estado, pero me pongo muy mala cuando veo tantísimo desaparecido. Dios les ayude, de verdad, cuando leo que han encontrado el cuerpo sin vida me da muchísima pena.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:























May Jailer dijo:


> Me encanta ver las alertas desactivadas por localización en buen estado, pero me pongo muy mala cuando veo tantísimo desaparecido. Dios les ayude, de verdad, cuando leo que han encontrado el cuerpo sin vida me da muchísima pena.



Sí, lo mismo digo. Es muy triste ver cómo evolucionan las desapariciones y la sociedad, en general, mirando hacia otro lado. Se agradecen las palabras, los gestos, la difusión, la preocupación..., aunque sea de una minoría y aunque sea en un simple hilo de un foro; siendo cierto que desde aquí no nos podemos quejar de la colaboración; pero sí, anima cualquier sentimiento de empatía con esta tragedia. Muchas gracias.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Oct 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Oct 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Nov 2018)

:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:






:Aplauso:


























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Nov 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Nov 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Nov 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Nov 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2018)

*Para los que quieran asistir/difundir...
*












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Nov 2018)

:


ienso:


----------



## Barspin (12 Nov 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> ienso:



¿Por qué coño desapareció? ¿Se perdió o algo?


Joder, el primer cartel que veo que aparece uno de ellos...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Nov 2018)

:Aplauso:






Barspin dijo:


> ¿Por qué coño desapareció? ¿Se perdió o algo?
> 
> 
> Joder, el primer cartel que veo que aparece uno de ellos...




Parece ser que dijo que iba a subir en un autobús para ir al médico, pero...


En todo caso, aunque es alarmante que haya miles desaparecidos, la verdad es que sí aparecen muchos. En este mismo hilo, todos los iconos :Aplauso: y : corresponden a aparecidos. Una vez informado, la imagen se desenlaza en poco tiempo para proteger la privacidad en la medida de lo posible.


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Nov 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:Aplauso::







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:
































ienso:


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (17 Nov 2018)

Up!!! 
Y gracias por la labor!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Nov 2018)

:Aplauso:











*IMPORTANTE*

_Cita textual_

*@sosdesaparecido*

_El 22 de Noviembre en MADRID. Sede del Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos.

PRESENTAMOS 

*Manual de Búsqueda y salvamento terrestre de Personas Desaparecidas*._


*El enlace on-line al MANUAL estará activo el día de la presentación en Madrid, el 22 de noviembre.*






H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Up!!!
> Y gracias por la labor!!!



Gracias a ti por subir el hilo tantas veces; y gracias a todos los que colaboran difundiendo la información e incluso participando con sus llamadas en la búsqueda y en encontrar a los desaparecidos, que todo sea dicho, no sois pocos desde burbuja. Gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Nov 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Nov 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Peneliano (30 Nov 2018)

No tenía constancia de este hilo . Pillo sitio y le agradezco su labor .

---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 13:13 ----------

Relacionado con la desaparicion en IBIZA de Nuria Escalante 


Prisión sin fianza para los detenidos por la desaparición de Escalante en Ibiza - Diario de Ibiza


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Dic 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> No tenía constancia de este hilo . Pillo sitio y le agradezco su labor .
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2018 at 13:13 ----------
> 
> ...




Gracias a ti y a todos los que ayudáis a difundir las desapariciones y/o llamando a las autoridades, etc. Cualquier dato puede llegar de la forma más inesperada e insospechada, y de hecho llegan así la mayoría de las pistas que permiten encontrar a muchos desaparecidos. 

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Dic 2018)

*MUY URGENTE*​

Cope de la Sierra
‏

@Copedelasierra

 #URGENTE Un hombre se lleva un coche con dos niños dentro en el colegio Antonio Machado de Villalba. A uno de los menores, de 4 años, lo ha dejado en Parque de la Coruña. Sigue con un bebé de 11 meses dentro.
Llamamiento a la colaboración. ............... .............. .................


*Policía y Guardia Civil buscan un Seat León negro robado en Madrid con un bebé dentro
*

_El suceso ha ocurrido en Collado Villalba, un hombre ha robado un coche con dos niños dentro mientras la madre bajaba del vehículo para abrir el garage.

Los hechos han ocurrido este lunes en Collado Villalba cuando una mujer estaciona su vehículo delante del garaje de una vivienda y sale para llamar al telefonillo. En ese momento un individuo aprovecha para robar el coche, un ........................ .................. en cuyo interior se encontraba dos niños, el mayor de 4 años y un bebé de 11 meses, tal y como ha contado en 'Herrera en COPE' el concejal de Seguridad de la localidad madrileña, Carlos Sanz. 

Durante su huída, el ladrón ha apeado del vehículo al mayor de los niños, el de 4 años encontrado en perfecto estado, pero sigue de momento con el bebé de once meses, una niña en su interior.


Policía y Guardia Civil buscan el vehículo en toda la comunidad de Madrid y piden la colaboración ciudadana. La madre de los niños ha tenido que ser atendida debido a su estado de ansiedad._


_Edito_

*Han aparecido los niños.*

:Aplauso:


Borro datos del coche

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:




















































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:









:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (14 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:






























La Guardia Civil busca a la zamorana Laura Luelmo, desaparecida en Huelva
La familia perdió el contacto con la joven de 26 años el pasado miércoles por la tarde



Spoiler



_

*La Guardia Civil busca a la zamorana Laura Luelmo, desaparecida en Huelva
La familia perdió el contacto con la joven de 26 años el pasado miércoles por la tarde*

La Guardia Civil de Huelva está buscando con el servicio aéreo y el grupo cinológico a la zamorana de 26 años Laura Luelmo Hernández, profesora de un instituto de Nerva que desapareció el miércoles, sobre las 17.30 horas, cuando salió a hacer deporte tras las clases. Su familia, que pide la colaboración ciudadana de los onubenses, puso la denuncia en la comisaria de Zamora al no poder contactar con ella y se han desplazado hasta Huelva para ayudar en la búsqueda de la zamorana.

La guardia Civil, que entró en el domicilio de Laura Luelmo tras la denuncia, no encontró nada sospechoso excepto la falta de ropa deportiva, lo que concuerda con la información facilitada por la familia. Profesores del IES Vázquez Díaz de Nerva y vecinos de El Campillo han iniciado las labores de búsqueda.
_



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:



*Imagen actualizada*









Spoiler



El el Grupo de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil se incorporó a la búsqueda.


*Ahora, domingo 16/12/2018, se reanuda el dispositivo de búsqueda de la joven profesora Laura en El campillo*



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (16 Dic 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El caso de Laura tiene mala pinta. ienso:


----------



## fuckencia (16 Dic 2018)

Tocqueville dijo:


> El caso de Laura tiene mala pinta. ienso:



en face , en alguna página de periódico , alguien que supongo es del pueblo , comentó que un vecino de calle de ella es un asesino , que estuvo preso .

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 22:04 ----------




Tocqueville dijo:


> El caso de Laura tiene mala pinta. ienso:



en face , en alguna página de periódico , alguien que supongo es del pueblo , comentó que un vecino de calle de ella es un asesino , que estuvo preso .


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*
La adolescente de 14 años, desaparecida ayer en la zona de Las Canteras, en el municipio de Sestao (Vizkaya)
*D.E.P.*











Laura Luelmo


Spoiler



Hallan el cadáver de una mujer en la zona de El Campillo donde se rastreaba a Laura Luelmo 

17.12.2018 - 13:43

Según el delegado de Gobierno en Andalucía, todos los indicios apuntan a que se trataría de ella.




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


Spoiler



*La familia de Amy Louise confirma que el cuerpo hallado en el mar es de la joven
*
Los investigadores de la Policía descartan la muerte violenta y creen que falleció por un desgraciado accidente. La familia se trasladó a la Isla para recoger su cuerpo

La familia de la joven Amy Louise que desapareció en Puerto de la Cruz el pasado 30 de noviembre confirmó ayer en las redes sociales que el cadáver que fue hallado flotando en el mar frente al faro de Punta Brava, corresponde al de ella. "Los resultados del ADN confirman nuestra peor pesadilla y todos estamos desconsolados porque Amy ya no está con nosotros. La investigación policial está en curso y no hay más información para compartir en este momento".

De esta manera, los familiares de la joven británica daban a conocer los hechos. El presidente ejecutivo de Lucie Blackman Trust, asociación benéfica que ayuda a familias de ciudadanos de las islas Británicas desaparecidos o víctimas de cualquier tipo de violencia lejos de sus fronteras, Matthew Searle MBE, dijo en declaraciones al diario The Sun: "Esta es la peor noticia para la familia justo antes de Navidad. Los pensamientos de todos los que estamos aquí en la organización benéfica están con la familia de Amy y continuamos apoyándolos. La familia ha pedido privacidad y esperamos que esto sea posible".

La entrenadora de ballenas desapareció después de salir de un bar en Puerto de la Cruz el 30 de noviembre. La graduada universitaria fue vista con vida por última vez poco después de la medianoche tras abandonar el pub Molly Malone de la ciudad donde había estado en el cumpleaños de una amiga.

Fue filmada justo antes de que desapareciera viéndose feliz y relajada mientras bailaba en un círculo junto a sus amigos mientras sonaba la canción de Pogues Fairytale of New York.

Amy y su amigo Dennis, que también trabajaba en Loro Parque fueron vistos abandonando el pub por separado.

La madre de Amy Louise, Julie, de 59 años, y su hermana Chloe, de 30, viajaron a Tenerife con el novio de Chloe después de enterarse de su desaparición.

La Policía Nacional señaló a principios de este mes que su muerte no parecía ser el resultado de un "acto violento". Sin embargo, su desaparición fue descrita como totalmente "fuera de lugar" por familiares y amigos. Los testigos afirmaron ante la Policía que Amy no bebía mucho y que no se le veía ebria ni borracha cuando salió del bar. Se cree que el lugar donde se encontró a Amy está en la ruta que ella habría tomado para regresar a su casa desde Molly Malone. La Policía Nacional cree que Amy terminó en el mar debido a un terrible accidente.









:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:

---------- Post added 19-dic-2018 at 11:57 ----------

*MUY URGENTE
*

Insistimos










Spoiler




*Buscan a una joven desaparecida el lunes en Sanlúcar
*
Salió de su casa acompañada por su novio y se desconoce su paradero

La joven sanluqueña Anabel Bazán se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde el pasado lunes por la tarde, cuando se fue de casa acompañada por su novio.

"Nos envió varios mensajes de audio diciendo con voz ahogada que se encuentra bien pero creemos que no", afirma la familia
La denuncia de la familia ha activado el dispositivo de búsqueda de la joven, de 18 años de edad, y 1,75 centímetros de estatura. Anabel Bazán Palacios pesa unos 60 kilos y tiene el pelo largo rubio y una malformación en el pie derecho. 

La familia ha recurrido a las redes sociales para pedir la colaboración ciudadana para ayudar a encontrar a la joven, quien ayer les envió varios mensajes de audio "diciendo con voz ahogada que se encuentra bien pero creemos que no. Su telefono está apagado desde ayer a las 20:30, sólo lo ha encendido esta mañana para mandar los audios de whassapp y a continuación sin esperar contestación lo volvió a apagar", han trasladado.

La Policía y la Guardia Civil trabajan a estas horas para intentar localizar a la joven.





ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:




Por fin...






DEP


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Dic 2018)

:
























ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Dic 2018)

:








:Aplauso:










ienso:


----------



## kenny220 (22 Dic 2018)

El cuerpo sin vida del hombre encontrado en Pelabravo es el de José Antonio Martínez Bolos
Encontrado fallecido. DEP


----------



## Torrente Ballester (22 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (23 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*







:











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:



ienso:

---------- Post added 27-dic-2018 at 23:27 ----------











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Dic 2018)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:










ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Dic 2018)

:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2018)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Dic 2018)

:Aplauso:












ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:


















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Ene 2019)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


















M. R. G.


Spoiler



Desaparece otra menor en Santa Cruz de Tenerife

María Rodríguez González fue vista por última vez el pasado viernes 4 de enero

Laopinion.Es 06.01.2019 | 10:10

*Desaparece otra menor en Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


'Sosdesaparecidos' ha lanzado un mensaje de ayuda para tratar de localizar a María Rodríguez González, una menor de 17 años desaparecida en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, según ha informado la asociación a través de su cuenta oficial de Twitter.

La menor desapareció el pasado viernes 4 de enero en Santa Cruz de Tenerife y, según la descripción aportada por la asociación, mide 1,51 metros de estatura, es delgada, tiene pelo largo liso castaño, ojos grandes negros, cejas pobladas y usa gafas graduadas.

Desde la asociación piden a todas aquellas personas que puedan aportar cualquier información se dirijan al teléfono 116000 de la Fundación de Ayuda a Niños y Adolescentes en Riesgo (ANAR), así como a los teléfonos 642 650 775 y 649 952 957 y al e-mail sosdesaparecidos@sosdesaparecidos.es.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Ene 2019)

:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*








:Aplauso:










*MUY URGENTE*








ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ene 2019)

:







:Aplauso:































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*

















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ene 2019)

:Aplauso:










Spoiler



*Buscan a Romina Celeste en Costa Teguise*

La Guardia Civil ha hecho este viernes una batida por Costa Teguise, para buscar pistas que puedan servir para dar con Romina Celeste Núñez Rodríguez, vecina de la localidad vista por última vez el 1 de enero pasado. Su pareja denunció la desaparición esta semana, pues al parecer no es la primera vez que la mujer abandona la vivienda común de manera voluntaria.

Precisamente, para obtener pistas sobre la desaparecida, este viernes se procedió al precinto del inmueble, en la urbanización El Palmeral, junto al futuro Centro de Salud de Costa Teguise.






ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Ene 2019)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Ene 2019)

:








:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Ene 2019)

:Aplauso:



















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*




















ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (19 Ene 2019)

ienso:

---------- Post added 19-ene-2019 at 14:36 ----------







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Barspin (19 Ene 2019)

Los de traslado a centro médico, wtf? Los trasladan y la familia denuncia desaparición? WTF??

Y los que aparecen sanos, ¿como coño desaparecen?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Ene 2019)

:Aplauso:














Barspin dijo:


> Los de traslado a centro médico, wtf? Los trasladan y la familia denuncia desaparición? WTF??
> 
> Y los que aparecen sanos, ¿como coño desaparecen?




Denuncian desaparición, comienza la búsqueda, se encuentran con necesidad asistencia médica por accidente o cualquier otra causa.

Los que aparecen sanos suelen desaparecer por propia voluntad, aunque también los hay forzosos (para usarlos como mano de obra delincuente, prostitución, para pedir rescate o chantaje de cualquier tipo, etc.).

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ene 2019)

:Aplauso:








:Aplauso:




































ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (26 Ene 2019)

*D.E.P*





*D.E.P*









:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:







:Aplauso:




ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Ene 2019)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Feb 2019)

ienso:

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 23:02 ----------







:Aplauso:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Feb 2019)

:Aplauso:













ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2019)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2019)

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Feb 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*











ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Feb 2019)

:








:



ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Feb 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*









:


















p.s. A los que ayudan en la búsqueda... Podéis bajar las imágenes de los que se están buscando en este post y siguientes (hasta el día 11, por si nos retrasamos en reproducirlos después y siguen desaparecidos). Ya que dice así Calópez:


*"Estamos migrando el servidor: LOS MENSAJES QUE ESCRIBAS ESTOS DÍAS SE PERDERÁN*

El Jueves 7 de febrero hemos comenzado la migración de la web a un nuevo servidor y aprovecharemos para actualizarlo a un nuevo sistema de foros (Xenforo). Esto significa que *los mensajes escritos desde el jueves 7 hasta (previsiblemente) el lunes 11 no se conservarán*; tenedlo en cuenta ya que si escribís algún mensaje importante deberíais volver a hacerlo en el nuevo sistema".


ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Feb 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Feb 2019)

*D.E.P.*







*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2019)

NOTA. Dejábamos este hilo _aparcado_ durante unos días porque, al cambio de foro, las imágenes eran tan grandes que resultaba imposible seguirlo. Arreglado el asunto por los administradores, gracias. Y a todos lo que lo siguen para colaborar, disculpas. Retomamos con algunos que se han publicado entre los que han desaparecido y siguen sin aparecer desde entonces.

*VER abajo, algunos datos interesantes sobre 2019.*







































































*Según el Ministro de Interior, Fernando Grande Marlaska, en 2019, en España continúan desaparecidas 12.330 personas.

NIVEL DE RIESGO POR PROVINCIAS*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Mar 2019)

*D.E.P.





D.E.P.


D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Abr 2019)

*D.E.P.





D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Abr 2019)

*D.E.P.





D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Abr 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 May 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Jun 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jun 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Jun 2019)

*D.E.P.





D.E.P.



D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 Jun 2019)

*D.E.P.*







*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (10 Jul 2019)

*D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.


D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.



D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.



D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.



D.E.P.*





*D.E.P.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Ago 2019)

*B. F. O.*


Spoiler



*Blanca Fernández Ochoa, antes de desaparecer: “Necesito pensar, me voy”*







p.s. Disculpas a los que seguís este hilo por haberlo tenido abandonado durante más de un mes: no lo encontraba, y como otros "me" han desaparecido...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (1 Sep 2019)

Nueva ficha de desaparición...









*B. F. O. 2*


Spoiler



*De noticias. Tomar con precaución*
01-09-2019/19:20

Podría llevar otro móvil, que, según familiares, tiene dos.

El coche se podría haber puesto ahí hoy. Dentro del coche encontrarían una tarjeta. Dicen que alguien intentó sacar dinero con una tarjeta de Blanca.








De otro hilo de burbuja, mi opinión...

*1. 
01-09-2019/10:00*

Esa foto me da la sensación de que quería complacer a sus hijos, haciendo un gran esfuerzo: en general, eso está muy lejos de la decisión de suicidio, aunque nunca se sabe.

Los datos que se han hecho públicos hasta ahora, a mí no me dicen cosas tan rotundas como las que veo que se afirman, como que se dejó el teléfono (algunos usan, al menos, cuatro teléfonos móviles habitualmente; pero pocos saben que tengan más de uno); o que se fue, avisando y al tercer día la hija denunció y no ha transcendido hasta 8 días después, pero la hija sigue "tan fresca" mientras tanto, etc., etc., etc. Que hasta ayer no emitiera la alerta SOS desaparecidos, me lleva a pensar en un asunto que sucede con más frecuencia de la que parece... Resumo mi opinión...

Con todos los respetos, *la foto* me suena a no querer disgustar a sus hijos; lo de *la hija "tan fresca"* me suena a disimulo forzado por consejo de...; lo del *like a la hija* me suena a lo mismo..., disimulo...; lo del *teléfono* me suena a que pudiera tener otro; el *silencio de la hermana* con la que vivió las últimas semanas; la secuencia de *viaje anunciado*, *denuncia* ante la policía y *SOS desaparecidos* me suena a que se fue queriendo y surgió algo que hizo dudar a la hija y a otros... En su conjunto, *me inclino por desaparición forzosa, aprovechando alguien una "desaparición voluntaria", que no era tal, puesto que avisó... *Este tipo de desapariciones son frecuentes. *De ahí la importancia de encontrar el coche. *Pinta muy mal.


p.s._ Edito, que no me resisto a aprovechar..._ Conviene * no decir públicamente*, ni a nadie que no sea de absoluta confianza, *que se va a estar incomunicado ni a donde se va... *Decir esto facilita a los depredadores criminales que dispongan de oportunidad y tiempo...

----------------


*HILO

Urgente: - Desaparece Blanca Fernández Ochoa en Aravaca*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Sep 2019)

*D. E. P.*





*D. E. P.*


----------



## GranReserva (10 Sep 2019)




----------



## GranReserva (12 Sep 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Sep 2019)




----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## CAZA MENTIRA (21 Mar 2021)

ABOGADO DE LA FAMILIA DE PATRICIA AGUILAR NIEGA LA EXISTENCIA DE SECTA EN PERU.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (15 Nov 2022)

Voy a retomar este hilo con un caso extrañísimo.

¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Nov 2022)

*¡URGENTE! Sandra Bermejo, psicóloga madrileña, desaparecida en Cabo Peñas, Gijón. 

SE PIDE COLABORACIÓN CIUDADANA

¿Tenéis alguien conocido que pueda aportar algún dato?

URGENTE Colaboración Ciudadana. Las personas que el día 08-11-2022 se encontraban en Cabo de Peñas y alrededores (Asturias). entre las 13:00 y 18:30h y realizaron fotografías donde se puedan reconocer personas o vehículos. Pónganse en contacto info@sosdesaparecidos.es.*

*Investigan si Sandra Bermejo se subió a un coche antes de desaparecer en Cabo Peñas*


----------

